#ubuntu-ko 2011-08-01
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> yemharc, 안녕하세요
<Seony> 아... 일러스트 동영상 강의 찾기 힘들군요... ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> hoon2, 안녕하세요
<hoon2> 안녕하셍 ㅛ
<hoon2> 세요 ㅎㅎ 조용해서 다들 일하시는줄 알았네요 ㅎ
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<hoon2> 점심시간이군요, 그래서 사람이 없는듯.
<ubt> 안녕하세요 ' '/
<Seony> Hi
<drake_kr> low
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> gddddd
<drake_kr> 어여와여
<yemharc> drake_kr, 일요일날 잘 들어가셨습니까
<drake_kr> 다들 절 걱정해주시는 분위기..
<drake_kr> 얼마나 개가 되었길래..
<yemharc> drake_kr, 딱히 드레이크님을 걱정한다기보다 그날 남은분들 다 걱정 (......)
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 지각생님 하우스까지 갔었는데.. 전 중간에 빠져나왔지요..
<drake_kr> 술로 사람을 살해할 기세
<yemharc> ;;;
<drake_kr> 전 2차를 어디로 갔는지도 생각이 안 나요
<yemharc> ...
<yemharc> drake_kr, 전 지금 PhoneGap를 만지고 있습니다.
<yemharc> ........이건 또 왜 손을 대고 있는걸까요
<yemharc> (담배피러...........orz)
<cartes9> yemharc, 저는
<yemharc> cartes9, 네?
<cartes9> yemharc, 책 다봤어요 오늘 -ㅁ-;
<drake_kr> phonegap 좋긴한데 굳이 손을 대야 할건 아닐것 같은데 ㅠㅠ
<cartes9> 그리고는 adenum studio라고 웹디자인 스튜디오 임시간판을 세웠습니다.
<cartes9> http://www.adenum.co.kr
<drake_kr> 저도 mobione 하나 쓰면서도 짜증나 죽것으용 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> cartes9, 오오 모닝글로리 광고도 함께............
<yemharc> drake_kr, sencha랑 JQ도 봐야 할 판이에요
<yemharc> 이러다_웹_개발자_될_기세.html
<cartes9> 아아 그건 제 메모장을 스캔해서 그런거에요;
<drake_kr> 그래 php boy는 죽였습니까
<yemharc> drake_kr, 에이....x였으면 제가 여기서 징징대고 있겠습니까............. O T L . . .
<drake_kr> 아우
<drake_kr> 웹개발을 외주 주시는게 편할텐데.. 회사입장에선..
<yemharc> 그래도 실력 많이 늘었더군요. charset 깨지는거 보고 '이건 인코딩 부분을 찾으면 되겠군!' 하는걸 보고 감동했어요
<drake_kr> 물론 직원 쓰는게 싸게 먹힐수도 있다고 생각하는거 같은데
<yemharc> (...................훌쩍)
<drake_kr> ... 2011년에 charset이 깨지는것 자체가 문제..
<yemharc> drake_kr, ...넘어가죠 그 부분은 (.........)
<drake_kr> 어딘가에 euckr같은 이상한놈이 들어가 있다던가..
<yemharc> 안그래도 인코딩 깨지지 말라고 utf-8이랑 euc-kr 두개 다 넣어놨더군요 (...)   아무 말 안하고 돌아섰습니다
<drake_kr> 뭐, 웹개발 인력을 구축하는데 사실 '직원'이 있다면 눈에 보이는 금액은 줄일 수 있는데..
<drake_kr> 웹이라는것이, 아무나 손을 댈수가 있고.. 손을 대다보면 장난 아닌쪽으로 흘러가는 경우가 대부분이라..
<planeteve> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 돈이 좀 들더라도 경험이 많은 회사에 외주를 주는게 차라리 낫습니다..
<drake_kr> 어서와요
<drake_kr> 뭐, 말단사원이 결정할 문제는 아니겠지만요..
<antix666> 안녕하십니까 초짜 리눅서입니다. 반갑습니다
<cartes9> 반갑습니다.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 와
<planeteve> 저도 초짜 입니다. 우분투 설치 한지 얼마 안되었지만 호기심이 많아서....
<drake_kr> 초짜 == 고수
<planeteve> 저는 왕초보 입니다.
<drake_kr> 왕초보 == 초짜
<yemharc> drake_kr, 웹이 개발 접근성(?)이 쉬운만큼 제대로 하려면 빡빡해지는거라고 생각해요
<drake_kr> 음.. 아주 쉽게 예를 들자면
<drake_kr> 윈도우 서버같은 경우는 일단 xp랑 매우 비슷하니 아무나 접근이 가능하죠..
<drake_kr> 근데 거기서 dns 서버를 구축한다던가 하려면 졸라 전문 인력이 필요하죠.. -ㅅ-;;
<antix666> 잠시 재접속 합니다. 실례..(__)
<drake_kr> 웹은 일단 접근 자체가 너무나 쉽기 때문에..
<planeteve> IRC 에서 한국말 보는게 신기하네요
<drake_kr> xie xie
<planeteve> 여기 늘 오면 아무도 대답하지 않는....:)
<planeteve> 반갑습니다.
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<planeteve> 저는 얼마전에 리눅스 설치해서 쓰고 있는데요....
<planeteve> 뭐 한가지 궁금한게 있는데, 질문해도 될까요?
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 구글로 찾아서 1페이지에 나오면 검색어를 알려드리죠..
<planeteve> :)
<planeteve> 일단 감사합니다.
<planeteve> 제가 노트북에 Zonemineder 를 설치하려고 하는데....
<planeteve> 소프트웨어 센터로 설치하면 데몬?이 구동되지 않은거 같은데....
<planeteve> 어떻게 시작해야 하죠?
<drake_kr> linux home cctv라고 나오네요?
<planeteve> 그리고 TPEG steamer 를 설치해야 실시간으로 스트리밍 가능할텐데... 설치가 제대로 안되는 것 같군요....제가 많이 모르다 보니까요..
<drake_kr> http://kirichkov.com/368/howto-make-a-cctv-dvr-with-ubuntu-10-04-and-zoneminder/
<planeteve> 감사합니다. 일단 이거 대로 해 볼게요.
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 영상 스트리밍이라..
<drake_kr> tpeg이면 cpu는 별로 안 써도 대역폭을 많이 잡아먹을텐디
<planeteve> 그냥 호기심에 해 보는거죠..
<drake_kr> 아아
<drake_kr> gstreamer가 어디까지 지원되더라..
<yemharc> (아...........아오.............아오오옼ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ)
<drake_kr> 뭔가 분노하신듯한
<planeteve> 지금은 카페에서 넷북 써서 설치를 못해보고요...집에 가면...? 한번
<yemharc> "우리 다음주엔 통신사에 검수 넣으려구요" 하는 퍼블리싱 업체 게임인데
<yemharc> 옵션 기능이 반대로 작동하질 않나 메뉴에 들어가면 빠져나올수가 없질 않나...............
<yemharc> (사운드 on 해두면 mute...)
<yemharc> 대사는 깨져서 코드가 출력되고..........
<drake_kr> 오오
<yemharc> 아 진짜........날 웃기다니 제법이다 이놈들 크왕
<drake_kr> 마그나카르타급이네요?
<drake_kr> 만들다말았다
<yemharc> drake_kr, 차이점이 하나 있어요
<yemharc> 마카는 즐기기만 하면 됬지만 이건 일이라는거............
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 그회사것?
<drake_kr> ... 아직도 회사가 블랙이 아니라고 생각하심미까..
<yemharc> drake_kr, 정확히는 제 회사랑 계약맺은 퍼블리싱 업체겁니다만........
<yemharc> 에휴
<yemharc> 야근수당 챙겨줘서 아직 블랙이라곤 안합니다
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> orz
<drake_kr> 오픈소스면 욕 안먹어도 될것을..
<drake_kr> 아, 그럼 블랙은 아니고 그레이 정도 되겠네요..
<yemharc> 서버는 다운되서 아침부터 전화 농담 아니라 한 200통은 온거갖고........... (제가 받은건 아니지만)
<yemharc> 인공고막은 수명이 다 되서 한쪽 귀는 안들리고
<yemharc> 피곤하고 졸립고.............
<drake_kr> 덥고 배부르고 졸리다니..
<yemharc> phonegap 짱좋네요
<yemharc> 우리모두 더러운 컴파일러 버리고 JS로 게임을 만듭시다 (머엉.........)
<drake_kr> 욕먹기싫
<drake_kr> 하긴 그게 중요한게 아닌디
<drake_kr> 게임은 역시 스토리와 음악이 중요
<yemharc> 그런거죠
<yemharc> 8비트 그래픽이어도 잘 만든 게임은 감동을 줍니다
<drake_kr> 그러니까 작곡가를 섭외..
<drake_kr> 하긴 중력이라는 회사는 세계 최고 수준의 작곡가를 데려다 써도 쪽박..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> z148 언제 나올라나
<yemharc> 야~~~~~~ 야근이다~~
<drake_kr> 미치겠네
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kr> 아무리 잘 잡아먹는다해도 이건 제 배가 터질듯..
<drake_kr> 993GB짜리 시드..
<yemharc> 읭??????
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 6MB/s의 속도로 1주일 정도 받아야 다 받아지네요..
<drake_kr> 하드가 남아날려나
<hacking_u> 대체 무슨 시드이길래요 ;;;;
<drake_kr> 뻔하죠
<hacking_u> ???
<drake_kr> 왜이러세요
<hacking_u> 뭔데요;;
<drake_kr> 좋은것
<drake_kr> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=18497
<drake_kr> 아 졸려 죽겠는데 술먹어야돼...
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<DoeNietWil> Hello Ubuntu user, I came to this irc to ask you a question. We are trying to release a new version of OpenTeacher, and because it is a tool that is very language specific I was wondering if any of you would like to take a couple of minutes and translate it. It really isn't that much work but it would help us a lot. https://translations.launchpad.net/openteacher
<jincreator> Same program? http://openteacher.org/
<grr> ni hao
<jincreator> ni hao, grr.
<grr> 음.. 자취하시는 분들중에 음식물 쓰레기 처리기 써보신분 계신가요?
<jincreator> DoeNietWil: It looks useful to Korean students. But, is there a function for making words list file?
<DoeNietWil> jincreator yes there is
<DoeNietWil> you can save words
<jincreator> It looks like OpenTeacher is not in Ubuntu repository. Will it be go in next version of Ubuntu's repository?
<grr> ni hao
<DoeNietWil> jincreator, they are working on this
<jincreator> I'll translate it. When will the next version release?
<DoeNietWil> jincreator, we are waiting for a few translations but 2.2 will be ready soon
<DingGGu> :)
<DingGGu> ¿ÀÇÂƼó°¡ ¹¹±æ·¹ Á÷Á¢¿Í¼­ ¹ø¿ªÀ»¿äûÇϽô°ÇÁö
<jincreator> DinnGGu, use UTF-8. I can't see the text.
<DingGGu> omg..
<lyuso> DingGGu, Encording Fail. Using UTF-8 or capable charactor set
<jincreator> DoeNietWil: I'm now translating. What is "WRTS"? It looks like an internet service.
<DoeNietWil> it's a service to upload wordfiles
<DoeNietWil> you can leave it saying WRTS
<jincreator> And, can I translate the name "OpenTeacher" to Korean character with same pronouciation? (ex:오픈티쳐) Or, should I keep the name with English(OpenTeacher)?
<DoeNietWil> you should keep it OpenTeacher i think,
<DoeNietWil> only if Korean supports it
<jincreator> OK. Thanks.
<DoeNietWil> if you have questions about the project or the translation please go to http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=openteacher
<jincreator> Oh, thanks.
<klroid> 11 버전부터는 컴피즈를 어떻게 설정해야할지 모르겠습니다. 데스크탑큐브를 사용하고 싶은데 Desktop Wall 플러그인 충돌때문에 어찌 할수가 없습니다.
<jincreator> 보통 "플러그인 충돌"이라 뜨면 단축키 충돌인 경우가 많아요.
<jincreator> 아마 각 작업공간 사이를 오가는 단축키가 겹칠 겁니다.
<lyuso> 화면 전환을 관장하는 플러그인 간의 충돌을 살펴보세요
<jincreator> Ctrl+Alt+방향키, Ctrl+Shift+Alt+방향키, Space 등등...
<klroid> 음 뭐라고 해야하나 데스크탑 큐브를 설정하려하면 LargeDesktop이랑 같은기능을 사용하는데 데스크탑 wall꺼랑 데스크탑큐브랑 둘중에 뭘 사용할건지 묻는데 설정하고나면 위에 창 표시줄이 없어집니다.
<klroid> unity는 사용하지않는 고전모드 입니다.
<jincreator> DoeNietWil, I translate almost done(except 3 items). But, it's not perfect so I'll test it next day.
<jincreator> Thank you for introduce good program.
<DoeNietWil> thanks man!
<hacking_u> klroid, 제가 그런 거 다 설정했었는데요, 그거 상당히 귀찮으므로 안 하시는 쪽을 추천드립니다... 유니티 플러그인이랑 컴포지트 플러그인같은게 한 번에 해제되면서 뭐 막장입니다;;;
<klroid> 그런가요 ㅎㅎ
<klroid> 우분투에서 nvidia 310M 드라이버 설치했는데 부팅화면에서 까맣게 되는군요 콘솔창으로 어찌 넘어오기는 했는데 그픽드라이버 설치만 리눅스 이후로 5번째 시도인데 할때마다 포기하네요
<klroid> startx 로는 no drivers available. Fatal server error : no screens found.하면서 xorg.0.log에서 추가정보를 확인하라고 나오는군요 참 어지럽군요
<klroid> hacking_u님 이거 10.04에서는 없었던현상아닌가요 유니티 때문에 귀찮아진건가요? 10.04로 넘어갈까....
<hacking_u> klroid, 혹시 드라이버 특정 버전으로 설치하셨다든가 해서 문제 발생한 건 아닐까요?
<klroid> 드라이버를 예전에는 독점드라이버로 설치했다가 실패했는데 이번에는 nvidia사이트에서 찾은뒤 콘솔모드에서 gdm stop 하고 설치를 했습니다.
<jincreator> 혹시 옵티머스라 그런 게 아닌지요.
<klroid> 네 저도 그렇게 예상하고는 있습니다 jincreator,
<jincreator> 그럼 옵티머스라 그렇습니다.
<jincreator> 하루빨리 범블비가 제대로 나오기를 기대하시는 수밖에 없습니다.
<jincreator> (농담 아닙니다)
<klroid> 그렇다면 Intel HD Graphic driver는 작동해야하는거 아닌지
<klroid> 범블비
<jincreator> 인텔 드라이버는 엔비디아 드라이버를 죄다 삭제해야 작동하는 것으로 알고 있습니다.
<klroid> 지금 성질나서 ubuntu studio로 넘어왔습니다.
<jincreator> 제가 옵티머스를 써본적이 없어 여기저기서 들은 것밖에 말씀 못드리겠네요.
<klroid> 그렇군요
<jincreator> 근데 우분투 스투디오도 결국 우분투 기반인지라 결과가 큰 차이가 없을텐데요.
<klroid> 그럼 310M에서 드라이버 설치는 굉장히 어려운 거군요
<klroid> 뭔가 기대를 걸고있습니다.
<klroid> 그런데
<klroid> 우분투에서 추천해주는 독점드라이버도 작동하지 않는다니 이거 참 문제군요
<jincreator> 옵티머스가 아닌 310M은 쉽지만 옵티머스이면 거의 모든 엔비디아 그래픽 드라이버가 어려울 겁니다.
<jincreator> 우분투에서 추천해주는 독점드라이버는 엔비디아가 만드는 것인데 엔비디아가 리눅스용 옵티머스 드라이버를 제작하지 않아서 그렇습니다.
<klroid> 그래서 오픈소스를 생각하고 있는데 대부분은 비추천 하시더라구요
<jincreator> 엔비디아의 오픈소스 드라이버는 그래픽 칩셋을 리버스 엔지니어링해서 만드는지라 완성도가 떨어질 수밖에 없지요.
<klroid> 또다시 윈도우 병이 도질것 같습니다 ...
<jincreator> 가장 편한 것은 바이오스 설정에서 특정 그래픽만 사용하는 옵션을 통해 인텔 그래픽만 강제로 사용하는 것인데...이건 일부 컴퓨터에만 있지요.
<klroid> 음... 보통 유저들은 11 버전을 쓰나요 아님 10버전을 쓰나요 너무 많이 바뀌어서 어찌해야할지 모르겠습니다
<jincreator> 음...그건 잘 모르겠네요. 유저분들마다 다르신지라...
<jincreator> 우분투를 처음 접하시는 분들은 (아직 잘 모르시니까) 최신인 11.04 쓰시고요. 최신 버전에 데인 적이 있으신 분들은 10.04같은 LTS 사용하시지요.
<klroid> 솔직히 unity도 별로고 저장소 구조 바뀐것도 그렇고 참 힘드네요
<jincreator> 저장소 구조는 바뀐 게 없을텐데요?
<jincreator> Unity는 캐노니컬에서 밀고 있는 데스크톱 환경이기 때문에 특별한 문제가 없는 이상 앞으로 나오는 모든 우분투가 다 Unity를 사용하게 됩니다.
<klroid> 전에 xbmc를 설치하려는데 저장소를 바꾸어서 설치한기억이 있어요
<klroid> 서버 다운말고입니다
<jincreator> 아, natty에서 marverick으로 변경하는 것 말씀하시나 보군요.
<jincreator> 그건 우분투 저장소가 변해서가 아니라 xbmc PPA에서 11.04를 지원하지 않아서입니다.
<klroid> 아 그렇군요
<klroid> 우분투 안에서는 64bit 이랑 32bit 호환성이 많이 차이나나요?
<jincreator> 거의 없습니다.
<jincreator> 거의 다 오픈소스이기 때문에 64bit로도 제공이 되거든요.
<klroid> 램을 위해서 64bit으로 가긴가야하는데... 그러고 보니 32bit시절에 램이 2.7G밖에 인식이 안되서 조금 놀랐습니다.
<jincreator> 참, 미리 말씀드리는데 제가 갑자기 나가면 부모님이 밤이 되어서 공유기 전원을 뽑아서 그렇습니다(...)
<klroid> 총램은 4G인데 64bit할때는 4G떴는데.....
<klroid> 예 알겠습니다
<jincreator> 단순 램 인식 때문이라면 우분투에서는 32bit 사용하셔도 됩니다.
<klroid> 우분투에서 램인식을 최대화 해주는 것을 본적이 있습니다만
<jincreator> 업데이트시 램 용량을 확인하여 4GB이상의 램을 인식할 수 있는 PAE 커널을 스스로 깔아주거든요.
<klroid> 아
<klroid> 처음 이후로는 확인을 안했네 그렇군요
<haruair> 안녕하세요
<klroid> 혹시 mountall : Disconnected from plymouth 라는 오류에대해서 아시는분 있나요
<klroid> 부팅중간에 나오며 배포판은 11.04 Ubuntu studio.입니다.
<ppl> 안녕하세요 __
<ppl> sudoers 파일내용  수정을 잘못해서 sudo 를 쓸 수 없는 상황에 처했는데, 도움말씀 받을 수 있을까요..?
<grr> ni hao
#ubuntu-ko 2011-08-02
<cartes9> yemharc님 하이요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> yemharc, 토요일 세미나날 웹표준 발표는 어떻게 되었나요?
<yemharc> 음........
<yemharc> 드레이크님 말로는 '준비가 부족하다'
<yemharc> '태클이 별로 없어 아쉽다' 로군요
<cartes9> W3C기술이 아직 준비가 부족하다구여?
<cartes9> 그렇죠 뭐
<cartes9> 그래도 앞으로를 위해서 W3C친화적 스타일로 코딩하는거니까;;;
<cartes9> yemharc, 그런거 말씀하시는거죠?
<yemharc> 아뇨 발표준비가 부족했다구요 (...)
<cartes9> 아하 네...
<ppl> 안녕하세요~_~
<antix666> 안녕하세요
<antix666> 다른 분들 모두 바쁘신지 잠수 중이시네요
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<ppl> 우분투를 써보려고 시도하다가, 포기하고 또 시도하다가 포기하고 하는 유저입니다 ㅎㅎ 처음뵙겠습니당..__
<imsu> ppl: 잉 ?? 무엇이 문제이십니까 ㅎㅎ
<antix666> 저도 4월달 부터인가.. 우분투를 쓰기 시작했어요 그때는 VMWare에서 우비 거쳐 지금은 우분투에 정착(?)했어요
<ppl> imsu님 안녕하세요__         저~번에, 강분도님 계실적에도 뵌것같아요 imsu님 ^^
<imsu> 아~ 네 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ppl: 전 유저라서 헤헤;; 잘은 모르지만 크게 불편하진 않은거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<ppl> 처음 적응하는데 제일 문제는.. autohotkey 같은 쉬운 매크로환경이 없는게 너무 불편하네요..
<imsu> 놋북의 Fn키요?
<imsu> 오예 몬헌 다 받았다 ㅎㅎ
<ppl> www.voidtools.com      에서 배포중인 파일 검색엔진 같은것도 ..... 검색해봐도 못찾겠구요..
<imsu> Work^Seony: 캬오~~ 몬헌3 방금 받았는데;; 시험 해 봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> ppl: 잉?? 전 어려우면 몰라요 뭔소린지 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 계란 삶은거나 먹고 계란 방구나 껴야쥐 ~~~ ==333
<ppl> 혹시, 사용중인 매크로 프로그램이 있으신가요?;
<imsu> ppl: 아니요~ 전혀~;;
<imsu> 전 그냥 쓰는데용; ;
<ppl> 아;;.. 매크로 안쓰고 컴하면.. 단순반복이 너무 잦아서...
<imsu> 흠흠;;
<imsu> 어떤일 하시는데요?
<imsu> 코딩? ㅎㅎ
<ppl> 또 포기할지도 모르겠네요.. 우분투.. 아직은 메리트가.. ㅠㅠ
<ppl> 코딩도 그렇고.. 보통 제가 서핑하면, 즐겨찾기나 스크린샷..
<ppl> 참 많이하거든요
<imsu> 즐겨찾기는 이름이 북마크인데요
<ppl> 넹
<imsu> 스크린샷이면 그냥 누르면 되고 쯔업;
<ppl> 저는 워낙에 자주 쓰다보니, 오토핫키로... 아예 키보드 APPSKEY 를 누르면 즐겨찾기 + 스크린샷 되게 해서 쓰거든요
<imsu> 아하
<imsu> 키보드 설정에 없나요?
<ppl> 나중에 사이트 연상할때 키워드가 잘 안떠오르면,  스크린샷을 되돌려보곤하죠..
<ppl> 키보드 설정에 있는건.. 세밀하지가 못하네요
<imsu> 아하~
<ppl> 프로그램, 혹은 윈도우 타이틀에 따라서 키입력으로 실행되는 명령문이 달라지게 코딩할수 있어야하는데
<imsu> 전 그렇게 고도의 머리 좋은 일은;;; 생각해 보지 않아서;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<ppl> 흠;...
<imsu> 소스를 바꾸면 되지 않을까요? ㅎㅎ
<ppl> 제가 질문 드리는 방식?이나 자세가 부족한가요 -_-?;
<ppl> 저번에도, 강분도님하고...... 한 거의 1년 넘었을거에요 ㅡ..ㅡ
<ppl> 우분투를 왜 배우냐고.. 그냥 쓰면 대는데....
<ppl> 근데 전 -_- 그냥 쓸수가 없거든요 ㅡㅡ; 뭐 누가 쓰라고 강요 해서 하는건 아니지만,
<imsu> 킁;; 글쿠나
<imsu> 전 귀차니즘이 강해서 안되면 안되는데로 그냥 쓰거든요 ㅋㅋ
<ppl> 윈도우보다 리눅스에서,  무언가 개발할수 있는 환경이 좋아서.. 자꾸 해보려는데
<ppl> 이곳 와서 질문을 드려보면   답변이 그다지..;
<imsu> 큭큭;;
<ppl> 제가 질문을 잘못드리는건지.. 아니면.. 정말 없는건지 .. 모르겠네요
<imsu> yemharc: 예밀씨 답변좀 해줘 봐요! ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 바쁘낙 ㅋ
<ppl> 걍 이따금 한두번 들어오는 유저의 질문이라 그런가요 ㅡㅡ?;.. 리눅스 써보고싶은맘은 있는데
<ppl> 너무 번거롭네요 ㅠㅠ..
<imsu> 전.. 어떤게 번거롭단지 솔직히 잘 모르겠어요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<ppl> 저번에 우분투 쓰려고 시도했을때도, 뭐 하려할때마다 암호를 너~무 자주 물어봐서 sudo visudo 파일 수정해서 비번좀 물어보지 않게하려고 파일 수정하다가잘못수정해서.. 글자 몇개 틀렸다고 os 다시설치한적도있고..;-_-
<yemharc> imsu, 아, 오셨네요
<imsu> yemharc: 할롱~
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> imsu, ㅎㅇ~
<ppl> 제가 컴으로 뭐 글케 대단한걸 하는건 아니지만요, 크롬에서 APPSKEY  를 누르면{ Ctrl+D 누르고 엔터; 스크린샷 찍어서 파일 저장; }       이걸 구현하고자 한다면..
<ppl> 오토핫키같은게 리눅스엔 아직 없는건가요?      ironAHK 이라고 검색되는게 있긴한데.. 아직 프로젝트 활성도가 낮은거같고..
<ppl> 리눅스를 쓰면, 세세하게, 그리고 개인에 맞춰서 설정,조정할수 있는게 많다고 들었거든요
<hacking_u> 스크린샷은 있을거고요
<hacking_u> ppl 오토핫키는 찾아봐야겠네요
<imsu> 윈도우에서는 그 프로그램이 단축키 누르면 바로 뜨나보군요
<imsu> 맞나용? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> /ㅜ
<hacking_u> ppl, 리눅스가 개인 설정을 세세하게 할 수 있다는 게 맞긴 맞는데 따라 다르긴 하죠
<ppl> 윈도우 사용하시면서, 오토핫키나 오토잇, 파워프로 같은툴을 써보신분이면 제가 어떤것을 원하는지(?;;라 해야할지..)      아실수 있을것같은데..ㅠㅠ
<imsu`> 아 이놈의 인터넷은 자꾸 끊겨 ㅠㅠ
<hacking_u> ppl 다 써보긴 했습니다만
<ppl> hacking_u 님,       사람마다 취향이나.. 사고방식, 가치관이 달라서
<hacking_u> ppl, 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에서 Xnee라고 검색해보세요 녹화방식 매크로입니다
<hacking_u> 프로그래머블 매크로, 오토잇처럼 마우스 키보드만 말고도 다른 것까지 되는 파워플한걸 찾으시는 것 같은데
<hacking_u> 좀 찾아봐야겠습니다
<ppl> 어떤사람은, 웹서핑할때 마우스 우클릭        마우스제스쳐도 적응되고나면 못버린다고. 마우스제스쳐 조차도 안쓰는 사람들이 있죠..
<ppl> 근데 제경우는 -_- 워낙에 개인화환경을 많이 조성해서 쓰는터라..   리눅스에서도 그런 환경을 조성할 수 있는 툴이 필수적이거든요..
<hacking_u> 그런데 엄연히 말해서 오토잇은 명령 실행기에 가깝지 않나요? 막 파일같은것도 건드리고 그런 게 가능해서 무설치프로그램 만들때도 쓰고요
<hacking_u> ppl, 그러니까 자주 하는 작업들을 죄다 오토잇같은 거로 스크립트 만들어놓고 쓰시는 거 아닌가요
<ppl> 예, 한 문장으로 표현하자면
<ppl> 키보드 키에 대한(매핑한)       반응에  스크립트 코드가 반응토록 하는거죠
<hacking_u> 아 설마 그거... =_=
<ppl> 그리고, 그 스크립트 코드는 gui도 만들수 있고, 파일도 다루고, keysend 도 할 수 있고..
<ppl> 윈도우의 경우 레지스트리며, dll도 로드해서 쓸 수 있고..
<hacking_u> gui는 모르겠는데, 파일 다루고 keysend 하고 시스템 설정을 바꾸고 라이브러리 로딩하고 이런건
<ppl> 그런식인데, 리눅스는  아예 Xwindow 환경....의  메시지를 발생시키는방식으로 구현되는것같더라구요
<hacking_u> unix shell script를 쓰시면 되겠습니다.
<hacking_u> ppl, unix shell script 차원에서 이미 다 되니까 없는 걸지도 모릅니다;;
<hacking_u> 창도 쉘 명령어로 옮길 수 있던데 =_=
<ppl> 예
<ppl> 그쵸 ㅎㅎ
<imsu`> hacking_u: 역시 똑똑해 ㅋㅋ
<ppl> 유닉스 계열은 보면
<ppl> 모든게 파일이더군요
<ppl> 소켓이며, 장치며..
<ppl> 메모리며, 그어떤것도..
<hacking_u> 윈도우즈를 먼저 사용하고 나서 보면 '파일'로 보이지만 단지 '파일 시스템 구조'로 관리하는 거겠죠 뭐...
<hacking_u> ppl, 컴퓨터쪽 분 아니시죠
<imsu> 뭔 뜬금없는 소리여 ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 의외로 오토잇같은 거 컴퓨터 쪽 분 아니시라도 많이 쓰....
<hacking_u> imsu, 저는 아직 리눅스 관련해서 하나도 안 배웠는데 그냥 한낱 파워(?)유저...입니다
<hacking_u> 파워에도 ?가 들어가는... 그런 사람<
<ppl> 컴퓨터쪽분이라..면..
<hacking_u> ppl, ???
<ppl> 전.. 컴공 계열, 그리고 고등학교 이래로 계속 컴퓨터 위주의 취미를 갖고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> ppl, 그렇다고 해서 유닉스 쉘과 정규식을 배우라고 하면 그건 좀 심하지 않나 싶어서요... 단지 매크로 때문이라면(?)
<ppl> 한단어로는.      컴퓨터쪽 맞습니다 ^^;
<imsu> 유저가 무슨 파워여~ 그냥 유저지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 에라이 파워레이드다 ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> imsu, 엔드유저입니다
<ppl> 정규시기 잘하지는 못하지만, 종종 쓰구요..
<imsu> 파워레인저는 어때요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 파워에이드였나 ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> ppl, 헐 유닉스 쉘만 하면 되는건가요 =_=
<ppl> 리눅스에 오토핫키같은 툴이 없고(그 이유가: 말씀하신대로, 쉘 명령단에서 ..... 필요한사람들은 원하는 스크립트를 작성해서 쓰기때문에)
<ppl> 하다면, 쉘코드쪽을 배워야겠다고 생각합니다
<hacking_u> ppl, 그런데 이미 정규표현식도 쓰신다면, 프로그래밍 언어도 할 줄 아시나요? C++?
<imsu> 정규표현식이 뭐였더라;; 흑흑;;
<ppl> 외계어요
<imsu> 머지 정규표현식이;; 배우지 않았었나 ? ㅋㅋ
<ppl>  /(http(s)?:\/\/)?\S+(\.[^(\n|\t|\s|\/))]+)+/gi
<ppl> 이런....
<hacking_u> 어우 쉩....(아직 정규표현식 쓸 줄 모르는...
<imsu> 그니까 한마디로 규칙이라는거죠?
<imsu> 왜케 어려워 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 자자~ 위닝일레븐이 구동되느냐 마느냐 하는 절박한 순간입니다 ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> ppl, 그런데 C 하실 줄 아신다면, C Shell로 스크립트 짜신다면 수월하시지 않을까도 생각됩니다만....
<hacking_u> 그리고 아까 그 키보드/마우스 녹화 프로그램을 명령줄 상에서 스크립트와 함께 쓴다든가요...
<hacking_u> 그러면 될 듯.
<imsu> 오예~~~
<imsu> 구동 완료 ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> imsu, 이제 문명을...
<imsu> 헉;; 오류났어 흑흓
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<ppl> 아.. 그렇군요.. hacking_u 님, imsu 님 감사합니다..      딱히 "툴"은 없고 구현해야할 상황인가보군요..
<hacking_u> 아까 캡쳐 툴 말고는 모르겠네요.
<hacking_u> 그리고 키 매핑은 기본으로 리눅스 명령어에서 되니...
<hacking_u> ppl, 예전에 오토잇으로 만든 halfqwerty 스크립트가 새록새록 떠오르네요...
<imsu> ppl: 저 따위에게 감사할;;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<hacking_u> ppl, Autokey라는 프로그램은 있군요 오토핫키의 필이 솔솔 풍기는데...
<hacking_u> jincreator, 매크로 프로그램 좋은 거 알어? 오토핫키나 오토잇같은 계열
<ppl> 예 오토키도 검색이 되더라구요, 구글링해보니 몇 몇 툴은 보이는데, "오토핫키" 같은게 없어서 궁금했어요..ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> hacking_u, 모름
<ppl> jincreator님 반갑습니다__
<hacking_u> ppl, 오토키는 역시 그냥 캡쳐 형식인가요? 쩝.... 저건 파이썬 스크립트라서 좀 더 사용하기는 좋을 듯 싶습니다마는....
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<cartes9> ppl 오오 저도 컴돌이 한명 추가입니다...
<cartes9> ppl 중고딩때 남들 연애나 친구들과 노는거할때, 전 열심히 컴퓨터책읽고 만져보고 놀았다는..
<ppl> 오토핫키 공식포럼사이트에보면 고수분들이 공유해주신 코드가 상당히 많아요 ㅎㅎ
<ppl> 앗 cartes9님 반갑습니다 ^^/
<ppl> 컴쪽에만 눈길이가서.. 학구열(?), 그에 따르는 삽질(...동감하시려는지;) 을 하며 생활하고있습니다 ㅎ.ㅎ.....
<cartes9> 아..
<cartes9> 유닉스 쪽이 파일 위주인가요?
<cartes9>  / 루트 디렉토리 위주라고 혼자 생각하고있었어요
<hacking_u> ppl, 그 코드들은 최소한 윈도우즈 상의 프로그램 라이브러리를 사용할테니, 코드를 비슷하게 사용할 수 있도록 구현하는 건 몰라도 그대로는 힘들 듯 하네요.
<cartes9> 다들 무슨말하시는건지 전혀몰르겠네용 @_@
<hacking_u> ppl, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/desktop-x-windows/102389-x-macros-like-autohotkey-windows.html#post503691 저는 이런 식으로 쓰는 쪽이 가장 효용성있다고 봅니다;;
<hacking_u> 결국은 쉘스크립트
<ppl> 예, 리눅스에서       윈도우에서처럼 오토핫키를 다 쓰려고 하는건..... 와인이며, .. 여러 호환성 문제도 있고하니
<hacking_u> cartes9, AutoHotKey나 AutoIt 같은 Macro(거의 쉘스크립트 레벨의 컨트롤=_=)을 쓰는 거죠;;
<ppl> 오토핫키의 포팅버전.... 발전을 기대할수 밖에 없구요 저로선 ㅎㅎ
<ppl> 가장 빠른건, 말씀해주신 쉘스크립트 단에서 구현해야겠네요..
<cartes9> 매크로 언제써요?
<cartes9> 전 메이플 자동사냥 ... @_@
<cartes9> 그 외엔 필요를 못느껴봐서..
<hacking_u> 네. 저 링크에 보면 일단 저렇게 쓰면 오토핫키의 '핫키'를 구현할 수 있겠습니다. 물론 오토핫키만큼은 아니고요.
<hacking_u> Gnome+Compiz를 쓰신다면, 컴피즈에서 '명령'플러그인에 쉘스크립트를 등록해서 쓰시면 되고요, KDE를 쓰신다면 단축키에 명령을 설정할 수 있는 것 같습니다. KDE로 넘어온 지 얼마 안 되어서 아직 안 써봤네요.
<hacking_u> 자동사냥ㅋ
<hacking_u> 일단 저는 나가봐야될듯... 한두시간 후에 돌아옵니다.
<jincreator> 제가 AutoHotKey를 안써봐서 그런데 어떤 기능이 필요하신 건가요?
<ppl> ㅋㄷ 자동화를 통칭해서 매크로라 하다보니, 게임매크로가  대표격(?)이기도 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> jincreator, 구글링
<cartes9> 너무 다들 머라고들 하지마세유... 처음 오신분같은디
<cartes9> 환영해주셔야죠
<cartes9> 저 혹시 오피스 노가다 하게되면
<ppl> 음, 강분도님이 예전에 쓰시던것을 본적 있는데.... 스크린샷 찍고 파일 저장해서, 바로 이곳에 타이핑해주는..
<cartes9> 매크로 필요할지모르는데
<ppl> (그러한 작업들이 자동화 되는거죠) 순식간에 +_+;;
<ppl> 일단 매크로를 쓰다보면, 키 조작하는 회수가 줄어들구요.. 작업하는 속도가 빨라지구..
<ppl> 역으로, 반작용은.... 그러한 환경을 만드는데 "시간과 노력"이 투자되어야 한다는..
<jincreator> 대표적인 예가 VIM/Emacs
<ppl> ㅎㅎ 전 vi 보면 욕만나오네요-_-;;...
<ppl> 초보라 그렇고, 뭘 몰라서 떠들고 불평하는거지만.. vi.... 안습이에요 ㅠㅠ
<ppl> 알고보니, 입력 모드, 명령모드가 따로있다고....;;
<imsu> 내사랑 emacs ~~
<imsu> vi 만 욕하삼 ~ ㅋㅋ
<ppl> vi, vim/emacs 적응되곤면 다른 에디터가 불편하게된다는 글을 본적 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<ppl> emacs도 써보고싶은 에디터에요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ppl: 전 여기가 한계에요 irc emacs 접속 ㅠ
<ppl> vi 도 욕하는건 --- 저자신을 욕하는거죠 ㅠㅠ  vi 좋아하시는분도 많은데...
<ppl> vi 함부로 까고 다니면 -_- 돌날라올거같은데요.. 조심조심...;
<imsu> 아마 vi 가 더 많지 않나요? ㅎㅎ
<ppl> 여튼 제가 vi때문에 ...... (뭐 엄밀히 말하면, 제 손꾸락때문에..)   두번 피봤거든요..
<cartes9> 왜요?
<cartes9> 저도 vi 잘 못만지는 편인뎅
<ppl> 어제 새벽에도 그랬다가 겨우 살아났는뎅..
<cartes9> 기본기능만 써요
<ppl> 전 우분투 쓰면서
<ppl> 관리비밀번호 자꾸 물어보는게 너무 귀찮아요
<ppl> 뭐 할때마다 자꾸 물어보는데. 보안상 물어보는게 당연하고 안전할지라도
<ppl> 집에서 저혼자쓰는컴에, 그리고 외부침입(이게 문제죠, 실제물리환경에서가 아닌, 네트웍을 타고 들어오는 접속침입..)
<antix666> 제 글이 보이시나요? 접속이 끊어진 듯 한데..
<ppl> 이 얼마나 댄다궁..... 너무 물어봐대서..
<ppl> 예 보입니다 ^_^
<ppl> 비번좀 안물어보게 sudo visudo .... 이래서 파일 잘못수정했다가
<ppl> sudo
<ppl> 하면 오류 뷁뷁.....
<cartes9> ppl은 몇학년이세요?
<ppl> 그상황되면 뭘 아무것도 못하게되더군요.... 그래서 어제 복구모드가서 sudoers 파일 수정하는데, 생각나는 에디터는 vi 이고..
<imsu> ppl: 근데 파일 수정 잘못한거는 윈도우에서 실수로 관리자 지운거랑 똑같은거 아닌가요 ? ㅋㅋ
<ppl> 저 20대 후반이에요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 아아
<ppl> 그쵸, 근데 제가 우분투 오면서 참..
<cartes9> 저는 20대 중반이에요 ..
<ppl> 저번에도 우분투 설치해서.. 시작하다가
<cartes9> (..)
<ppl> 업데이트중에 전원잠시 차단됬는데... 그 후로 부팅이 안되더군요 -_-
<imsu> ppl: 그냥 한국에서 원 단위로 돈계산하다가 외국에서 달러로 계산하는 차이라고 생각하시면 편할거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<ppl> 시스템적으로 보면, 커널쪽이나 중요부분 건들다가 전원 차단된격이니 굉장히 심각한 문제이긴하죠
<imsu> 익숙해 지시면 되겠죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 전 아직도 안 익숙합니다 ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> imsu님 오랜만이에요
<ppl> 너무 조심스러워요 리눅스..
<imsu> cartes9: 할롱 ~~ ^^
<cartes9> 전 그냥 윈도XP 편하게 씁니다
<ppl> 원래 초짜가 뭘 모르고 잘 떠들고, 불평을 한다지만
<imsu> cartes9: 저리가 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ppl: 저도 유저에요 ㅎㅎ
<ppl> 우분투 11.04 지금, ubuntu natty...... unity 버그 쩌네요;
<imsu> 큭큭
<ppl> 상단 패널이 없어져요
<imsu> 전 아직 10.04 헤헤
<cartes9> 저는 10.04가 좋더라구요
<ppl> 창마다 제목표시줄있죠... 그게, 맥 처럼
<ppl> 제목표시줄, 메뉴바.. 그게 맥처럼 보이게끔 된거같은데
<ppl> 그 제목표시줄, 메뉴바를 위에.. 패널에서 갖고가놓고선, 지가 안보이니.....
<imsu> 아 이제 더 다른걸로 갈아타기는 귀찮아요 그냥 계속 써야지 ㅋㅋ
<ppl> 창을 이동도 할수없는상황이...
<imsu> ppl: 음 그거 예전에 많이 나왔던건데;
<cartes9> 원래 새로운 OS쓰게되면 다 불만이 많은거래요
<imsu> 컴피즈로도 안되나요?
<cartes9> 머리가 다 아프네요
<cartes9> 에궁
<imsu> ppl: 일단 그럼 상단 패널을 hide로 해놓고 하면 안될까요?
<imsu> 그럼 임시로 보일텐데 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> Unix계열을 데스크탑으로 놓고 익숙해질수있다는게
<cartes9> 리눅스의 가장 큰 메릿트인것 같아요
<cartes9> 근데 아직 정복 못해봐서 몰르겠네요
<cartes9> 저도 이것저것 어떻게 하는지 하나도 몰르겠고
<cartes9> 그냥 재부팅에서 윈도 들어오면 편함..
<cartes9> ㅡㅡ;;
<jincreator> 사실 익숙한 Unix 계열 데스크톱은 맥이지요.
<readytoact> sigkgkgkgk
<ppl> 웃긴게, 모니터 해상도 다른거로 바꿧다가 되돌리면 되요,     지금 1680,1050을 쓰고있다면,     800x600 으로 잠깐 설정했다가 1680 ,1050으로 다시 돌아오면
<jincreator> 냐하하하하
<ppl> 상단바가 보여요 ㅋ
<cartes9> 전 누가 머래도 일단 윈도XP 주구장창쓰고
<cartes9> 별로 불편함도 못느끼는뎅..
<ppl> 헐헐..
<cartes9> 하드디스크는 SSD나올때까지 엄청 기다렸어요
<cartes9> 정말
<cartes9> 40GB가 12만원하니까 많이 떨어져서 살만한것 같아요
<cartes9> 아;; 죄송
<ppl> 저도 xp 쓰면서 큰 불편함 못느끼다가 윈7쓰는데, 윈7쓰면 "특히" 에어로스냅.. 때문에 다른환경가면  창 크기 조정하는거부터가..;;
<cartes9> 또 혼자만의 얘기하는것 같네요
<imsu> ppl: 잉 아까 말씀해 주신게 패널에 상단바가 가려진다는거 아니었나요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 패널 자동숨기기하면 안되나요?
<ppl> 네, 아니에요          패널에 상단바가 가려지는건 아니구요
<ppl> 왜, 맥을 보면......     상단패널이      "활성 프로그램의 메뉴바, 제목표시줄"이죠
<ppl> 지금 우분투 최신버전에서 unity가 그걸 따라한(?);; 거같은데
<ppl> 활성창의 제목표시줄,메뉴바를 갖고갔으면 제대로 보여줘야하는데
<ppl> 보여주질못하는 상황이 생겨요
<imsu> 깨지는거 말씀하시는 건가요? ㅎㅎ
<ppl> 창 본 내용은 볼 수있는데 메뉴텍스트가 보이질 않으니, 컨트롤을 할 수가 없죠..;
<ppl> 예
<imsu> 흠;;
<ppl> 깨져보여요, 아예 그리질 않아요 그 부분이 invalidDateRect(?) 인가.. 가 되지 않슴..;
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 우측이 문제 거든요 가끔 패널에 아이콘이 이상하게 와요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 그럴 땐 톰보이 메모장한번 실행시켜주면 알아서 자리 잡던데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 내가 이상한 놈인가 ㅋㅋ
<ppl> ㅎㅎ
<ppl> 혹시, irc를 nateon 미니채팅 처럼 만드는,     그런 "irc 위젯"에 대해 아시는분 계신가요?
<ppl> 검색해도 못찾겠네요, 없는것지도..
<imsu> 피진말씀하시는거에요?
<ppl> 오픈소스 보면 별별게 많던데..
<ppl> 피진? 이라고 부르나요..?
<ppl> 걍 접속자, 창 제목표시줄 메뉴바 다 없애구 채티이내용하고 채글입력박스만 보이는상태의..UI를 갖는 스킨..
<ppl> 시스템 파일, 환경 수정할때 비밀번호 물어보는게 번거로워서 아얘 root 로 로긴해서 작업을 해보다보니 -_-
<ppl> 또 조심스러워지고, 염려되는부분이 있어서 보조계정을 쓰게되긴하는데..
<ppl> 너무 물어보는..ㅠㅠ
<imsu> ppl: 아;;; 미니채팅;;
<imsu> 그나저나 왜 네이트온이 안되지 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 근데 사실 모든 OS는 다른 계정에 영향을 미칠 수 있는 부분을 설정할 경우 권한을 물어봅니다.
<imsu> 피진네통이 문제인가;
<imsu> jincreator: 안녕하세요~ 네이트온 지금 되나요?
<imsu> 내거만 이상한가;;
<imsu> 킁킁
<ppl> 넹 모든 전역적인 환경에 대한 변경이 가해질땐 물어봐야하고, 승인과정이 필요한게 정답이죠..ㅠㅠ
<ppl> 근데   보안 이라는것은 "효율"과 "뻘짓"으로 비유해볼수도..;
<jincreator> imsu 님, 안녕하세요.전 네이트온 계정이 없어서요. 덕분에 개인정보 유출이 되지 않았죠. ^^;
<imsu> jincreator: 글쿠나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저도 아직은 해킹당한거 같진 않은데;; ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 오 네이트에서 웹으로 로그인을 가능하게 해놨군요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 좋은데 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> ppl 님, 혼자 사용하는 개인 PC에서 시스템 접근 시 권한을 요구하는 것은 "뻘짓"이 아닙니다. 사용자 몰래 바이러스가 설치되는 행위와 같은 보안 문제를 사전에 예방할 수 있기 때문이죠.
<imsu> 뭐가 되었든 간에;; 너무 어려워요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<antix666> 이제 다시 돌아왔습니다
<antix666> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 두 분 모두 안녕하세요(...)
<antix666> ^_^
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<ppl> jincreator 님, 예.. 필요성과 말씀하신 보안문제 에 대해 동의합니다 ^^;
<antix666> 귀찮은게 때로는 안전한 법이죠.
<imsu> antix666: 전 안전치 않군요;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<ppl> 맘같아선, root 로 쓰고싶은데. ㅋ 제가 root 자격은 없죠 -_- 초짜가..;
<antix666> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ppl: 컴터에서 초짜가 어딨어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ppl> 근데, 주변에 내 컴을 위해할 의사를 갖고있는 누군가가  없고
<imsu> 누가 그러던데 윈도우즈에서 고스톱 칠줄알면 고수라고 ㅋㅋ
<ppl> 네트웍도 공유기에 물려있는상황에
<ppl> 혼자 sudo..... sudo.... 이렇고 있으면   내가 뭐하고있나 싶을때가 있어요 ㅡㅡ;
<ppl> 물론 누가가 아니고, sudo  하면서 명령 내리는, 그 명령문에, 프로그램에 위해성이 있느냐가 문제지만..
<imsu> ppl: 금고 자물쇠 열어보는거랑 같은거 아닌가요?
<ppl> 아 이놈의 귀차니즘이 문제입니당..ㅋㅋ
<ppl> 컴에 초짜 있다고봐요 전..ㅎㅎ
<ppl> 겜하면 쪼랩 있잖아요 ㅋㅋ 저랩..
<ppl> 전 우분투를 게임으로 치자면, 렙.. 3..
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 요즘은 저랩이 다 캐쉬템 맞춰서 무서워요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 멀 모르시나보군 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ppl> ㅠㅠ 전 캐시템없어욧
<imsu> 그래서 전 항상 죽습니다 ㅋㅋ
<ppl> 팟사냥 같이해요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 요즘엔 안해요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 예전에 데카론 조금 했었는데;;
<ppl> 음  전 요몇일전엔 리니지 프리섭 만들어서 -_-
<imsu> 지금은 프풋이 너무 재밌더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ppl: 오 직접 만드신거에요? ㅎㅎ
<ppl> 용을 단타로 잡고 9999999강화 아이템 만들고그래봤어요 ㅡ크;
<imsu> 전 리니지 ㅎㄴ번도 안해봤는데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 딱한번 해봤구나 3시간 ㅎㅎ
<ppl> 직접만든건 아니구.. 서버jar 파일 갖다가 걍 구동해본정도죠 ㅠ
<imsu> 전 시도조차 못해봤어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ppl> 게임별로 다양하더라구요 프리서버도 ㅋㅋ
<ppl> 아이온도 있는것같았고, 리니지2는 확실히 있고..
<ppl> 뮤나 릴온라인 이런것도 프리섭 있는거같았고,..
<antix666> ㅋ
<imsu> 오늘도 뜨거운 놋북땀시 땀이 절로 나네;;
<imsu> 에효;
<imsu> 담배나 사러가야지 ㅎㅎ
<antix666> 프리서버는 대부분 중국쪽에서 나와요
<antix666> 덕분에 게임 회사들이 피해 무지 보죠
<ppl> 넹 중국이 쩌는거로 알아요 ㄸ
<antix666> 그 쪽은 정말 황당하죠
<ppl> 겜 오토도 그렇구..
<antix666> 게임 업데이트 하면
<antix666> 오토프로그램이 패치될때까지
<antix666> 게임 업데이트를 하지 않는게 중국 게임 유저들의 성향이더군요
<antix666> 예전에 서비스하던 게임의 동접률이 떨어져서 왜 그런가 봤더니 오토프로그램이 패치 안되서 유저들이 접속 안하고 기다렸던게 이유더군요
<ppl> 음?;;..... 그럼, 오토프로그램이 업뎃 안되면 겜을 판올림하지 않는다는건가요 -_-?;;
<antix666> ㅋ
<antix666> 판올림은 하지만 오토프로그램이 막강한게..
<antix666> 게임 런쳐 기능까지 겸하고 있어요
<ppl> 아예 패킷단에서   서버랑 속닥속닥하지 않던가여 요즘 '';
<antix666> 실제 게임 구동도 되지 않는 상태에서 게임상에 접속, 사냥, 아이템 획득에 버리기까지
<antix666> 다 하더군요
<ppl> 데몬처럼 켜두기만하면 ㅋ
<antix666> 맞아요
<ppl> 예전처럼 화면 켜서, 화면인식이나 메모리 값 보는게 아니구..
<ppl> 정상클라이언트가 서버랑 주고받는 패킷처럼..
<ppl> 똑같이 -_-ㅋ...
<antix666> ㅋ
<antix666> 리하이
<ppl> 앜. 팅겼네요 ㅠ
<antix666> 전화가 오는 바람에 ㅋ 저도 대답 못했어요
<ppl> 콘솔창 닫는데 뭐라 뭐라 무슨창 뜨길래 걍확인눌렀는데
<ppl> xchat  을 콘솔로 실행시켜놔서 자식프로세스 잡는다고...
<antix666> 게임패킷 분석해서 패킷단 조작하는 거니까 동일하죠 클라이언트만 안 뜰 뿐..
<ppl> 넹  전기세도 덜들거에요 ㅋ
<antix666> 그러니 오토프로그램 패치 안되면 작업장에서 안 들어오고
<ppl> 요즘 뭔 겜이.. 켜두기만해도 코어하나 독식하던데....
<antix666> 그러면 동접률이 무지막지하게 떨어지는거죠
<ppl> 듀얼코드 이상 쓰다보면
<ppl> 싱글코어때 어케 썼나 싶을정도에요
<antix666> 새로 만들어지는 게임들 대부분 요구 사양이 높아졌으니까요
<antix666> 게임 엔진에서 요구하는 사양이 높아진 것도 한 몫하고
<ppl> 넹.. 그래픽도 쩔죠 -_-;
<ppl> 테라.. 오픈베타때 잠깐 접속해봤는데 이건뭐.. 텍스쳐가 완전 실사진을 갖다붙였던..
<antix666> 폴리건과 매핑소스와 광원효과에 갖가지 필드 효과들 오브젝트 효과들
<antix666> ㅋ
<ppl> 땅바닥 풀 보면 실사진이더라구요 -_-
<antix666> 실사진은 예전부터 많이 썼어요
<ppl> 아하..
<antix666> 뭐 가끔 다른 게임들 소스 끌어다 쓰는 것도 많았고
<antix666> 몇번인가 몇몇 게임들이 그짓하다 걸려서 된통 호되게 당하기도 했죠
<antix666> 지금도 알게모르게 그런 일들 많을거에요
<ppl> ㅋㅋ 업어다 쓰는군요
<antix666> 뭐 저작권법 위반이죠
<ppl> 넹
<antix666> 걸리는 이유가 유명 상용 게임 소스를 그대로 가져다 쓰는 거니까
<antix666> 포스터 베끼기같은 건 애교 수준이죠
<antix666> 그래픽디자이너의 문제가 아니라 개발 프로세스와 시스템 자체의 문제라서
<antix666> 개인이 무단 도용하는 건 그리 흔한 일은 아니에요
<antix666> 프로그래머들이 남의 소스 무단 도용하는게 흔한 일은 아닌것 처럼요
<ppl> 비용(투자)는 적고, 퀄리티는 내야겠으니 갖다 쓰게되는걸수도..ㅎㅎ
<antix666> 그게 아니라..
<antix666> 일정문제 / 참조 게임 던저주고 이렇게 만들어 라는 사람들 문제 / 자질문제
<antix666> 이런거죠
<antix666> 마지막 사항은 솔직히 거의 못봤으니까
<antix666> 1,2번이 가장커요
<antix666> 뭐 성장기를 지나 성숙기에 접어들어도 개발 시스템이 제대로 안 갖춰진 곳에서는
<antix666> 그런 일 많아요
<readytoact> 엥
<antix666> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> 커널 3.0 안정판 나왔네
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 컴팔이나 해볼까... 쫍-
<readytoact> antix666: (__)
<readytoact> 안틱스는 뭡니까 -0-
<antix666> 여러가지 의미인데요 ^^
<readytoact> -_-a 예수 믿으시나요
<antix666> 어떤 사람들은 anti christ로 읽기도 하더군요
<antix666> 안정판 나왔나요?
<xtejava> 안녕하세요
<antix666> 안녕하세요
<xtejava> 반갑습니다. ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> http://www.kernel.org/
<readytoact> 7.22일자로 나왔네요
<readytoact> -_-.. 리눅스랑 버박을 함께돌리기 버거운 x41
<readytoact> 헉헉
<xtejava> 헛 3.0 나왔네요
<xtejava> 우분투 배포판으로는 안나오나요
<xtejava> :(
<jincreator> 다음 버전인 11.10 알파에서 이미 3.0을 사용하는 것으로 알고 있습니다.
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 뭐 그냥 컴팔해볼라고요
<readytoact> 스트레스도 풀겸
<xtejava> 헛. 감사
<readytoact> -_-;;; 3.0 드라이버가 꽤많은갑네
<antix666> 담배 한대 피우고 오겠습니다 잠시만
<xtejava> irc.hanirc.org 여기는 접속안되던데
<jincreator> 출시된 지 10년쯤 된 하드가 UDMA2(ATA-33)로 잡히는 게 정상인가요?
<readytoact> ncurses 를 대체하는 패키지가 뭔가요
<jincreator> kr.hanirc.org로 해보세요.
<xtejava> 앗 감사합니다 ncurses 대체하는게 있나요 ㅋ
<xtejava> 파이썬에서도 curses지원하던데
<readytoact> xtejava: -_-ㅋ apt-get 으로 패키지 설치가 안되네요
<xtejava> -_-;
<jincreator> ncurses-bin 이 아닌 다른 프로그램을 말씀하시는 건가요?
<readytoact> 커널 컴파일하려고 했더니
<xtejava> sudo apt-get install libncurses5 ?? 이거 인가 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 아하
<readytoact> 감사합니다
<readytoact1> 끄에에에헥
<hanbin973> 냠냠
<antix666> readytoactl : 무슨 문제라도? 커널 컴파일 잘못된건가요?
<hanbin973> 아 이제 삽질할것도 없고 지루하다
<jincreator> 헐, 널린 게 삽질인데 할 게 없다니...
<ppl> 저한테 삽풀거 많아요.. (..)
<cartes9> 리눅스 싫어요...
<cartes9> 슝===3=3=3
<cartes9> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ppl> 전 좋다말다해요..
<ppl>      혹시 bitcorea irc 주소 아시나요?
<jincreator> 인터넷 찾아보니... http://bitcorea.org/showthread.php?t=2351&s=e445e9b22df04b103382c3feec12a209
<ppl> 아.. 감사합니다 ㅠ 검색해서 hanirc 들어가봤는데 채널 텅비어있더라구용..ㅎ;  다른데인가보네요 ㅠ
<jincreator> 에휴, CD 1장 날렸네...
<ppl> '-'
<jincreator> 데비안 CD 구워서 시도했는데 자꾸 실패하길래 혹시 하면서 검사했더니 깨진 파일이 있다고 나오네요.
<ppl> 아하;..
<Guest82196> dsfasd
<haruair> 안녕하세요
<twinsenx> :-2
<imsu> haruair: 안녕하세요 ^^
<haruair> imsu: 반갑습니다.^^
<drake_kr> 전 반갑핍니다
<drake_kr> (한시간에)
<imsu> drake_kr: 미친거지요;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 헐
<imsu> 한시간에 어떻게 반갑을 피어요?
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 평균 6분에 한까치
<imsu> 켁~~~
<imsu> 작업하시면 그렇게 되요?
<imsu> 쿨럭;;
<drake_kr> 왜..
<drake_kr> 술마실땐 안 피잖아..
<imsu> 그냥 신기해서요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 그니깐요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그래도 저 술마실때 피는 것보다 더 많이 태우시는데요 ~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 흠흠;; 담배 얘기 나오니 나도 한대 꼬실르고 와야 겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 쿄쿄쿄
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> ㅈㅅ
<twinsenx> 사촌여동생이 제 생일선물로 '동물원' 트리뷰트 씨디 사주겠다는군요.. 거절했어요
<drake_kr> 씨디플레이어가 없으시구나..
<twinsenx> 선물할꺼면 아이유 리얼 앨범으루 달라그랬..
<hacking_u> Apple iU
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> hacking_u: 홈페이지는 잘 되어가는가요
<twinsenx> 애플? 미투데이가 아이유를 트위터에서 데려가긴했지만.. 애플도 아이유한테? 애플은 유명연예인 마케팅은 안하던데요?
<imsu> 굿굿
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 애플이 i시리즈잖아요
<drake_kr> 애플 i폰 i패드 i북 i5 i7 iU
<twinsenx> 아항 글쿤요; http://twitpic.com/3p16bm
<drake_kr> 아 포맷 오래 걸리네요
<drake_kr> 500기가..
<twinsenx> 저는 잠시 담배피면서 아이유한테 우분투 노트북 세팅을 어케 맞춰줄것인가 잠시 고민을.. 오다시티 턱스기타 조코셔 아도어..에다 10.04나 10.10쯤으루다 움움..
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 무쟈게 안되어가요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그럼 밥을 먹고 다시 도전하세요
<hacking_u> Apple+KT = iUcloud
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 근데요, 역시 페이지 만드는 게 가장 험난(?) 한 듯 하네요. 그냥 위지윅으로 슥슥 그려서 html 코드 때려 붙일까요
<drake_kr> 일단
<drake_kr> 그림을 그리세요
<hacking_u> 메인페이지야 그냥 위젯 척척 붙이면 될듯하고요; 로고랑 그런건 다 되었고요..
<drake_kr> 밥 로스님처럼.
<hacking_u> 밥 로스는 누구죠;
<drake_kr> ...
<jincreator> 참 쉽죠~
<hacking_u> 올레! 외치는 그분?
<hacking_u> =_=
<hacking_u> 저분 예전에 케이블tv에서 자주 나왔는데 요즘엔 올레광고에밖엔...
<drake_kr> 사망했으니까요
<twinsenx> 밥로스처럼 그려볼라구 삼보 트라이젬 디지타이저 6*8인치 샀더니.. 우분투에 안 붙어요 =_= 쩝.. 할수없이 winxp 데탑에다 붙였어요.. 우분투에 잘 붙는다는 저가형 그래파이어를 장만해야할듯..
<hacking_u> 그건 그렇....(어?)
<drake_kr> 음?
<imsu> 킁킁
<drake_kr> 어디든 잘 붙는 신팈 21ux 추천이요
<twinsenx> 신팈?
<twinsenx> ㅠ.ㅠ 너무 비싸보여요.. 전문가용이네요 http://www.wacomkoreablog.com/49
<twinsenx> 강풀급은 되야 쓸듯..
<drake_kr> 음.. 그림을 업으로 하는 사람이라면 그만큼 뽑아먹습니다..
<klroid> linux에서 Nvidia Optimus기술이 채용된 Mobile 그래픽은 사용이 불가능으로 보입니다만... 관련해서 아시는분 계신가요
<twinsenx> 1년전인가? 강풀님 인터뷰 기사 작업실 사진에서 저 모델 비슷한거 쓰는거 봤어요.. 저는 취미 낙서용이니깐 뱀부펀도 과분
<drake_kr> klroid: 아직 지원이 안된다고 하네요
<drake_kr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1586292
<haruair> 요번에 서버호스팅을 구입하게 되었는데 ubuntu server를 설치해달라고 했더니 난색을 표하더군요.
<drake_kr> 음.. 취미용이라면 걍 종이+스캔..
<drake_kr> 서버호스팅에요?
<klroid> 음 그렇군요 옵티머스 기능빼고 수동으로 사용할 수 있으면 좋을텐데... 근데 왜 Nvidia 홈페이지에서는 떡하니 드라이버를 제공하는 지 모르겠군요, drake_kr
<haruair> 결국 centOS 설치했습니다;; 설득 당했어요..
<klroid> 오픈소스로는 조금씩 나오고 있는듯하네요 drake_kr
<drake_kr> haruair: 원래 호스팅 업체가 가지고 있는 기술이 있고, 거기에 특화된 서비스를 제공할테니 우분투를 사용하시는것은 마음대로겠지만, 최상의 서비스를 제공해줄수는 없다는 식으로 이야기하겠네요..
<haruair> 네 그 말에 설득 당했어요..
<haruair> 근데... 특화된 서비스를 제공 -> 추가비용 발생 이더군요;;
<haruair> 일단은... 노트북으로 만족해야겠어요 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 뭐, 그런겁니다.. ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> centOS 피해자가 우리 포럼에 있는데..
<haruair> drake_kr 피..피해자요? 무슨 일이 있었나요?
<drake_kr> 한분이 협업을 하는데 centos를 요구해서 설치하다가 스팀돌아서 cent는 쳐다도 안본댑니다..
<imsu> 아 배고파
<drake_kr> imsu :: 라면이나 끓일까..
<imsu> 으음?
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 전 계란 삶았어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 난 계란 풀어야지..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 쩝...
<drake_kr> 음? 아니다.. 감자 갈아서 메시드포테이토나 해먹을까..
<imsu> 한끼에 계란 두개 먹으면 버티려나~
<imsu> 아 빈곤해 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 부자 형 가난한 동생
<drake_kr> 감자좀 줄까.. -ㅅ-;;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭐임마 내가 놀부라고
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 놀부? 닮았나? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 제비다리 뿌라진거 붙여주믄 레시피 주나
<twinsenx> 물폭탄 피해를 미디어로 지켜보며 느낀바있어.. 드뎌 구명조끼 구입합니다.. 혹 구입하신 분 있다면 사이트 url 부탁드립니다.
<imsu> 흥부가 어떻게 생긴지 기억도 안나는데 ;;; 놀부따위 ㅋㅋ 생각도 안나요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 이.. 이색히?
<imsu> 제비는 분명히 손해배상 청구할거임 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭘 줘도 세금으로 다 뜯어가겠지..
<imsu> 근데 흥부가 배가 그렇게 고팠다는데 왜 박씨를 안먹었을까요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 호박씨 까듯 난 먹었을 텐데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 난 계란이나 까야겠다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 바나나 5개 먹으니 배불러
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아~ 완전 잘 삶았다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 홍수나서 이제 붕어 안잡히나요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 역시 계란하나로 한끼를 때운건 거짓이야;; 벌써 2개째가 들어감 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 잘먹었다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 음
<drake_kr> 비오는데 낚시하러가것냐
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 진정한 낚시꾼이 아니시군;; 쩝;; 아쉽다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 완전 맛있었는데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 어쩜 좋아 벌써 3개나 먹음 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 아;; 그냥 라면 먹을걸 그랬나 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그냥
<drake_kr> 라면 한개 끓여서 더 먹어 -_
<imsu> 그래야 겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안되겠네 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 후으
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 왜 지금 시간에 후으 하고 있어요!
<yemharc> drake_kr, 읭
<yemharc> 그야.............................회사니까?
<drake_kr> 흐음
<drake_kr> 혼자는 아니죠?
<yemharc> 네........ 뭐........
<drake_kr> 치킨 사달라 해요
<yemharc> 아니.....그럴만한 사람은 없어요 (......)
<drake_kr> 최소한 치킨정도는 먹여놓고 일을 시켜야지..
<drake_kr> 헐
<yemharc> 그 왜.......
<yemharc> 일거리가 또 늘어나서........
<yemharc> php보이가 만들고 있는거 app으로도 만들자는 얘기가 나와서 (............)
<drake_kr> 밀님 쓰러지면 어떻게 해요........
<yemharc> 졸리면 그냥 말하고 근무시간에도 자버립니다 (......)
<drake_kr> 아맞다
<drake_kr> grr이 전해달라네요
<yemharc> 네?
<drake_kr> ... 이해한다고..
<yemharc> 읭?
<drake_kr> 이해한다는 샛퀴가
<drake_kr> 8시 반에 퉤근하면서 -_-
<yemharc> ........이해하는군요
<yemharc> 헛헛
<drake_kr> 다음에 만나실땐 때려도 무방할듯 합니다
<hacking_u> 이해
<hacking_u> 이해의 정의가 뭘까요
<hacking_u> ...
<drake_kr> 이해타산
<drake_kr> 오해에서 삼해를 빼면 이해
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아이폰5가 USD 104라니 이 대륙 샛퀴들아..
<drake_kr> http://www.systemplug.com/970
<drake_kr> 아 thoth에 제 블로그 있는쪽 하드가 꽉찬듯..
<drake_kr> 며칠째 업로드가 안되네요.. -_
<drake_kr> ... 미국 상황 좋네요
<drake_kr> 정말
<drake_kr> http://www.systemplug.com/763
<readytoact> ...
<readytoact> 커널 3.0 올렸다가 패닉 ;; ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> 복구해야는데.. 복구요ㅛㅇ 미디어도 읍고
<drake_kr> http://www.systemplug.com/975
<drake_kr> 하하하하하ㅏ하하 하드 1테라 남았어 제기랄 하하하하핳하하하하하
<yemharc> drake_kr, .............................
<drake_kr> 리빙포인트 : drake_kr의 집에 간다면 외장하드를 들고가는것이 좋다.
<imsu> 뭔얘기를 재밌게 나누시남유? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 몰러? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 페이지 위로 올리기 귀찮아유 ㅋ
<hacking_u> 안녕히주무세요 _ _
<imsu> 킁킁;; 나도 이제 코딩을 해볼까나;; ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ..........
<yemharc> php보이 짤라버리고 내가 할까 (......)
<yemharc> ........어차피 지금도 내가 하는데 orz
<imsu> 부려먹어야죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근 3주간 진행한걸 오늘 점검삼아 들여다 봤더니
<yemharc> 지금 1시간 깔짝이니 거의 근접 (..........)
<yemharc> orz
<yemharc> 너 1주 정도는 밤샘도 했잖아 OTL
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 내가 거기 취직할까요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu, 같이죽긔?
<imsu> 하루만에 짤리게 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 부잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 나도 들어갈까
<drake_kr> 쿠데타 하자 쿠데타
<imsu> yemharc: 아씨 간단하게 만들려고 했는데도 경우의 수가 허벌나게 많네요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu, 저 아까 말하신것때문에 쌍으로 죽어가요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr, 오시면 한명 빼고 양학이에요
<imsu> 기다려봐요 기본 알고리즘은 내가 대충이라도 만들테니 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아까건 초안인데;;
<imsu> 쯔업 ;; 일단 돌아가게만 해주삼 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 지금 대전모드 알고리즘 하고 아이디어 짜는데도 죽겠음 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아, 근데 일단 밤샘좀 마무리 하고요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> orz
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 아놔 통계학도 해야하나 짱나 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 이정도면 밤샘은 안해도 될듯......
<imsu> 이런걸 심사위원이 알아주나 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 5시엔 자려나 (먼산)
<imsu> 너무 늦게 시작해서 그런가 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 일단 생각대로만 나오면 발표때 할 말은 다 나옴 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 구조는 다 잡았어요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 흠흠
<drake_kr> 하드 만드는데 시간이 겁내 오래 걸리네요
<drake_kr> 지금 1테라밖에 안 남은건.. 리눅스쪽 가상머신에 500G짜리 가상디스크를 붙이고 있는 중이라서 그런겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 우씨;; emacs 갑자기 한글 안돼 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 샤워하고 하카타돈코츠 하나 먹고 일해야지
<imsu> 헉 밀씨 어디 도망갔어요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이런;;
<drake_kr> 도망이다
<drake_kr> 전화때려 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그래야 겠군요
<imsu> 신상정보는 모두 저에게 있음 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 담배 태우러 갔나봐요 안받네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아
<imsu> 방금 아이디어 하나 떠올라서 얘기좀 해보려 했더니 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 하드세팅 오래 걸린다 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 아 졸려;;
<imsu> 오늘 머리를 너무 많이 쓴듯 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 흠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안되는 게임가지고 머리를 쥐어짜니 쥐가 나네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 고양이 키워야 하나 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 애완고양이에게 잡혀먹는 imsu?
<imsu> 잉? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 애완고양이라니욧!!! ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 졸려 2시간 잤더니 역시 무리군 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 먼저 들어가 보겠습니당 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/app_linux
#ubuntu-ko 2011-08-03
<cartes9> yemharc님 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<kkb110> 피진 네이트온이 안되네요. 되시는분 있나요?
<jincreator> 그게 네이트 개인정보 유출 사태 이후 서버측에서 변경이 있어 안되는 것으로 추정되고 있는 것으로 알고 있습니다.
<jincreator> 사실 소 잃고 외양간 고치는 격인데...
<Work^Seony> 혹시 저 찾으셨던 분?
<Work^Seony> 급한 용무는 카톡을 이용해주세요...
<Work^Seony> jincreator, 제가 보니까 정식 네이트온 메신저만 접속이 가능하고 그외 통합 메신저류의 프로그램에서는 접속이 안되고 있네요. 맥용 네이트온은 잘 되는데 맥용 통합메신저는 또 접속이 안되거든요...
<jincreator> 저도 네이트온은 안쓰는지라...아무튼 당연히 "정식" 네이트온은 접속이 되도록 했겠지요.
<kkb110> jincreator, 아하 그렇군요
<kkb110> 리눅스 네이트온은 접속 될랑가
<jincreator> 그건 정식이니 되지 않겠어요?
<kkb110> 그렇게 짐작하고 싶긴 한데
<kkb110> 프로토콜도 바꾸고 보안이 지금 회사 1순위일텐데
<kkb110> 그런거까지 신경 쓰고 있을까요 잘 모르겠네요
<jincreator> 어느 정도 이상 바꾸면 모든 운영체제의 정식 네이트온 사용자들이 불편해질텐데요.
<kkb110> 네이트온 오픈소스 추친한 사람들 열라 까이는거 아닌지 모르겠어요 혹시.. 오픈소스한거 때문에 리버싱 되서 뚤린거 아니냐고
<jincreator> 애초에 클라이언트상의 허점으로 뚫렸다는 말은 제가 알기로 아직 나온적이 없어요.
<kkb110> 아시고 계신 것 있나요? 기사만으로는 아무런 정황이 안보여서
<jincreator> 그리고 허점이 있어 리버싱으로 뚫렸다면 그건 오픈소스든 아니든 무조건 문제가 있는 거지요.
<jincreator> 솔직히 우리같은 "일반인"들은 알 수 있는 게 없지요.
<kkb110> 전 그래서 그쪽도 가능성이 있지 않을까 싶어요
<jincreator> 당장 농협 사태만 봐도 그렇잖아요. :(
<kkb110> 그거땜시 프로토콜 바꿔서 기존 피진네이트온 플러그인도 안되나.. 그랬어요
<jincreator> 그리고 오픈소스의 장점은 허점이 악용되는 것보다 빠르게 패치되는 쪽에 있는 것으로 알고 있습니다.
<kkb110> 꼭 그게 원인은 아니더라도.. 뭔가 그쪽도 어느정도 확률로 의심이 가니까 프로토콜도 바꾼거겠죠
<kkb110> 양날의 검이죠 뭐
<jincreator> 아무튼 일단 리눅스용 정식 네이트온을 시도해보심이...
<kkb110> 할라고 했었는데.. 아치 aur엔 32bit용이라... 받아서 패키징 하는것도 귀찮고.. 그래서 그냥 이러고 있네요 ㅡ,.ㅡ;;
<kkb110> 헤즈님이나 다른분이 그냥 빨랑 업데이트 해주셨으면 좋겠다는 놀부심보 -_-;;
<jincreator> 아치 사용하시는군요.
<jincreator> 프로토콜을 바꾼 게 아니라 네이트온이 "정식"버전인지 아닌지 판별해서 차단하는 것이라면 해결되기 힘들 수도 있을 것 같습니다.
<kkb110> 그런경우면 오히려 더 쉽지 않나요? 어짜피 리눅스네이트온은 오픈소스인데
<kkb110> 그거 접속코드 같다 배껴쓰면 되잖아요
<kkb110> 리눅스 네이트온 마지막 업뎃이
<kkb110> (정식버젼)2011년 5월 21일  인것으로보아
<kkb110> 깔아도 안될 가능성이 농후해보이네요
<jincreator> 근데 굳이 리눅스가 아니어도 네이트온 업데이트가 귀찮아서 구버전 사용하는 사람들이 있을 것 같은데...전국의 모든 네이트온 사용자(윈도, 맥, 안드로이드, iOS, 리눅스...)를 가장 최신버전이 아니라고 차단했을 것 같지는 않습니다.
<kkb110> 아 그런가요? 혹시 이번에 강제업데이트 그런거 없었나요?
<jincreator> 제가 네이트온을 안써서 모르겠네요(...)
<kkb110> 음 컴파일해서 실행이나 한번 시켜봐야겠네요
<kkb110> trunk build error ㅡ,.ㅡ; 쩝 포기
<jincreator> (...)
<kkb110> 아치체널에 작은상자님은 잘되신다던데
<kkb110> (피진 네이트온이)
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> 흠..
<drake_kr> 비번 바꾸라는거 안 바꿔서 그런걸려나
<drake_kr> 맞는거 같네요
<drake_kr> 이런거 터질때마다 비번 바꾸라는거 짜증나 죽겠더염
<drake_kr> 다른 비번으로 한번 바꾸고 다시 원래대로 복구
<jincreator> 끙...밥먹을 데가 없네...
<imsu> kkb110: 피진네이트온이 안되요 저도 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 사무실에서 밥먹으면 냄새날까요?
<imsu> kkb110: 그래서 그냥 네이트온에서 웹으로 만들어 놓은거 쓰고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<kkb110> imsu, 웹으로 만들어 놓은거는 뭔가요?
<imsu> kkb110: 네이트온 홈페이지 가시면 웹으로 대화할 수 있어요
<kkb110> imsu, 아하;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<kkb110> 작은상자님은 음 머지
<drake_kr> jincreator: 지하에 식당들 있잖아요
<jincreator> ...도시락이에요.
<drake_kr> 그리고 거기서 밥 많이들 먹었으니 jincreator 님이 좀 드신다고 해도 별 티도 안 나요
<drake_kr> 정 걱정되시면 차끓이는데 가서 드셔도 되고요
<jincreator> 그리고 전방 5m 안에 OSS 직원들이...
<jincreator> 헉, 설마 직원분들 중 여기 들어온 사람 없겠죠?
<drake_kr> OSS 직원들이 뺏어먹을까봐요?
<jincreator> ^^;
<jincreator> 원래 음식물 반입 금지일걸요?
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 그정도도 이해 못 해줄까봐요
<drake_kr> 어쨌거나 제가 간 날은 언제나 사무실서 뭘 먹었음요
<jincreator> (...)
<jincreator> 어쩐지 정리하다보니 중국집 젓가락이 나오더니만...
<drake_kr> 크게 신경은 안 쓰셔도 될거에요
<drake_kr> 먹다가 흘리면 잘 닦는거 정도만 신경쓰시면 될듯..
<jincreator> 음...그렇겠죠?
<jincreator> 그럼 점심 좀 먹겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 아
<imsu> drake_kr: ??
<drake_kr> 아샹비또와
<jincreator> 헉, 어마어마한 말줄임이었군요.
<drake_kr> 식사는 다 하셨어요?
<jincreator> 네, 잘 먹었습니다. ^^
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 아스팔트사나이 시드가 없네 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 차자따
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 임수 중딩때 나온거지? 아스팔트사나이
<jincreator> 세상에, 이렇게 오래 된 영화가 아직도 시드가 있다니...
<drake_kr> jincreator: 로미오와 줄리엣 68年作은 어쩔..
<jincreator> (...)
<jincreator> VHS도 있기 전 아닌가요?
<drake_kr> 네 vhs도 없었죠
<drake_kr> 여기서 재밌능거
<drake_kr> 68년도 영화제작에 사용된 필름의 해상도가 어느정도 될까요?
<jincreator> 필름이면 무한대 아닌가요?
<drake_kr> 아날로그이긴 하지만.. 해상도는 존재해용
<jincreator> 오, 몰랐네요.
<drake_kr> 주사율이니까요
<jincreator> 그냥 스크린에 비추면 비춰지는 대로 나오는 줄 알았는데...
<jincreator> 음...320x240?
<drake_kr> ... 요즘은 그런게 없지만
<drake_kr> 예전에 테레비 뉴스같은데서 어디 CRT 촬영하는거 보면
<drake_kr> 줄이 쫙 가서 올라가고 화면이 번쩍번쩍하고 그런거 기억나요?
<jincreator> 아, 일부만 나오죠. 줄 생기거나.
<drake_kr> 모니터도 CRT는 그랬죠
<drake_kr> 가로세로 해상도가 있어서
<drake_kr> TV가 544x448인가 할거고요
<drake_kr> 당시 영화 필름 제작엔 16:9 비율이 많이 쓰였고 요즘은 2.35:1도 많이 쓰죠..
<drake_kr> 영화 제작용은 16:9 비율에 세로 해상도가 2048입니다..
<drake_kr> 1968년 찍을 당시만 해도요
<jincreator> 생각만큼 많이 낮지는 않군요.
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 320x240이면
<drake_kr> 대부가 모자이크로 나와야 돼요
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> 그리고 2001년도부터인가? 여기서 영화필름은 한단계 업그레이드 됩니다..
<drake_kr> 초반엔 아날로그로 가다가 요즘은 디지털로 변화되는 시기인듯 싶은데..
<drake_kr> 14400p라는 괴물 해상도지요..
<jincreator> 그게 2001년도에 나온 건가요?
<drake_kr> 읭
<jincreator> ...틩겼군요
<drake_kr> 암튼 제가 본게 2002년도인가 2003년도인가..
<drake_kr> 그 전에 나왔을 가능성도 높구요..
<drake_kr> 요즘 영화들은 14400p......
<drake_kr> (설마 그 이상일리는 없겠지)
<drake_kr> 고예산 영화의 경우고, 저예산은 또 상황이 다르기도 하고요
<drake_kr> 당시에도 8mm 홈비디오 같은걸로 찍은 B급 영화들이 많았고..
<drake_kr> 뭐 암튼 이런 역사가 있었지요 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 2000년대 초에 14400p라...감도 안오는군요.
<drake_kr> 뭐, 68년도에 2048p가 더 감이 안 오는데요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 p는 아니고 i
<drake_kr> 68년도것은 2048i
<jincreator> 어쩐지...옛날 영화인데도 화질이 나쁘지 않더니만 다 이유가 있었군요.
<drake_kr> 또 한 10년 지나서 일반모니터가 600dpi급을 지원한다 치면..
<drake_kr> 그땐 또 지금 찍은 영화들이 14400p 7200p 이런식으로 토렌트같은데 굴러댕기겠죠
<imsu> 흠흠 오늘은 짱개님 안오셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 니가해라 짱개
<jincreator> 음..한번 해볼까나?
<grr> ni hao
<imsu> 잉? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 짱개다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> grr: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<grr> 네, 안녕하세요. ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grrr> ...?
<grrr> ni hao
<grr> ni hao, grrr
<Guest72209> who r u?
<Guest72209> oops
<jincreator> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grrrrrrrrrr> 낚았군요
<grrrrrrrrrr> ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 호랑이도 제말하면 온다더니...
<jincreator> 아무튼 안녕하세요.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 바쁜가봄?
<imsu> 아 웃겨 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> irc에서 통 안 보이네
<grrrrrrrrrr> 바쁘다 해
<grrrrrrrrrr> T_T
<grrrrrrrrrr> 우리 중국사람 돈 버느라 바쁘다해
<jincreator> 그럼 직장에 종이 한장 내면 된다 해
<jincreator> 주변 사람에게 물어 "사표"에 대해 알아보라 해
<jincreator> ...그러고 보니 취직까지 몇 년 안남았군요.
<jincreator> 뭐, 백수까지 몇 년 안남은 것일 수도 있지만...
<grrrrrrrrrr> 밀씨에게 무한한 존경심을 느끼게되었음
<drake_kr> jincreator: 군대 갔다와서 졸업하면 27?
<jincreator> 음...제가 지금 20인데...
<imsu> lim {grr -> to yemharc} {die}
<imsu> 현재 yemharc 는 die로 수렴 조건 발생
<jincreator> 황금같은 칼퇴 기간이 어느 새 끝나셨나 보군요.
<imsu> 흠흠;; 역시 여긴 좀;; 불안해; 인터넷이 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<jincreator> 정말 호랑이도 제말하면 온다더니...
<jincreator> yemharc 님, 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 뭔가 제 이야기가 오갔나보네요
<jincreator> grr 님께서 yemharc 님의 전철을 밟고 계신 것 같아요.
<yemharc> 밟을때 됐죠. 늦었죠.
<drake_kr> 흠..
<yemharc> <-외근 다녀왔음.
<jincreator> (...)
<yemharc> 외근이 야근되고 야근이 철야된다
<drake_kr> 리눅스시스템에 500G 증설하였습니다
<jincreator> 전 40GB(...)
<grrrrrrrrrr> ni hao
<yemharc> 전 SSD 사야할듯......하드 상태가 영...........
<drake_kr>  /var 제외하고도 이미 60GB
<grrrrrrrrrr> 왜 야근을 하게되는지는 대충 알게되었어요..
<yemharc> grrrrrrrrrr, 그렇게 말해도 [아직] 기쁘지 않아요
<yemharc> 어서 철야를 안하면 이상하게 보이는 사람이 되도록 하세요
<drake_kr> 질풍기획?
<grrrrrrrrrr> 시..시러..
<drake_kr> 퇴근전에 수정 투척하고 출근하면서 확인하는 갑?
<yemharc> grrrrrrrrrr, 그리고 세콤과 함께 월급 받으세요
<grrrrrrrrrr> ...
<jincreator> (...)
<imsu> 오늘은 호랑이가 2마리군요 ㅎㅎ
<grrrrrrrrrr> 소프트웨어 품질의 up != 돈
<grrrrrrrrrr> 소프트웨어의 품질 up1 == 시간
<yemharc> grrrrrrrrrr, 그런거 없고 일선 개발자는 그저 return(-1)
<imsu> 이놈의 인터넷은 왜 이모양이람;
<grrrrrrrrrr> = =
<grrrrrrrrrr> 아 c는 어려운거에요 - -
<grrrrrrrrrr> 인터넷은 전화해서 떙깡부리면 빨라져요
<imsu> 이건 또 웬 해괴망칙한 얘기인가요 ;; ㅋㅋ
<grrrrrrrrrr> 인터넷은 자고로 밤 11시마다 겐세이 부리면 빨라져요
<jincreator> 음...그러고보니 ndsin 님께서 drake_kr 님께 강연 끝에 "민폐 고객 되기"도 좀 넣어달라고 부탁드렸었는데...
<drake_kr> 그런 좋은걸..
<grrrrrrrrrr> 드러 눕는법
<grrrrrrrrrr> 교통사고 나면 쪽팔리게 뒷목잡고 차문열고 나오지말고
<grrrrrrrrrr> 그대로 머리로 크락션을 누른채로 빠아아아아아아앙 하고 그냥 있는다 라거나
<drake_kr> 많이 해본 솜씬데?
<grrrrrrrrrr> 비밀
<cartes9> 히밋츠!
<cartes9> ni hao
<cartes9> ni mei yo chichi
<grrrrrrrrrr> 짱깨욕 잘해서 좋겠네요
<cartes9> ni mah da
<cartes9> 벤쿠버에 있었더니
<cartes9> 짱깨욕을 좀 배웠어요
<cartes9> ~_~;;
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요 하는데 병신새끼야 지랄하지마 라고 하는 꼴인데..
<grrrrrrrrrr> 패기는 멋진데? ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> when i say hello, at that time you told me 'get off. fuck them'. what can i do for you?
<Seony> 이번에 맥 라이언에 기본 포함된 나눔으로 기본폰트를 바꿔주니까 훨씬 낫군요
<drake_kr> 헐 맥라이언
<drake_kr> 사랑과영혼
<Seony> 사랑과 영혼은 데미무어인데 ㅋ
<jincreator> 나눔이 포함만 되어 있을 뿐 기본글꼴은 아닌가 보군요.
<Seony> jincreator: 네. 애플고딕이라는 전통적인 글꼴이 기본으로 지정되어있었죠.
<DarkCircle> 갸르릉옹 -ㅠ- ...
<DarkCircle> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 갸르르르르르르르르르르르르르르르르르릉 ...  =3
<jincreator> (...)
<DarkCircle> Seony / (/ _ _)/ 넙죽
<Seony> DarkCircle: 안녕하세요 :)
<DarkCircle> jincreator -ㅅ- 부뷔 (털풀풀)
<jincreator> DarkCircle: 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 근데 왠 털이죠?
<DarkCircle> (...)
<DarkCircle> 猫족.
<jincreator> (...)
<jincreator> 부뷔가 뭔가 했더니...
<DarkCircle> 저축은행 비리 혐의로 검찰에 기소된 김 장호 금융감독원 부원장보가 3일 낮 한강에 투신했으나 즉시 출동한 한강 구조대의 도움으로 구조돼 생명에는 지장이 없는 상태인 것으로 전해졌다.
<jincreator> ...그나마 양심이 있는 사람이었군요.
<jincreator> ...아닌가?
<lyuso> ... 이도저도 아닌...
<jincreator> lyuso 님, 안녕하세요.
<lyuso> jincreator, 안녕하세요. =)
<jincreator> 건강은 좀 어떠신지요?
<lyuso> 말 할 때 프레데터 목소리가 나오고 숨쉬면 에어건 바람부는 소리 나는 거 말곤 괜찮습니다.
<jincreator> (...)
<lyuso> 정말이에요. =) 덕분에 집에서 일하지만.
<jincreator> 다 낫는데 얼마나 걸리나요?
<lyuso> 모릅니다.
<jincreator> (...)
<lyuso> 돈 전무한 관계로 병원은 무슨 밥도 재대로 못먹는데
<jincreator> (...)
<lyuso> 하시는 일은 잘 되어가시나요?
<jincreator> 응? 무슨 일이요?
<lyuso> 최근에 바빠보이셨으니까요
<jincreator> (...)
<lyuso> 일이 있다 라고 판단한거고 -> 단기적으로 바쁜 사람 리스트로 골인
<jincreator> 뭐, 딱히 특별한 건 없었습니다. 왜 그렇게 비춰졌는지는 모르겠지만...
<klroid> 네트워크를 사용할 수 없습니다 라고 뜨는경우는 어떡해야 하는지 아시는분 계신가요
<klroid> 갑자기 인터넷이 잡히지 않습니다 노트북인데 아예 네트워크 드라이버가 없다는 듯이 말하는군요
<lyuso> 혹시 랜카드를 끄셨다거나........
<klroid> 어떻게 끄는거죠? fn+F2로 무선을 켜봐도 반응이 없습니다. ifup도 먹히지 않습니다
<lyuso> ....... 랜카드 죽은 건 아닐까요.
<DarkCircle> (선을 뽑았을지도)
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<lyuso> 무선이시라는데...
<klroid> 루프백만 움직입니다만 선은 확인 했습니다. 무선/유선 둘다 안되네요
<DarkCircle> 둘다 -0-;
<jincreator> sudo ifconfig wlan0 하면 어떻게 되나요?
<klroid> 맥주소 빼고는 다 0으로 뜹니다
<DarkCircle> 커널 업하셨나요?
<klroid> 아니요 커널업은 안했습니다
<jincreator> 맥주소가 뜬다면 잡히기는 하는 거네요.
<klroid> HWaddr
<klroid> 이거 맥주소 맞나요?
<DarkCircle> sp
<DarkCircle> 네
<jincreator> 아니, 그 이전에 무선이 안잡히면 wlan0가 뜨지를 않을 겁니다.
<klroid> 근데 주고 받지를 않습니다,jincreator 잡히는 거라곤 루프백 인터페이스 밖에 없네요
<DarkCircle> 어쩌면 init 스크립트에서 ip주소가 안들어갔을수도 있고
<DarkCircle> dhclient나 dhcpcd 가 동작이 안되는수도 있어요
<DarkCircle> lo만 뜬다면
<DarkCircle> 커널에서 못잡는 중일수도 ..
<klroid> 흠 고정ip를 사용중입니다만 그것과는 별개로 아예 드라이버를 없는듯 취급하니...
<DarkCircle> 커널을 다시 컴파일해보시라고 권장 (...)
<klroid> 패널에 있는 인터넷 아이콘을 눌러보니 네트워크를 사용할 수 없습니다
<lyuso> 정답
<lyuso> 재 컴파일!
<jincreator> ...재부팅해도 그런가요?
<klroid> 어제 설치한 따끈따끈한
<klroid> 네 그렇습니다.jincreator
<klroid> 컴파일 하는데 시간이 많이 걸리는 걸로 알고 있습니다만....
<DarkCircle> dmesg | grep eth
<DarkCircle> 해보세요
<DarkCircle> 이거랑 dmesg | grep wlan
<jincreator> 왠지 유불의 냄새가...
<DarkCircle> 킁킁 ..
<klroid> 위에꺼는 일단 acpi 에러입니다
<klroid> 밑에꺼는 아무것도 뜨지 않습니다.
<DarkCircle> 만약 제대로 잡혔다면 기종에 따라 다르겠지만 대충 이런 비슷한 메세지가 뜹니다.
<DarkCircle> e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) e0:69:95:3c:7e:f6
<DarkCircle> e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection
<DarkCircle> e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: MAC: 10, PHY: 11, PBA No: FFFFFF-0FF
<DarkCircle> 전 인텔 메인보드에 기가비트랜 칩셋을 쓰기 때문에 저렇게 자동으로 뜬다능.
<klroid> execution failed...
<DarkCircle> 커널 재컴파일 하는 방법밖에 없네요 이런식으로 안뜨면 ..
<DarkCircle> dmesg명령이랑 grep 명령이 일단 먹혀야 되는데 ..
<DarkCircle> 결과가 없으면 아무것도 안떠야 ..
<lyuso> 재설치가
<jincreator> ...뭔가 막장인 시스템이 됬군요. 게다가 이게 어제 설치된 것이면...
<lyuso> 가장 좋죠.
<DarkCircle> 답이겠지만 ...
<DarkCircle> 전 젠투 사용자라
<klroid> 음
<DarkCircle> 재설치 하라면 (...)
<DarkCircle> 죽습니다 Orz
<klroid> 커널을 deb파일로도 구할수 있나요?
<jincreator> 네, 당연하죠.
<DarkCircle> 하지만 우분투는 웬지 ㄱ- ...
<jincreator> 애초에 시스템에서 해주는 커널 업데이트가 deb 저장소에서 받아서 해주는 건데요.
<DarkCircle> apt-cache search로 커널 검색을 해보시는게 ...
<DarkCircle> 이전 버전으로 롤백이 된다면 롤백을 추천
<jincreator> GUI 사용자들의 친구, 시냅틱 패키지 관리자!
<klroid> 커널어느버전을 선호하시나요
<DarkCircle> 우분투 안쓴지 벌써 3년이 되어가는데 아직도 apt-cache를 기억하고 있다니 ㄱ- ;;
<lyuso> 시냅틱 조만간에 빠진다죠...
<jincreator> 우분투가 기본 제공하는 버전이요.
<lyuso> 네.
<DarkCircle> 대충 2.6.36에서 38 사이정도면 무난하다고 봅니다만
<DarkCircle> ...
<jincreator> 캐노니컬의 우분투 소프트웨어 센터가 시냅틱 패키지 관리자를 대체한다는 원대한 목표가 드디어 이루어지는 거죠.
<lyuso>  소프트웨어 센터 잘만들면 말을 안하는데, 너무 무거워서......
<klroid> 음 3.0으로 가긴 무리인가...
<lyuso> 영 아니다 생각하고 있습니다. 기능도 떨어지고.......
<DarkCircle> 3.0이 2.6.39-r1에 태그만 치환된걸로 알고 있습니다만
<DarkCircle> 2.6.39 버전대 자체가 문제가 워낙 많아서 ...
<jincreator> 차기 디자인을 보면 괜찮습니다. 다만 성능이 어떻게 될지는 모르겠네요. 어차피 우분투 자체가 리눅스 데스크톱 대중화를 위한 것이다 보니...
<DarkCircle> 혹시 지금 커널 3.0을 쓰면서 문제를 안고 계시다면 롤백을 추천 ..
<DarkCircle> 지금 어지간한 오픈소스들이 커널의 구조변경된 상황을 못따라가고 있어요
<klroid> 혹시 amd64도 순서가 똑같나요? header all,headeramd, 이미지 amd64
<klroid> 재컴파일해도 똑같은 결과네요 아 뭐가 문제지
<klroid> 바이오스를 디폴트 시키고 해봐야겠군요
<DarkCircle>  menuconfig 로 모듈확인은 해보셨냐며 -,.-b (후비적...)
<DarkCircle> 불이 제대로 들어와있으면 엄한부분 건드리시지 마시고 커널 확인부터 해보세요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 노트북에 설치하셨다고 했으니까 기종넘버 구글링하시고 같은 문제가 존재하는건 아닌지 확인을 ..
<klroid> 6개월동안 문제없다가 갑자기 그러는군요
<klroid> live에서 확인 해봐야겠습니다 ㅎ
<klroid> live에서는 동작을 잘 하는군요 혹시 파일 변화없이 재 설치 가능합니까?
<jincreator>  /home 을 따로 잡아놓으신 게 아니라면 불가능할 겁니다. 자신의 홈 폴더를 백업하고 재설치하세요.
<klroid> 음 네 그렇게 해보도록 하겠습니다
<klroid> 그런데 커널을 재컴파일해도 에러가 생기는 경우는 어떤현상이죠,,,,,,흠
<stillnotyet> 음....ㅎ;;;
<DarkCircle> 커널 설정 안바뀌고 재컴파일됐으면 설정에 문제가 있다는 뜻이죠 (먼산)
<ripple> 팔만오천원짜리 hp 데스크젯 3050 복합기가 우분투 10.04에 usb로컬연결해서  프린트 스캔 다되네요 ㅠㅠ 감동..
<ripple> 오토매틱 인스톨이 안되길래 망연자실하고 있었는데 매뉴얼 인스톨은 되옵니다 http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/manual/distros/ubuntu.html
<toto> ..
<hacking_u> ripple, hp는 오픈소스 프린팅 드라이버로 그냥 바로 되죠... 삼성 잉크젯은 안되는데 -_-
<shriekout> 삼성 바보 =3
<hacking_u> 웬만한 프린터들, hp/캐논/제록스/엡손 기타등등 죄다 리눅스 cups 지원하는데말이죠 =_=
<hacking_u> 가끔 맥 덕분에 덤으로 리눅스 지원인 경우도 있지만요
<hacking_u> ...
<hacking_u> shriekout, 안녕하세요
<shriekout> hacking_u, 안녕하세요 :)
<hacking_u> 요즘 하늘에 shriekout 님이 자주 보여요~
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 누가 보면 짝사랑하는줄 알아요 ㅋㅋ =33
<ripple> 삼보 트라이젬 디지타이저 PM0608(8만원) 우분투 10.04에 안붙습니다; 그래서 acecat flair(사만육천원) 질렀습니다. '척' 붙어야할텐데..
<hacking_u> shriekout, 으아니 이거슨 무슨...
<hacking_u> ripple, 최선입니까?
<shriekout> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ripple> :) 지금형편으론 최선입니다.. 추천하신 와콤 신티크 지르고야 싶지만 130만원은 ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> 신틱 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그건 그냥.... 저에게는 먼산
<hacking_u> 솔직히 그 가격이면 그냥
<hacking_u> Thinkpad X201t를 사겠어요
<hacking_u> 중고로
<ripple> 맞아요. 저도 그 가격이면 태블릿 터치스크릿 랩탑을 사지 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<ripple> 위에 삼보 디지타이저 모델은 중국 hanvon painting master 0806의 OEM모델입니다. 영어권 용자가 실험적으루다 드라이버 소스를 올려놨지만 make니 compile이니 염두가 안나서리 ㅎ
<ripple> $25에 인디번들 3을 구입해봤는데.. 실패 ㅠㅠ crayon phsics deluxe는 우예 설치하는지 몰겠고.. and yet it moves는 deb 있어서 설치는 대따 쉬운데.. 쉬운데.. 마우스 커서가 안 움직일정도로 제 하드웨어가 딸려용.. atom N270 2기가에 gma 950인디
<hacking_u> 어이쿠;
<ripple> 그래픽이 딸리나봐욤.. 새 데탑을 구입하든지.. 훔치든지.. 쩝
<hacking_u> 총알 좀 모으신 다음 ASUS EP-121 사세요
<hacking_u> ...
<ripple> 아수스 ep-121 싸군요 3만원?
<ripple> 아.. 액정보호필름..가격이;
<klroid> darkcircle님 다시 리눅스 재설치후 같은 현상이 일어나서(인터넷 불능)  알고보니 처음 설치후 업데이트 하는 그 부분에서 무언가가 몹쓸짓을 한거 같군요
<shriekout> klroid, 데비안 사용하세요?
<shriekout> 제가 지금 업데이트 후 eth0 모듈이 제대로 올라가지 않아서... ifdown ifup 을 수동으로 해주고 있다능... =ㅅ=
<klroid> 네 우분투 사용중 입니다
<klroid> 저는 그냥 네트워크를 사용할수없습니다 라고만 뜨는군요 10.04에서 문제되고 10.10부터는 이상없는듯 합니다 노트북이라서 뭔가 안된는게 하두 많아서 =ㅅ=
<haruair> 안녕하세요
<hacking_u> 안녕하세요
<haruair> web service 환경을 구축하는 것 어렵네요...
<haruair> 다들 문서 보면 간단한 것처럼 말하는데..ㅠㅠ
<kcm1700> 안녕하세요
<ndsin> haruair http://www.rain9.com/wp/?p=501
<klroid> 아 우분투 스튜디오는 이상하게 설치가 까다롭군요 베이스 시스템 설치에서 경고가 계속 뜨는군요 ㅠㅠ
<klroid> debootstrap이란게 문제가 생겼다는데....
<haruair> ndsin , 감사합니다. virtualhost에서 2차도메인 문제로 골머리 썩었는데 이 형태로 작성해봐야겠네요
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> Options Indexes
<ndsin> 이거는 빼주세요
<haruair> indexes 가 어떤 옵션인가요?
<ndsin> 디렉토리가 리스팅되는 옵션이니까
<ndsin> 빼주시는게 좋습니다
<haruair> 아... 없으면 바로 not found 되는 건가요?
<ndsin> 필요하시다면 뭐 쓰셔도 되구요
<ndsin> Options 항목에
<haruair> 감사합니다 ㅠㅠ 이렇게 정리 잘 되어 있는 포스트 처음 봅니다..ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> Indexes 넣어두면 www.rain9.com/111/ 디렉토리 접근하면 디렉토리의 파일 목록이 쫙 나옵니다
<ndsin> Indexes 빼면 디렉토리 목록 안나오고 권한 없음 뜹니다
<ndsin> 구축해보고
<ndsin> 테스트해보세요
<ndsin> 제가 실제 사이트 구축시 저대로 작성하기 때문에
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<haruair> 오늘 ip/~id 만드는 것 완전 단순한 것 같은데 안되서 무진장 애먹었거든요... ~id를 다들 id.domain.com 으로 rewrite 해주는 강좌만 있고
<hacking_u> 안녕히...
<haruair> ~ 자체가 구글에서 검색이 안되서 ㅠㅠ mod_userdir 인거 8시간 만에 알았습니다 ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> 아 ~로 하실려는군요
<haruair> id.domain.com 으로 하긴 하려고 하는데
<haruair> 일단 ~도 알고 있어야 할 것 같아서요 찾다가 결국.. 시간을 다 버렸어요 ㅋㅋ;
<haruair> cband가 <virtualhost>~</virtualhost> 단위로만 적용되어서
<ndsin> ㅎㅎㅎ
<haruair> id.domain.com 적용하는게 대부분 rewrite module 활용하는거로만 되어 있어서 어떻게 분할해야하는지 몰라 한참 해맸는데.. 낼 가서 당장에 해봐야겠습니다 ㅠㅠ
<haruair> 참 세상 공부할 것 많은거 같아요. 서버 앞에 이렇게 작아지다니..ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> haruair 한가지 말씀 못드렸는데
<ndsin> 제가 링크해드린 대로 설정하시면
<ndsin> http://서버ip로 접근하는 경우에는
<ndsin> /var/www/ 가 기본 root가 됩니다
<ndsin> 전 그럼 이만 좋은밤 되세요
<klroid> 64bit운영체제를 사용하는 목적은 더 큰 메모리 엑세스 말고 다른점이 있나요?
<kkb110> 네
<kkb110> 왠지 쿨해보이잖아요 시대를 앞서나가는 느낌?
<haruair> 멋..멋있다.
<kkb110> 32비트를 메인 머신으로 쓰면 왠지 알수없는 패배감이 들것같아요
<klroid> ㅎㅎ 안쓰는 쿼드코어 램 2GB에다가 64bit 설치했어요 ㅎㅎ
<klroid> 우분투 스튜디오 요놈은 노트북에도 안깔리고 데스크탑에도 안깔리고.... 설치는 되는데 부팅하면 무지개빛 기름들이 둥둥
<haruair> 즐거운 밤 되세요!
<drake_kr> 하아아
<drake_kr> ... 이시간에 로그인이라니..
<kizace> 안녕하세요 ㅠㅠ
<kizace> 요즘 자주 못들어와서 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ... 설마 회사..
<kizace> 아니요 자려구 누웠는데 드레이크님이 보구 싶어서 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 주무세여
<kizace> ㅠㅠ 넹
<kizace> 그럼 이따 오전에 뵐께요수고하세요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-08-04
<cheayuncho> 안녕하세요
<cheayuncho> DB서버가 이상해서 삭제햇다가 다시깔려니까
<cheayuncho> 문제가생겨서 미치겟네요.... 혹시 SSH나 VNC로 도와주실분있으신지요 ㅠㅠ
<cheayuncho> dkpg에서 파싱할려다가 gcc4.5 에서 에러를 뿜네요
<cheayuncho> dpkg.
<cheayuncho> http://file.ohohme.com/cheayuncho@server%EC%9D%98%20%EC%8A%A4%ED%81%AC%EB%A6%B0%EC%83%B7.png
<cheayuncho> 문제의사진입니다 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> cheayuncho, 구문오류라고 나오는건 보통 설치 스크립트에 있는 오타 문제입니다
<yemharc> imsu, 어서와요
<cheayuncho> 단지 설치명령을 내렷을뿐인데 ㅠㅠ 어찌해야되는지아시는가요?
<cheayuncho> 당황스럽네요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> yemharc: ㅎㅇ
<yemharc> cheayuncho, /var/lib/dpkg/available 파일 여시고
<yemharc> Depends 라는걸 검색하신 다음에
<cheayuncho> 네,
<hanbin973> 안녕하세요
<cheayuncho> 한빈님안녕하세요
<hanbin973> U+ 에서4G 폰은 언제 나올까요 ㅜㅜ?
<cheayuncho> ˆ해당파일이 gedit로 안열리네요
<cheayuncho> 파일이 깨진건가;;
<yemharc> cheayuncho, sudo 명령어 주셔야 합니다
<cheayuncho> 안그래도 오늘 DB서버 테이블하나 깨졋던데;;;
<cheayuncho> sudo gedit 경로
<cheayuncho> 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 네
<cheayuncho> gedit에서 문자인코딩을 알수없다고 나오네요;;
<yemharc> 읭........
<cheayuncho> 파일시스템이 깨졋나봐요... 하드가 상태가 안좋은것같긴한데;;
<yemharc> vi로 열어보세요
<cheayuncho> 하드없는데 ㅁㄴㅇㄴㅁㅇ
<cheayuncho> 워메... vi로는 열리네유
<cheayuncho> 해당줄까지찾앗는데
<cheayuncho> 요놈을 지워야될지모르긋네요
<cheayuncho> http://file.ohohme.com/cheayuncho@server%EC%9D%98%20%EC%8A%A4%ED%81%AC%EB%A6%B0%EC%83%B72.png
<cheayuncho> 문제의 화면
<hanbin973> 뭐 설치하다 잘못하셧나보네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 저도 예전에 많이 저래봐서 ㅋ;;
<cheayuncho> 그런가봐요
<cheayuncho> 이런일은처음이네요
<cheayuncho> 그냥 autoremove로 삭제하고
<cheayuncho> 설치햇는데말입니다 ㅠㅠ
<hanbin973> 저거 지우고
<hanbin973> sudo apt-get update 한번해주면
<hanbin973> 괜찮아지던데요
<cheayuncho> 그러면 저거지워도 문제없으시다는거죠?
<cheayuncho> 그럼 빨리지워야지!
<hanbin973> 어 오랜만에 나루토 보는데 이타치가 살아낫네 뭥미
<hanbin973> 심심한데 500화 정주행 달려야지
<kcm1700> 네타를;;;
<hanbin973> 역시 만화는 몰아서 봐야 제맛인데.. 그게 잘안되 ㅜㅜ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<hanbin973> 안녕하세요 _ _
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 후우..........
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<cheayuncho> 진크레이터니안녕하세요
<cheayuncho> 님입니다 죄송해요,,
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<cheayuncho> 하으 서버 하드바꿔야겟네 -_-;;;
<cheayuncho> 깨진파일이 몇개보이는걸로봐서;; mysql은 설정화면에서안넘어가고있구 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하세용 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: Hi
<jincreator> Seony 님, imsu 님 안녕하세요.
<imsu> jincreator: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<Seony> jincreator: Hi
<jincreator> Hello
<drake_kr> 아오 머리얔
<cartes9> drake_kr, drake님 예전 이음에 대해서 듣고 저도 가입했는데
<cartes9> 돈이 많이드네요
<cartes9> 히히
<drake_kr> 음?
<cartes9> http://i-um.net 이요.. 근데 사람들이 제 평점 매긴거보고는 안습했어요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 축산업 운송협회를 왜요?
<drake_kr> stack도 아니고 웬 뜬금없는 이음..
<cartes9> drake_kr 님 이음 안하세요?
<drake_kr> 그걸 왜해요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 뭐하는덴가 봤더니 결국 남녀 만남 사이트군요
<drake_kr> 음?
<cartes9> 아
<drake_kr> 아 드디어 리눅스에 nkp 설치완료.. 한글입력도 됩니다 흐흐
<jincreator> nkp가 뭐죠?
<drake_kr> 아.. nkp는 도스시절에 쓰던 프로그램이고.. 리눅스에서는 fbterm과 jfbterm이 있네요..
<yemharc> 후우........
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> yemharc: 요샌 한숨만 쉬네요
<yemharc> drake_kr, ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 이틀째 회사 있어요
<jincreator> 드디어 데비안 설치했다
<jincreator> 에휴...
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> yemharc: 님이 데비안 설치했다는줄..
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> 근데 뎁양은 왜 설치했어요?
<jincreator> 우분투 패키지가 데비안에서 넘어오잖아요.
<jincreator> 그런 것도 있고...사무실 컴퓨터 사양이 안좋아서 11.10 설치했더니 유니티가 버벅거리더군요.
<drake_kr> 걍 10.04..
<drake_kr> 우분투 사무실인데.. 엄마를 쓰다니..
<jincreator> 어, 엄마라니...
<drake_kr> 데비안이 데브라하고 이안 두사람 이름 합쳐서 데비안인데.. 둘은 현재 이혼했나보더라고요
<jincreator> 네, 그렇게 알고 있어요.
<drake_kr> 아빠가 좀더 어감이 좋은가요?
<jincreator> (...)
<hacking_u> =_=
<hacking_u> 아빠가 좋아? 엄마가 좋아? 인가요
<Seony> drake_kr: 사람이 태어나면 가장 먼저 배우는 말이 엄마랍니다. ㅎㅎ 근데 그게 그냥 하는 말이 아니라, 전 세계에 존재하는 거의 대부분의 언어에서 "엄마"뜻에 ㅁ 발음이 난대요...
<drake_kr> 마마
<drake_kr> 엄마
<Seony> .Mom
<Seony> 기타 등등... 암튼 그렇다고 하네요.
<drake_kr> 맘마
<drake_kr> 임마(?)
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> Seony :: 한 일주일 남으셨네요
<Seony> 네. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 그다지 기분이 좋지만은 않아요.
<drake_kr> 음
<Seony> 돈도 너무 많이 들었고, 갔다오면 개강이고...
<drake_kr> 음.. 기분 안 좋으시다고 저 때리시면 안돼요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그럴리가요
<cartes9> Seony 님, 유승준에 대해서 어떻게 생각하시나요 ===33=3
<cartes9> 새로 배운 단어: 어그로
<Seony> cartes9: 외국인이잖아요.
<cartes9> 전 그냥 추방당한 한국인이자 미국시민 이라고 생각해요
<Seony> 제가 죽기 전까지만 한국 안오면 됩니다. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 괘씸하잖아요.
<cartes9> 아 써니님도 괘씸하다고 생각하시는구나;; 전 왜 괘씸한지 아직 잘몰라요;
<Seony> 진짜 모르는 거에요?
<cartes9> 대충만 알아요
<cartes9> 남자라면 군대 가야죠!!! 빠순이:꺄악!!
<Seony> cartes9: 정독하고 오세요. ㅎㅎ http://angelhalowiki.com/r1/wiki.php/스티브%20유?action=show&redirect=유승준
<Seony> 그게, 단순히 군대를 안가서 그런 게 아니에요.
<drake_kr> 어?
<cartes9> 어그로 끌기!!
<Seony> 군대를 간다고 말을 해놓구서, 뒤에서는 시민권 시험볼 준비를 하고있었다는 게 괘씸한거죠
<cartes9> 비슷한 날짜에 그렇게 했나요 유승준씨가?
<cartes9> 그렇군여
<cartes9> 흠..
<Seony> cartes9: 미국에 살아보셔서 아시겟지만 그게 하루이틀에 되는 게 아니잖아요
<cartes9> 시민권시험이요?
<cartes9> 그렇죠
<Seony> 시험 말고, 시민권 따는 절차요.
<cartes9> 아... 최소한 5년이상
<cartes9> 아니에여?
<drake_kr> 졸라 각기춤 춰대면서 몸짱 자랑하면서 저 군대 갈거에염! 이래놓고 막상 군대갈때 되니까 '님들 ㅈㅅ'
<Seony> 근데 유승준이, 군대는 꼭 간다는 말을 밥먹듯이 했고 게다가 국방부 홍보대사 까지 했거든요
<drake_kr> 허.. 허리가.. 좀..
<cartes9> 아... 그렇군요...
<Seony> 근데 입영날짜 다가오니까 시민권 깠죠.
<Seony> 땄죠
<cartes9> 휴우...
<Seony> 그게 괘씸한 거에요. 군대를 안갈만한 사유가 있었다거나 그랬으면 모를까... 암튼 제가 드린 링크 정독하고 오세요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 남남인데 꼭 감정이입 안해도 되잖아요;; 솔직히;
<drake_kr> 아니 뭐 '군대 가기싫음' 이라고 떠들어댔으면 별 문제는 없었을것.
<Seony> 제말이 그말...
<Seony> 차라리 가기싫다고 하던가..
<cartes9> 저는 싫다고 해서 우리나라와서 미국인 신분으로
<cartes9> 연예인 활동하는것도 싫을거 같아요ㅗ
<cartes9> 비자를 3개월만 준다거나 그정도로 법이 있지않나요
<cartes9> 미국시민이 장기체류비자
<Seony> 그런 것도 있긴 있는데, 우리나라는 재외동포 우대하는 그런 법이 있어서 괜찮아요.
<cartes9> 우웩 그럼 완전 특권층되잖아요
<Seony> 사실상 특권층이에요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 그런 개념이 더싫어요
<cartes9> 그러니까 법으로 거부해야죠
<drake_kr> 논점 벗어난듯
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 암튼 스티붕은 괘씸해요.
<cartes9> 저는 유승준이 군대가고싶다고했는데, 안간거에 대해선 별 감정없고
<cartes9> 재외동포 우대법으로 우리나라에서 연예인하는건 평등성에
<cartes9> 어긋난다고생각해요
<cartes9> 그냥 연예인 활동은 하지말고 군대않갔으면
<Seony> cartes9님을 구케로~
<cartes9> 미국에서 chink소리듣던말던 미국사회에서 연예인활동하라고하세요
<drake_kr> 지금 대륙에서 연예활동 하는듯 하던데
<cartes9> 의무를 다하지않았는데, 그사회에서 특권을 누리려는건 형평성에 많이 어긋나여
<drake_kr> 그리고 법으로 거부한건 맞는듯
<cartes9> 법이라기보다 비자로 거부하면 좋은것 같아요
<Seony> drake_kr: 성룡이 좀 도와주잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 법으로 거부된거 맞아요
<cartes9> 법까지 바꿔가면서 일개 연예인을 거부한다는건 오버인것 같아요
<drake_kr> 대한민국에서 살아가는 권리를 누리기 위해서는 국방의 의무를 해야 하는것
<drake_kr> ?
<Seony> 법을 바꾼건 아닌데..
<Seony> 입영시기 다됐는데 튀었으니, 외국인으로서 입국 금지조치를 한거죠.
<cartes9> 아... 그렇군요
<Seony> cartes9: 제가 드린 링크부터 정독하시라니깐요.
<cartes9> 별로 욕하는것도 덜성숙한 것 같아요
<drake_kr> 아니 공익 하다가 튀었으니 탈영에 속하는거죠
<Seony> drake_kr: 공익 판정은 받았는데, 공익 생활은 안했어요..
<Seony> 소집날짜 다되가니까 튄거죠
<drake_kr> 미국 시민권자가 입대한 사실은.. 아마 차인표?
<Seony> 연예인으로 치면 차인표가 대표적이고... 그 외에도 몇몇 있을 거에요..
<drake_kr> 차인표는 정말
<drake_kr> 대단한 사람인것 같아요
<cartes9> 역시 군대얘기는 쉬쉬하는게 좋은거같아용 힝힝
<drake_kr> 누가 군대얘기 꺼냈죠?
<Seony> 옛날에 신애라가 무슨 토크쇼에 나와서 얘길 했었는데요,
<Seony> 길거리에서 차인표가 강도를 만나면 어떻게 하는지 물어보니까,
<Seony> 강도가 병원에 실려갈지 모르니까 빨리 경찰에 신고해야한다고 그러더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그사람은 정말 미국에서 좋은것만 배워온듯
<drake_kr> 여기저기 복지시설에 많이 기부하잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 그렇군요
<cartes9> 오호..
<drake_kr> 문희준도 까방권획득..
<drake_kr> 싸이는 뭐 군대 두번 갔다는 소문이 있던데..
<Seony> 문희준은 그냥 까방권이 아니라 평생 까방권...
<Seony> 싸이는, 소문이 아니라 실제로 두번 간 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 용케 자살안했네요
<Seony> 공익인가 방위인가를 갔는데, 연예인이라고 맨날 땡땡이 치고 그랬나봐요. 그거 꼬투리 잡아서 현역으로 다시 갔다오라고... ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 저는 어디에 속해야할까요
<drake_kr> 해병대 다녀오세요
<Seony> cartes9: 상황이 어떤데요?
<drake_kr> Seony님 해병대죠?
<Seony> 네
<drake_kr> 전 대한민국 육군
<drake_kr> 친하게 지내염
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 군대가 뭐 , 나오면 다 똑같죠.
<cartes9> 아 써니님 진한 한국인이셨군요
<Seony> cartes9: 모르셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 몰랐어요..
<Seony> 저 군대 제대하고 직장생활하고 결혼까지 하고서 미국 온 거에요.
<Seony> 나이 30먹고 왔는데요..
<cartes9> 그런경우 현지말을 2세나 1.5세처럼 하지는 못하지않나요
<Seony> 죽었다깨나도 못하죠.
<drake_kr> 근데 말을 잘 하는게 그렇게 중요한건지..
<Seony> 떠듬떠듬 정도 밖에 안되죠. 너무 나이가 많아서...
<Seony> drake_kr: 중요하죠. 먹고사는 문제인데요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아뇨, 그러니까
<drake_kr> 사업하는데 말 잘하는 사람만 사업하는건 아니잖아요
<cartes9> 자신감이 있으면
<Seony> drake_kr: 그 정도면 말을 꺼내지도 않죠. ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 사람 대하는데
<cartes9> 말이상 중요한 요소가 많다는 그런말씀아니실까요
<cartes9> 그런것 같아요
<Seony> 영어에 대한 얘기가 아니었군요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 언어가 세련되면 확실히
<drake_kr> 영어 얘긴데요..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 영어얘기 맞네요.
<Seony> drake_kr: 캐나다 갔다와보셨으니 아시겠지만, 한인 대부분이 일상생활 자체가 안될 정도의 수준밖에 안되잖아요...
<drake_kr> 음.. 전 이렇게 생각하는데요..
<Seony> 가장 피부로 와닿는 예를 하나 들어드릴께요.
<Seony> 제가 컴퓨터 고치는 알바를 하거든요.
<drake_kr> 필리핀 애들 발음 안 좋다고 뭐라뭐라 말 하는데..
<Seony> 근데 손님한테 전화하는 건 되도록이면 제가 안해요...
<Seony> 그 이유가, 미국사람들 입장에서 테크니션이 영어가 허접하면 불안해하거든요...
<drake_kr> 걔들은 미국 코미디 프로 보면서 웃거든요
<Seony> 아... 발음은 미국사람들도 많이 신경 안쓰는데요..
<drake_kr> 한국사람들은 영어 할때 발음에 너무 신경을 많이 쓰는듯..
<Seony> 네... 한국사람들은 유난히 그런 게 있죠.
<drake_kr> 듣는것도 잘 안 되는데..
<drake_kr> 혀만 굴리면 뭐 해요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 발음이 안좋으면 영어를 못하는 줄 알죠...
<Seony> 근데 정작 미국을 포함한 영어권 국가에서는 발음은 별로 신경 안써요.
<cartes9> 음음..
<Seony> 발음보다는 말을 잘하는 게 중요하죠...
<drake_kr> 딱 영어 스타일대로잖아요
<drake_kr> 영어권은 제가 보기엔 목적에 가장 큰 우선순위를 두고 있는것 같아서요
<cartes9> 저같은경우는 저희부모님이 현지언어를 못해서 푸대접받는것 많이보고, 제 자신도 푸대접을 많이 받아봐서
<cartes9> 그게 컴플렉스라서
<cartes9> 영어가 중요순위중 하나가 된것같아요
<cartes9> 부끄럽지만
<cartes9> 자랑할거리도 아니고
<drake_kr> cartes9: 영어권에서는 그렇게 무시하지 않는다고 지금까지 계속 이야기하지 않았나요?
<cartes9> 그랬나요?
<drake_kr> 네.
<cartes9> 지금은 그런가부져
<cartes9> 지금은 오히려 한국에 부적응아신세죠
<cartes9> '리버스 컬쳐쇼크'라는 말을 쓰더군요
<Seony> cartes9: 그런건 군대 갔다오면 고쳐지는데 ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 혼많이 나야하져? ㄷㄷ
<cartes9> 상관분한테?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 꼭 혼이 나야한다기보다는, 거기 가면 인생을 축소시켜서 살다올 수 있거든요.
<cartes9> 흐음 >_<
<drake_kr> 요새 군대는 뭐..
<drake_kr> 구타도 없고..
<drake_kr> 그냥 피크닉 갔다온다 생각하시면 될건데..
<cartes9> drake_kr, 아 영어권에서는 사람을 사무적으로 대하기때문에, 사람 무시하거나도 없이 빨리가라고
<Seony> drake_kr: 수련회 ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 속으로 생각하겠죠 뭐 (싫다면)
<cartes9> 상식이하로 고객에게 예의없는 행동을 하거나 실수를 안해요
<drake_kr> 고객이라..
<cartes9> 무덤덤하게 대하는거죠
<cartes9> 호감가는고객한텐 말도 잘해주고 합니다 물론
<cartes9> 한국인이 미국산다면 주로 현지인하고 대화할 상황은
<drake_kr> 하긴 미국엔 고객으로만 계시다 오셨겠군요
<cartes9> 돈은 않벌어봐서 잘몰라요ㅗ
<cartes9> 물론
<drake_kr> 어디서 알바든 인턴인든 일을 해본것도 아니고
<drake_kr> 일을 잘 못 했을때 상사한테 갈굼당해본 기억도 없을테고..
<cartes9> 없어요
<drake_kr> 분명 그들과 cartes9 님은 친한 친구사이도 아니고
<drake_kr> 더더군다나 같은나라 사람도 아니고
<cartes9> 그쳐
<cartes9> 그쳐
<drake_kr> 마트에 물건사러 갔는데 점원은 손님에게 무례한 행동을 하지 않죠.
<cartes9> 우리나라는 하지요
<cartes9> 그게 다른점이지요
<drake_kr> 해요?
<drake_kr> 어디서
<Seony> 안하는데..
<cartes9> 상식이하이요
<cartes9> 기억은 않나도 합니다..
<cartes9> 나보고 떨어진 상품을 주으라고 한다던지
<cartes9> 어디사냐고 물어본다던지
<cartes9> 어디갔다오냐고 물어본다던지
<cartes9> 넌 몇살이냐 물어본다던지
<drake_kr> 미국에서는 막 상품을 엎어놔도 뭐라고 안 하죠?
<cartes9> 반말한다던지
<drake_kr> 미국은 존댓말 있어요?
<cartes9> 뭐라고 하겠죠
<cartes9> 있어요
<Seony> 존댓말이라기보단...
<cartes9> 별로 없어요 한국만큼은
<Seony> 그냥 예의를 갖추는 정도...
<cartes9> 점원들이야 당연히 친한 친구사이도 아니지만, 저 미국에서 친구 많았어요
<drake_kr> cartes9: 저번에 그 피자집 어디에요? 내가 가서 사정을 한번 들어보게.
<drake_kr> 한쪽말만 듣고 한국사람이 다 싸가지 없다는 말에 동의할순 없거든요?
<cartes9> 음..
<cartes9> 그집 더이상 않갈각오하고
<cartes9> 알려드릴게요
<cartes9> 그럼
<drake_kr> 아 그래요
<cartes9> FMA(강철연금술사)의
<cartes9> 요키 같은사람임
<cartes9> ㅋㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 입니다**
<cartes9> 공릉역에서
<cartes9> 원자력병원 방면
<cartes9> 으로 가는 삼거리
<cartes9> 에 있는
<cartes9> 피자스쿨이에요
<drake_kr> 441-152
<drake_kr> 공릉동 441-152번지네요
<cartes9> 맞아요
<cartes9> 정보력 대단하시네요
<cartes9> drake_kr, 동부아파트 삼거리;
<drake_kr> 내일되면 또 귀차니즘 발동할텐데
<cartes9> 가서 어쩌시게요?;;
<cartes9> 그사람은 제가 잘먹고 나온줄 아는데.. 싸우지도 않았고
<cartes9> 그냥 서로 남남으로 존댓말쓰는사이로 지냈으면해요 ^^;; 이랬더니
<cartes9> 나갈때 '이런싸가지씨' 이러더군요
<drake_kr> 그게 안 싸운거에요?
<cartes9> 제 뒤에다 대고 한마디 한거죠
<cartes9> 저는 아무말도 안하고 좋게만 말했는데
<Seony> 아까 위의 대화로 봐서는 엄청 싸운 수준인데..
<drake_kr> 흠
<cartes9> 안싸웠어요 제가 순순히 다 당했어요
<drake_kr> 만약 미국에서 그렇게 한다면 어떻게 했을까요?
<Seony> 누가 먼저 시작을 했느냐가 중요하겠죠.
<cartes9> 미국에는 반말/존댓말 자체가 별로 없으니까
<cartes9> 딱히 기분나쁜일도 없을테고
<cartes9> Excuse me?
<drake_kr> 미국에서 cartes9 님이 좋게좋게 잘 먹고 나오는데 점원이 'that's bullshit customer' 라고 이야기한다면?
<cartes9> 한다거나
<cartes9> 글쎄요 그런일 않당해봐서 몰르겠네요
<drake_kr> 그건 나도 안 당해봤어요
<drake_kr> 미국에서 그런일 당하면 어떻게 할거냐고요
<cartes9> 그리고 Well.. It's none of your business...
<cartes9> 다시는 그식당 안가면 되져
<cartes9> Well.. It's none of your business... 이런 사생활을 보호할수있는 말이 있기때문에
<cartes9> 딱잘라말할수있쪄
<cartes9> 피자집주인이 남의 사생활을 침해하고
<cartes9> 내 아버지가 얼마를 벌며 한달에
<drake_kr> 그럼 다음부터 그런일 당하면 '에이 씨발' 하고 나오세요. 다신 가지 말고.
<drake_kr> 그럼 되잖아
<cartes9> 직업이 뭐며
<drake_kr> 그건 물어볼 수 있는 얘기에요
<cartes9> 그런걸 다 물어보더군요
<drake_kr> 싫으면 안 하면 되는거고
<cartes9> 수입까지 물어보는건 진짜 주책맞은 실례입니다
<cartes9> 그냥 사고파는사이인데
<Seony> 보통은 일하느라 바빠서 손님한테 말거는 경우가 거의 없는데, 그날은 무슨 일이 분명히 있긴 있었겠군요...
<Seony> 내가 한국에서 30년동안 살다왔어도, 그런 일 겪은 적은 한 번도 없었거든요.
<drake_kr> 네. cartes9 님이 콜라값이 부족하니 좀 깎아달라고 이야기했던걸로 기억하는데요
<cartes9> 맞아요
<cartes9> 그래서 서울산업대생이냐고 물어봐서
<drake_kr> 그럼 그 주인은 그냥 깎아주긴 뭐하고.. 일단은 정가제 프랜차이즈니까 어떤 구실이 있어야 해요 깎아주려면.
<cartes9> 아녀 학교않다녀요
<drake_kr> 그냥 동네장사니까 또 오면 배려해주고싶은 마음에 그런거죠
<cartes9> 또 물어봐서 대학교는 외국에서 다니다 그만뒀어요
<drake_kr> 미국에도 동네장사가 있을거고, 그냥 의미없이 친한척하는것 뿐일텐데
<cartes9> 그냥 산업대 안다니니까 어디 대 다니냐고 물어보잖아요
<cartes9> 자꾸
<drake_kr> 거기서 그냥 '에이 왜자꾸 물어봐요' 하면 될것을 다 대답해주고 '남남으로 지내요 우리' 하면 누가 좋아해요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 아 손발이 오그라드는듯하다..
<cartes9> Seony, 어떤점이 손발이 오그라드는듯하세요?
<drake_kr> cartes9: 님이 어떤 사람이랑 친해지고 싶어서 이것저것 물어보는데 다 대답해주고 '아 ㅈㅅ한데 존댓말하죠 우리 남남임 ㅋ'
<Seony> cartes9: 남남으로 지내요 우리.
<cartes9> 어쩔수없이 대답해준거잖아요
<drake_kr> 뭐가 어쩔수없어요
<drake_kr> '아 왜자꾸 물어봐요' 라고 한마디만 하면 됏을걸
<cartes9> 뭐라고 할까바..아저씨가.. 돈도 부족해서 약점잡힌 상태고..
<cartes9> 그렇게 말했어요
<drake_kr> 그럼 콜라를 안 먹으면 되잖아요
<drake_kr> 물도 있는데.
<cartes9> I'm sorry. It's none of business..
<cartes9> 이말을 우리나라에선 뭐라고해야되죠?
<drake_kr> '아 왜자꾸 물어봐요'
<Seony> cartes9: 신경 끄세요. ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> '아 왜자꾸 물어봐요'..
<cartes9> 좋네요
<drake_kr> 웃으면서 하면 그런 의미가 되고, 정색하고 말하면 확실히 말하는게 되고.
<cartes9> 또 물어보시던데
<cartes9> 아 사장님 그런건 물어보시면 전 부담스러워요^^;;
<cartes9> 이래야겠다
<cartes9> 다음부터
<drake_kr> 그런거 그 아저씨 입장에선 한두번 물어보는것도 아니고 듣고나서 한시간만 지나면 다 잊어버리는 것들임요
<cartes9> 손님이 워낙 많아서 그런거 아닐까요?
<drake_kr> 그냥 그런건 인사치레로 물어보는건데요?
<cartes9> 다음에는 어머니가 피자한번사주겠다고 그집가보자고 했더니 아무말 안하더군요..
<cartes9> 사장님이
<drake_kr> 어머니는 제돈 주고 샀으니까요.
<cartes9> 쩝
<cartes9> 더러워진짜
<cartes9> 한국
<drake_kr> 아니 씨발 그러면
<cartes9> 몇백원때문에
<drake_kr> 미국은 존나 깨끗하냐
<drake_kr> 미국에서 씨발 500달러짜리 사는데 100달러 깎으면
<Seony> cartes9: 제가 오늘 대화를 지켜보니까, cartes9님이 잘못 받아들이는게 많네요
<cartes9> 네 아스팔트 손으로 문질러도 기름 않나옵니다 주택가는
<drake_kr> 그냥 깎아주냐?
<drake_kr> 아 나 씨발 미국으로 꺼져 이 찌질아
<drake_kr> 미국 가서 살어
<cartes9> 당신 퇴장당할 행동하시네요
<cartes9> 음..
<drake_kr> 더럽다매
<drake_kr> 나도 더러워 씨발아
<cartes9> 드레이크님 더럽다는말안했어요
<drake_kr> 너랑 미국은 존나 깨끗하냐?
<drake_kr> 한국이 더럽다매
<cartes9> 그냥 한국길바닥이 더럽다고했죠
<drake_kr> 씨발 나 한국인이거덩
<drake_kr> 내가 씨발 미국가서 존나 싸대기 처맞아도 미국 더럽단 소린 안했어
<drake_kr> 근데 넌 왜 씨발 여기와서 한국이 더럽네 어쩌네 하고 앉아있는건데?
<drake_kr> 피자가게에서 인적사항 좀 물어본거 가지고 못 지낼거 같으면
<drake_kr> 일은 어떻게 하고 살건데?
<cartes9> 제가 처음 한국와서 고향 땅 만져볼려고
<drake_kr> 부모가 존나 돈이 많아서 평생 일 안하고 살수 있으면 참 좋겠지.
<cartes9> 아스팔트 만졌더니
<drake_kr> 그럼 미국 아스팔트는 존나 깨끗하냐?
<cartes9> 쓰레기국물하고
<cartes9> 기름 이 손에 묻더군요
<drake_kr> 미국엔 그런거 없어?
<cartes9> 없어요
<cartes9> 별로
<drake_kr> 헐
<cartes9> 대도시 이상한데 아닌이상
<cartes9> 주택가는 다 깨끗합니다
<drake_kr> 그럼 미국 가서 살어.
<Seony> 근데 왜 한국에 와서...
<drake_kr> 왜 좆같고 드러운 한국에 왜 왔냐?
<drake_kr> 어그로나 끌라고 왔냐?
<cartes9> 드럽고 좆같은지 몰랐어요
<drake_kr> 이제 알았으니까 가면 되겠네
<cartes9> 군대가 발목잡혀서 못가요
<cartes9> 아 드레이크님 욕쓰지 말아주세요 저도 욕안쓰잖아요
<drake_kr> 네 죄송합니다
<drake_kr> 그럼 개념부터 챙기세요
<cartes9> 개념이라는게 한국인바이러스 보유하라는 말?
<drake_kr> fuck them
<cartes9> 현실인식이라는건
<drake_kr> ok
<cartes9> 한국인으로 태어났기때문에 어쩔수없는 저주받은걸
<drake_kr> what curses?
<cartes9> 인지하고 다른사람도 빠져나갈려는고
<cartes9> 려는거 욕하라는 말이에요?
<Seony> 한국인으로 태어난게 저주를 받은 거군요. 그럼 나도 저주?
<drake_kr> 한국인이 다 저주 받은거?
<cartes9> 저한텐 저주에요
<drake_kr> its your problem
<drake_kr> have to change you mind
<cartes9> 개념이라면 어떤거 개념이라고 하시는거에요?
<drake_kr> 개념 meaning standard culture
<drake_kr> okay?
<drake_kr> say english. i can write english
<cartes9> 표준이 한국에서만 통용되는 표준문화겠지요
<drake_kr> nope
<drake_kr> global standard
<cartes9> 피상적이고 물질추구하는 저질한국문화가
<cartes9> 해외시각으로 봤을때, 표준아닙니다;;
<drake_kr> its only your thinking
<cartes9> 집단추구하고
<Guest74910> ..
<cartes9> 집단으로 매도하고
<cartes9> 사람
<cartes9> 이도경이라던지 유승준이라던지 뭐 잘한사람들은 아니지만, 필요이상으로
<Seony> 도와드릴까요? 아님 그냥 있을까요? ㅎㅎ 아 슬슬 열받네
<cartes9> 욕하면서 일종의 쾌감을 느끼는거
<cartes9> 아니에요 한국인들은?
<cartes9> 그냥 좋은것만봐도 좋은데 뭐하러 악플이니 마녀사냥인지를 하시는지
<drake_kr> 이도경이나 유승준이 마녀사냥을 당한것 같아요?
<cartes9> 마녀사냥이 뭔지 정확히는 몰르지만 그렇지않나요
<cartes9> 집단광기인데.. 뭔가
<cartes9> 홀린듯한
<drake_kr> 동병상련의 심리인가
<cartes9> 저는 그런사람들하고는 또 다른종류아닐까요
<drake_kr> 이도경은 180cm 미만은 루저인데 난 루저가 아니다. 그러므로 난 괜찮다. 라던가?
<drake_kr> 좋겠네요 우월해서?
<drake_kr> 정신승리라고 하죠.
<cartes9> 별루...
<cartes9> 그거 저도 문제 방송본 봤는데, 거기있는여자들 발언 참 인상찌푸러지더군요
<cartes9> 저는 그렇다고 해서 보복이나 욕은 안해요
<cartes9> 그러다 살다 죽으라고 하지뭐...
<cartes9> 그러면 되잖아요..
<drake_kr> 그러세요 그럼
<drake_kr> 난 그렇게 못 하니까 나도 좀 냅두고요
<drake_kr> 그렇게 "혼자" 사세요.
<drake_kr> 히끼꼬모리마냥
<cartes9> 네에
<cartes9> what makes you think I'm alone.
<cartes9> I'm not alone
<drake_kr> you made you alone
<drake_kr> that's all.
<cartes9> I've always had friends.
<drake_kr> 한국 좆같다 == 남녀노소 광역도발
<cartes9> 공동체주의라서 그런거에요?
<drake_kr> 내가 만약 ubuntu 가서 fucking USA 라고 하면 어떻게 돼요?
<cartes9> 별로 상관없을껄요
<Seony> cartes9: 역사공부를 제대로 안했네요
<cartes9> 제가 한번 해볼게요
<drake_kr> 아정말요?
<Seony> 왜 세계2차대전에서 미국이 참전했는지를..
<Seony> 미국이 참전하게끔 온국민의 속을 긁어서 참전하게 된건데...
<drake_kr> 아무도없넹 ㅡ.ㅡ 지금 미국 몇시에요?
<cartes9> 저 킥밴당한것 같아요
<cartes9> 같아요가 아니고
<cartes9> 그렇겠죠
<cartes9> #ubuntu에서..
<drake_kr> 뭐 10초의 망설임도 없이 그냥..
<cartes9> fuck이라는 강의어 때문에 그런지 아니면, 특정국가 싫어한다고 해서 nationalism때문에 그랬는지 몰르겠네요..
<cartes9> 드레이크님 말씀대로라면 nationalism때문에 그런것 같네요
<drake_kr> 대한민국 참 좆같은 나라에요 그쵸?
<cartes9> 글쎄요.. 제가 사는 동네가 그렇죠뭐.. 동네를 잘골라야지 살기좋은것 같아요
<cartes9> 제가 이동네와서 많이 트러블이 있었으니까요..
<drake_kr> 뭐 cartes9 님은 저랑은 매우 다른 사람이니까요
<drake_kr> 전 옆집 택시기사 아저씨하고도 친하고 옆옆집 고딩이랑도 친하고 윗집 아줌마랑도 친하고
<cartes9> 그런가봐요.. 달라서 죄송합니다;;
<drake_kr> 전 cartes9 님과는 달라서 혼자 살고 싶진 않거든요.
<cartes9> 저 고등학교때 친구들도 만나고 그래용
<cartes9> =ㅁ=aa
<cartes9> 꼭 혼자사는건 아니에요
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 한국은 좆같은데 고등학교 친구들은 안 좆같아요?
<cartes9> 몇명정도는 마음에 맞아서 어울리곤했으니까요^^;;
<drake_kr> cartes9: 님만 어울리면 한국도 안 좆같은 나라가 될 수 있겠네요?
<cartes9> #ubuntu는 국제채널내지는 영국에 본부를 둔채널이니까 딱히 USA를 욕한다고해서 밴하진 않은것 같네요
<drake_kr> cartes9: 님만 어울리면 한국도 안 좆같은 나라가 될 수 있겠네요?
<cartes9> 나라가 너무 좁아서
<cartes9> 잘모르겠어요
<drake_kr> 뭔소리래요?
<cartes9> 그냥 안좋아하는 부분도 있고, 좋아하는 부분도 찾아내서 사는거죠
<cartes9> 나라가 물리적으로 너무 좁아서 별로 않좋아해요
<drake_kr> 그럼 중국은요?
<cartes9> 중국은 후진국이라서 싫어요;;
<cartes9> 한국보다 더 후진국이잖아요
<drake_kr> ?
<drake_kr> 그럼 저번에 했던 얘기는 뭔가요
<cartes9> 어떤거요?
<drake_kr> 그냥 지금 자기합리화 하고 있는거잖아요
<drake_kr> 다 부모탓 나라탓으로 돌리고
<drake_kr> 자기는 잘못한게 없고
<drake_kr> 한국이 좆같으니까 이런거야 하고.
<drake_kr> 사람은 모두가 평등해야 하니까 상하관계가 없어야 하고.
<drake_kr> 상명하복이라는게 없으면 회사가 안 올아갈텐디.. 미국도 마찬가지고..
<drake_kr> 이것저것 도망갈려고 머리굴리면서 살아봤자 도움되는거 하나도 없는데.
<cartes9> 안겪어도 되는일 엮는것도 도움되는것 하나도 없지않나요?
<drake_kr> 사람이 살아가면서 안 겪어도 되는 일이란건 없어요
<cartes9> 네에
<cartes9> 휴우.. 힘드네요..
<drake_kr> 정 뭐하면 미국사람처럼 영어 쓰면서 지내세요
<drake_kr> 미국사람이 한국 관광온것처럼
<cartes9> 한국사람들 영어로 소통않되잖아요 별로
<cartes9> 제가 영어쓰니까
<cartes9> 네네?
<cartes9> 그냥 이래서 못섰는데;;
<drake_kr> 미국사람들이 한국와서 영어쓰는데 '네네?' 거리면 한국말 바로 튀나오나요
<cartes9> 아니요
<cartes9> 저는 할줄알잖아요 한국어
<cartes9> 그래서 한국어로 쓰는거죠
<drake_kr> 그렇게 미국인이 되고 싶으면 아예 한국어를 버려버리세요
<cartes9> 버렸었었어요 미국있을때
<drake_kr> 여기서도 버려요 그럼
<cartes9> 부모님친구들 빼고는 영어만 쓰고살았어요
<drake_kr> If you can't adapt to Korean culture and korea where you were born, go back to your country and never come back. We korean people don't want people like you.
<cartes9> 준비해서 떠날게요
<cartes9> 정리 잘해주셨네요
<cartes9> 영어로
<drake_kr> 오 나갔다
<drake_kr> Seony :: 로미오랑 줄리엣의 첫경험 다 올라갔어요
<Seony> 넵 감사합니다.
<drake_kr> 저 영화 많은줄 알았는데 1.2테라밖에 안 되네요..
<drake_kr> 애니메이션은 1.9테라..
<Seony> 흐.... 그렇군요...
<Seony> 일단 다운로드 눌렀습니다.
<Seony> 자고일어나면 다 되어있겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그럼 저는 이만 8시간 후에 뵙겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 얼른 주무셔요
<Seony> 넵. 또 뵈요
<minsik> 안녕하세요? 우분투에서 와이파이 카드가 잡히지 않아 문의드립니다...
<minsik> AR5B95 카드가로 되어 있는데 부팅하면 한동안 인터넷이 되다가 한 10분쯤 지나면 인터넷이 끊기고, 상단 독에서 와이파이 모양도 없어지고, lspci를 해도 하드웨어를 찾을 수가 없습니다...
<haruair> 안녕하세요!
<haruair> 산넘어 산을 겪고 있는 haruair입니다 ㅋ_ㅋ
<haruair> 오늘은 또 bind와 전쟁하고 돌아왔습니다 ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> ㅡㅡ;
<haruair> ndsin님~ 덕분에 도메인은 잘 해결했습니다ㅎㅎ
<haruair> 완전.. 완전완전 잘되요 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 잘됐네요
<haruair> 모두 좋은 밤 되세요 ^^*
<cartes9> 한국은 대형서점 많고, 인터넷배송 좋고, 용산전자상가 있는게 참 장점인것 같아요
<cartes9> 커피숍도 백수/학생신분으로썬 부담스러운 가격이지만 여러군데 많아서 좋구요
<cartes9> drake_kr, 제가 보는 한국의 장점이에요.. 아 근데, 드레이크님 말씀대로 한국에 적응하기에는 저는 참 싫어서 죽겠네요..ㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-08-05
<cartes9> "[독후감]먼나라 이웃나라 (우리나라편) - 한국 사상의 특징"을 읽고 한국인문화나 사상을 더 잘 이해하도록 노력해볼게요
<grr> ni hao
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> grr, ni hao
<cartes9> yemharc, 뭐하세요?
<cartes9> 좋은아침입니다
<yemharc> cartes9, 일하지요
<cartes9> 아네;;
<cartes9> 전 CSS 마스터전략 읽기시작했습니다 =_=;;
<yemharc> html5는 대부분의 태그를 다 CSS로 돌려놓는것 같더군요
<yemharc> CSS를 잘 다루면 폼을 구성하는 html 자체는 정말 획기적으로 짧아지는게 눈에 보입니다
<cartes9> HTML(구조)를 명쾌히 짜고
<cartes9> CSS(표현)으로
<cartes9> 웹디자인은 하는거져;;
<cartes9> 그담이 ECMAScript(동작)인데 아직제대로않배웠어요;
<readytoact> VPN 설정 후 연결시 vpn연결 실패라고 자꾸 뜨네요 +_+
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<readytoact> jincreator: (__)
<readytoact> 아침부터 VPN과 삽질중
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 왜 안될까요
<jincreator> readytoact 님, 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 지난번 재부팅 후 안돌아오셔서 걱정했었는데...
<readytoact> jincreator: 결국 재설치했습니다
<readytoact> ...
<jincreator> (...)
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<imsu> ^^
<kcm1700> 안녕하세요
<imsu> kcm1700: 안녕하세요 ^^
<Qe> 우분투 CDROM / USB 전부 안되면 설치 불가능 한가요?
<kcm1700> 질문하고 바로 나가셨네요;;
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 저런사람들싫어
<jincreator> IRC 처음 들어오는 사람들은 ARS 센터처럼 고수분들의 답변이 바로 떨어지는 것으로 착각해서 그런 게 아닐까 싶네요.
<drake_kr> 봇을 하나 띄워야 하나
<drake_kr> ARS 센터 아니라고
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 게다가 항상 20명이 넘는 인원들이 있는 것으로 뜨니 IRC 처음 써보는 사람들은 모두 잠수중일 거라고는 상당도 못하는 거죠.
<Qe> 안녕하세요 아까 시간 없어서 나갔었던 Qe 입니다.
<jincreator> 우분투 설치는 다른 HDD로도 가능하고 네트워크를 통한 설치도 가능하기는 합니다.
<Qe> 네트워크 설치 방법좀 알수있을까요?
<jincreator> 그런데 CD가 굽는 도중 깨진 것도 아닌데 실패한다면 설치 매체보다는 다른 부분에서 원인을 찾는 게 좋을 것 같습니다.
<jincreator> CD/USB에서 설치가 어떻게 안되신 건가요?
<Qe> 그게 아니라
<jincreator> 네.
<Qe> 아에 두장치가 전부 고장난거 같아요
<jincreator> (...)
<jincreator> 일단 네트워크 설치시에는 컴퓨터가 1대 더 필요합니다.
<Qe> 컴퓨터는 2대 있어요
<jincreator> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<jincreator> 아니면 해당 컴퓨터에 윈도가 설치되 있다면 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<jincreator> 아무튼 설치법은 다양하니 이 중 하나 고르시면 됩니다. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Qe> 네 감사힙니다. ^^
<drake_kr> Qe 님은 jincreator 님에게 고기를 사주시기 바랍니다 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> ^^;
<Qe> 저 잠시 설치하러 가볼게요
<drake_kr> 아 더워 뒤져
<hanbin973> 50화 정주행 달리고 나니까 무슨 소린지 알겠다 =.=
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 내가 미쳤군 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ?
<s_jeho> 안녕하세요!!
<lee_> 안녕하세요`
<lee_> 저기 리눅스 명령어 질문좀 할게요
<lee_> 파일 변환하는 프로그램 넣고 변환할려고 하는데
<bundo> 네
<lee_> *.파일명
<lee_> 으로 한번에 다 할려고 하는데
<lee_> 안되서요
<lee_> 예로 명령키가
<bundo> rename 이용해 보십시오
<lee_> h5fromtxt *.LogH2
<lee_> 인데
<lee_> remane요?
<bundo> 아 내용변환
<lee_> 네.
<bundo> 이름 말고 내용 변환이군요
<lee_> 네
<lee_> *이 파일명들이거든요 뒤에는 같거 .LogH2
<lee_> 갑자기 안되서요. 새로 리눅스 설치 했거든요.
<bundo> 명령치면 머라고 나오는 지요 ?
<lee_> 제가
<lee_> h5fromtxt *.LogH2 이렇게 치면
<lee_> Usage: h5fromtxt [option] <hdf5-file>
<lee_> option: ~~~ 옵션들
<lee_> 이렇게 나와여
<bundo> sudo apt-get install h5utils 으로 h5fromtxt을 설치 하셨는지요 ?
<lee_> 옵션들은 그냥 옵션 설명이구요
<bundo> 네..
<lee_> 네 그거 잠시만요
<lee_> 네
<lee_> 올레디 새로운 버젼이래요
<lee_> 다 깔았거든요.
<bundo> 파일 소유자가 본인인지 확인 해보십시오
<lee_> 그거 h5utils 깔면 다 깔리는거 아녜요?
<lee_> 네
<bundo> ls -al *.LogH2
<lee_> 네 제꺼에요
<lee_> 네 모든 파일은 제 소속이네요
<bundo> h5fromtxt --help 해서 옵션 머있나 확인 해보십시요
<bundo> 새로깔면서 우분투 버전업 했나요?
<lee_> h5fromtxt --help
<lee_> 네
<lee_> 11.04로
<lee_> 그전엔 10.04 썻거든요
<lee_> 버젼때문에 그런건가요? 막 계속 찾아보다 안되서 결국 여기로.
<bundo> 디렉 복사후  -a 옵션 줘보십시요
<bundo> 보통 커만도 명령어 에서 -a 가 동일 이름 있으면 덮어 줍니다.
<lee_> 디렉 복사요?
<lee_> h5fromtxt -a 말씀하시는거에요?
<lee_> 제가 리눅스 이번이 처음이라
<lee_> 많은 용어를 몰라서요.
<bundo> 만약 위해 디렉 하나 복사 하고..
<bundo> 만약 위해 디렉 하나 복사 하고.. ( 백업)
<bundo> 그런 후
<bundo> h5fromtxt  -a *.LogH2
<bundo> h5fromtxt  -a *.LogH2 파일 백업 필요 없으면 그냥 해보시고요
<lee_> 역시
<lee_> 계속 똑같이 뜨네요..
<bundo> 이미 변환 한거 아닐까요 ? 음
<lee_> 아뇨;;
<bundo> 디렉 압축 하여 줘  보십시요 ^^;
<lee_> 앗 감사요 잠시만요1
<lee_> 어디로 드릴까요?
<bundo> 여기 서  파일 전송  모르시면 메일로 주십시오
<bundo> kangbundo@gmail.com
<bundo> hdf5 새플 받는중
<bundo> ^^;
<lee_> 앗 감사해요
<lee_> 파일 용량이 너무 커서
<bundo> hdf5 샘플 로 받는중
<lee_> 80매가인데
<lee_> 흠
<bundo> http://www.hdfgroup.org/ftp/HDF5/examples/examples-by-api/api18-c.html 여기에서 확장가 h5 받으면 되는지요
<lee_> http://ab-initio.mit.edu/wiki/index.php/H5utils
<lee_> 전 여기서 받았어요
<lee_> 같은건가요?
<bundo> 거긴 프로그램 이잖아요
<bundo> 우분투 에서는 그냥 apt-get 으로 설치 하는게 좋죠
<bundo> sudo apt-get install h5utils
<lee_> 네 그걸로 했어요
<lee_> 제가 리눅스 잘 몰라서
<lee_> ;;
<lee_> 어떻게 보내는 거에요 파일? 여기로
<bundo> 서로 대화가 잘 전달이 안되니 변환 안되는 파일 보내주십시오
<lee_> 메일로 대용량 안되서
<bundo> 80메가면 파일첨부 해보십시오 ^^ㅣ
<lee_> 파일 첨부가 이상하게 안되네요 계속
<lee_> ^^'
<bundo> 다음 클라우드 같은거로 공유 하셔도 될텐데..
<bundo> 네이버는 머드라 음
<lee_> 잠시만요 다음 해볼게요
<bundo> 한 두개 파일만 압축해서 보내 줘도  테스트 해볼수 있는데
<lee_> 아.. 맞다.;
<lee_> 메일 보내고 있어요
<bundo> 네..
<lee_> 하나만
<lee_> 보냈어요
<lee_> 늦어서 죄송해요
<bundo> 네 확인 해보는 중 잠ㅎ시 기다리세요
<bundo> 보내 주신건 아스키 ㅍ파일입니다.
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1312548740.png
<lee_> 앗 감사해요
<lee_> 아스키 파일이요?
<lee_> 그럼 안되는거에요?
<kbundo> 저쪽 넷북이 좁아서 여기로 왔습니다.
<lee_> 텍스트가 아니라
<kbundo> 네 이미 텍스트 입니다.
<kbundo> 다시 몇가지 확인 보여 드리겠습니다.
<lee_> 네 감사해요^^
<kbundo> 샘플을 받아서 해보았는데...
<kbundo> 마찬가지 로 역시 못변환 합니다.
<kbundo> 한개도 못 변환 하는 군요
<kbundo> 두개 하려고 하면 .. 역시 사용 법 나오고
<kbundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1312549388.png
<lee_> 흠
<lee_> 왜이러지.
<lee_> 전 버전에서
<lee_> 다른 서버에서는 되거든요
<lee_> 그 서버에선
<lee_> 그냥
<lee_> txttoh5 *.LogH2
<lee_> 이렇게 하면 다 바뀌거든요
<lee_> 근데 저렇게 하니깐 새로 깐 버젼서버에서
<lee_> 커맨드가 없다고 해서
<lee_> h5fromtxt 로 하는데
<kbundo> 서버나 그냥  사용하기엔 ... LTS 가 좋습니다.
<lee_> 그래도 감사합니다 도와주신점 ^^
<lee_> LTS 요?
<lee_> 그게 뭐에요?
<kbundo> 장기 지원 판이요
<kbundo> 8.04
<kbundo> 10.04
<kbundo> 12.04
<kbundo> 6.06
<kbundo> 장기 지원판은 지원 기간이 데탑 3년 서버 5년이고요
<kbundo> 일반판은 서버나 데탑이나 1년 6개월 입니다.
<lee_> 워매 그럼
<lee_> 1년 6개월 마다
<lee_> 갈아줘야 하는거에여?
<kbundo> 네... 일반판은요
<kbundo> 그러니 서버나 그냥 우분투를 사용하시려면 LTS 애용 하십시요 ^^;
<kbundo> 10.04 서버에서 재 테스트도 해드릴까요 ?
<kbundo> 5분이면 됩니다.
<lee_> 네 감사해요 혹시 제가 받은게 11.04-server-i386인데
<lee_> 장기버젼 아니죠?
<kbundo> 네..
<kbundo> 11.04 는 일반 버전입니다.
<lee_> 아~
<kbundo> 위에 제가 적은 거만 LTS (장기 지원판 입니다.)
<lee_> LTS
<kbundo> <kbundo> 8.04
<kbundo> <kbundo> 10.04
<kbundo> <kbundo> 12.04
<kbundo> <kbundo> 6.06
<lee_> 아 감사요
<kbundo> 10.04  LTS 서버에서 해보는 ㅈ붕
<kbundo> 10.04  LTS 서버에서 해보는  중입니다.
<kbundo> 10.04 도 같은 데 음
<lee_> 흠.
<lee_> 제가 설치시에 뭔가 잘 못한거  같네요 다시 한번 해봐야겠어요
<lee_> 감사해요^^
<kbundo> 네 무언가 알게 되면답 메일 드리죠
<lee_> 감사해요 신경써 주셔서 ^^
<kbundo> ^^;
<kbundo> 더운데 이런거라도 해보는 거죠 머
<kbundo> 잘 지내세요
<lee_> 네^^
<lee_> 거긴 많이 덥나요ㅕ?
<kbundo> 네
<kbundo> 아 잠시요 !!
<lee_> 네`
<kbundo> h5fromtxt 사용 법을 보니깐  좀  방법 이 다른거 같아요
<lee_> 네?
<kbundo> 출력 파일을 지정해도 마찬가지군요
<kbundo> 착각 했습니다.
<kbundo> 흐 잘 지내세요 저도 이만 ... 다른일...
<lee_> 네^^ 수고하세요
<klroid> Nvidia 옵티머스 그래픽카드에다가 드라이브 설치후 x윈도우가 안켜져서 복구모드에서 설정값 초기화를 했는데 문제는 OpenGL이군요 잘되던 OpenGL 이녀석이 Nvidia 설치후 불통입니다. Nvidia를 깨끗하게 지우는 법 혹시 아시나요
<question> 안녕하십니까? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 흠
<MBP^Seony> 음… 영문타자 대충 쳐보니 70wpm 나오는데 이 정도면 빠른 건가요?
<MBP^Seony> 맨날 한글로만 쳐보니...
<cartes9> 외국에선 wpm단위를 쓰나요? 우리나라는 몇타몇타 그런 그렇게 말하잖아요
<MBP^Seony> 영어권에서는 wpm. 한국에서는 타수.
<cartes9> 아 그렇군요
<cartes9> 전 한국에서만 컴퓨터를 배워서
<cartes9> 타수에 익숙해요 저도 한번 재볼게요
<MBP^Seony> cartes9, http://www.typingtest.com/
<cartes9> 34wpm나왔어요
<MBP^Seony> 음… 그럼 70wpm이면 그런대로 빠른 편이군요..
<cartes9> 우와 70wpm이나 나오셨엉요?
<cartes9> 빠르시네요;;
<MBP^Seony> 네. 그냥 한 번 재볼까 하고 대충 쳐봤는데...
<cartes9> 손톱을 자르면 좀더 빨리나올것 같기두하구..
<MBP^Seony> 영타를 잘 안쳐서… 손톱도 깎고 연습도 좀 하면 더 나올 거 같아요..
<cartes9> 키보드를 full-size 체리스위치로 바꾸면 잘나오더라구요 속도
<MBP^Seony> 전 스위치는 가리지 않아요. ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 애플 알루미늄 키보드로도 저 정도 속도 나오니...
<cartes9> 대단하시네요
<MBP^Seony> 대단하긴요. 맨날 채팅질만 하니까 그렇죠 ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> 영/한 둘다 타수로 한번 같은사이트에서 재봐요
<cartes9> 손톱깍고와야지;;
<MBP^Seony> 저 사이트는 한타는 없어서요...
<MBP^Seony> 한타는 많이 재봐서 인제 안재봐도 되요 ㅎㅎ
<cartes9> 저는 잘 안올르더라구요
<drake_kr> 81wpm 나오네요
<cartes9> 37wpm나왔어요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 빠른편이네요
<cartes9> 누구요? 저요?
<drake_kr> 네
<cartes9> 드레이크님 엄청 빠르시잖아요 81wpm이면
<cartes9> 우와
<drake_kr> 36이면 중간이네요
<cartes9> 네엠.. 불편하진않아요
<cartes9> 핸드폰 스크린타자는 불편하더군요aa
<drake_kr> aaaaaaaaaaa
<drake_kr> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<drake_kr> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<drake_kr> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<drake_kr> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<drake_kr> aaaaaaaaaaa
<drake_kr> aaa
<drake_kr> aaa
<drake_kr> aaa
<cartes9> 아 왜 도배로 화를 내고 그러세요;;;
<cartes9> 긁적긁적 표현입니다;;
<cartes9> 고종하세요..;;
<cartes9> 안쓸게요..
<cartes9> 긁적긁적
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> 긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> 긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> 긁적긁적긁적긁적
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> 긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> 긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> 긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적
<cartes9> 도배하시면 않되요
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> 긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> 긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적긁적
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> 헙
<cartes9> 저한테 공격을 하는것 같이, 인식이 되네요;;
<cartes9> 도배하지마세요..
<MBP^Seony> 밥 먹고 온 사이에 무슨 일이...
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 죄송합니다
#ubuntu-ko 2011-08-06
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> ni hao
<grr> ni hao
<hanbin973> 커널 버젼이나 대따 크게 조작해서 커널 컴파일이나 해야지
<grr> 그러고 컴파일 시간으로 1시간이 흐르고... (...)
<jincreator> 결국 에러가 뜨면서 더 이상 컴파일이 되지 않고... (...)
<grr> 어떻게 컴파일 후에 커널을 올리고 재부팅하면 반갑게 뜨는 Kernel Panic! 이 반기고...(...)
<grr> 그렇게 하루가 뉘엇뉘엇...
<bundo> Work^Seony  한국 언제 와요 ?
<bundo> 나중 알림 보고 답변 해주어도 되요 ^^;
<hanbin973> 우리나라 U20 축구 답답하다 =.=
<bundo> why?
<hanbin973> 다른건 그렇다 치고 패스가 참.. 구리네요 =.=
<bundo> 참 한빈 우리 27일에 부산서 우분투 세미나할꺼당
<bundo> 오셔 ~~
<hanbin973> 27일?
<hanbin973> 그때쯤이면 될거 같네요
<hanbin973> 시험도 없음 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 그러면 시험 끝난 당일날 공부하고 그 핑계로 놀러가야지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 나가셨네
<bundo> hanbin973  대연동에 부산 정보산업 진흥원 에서 할꺼임
<hanbin973> 네
<hanbin973> 그 때되서 다시 연락할게요
<bundo> 16일쯤 포럼에 공지 될꺼임
<hanbin973> 컴파일 ㄱㄱㅅ 설정한다고 시간 대박 많이 깨먹엇네 =.=
<hanbin973> 커널 컴파일하는데 어이없는데서 에러 나네
<hanbin973> 패키징 과정에서 에러나면
<hanbin973> 어떻게 해야하는거죠?
<hanbin973> ㅜㅜ 구글링해도 답이 없어 =.= ;;
<hanbin973> 아 다됬는데 막히니까 돌아버리겠다 아 ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> 분도님 ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> 커널 컴파일하는데 마지막 패키징 부분에서 에러가 뜹니다 ㅜㅜ
<bundo> 에로 마시지는 ?
<bundo> 에로 마사지는 ?
<bundo> 오빠 놀러와 인가요 ?
<hanbin973> 어떻게 하면 이걸 해결할 수 있을까요 =.=
<hanbin973> dpkg-gencontrol: error: Illegal package name Blah Blah ...
<hanbin973> ㄷ;;;
<bundo> 이름 잘못 준거 아녀 ?
<bundo> 패키지 이름
<hanbin973> 그런거 같은데..
<bundo> 명령어 준거 여기 올려봐요
<hanbin973> 걍 AUR 에 있는 config 파일 배껴와서 조금 손봐줬는데..
<hanbin973> make-kpkg --initrd kernel_image kernel_headers
<hanbin973> 이름이 어디서 기본으로 주는거 같은데 .config 파일은 아무리 뒤져봐도 안나와요
<bundo> 그게 아니고 커널은 음
<bundo> 머드라
<bundo> makefile
<hanbin973> makefile 에도 pf4 밖에 없습니다.
<hanbin973> dpkg-gencontrol: error: Illegal package name `linux-image-2.6.39-pf4-ARCH'
<hanbin973> 이게 에러메시진데.. ARCH 는 없네요. 저번에 pf4 만 잇을때는 걍 잘되었는데..
<hanbin973> 어디서 붙은 ARCH 일까요?
<bundo> 아니 그게 뭐드라 아 생각 안나네..쩝
<bundo> 커널 네임이 생기는 곳이 있음
<bundo> MAKE 던가 음
<bundo> hanbin973  커널 소스 루트에서
<hanbin973> ㅇㅇ
<bundo> ls  해서
<bundo> 내용 여기 올려ㅑ 줘봐요
<bundo> 소스 받기 귀찬호
<hanbin973> 네
<hanbin973> http://pastebin.com/swxwLjVy
<bundo> Makefile  내용 올려 봐요
<bundo> 위 한 20줄만
<hanbin973> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/659716/
<bundo> 음 ARCH 가 어디서 붙었지
<bundo> EXTRAVERSION = -pf4 까지만 있는데...
<bundo> EXTRAVERSION = -pf4 를 01 로 해봐요
<bundo> 전 누구 와서 나가 봐야함
<hanbin973> 찾은거 같네요...
<hanbin973> ㄷ;;
<bundo> 굿
<bundo> ㅇ;미나 잠수
<hanbin973> 감사합니다 _ _
<minsik> 안녕하세요? 우분투 Wi-Fi에 관련 질문이 있습니다. ar9285칩을 사용하는데, 여러 파일을 다운하거나 큰 용량을 다운하면 와이파이 칩이 인식이 갑자기 끊깁니다.
<hanbin973> 커널 컴파일은 성공인데 카탈리스트는 성공 아니라서 5분짜리 컴파일 또 해야하네 ... 아 삽질은 귀찮아 ㅜㅜ 근데 보람은 있네요 ㄷ=.=
<hanbin973> 커널 컴파일 완료. 이 커널로 10.10 까지 앉고 가야겟네 =.=
<hanbin973> 그래봤자 2달이네. 아오 ㄷ;;
<hanbin973> amd64 이고 bfs bfq tuxonice 패치 된겁니다. 원하시는분은 말씀해주세요
<notmyvision_> how many
<drake_kr> 부렉
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> ㅗㅑ
<Seony>  Hi
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 역시 카레
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 역시 콘솔이 편하네..
<drake_kr> 지금시간에 사람이 있...을리가 없으려나.. ㅎㅎ
<kcm1700_> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> ㅎ
<drake_kr> 사람이다
<twinsenx> :)
<drake_kr> :)
<drake_kr> 삼겹살을 좀 사다 먹을까..
<twinsenx> 우분투 10.04에서 삼보트라이젬0608이랑 에이스캣플레어 디지타이저 둘다.. 인식성공 정상작동실패 했습니다 ㅋㅎ 결국 둘다 윈도그즈xp에 붙이기로 결정. 하나는 집에 하나는 공장사무실에.
<drake_kr> 흠..
<drake_kr> 윈도우 좋아요
<drake_kr> <- 윈도우 유저
<twinsenx> 역시 진리는 신팈인가봅니다 :( 아니면 차선택은 와콤 인튜오스나 뱀부나 하다못해 그래파이어..
<drake_kr> 신팈은 정말 좀 쓰면 제값 뽑고도 남습니다..
<haruair> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 네
<twinsenx> 드레이크님 디지타이저 신팈 쓰시나요 인튜오스 쓰시나요
<twinsenx> 우분투나 코분투에서요
<drake_kr> 디자인은 윈도요
<twinsenx> ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 휴
<drake_kitty> 메인은 왜또 다운이 되누
<drake_kitty> 아
<drake_kitty> 라면을 먹을까..
<drake_kitty> 소주를 먹을까..
<bundo> 컴백홈
<bundo> 치즈 & 담배 & 소주 & 바람
<bundo> 참고 하셈 drake_kitty
<drake_kitty> bundo: ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 오늘은 고로케나 만들어 먹을려구요
<drake_kitty> 김치 잘 담궈졌네
#ubuntu-ko 2011-08-07
<lokiweb> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kitty> jincreator: 계셨네요 ㅎ
<jincreator> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 식사 하셔야죠
<jincreator> 전 좀 늦게 먹는 편이라서요.
<drake_kitty> 아
<drake_kitty> jincreator: 한글 입력기는 어떤것 쓰시는가요?
<jincreator> ibus요.
<jincreator> 외국의 개발자들이 ibus는 고려 잘 해주는데 nabi는 지원 안하는 경우가 많거든요.
<drake_kitty> 전 uim을 쓰고 있는데 변환키 설정이 안돼서 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 기본제공이 진리입니다. 삽질이 확 줄어요. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 지금 환경이 콘솔이라서요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kitty> gnome이나 kde나 unity나 호불호가 갈리는데 전 콘솔쪽이 가장 잘 맞는듯 ㅜㅜ
<jincreator> ^^;
<drake_kitty> vi는 잘 쓰세요?
<drake_kitty> 아, gedit쪽을 쓰시겠구나..
<drake_kitty> 간만에 보아 음악 듣네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 역시 콘솔이 좋아요 어제도 8시간 반 정도 버티네요..
<hanbin973> 커널 컴파일은 성공적이다! 그런데 bfs 를 어떻게 enable 하지?
<hanbin973> Made in Heave~
<hanbin973> n
<bundo> drake_kitty, 고로케를 만들어먹다니 대단 ?
<bundo> 참 포럼 업한거나 건딘거 없어요
<bundo> 아마 본인 폰에서 디스에이블 한거 아닌지?
<hanbin973> 분도님. 몇일전에 친구폰으로 포럼 들가보니까 포럼도 이제 모바일 지원하네요?
<jincreator> 그거 drake_kitty 님이 만드신 걸로 알고 있어요.
<bundo> 네.. 그런거임
<hanbin973> 드레잌님이 한거네
<drake_kitty> bundo: 걍 튀김빵이죠
<jincreator> 평소에는 gedit 쓰는데 터미널 작업 중에는 창 바꾸기 귀찮아서 vim 씁니다.
<drake_kitty> 현재는 모바일 포럼이 안 돼요 업그레이드 해서 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 업그레이드 안했어요
<bundo> 건딘거도 없고... ^^;
<drake_kitty> 어?
<drake_kitty> 근데 왜 안되지
<jincreator> 그리고 모바일 포럼도 되는데요.
<drake_kitty> 왜 나만 차별..
<drake_kitty> 테스트할라고 들어갔더니 안돼서..
<drake_kitty> 무슨일이 있었던거지 -_
<jincreator> 지금 다시 해보았는데 역시 잘 되네요.
<drake_kitty> 내가 만들고 내가 못 들어가다니
<drake_kitty> 내가.. 내가 ..라니..
<jincreator> (...)
<hanbin973> ㄷㄷㄷ
<hanbin973> 헐
<hanbin973> 구글이 날 상대로 장난을 치고 잇어. 이메일을 쓰는데 벌레가 하나 기어가고 잇네 =.=
<drake_kitty> hanbin973: http://drake.kr/59751
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 에반게리온 3.0 은 나올낌세를 보이징낳네
<hanbin973> 돌아가시겟다
<drake_kitty> 원래 2012년 예정 아니었어요?
<hanbin973> 그렇죠
<hanbin973> 그런데 성우 한명 실종된거 같고 =.=
<hanbin973> 2007 년 -> 2009년 -> 2012 년
<hanbin973> 후 =.=;;
<drake_kitty> 뭐, 올해는 black lagoon 엔딩 본걸로 만족
<drake_kitty> 원래 블로그 방문객 수가 일일 300명 수준으로 줄었네..
<drake_kitty> 슬슬 블로그 이전을 해버릴까..
<drake_kitty> 덥다......
<bundo> 후덕지근
<bundo> 푸덕찌근
<bundo> 어떤 게 맞을까요?
<jincreator> 후덥지근
<bundo> 헉 일부로 그리친건데 안속네.. ㅋ
<jincreator> (...)
<jincreator> 함정이었다니...
<bundo> 화요일 사무실 나가려고했는데...
<bundo> 어머님 생신...
<bundo> 그래서 수요일 갈꺼에요 흐
<bundo> 리더단 회의도 그래서 수요일로 미룸 ㅎ
<jincreator> 아. 페북에서 본 것 같네요.
<bundo> 실장님도 실장 자격으로 회의 참가 할래요?
<jincreator> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 허락해주시면 참가하겠습니다.
<bundo> 네.. 수요일 상황 보고 참 회의는 독산동 테라텍 저녁 7시 에요
<jincreator> 아, 테라텍에서 하는군요.
<bundo> 네... 그게 다른이들 모이기 편해서요
<bundo> 재순님 구로
<jincreator> 참, 분도님 페북에 접속하시는 게 어떨까요? 재성님이 찾고계시는 것 같아요.
<bundo> 어 그래요 ?
<jincreator> 저에게 분도님 핸드폰번호좀 알려달라고 쪽지가 왔네요.
<jincreator> 앗, 그 사이 나가셨네요(...)
<jincreator> 다시 들어오셨네요.
<bundo> jincreator, 대화 했음
<bundo> jincreator, 수요일 코분투 사무실 몇시에 올껀감 ?
<bundo> 소재성님이 알아달래 ㅋ
<jincreator> 보통 아침 먹고 옵니다.
<jincreator> 특별한 일 없으면 10~11시, 늦어도 12시 전에는 와요.
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 재성님하고 대화중이지?
<jincreator> 네, 페북으로요.
<jincreator> 아, 재성님은 부지런하시군요.
<drake_kitty> 샤워하니 시원하다
<yemharc> drake_kitty, 안녕하세요
<drake_kitty> 어
<drake_kitty> 과로로 돌아가신줄 알았어요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> <0회사
<drake_kitty> 아직도
<drake_kitty> 블랙회사가 아니라고 생각하시겠지요
<drake_kitty> 아또 왜 다운되는겨 ㅡ.ㅡ 요새 다운이 잦넹
<yemharc> 네이트온 사태의 여파 (두둥(
<yemharc> 뉴스 잠깐 봤더니 이스트소프트 북한발 기업 될 분위기구만요
<readytoact> 오
<readytoact> 북한발 기업
<drake_kitty> 이스트소프트 완전 새될듯
<readytoact> 이제 여차하면 다 북한발 기업으로 몰아쳐내겠군
<readytoact> -_-..
<readytoact> 북한의 사주를 받은 ㅇㅇ유업, ㅇㅇ제약...
<yemharc> 아우
<drake_kitty> 이스트소프트가 포털을 만든대요
<yemharc> 임수씨한테 얼굴을 못 들겠네........
<yemharc> 회사서 SNS(?) 만든다고 폼잡고 작년부턴가 떠벌떠벌 말만 나오던 게 있었나보던데  <-얼마 전에 알았음
<yemharc> 그걸 개발(?) 하던게 php보이에요
<yemharc> 근데 이번 금요일에 이사들끼리 대판 싸운건지 어쩐건지
<yemharc> 여태까지 조용하다 "왜 이리 개발이 더뎌"란 말이 대놓고 나오더군요
<yemharc> ...............이하 자세한건 생략하겠습니다
<drake_kitty> 조땟네요
<yemharc> 아니 진짜
<yemharc> 임수씨가 빠루 들고 쳐들어와서 제 뒤통수를 후려도 할 말이 없어요 (.............)
<yemharc> 그래서 저번주 화요일부터 회사서 지내다가
<yemharc> 어제 간신히 좀 들어가서 편하게 잠좀 자고 또 나온거죠 (.........)
<yemharc> 팔자에도 없던 ajax랑 web-app 공부하고 있습니다
<drake_kitty> php소년은요
<yemharc> 저보고 "많이 좀 도와줘라" 라는군요
<yemharc> ........나 원
<drake_kitty> 많이 도와줘라 == 니가 다해라
<yemharc> 웹페이지 폼 구성을 위해 table 쓰라니까 왜 써야 하는지도 모르는 사람을 도와주라라.............
<drake_kitty> 어디서 교육 받았대요?
<yemharc> 교육이고 뭐고 대학 3학년인가 마치고 휴학? 비슷하게 입사한거라는군요
<yemharc> 이제 4달째 접어들었나......
<yemharc> 지금까진 그 선임 개발자가 가르치고 있었는데
<yemharc> 얼마전에 그 사람 넥슨모바일로 갔어요
<drake_kitty> 오
<drake_kitty> 좋은건데 축하는 못해줄거 같은
<yemharc> 뭐, 실력은 좋은 사람이니.............
<yemharc> 제로보드xe 가져다 붙이고 스킨만 뜯어넣을까 하고 고민하고 있습니다
<drake_kitty> 그게 낫죠
<yemharc> 밑바닥부터 만들까 했는데
<drake_kitty> 미쳤나요
<yemharc> 지금 업무량에 그거 +면 제가 봐도 미친짓이고
<yemharc> 거기다 한달 안에 끝내라는군요
<yemharc> 근데 그럴만도 한게, 얘기 대충 들어보니 개발 착수한지 벌써 3개월째라네요
<yemharc> ...............
<yemharc> 근데 메인페이지 컨셉페이지도 안나와 있어요
<yemharc> ..........................후우
<yemharc> 정정. 컨셉 '디자인' 페이지는 있군요
<drake_kitty> ...
<yemharc> 근데 별로 이해도 납득도 안되는 디자인
<drake_kitty> 아니 뭐
<drake_kitty> 디자인 나오면 80%가 끝 아녀요?
<yemharc> 모바일 페이지인데 어째서 상/하단에 아무 의미없는 바(bar)가 45px씩 쌍으로 있어야 하는건지 원
<drake_kitty> 그럴수도 있기야 하죠
<yemharc> drake_kitty, 원하는 기능이 10이라 치고, 그에 따른 디자인 폼이 대충 훑어봐도 4종은 필요한데
<yemharc> 디자인 컨셉도 달랑 1개
<drake_kitty> 어쨌거나 어느정도가 되었다라는것도 없는거란 얘기잖아요
<yemharc> 아니 이거 전담 팀으로 4명이나 붙어서 2달동안 뭘 한거야
<drake_kitty> ?
<yemharc> drake_kitty, 되려 편하구나 하고 스스로 위로하고 있습니다
<drake_kitty> 4명이나 붙여놓고 관리자도 없는 회사가 블랙회사가 아니라구요?
<yemharc> drake_kitty, 관리자가 이사인데, 이 사람 그냥 손놓고 있었던듯 해요
<drake_kitty> 이사가 홈페이지 신경쓸 시간이 어딨어요
<yemharc> drake_kitty, 그래서 저도 뭐라 안합니다
<yemharc> 근데 또 뭐라 하고도 싶어요
<yemharc> 기획서 보니까 단순 모바일 페이지 구축이 아니라 SNS로 써먹으려고 했던거 같은데
<yemharc> 지금 상황이면 SNS는 무슨...............
<drake_kitty> 에효
<drake_kitty> 모바일게임회사니 모바일게임마다 다 넣어서 구축하겠다는거네요
<yemharc> 그런거죠
<drake_kitty> 일단 뭐
<drake_kitty> 기획의도 자체는 훌륭하네요
<yemharc> 근데 그런건 일단 스맛폰으로 개발 전환이나 이뤄진 다음에 하던가.................
<yemharc> 이제 전향한다고 폼만 잡고 있는데...............
<drake_kitty> 그럼 늦다고 뭐라할게 아닌데..;
<yemharc> 그게 그러니까........아마 이사들끼리 알력싸움인듯 해요
<yemharc> 가령
<yemharc> A가 "내가 SNS 만들겠음"
<drake_kitty> 회사에서 정치적 입장을 신경써야 하는 회사네요
<yemharc> B : 헐, 그럼 만들면 내가 진행하는 프로젝트부터 적용해도 됨?
<yemharc> A : ㅇㅇ, 기대하고 있으셈
<yemharc> ........
<yemharc> B : 아니 SNS 왜 안나옴?
<drake_kitty> 아하
<drake_kitty> 그건 아무리 모바일회사라고 해도
<drake_kitty> api 단계부터 시작해야 될듯한디
<drake_kitty> 3개월동안 4명이서 하는것부터 시간내에 맞추는게 힘든데
<yemharc> 안그래도 그것때문에 저한테 넘어올때 말했더니
<yemharc> 그럼 SNS는 됐으니 일단 모양새라도 내서 돌리자고 하더군요
<drake_kitty> api 자체조차 고려대상이 아니면서, 홈페이지 만드는데서부터 삐걱대면..
<yemharc> 그래서 저거 일단 일주일 안에 끝내버리고
<drake_kitty> 아 정말 월급 날로먹기 좋은 회사네요 딱 블랙 맞네..
<drake_kitty> 아 내가 다 빡치네
<yemharc> SNS 기능 추가하자! 하면 뒤집어 엎고 좋아요 버튼 붙여주려구요
<yemharc> (........)
<yemharc> 아........그래도 이거 덕분에 재미있는거 하나는 알았네요
<drake_kitty> 그거 이사가 플로챠트라도 한장 그렸나요?
<yemharc> drake_kitty, 있~을~리~가~ 없죠오~   어제 제가 그렸습니다아~
<yemharc> 그것도 SNS도 아니고 무려 사이트 구성 전개도오~
<drake_kitty> 저만해도 그게 어떻게 돌아가야될지부터가 감이 오고 프로젝트 크기가 계산이 되는데..
<drake_kitty> 6개월에 디자이너2명 프로그래머3명 관리자 1명 정도가 되어야 원하는 정도 스케일이 나올거 같은데..
<yemharc> 프로그래머 3명도 그 안에 경력자 하나는 필요할거라 봐요
<drake_kitty> 관련 api 구축에만 프로그래머 두명요
<yemharc> 네, 그러니까 api 개발자 중에서도 한명은 반드시 개발 경험이 있는 사람이요
<drake_kitty> 네
<yemharc> 이 정도가 최하 타협점이지 않을까 싶어요
<drake_kitty> 당연하죠
<drake_kitty> 관리자 능력이 뛰어나다면 초급개발자로만으로도 가능하겠지만..
<drake_kitty> 존나 뛰어나지 않으면 경력자 '
<drake_kitty> 써야죠
<drake_kitty> 와 yemharc 님 회사는 놀면서 월급 타가는 회사구나~
<drake_kitty> 공산주의의_폐해.avi
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 사실 근데
<yemharc> 제가 봐도 실제 일하는 사람 얼마 안되요
<drake_kitty> 그게 참 좆같은 회사의 표본이라니까요
<drake_kitty> 모두가 60의 일을 하면 무난히 돌아가는 구조인데
<yemharc> 그러게 말이죠
<drake_kitty> 30의 사람이 150, 200을 하고 있으니..
<yemharc> 아........ 일하면서 디스나 당하고 참 구리구리......
<drake_kitty> ㅈㅅ
<yemharc> 아뇨, 같은 팀원한테 디스당해요
<drake_kitty> 그나저나 저 다시 cli로 복귀하였습니다
<drake_kitty> 지금 네이티브 콘솔이에요
<yemharc> 으이
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 한글입력 잘되느눅ㄴ요
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> web-app이라는거 재밌는 물건이네요
<yemharc> 나중에 기회되면 한번 손대봐야지
<drake_kitty> 저 내년
<drake_kitty> 내년쯤에 아마 사업체를 구축할것 같아요
<drake_kitty> 아니면 친구놈 사업체에 흡수되거나..
<drake_kitty> 학생들이나 직장인들이 짬내서 어플 만들면 이름만 회사이름으로 하고 등록해주는 시스템
<drake_kitty> 수수료는 수익의 1%
<yemharc> 그 말은 여러번 들었어요
<drake_kitty> ㅈㅅ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ 아뇨 뭐라는게 아니라
<yemharc> C 라이브러리 개발이라고 하셨던가요......
<drake_kitty> 언어가 중요한가요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 어차피 라이브러리 구축하고 나면 objc java c# qt++로 포팅 다 해야되는데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 부왘ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 아
<drake_kitty> 가장 빡센것 빠뜨렸네요
<drake_kitty> html5
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 갸는 왜 나온당가요?
<drake_kitty> 서버단 말고 클라이언트단은
<drake_kitty> html5 들어가야죠
<drake_kitty> 스펙을 보니 웹플리케이션이 가능할정도인디..
<drake_kitty> action script 3.0 수준의 프로그래밍이 가능한데요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아....그거 요 몇일 web-app 들여다 보니 상당히 수준(?)이 높더라구요
<drake_kitty> 네 뭐..
<yemharc> js랑 css만 좀 손대서 결합하면 꽤나 강력한 lib이 되는듯한......
<drake_kitty> 지금 xe 회원목록을 xls로 뽑는거 귀찮아서 질질 끌고 있어요 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> jquery나 sencha같은게 그런 케이스인듯 하고요
<yemharc> drake_kitty, ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 검색을 해도 안 나오고..
<drake_kitty> 어떻게 해야하는지는 확실히 감은 잡았는데
<drake_kitty> xe 손대기가 싫어서 문제
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ;;
<drake_kitty> 이번 파티할때는 못 오시겠네요
<drake_kitty> 뭐, 더우니 가을쯤 할까 생각중이긴 하지만..
<yemharc> 파티..........아, 삼겹파티요?
<drake_kitty> 네
<yemharc> 일단 이대로면 이번달 중순 너머까진 아무것도 못하겠죠........
<yemharc> 연휴때도 붙어있을 판이니........
<drake_kitty> 저도 이번달엔 해운대 갈듯요
<drake_kitty> (일하러)
<yemharc> 모임 전에 내려가 계신다던 그건가보군요
<drake_kitty> 확실히 결정된건 아니긴 하지만..
<drake_kitty> 오늘은 힛자를 먹을까나..
<drake_kitty> 역시 힛자는 도이치삘레
<grr> ni hao
<drake_kitty> xiao xiao
<drake_kitty> 뉘 취팔러마?
<grr> ㅇ_ㅇ
<grr> 짜파게티 /_\
<drake_kitty> 난 도이치삘레
<grr> 집에 컴퓨터 다 버리고 오면서 cpu만 다 떘는데
<grr> 참 CPU가 다양하게 변했더라구요...
<drake_kitty> 흠
<drake_kitty> 뭐 그게 그거지
<drake_kitty> 근데 초전도cpu같은건 안나올라나
<grr> 무려  ISA to PCI 2개 슬롯카드도 있고 - -
<drake_kitty> 너임마 vip ㅊㅋㅊㅋ
<grr> 그 p1 초창기때 큰 구녕 키보드 기억하시죠? 그거 젠더도 있고..
<grr> 큰구녕 to ps2 로 - -... 요즘은 보기도 귀할듯..
<drake_kitty> vip == vesa + isa + pci
<drake_kitty> 그건 중요한게 아녀
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 백축키보드였음?
<grr> 키보드는 읍어요 젠더만 있어요
<drake_kitty> 헐
<drake_kitty> 나머지 다합쳐도 키보드값 안나옴
<grr> 애슬론 64 3000+가 2개나 있네 ㅡㅡ;
<drake_kitty> 요새 초전도송전선같은거 많이 하던데..
<drake_kitty> 아 니가 토요일에 마지막 세션 안 들었구나
<drake_kitty> 못
<grr> ㅇ_ㅇ
<grr> ㅇ_ㅇ?
<drake_kitty> 그런 pc 있으면 기증 ㄱㅅㄱㅅ 할분 계심
<grr> 골동품 모으시나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 아니
<grr> intel pro/100 초창기 100Mbps 지원하던 렌카드도 있고..
<drake_kitty> 수거해서 리눅스 깔아서 돈 없는 분들 드리는겨
<grr> 웡
<grr> 고스톱이 앙대자나요
<drake_kitty> 긍게.. 무슨 노인정이나 그런데 있잖어
<drake_kitty> 교육도 하고..
<drake_kitty> 너같으면
<drake_kitty> 펜티엄2 가지고 고스돕 하것냐
<grr> 펜4 2개, 펜3 1개 애슬론3000+ 윈체스터인가.. 2개
<drake_kitty> 튜알?
<grr> 모르것음
<grr> 원체 오래되서 ㅡㅡ
<grr> 보드는 다 버리구
<grr> cpu만 가져옮
<grr> 다 되는지도 잘 모름
<grr> = =
<drake_kitty> 흠
<drake_kitty> 내껀 아직 되는데 ㅋㅋ
<grr> = =
<grr> 집에꺼 컴퓨터 드디어 사망
<grr> 셈프론 2800 이면
<drake_kitty> 전기 너무 많이 먹어서
<grr> 언제쩍꺼지..
<drake_kitty> 우리 마비 할때
<drake_kitty> ㅋㅋ
<grr> 아...
<drake_kitty> 그때 내가 뉴캐슬3000이었응게
<drake_kitty> 그거갖고 5년은 버틴듯
<drake_kitty> 근데 뭐.. x86은 그닥 메리트가 없는듯
<drake_kitty> msx정도는 되어야 골동품 가치가 있지 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 아웅
<grr> = =
<drake_kitty> 글씨체를 함 바꿔볼까나..
<drake_kitty> 음 글씨체는 요게 좋겠구만
<jincreator> 저희집에 아마 애슬론 2800이 있을 겁니다.
<drake_kitty> 오옹
<ndsin> 흠 저는 샘프론 2400인가 있네요
<ndsin> 물론 안쓰는 퇴물...
<drake_kitty> 이분들
<drake_kitty> 셀러론 400 있습니다
<jincreator> 사실 펜3도 있었는데...
<ndsin> 퇴물 처리 어떻게 해야 되죠
<ndsin> 버리긴 버려야하는데
<drake_kitty> 지각생님 드리면 되죠
<drake_kitty> 유용하게 쓰실겁니다
<ndsin> 아
<jincreator> ...초등학교 나이에 "이거 보관하면 나중에 유물이 되겠지!"하는 생각으로 안버리고 버티고 있었는데...제가 학교 간 사이에 부모님에 몰래 버리셨죠.
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> msx였다면 대박인데..
<drake_kitty> 전 지금 굉장히 아까운게.. 네추럴키보드 기계식..
<oming> 흠..
<drake_kitty> 고장나서 버린거긴 한데.. 만약 안 버렸다면 스위치만 바꿔서.. 팔아도 100만원이 넘는놈..
<ndsin> 켁
<ndsin> 100만원;;
<oming> 죄송한데;; 한IRC는 접속안되는가요?
<drake_kitty> 거기 안 들어간지 한 3달은 넘어서..
<ndsin> oming 잘 됩니다
<oming> .. 흠; 주소좀 알려주시면 안되나요?;
<jincreator> kr.hanirc.org
<drake_kitty> ddos.hanirc.org:6665 였나
<jincreator> 뭐, 도메인과 포트는 여럿이니까요.
<drake_kitty> 한irc는 여러모로 귀찮
<ndsin> 저는 irc.hanirc.org/6666 하고 purple.hanirc.org/6666 써요
<drake_kitty> 헐
<drake_kitty> 악마다
<drake_kitty> 6666이라니
<jincreator> 6 4개 되면 무효.
<drake_kitty> 아.
<ndsin> *^^*
<drake_kitty> 아 키보드 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kitty> 체리백축 네츄럴
<ndsin> 저는 한번도 기계식을 못써봐서;
<oming> 오 된다..감사합니다.
<jincreator> 저도 아직까지 기계식 키보드를 만져본 적이 없어 잘 모르겠네요.
<drake_kitty> 음..
<jincreator> 분도님이 코분투 사무실에 HHK 가져다주신다고는 하셨는데...
<ndsin> 해피해킹?
<drake_kitty> 저도 뭐 작년까지는 기계식이 뭐 어떻고 하는것 신경안썼었는데..
<jincreator> 네.
<drake_kitty> 누가 hhk2 pro 구입하면서 남는 hhk pro를 분도님한테 버리신거
<jincreator> 아, 그렇게 된 거군요.
<drake_kitty> 어쨌거나 기계식 한번 다시 맛들여놓으니 멤브레인식(펜타그래프 포함) 키보드는 다 짜증나네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> jincreator, ndsin :: 9월중에 저희집에서 삼겹살벙개를 가질 예정입니다.
<ndsin> 오호
<drake_kitty> 이번달은 너무 더워서 좀 거시기하네요
<jincreator> 으익! 개학 후군요.
<ndsin> 부천이신가요?
<drake_kitty> 뭐, 금/토 중으로 잡을거에요
<drake_kitty> 여긴 노원구입니다 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 노원 ㅎㄷㄷ;;
<jincreator> 노원이면 상계동 근처였던가요?
<drake_kitty> 네
<drake_kitty> 고기는 제가 준비하고..
<drake_kitty> 채소는 알아서 가져오시면 됩니다
<jincreator> 훗, 전 채소는 먹지 않죠.
<ndsin> 음
<jincreator> 그래서 고기 먹을 때 부모님께 많이 혼난다는...
<drake_kitty> jincreator: 님이 만약 오신다면 술을 안 드실테니 고기를 구우시면 되겠군요..
<jincreator> 하하, 그러네요.
<ndsin> 혼자 사시는건가요?
<drake_kitty> 네
<drake_kitty> 저도 원래는 고기 먹을때 채소를 안 먹었는데..
<drake_kitty> 고기만 먹으면 다음날 똥이 안 나와서 요샌 꼭 먹습니다..
<ndsin> 고기만 먹으면
<ndsin> 배탈나서.. 밥도 같이...
<jincreator> 어째 두 분 결과가 극과 극이시군요.
<drake_kitty> 밥+고기+쌈장 준비되어 있으니까요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 찌게는 제가 내키면 하고 안 내키면 안 하고..
<drake_kitty> 사실, 오셨다 가시면 청소가 빡세긴 한데..
<ndsin> 금요일이면 가능하고 토요일은 전 못가겠네요
<drake_kitty> 한 3시간 정도 걸려서 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 일요일날 오전에 야구 동호회가 있어서
<drake_kitty> 아 이번주 아닌데요 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 네 ㅎㅎ 9월~
<drake_kitty> 8월은 너무 더워서
<drake_kitty> jincreator: 님이 고기굽다 쓰러지셔요
<ndsin> 크흐 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 요즘 살이 너무 빠져서
<jincreator> 오다가 중간에 쓰러질지도...
<ndsin> 고기 보충이 필요하긴한데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 9월 천고마비의 계절에 한번 녹여보도록 합시다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 역시 콘솔이 좋네요
<drake_kitty> 밧데리 진짜 오래 간다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 지금 사용시간 6시간이 좀 넘었는데 아직 25% 남아있네요..
<jincreator> 헐...
<ndsin> 잉?
<ndsin> 원래는 얼마나 썼었나요?
<drake_kitty> 원래는 대충 4시간 정도요
<drake_kitty> 길면 5시간
<jincreator> ...그러고보니 x220은 원래 배터리가 오래가죠.
<drake_kitty> 저 eee 파인트레일인데용..
<ndsin> x220은 저...
<jincreator> 네, 그뜻이었습니다.
<ndsin> 네 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 음
<drake_kitty> 유경빌립에 이짓하믄 20시간도 버틸기세
<drake_kitty> 평균 7와트정도 소모하네요
<drake_kitty> 근데.. 요건 그나마 많이 쓰는거에요..
<drake_kitty> 저번에 포럼에 올린적이 있는것 같은데..
<drake_kitty> 하드리스로 구성하고 LCD 50%일때 11시간 넘어간 녀석입니다..
<readytoact> 하앍
<readytoact> 또 비오네
<drake_kitty> 월요일부터 온다카던디
<drake_kitty> 저희동네는 화요일까집니데이
<drake_kitty> ㄴㄷㅅ녀ㅡㅁ
<drake_kitty> ㄴㅇㅎㅇㅎ뇨
<imsu> yemharc, 회사에요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 이시간에 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<drake_kitty> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kitty, 역시 안주무셔 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 피자 먹었더니 너무 배불러
<imsu> 우리는 야간돌!! ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kitty, 오늘은 레이저 프린터 싸게 하나 주워왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 이제 맘데로 뽑고 써야지 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 뭔
<drake_kitty> 줍는게 많노
<drake_kitty> 럭키가이자슥
<imsu> 스캐너 까지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 제값주고 산건 넷북 밖에 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 키보드도 마우스도 LCD 모니터도 다 주워옴 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 수학쌤
<imsu> 네? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 나 검색해도 안나오는게 있어
<imsu> 잉?
<drake_kitty> 화학도 좀 하나?
<imsu> 뭔데요? 갑자기 웬 화학?
<imsu> 책을 좀 봐야 알테지만 화학2 배웠어요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 메테인 녹는점이 섭씨 -182'인데...
<drake_kitty> 표준기압상태에서 기체상태일때 평방미터당 0.7kg이고 액체상태일때는 416kg인데..
<drake_kitty> 고체상태일때의 부피를 찾을수가 없네..
<imsu> 헉헉헉
<imsu> 섭씨 -182 도면 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 글쎄요 그런자세한건 모르겠어요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kitty> 흠
<imsu> 테인 이라고 하면 카르복시산의 일종인가요?
<drake_kitty> 메탄
<imsu> 아~
<drake_kitty> CH4
<imsu> 가만보자 메탄이 ch4?
<imsu> c 하나에 h 4개짜리군요
<drake_kitty> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> c 가 14 족 원소고
<imsu> h 가 1족 원소니 흠;
<imsu> 공유결합 찾아보면 되려나
<drake_kitty> 아왜 이딴게 궁금하지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 물때문이여
<drake_kitty> 물은 액체상태일때 부피가 가장 작잖어
<imsu> 네
<drake_kitty> 메탄도 그럴라나? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그게 물만의 성질이에요
<imsu> 수소결합
<drake_kitty> 그럼 메탄은 오히려 더 줄어들수도 있것네?
<imsu> 그게 수소결합이 수소하고 산소하고 또 뭐가 있는데 종류가
<imsu> 그 결합을 하면 더 강해져서 줄어드는걸로알고 있어요
<drake_kitty> ㅇㅇㅇㅇ
<imsu> 메탄은 해당안되네요
<imsu> 메탄올은되네요
<imsu> 결합 구조를 보실 줄 알면 이해가 갈텐데요 보통 알코올이 카르 복시산에서 OH 성질을 띄는데
<imsu> 그게 수소 결합 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 메탄올도 마찬가지 OH 성질 때문에 그런걸로 알고 있습니다.
<imsu> 메탄과 메탄은 다른 물질이어서 안되겠네요
<imsu> 메탄올
<imsu> drake_kitty, http://www.google.co.kr/imgres?q=%EC%88%98%EC%86%8C%EA%B2%B0%ED%95%A9&hl=ko&newwindow=1&sa=X&biw=1280&bih=845&tbm=isch&prmd=ivnsul&tbnid=CP8YiyMUPGoOCM:&imgrefurl=http://www.escinfo.com/zbxe/unit03_02&docid=e6iZxF9iybh1tM&w=402&h=153&ei=F9A-TvObBIXdmAXd1sz0Bw&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=220&page=1&tbnh=94&tbnw=246&start=0&ndsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0&tx=68&ty=26
<imsu> 페놀 그림 보시면 공유결합에 O-H 가 붙어 있는데 그거 땸시 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오랜만에 화학보네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 근데 나 콘솔임 웹브라우저 못열음 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 암튼 메탄은 안되고 메탄올은 되요
<imsu> 아마도 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 물은 그럼 심해수일 경우에도 온도는 그렇게 많이 안 변하나
<imsu> 심해수요?
<imsu> 안변할걸요?
<drake_kitty> 끓거나 얼면 무조건 뜨는데 심해수쪽으로 갈수록 태양의 영향을 받지 않으니까 온도는 계속 떨어지니까 얼음이 생기면 계속 뜰거 같은데
<imsu> 바다물의 경우도 대류층하고 뭐하고뭐하고 구분되어 있는걸로 알고 있는데;; 다 까먹었네요(이게 몇년만이냐 ㅋㅋㅋ)
<drake_kitty> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 근데도 기억하는거 보면 용허다
<imsu> 근데 심해수라고 해도 분리 된게 아니니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그리고 무슨 지구가 얼음왕국도 아니고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 지구는 뜨겁습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 압력이 올라갈수록 끓는점은 올라가나?
<imsu> 네
<imsu> drake_kitty, 어는 점은 내려갑니다
<imsu> 끓는점 오름과 어는점 내림 현상
<imsu> 아닌가? 확인해 봐야지 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 하이고 용매 나오고 용질 나오고 ㅈㄹ이구만 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 귀찮아요 퉤퉤
<drake_kitty> 나중에 시간나면 찾아봐야지..
<imsu> drake_kitty, 고등학교 때 이 몰랄내림 상수 몰랑농도 이거 못외워서 ㅈㄴ게 터졌거든요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 알고싶은건 메탄이 고체상태일때 액체와의 부피차이임
<imsu> 제 상식으론 메탄은 아니고 메탄올은 가능하다 입니다
<drake_kitty> -181' 상태에서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 그상태에서 메탄올은 무조건 고체
<imsu> 하여간에 엄한생각도 잘하셔 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 님보단 나은듯? ㅋ
<imsu> 제가 왜요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 엄한생각 대마왕들
<imsu> 전 정상인임 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 님아 즐이염
<imsu> 어라;;;
<drake_kitty> 내가 물어봤을때 모든걸 알고있었어
<imsu> 아닌데~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 에이~ 고딩때 배운거라 그렇죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 고3때 정말 눈물나게 공부했습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 고12 때 신나게 놀았더니 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 빌어먹을 천문학
<drake_kitty> 안봐 제기랄
<imsu> 지구과학이요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 열심히 북극성 찾다가 끝난 과목이군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 하긴 태양계니까 지구과학일려나
<imsu> 빅뱅이론 한번 사서 보려고 했더니 너무 비싸요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 빅뱅이론이라..
<drake_kitty> NGC에서 나온 다큐 하나 있는데 올려야지
<imsu> 제가 생각하는 빅뱅이론 -> 분리되어가고 있는 과정
<drake_kitty> 어?
<imsu> 그냥 인문적으로 접근했을 때요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 내가 생각하는 빅뱅이론 -> 팽창과 수축의 반복
<imsu> 제가 생각하는건 원자와 전자가 언제까지 서로의 욕구를 채워줄수는 없다
<imsu> 아무리 잘 제련된 쇠라도 공기의 산소와 반응하듯이 우리가 모르는 미개의 뭔가가 있지 않을까 그냥 잡생각;;
<imsu> 아놔 말려들었어
<imsu> 생각 안해 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 흠
<drake_kitty> 아싸
<drake_kitty> 우주가 빅뱅으로부터 창조되었을거라는 이론은 이미 설득력을 잃어가는 중인듯..
<imsu> 결론: 난 소화되어가고 있는 음식이다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 난 죽어간다~ 영양분을 빼앗기며 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 빅뱅은 없었다 <-
<drake_kitty> 내가 고딩때 쌤한테 이소리 했다가 존나 처맞을뻔
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 중딩 때 과학샘이 엄한 소리 하길래 대들다가 그냥 소설책 봄 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 유전자때도 그랬어 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 다음 날 숙제 암기못해서 대뿌리로 쳐맞음 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> 유전자 때라니요?
<drake_kitty> http://data.drake.kr/funfun/ 여기 올려놓았음
<drake_kitty> 진화론 얘기하는데 난 퇴화론 얘기함..
<imsu> 아 이 귀찮은걸 다운받으라고요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 머리 좀 식히면서 살자구요 우리 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 그럼 머리 식힐것 다운받아
<drake_kitty> 만화같은거 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이미 슬램덩크 다시 보는중 헤헤
<imsu> 역시 최고의 만화
<drake_kitty> 하지만 넌 이미 다운받아놓고있겠지
<imsu> 내사랑 불꽃남자 정대만
<imsu> 다운안받았는데요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 쳇
<imsu> 용량 아까워 저따위걸 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 안낚이네
<imsu> 나중에 하드채로 가져갈라고요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 열심히 모아주세요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 엊그제 피시방에서 usb 4기가 메모리를 또 득템
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아놔 미치겠네 이놈의 거지 근성 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 과학다큐만 이미 80
<drake_kitty> 기가
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 경제/인문 관련 동영상이나 강좌는 없습니까?
<imsu> 전 이제 엔지니어 하기 시러요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐 엔지니어도 아니었지만 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 주식관련 동영상 좀 있음
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 버릴레요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 주식 따위 거짓말쟁이들 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 철학은 어뗘
<imsu> 오~ 그런건 좀 재밌죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 도울선생 강의도 재밌더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 아니면 손자병법 같은거
<imsu> 콜콜 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 그건 올리기 귀차나 나중에 와서 받아가
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네
<drake_kitty> 만약 내가 "서울에서 사는 새끼들은 다 구라쟁이 새끼들이다!" 라고 말하면 내가 하는 말은 구라?
<imsu> 글쎄요 어떻게 반박해 드릴까요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 철학에는 논리가 들어가는데 논리는 수학에 기초하지
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kitty> 빌어먹을
<imsu> 칸트의 변증법인가? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 존재하는지는 모르겠지만
<imsu> 그 놈은 존재한데요
<imsu> 절대반지가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 에피메니데스임
<drake_kitty> liar paradox
<imsu> 암튼 반박 불가능한 절대 논리는 제가 아직 본 기억으론 없어요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kitty> 말로 하면 긴데 어쨌거나 수학기호로 표현하면 존나짧아짐 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 컴퓨터 용어로 하면 무한루프 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 에이 공집합 기호가 안보여 젠장 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 암튼 최소한의 오답은 있지만 답은 없다 닝기미 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<drake_kitty> 저 빌어먹을 이공계 만화가 애니로도 나왔네..
<imsu> ??
<drake_kitty> B't X 라는 만화임
<imsu> 변태 X
<drake_kitty> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kitty> 내용 완전 변태
<drake_kitty> 아니 알레페네스같은게 왜 나와
<imsu> 알레페네스 이런거에 관심 안두겠음 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 초한기수 == 귀찮은수
<imsu> 잉?
<imsu> 테트리스가 200 줄도 채 안되는겜이었다니 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 귀찮아서 안볼래 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 전 이만 들어가 보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-07-29
<ahoops_> +_+
<samahui> 점심시간이 후다닥 지나가 버리는군요
<sbhyun> 하이루~
<samahui_lab> 안녕하세요
<samahui_lab> 월요일부터 정신이 없네요
<nymph> samahui_lab: ^^
<nymph> 저는 백수다 보니
<nymph> 매날매날 일요일 같아요. ㅋ
<samahui_lab> 일요일보다 토요일이 좋아요. 쉬는 날이면서 다음날도 쉰다는 기대감에 ㅎㅎ;;
<nymph> samahui_lab: 그렇죠..
<nymph> 금요일날도 덩달아 좋지요.. 주 5일 근무하면 말이지요
<samahui_lab> ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 담주면 저도 서울 상경해서 바쁜 날을 보낼거 같네요
<nymph> ㅋ
<samahui_lab> 전 다음주면 휴가 받아서
<samahui_lab> 서울을 뜰꺼예요
<samahui_lab> 아주 푸욱~ 쉬고 와야죠 ㅋ
<nymph> 오~
<nymph> 여름 휴가 가시는군요?
<nymph> 어디로 가시나요?
<samahui_lab> 원 계획은 하와아로 나르는 거였는데 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_lab> 회사 일때문에 짧게 가게되서
<samahui_lab> 남쪽에서 동쪽으로 쭈욱 일주하고 올까 생각중입니다.
<samahui_lab> 차는 되는데 문제는 가서 머물곳이 마땅치 않네요
<nymph> 음.
<nymph> 저도 하와이~
<nymph> 10월이나 11월달에 갈려구 생각중이예요~
<nymph> 어학연수로 한 3개월
<nymph> 다시 귀국후에 다시 3개월
<nymph> 총 6개월.
<samahui_lab> 가서 sunny님 만나서 괴롭히고 오세요
<samahui_lab> ㅋ
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 안그래도 하와이 유학을 결정하게 된게
<nymph> Server^Seony 님 때문이라죠.
<nymph> 안그래도 개인적으로는
<nymph> 외국 애들이랑 뭐랄까... 프로그래밍 채널이나 이런데서
<nymph> 이야기 좀 해봤음 하는데, 애들이 말하는거는 대충 짐작은 하겠는데 말을 못해서요.. ㅋㅋ
<samahui_lab> seony님 심심하지 않으시겠네요
<samahui_lab> ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 가면 정말 열심히 할거예요..
<samahui_lab> 전 센프란시스코에 2년가까이 살다왔는데
<samahui_lab> 알아듣기만해요
<samahui_lab> ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 오~
<samahui_lab> 전혀 대화가 안되요 ㅋ
<nymph> 좋겠다.. 2년.. ㅠ
<nymph> 2년이면 대충 그래도 생활영어는 마스터.. 비지니스는 조금 하겠네요..
<samahui_lab> 정확히하면 1년 8개월정도죠 ㅋ
<samahui_lab> 친묵을 지키는 사나이 1 이였스빈다
<samahui_lab> 습니다
<samahui_lab> 침묵
<samahui_lab> 침묵을 지키는 사나이 1,2를 우리회사 대리와 제가 하고 있었죠
<nymph> ㅋ
<nymph> 혹시 국내 외국계 회사나 이런대 댕기신적 있으신가요?
<samahui_lab> 아주 잠시요 ㅋ
<nymph> 어떤가요?
<samahui_lab> 거진 연구소 개발자로 일했어요 ㅋ
<samahui_lab> 오늘 정신이 없기는 없군요 오타가 잘나내요
<samahui_lab> 키보드가 이상한건지 손가락이 이상한건지...
<nymph> 그렇ㄱㄴ요..
<nymph> 외국계회사는 어떤지도 궁금하네요.
<nymph> 6개월 댕겨오면 들어갈수 있을라나..
<nymph> 보니까 IT 인프라 쪽으로도 사람 좀 구하던데..
<samahui_lab> ㅎㅎ;; 6개월이 아니라도 들어가는건 들어갈 수 있쬬
<samahui_lab> IT기술력을 보겠죠. 어학능력보다도 ... 아니 어학능력은 기본으로 볼까요
<samahui_lab> 전 그냥저냥 개발하던 프로젝트랑 맞아떨어져서 쉽게 경력으로 들어갔었지만... 신입은 모르겠네요
<nymph> 말이 안통하는데 일단 안 뽑아주더라구요.. ㅋ
<samahui_lab> 대충 급한거 끝내고 한 숨 돌릴 수 있겠네요
<samahui_lab> 휴
<nymph> ㅋ
<samahui_lab> 대충 정리하고 퇴근해 버리려고 했더니
<samahui_lab> 하드가 맛이 가서 백업받게 생겼네요
<samahui_lab> 가장 오래걸리고 불안정하면서 신경쓰이는 일 하게 생겼네요 ㅜㅜ
<nymph> ㅋ
<nymph> 졸라 시간 오래 걸리는건데.. ㅋ
<samahui_lab> 대충 3시간은 작업해야 할 듯 하네요. 다행이 양이 적은 하드라 250기가만 백업받으면 되요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_lab> 검사하고 옮기는데 족히 그정도 잡아먹을 듯하네요
<nymph> 저도 퇴근을 해야겠습니다.
<nymph> 오늘 친구 삼실와서 하루종일 와이파이 했네요. ㅋ
<nymph> 내일 또 와야지.. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 그럼 내일 봐여~
<samahui_lab> 안녕히 가시고 내일뵈요
<samahui_lab> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요 ^^
<japanized> 안녕하세요
<japanized> 판올림하는데 에러메시지가 뜨는데 어케 해야 할지 모르겠어요
<japanized> Some third party entries in your sources.list were disabled. You can re-enable them after the upgrade with the 'software-properties' tool or your package manager.
<japanized> 에러 메세지 입니다.
<japanized> 지도 편달 부탁 합니다
<japanized> 구글에서 찾았네요...ㅎㅎ 네이버에는 없더니...
<japanized> 해결되지 않는 문제는 채팅창의 글자가 일부 가려져 보인다는 거..
<samahui> 겨우 데이터 백업 완료 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 즐겁고 행복한 저녁시간 되세요.
<samahui> 전 이만 퇴근합니다.
<kikikoko> d
<kikikoko> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 푹.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-07-30
<JSTaedev> 안녕하세요.
<LinDol_lab> apt-get update 되시는 분?
<LinDol_lab> 저장소 위치를 바꿔야하나? -.-?
<samahui> 점심 식사들 맛있게 하세요~
<samahui> test
<samahui> ?
<samahui_lab> 테스트
<samahui> 휴 잘되는군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_lab> 캔디크러쉬 재미있군요
<samahui> ?
<samahui_lab> ?
<LinDol_lab> 패키지 목록을 읽는 중입니다... 오류!
<LinDol_lab> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<LinDol_lab> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/kr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring-updates_universe_i18n_Translation-en
<LinDol_lab> E: 패키지 목록이나 상태 파일을 파싱할 수 없거나 열 수 없습니다.
<LinDol_lab> 이거이 왜 이럴까요?
<LinDol_lab> ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 저장소를 기본저장소로 바꾸고 해보세요
<samahui> 전 잘되는데요
<samahui> 다운로드 위치 주서버로 바꾸고서 sudo apt-get update 다시해줘보세요
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<samahui_lab> 즐퇴하세용 ㅜㅜ 벌써 가셨군요
<LinDol_lab> samahui, kr.archive.ubuntu.com 이 기본 저장소 아닌가요?
<samahui> 한국은 ftp.kaist.ac.kr 이 주서버 입니다
<samahui_lab> 오늘은 날씨가 덥네요
<Seony> http://www.franktime.com/177  놀라운 기사네요
<Seony> 기사라고 하긴 좀 그렇지만..
<samahui_lab> 이어팟 전 귀에 안맞아서 못쓰는 물건 ㅡㅜ
<Seony> 터널형 아닌가봐요?
<samahui_lab> 귀 구멍이 작아요 그 귀바퀴부분에 걸리지 않고
<samahui_lab> 쑤욱 빠져버려요
<samahui_lab> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 전 이어폰도 기본적인거 착용하면 이상하게 쑤욱 빠져서리 신경쓰고 다녀야되요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_lab> 이어폰을 싫어합니다
<samahui_lab> 걍 해드셋 강추!!!
<autowiz2012> 헤드폰도 싫어합니다.
<Seony> 저는, 해드폰은 머리가 눌려서 싫더라구요
<Seony> 일반 이어폰은 제 귓구녕에 안맞아서 싫고 ㅋ
<samahui_lab> 해드폰을 목에 두르고 듣습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 터널형이 제일 좋더라구요
<samahui_lab> 근데 전 이명생겨서 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_lab> 이어폰을 끼더라도 왼쪽만 정상으로 들리고
<samahui_lab> 오른쪽은 윙~ 하고 뭔가 울리듯이 들리는지라...
<samahui_lab> 어릴때 락이 좋다고 메탈만 들어대고 크게 노래하고 다녔더니 귀가 맛이 갔어요
<samahui_lab> 결국 막귀에 이어폰도 잘 안맞고
<samahui_lab> 듣는것도 잘 못듣고
<samahui_lab> 그래서 헤드폰 혹은 스피커 강추 입니다 ㅋ
<samahui_lab> 근디 신기하게도 말소리를 가장 못알아 들어요
<samahui_lab> 서울은 방화대교 연결램프 구조물 붕괴로 2명 사망 사고가 났군요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 사고가 없는 날이 없군요
<samahui> 날이 더워서 그런가 컴퓨터들이 정신을 못차리는군요
<samahui> 노트북 새로 사고 싶은데 예전 TP같은 키감이나 편의성을 가진 놈이 없어서 망설여지네요
<samahui> 입력 작업이 많고 성능이야 게임만 아니면 요즘은 다 좋게 나오고 넘치는 성능인지라...
<samahui> 키보드와 해상도만 보고 구입하려는데 확실히 요즘은 해상도는 만족스럽게 고해상도로 가고 있는데
<samahui> 키보드는 오히려 퇴보하고 있군요
<Seony> 음... 펜타그래프야 그냥 다들 똑같지 않나요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 요즘에는 치클릿 키보드 방식의 제품들이 많은데
<samahui> 아무래도 키압도 낮고 들어가는 높이도 낮아서
<samahui> 오래 쓰다보면 손이 아프더라구요
<samahui> 그에 만해서 예전 아이비엠TP같이 일반 키보드 대비 키피치나 자간이 비슷하면 그 아픔이 덜하고 또 클릭감이 좋으면 아무래도 오랜 시간 작업해도 피로감이 덜하죠
<samahui> 근데 요즘 노트북은 대부분 치클릿키보드가 들어가는지라... 구입이 꺼려지네요
<Seony> 치클릿은 뭐에요?
<samahui> 엘리트북 오래썼는데 이번에 기변을 결심한 이유가 이놈의 키보드가 일을 할 수록 손이 아프더군요
<samahui> 아이솔방식이요
<samahui> 손톱 안걸리게 똑 떨어져있는 방식으로 생긴키보드요
<samahui> 맥북 키보드가 그렇게 생겼죠
<samahui> 아무튼 그런 키보드 쓰다가 데탑의 기계식 키보드 쓰면 천국이고 구형 TP에 들어간 7열키보드 쓰면 손이 즐거워하죠
<Seony> 아....
<samahui> 그래서 키보드 마음에 드는 모델들을 검색해보니까
<samahui> 델 에일리언웨어 신형이 땡기는데.... 문제는 이거 17인치 사자니 들고다닐수없어서 에러고
<samahui> 14인치를 사자니 에일리언웨어인데 14인치는 아닌거 같은 왠지모를기분이 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 저는 그냥 키보드는 너무 오래되거나 싸구려 멤브레인만 아니면 거의 다 거기서 거기인거 같아요
<Seony> 아이솔 치다가 기계식 쳐도, 그냥 아 소리만 좀 경쾌하구나 정도 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 그렇게 생각하고 썼었는데 요즘 장시간 타이핑을 하다보니까 확실히 엘리트북의 키보드는 손이 아프더군요
<autowiz2012> 저는 아직은 그냥 팬다가 만만해서
<samahui> 느낌은 둘째고 피로감이 쉽게 몰려와요
<Seony> 그렇군요... 역시 사람마다 다 다르겠죠
<samahui> 전 거기다 키보드를 좀 강하게 치는 스타일이라 더 크게 느끼는거 같아요
<samahui> 이번에 HP신형 엘리트북 나오는거 봐서 키보드 그대로이면 그냥 델 에일리언웨어 14인치 FHD모델로 가던가 아니면 델의 워크스테이션도 키보드가 구형 아범비슷하게 나오는듯해서 그놈으로 가려고요
<samahui> 다만 가격들이 다들 400을 기준으로 잡고 위아래군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> seony님 요즘은 워킹데드도 안하는데 미드중 뭐 보시는거 없으세요?
<nymph> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<nymph> samahui: 뉴스룸
<nymph> 강추~
<nymph> ㅋ
<samahui> 재미있나요?
<nymph> 현재 시즌 2 진행중..
<nymph> 저는 재미있더라구요.
<samahui> 언더더돔을 기대하고 있었는데 말들이 다 달라서 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 장르가 어떻게 되요?
<nymph> 음...
<nymph> 장르라...
<nymph> 그런거 잘 모르겠구요.. ^^;;
<samahui> 드라마? 시트콤?
<nymph> 뉴스룸이 뉴스를 제작하고 하는 곳이거든요..
<nymph> 시트콤은 아니고
<samahui> 공포? 스릴러?
<nymph> 정치드라마?
<samahui> 흠
<samahui> 한 두편 받아서 봐보고 볼지말지 정해야겠네요
<nymph> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AeSOfK_FXk
<nymph> 유튜브에 뉴스룸 하면
<nymph> 시즘 1에
<nymph> 관련된 내용 나와요..
<Seony> samahui: 워킹데드 끝나고나서는 요즘은 안봐요
<Seony> 걍 엑박으로 겜만 해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 매스 이펙트 트릴로지 샀는데 재밌더라구요
<samahui> 매스 이펙트 트롤로지 재미있다는 사람들이 많군요
<samahui> 하지만 전 게임 할 시간은 극단적으로 적어서 ㅜㅜ 요즘은 패드에 있는 게임만 해요
<Seony> 저는 시간은 많은데, 그냥 좀 불안해요
<Seony> 공부 안해도 괜찮을까 하는...
<samahui> 출퇴근 시간에 지루하지않은건 좋은데 예전에는 일정도 확인하고 머리속 정리도 했는데
<samahui> 요즘은 핸드폰이나 패드만 들여다보며 출퇴근을하니 왠지 뭐랄까
<samahui> 자신에게 좀 무책임한 느낌도 들기는 하네요
<Seony> 다음 엑박은 완전 망했으므로, 플4 나오면 바로 지를려고 총알 장전 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 엑박 정책 다시 바꿨자나요
<samahui> ㅋ
<samahui> 바로 바꾸는 발빠른 M$
<Seony> 바꿔도 이미 유저들 인식은, 다시 언제 바뀔지 모른다 거든요
<Seony> 게다가 성능도 30% 떨어지고,
<Seony> 가격은 더 비싸고,
<samahui> 요즘은 플렛폼바꿔서 모든게임들이 돌고도는거 같아서 전 그냥 PC에 엑박이나 플스패드 달아서 게임하는거로 가려고요
<samahui> 이제 게임기 살 시기는 지난거 같아요
<Seony> 웃기는게, 게임용 OS랑 홈멀티미디어용 OS가 따로 있고, 그걸 스위칭해주는 OS가 또 따로 있다더라구요
<samahui> 헐
<samahui> 완전 애플에 윈도우쓰는 격이군요
<Seony> 네. 각 OS가 램 1기가씩, 도합 3기가 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅋ
<Seony> 총 8기가 중에서 겜용으로는 5기가만 쓸 수 있다는거죠
<Seony> 뭐 저런 웃기는 시츄에이션이...
<Seony> 플4는 프비 기반.
<Seony> 뭐 늘상 소니는 프비 기반이었으니..
<Seony> 근데 마소가 개발자들이 직접 퍼블리싱할 수 있게 완전 오픈해줘서, 그건 좀 무시못할 것 같더라구요
<Seony> 뭐 어쨌든 저로서는 이번 선택은 플4입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 나와봐야 알겠지만... 콘솔이 인터넷을 통해 같이 게임을 즐길 수 있다는 발상까지만 좋았던듯해요
<samahui> 인터넷을 기본으로 생각하고 게임이 나올거면... 온라인게임이랑 무슨차이인지
<samahui> 전 이번 선택은 PC입니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 로지텍 휠이랑 플스패드 엑박패드 다 있으니... 게임만 멀티 플렛폼으로 나오길 기대해 봅니다 ㅋ
<Seony> 무슨 일이 있었는지 혹시 궁금하시면 살짝 보세요.  아주 마소가 하는 짓이... http://rigvedawiki.net/r1/wiki.php/%EC%97%91%EC%8A%A4%EB%B0%95%EC%8A%A4%20%EC%9B%90
<samahui> 에휴
<samahui> MS가 윈도우8에서 배운게 없는거 같아요
<samahui> 콘솔의 가장 중요한 부분은 콘솔로서 게임을 즐기는데 있는건데
<samahui> 쓸대없는 부수적인 서비스들 집어넣고 정작 게임에 대해서는 하위 호환도 버리고 콘솔로써 작동도 안되게 했었으니
<samahui> 망하는 수순으로 갈 수 밖에요
<samahui> 다만 나오기전 계획이였다가 출시 전 다시 정책 수정했으니... 좀 더 기대는 해봐야죠
<samahui> 하지만... 전 안삽니다
<samahui> PC게임만 할꺼라 ㅋ
<samahui> 엑박은 망했고
<samahui> 플스도 그다지 전망은 좋은편이 아니지만... 그래도 엑박 덕을 좀 볼듯하고
<Seony> 저도 PC로 살까 생각해봤는데요, 이번에 플4 독점작이 많더라구요 ㅋ
<samahui> 닌텐도가 어찌 나올지 기대되네요
<samahui> ㅋ
<samahui> 아!
<samahui> 독점작들...
<samahui> 시간 지나면 나올겁니다 ㅋ
<Seony> 기어즈 오브 워는 정말 몬헌 이후 최고의 겜이었어요
<samahui> 기어즈 오브 워 는 저도 좋아라해요 ㅋ
<Seony> 그게 3편에서는 PC로 나왔죠?
<samahui> 피시로 나왔는지는 아직 몰라요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 참 그거 아세요?  엑박 키넥트에서, 방 안에 사람 수 체크해서 인원수가 라이센스 초과하면 요금 추가하는 특허를 마소가 갖고있다는거... 게다가 엑박 다음버전에서는 키넥트 없으면 작동 안하고...
<samahui> 엑박한바퀴로 했어서
<samahui> 헐
<samahui> 키넥트로 사람 체크해서 요금추가라...
<samahui> 바로 망하겠는데요
<Seony> 키넥트가, 기계를 꺼도 작동된다는 무시무시한 사실도 있어요..
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 물론 마소 애들 말이야, 그런 과금제도는 도입하지 않겠따고는 했지만, 뭐 모르죠
<samahui> 각 가정에 M$의 감시망을 구축하는 건가요
<nymph> 하이~
<Seony> 도입하지 않을 과금을 특허까지 내서... 안봐도 비디오입니다 ㅋ
<Seony> nymph: Hi
<samahui> ㅋ
<samahui> 그러게요
<nymph> Seony: ^_^/
<nymph> 저 이제 요양 마치고 다음주에 서울 갑니다.
<nymph> 서울가서 하와이 유학 준비하는 걸로..
<nymph> 학생비자는 안될거 같고, 관광비자로
<samahui> 잘 다녀오세요
<samahui> 가셔서 Seony님께 민폐도 끼치시구요 ^^;
<samahui> ㅋ
<nymph> 가봐야 알져뭐..
<nymph> 잘하면 10월달
<nymph> 늦으면 11월달.
<samahui> 잘 준비하고 다녀오셔서 어휘력 크게 향상시키시길....
<samahui> 전 늦은 휴가 8월첫주부터 쭈욱~ 다녀올 계획입니다.
<nymph> 기초영어나 이런거 보고 있어요..
<nymph> 상황별 회화등등..
<Seony> nymph: 하와이유학이랑 얘기해봤어?
<samahui> 저도 하와이로 휴가 가려다가 회사에서 휴가를 길게 내주지않아서 ㅜㅜ
<nymph> 아직이요.. 가입은 오늘 했구요
<nymph> 전화로 할려니 전화를 안받네요
<nymph> 서울가기전에 전화함 하고
<Seony> nymph: 아 그래? 거기 전화받는 시간 따로 있던데.
<nymph> 올라가서 찾아가서 상담 받을라고요..
<nymph> 한국지사라서
<nymph> 18시까지라고 되어 있던데요?
<nymph> 02 로 시작하는 전화번호
<nymph> 정리해야 할 것도 많고 챙길것도 많고 그래요.
<nymph> 캐리어도 큰걸루 하나 사야하나.. 노트북에 디카에 이것저것 넣을라면 작을듯한데...
<Seony> 국제선은 가방 2개까지 돼
<Seony> 23키로 2개에 기내용 하나
<nymph> 디카+노트북 들어가는 백팩이 있는데 그거 하나 매고
<nymph> 캐리어에 옷이랑 이것저것 넣고
<nymph> 글케 갈려고 생각중이예요.
<nymph> 근데 10월~12월이면 하와이 날씨는 어케 되나요?
<Seony> 더워
<Seony> ㅋ
<nymph> 대평양이라 그냥 반팔만 입으면 될른지..
<nymph> 나름 그래도 12월이면 겨울인데.
<Seony> 얇은 긴팔 두어개 정도만 있으면 돼
<nymph> 그래요?
<Seony> 낮엔 더운데 밤엔 좀 춥거든
<nymph> 얇은 거는 아침, 저녁용으로만 입는 다는건가..
<nymph> 아.. 그렇군요...
<nymph> 신발도 하나 더 들고 가야 하나...
<Seony> 근데 춥다고 해봐야 영상 18도야
<nymph> 가을날씨네요
<Seony> 다만 습도가 적어서, 영상 18도래도 바람불면 좀 추워
<nymph> 그렇군요
<Seony> 여기 오래 살면 그 날씨면 전기장판 틀어야돼 ㅋ
<nymph> 헉~
<nymph> 설마~
<nymph> 첫째달은 그냥 학원 기숙사에서 살까..
<Seony> 더위 많이타면 괜찮은데, 아니면 정말로 전기장판 틀어 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 어케하지...
<Seony> 학원 기숙사는 절대 가지 마
<nymph> 그것도 하와이 닷컴이랑 이야길 해봐야 겠네요
<Seony> 내가 데리고 사는 룸메이트 애가 기숙사에서 몇달 살다왔는데, 완전 날강도더만...
<nymph> 헐퀴~
<Seony> 내가 울 옆집 아줌마 얘기해줄께.  옆집 방 하나 비어
<nymph> 관광비자는 한달내에는 나오겠죠?
<nymph> 암튼 모든건 하와이닷컴이랑 형이랑 조합해서 계획짜야겠어요
<nymph> 일단 목표는 10월 1일 즘에 출국하는걸루
<Seony> 관광비자는 잘 안내줘
<nymph> 학원은 CPC 로.. 일단 갑싼거.. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 헉~
<nymph> 무비자~
<Seony> 무비자가 있기 때문에,
<nymph> 무지자~
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 왜 관광비자를 받아야하는지 납득을 시켜야돼
<nymph> 그거보니까 전자여권인가 뭔가 신청하고 해야한다고.. 그것도 상담을 받아서 진행.
<nymph> 집구하는게 문제.. ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 울 옆집 소개시켜준다니까.
<nymph> 오~ 감사.. +_+
<nymph> 하와이 갈때 바나나 우유 사갈께요~
<nymph>  ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 울 옆집 아줌마 진짜 사람 좋아
<nymph> is available Internet in 옆집 아줌마 집?
<Seony> 아줌마 아저씨 두분만 사시는데 진짜 사람 좋아.
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 인터넷 되지
<nymph> Cool
<nymph> ㅋ
<Seony> 직장 다니시는 분이라 집에서 작업도 좀 하시고, 티비도 보시니까..
<nymph> 아.. 그렇구나..
<samahui> 옆집이니까 Seony님 집 무선랜 잡아서 써요 ㅋ
<nymph> 생각해보니까 해야할게 너무 많더라구요...
<autowiz2012> 써니님 . 인터넷 TV 많이 보편화 됐나요?
<nymph> 일단 전화는 또 어케 해야하는지..
<Seony> autowiz2012: 이 동네는 아예 없죠 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 보험은 일단 동결처리해야하고..
<autowiz2012> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요...
<Seony> nymph: 전화기는 한국에서 쓰던거 들고와서 여기서 프리페이드 개통하면 돼
<nymph> Seony: 그게 좀 문제가 있어요
<nymph> 제 폰이 iphone 4s 인데요. 아직 노예계약이 만료가 않되었음
<nymph> 11월 30일날 노예계약 만료
<Seony> 그러면, 여기 와서 폴더폰 하나 사
<Seony> 얼마 안해
<nymph> 10달 출국 전에 남은 2달치 전부 내고 사용일시 정지를 시켜서
<Seony> 아니면, 아마 처음볼지도 모르는 내 아이폰 1세대 폰 빌려줄께 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 거기루가서 프리페이드 그거 하던가..
<nymph> 암튼 폰도 처리를 해야하고
<nymph> 보험도 처리하고
<nymph> 지금 서울에 원룸 아줌마에게도 말해야하고
<nymph> 제주도 고향집에 차도 형님에게 맡겨야 ㅎ하고
<Seony> 여기 와서 처리해야할 일은 내가 도와줄테니까 걱정하지 말고, 한국일만 잘 처리해놔.  한국 일이 제대로 처리가 안되면 아주 골치아파
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 본인이 직접 갈 수 있는 상황도 안되고, 그렇다고 국제전화 붙잡고 몇십분씩 통화할 수도 없으니까.
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> 그래서 오늘 울형님집 가서 부탁하기로..
<Seony> 인감 말소시켜 ㅋ
<nymph> 인감 말소 시키면 상관없어요?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 인감은 어느때고 다시 가서 발행할 수 있오ㅓ
<nymph> 말소보다는 사용중지같은거 있으면 그걸로 대체하고 않되면 말소..
<Seony> 아니면 분실신고 해놔
<nymph> 근데 갑자기 왜 인감은 말소?
<Seony> 울나라 민법에서는, 인감만큼 중요한 개인서류가 없거든
<Seony> 그거 하나면 모든 개인신분을 증명할 수 있기 때문에,
<Seony> 보통 장기간 출국할 때는, 분실신고나 말소 시키는게 보안상 가장 좋지
<nymph> 그.렇군요.
<Seony> 식구나 친인척이야 믿을만하다고 치더라도,
<Seony> 외부로 빠져나간 개인정보는 어떻게 할 수가 없잖아.
<nymph> 아.. 또 이거 진짜 궁금한거 였는데요
<Seony> 국내에 있을 때 사건 터지면 해결이야 가능하겠지만, 외국 나오면 그럴 수도 없으니.
<nymph> 그... 돈 은 어케 송금해요?
<nymph> 계.좌이체 이런거 해야할 필요가 있을거 같거든요.
<autowiz2012> 신문지에 말아서 택배로 -_-;;
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> autowiz2012: -_-;; 어흥~
<Seony> 여러가지 방법이 있는데, 하나씩 제안해줄께.
<autowiz2012> 죄소합니다 ;;;
<autowiz2012>   ㅇ
<Seony> 1.  여행자 수표로 모두 바꾸고 일련번호를 기록, 여기서 통장 개설 후 입금.
<nymph> (몇 백, 몇천만원 되는걸 어케.. ㅜ.ㅜ )
<Seony> 2.  은행가서 국제송금 가능하게 해놓고, 여기서 통장개설 후 인터넷으로 송금
<nymph> 오~
<nymph> 수수료가 문제겠네요
<Seony> 나는 900만원 여행자 수표로 들고왔는데 ㅋ
<Seony> 마지막 방법 3.  환치기
<nymph> 잉?
<Seony> 여기서 원화 사는 사람이나, 한국에서 달러 파는 사람한테 접근,
<Seony> 서로 통장으로 이체
<nymph> 그거슨 불법!!
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 그러니까 환치기지
<nymph> 걸리면 쇠고랑~
<Seony> 어차피, 1년에 2천만원 이상 해외로 송금하는 것부터가 금지야
<nymph> 2번 케이스를 채택해서 은행도 댕겨와야겠네.. 문제는 수수료인데... ㅋ
<nymph> 그 여행자 수표라는게
<Seony> 수수료는 2중으로 내야돼.  그러니까 고민 잘해
<nymph> 그냥 증명서 같이 달랑 1장인가요?
<Seony> http://www.ddeonam.com/image/information/prepare/pm-04.jpg
<nymph> 100달러네요
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 그렇게 금액별로 있어.
<nymph> 아...
<Seony> 일련번호를 기록해놓고 나중에 분실이나 도난시 신고해서 찾게되면 보상받을 수 있어
<nymph> 잊어먹으면 끝짱이라는 소리네요..
<nymph> 무섭.. ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 그리고, 분실이나 도난을 당했더라도,
<Seony> 그 수표가 누군가에 의해서 신고가 되지않으면, 역시 보상받을 수가 없지
<nymph> 1년에 2천이상 국제송금이 금지인가요?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 외환관리법상 불법이야.
<Seony> 아 근데, 유학자금 명목으로는 가능한거 같다
<nymph> 아.. 어짜피 무비자라 3개월지나면 입국해야하니...
<Seony> 아... 비자가 무비자니까 유학이라는 명목이 없구나
<nymph> 유학이 아니무니다
<nymph> 여행자 수표로 바꿔야 할듯.
<Seony> 일단은 내가 추천해주는 방법으로는,
<Seony> $9,000 정도만 여행자 수표로 들고와
<autowiz2012> 허리에 차는 쌕이 여행하는동안은 그래도 안전하다고 하던데요..
<Seony> 어차피 만불 이상이면 미국 들어올 때도 신고해야돼
<nymph> 그렇군요..
<Seony> 그러니까 딱 9천불만 여행자 수표로 바꿔서 들어오고,
<nymph> 만불 이상이면 입국시에 신고해야하는군요..
<Seony> 그거 다쓸때쯤 되서 한국에서 남은돈 송금받는 식으로 해결하면 될 거 같아
<Seony> autowiz2012: 허리쌕이 최고죠 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 9천불만 여행자 수표로 들고오고
<Seony> 나 무슨 유학상담원 같아
<nymph> 그걸 하와이 은행에 가져가서 계좌개설하고 입금하면 되는건가요?
<autowiz2012> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> nymph: ㅇㅇ 여행자 수표는 은행에 입금시킬 수 있어
<nymph> ㅇㅋ
<nymph> 서울 올라가기전 남은 시간은 최대한 고향집에서 처리해야할 것들을  처리해야겠네요..
<nymph> Seony 님 말씀 들어보니 국내문제를 최대한 해결해야겠다는데 동의..
<nymph> 외국 나갔는데 국내에 문제생기면 어케 처리가 불가...
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 여기가 동양인이 많아서, 왠만한건 다 있어
<Seony> 미국애들도 하와이는 미국이 아니라고 할 정도거든
<nymph> 모든 건 1달 내에 어케하느냐에 따라서 승패가 갈릴듯...
<nymph> 내일은 하와이 유학닷컴에 전화질 시작
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 어차피 무비자니까 별일 없을 거야.  전자여권만 빨리 신청하면 되겠네
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 지금은 잘 모르겠지만, 나는 여권 신청하는데 오래 걸렸거든
<nymph> 학생유학비자는 최소한 3개월은 걸린데요
<nymph> 거기다 요샌 까다로워져서 잘 않된데요..
<Seony> 그게, 정말로 시간이 그렇게 걸려서 그러는건 아니고,
<autowiz2012> 일반 여권은 3~7일 정도
<Seony> 현지 어학원에 입학신청서 보내고, 입학 허가서 받는데 시간 걸리는거랑, 미 대사관 인터뷰 예약하는데 사람이 많아서 오래걸리는 거 때문이지, 실제로 일처리가 그렇게 오래 걸리는 건 아냐
<Seony> autowiz2012: 요즘은 빨리 되네요
<nymph> 그 보스턴 마라톤 폭발사고 때문에 학생유학비자 잘 안 내준데요.. ㅜ.ㅜ
<Seony> 아니 실은 그 전부터 까다로워졌어
<Seony> 내 동갑사촌이 작년 1월에 하와이 놀러왔다가, 눌러앉기로 마음 먹고 유학비자 신청햇는데 거절 당했거든..
<Seony> 대략 작년 1월인가부터 좀 심해졌어
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 한국에 *반드시* 돌아올거라는 확실한 물증을 제시하지 못하면 안내줘
<Seony> 예를 들면, 부동산이 있다던가, 직업이 공무원이라던가...
<autowiz2012> 간을 내어주고 오면 되는건가요? 토끼처럼?
<Seony> autowiz2012: ㅎㅎ 얘기 들어보니까 거의 그런 수준이더라구요
<nymph> 하와이 닷컴에서도 보니까 학생비자는 발급이 어려우니까 3개월단위로 재입하는 걸로 해결하자고 하더라구요..
<Seony> 학생비자 뿐만 아니라 요즘 이민자 사이에서도 소액투자비자 연장 안해줘서 말이 많아
<nymph> 아무래도 사건 사고가 많으니...
<nymph> 암튼 감사..
<nymph> 말이 나왔으니 Seony 님 그냥 유학원 차리삼..
<Seony> 여기서 멀쩡히 사업하다가 연장할 때 되서 갔는데, 아무 이유 없이 안해주는 거야..
<nymph> 아주 제격인듯 하네요.. ㅡㅅㅡ
<Seony> 당연히 해줄줄 알고 날짜 기한 맞춰서 왔는데, 안해줘서 다시 들어오지도 못하고, 가게 음식은 썩어가고..
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 헉~
<nymph> 사업하다가 연장 않해주면 어케해요?
<nymph> 그러면 추방인가요?
<Seony> 나가야지. 신분이 안되니까.
<nymph> 그럼 그 사업하던거 다 냅두고?
<Seony> 글치.  법이 깡패잖아
<nymph> 헐퀴..
<nymph> 어케해..
<nymph> 그거 쳐분이라도 하고 나가지..
<Seony> 보통 그런 일이 거의 없는데, 그런 일을 겪은 사람이 한 명 있었다고 얘길 들었어
<nymph> 웃기네...
<autowiz2012> 뭔가 이유가 있었을 가능성은 없을까요?
<Seony> 또 다른 사람은, 관광 왔다가 너무 좋아서 유학비자 받아서 다시 들어오려고 관광 중에 차도 사고 집도 사고 별거 다 샀는데 유학 비자 거절...
<Seony> autowiz2012: 보통 가능성은 여러가지가 있어요
<Seony> autowiz2012: 소액투자비자의 조건이, 소액으로 비자를 내주지만 2년 단위로 연장신청을 해야하거든요
<nymph> Seony: 그분은 좀 선급했네요...
<Seony> nymph: 성급할 수밖에 없었떤게, 남편이 공군 장교였거든
<autowiz2012> 현지?
<Seony> 당연히 내줄거라 생각했대...
<Seony> autowiz2012: 아뇨 한국요.  미국 군인이면 비자가 필요없죠
<autowiz2012> 그렇죠 참...
<autowiz2012> 결혼하면 음...
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 아까비..
<Seony> 나 예전에 비자 연장신청하러 가서 대사관에서 인터뷰 보는데,
<autowiz2012> 인터뷰를 너무 못봤다거나...
<nymph> 암튼 일단은 3개월은 뭐랄까... 경험이라고 해야할까.. 그러니까 무비자로 일단 하고
<Seony> 영사가 하는말 못알아들어서 어버어버하니까 이상하게 쳐다보더라고.
<Seony> 그때마침 성적표를 가져갔었는데, 영사가 그걸 뜯어보더라 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아마 성적 나빴으면 연장 안해줬을 거야 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz2012> ㅎㅎㅎ
<nymph> 오.. 그런것도 영향을 받나요?
<Seony> autowiz2012: 원래 보통 유학비자 연장은 그냥 다 해주거든요
<Seony> nymph: ㅇㅇ 성적 나쁘면 안해줘.
<autowiz2012> 인터뷰 평가는 완전 주관적이라고는 들었어요..
<nymph> 졸라 열심해 해야지...
<Seony> 왜냐면, 공부를 하러 유학을 갔는데,
<nymph> 뭐든 열심해 해놔둬야 담에 할때도 좋을듯...
<Seony> 공부 안해서 성적이 나쁘단 얘기는, 공부 말고 다른걸 한다는 의미고,
<Seony> 다른걸 하게된다면 한국으로 다시 안돌아갈 가능성이 높다고 보거든
<nymph> 아이쿠.. 저는 거꾸로 해야겠네..
<Seony> 미국 유학비자의 가장 큰 절대적인 조건은,
<autowiz2012> 공부를 열심히하는경우가 안돌아가는 경우가 더 높을 수 도 있지 않나요?
<Seony> 졸업하고 반드시 한국 돌아간다야.
<nymph> 무비자로 여행을 갔는데, 담에 유학비자 신청할때에 미국 어학원 성적표 주면
<autowiz2012> 막무가내 불법체류 재외하면.
<Seony> autowiz2012: 아뇨 보통은, 공부 열심히 하고 졸업해서 고국의 발전에 힘쓴다는게 유학비자의 취지래요
<nymph> 여행간게 아니라 유학간게 되니까 학생비자 않줄라나.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> nymph: 어학원은 사설기관이니까 성적표가 없지 ㅋ
<autowiz2012> 유학비자로 공부하고 현지에 남는경우는 현지 업체 같은곳에서 비자내 주는 경우일려나요?
<nymph> 아...
<Seony> autowiz2012: 저처럼요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2012> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz2012> 상남자 시다...
<nymph> 무비자로 갔다가 나도 취직을?
<Seony> 여기 채널에 계시는 구글러도 마찬가지구요
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz2012> act 님 하이요...
<Seony> nymph: 무비자는, 비자가 없기 때문에, 업체에서 아무리 고용을 원해도 쉽지않아
<nymph> 아...
<nymph> 뭔들 쉬운게 없네요.. ㅋ
<Seony> 취업하려면, 아무리 못해도 학생비자라도 있어야돼
<autowiz2012> 저는 17:00 내 맘대로 퇴근~
<Seony> 학생비자는 그나마 방법이 있거든
<nymph> 그렇군요.
<Seony> autowiz2012: ㅎㅎ 일찍 퇴근하시네요
<readytoact> (__)
<autowiz2012> 오늘 몸이 좀 안좋아서 일찍 들어갈려구요...
<nymph> 퇴근..
<Seony> 이번에 하와이에 있는 대기업에서 리눅스 전문가 5명 구인하는데..
<nymph> 나두 퇴근하고 싶다는 생각이 약간.. ㅋ
<readytoact> -_- 이유없는 본인인증 문자를 두번이나 받았는데
<Seony> 이번 구인은 연봉 7만불짜리 포지션..
<readytoact> 게임 업체에서 보낸... 전화해서 떽떽대고
<nymph> ㅋ
<autowiz2012> 리눅스 저도 좋아라 하는데 ㅎㅎ 영어가 안되서
<Seony> 7만불짜리 포지션에서 하는 일이, 그냥 서버 관리하고 페북 좀 하고 유튜브 좀 보다가 퇴근 고고씽~
<readytoact> -0-
<samahui> 전 어제 백업받느라 늦게까지 일해서 그런지
<readytoact> 가..가고 싶다.
<samahui> 눈이 피곤하고
<Seony> 그 회사 직원들 너무 일 안한다고 소문나서.. ㅋ
<samahui> 일찍 도망가버려야 겠네요
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 전 다시 울티마 온라인을 시작하려고
<Seony> 울티마 아직도 있어요?
<autowiz2012> 일단 먼저 들어갑니다 수고들 하세요...
<readytoact> 제가 관리하는 가상화서버에 XP깔고.. -_- 울온 설치..
<Seony> 들어가세요
<nymph> Seony 오늘도 무한 감사를...
<readytoact> autowiz2012: 안녕히가세요
<readytoact> Seony: 아.. 국내 프리가 있어요
<Seony> nymph: ㅎㅎ 와서 맛난거 좀 사줘
<Seony> 아... 프리섭
<readytoact> 예-
<nymph> Seony 여행자 수표 들고 갈텐게 기둘리삼요..
<nymph> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 막상 오랜만에 시작하려니
<readytoact> -_- 당췌..
<Seony> 님프 오면 프로젝트 얘기 좀 해봐야지 ㅋ
<samahui> autowiz2012:퇴근잘하세요 ~~~
<readytoact> 오우...
<readytoact> playonlinux라는 재밌는 녀석이 있네요
<Seony> 그거 아마 와인 베이스로 만들어진 배포판일껄요
<readytoact> 네
<readytoact> 나름 사용하기 편하게 만들어놔서
<readytoact> MS오피스 설치하고
<readytoact> 울티마온라인도 설치하고
<readytoact> 울온은 가입해놓고 눈치보여 못하는 중 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저녁 먹고 올게요 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요~
<samahui> 전 밥만 먹고 퇴근합니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요~
<adsfgsfg> 안녕하세요
<adsfgsfg> 우분투 태블릿 언제쯤 나와요?
<Cantide> Tablet?
<Cantide> Edge?
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: LTE모뎀샀어요!
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 오... 드디어 사셨군요
<ahoops_> 20마넌 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 어제 기여이 배타고 나갔다왔습니다;;
<ahoops_> 300KB는 보장되는군요. 이젠행복할수있어요!
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 구글 리쿠루터한테  메일 왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 오옥.
<Work^Seony> 아마 저에 대해서 잘 모르는듯 ㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 아 왜그러세요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 나처럼 게으르고 프로페셔널하지 않은 사람한테 컨택 메일을 보낸거 보니까, 제가 이력서는 잘썼나봐요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 이직할라구요?
<Work^Seony> 구글이잖아요.  구글 입사는 가문의 영광 아니에요? ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 근데 솔직히 제 실력이 안되는건 제가 제 자신을 너무나도 잘알기 때문에,
<Work^Seony> 아마 안될 거에요
<ahoops_> 안되는게 어딧어요.
<ahoops_> 닥치면 다 하고 사는거죠 머;
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 아 잘좀해서 입사좀 해보세요!!
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 주말에 전화 인터뷰 잡혔어요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아.... 근데 왠지 기분은 좀 그렇네요.   안될거 뻔히 알긴하는데, 괜한 희망을 갖는 거 갖기도 하고..
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 아좀 용기를 가져요
<ahoops_> 집에가면 좀비들 대량학살에 좀더 집중해보세요. 도움이 되실것같아요;
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 전화면접 붙으면 그냥 구글 관광하러가는셈 칠거에요.
<ahoops_> 이제.
<ahoops_> 어디에서만 인터넷되기때문에 더이상 방황하지 않아도 됨.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 좋네요
<ahoops_> 감동의 유튜브.
<ahoops_> 안끊겨 ㅠ;
<autowiz2013> ahoops 님 어느 지역에 계세요?
<ahoops_> 필리핀살아요.
<autowiz2013> 그러시군요 ^^
<ahoops_> 네네 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 샤어를 하구~ 커피를 마시러가볼까나.
<ahoops_> 가장중요한 하루일과;;지만! 오늘은 달라!!
#ubuntu-ko 2013-07-31
<jay> 안녕하세요
<jay> 즐거운 아침입니다......가 아니라 좀 후덥지근한 아침이네여
<samahui_lab> 후덥하고 찐득한 더운 아침입니다
<samahui_lab> 아침부터 일도 안되고 전화기도 안터져 속석이고
<samahui_lab> 정신이 없네요
<samahui_lab> 거기다 날씨까지 후덥하다니 아주 금상첨화 입니다.
<samahui> 벌써 점심 시간이 다되가는군요
<samahui> 오늘은 일찍 출근했더니 배가 많이 고프네요
<samahui> 후딱 먼저나가서 빠르게 시켜먹어야 겠네요
<samahui> 즐거운 점심 시간들 되세요. seony님은 즐거운 저녁시간 되세요~
<autowiz2013> 저도 배가 많이 고픕니다 하하
<Work^Seony> 넵 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<samahui> 밥먹고 왔어요
<samahui> 오호 Seony님은 퇴근하셨군요
<samahui> 시차가 있는걸 알지만 왠지 점심에 퇴근하는듯 보여서 부러워 보입니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 점심도 먹었겠다... 시간도 남았겠다. 조금이라도 눈 좀 붙이고 와야 겠네요
<autowiz2013> 오늘도 구내식당 점심...
<xcvbccvb> 안녕하세요
<xcvbccvb> 질문이 있는데요
<xcvbccvb> 우분투 태블릿은 언제쯤 나올까요?
<xcvbccvb> 우분투모바일은 또 언제쯤 나올까요
<Marekrs> 안녕하세요
<nymph> 안녕하세요~
<nymph> 관광비자는 않되겠다..
<nymph> 무비자로 가야겠네..
<autowiz2013> 헐..
<autowiz2013> 안녕하세요..
<autowiz2013> 무비자로 는 어떻게 가면 되나요?
<autowiz2013> 마커스님도 안녕하세요
<samahui> 휴가 시작 입니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz2013> 오오 축하드립니다...
<autowiz2013> 휴가계획은 알차게 잡으셨는지요?
<samahui> 내일부터 다음주까지 쭈욱 휴가인데 일보러 일찍 나와서 걍 농땡이부리다 퇴근해 버릴려고요
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 원 계획이 틀어져서
<samahui> 남쪽에서부터 동해쪽으로 일주할 계획입니다
<samahui> 남은 날은 얼굴 못보던 친구들도 좀 만나려고요
<samahui> 우선 이번주는 친구들 만나고
<samahui> 다음주는 쭈욱 여행다니고
<samahui> 주말에 쉬고 다다음주 출근
<samahui> 대략 10일은 노는 기분이군요
<samahui> 외국 나가려던 계획 틀어진게 아쉽지만 뭐 나름 피로도 확 풀고 밀린 인간관계도 관리 좀 해주고 하면 즐겁게 보낼 수 있을듯 합니다.
<autowiz2013> 다음주
<autowiz2013> 까지 라는건 다음주 주말 가지 인가요? 와우 좋은데요
<samahui> 넵
<autowiz2013> 10일 이 아니라
<samahui> 정확히 휴가는 다음주중이 휴가죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 이번주는 월차+이것저것해서 쉽니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 10일간이요
<autowiz2013> 내일 모래는 어떻게 되는건가요?
<autowiz2013> 아하 월차가 있군요
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 월차를 활용했습니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 쓰지 않던거 쓰려니까 눈치 보이더군요
<samahui> 그래도 기회가 있을때 잡아야죠 ^^;
<samahui> 목금토일월화수목금토일월
<samahui> 12일 쉬는군요
<samahui> 아니 11일
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 월은 빼야죠 ㅋ
<autowiz2013> 저희도 작년가지는 휴가가 2박3일 이었는데
<autowiz2013> 올해는 일주일을 주시네요
<samahui> 저희는 그냥 1년에 유급휴가는 10일 입니다
<samahui> 아무때나
<samahui> 1년 중에 쓰면 됩니다
<samahui> 그래서 짤라서 5일쓰고 앞뒤 주말휴일붙이고
<samahui> 월차 붙이고
<samahui> 그렇게 대충 11일 만들었네요
<autowiz2013> 월차는 유급휴가 10일에 포함된거지요?
<samahui> 아니요 ㅋ
<autowiz2013> 음 ... 저는 연차고 월차고 잘 몰라서
<samahui> 저도 월차 잘 쓰지 않아요
<samahui> 여자분들이 잘 쓰시죠
<samahui> 한달에 한번
<samahui> 그날을 핑게로
<samahui> 여자분들 그날은 신기하게 금요일 아니면 월요일만 오더군요 ㅋ
<samahui> 금토일 토일월 ... 신기하죠?!
<autowiz2013> 그냥 말이 그렇다는 걸 수 도 있지요..
<samahui> 월차 활용은 여자분들이 잘하시더군요 ^^
<autowiz2013> irc 는 암호화 하는 방법 없을려나요?
<samahui> 글쎄요
<autowiz2013> 은근 누군가 스니핑 하고 있다고 생각하면 짜증나는데 말이지요.
<autowiz2013> 회사 욕하고 있는데 사장님이 심어놓은 스파이가 보고 있다거나 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ssl로 암호화
<samahui> 검색해보세요 ^^
<autowiz2013> ssl 할려면 받아줘야 하는데
<samahui> 전 그전에 여기서 이러고 노는데 회사 상사가 있었죠
<samahui> 더 무서운건 아범메니아를 오랫동안 해왔는데
<samahui> 거기서 채팅하던가 글올리고 놀다가
<samahui> 죽이 맞아 상사 욕했는데 봤더니 우리 부장
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<autowiz2013> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 그런 경험이 많아서 왠만하면 채팅에서 상사욕 안합니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz2013> 동시에 알아채신건가요?
<nymph> 무비자도 쉬운게 아니네요..
<autowiz2013> 먼저 알아채신건가요?
<samahui> 제가 처음에 알아체고 숨겼죠
<nymph> 전자여권으로 대체한다는건데..
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 전자여권 만들면 출입국심사 편하게 통과되서 좋던데요
<samahui> 하지만 제 정보가 너무 많이 들어가죠
<samahui> 지문까지..
<nymph> 입국심사는 어렵나요?
<nymph> 질문같은거 한다던데..
<autowiz2013> 제가 물밖을 못나가봐서
<samahui> 글쎄요 나간지 오래되서 요즘은 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz2013> 그냥 여행목적같은거 물어본다고들 들었어요
<samahui> 전 간단한 영어로 가능한 정도로
<nymph> 무비자로 3개월 여행할거다하면 믿을라나..
<samahui> 뭐하러 왔냐
<samahui> 언제까지 있을꺼냐
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> 3개월
<samahui> 등등 묻더군요
<nymph> 이러면 믿을라나요..
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 넘 길어요 ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 근데 입국심사할때
<samahui> 심사시 질문은 상관없지 안나요? 어짜피 비자에 채류일정 정해져있는데
<nymph> 기간을 그냥 1달 이래 말하고 3개월 있어도 되나요?
<samahui> 비자 만료 기간까지 상관없는걸로 알고있어요
<samahui> 전 일때문에 갔었어서
<samahui> 여행비자나 학생비자는 어찌 다른지 모르겠네요
<samahui> 전 길게~ 1년 반이상 거의 2년 있었으니까요
<samahui> 근데 요즘은 비자 길게 나오지 않는걸로 아는데요
<nymph> 무비자가 3개월 입니다.
<samahui> 그럼 상관없자나요 ㅋ
<samahui> 비자 받아서 가는건데
<nymph> 제 말은 입국심사시에 뭐하라 왔냐? 하는질문에 3개월동안 하와이 여행할거다!!
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<nymph> 이러면 어느 미친놈의 입국심사관이 믿을까 하는..
<samahui> 그러니까 심사때 대답은 좋케좋케 하세요
<samahui> 입국심사란 말그대로 입국시켜도 문제 있나없나 보는거니까요
<nymph> 1달만 있을거다 해놓고 3개월...
<samahui> 그 사람이 얼마간 체류해라하고 정하는게 아니니까요
<nymph> 그러다 재입국할때 걸리지 않나요...
<samahui> 상관없어요
<nymph> 그럼 착한 거짓말을.. ㅇ_ㅇ
<samahui> 아
<samahui> 아니다 요즘은 정확히 기제해야 할지도
<nymph> 이거는 써니 아찌가 잘 알듯한데..
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 현지인께 물어보시는게 좋을거 같아요
<nymph> 근데 무비자는 관광이 목적인 비자라서
<nymph> 3개월동안 하와이에 관광할거다 하면 해줄라나..
<samahui> 그게요 처음 입국할때 문제는 안되는데
<samahui> 재입국시에 문제 될수는 있어요
<samahui> 그러니까 하와이 3개월 있다가 돌아와서 한국에 잠깐있고 다시 또 들어가던가 한다면
<nymph> 이럴때는 현지인 알고 있고 그분 집주소 적어서 저기서 지낼거다 하면 문제 없을거 같기도 하고
<samahui> 의심을 살수는 있겠네요
<autowiz2013> 입국심사때 했던말때문에 문제생길거 같지는 않은데요
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<samahui> 9.11이후 많이 까다로워 진거 같은데 요즘은 모르겠어요
<samahui> 암튼 전 미국 갔을때
<samahui> 입국심사 대충 썻 ㅓ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 보통 까다롭지 않게 통과하려면 한달미만이라고 하면
<samahui> 통관은 쉬워요
<samahui> 체류기간 길면 왜 그렇게 긴지 꼬치꼬치 캐물었던거 같아요
<samahui> 글고보니 티켓은 왕복끊어가시나요?
<nymph> 왕복 끊고
<samahui> 그럼 더 간단한데 티켓보여주면 3개월 관광한다고 해도 쉽게 납득하고 통과해줍니다
<nymph> 그렇군요.
<nymph> 유학담당하는 곳에도 물어봐야지..
<nymph> ㅋ
<samahui> 근데 확실히 비자 받아서 가는거면 입국심사 자체가 쉬워요
<samahui> 무비자일때 귀찮아지죠
<nymph> 그럴듯.
<nymph> 근데 비자 받기가 쉽지가 않음.
<nymph> 관광비자나 학생비자나..
<nymph> 학생비자는 보니까 대학생이면 졸라 유리한데
<samahui> 관광비자 가지고 들어갈때 티켓있으면 여행목적이고 하와이 일주하면서 관광할꺼다~ 하면일자야 넝넉하게 줄꺼예요
<nymph> 직장인도 아니고 현재 백수인데, 학생비자 받기가 쉽지 않다고...
<nymph> 근데 관광비자 거절되면 무비자도 않된데요~
<nymph> 그게 문제..
<autowiz2013> 인터넷 대학 입학.
<autowiz2013> 하면 안줄려나요?
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 안해줌
<nymph> 입국심사가 문제네..
<nymph> 아오 머리아파!!
<samahui> 걱정마세요
<samahui> 하와이야 관광지이니까 체류기간 잘 줄꺼예요
<samahui> 보통 1달이라고 해도 6개월 주니까 넉넉하게 줄꺼예요
<nymph> 암튼 감사..
<nymph> 아.. samahui 님은 서식지가 어디신가요?
<nymph> 제가 8월 8일 서울 올라가거든요.
<nymph> 한달정도 연수준비를 할거라서요
<samahui> 전 강남이지만 8일이면 ㅎㅎ 휴가라 여행중일지 몰라요
<nymph> 아..
<nymph> 그렇군요
<nymph> 뭐 9월 초까지는 있을거예요~ ;;
<nymph> 전 이만 나가볼께요~
<samahui> sp
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 다음에 뵈요
<samahui> 알아보니까
<samahui> 전자여권이면
<samahui> 90일이네 출국이면 비자면제되는군요
<samahui> 잘알아보세요
<nymph> 네
<nymph> 감사합니다. _(__)_
<samahui> 그럼 다음에 뵈요 ~
<autowiz2013> 액트님 안녕하세요...
<readytoact> autowiz2013: (__) 환대감사합니다
<readytoact> 요즘 방이 너무 조용하네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 안녕하세오.
<samahui> 네 요즘 너무 조용해요. 접속해 있어도 대화하는 시간이 극히 짧은거 같아요
<autowiz2013> 많이 소외되고 있습니다.
<autowiz2013> 하긴 저도 작년인가 제작년에는
<autowiz2013> 일년에 몇번 못들어올정도 였으니까요
<samahui> 전 거진 접속만 해놓고 조용히 눈팅을 즐겼지요 ㅋ
<readytoact> 음
<readytoact> 전 새로운 도전을
<readytoact> -_- 수년만에 울온을 하고 있습니다.
<readytoact> 리눅스에서 돌려보겠다고
<readytoact> 깔짝대다 개고생하고
<readytoact> 제가 관리하는 회사 가상화서버에서 xp 깔고 .. 울온 살짝 올려서 ;;;
<readytoact> -_- 계속 켜놔도 되니 좋네요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 차라리 버추얼박스에 설치해보지 그러셨어요?
<samahui> 잘돌아갈껀디
<samahui> 전 요즘 VB에 윈도우7깔아서 윈도우 쓸일 있을때는 그거 쓰는디... 나름 만족스럼게 돌아가네요. 디아블로2도 돌아가고 ㅋ
<samahui> 3는 안돌아가요 ~~
<autowiz2013> 디아3가 돌릴려면 사양이 좀 되야 하지요... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 사양이 되도 안돌아가요. VB가 그래픽 카드를 가상으로 쓰니까요
<autowiz2013> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 핸드폰을 새로 샀는데
<samahui> 겔스4 lte-a를 샀더니
<samahui> 문제가 있네요ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 스넵드래곤 800 들어갔데서 좋다고 LTE안사고 LTE-A구입한건데 ...
<samahui> 기존 LTE 모델에 머리만 바꾼거라 그런지 발열 때문에 속도 저하가 심한가 보네요
<samahui> 거진 스넵드레곤800의 성능 유지가 안되는거 같아요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz2013> 그럴 수 도 있겠네요...
<samahui> 이럴줄 알았으면 걍 겔스3로 바꾼다음에 반년정도만 쓰고 다시 차후 스넵드래곤이나 엑시노신형 들어간 모델을 살껄... 하는 생각이 드네요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<autowiz2013> cpu 절전 이나 클럭조절 , 슬립 기능 사용안하면
<autowiz2013> 데탑도 아니고 발열이랑 전기 소모가 너무 심하겠지요...
<samahui> 대략 3년을 사용할 녀석이라 지금까지 나온놈중 최고인놈 구입한건데
<samahui> 왠지 잘못한듯하다는 생각이 드네요
<samahui> 이상하게 구입하려고 조사할때는 단점은 안보이고 장점만 잡히더니... 막상 구입하고 나면 바로 단점들이 보이더라는... ㅜㅜ
<autowiz2013> 전 잠시 외출..
<samahui> 잘다녀오세요
<Markers> 혹시 자바 excuable jar를 파일이 아닌 상태에서 jar 파일로 실행 가능한 방법 아시는분 계시나요?
<Markers> java -cp  classpath주소 클래스네임 으로 하면 된다고 나오는데 왜 안되는지 ㅠ
<samahui> java -jar 파일명 해야죠
<Markers> java -jar jar파일   < 이게 되는게 jar파일이 excutable jar 라서 되는건데....
<samahui> 파일생성없이 그냥 실행한다구요?
<Markers> 제가 jar 파일을 lib용으로 생성햇는데 매니페스트 안 들어간 jar라서 그냥 실행시킬려고 방법 찾아봤더니 제가 적어놓은 위의 방법으로 된다고 나와있는데 제가 해보니 안되서 여쭈어본거예용..
<samahui> java -classpath 주소 크래스명 으로 해보세요
<Markers> 위의 방법이 안되영 =ㅁ=;;
<samahui> 그럼 잘 모르겠는데요. 다른분께 여쭈어 보셔야 될거 같아요 ^^;;
<samahui> java -classpath .;jar파일명 클래스명 이렇게 해줘도 안되나요?
<samahui> 아우 장실이 급한데 누구 자리를 지켜줄 이가 없네요 ㅜㅜ 외근나와서 커피숍에 있는데 같이 있는 사람이 들어가버려서 혼자인데 갑자기 급해오는 장실... 그렇다고 다 정리해서 들고 갈 수도 없고 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 걍 정리하고 휴가나 즐기러 가야 겠네요
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되시고 다음에 뵈요~~~
<autowiz2013> 저녁먹고 왔지요..
<autowiz2013> 칼퇴도 모자를 판에 , 야근이 왠말이냐..
<readytoact1> autowiz2013: 저도 야근예요
<readytoact1> 신입직원들 교육중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2013> 호오... 좀 귀찮은 일을 맡으셨군요 ^^
<readytoact1> 지급해준 노트북 에 리눅스 멀티부팅 하고
<readytoact1> 셋팅한거 자랑질 하랬더니
<readytoact1> 와인으로 스타돌리고 막 그러네요
<autowiz2013> 헐 좀 하긴 하는군요
<readytoact1> -_- 아뇨..
<readytoact1> 립버전 압축해제해서
<autowiz2013> 신입들 보면 가끔 참신하고 신기한 스킬을 조금 가진 사람들이 보이지요...
<readytoact1> 더블클릭하니까 바로 와인이 물고 올라가네요
<readytoact1> 요즘 리눅스가 좋은거지요 .
<autowiz2013> 너무 편해져도 문제인듯 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2013> 예전에 도스 게임할때
<autowiz2013> set 이랑 뭐랑 config.sys autoexec.bat 한참 만지고
<autowiz2013> 그랬다가 언제부턴가 전부 자동으로 되기 시작하더니만...
<autowiz2013> 이젠 리눅스도
<readytoact1> ㅎㅎ 그렇죠.
<autowiz2013> 어떻게 보면 필요없어질 지도 모르겠지만 아직은 쓰이는 부분들에 소홀헤 진다는데 좀 아쉽지요
<readytoact1> 전 오늘 아침에 win98 설치했어요
<readytoact1> ㅋㅋ 고객사에서 뭐 안된다고 -_-.. 98에서
<autowiz2013> 전 오늘 win98 vnc 로 붙어서
<readytoact1> 오
<readytoact1> 멀쩡한 98 구하기 힘들던데
<autowiz2013> vb6.0 으로 짜진 프로그램 오류나서 디버깅 하고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact1> ê½¥..
<readytoact1> 저희도 저희 제품이 그런 문제가 있어서
<autowiz2013> 만들어진지 10년이 다되가는데
<autowiz2013> 돈이 없어서 그런지 갈아 엎을 생각은 없고.. 디버깅할려니 새삼스럽게 vb6.0 책을 찾아봐야 하고 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2013> 요즘 망분리 pc 가 좀 화두가 되는군요
<autowiz2013> 정부정책으로 국.공립기관에 엄청 팔아먹을듯..
<readytoact1> ㅋㅋ
<readytoact1> 네
<readytoact1> 요즘은
<readytoact1> 3.20 테러이후에 확 이슈가 되다가
<readytoact1> 6.25 대란 터지고 더 그랬어요
<readytoact1> 저희가 보안업체라서
<readytoact1> 주고객이 금융권 고객들이고 하다보니
<readytoact1> 아주 난리였었죠..-_-ㅋ 뭐.. 결국 몇몇 기업 배만 불리는건데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz2013> 그러게요 미리 어떻게 알고 회사를 만든듯...
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz2013> 임수 하이...
<autowiz2013> 난 이제 퇴근 모드 고고싱
<imsu> autowiz2013: 퇴근 하십니깡 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 들어가십쇼 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<autowiz2013> 나이스 모닝
<autowiz2013> 제 차도 모닝
<autowiz2013> 액트님 하이요
<autowiz2013> 요즘은 정말 체력이 떨어졌는지
<readytoact> autowiz2013: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2013> 밤을 못세우겠어요
<readytoact> 건강관리 잘 하셔야죠
<readytoact> 저 얼마전에 병원서 검사 받고 왔는데
<autowiz2013> 하루에 3시간정도 못자면 아주 정신이 혼미해지네요.
<readytoact> 두달정도 전부터인가 심장이 벌렁벌렁거려서요
<readytoact> 첨엔 부정맥이 있다고 하더니 혈액검사 결과가 나왔는데
<autowiz2013> 의사는 뭐라고 하던가요?
<readytoact> 간이랑 신장이랑 엉망이고
<readytoact> 혈액순환계통에 문제가 생겨서
<readytoact> 혈액순환이 심장에 영향을 준다고 그러더라고요
<readytoact> 제가 이해하기론 피가 너무 드러워져서 심장에 줘도 못먹는다.. 뭐 이런
<autowiz2013> 그럼 차후 조치는 어떤게 있다고 하던가요? 너무 과로 하지마시고 좀 쉬세요~
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<readytoact> 병원에서만 줁다는 200ml 우루사를 처방받았습니다.
<autowiz2013> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 이러다 한방에 훅-
#ubuntu-ko 2013-08-01
<autowiz2013> 한방에 확~ 팔자 피시고 피서나 다니셔야죠 ^^
<readytoact> ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 생각해보니
<readytoact> 휴가갈 돈도 없어요
<readytoact> 생활이 빠듯해서
<JSTaedev> 안녕하세요/
<JSTaedev> 안녕하세요.
<ahoops_> JSTaedev: 안녕하세요.
<JSTaedev> ahoops_: 안녕하세요. 정말 오랜만입니다.
<ahoops_> 네네. 잘지내시죠?
<JSTaedev> 네. :)
<JSTaedev> 어홉스님은요?
<ahoops_> 잘지냅니다. 아픈곳도 없구요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 요즘 뭐하고 지내요?
<JSTaedev> 그냥..
<JSTaedev> 학교 다니면서 컴퓨터 공부도 하고 일도 하고 뭐 그렇게 지내요
<ahoops_> 네..여친님은요?
<JSTaedev_> 오우, 접속이 끊겼네요.
<ahoops_> 여친님은요?
<ahoops_> 아 언능 말해보세요.
<JSTaedev_> 없습니다.. (__)
<ahoops_> 네네.
<ahoops_> 그말씀을 듣고싶었어요.
<JSTaedev_> ..
<JSTaedev_> ..
<ahoops_> 계속 수고해주시구요.
<ahoops_> 네..네..
<JSTaedev_> ..
<ahoops_> 태풍이 와서 막 사람 날라갈라 하는데, 놀러온 커플들은 좋다고 옆에서 난리치고있군요.
<JSTaedev> ..
<JSTaedev> 지금 거주하시는 지역이 필리핀이시죠?
<ahoops_> 네..
<JSTaedev> 신혼부부인가요?
<ahoops_> 모르겠어요..
<ahoops_> 잡긋들.
<JSTaedev> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> LTE모뎀을 샀어요.
<JSTaedev> dh
<JSTaedev> 오
<ahoops_> 그래서 이제 막 영화를 다운로드 받았는데요.
<ahoops_> 영화가 안나오네요..퀵타임에서는요.
<ahoops_> 맥북은 제대로 되는게 하나도 없군요.
<autowiz2013> 왜 안나올까요?
<ahoops_> 기본적인 문화생활도 안되다니..
<JSTaedev> 그게 코덱 때문이라고는 하는데..
<JSTaedev> 잘 모르겠고
<JSTaedev> VLC Player를 추천드립니다.
<ahoops_> avi확장자라서, 코덱이 어찌고 그런 문제같아요.
<ahoops_> 그거 공짜인가요?
<autowiz2013> vlc 플레이어가 아마 공짜일거에요
<JSTaedev> 넹
<JSTaedev> VideoLAN
<ahoops_> 서니님 괴롭혀야하나.
<ahoops_> 한번 찾아볼게요.
<JSTaedev> Seony님은 지금 안 보이네요ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 옆구리찌르면 나올겁니다.
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 푹.
<JSTaedev> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTaedev> 아, Work_Seony도 있었군요. Server만 봤네요.
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ;
<ahoops_> 요즘 휴가시즌인데
<ahoops_> 다들 계획은 있으신지요?
<autowiz2013> 휴가를 9월에 쓰자는 계획이 있지요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 여친님없으신분들은 그냥 쭉 일하시는게 최선이구요.
<JSTaedev> 전 이미 다녀왔어요~
<JSTaedev> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> JSTaedev: 어디로 댕겨오셨어요?
<JSTaedev> 제주도요~
<ahoops_> autowiz2013: 여친님있으세요?
<ahoops_> 우도 가고싶군요..
<ahoops_> 43메가군요. vlc라는게.
<autowiz2013> 여자사람은 많이 알지요 하하하
<ahoops_> 우아. 700KB라니..속도가;
<ahoops_> 여자사람 -ㅅ-;
<ahoops_> 저도 결혼을 안햇지만.
<ahoops_> 결혼하신분들은 대체 무슨수로 하신건지 감히 상상조차 할수가없군요.
<readytoact> 혹시 비주얼스튜디오 2005 있으신분?
<autowiz2013> 마커스님 하이요...
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 음.. 오늘도 조용하군요
<autowiz2013> 특별한 이변이 없는한
<autowiz2013> 계속 조용할것도 같구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 요즘은 예밀님도 잘 안들어오시고..
<Seony> 다들 잘 안들어오시네요
<autowiz2013> ahoops 님 혼자서 스크롤을 열심히 올리고 계십니다 하하
<Markers> 저 혹시 awk 에서  print 문에 뉴라인을 넣을려고 하는데 방법 아시는분 계시나요''?
<Seony> 음... 나가셨네
<dkpearl> 반갑습니다
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> autowiz2013: 낮엔 막 돌아다니면서 컴터 만져서 그래요. ㅋ
<Seony> 자러갑니다
<readytoact> 하악하악
<readytoact> 혹시 nagios 써보신분
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 푹.
<autowiz2013> 쓕쓕
<autowiz2013> 휘리릭
<autowiz2013> 데굴데굴
#ubuntu-ko 2013-08-02
<autowiz2013> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 방학이라 계속 바쁘네요.  역시 학교는 학기가 시작되야 직원이 편한듯 싶습니다. ㅋ
<autowiz2013> 방학때 평소에 못하는 작업 한다고 저도 대학교 시스템 유지보수 할때 . 방학때가 더 바빳던거 같기도 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 며칠 전에는 UPS 공사했거든요.  오늘 아침부터 온도계, 습도계, 침수 센서 달고 오느라 바빴네요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTaedev> 반갑습니다.
<autowiz2013> 전에 상당히 사이 않좋았던 파트너사 직원이 한명있었드랬습니다.
<JSTaedev> 네
<autowiz2013> 몇달전에 지금 저희 회사에 신입직원이 들어왔는데 이름이 똑같은데.. 이게 은근히 자꾸 이전의 그 사람 생각나면서..
<autowiz2013> 짜증이 -_-;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTaedev> ㅎㅎ
<JSTaedev> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> JSTaedev, Hi
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<ahoops_> 인터넷이 빠르니 영화보게되는 폐해가 있을줄이야;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 원래는 머할까 고민하면서 하루를 지내야하는데
<ahoops_> 영화몇개보고 정신차리니 오전 다갔네요.
<Seony> 원래 영화 몇개 보면 그렇죠 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 휴가시즌이라서 한국사람들 대박 많네요.
<ahoops_> 갈수록 sublime 단축키가 외워지는군화;
<Seony> 스위스 출장 가는거 때문에 호텔 예약해야되는데, 뭔놈의 웹사이트들이 영어 페이지가 없네요...
<ahoops_> 워킹게스트로;;
<ahoops_> 부킹닷컴같은데서 안되요?
<Seony> 출장 가는 회사 근처에서 잡아야하니깐요...
<Seony> 뱅기 2번이나 갈아타고, 또 7시간씩 대기해가면서 24시간 걸려 도착하고, 또 거기서 기차표 미리 예매해논거 타고 1시간 동안 가고 내려서 버스타고... 출장 가는 것도 귀찮네요
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋㅋ 작심하고 출발하셔야겠어요.
<Seony> 네 처음엔 스위스 간다고 좋아했는데, 이제는 너무 번거로워서 가기 싫어요
<ahoops_> 가면 좋은데 가는 과정이 아주;
<ahoops_> 어디갈려면 만만치않아요.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;; 바보 같이 다른 서버 접속해서 여기다 글쓰듯이 하고 있었군요.
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 휴가차 대전에 내려와 있는데 대전은 완전 덥군요
<samahui> 서울은 흐리고 비오는 날이 많아서 그런지 이렇게 까지 푹!~찌는건 올해 처음 느껴보는듯하네요
<samahui> 가만히 있어도 완전 더워 땀이 주르륵 흐르네요
<samahui> 휴가나 즐겁게 즐겨야겠습니다
<samahui> 즐거운 시간들 되세요~~~
<JSTaedev> 반갑습니다.
<autowiz2013> 우와 부럽다 휴가...
<autowiz2013> 안녕하세요
<fasdf> d
<fasdf> hi
<JSTaedev> 반갑습니다.
<osubuntu> !!
<osubuntu> devunt..님?
<osubuntu> 큰 분투님이시닷!!!!!!!!
<osubuntu> 으헠 무서워
<osubuntu> (?)
<Partholon> 가상 리눅스 서버 호스팅으로 쓸만한 곳 아시는분 있나요? 쓸일이 있는데 추천 좀 부탁드려요.
<osubuntu> devunt님 ㅎㅇ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-08-03
<Work^Seony> 퇴근!
<osubuntu> devunt, 여기 있으실 줄은 몰랐습니다
<JSTaedev> 안녕하세요.
<JSTaedev> Seony: 어서오세요.
<Seony> 하이 ㅎㅎ
<JSTaedev> 너무너무 심심하네요
<Seony> 토요일인데 심심하다니 ㅎㅎ
<JSTaedev> 밖에 나가도 할 거 없고 집에 있어도 할 거 없고.. 끙
<Seony> 며칠 전에 구글 채용 담당자한테, 전화 인터뷰를 보고싶다는 메시지를 받아서 오늘 아침에 전화 인터뷰를 봤는데, 역시 사람은 공부를 해야겠다는 생각이 들더라고 ㅋ
<JSTaedev> 왜요ㅋㅋ?
<Seony> 전화 인터뷰인데 조낸 어려워
<JSTaedev> 아하ㅋ
<Seony> 컨닝 페이퍼 안만들어놨으면 하나도 대답 못할뻔했어
<JSTaedev> 헉
<Seony> 웃기는게, 시스템 어드민인데도 자료구조랑 알고리즘을 물어보더라고
<Seony> 구글 필수 과목인듯
<JSTaedev> 오호
<JSTaedev> 어제 말씀했던 자료구조랑 알고리즘이군요!
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 구글은 전산학의 기본을 아주 중요시하거든..
<JSTaedev> 옹
#ubuntu-ko 2013-08-04
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<latraviata2> 흠
<lalala> 안녕하세요
<huick> 음
<huick> 아무도 없나요
<huick> ??????
<huick> 처음 인데...
<huick> 뭐지...요
<autowiz2013> 일요일이군요...
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2013> 안녕하세용~
<autowiz2013> 아... 누가 evssl 설명해 주실 수 있으신분 안계시나요??
<Seony> Extended Validation SSL이라는거네요... 처음 들어보는.. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2013> 벌써 좀 된거긴 한데 웹브라우저에서
<Seony> 한국어 위키는 없군요.   일본어 위키에 구글 번역기 돌려서 보시면 도움되지 않을까 싶은데요
<autowiz2013> evssl 적용된 사이트 들어가면
<autowiz2013> 브라우저가 주소줄에 보통 녹색으로
<Seony> 네
<autowiz2013> 이 사이트가 정상적인 사이트가 맞다고 다시 한번 알려주는건데 정확힌 기술적 프로세스를 분석해 보고 싶은데 자료 찾기가 힘드네요
<Seony> 그게 체인 cert이랑은 다른거군요...
<autowiz2013> 다른거 같더라구요.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-07-28
<razGon_web> hello wolrd!
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 휴 바쁜 월요일이군요
<rura6502> 안녕하세요 조언얻고자 죄송하지만 글하나만 올리겠습니다. 지금 우분투 서버 다운로드(http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/thank-you?country=KR&version=14.04.1&architecture=amd64)가 4.2mb에서 막히는데 저만안되는지, 또는 토렌트는 안되는 환경이고 다른 서버에서 받거나 하는 방법이 없는지 조언부탁드립니다.
<Nymph> 하이~
<samahui> http://ftp.neowiz.com/ubuntu-releases/14.04.1/ 여기서 다운받아보세요
<myobot> [링크 제목] Index of /ubuntu-releases/14.04.1/
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 점심들 맛나게 드세요 ~
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<rura6502> samahui님 참고하겠습니다 감사합니다!
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> -_- 레포데2 지름
<Markers> 레포데2가 먼가여 ㄸㄷ
<samahui_TP> Left4dead 2
<samahui_TP> 구해서 해본게 벌써 몇년전 같은데요 이제 사셨군요. 근데 전 그거 하다보면 심란하고 지저분한 기분이 들어서 오래 못하겠군요... 그래도 서바이벌모드는 나름 재미있었습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 저는 라스트 오브 어스 빨리 해보고 싶네요...  한글판을 사야하는데, 여기서는 돈을 엄청 줘야하니... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 라스트 오브 어스 저도 해보고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ  그거 온갖 게임상은 다 휩쓸고, 플스가 없으면 사서라도 반드시 해보라는 그 겜이죠
<Seony> 특이한게, 게임이면서 미국 작가협회상을 수상했더라구요
<samahui_TP> PS4리마스터 버젼을 보니 PS4를 사고 싶더군요
<samahui_TP> 근데 이거 PC버젼은 안나오는건가요?
<Seony> 그래픽은 별 차이 없던데요
<Seony> 네 안나와요.  그거 독점작이거든요
<samahui_TP> ㅜㅜ 아쉽네요
<Seony> 사실상 너티독에서 만드는 겜들은 전부 독점작이라, 컴퓨터로는 안내보내죠
<samahui_TP> PS3 저렴하니 하나사서 PS3버젼이나 해봐야 겠네요
<Seony> 저도 얼마 전에 플스3을 10만원 정도에 중고 업어왔죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 확실히 플스2,3 정도면 지금 너무나도 저렴해졌고 중고라도 하나 구입해서 해볼만한 게임도 많고 딱 구입시기인거 같아요
<samahui_TP> PS4보다 PS3에 관심이 더가는군요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_TP> 하지만 시간이 없어서 어차피 못한다는게 함정 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 네... 지마켓이나 인터파크에서 중고겜 팔면 좋겠는데, 한국에서는 중고겜은 인터넷에서 안팔더라구요..
<samahui_TP> 오프라인 구매는 가능한데 미국이시라 택배거래했다가는 ㅎㅎ;; 아무튼 구입이 힘드시겠어요
<Seony> 글쵸  그나마 인터파크랑 지마켓이 해외배송을 해주니까, 비싸게 주고서라도 살 의향은 있는데, 문제는 중고를 안팔아요
<samahui_TP> 중고겜 인터넷에서 구입하는 방법이 옥션ebay가 있죠... 다만 가격이 다른 중고 사이트에 비해서 비싸요
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<samahui_TP> 옥션이 중고거래 사이트는 괜찮은데 수수료등의 이유로 비싸게들 올리더라고요 가끔 쿨매 나오면 순식간에 즉구해버리고요
<Seony> 플스에서 제일 해보고 싶었떤 겜이 언차티드2,3이었는데, 이건 마음이 급해서 걍 영문판으로 했꾸요...
<Seony> 파판13은 화면이 너무 아름다워서... 한글판 구해서 해보고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ 근데 파판은 그래픽은 계속 진화하는데 재미는 그렇지 않은거 같아요. 뭐 제가 워낙 구버젼의 팬인이유도 있지만 게임으로서의 재미는 별로예요
<samahui_TP> 언차티디는 저도 추천드립니다. 정말 영화 한편보는듯한 즐거움에 게임자체도 괜찮은 작품이죠
<Seony> 그렇군요.  옛날에 플스2 있었을 때 파판10 했었는데 나름 괜찮았었어요.  이수영이 OST불러서 더 유명했었죠
<samahui_TP> 그게 우리나라에 일본 노래가 못들어 올때라 우리나라만 그렇게 이수영이 따로 녹음해서 들여왔죠
<samahui_TP> 덕분에 오히려 홍보는 좀 된거 같아요
<Seony> 아... 그런 이유가 있었군요
<samahui_TP> 네 근데 원곡보다 났다는 소리를 들었었죠
<Seony> 목소리가 잘어울리잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 이수영하니까 생각나는 영화가 있군요. 퀴즈왕이라는 장진감독 작품인데 거기서 초반 차사고 원인중 하나가 이수영이죠
<Nymph> dkdh~
<Nymph> 아오~
<Nymph> 취직잉 ㅏㄴ되네요..
<Nymph> 연봉이 너무 높은건가...
<samahui_TP> 라디오에서 노래하다 삑사리 나서 이수영이 삑사리가 날리 없다고 놀라는 남자주인공이 반응이 늦어져 사고를내죠 ㅋ ㅋ
<Nymph> 고작해봐야 월 350 인데..
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> Nymph: 협상 가능 적어보지 그랬어 ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 화이팅! 연봉은 협상가능이나 능력껏 받아가겠습니다 하고 적어요 ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 죄다 자바, 오라클~ 이런것뿐이기도 하고..
<Nymph> 맘에 드는게 별로 없네요.
<razGon_web> 애플샾에서 결제하는데. 구매자와 결제자 이름이 동일해야 하나요?
<razGon_web> 결국은 맥북프로 살거 같아요. 8기가...256SSD.ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 헛... 그렇군요...
<Seony> 구매자와 결제자 정보는 애플샾과 관계없는 부분이에요.  그건 금융거래 관련한 부분이거든요..
<Seony> 애플은 구매를 누가했던, A/S는 상관하지 않습니다.
<razGon_web> 카드 인증의 문제는 카드쪽의 문제군요.
<razGon_web> 할부로 주문해서 그런가?
<GarlicChicken_> 한국은 뭐 죄다 SI ...
<GarlicChicken_> 어딜 가도 큰 기업체나 특화기술 업체 아니면
<GarlicChicken_> gnome is gnome
<yari> 안녕하세용
<yari> 다들 잠수신가 쿨럭;;;
<yari> 질문 하나 하려고요 우분투 설치 하려고 14.04를 live usb로 만들었는데 usb 부팅을 시키면 검정색 화면 만 나오고 화면이 먹통이네용.. 혹시 해결법이 있나 싶어서요.
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ 오랜만에 들어왔습니당 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요. 정말 오랜만에 뵙네요
<samahui_TP> 오늘은 사람들이 조용하니 바쁜 날입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 저도 이만 들어가볼께요
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요
<pchero> yari: 혹시 Alt+Ctrl+[F1-F6] 눌러서 콘솔 로그인 되나요?
<jasonjang> ctrl+Alt+ Terminal
<yari> 안되요 블랙 스크린이 뜨네용
<yari> 블랙 스크린에 블랭크 화면 뜨는데 이유를 모르겠네용;;
<yari> 다른 usb 구해서 다시 만들어 보고 있어용 혹시나 싶어서.
<yari> 안되면 맥에서 live usb 만들어 봐야할듯;;;;
<pchero> 음.. 로그 메시지를 확인할 수 있어야 무슨 증상인지 알 수가 있는데..
<pchero> 현상만 가지고는 감이 안잡히네요..
<yari> 현상은 우분투 서버 14.04.1 버젼을 live usb 만들어서 설치를 하려고 하는데
<yari> live usb 인식을 못하네용;;; usb 윈도우는 인식을 하는데
<yari> live usb 만든 방법은 윈도우에서 Universal-USB-Installer 인걸로 만들어 놨고용;;;
<pchero> 음...
<yari> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
<yari> usb 설치 된게 문제였는데 -_-;;;;;;;;
<yari> 이제는 설치도중 GRUB 설치가 안되네용헐 -_-;;
<yari> 머밍;;;
<yari> 이건
<yari> 질문 하나만 할께용 ^^:; usb live 부팅해서 설치 하려고 하는데.
<yari> 파티션 부분 지정시 보니깐 usb 가 sda 로 잡혀 있더라고용 live usb인데도;; 이거 하드디스크 쪽을 sda로 어떻게 변경하나용?
<Nymph> live iso 를 다운받으신건가요?
<Nymph> 그렇다면 설치용 Iso 를 다운받아서 USB 에 구우시고 설치를 진행하셔야 합니다.
<yari> 넹
<yari> 우분투 사이트에서 우분투 서버 용을 받아서 Universal-USB-Installer 이걸 통해서 live usb를 만들었습니다.
<yari> 그리고 usb 부팅했죠
<yari> 진행 쭉하다가 파티션 수동으로 지정하려고 보니깐 live usb가 sda로 잡혀 있고 하드 디스크가 sdb로 잡혀있네용;;
<Nymph> 이상하네요.. 그렇게 하면 안되는데요..
<yari> 저도 이런적 처음이라;;
<yari> 물어보는거;; 오늘 황당한 경험을 많이해서;;
<Nymph> ubuntu-14.04-server 이걸 다운받으셔서 usb 로 구우신건가요?
<yari> ubuntu-14.04.1-server-amd64
<yari> 이거용
<Nymph> 맞게 받으신건데... ;;;
<yari> 그러니 황당함;;
<yari> bios에서도
<yari> 하드디스크만 부팅 하게 설정해놓고
<yari> 바이오스 넘어가고
<yari> 부팅 디바이스 설정에서 usb로 부팅해서
<yari> 하는데도 안되네용;;;
<yari> 미친듯;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<Nymph> 직접 봐야 할듯 하네요.. ㅋ
<yari> 이렇게 되면 CRUB가 usb에 설치가 되는데;;
<yari> 특이한 경우넹;;
<Nymph> GRUB 은 설치할 하드를 선택할 수 있어요.. ;;;
<yari> 그럼 걍 sdb로 해놓고
<yari> CRUB할때 강제로 SDB로 지정 해야겠네용?
<yari> ㅡ,.ㅡ 설치는 되는데 희한한 현상이넹;
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Nymph> 안녕하세요...
<monos> Nymph: 님 안녕하세요
<Nymph> 새벽인데, 들어오셨네요..
<monos> Nymph: 네 전 거의 새벽에만 요즘 컴퓨터 하네요
<monos> Nymph: 낮엔 더워서 컴퓨터 못하겠어요
<Nymph> 그러면 잠은 언제 주무세요?
<monos> Nymph: 아침에요
<Nymph> 낮과 밤을 바꾸면 몸에 헤로워요...
<monos> Nymph: 님 혹시 외장하드를 ext4로 포멧해서 윈도우에 마운트 시켜서 삭제랑 이동시키는 방법 아시나요?
<Nymph> 파일시스템이 다르게 때문에 윈도우즈에서 ext4 를 읽기위해서는 프로그램이 필요하지 않나요?
<Nymph> 외장하드만으로는 어떻게 할수가 없을텐데요...
<monos> Nymph: 윈도우 컴퓨터에서 ext4 외장하드 읽기는 되는데요 복사는 되요
<monos> Nymph: 그런데 이동이랑 삭제는 안되요 쓰기권한 주었는데도 안되더라구요
<monos> Nymph: 게시판 검색해보니 가상으로 리눅스 하나 깔아서 쓰라고 하던데
<Nymph> 파일시스템을 읽기전용으로 해서 그런거 아닐까 싶네요..
<monos> Nymph: 쓰기 권한 주었어요
<Nymph> 소프트웨어가 쓰기도 가능한건가요?
<Nymph> 권한 문제가 아니라 소프트웨어가 쓰기를 지원하는지....
<monos> Nymph: 쓰기 권한 주는 옵션이 있더라구요
<Nymph> 음.. 그럼 잘 모르겠네요...
<monos> Nymph: ext2 볼륨메니저란 프로그램인데요
<monos> Nymph: 리눅스에서 ntfs 파일 시스템을 사용하면 cpu부화랑 네트워크 다운속도가 느려지죠?
<Nymph> 별로 그렇게 느려지지는 않을거 같은데요..
<Nymph> 근데, 왜 리눅스에서 ntfs 를 윈도우즈에서 ext4 를 사용해야하는 이유가 있나요?
<monos> Nymph: 제가 armel 아치 리눅스로 사용할때 ntfs 외장하드를 사용했는데 속도가 너무 느려서
<monos> Nymph: 이번에 포멧하고 armel 데비안 으로 ext4 외장하드 사용하고 있는데 윈도우랑 같이 쓸려니 파일 시스템이 문제네요
<Nymph> 그럴때는 데비안에 ext4 외장하드를 마운팅하시고
<Nymph> 데비안에 Samba  를 구축하시면 되요..
<Nymph> 그러면 윈도우즈 네트워크 공유처럼 윈도우즈에서 파일시스템에 상관없이 사용가능합니다
<monos> Nymph: 네 samba를 구축했는데
<Nymph> 네
<monos> Nymph: 삼바로 복사하면 리눅스 컴퓨터가 너무 느린거라 속도가 17메가 밖에 안나와요
<monos> Nymph: 외장하드 뽑아서 윈도우 컴퓨터 복사하면 70메가 나와요
<Nymph> 그건 네트워크를 이용하기때문에 어쩔수 없는거 같은데요...
<monos> Nymph: 1기가 네트워크인데 속도가 너무 느리죠?
<Nymph> 그거는
<Nymph> 리눅스에서 외장하드로 붙였기 때문일거예요..
<Nymph> 리눅스에 붙은 하드였으면 더 빨랐겠죠...
<monos> 네 리눅스에 외장하드 usb3.0짜리에요
<monos> 리눅스에 노트북하드 붙을수 있던데
<Nymph> 리눅스에서 USB 3.0 인식된건가요?
<monos> 리눅스 usb3.0인식이 된건지 안된거지를 잘 모르겠어요
<Nymph> 리눅스에서 usb3.0 이 제대로 인식이 되지 않았다면 속도가 안나올수도 있는 상황이겠네요...
<monos> 마운트는 잘되었는데 이게 USB3.0으로 인식 된거지 2.0인지 모르겠어요
<monos> 아 그리고 한가지더 궁금한게 있는데요
<monos> piwigo를 아파치에 깔았어요
<Nymph> piwigo 가 뭔지 모르겠네요...
<monos> 그런데 너무 무거워서 mysql 데이타 베이스를 지우고
<monos> 사진 게시판요
<monos> 이거 데이타 베이스 쓰던데
<monos> 데이타 베이스를 만들었는데
<monos> pwigo랑 데이타 베이스랑 둘다 지울려니
<monos> 안되어서요
<monos> 제 리눅스 머신이 너무 느린놈이라
<Nymph> 데이터베이스는 mysql 일텐데..
<Nymph> mysql 에 무슨 데이터베이스 인지만 알면 지우는거는 쉬워요..
<monos> pwigo라고 데이타 베이스를 만들었는데 안지워지더라구요
<monos> 검색해서 하라는데로 했는데
<monos> 안지워서 그냥 두었는데
<monos> htop 치니깐
<Nymph> 그러면 mysql 관리자 계정이 아닌거겠죠..
<monos> 데이타베이스가 메모리 엄청 먹더라구요
<monos> 제 리눅스 시스템 메모리 128메모리인데요
<monos> 데이타베이스만 50메모리 먹네요
<monos> 일단 USB3.0인식된거지 검색해보고 이거 부터 해봐야 겠네요
<Nymph> 128 MB 라는 말씀이신가요?
<Nymph> 메모리가 이상하네요..
<monos> 네
<monos> 128mb메모리요
<Nymph> 구형 컴퓨터인 모양이네요..
<monos> arm이에요
<monos> 포고 플러그요
<Nymph> 아...
<monos> 포고 시리즈4
<Nymph> arm 이군요...
<monos> 이거 가지고 노니깐 엄청재미있더라구요
<Nymph> 데이터베이스 지우는거는 mysql 에 로그인할때에 관리자 계정으로 하심될겁니다.
<monos> x86도 있는데 이건 전기세감당이 안되어서 하나 샀어요
<monos> x86이 정말 좋긴 좋은데 너무 전기를 많이 먹어서 문제에요
<monos> 전기 적게 먹고 스펙 좋은거 가지고 놀고 싶은 소망이 있어요
<Nymph> 글세요...
<Nymph> 전기를 얼마나 먹는다는지...
<Nymph> 그냥 맘 편하게 x86 르로.. ㅋㅋ
<monos> Nymph: 그냥 켜두기만 해도 100W 전기 먹는데요
<Nymph> 365일 켜놓을 실건가요?
<monos> Nymph: 네 서버용 공부겸요
<Nymph> 저도 집에서 x86으로 집에서 6시간씩 켜놓긴하지만
<monos> Nymph: 365 개인서버용으로 하루종일 쓰고 싶어서요
<Nymph> 전기세 뭐...
<monos> 전기세 얼마나 나오시는데요?
<monos> 전 여름이라 한달에 10만원 약간 넘게 나와요
<monos> 다른 가전제품도 있고 해서 에어콘
<monos> 에어콘 안 틀면 5-6만원 나옴
<Nymph> 뭐... 저야 전기세를 안내서..
<Nymph> 한달에 1만 5천원 내시고 가상서버 한대 구매하심이...
<monos> Nymph: 리눅스 USB3.0인식을 아무리 검색해도 이게 정보가 없네요
<Nymph> dmesg | grep -i usb
<monos> [   12.214277] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=043e, idProduct=70f5
<monos> [   12.229241] usb 3-1: Product: LG External HDD
<monos> root@debian:/mnt# [   12.240861] usb 3-1: SerialNumber: A3110300000F
<monos>  12.250004] usb-storage 3-1:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected
<monos> 12.267706] scsi2 : usb-storage 3-1:1.0
<monos> 12.229241] usb 3-1: Product: LG External HDD
<Nymph> usb 3.0 인터페이스에 대한 정보가 없네요...
<Nymph> usb 3.0 으로 동작하는지 아닌지에 대한 내용이 없네요...
<monos> sdcard랑 usb2.0이랑 둘중에 usb2.0이 더 빠르죠?
<monos> Nymph: 님 내 컴퓨터에 와서 한번 봐주실래요?
<Nymph> 잉? 접속이 가능한건가요?
<monos> 네
<monos> ssh로 오시면 되죠
<monos> monos.iptime.org
<monos> root // root
<Nymph> 이런건 귀속말로 하셔야하는데.. 로그에 기록이 되는거라... 나중에 패스워드 바꾸세요,...
<monos> 괜찮아요 공부용이라
<monos> 그냥 언제라도 날려버리고 하나씩 공부할수 있고 하는거니깐
<Nymph> 이거 제품 구글에서 볼수 있나요?
<Nymph> 스펙을 보면 될거 같기도 한데요..
<monos> 네
<monos> 잠시만요
<Nymph> mysql 자체를 지우고 싶은건가요?
<monos> 네
<monos> mysql이랑 piwigo 둘다 지울려고요
<Nymph> apt-get 으로 지우면 될거 같기도 하네요...
<monos> 그건 제가 지우면 되요
<monos> 데이타 베이스만 지울려고 했는데
<Nymph> arm 이라면 제품 스팩이 있어야 겠네요...
<monos> 스펙이 너무 낮아서
<monos> 잠시만요
<monos> 홈피에 스펙이 안나오네요
<Nymph> 아마 usb 3.0 은 지원이 안될거예요..
<monos> 판매처에 가봐야 겠어요
<monos> 지원되요
<monos> USB3.0 포트 2개 있어요
<Nymph> 긍가요?
<monos> 내
<monos> 네
<monos> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=449353767&GoodsSale=Y&jaehuid=200001169&NaPm=ct%3Dhy61avew%7Cci%3Dcfedc926ac3a5ed2479f859a6bc6dc9084ff2fa6%7Ctr%3Dsl%7Csn%3D24%7Chk%3D53812ce18778f3fc8c8cbb19b20d726aef2a2bcc
<myobot> [링크 제목] G마켓 - [해외] Pogoplug Series 4 Backup Device／Newest Version ...
<Nymph> 지원이 되나보네요...
<Nymph> 근데 속도는 왜 그런지는 모르겠네요...
<monos> 저두요
<monos> iptime T3004 기가비트 지원 되는 공유기 사용중이고
<monos> cat6 케이블 사용중인데도 속도가 이상해요
<Nymph> 랜이 기가랜포트인가요?
<monos> 환장할 노릇
<monos> 네
<monos> 그걸 어떻게 확인해요?
<Nymph> 스팩을 보고 확인을 해야죠..
<DarkCircle> ifconfig 쳐도 그냥 나올텐데 ...
<Nymph> DarkCircle: 안나오네요..
<Nymph> lspci 명령어도 없고..
<DarkCircle> dmesg는 있나요?
<DarkCircle> dmesg | grep eth
<DarkCircle> udev 최근 버전이라면 enp
<monos> mv643xx_eth: MV-643xx 10/100/1000 ethernet driver version 1.4]
<DarkCircle> enpxsx
<DarkCircle> 마벨 이더넷이군요
<DarkCircle> 일단 기가비트랜은 지원한다는 얘기네요
<DarkCircle> 근데 실제로 기가비트로 연결됐을지는 모를 일인데
<Nymph> 00:01.0 USB controller: Fresco Logic FL1009 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 02)
<Nymph> usb 3.0 이네요..
<DarkCircle> dmesg | grep mv643xx
<DarkCircle> 치면 몇줄 나올건데 속도 몇으로 연결됐는지 보이나요?
<DarkCircle> link up 이런식으로 뜰건데
<Nymph> eth0: link up, 1000 Mb/s, full duplex, flow control disabled
<Nymph> 기가 연결됐네요..
<Nymph> eth0: link up, 1000 Mb/s, full duplex, flow control disabled
<DarkCircle> 저기 뭐라고 뜨긴 하는데
<DarkCircle> flow control disabled
<DarkCircle> 커널 컴파일 잘못됐네요
<Nymph> new SuperSpeed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd
<DarkCircle> 네트워크 이론 배우셨으면 당연히 저 부분이 뭔가 이상하다는 느낌을 받으실텐데 ..
<Nymph> flow Control disabled 된게
<DarkCircle> flow control이 안되면 에러난 패킷을 받을때 재시도할 확률이 높음.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 처음부터 다시 시작하죠.
<monos> 네
<Nymph> 에고 저는 자야겠네요...
<DarkCircle> 패킷을 전달하는 윈도우 사이즈를 0으로 만들어버린다는 얘기 .
<Nymph> 숙오하세요..
<monos> Nymph: 님 도와주세요
<DarkCircle> 반드시 그런다는 얘긴 아니고 그럴 가능성이 충분.
<Nymph> 기가빗으로 연결됐고 usb 3.0 으로도 드라이버 올라왓고
<Nymph> 그런데 속도 않나온다고 하면 뭔지 모르겟네요..
<DarkCircle> flow control 때문이라니까요.
<Nymph> 내 생각으로는 로컬 하드도 아니고 외장하드로 연결되어 있어서 어느정도 속도 감세가 나올것 같기도 하고..
<DarkCircle> <Nymph> eth0: link up, 1000 Mb/s, full duplex, flow control disabled
<DarkCircle> 외장하드를 USB 3.0으로 연결하실테고
<Nymph> 패킷 오류가 날까 싶..
<Nymph> 옆컴퓨터에서 옆으로 옮기는거라..
<DarkCircle> 외장하드 컨트롤러에서 3.0이 지원이 안되면 거기서도 문제가 있을 확률이 충분.
<Nymph> 확인했을 것으로 추정.. ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 포고 머신에서 3.0 지원해도 외장하드에서 3.0이 지원 안되면 말짱 헛거...
<DarkCircle> 외장하드 USB 포트 색깔 무슨색이예요?
<monos> 파란색이에요
<Nymph> 외장하드 usb 3.0 확인 않하고 사실 분이 아니라는 거라능..
<DarkCircle> 그럼 뭐 결론 다 났네 ...
<DarkCircle> 네트워크 문제네요.
<monos> 기가비트 공유기
<DarkCircle> 공유기는 아니고
<monos> iptimeT3004
<Nymph> flow control enabled 됐다고 해겨로딜거 같지는 않다는게 제 소견..
<DarkCircle> 아뇨
<DarkCircle> 그게 크리티컬임.
<DarkCircle> USB 3.0은 firewire보다 더 빠름.
<Nymph> 외장하드는 HDD 인가요?
<Nymph> SSD 아니지요?
<monos> 그냥 하드에요
<DarkCircle> 결정적으로 flow control이 안되면 패킷 전송하다 오류났을때 window 사이즈를 0으로 만들어버리고 다시 전송할 수 있기 때문에
<DarkCircle> 속도가 안올라갑니다.
<monos> HDD
<Nymph> 그럼 초당 70MB/s 는 불가능에 가깝..
<monos> HDD인데 윈도우에 마운트 시켜서 복사 하면 70메가 나와요
<monos> 그런데 삼바로 -> 윈도우로 복사하면 17메가 나와요
<Nymph> 삼바쪽 설정도 봐야겠네요.. ㅋ
<Nymph> 네트워크 , 삼바 설정
<Nymph> 두개 문제가 잇는 모양네요.
<DarkCircle> 윈도우로 부팅했을때 정상이라는 얘기잖아요?
<DarkCircle> 삼바는 잘못 없고요
<DarkCircle> 1. 드라이버 2. 커널 컴파일
<DarkCircle> 두개 문제가 확실.
<Nymph> 삼바가 잘못 없다는걸 어떻게 단정짓지요?
<DarkCircle> 고질적인 드라이버의 문제일 가능성이 더 크죠.
<DarkCircle> 삼바에 연결할때 보안레이어 연결 하나요?
<Nymph> 가능성이 없지는 않다는 이야기 같네요..
<Nymph> 암튼 수고욤..
<DarkCircle> 리눅스 쓸때 괜히 커널 손으로 컴파일 하고 튜닝하는게 아니예요. 그런 쓸데없이 자잘한 문제 때문에 커널에 넣을지 모듈로 빼낼지 서드파티에서 가져올지를 결정하면서 별의별 삽질을 하죠.
<monos> DarkCircle: 아니에요
<monos> DarkCircle: 보안 안써요
<DarkCircle> 그러면 일반 연결이고 속도저하를 일으킬만한 특별한 요인은 제공하지 않겠네요.
<monos> DarkCircle: 님 17메가면 USB2.0속도죠?
<DarkCircle> 네 거의 그정도 나오죠.
<DarkCircle> 잠시 체크 할 사항이 있는데
<DarkCircle> smb.conf 에 socket_options = TCP_NODELAY 넣으샸?
<DarkCircle> 샸 -> 셨
<monos> 그 옵션 자체를 안써요
<monos> 주석 처리요
<monos> DarkCircle: 제가 OS는 usb2.0 ext3 으로 부팅하고 저장장치는 USB3.0 ext4로 쓰는거 때문에 그럴까요?
<DarkCircle> 일단 커널에서는 3.0을 인식하긴 하는데 2.0 속도로 연결했는지 3.0으로 연결했는지는 ... 정확하게 리포트가 안되니 그 부분은 그냥 잠정적으로 3.0으로 연결됐다고 보는거예요.
<DarkCircle> https://calomel.org/samba_optimize.html
<myobot> [링크 제목] Samba Optimization and Speed Tuning @ Calomel.org
<DarkCircle> 우선 이부분 아래에 socket options = blabla 이거 그대로 넣고 저장하시고 돌려보시고
<DarkCircle> flow control 비활성화 된 부분의 문제는 구글에서 직접 찾아보시는게 ...
<DarkCircle> 원래 드라이버 문제냐 커널에서 뭘 비활성화 한거냐 이건 그냥 키워드 검색으로 때리면 나옵니다.
<monos> 옵션 넣었는데 여전히 속도가 그러네요
<DarkCircle> 참고는 https://calomel.org/samba.html 여기
<myobot> [링크 제목] Samba Server Tutorial @ Calomel.org
<DarkCircle> 그리고 서비스 다시 시작하셨나요?
<DarkCircle> stop and start
<monos> 네
<monos> service samba stop
<monos> service samba start
<monos> 했어요
<DarkCircle> uname -a
<DarkCircle> ?
<monos> 잠시만요
<monos> Linux debian 3.14.0-kirkwood-tld-1 #1 PREEMPT Tue Apr 1 22:54:58 PDT 2014 armv5tel GNU/Linux
<DarkCircle> 커널은 이상하게 최신이네 -ㅅ- ..
<monos> 3.15가 최고 최신이라더라구요
<monos> 3.15로 커널 업데이트 하다가 날려서
<monos> 3.14로 다시 깔았어요
<DarkCircle> 3.15가 안정 최신은 맞네요
<DarkCircle> 흠 몇가지 레포트를 찾아보니
<DarkCircle> 드라이버가 좀 불안해요 ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<DarkCircle> 심한경우 링크 다운까지 일어나는데 ...
<DarkCircle> 드라이버가 아직은 제대로 된 상태라고 보긴 어렵네요
<DarkCircle> 당분간은 그냥 있는 그대로 쓰시는게 안전할듯.
<monos> 네
<DarkCircle> https://lists.debian.org/debian-arm/2014/02/msg00037.html
<myobot> [링크 제목] Linux-image-3.12-1-kirkwood : problem with network ?
<DarkCircle> 더 심한 문제니 참고해보셔도 괜찮을듯.
<DarkCircle> 배포판이야 그놈이 그놈일거고 ...
<DarkCircle> 어차피 커널도 그놈이 그놈.
<monos> 이렇게 써도 되는문제가 한가지 있어요
<monos> 외장하드를 뽑아서 윈도우컴퓨터에 꼽아서 자료 정리 하면 지우기랑 이동하기가 안되요
<monos> 쓰기권한도 주었는데요
<monos> ntfs 외장하드로 쓰면 해결 되는데 이걸 리눅스에 쓰면 네트워크 속도가 느려지고 CPU부화가 생긴다고 해서 ext4로 쓰고 있어요
<DarkCircle> 음 ... ntfs가 워낙 공개 안된 부분이 많아서 서드파티가 아무리 드라이버를 잘 만들어도 성능 개떡일거예요
<DarkCircle> 꽤 신빙성있는 소스의 말을 인용하자면 ...
<DarkCircle> 돈주고 사서 써봤는데 이시키들 캐사기친거 같다 (...)라고.
<DarkCircle> 윈도우 > 오픈소스 > 돈주고 산거  (성능점수)
<DarkCircle> Linux/Unix용 ntfs 드라이버는 상용||오픈소스 두가지임.
<monos> DarkCircle: ntfs-3g 이거 쓰는데요
<DarkCircle> 네 그거밖에 없어요
<DarkCircle> 그게 어떤 업체에서 만드는건데 성능 무지 구려요.
<FriedChicken> 잠시 급한 일로 응가방에 ㅡㅡ
<autowiz> 냠냠냠
<DarkCircle> 아직도 야근을 하시다니 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 이리 시원한 밤에 ... ㅎㄷ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> Work^Seony: 이더넷이랑 네트워크들이 전부 1기가랜 인데 속도가 제대로 안나오는 경우가 있는데
<monos> Work^Seony: 이걸 어떻게 해야 될지 모르겠어요
<Work^Seony> 속도가 얼마나 나오는데요?
<monos> 17-20메가요
<monos> ext3으로 포멧해도 마찬가지
<Work^Seony> 100메가랜이면 10메가 이하가 정상 속도니까, 10메가만 넘으면 일단 "제대로" 작동한다고 볼 수 있는데요,
<Work^Seony> 그 이상의 속도는, 다른 환경에 좌우되는 거에요
<monos> 외장하드 시스템으로 쓰는데요
<Work^Seony> 외장하드 인터페이스는요?
<monos> 외장하드를 윈도우 컴퓨터 물리면 속도가 70메가 나와요
<monos> usb3.0
<monos> ext3으로 포멧했음
<monos> 제가 복사할때 cpu 테스트
<monos> htop 해보니 cpu가 100프로 가던데요
<monos> 이것때문일수도 있나요?
<Work^Seony> cpu가 어떤 건데 100%나 나와요?
<monos> arm 700
<monos> 포고 시리즈 4dpdy
<monos> 포고 시리즈 4에요
<monos> 가정용 클라우드 용도로 쓰는건데요
<Work^Seony> arm이면 100% 나올 수 있겠네요
<Work^Seony> 일단 윈도우에서 70메가 나오는건 믿을 수 없는 부분이 있는데요,
<Work^Seony> 캐시 때문에 마치 복사가 다 된것처럼 보여주는 경향이 있거든요
<monos> 그래요?
<Work^Seony> 1기가 정도 되는걸 윈도우에서 복사하고, 케이블을 바로 뽑아보세요.  그리고나서 파일을 재생해보세요
<monos> 일단 보이는건 70메가로 나오니
<monos> 네
<Work^Seony> 그건, 70메가로 전송되는걸로 보여주고, 백그라운드에서 전송이 진행 중인 현상이에요.
<Work^Seony> 근데 제가 지금 말씀드리는건 "그럴수도 있다"라는거지, 꼭 그렇다는건 아니에요
<monos> Work^Seony: 2기가 짜리 복사하다가 뽑으니 다 취소 되어 버리네요
<monos> Work^Seony: 완전 다 복사하니 그대로 파일이 들어가고요
<monos> Work^Seony: 완전 다 복사 하고 바로 케이블 뽑으니
<monos> Work^Seony: 파일은 그대로 들어가네요
<Work^Seony> 복사 끝났다고 나온 상태에서 케이블 뽑고 확인하니까 잘 들어갔단 얘기죠?
<Work^Seony> 그러면, 윈도우에서는 속도가 제대로 나온다는 얘기네요
<monos> 네
<Work^Seony> 리눅스에서만 해결을 보면 되겠군요...
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 궁금한게 있는데요 sdcard 속도가 10메가? usb2.0 20메가 usb3.0이 70메가 HDD가 100메가 이상이죠?
<Work^Seony> 네 대충 비슷해요.
<monos> Work^Seony : 지금 arm OS를 usb2.0으로 한 상태고 저장장치를 usb3.0으로 했는데 이것때문일수도 있겠네요?
<Work^Seony> 네  가능성 있어요
<monos> Work^Seony : 부팅을 HDD로 바꾸면 속도 확 올라가겠죠?
<monos> Work^Seony : 노트북 하드를 중고로 하나 사서 실험해봐야 겠네요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 노트북하드 5400rpm도 속도 100메가 나오죠?
<Work^Seony> 부팅을 usb로 하시는 거에요?
<monos> Work^Seony: 네
<monos> Work^Seony: usb2.0으로 부팅 할수 있게 설계되었어요
<Work^Seony> 음... 아무래도 하드로 부팅을 하는게 더 낫기야 하죠.
<monos> Work^Seony: sdcard나 usb2.0으로 부팅할수 있게 만들어졌네요
<Work^Seony> 5400rpm은 테스트를 안해봐서 잘 모르겠지만 100메가는 안넘을 것 같은데요
<monos> Work^Seony: 100메가는 안되어두 외장하드보단 빠르면 좋을텐데요
<Work^Seony> 일단, 초당 전송속도 50메가 이상 나오게 하는게 먼저일거 같아요
<monos> 지금 usb2.0을 ext3으로 쓰는데 이걸 ext4로 바로 바꾸고 싶은데 방법을 잘 모르겠어요
<monos> 포멧 안하고 하는방법이 있다고는 하는데 한글 문서를 못찾고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 구글 검색하면 많이 나와요.
<Work^Seony> 문제는 CentOS용이라서 초보자용은 아니라는게 문제죠...
<Work^Seony> http://bugcide.blogspot.com/2013/09/centos-ext3-ext4.html
<myobot> [링크 제목] Dream of the dream: CentOS - 사용중인 ext3 파일 시스템을 ext4로 변경하는 법
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 아파치를 지웠는데도 아파치 서비스가 계속 생겨요
<Work^Seony> 어떻게 지우셨는데요?
<monos> Work^Seony: 님
<monos> Work^Seony: apt-get --purge reove apache2
<monos> Work^Seony: apt-get --purge reove php5
<monos> Work^Seony: apt-get --purge mysql-server5.0
<monos> 지웠는데도 프로세서도 강제로 죽여도 리부팅하면 계속 다시 나와요
<Work^Seony> reove가 아니라 remove에요
<monos> 네 remove 했어요
<Work^Seony> 그러면요,
<Work^Seony> sudo service apache2 stop
<Work^Seony> sudo apt-get purge apache2 해보세요
<monos> 일단 없다고 나와요
<monos> Package 'apache2' is not installed, so not removed
<monos> 일단 서버 리부팅 해봐야 겠어요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 여전히 계속 떠요
<monos>  1743 ?        00:00:00 apache2
<monos>  1744 ?        00:00:00 apache2
<monos>  1686 ?        00:00:00 apache2
<Work^Seony> apache2가 설치되지 않았다고 나오는데 어떻게 그게 나올 수가 있는지 이해가 안되네요
<Work^Seony> 쓰시는 배포판이 뭐에요?
<monos> Work^Seony: 데비안요
<monos> Work^Seony: 저 서버에 한번 와서 봐주실래요?
<Work^Seony> 그러면 패키지 이름이 다를지도 모르겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 저도 일하는 중이라서요
<monos> Work^Seony: 네 죄송
<Work^Seony> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<monos> Work^Seony: 일단 계속 검색해볼게요
<Work^Seony> aptitude search apache | grep ^i
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 해서 나오는거 알려주세요
<monos> i A apache2-mpm-prefork             - Apache HTTP Server - traditional non-threa
<monos> i A apache2-utils                   - utility programs for webservers
<monos> i A apache2.2-bin                   - Apache HTTP Server common binary files
<monos> i A apache2.2-common                - Apache HTTP Server common files
<monos> i A libapache2-mod-php5             - server-side, HTML-embedded scripting langu
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 이렇게 나와요
<Work^Seony> 그러면,
<Work^Seony> 저기 i A 다음에 나오는 글자들 있죠?
<Work^Seony> apache2-utils apache2.2-bin 등등..
<Work^Seony> 쟤네들을 전부 apt-get purge 하시면 되요
<monos> 네
<Work^Seony> 한줄에 다 쓰셔도 됩니다.
<monos> 네
<monos> 이해 했어요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 다 지웠더니 부팅 불능되었어요.
<Work^Seony> 메시지가 뭐라고 나오는데요?
<monos> 이게 ssh로만 쓸수 있게만들어져서
<monos> 메세지 같은게 없고 불만 깜빡이네요
<Work^Seony> 헐...
<Work^Seony> 아파치 관련 패키지만 지우신거 맞죠?
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 전원껏다가 다시 키니깐 부팅 되었어요
<Work^Seony> 종료가 제대로 안됐나보네요
<monos> Work^Seony: 이제 정상되네요
<monos> Work^Seony: 감사합니다ㅣ ^_^;
<Work^Seony> ;-)
<monos> 이제 128m메가 메모리 라서 apm은 무리라서 지웠는데
<monos> apm하고 트렌스 미션하고 piwigo 깔아버리니
<monos> cpu랑 메모리 100항상 유지 되고 램도 128메모리 풀로드 항상 되고
<monos> 못쓰겠더라구욧
<monos> 역시 싼게 치고 좋은게 없네요
<Work^Seony> arm 씨퓨가 뭐 늘상 그렇죠...
<Work^Seony> 저는 파일서버에 제온 씨퓨 넣었는데요
<Work^Seony> NAS 기가빗이라고 다 빠를 거라고 생각하시면 안되요
<Work^Seony> 마케팅의 술수입니다
<monos> 네
<monos> 속았어요
<monos> x86 저전력 시스템 맞출걸 그랬어요
<Work^Seony> 그리고, 저전력이 아니라고 하더라도, 씨퓨를 많이 안쓰면 그만큼 전기도 많이 안나가요
<Work^Seony> 파워서플라이 300와트라고 해서 컴키면 300와트 풀로 돌아가는게 아니거든요...
<monos> 네
<monos> 저 128w cpu유에 하드 5개 쓰는 컴퓨터가 있는데
<monos> 이걸로 게임도 하고 자료도 정리 하고
<monos> 업무도 보는데 전기세가 엄청나요
<monos> 파워는 750w
<Work^Seony> 게임은 씨퓨랑 그래픽카드를 풀로 다 쓰니까 그럴만 하죠
<monos> 네
<monos> 그래서 이번에 amd 카비니 5350 cpu로 x86한번 맞춰볼까 해요
<monos> 그게 4코어 cpu라서 좋은거 같아요
<monos> nm70으로 맞출려고 했는데 2코어라서 안했어요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요... 저는 그냥 제온으로 만족해요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> Work^Seony: 제온은 엄청 좋은거자나요. 성능도 엄청 좋고 가격도 엄청 비싸고해서 저는 엄두도 못내요
<Work^Seony> 그런가요?  제온도 i7이랑 가격 비슷한 모델 있어요
<monos> Work^Seony: cpu i7이랑 비슷한 가격으로 사도 메인보드가 너무 비싸서 못 맞춰요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요..
#ubuntu-ko 2014-07-29
<monos> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> 안녕하쉼까
<readytoact> 요즘
<readytoact> 스팀에 미쳐서
<readytoact> -_-
<readytoact> 마구 게임 지르는중
<Work^Seony> 플레이는 안하시구요?
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 어려워서
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ  그래도 플레이 하시고 주문하시죠
<readytoact> dk rmsid
<readytoact> 아 그냥
<readytoact> 좀비 때려잡는 게임좀 하려다가
<readytoact> WarZ라는 이상한 게임샀다가
<readytoact> -_- 들어가면 죽어요
<readytoact> 마구는 .. 아니고
<readytoact> 한 세개 샀는데
<readytoact> 은근 비싸니까
<monos> readytoact: 님 스팀 게임 뭐하시는데요?
<rainbow> 안녕하세요.
<monos> samahui_TP: 님 혹시 팬티엄D 는 I486인가요 I686인가요?
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Guest18660> 오 되는군요 ㅡㅡ;
<readytoact> monos: 아.. Warz랑
<readytoact> 어제 레포데2 샀는데 -_- 이건 공짜로 풀릴때 못 얻은 한때문에
<monos> readytoact: 저는 공짜로 주는거 레포데2 받았는데
<readytoact> 샀다가... 사긴 샀는데 -_-;; 무섭군요 .
<readytoact> 그러게요
<samahui_TP> 누구 말대로 스팀은 콜렉터를 위한 게임 수집기죠 ㅋ
<readytoact> 그리고 음... 무료로 하던거 중엔
<readytoact> 워프레임하고 플래닛 사이드
<readytoact> 아 어제 그것도 샀네
<monos> samahui_TP: 혹시 팬티엄D가 아키텍처 I486인지 I686인지 아세요?
<readytoact> 거 뭐지 재목이
<readytoact> 미친 염소
<readytoact> -_- 왜 거 ..
<readytoact> Goat simulator
<samahui_TP> monos: 팬티엄D는 x86-64 지원이니 i686이겠죠
<monos> readytoact: 플래닛 사이드 우리나라 다음에서 서비스 하지 않나요?
<readytoact> monos: 아 그런가요?
<readytoact> 잘 하면 재밌을거 같은데
<readytoact> 시작하자마자
<monos> readytoact: 네 저두 해봤는데 컴퓨터가 좋아하 하는거 같아요
<readytoact> 전장 한복판에서 떼총질 하고 난리 치는 게임이라
<readytoact> -_- 시작하자마자 죽는경우도
<readytoact> WarZ는
<monos> readytoact: 어렵더라구요 fps게임
<readytoact> 너무 하드코어라서
<readytoact> PvP는 기본
<readytoact> 죽으면 갖고 있는 아이템 무조건 다 흘리고
<readytoact> 게임내 밴딧(강도)들이 많다는군요. 저는 일부러 사람 적은 서버에서 하는데
<readytoact> -_- 좀비한테 쫓기기도 바쁜데
<samahui_TP> FPS는 전 요즘건 베틀필드 시리즈가 재미있고 예전에는 언리얼을 즐겁게 했었죠
<readytoact> 사람한테 쫓겨야 하든지
<readytoact> 일단
<readytoact> 노트북 그래픽이 좋지 않아서
<readytoact> 근데 레포데2는
<readytoact> 그래픽은 할만하던데요
<monos> samahui_TP: 베틀필드3도 공짜로 많이 했어요
<readytoact> 대신 난이도가 -_-
<samahui_TP> fps건 rts건 최고난이도는 인간상대죠 ㅋ
<monos> 스팀 게임 공짜로 주거나 테스트 할때 하고 돈주고 아직 산거는 없네요
<readytoact> 음 스트레스 해소용으로 회사 청구해 보려고요
<readytoact> =_= 안되면 말구
<readytoact> 그냥 회사서 켜놓고 잠깐잠깐 볼 수 있는 그럼 겜 찾는데
<readytoact> 아키에이지인가?
<readytoact> 국내 게임인데
<readytoact> 스팀입점예정이래서
<readytoact> 아 맞다
<monos> samahui_TP: 혹시 리눅스 강좌 중에 부트 부터 리눅스 커스텀 자기만의 리눅스 만드는거 같은거 있는곳 아세요?
<readytoact> 한국에서 이용불가
<readytoact> -_-..
<monos> 아키에이지 넥스트 나왔어요?
<samahui_TP> monos: 우분투 포럼 살피던가 그냥 구글링하세요
<monos> 아키에이지는 우리나라에서 서비스 하자나요?
<readytoact> 네
<readytoact> 근데 스팀입점 패키니는
<samahui_TP> 요즘 우분트 많이 써서 그런지 몰라도 꽤 많아요
<readytoact> 국내 이용 불가
<samahui_TP> 전 잠시 회의좀 하다올께요
<monos> samahui_TP: 네
<readytoact> monos: goo.gl/E0jyzj
<readytoact> 옛날 강좌인데 리눅스 기초 이론관련된 부분은
<readytoact> 참조 하실만할 듯 합니다. 부트과정이라 커널 컴파일 등등
<readytoact> 22편까지 있구요.
<readytoact> 2-1, 2-2 이런식으로 하면.. 한 40편 정도.. 한편당 시간은 20분 내외
<readytoact> 저희 신입들 교육할 때 썼습니다
<monos> 404: Page not found – the page  http://goo.gl/E0jyzj  does not exist.
<readytoact> 아 E0i
<readytoact> j가 아니네요
<monos> readytoact: 동영상으로 나오네요
<monos> readytoact: 이거 보면 제가 커스텀 리눅스도 만들수 있을까요?
<readytoact> 커스텀 리눅스라면
<readytoact> 배포본을 말씀하시는건가요
<monos> readytoact: lilo나 uboot같은걸로 부팅 부터 커널 설치
<readytoact> 음.. 저 강좌 하나로는 어려울 것 같은데.. 말씀하신
<readytoact> 부분부분은 다 있어요
<readytoact> 강좌에는
<monos> readytoact: 그냥 배포판 설치하면 gui가 있자나요?
<readytoact> 물론 커널 컴파일 부분은 오래번 버전이라
<monos> readytoact: gnu라고 해야 하나
<readytoact> 서버 버전은
<readytoact> gui가 기본으로 포함되어 잇진 않죠
<monos> readytoact: 아 몰랐네요
<readytoact> 기본 UI(유니티)는 너무 무거워서
<readytoact> 저도 서버에는
<readytoact> 서버버전 깔고
<readytoact> 가벼운 윈도 매니저 써요
<monos> readytoact: 윈도우 매니저 어떤거에요?
<readytoact> xfce 주로 씁니당
<monos> readytoact: 오픈박스가 더 가볍나요?
<readytoact> 음 오픈박스 안써봐서 모르겠어요
<readytoact> xfce는
<readytoact> 구글링하면 금방 나와요
<readytoact> 저 잠시 인터넷 짤릴 수도 있어요.
<monos> xfce 버전 데스크탑은 많이 써봤어요
<readytoact> vpn접속할거라서
<monos> 네
<readytoact> 음?
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 브릿지 네트웍이지
<monos> readytoact: 님 server 버전으로 깔아서 ssh로 다른컴퓨터에 다 조작해서 사용할수 있죠?
<readytoact> 네
<readytoact> 우분투는
<readytoact> 따로 ssh설치하셔도 되고
<readytoact> 우분투 서버 버전은
<readytoact> 설치할때 ssh 서버 설치할건지 물어보기도 하니까.
<monos> readytoact: 키보드 마우스 그래픽카드 빼고 본체만 놓고 쓰면 되겠네요?
<monos> readytoact: 그런데 부팅이 될지 안될지 모르겠네요
<readytoact> 네 최초설치에
<readytoact> 서버 셋팅해놓고
<readytoact> IP할당해주고 나면
<readytoact> 크게 쓸일없어요.
<monos> readytoact: 제가 데스크탑 리눅스들만 써봐서 서버용은 한번도 안써봤어요
<monos> readytoact: 오늘 한번 깔아봐야 겠어요
<readytoact> 굳이 서버용 쓰셔야하는 이유가 있으세요?
<monos> readytoact 모니터가 없고 전기절감을 위해 키보드 마우스 그래픽카드 없이 쓸려고요
<readytoact> 아 서버용으로요?
<monos> 네
<monos> 개인 서버로 제가 arm 샀다가 낭패봤어요
<monos> 성능이 무지 구려요
<monos> 데스크탑에 비해 완전 너무 구려서
<monos> 쓰지도 못하겠어욧
<readytoact> ^^;;
<readytoact> arm..뭐 사용하기 나름이긴한데
<readytoact> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> readytoact, 콘솔화면을 네트웍으로 보려면, 시리얼 콘솔이나 bmc 없이는 안되겠죠?
<readytoact> Work^Seony: +_+.. 네 아무래도.. 가끔 벤더사에서 제공하는 전용 클라이언트가 있긴 합니다만
<Work^Seony> 그냥 홈유저용 보드요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 꾸엑
<readytoact> 그런건 뭐 어디다 또 쓰시려고
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 걍 사무실에서 집 접속이 안되면 답답해서요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 이젠 홈서버도 시리얼 콘솔이 필요할 때가 온건가...
<readytoact> 써니님은 홈=연구소
<Guest18660> 저기 우분투 생초보인데요. 윈도우에 우분투를 깔았는데 업데이트가 S/W 업데이트가 안되는 경우에 어떻게 해결할 수 있나요?
<readytoact> 근데
<readytoact> 콘솔도 네트워크 접속 가능하게 설정할 수 있을텐데
<readytoact> 차라리 VPN으로 연결하고 내부에서만 콘솔을 네트웍으로 붙게 하셔도 될 듯..
<Work^Seony> readytoact, 그건 SOL Serial Over LAN이라는 기능을 쓰면 되는데, 어디까지나 보드에 시리얼 포트가 있어야해요...
<readytoact> Guest18660: 윈도우에 우분투를 설치하셨다고요?
<Guest18660> 예
<readytoact> Work^Seony: 오.. 하나 배웠네
<readytoact> SOL
<readytoact> 용어는 몰랐어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> Wubi가 패키지 업데이트도 되나보네요...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Guest18660> Failed to download repository information 이라고 뜨는데...
<readytoact> 저도 콘솔 관리가 구찮아서 네트워크 설정해놓고 썼었는데
<readytoact> 네트워크 장비
<monos> 팬티엄D 945 = x86_64 i686 아키텍처 둘중에 멀로 설치 하는게 좋겠어요?
<Work^Seony> 설치?  그런걸 묻는 설치가 있어요?
<readytoact> 64비트 되면 64로 하셔요 .
<readytoact> 이미지 다운받는거 말씀하시는건가요
<Work^Seony> 아~
<readytoact> Guest18660: 인터넷은 되세요? 우분투에서?
<monos> readytoact: 네 이미지 다운로드요
<Guest18660> 예
<monos> readytoact: iso 이미지 멀로 받는게 좋을지 모르겠어요
<Work^Seony> Guest18660, 일단 인터넷이 된다면, 우분투 저장소를 확인해보셔야겠네요
<Guest18660> 우분투 저장소라 함은?
<Work^Seony> readytoact, 시리얼포트 달린 보드면, 시리얼 셋업에 SOL이라는 기능이 있거든요.  없으면, grub에서 serial을 지정해서 업데이트 해주면 되죠...
<Work^Seony> Guest18660, 뭐부터 설명해야할지 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 오만가지 얘기를 다 알려드려야할 거 같은데..
<readytoact> 전 우비로 설치해본적이 없어서
<readytoact> -_- 그냥 파티션 쪼개든지
<readytoact> 가상머신으로 설치해서 쓰는게 편한데
<Work^Seony> 걍 버츄얼박스 같은 가상머신으로 다시 설치하세요
<monos> 버츄얼 박스 우비 vmware 3가지 있던데
<Guest18660> 그런데 가상머신으로 설치해보니 너무 느려져서요. 버벅거리더라고요.
<Work^Seony> 피씨 사양이 코어2듀어 정도만 되도 괜찮을텐데요...
<monos> 그거 처음에 까실때 cpu코어랑 램 많이 잡아주면 빨라요
<Guest18660> 음 그런건가요
<Work^Seony> 어차피 우비나 가상머신으로 쓰실거면, 그냥 우분투가 뭔지 맛만 보시려는 거잖아요
<Work^Seony> 그걸로 설마 뭔가를 할리는 없으실거고,
<Guest18660> 우분투를 배워서 임베디드로 사용하려 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 그러면, 가상머신이나 우비로 쓰시면 안되죠
<monos> 우분투 가상으로 깔아서 ext 파티션 하드들 정리함
<Guest18660> 제가 리눅스나 유닉스를 접한지 한 18년 전이라 다 잊어버렸어요 ㅡㅡ
<Work^Seony> 파티션 나누고 정식으로 쓰셔야죠...
<Guest18660> 음 그렇군요.
<Work^Seony> 임베디드 하시려는 분이 우비라뇨...
<monos> 듀얼 부팅으로 실 설치 하는거도 좋음
<Guest18660> 우비 사용하니까 듀얼 부팅으로 설치 되더라고요.
<Work^Seony> 우비는 제대로 설치하는게 아니에요.  그냥 체험만 해보는 거죠.
<monos> 우비는 한번도 사용안해봤는데
<Guest18660> 아 그렇군요.
<Work^Seony> 대충 우분투가 이런 거구나 하는 정도로 구경만 해보는 거에요
<Guest18660> 옛날에 텍스트 쓰던 그 리눅스가 윈도우로 변신해 있으니, 이상하더라고요 ㅡㅡ
<Work^Seony> 18년 전에 써보셨으면, 지금의 리눅스는 거의 윈도우 7 급입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Guest18660> ㅋㅋ 맞아요
<Guest18660> 이제는 아무것도 모르겠어요 ㅡㅡ
<Work^Seony> 우분투 하나만 깔아서 쓰시는 분들도 많구요, 지금은 우분투를 설치하고 가상머신에 윈도우 돌리는 분들이 대부분이에요
<Guest18660> 음 그렇군요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 윈도우 안써본지 몇달은 된거 같네요
<Guest18660> 그럼 일단 가상머신으로 돌려서 사용해 봐야겠어요.
<jasonjang> 모두 안녕하세요? (대화 끊은 거면 미안합니다)
<Work^Seony> jasonjang, 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 대화 끊으셔도 되는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Guest18660> 안녕하세요.
<Guest18660> 예전에 학교 bbs를 통해서 대화하고 telnet으로 놀러다니던게 선한데....
<jasonjang> Guest18660, 나이가 꽤 많은 듯...18(대략 20년)전에 컴 만졌으면....그쵸? 아닌가? 내 착각인지도 모르겠네요.
<Guest18660> 많이 변했네요.
<Guest18660> 제 나이가 39입니다. ㅡㅡ;
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<readytoact> 저도 그에 근접한
<Work^Seony> 저도 근접..
<Work^Seony> 슬프네요
<jasonjang> 맞네....사설 비비에스, 텔넷이면...ㅋㅋㅋ 써니님도 많쵸? ㅋ
<jasonjang> 하하하 술 푸긴요..ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 암튼 반갑습니다.
<Work^Seony> 저는 천리안 리눅스 동호회 출신이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Guest18660> 저는 하이텔, 나우누리에서 활동을 했었습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그 뭐냐... 한국 리눅스 유저 모임인가.. 암튼 러그 회장 김태용 이라는 분이 같은 천리안 출신이죠..
<Work^Seony> 당시 하이텔 나우누리 리동이면 아주 활발했었죠...
<Work^Seony> 천리안은 월회비가 비싸서 좀 마이너였구요...
<Guest18660> 하이텔이 9900원..
<Work^Seony> 당시 천리안은 2만원이었거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Guest18660> 집에서 전화세 많이 나오고 전화통화중이라고 엄청 욕들어 먹었었지요.
<Work^Seony> 그래서 저는 야간정액제 했었어요
<Guest18660> 컴퓨터 내 던져 버린다는 소리 들으면서 꿋꿋하게 하던 그 챗팅 ㅡㅡ;
<Work^Seony> 모뎀에서 전화거는 그 소리는 왜 그토록 컸는지... 야속하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Guest18660> 챗팅하다가 부모님 전화받으면 삐~ 치이이~ 하던 그 소리 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그때랑 비교하면, 지금 리눅스는 정말 윈도우7급일 거에요.
<Work^Seony> 제대로 공부를 하실거면, 파티션을 나누고 설치를 하시구요,
<Guest18660> 예 그런거 같아요. 모가 몬지 모르겠어요.
<Guest18660> 예..
<Work^Seony> 일단은 어느정도 체험을 해보실거라면, 가상머신을 이용해보세요
<Guest18660> 안녕히 가세요~
<Work^Seony> 우비로는 가능한게 거의 없습니다
<Guest18660> 예. 그런데 우분투를 임베디드로 사용하기에 괜찮을까요?
<jasonjang> 더 없이 좋쵸
<Work^Seony> 대부분 임데디드 하시는 분들이 우분투를 쓰고 계신걸로 알고있어요.
<Guest18660> 공부를 제대로 하고 싶은데, 독학하는 것이 좋을 까요 아니면 교육을 따로 받는 것이 좋을까요?
<jasonjang> 저는 독학 추천.  무료 피교육도 권장
<Guest18660> 여기 우분투 모임에 지역 소모임에 가서 풍얼을 좀 듣고라고 싶었는데 요즘은 지역모임이 없어서 보여서.
<jasonjang> Guest18660, 그런데 하는 일 하고, 임베디드 하고 관련 있어요? (내 하는 일은 관련없어요. 묻지도 않는데...답하는 나 ㅋㅋㅋ)
<Guest18660> 제가 하는 일이 장치 개발인데, 제 혼자 하는 개인 프로젝트에 사용해 볼려구요 ^^
<Guest18660> 연구소에 있어요.
<jasonjang> 예. 혹 무슨 장치? 예요~ ^^
<Guest18660> 다축 로봇을 만드려 하는데요.
<Guest18660> 모터 드라이버는 만들었는데.
<Guest18660> 이것을 돌리는 OS가 필요해서요.
<Guest18660> 제가 비글본 블랙이라는 미니 컴을 구입했지요 ^^
<monos_> Guest18660: 비글본 블랙 좋아요?
<Guest18660> 제 가 봤을 때는 괜찮은거 같아요.
<monos_> Guest18660: 저도 arm 관심 있어서 많이 보는데 arm제품들 너무 느리던데요
<jasonjang> 좋쵸~ (안써봤지만, 스펙으론...)
<Guest18660> 여러 사양을 비교했었는데,, 괜찮았어용.
<Guest18660> 다만 리눅스를 OS로 돌리면 부팅 시간 때문에 약간 마음에 걸려요.
<jasonjang> 설마~ 요. 다시 알아 보세요.
<Guest18660> 10초 걸리지 않는지요?
<jasonjang> 얼마나 짧은 부....아녀요. 더 짧은 것도 있어요
<Guest18660> 아 그래요.
<Guest18660> 제가 옛날 사람이 되어서 잘 몰라요. ^^
<jasonjang> 예, 거의 (과장포함해서) 알티 오에스 급도 ...있어요. (영문타자 못함을 양해 바랍니다)
<Work^Seony> 리눅스 기반의 자동소총도 있다던데요 ㅎㅎ
<Guest18660> 다 만들면, 유투브에 올릴거예요.
<Guest18660> 우웃 .. 자동소통이..
<Work^Seony> 개인화기인데, OS가 리눅스라더라구요
<Guest18660> 예. QNX라고 RTOS가 있는데..
<Guest18660> 그건 상용이라 비싸서 우분투를 사용하려는데, 부팅에 문제가 없을지 염려중이랍니다.
<Work^Seony> 음... 근데, 우분투 데탑을 ssd에서 돌리는 제 홈서버는 바이오스 포스팅 끝나면 데탑 화면 뜨는데까지 2초도 안걸리던데요
<Guest18660> 오오...
<Work^Seony> ssd니까 그렇긴 하겠지만, 부팅속도 때문에 리눅스에서 걱정이라는 얘기는 아직 못들어봤어요
<Guest18660> 그럼 SSD가 설치된 컴에 깔면 되겠군요.
<samahui> ROS T
<samahui> ROS 로봇오퍼레이팅시스템 이라고 개방형 있어ㅛ
<samahui> 자꾸 오타가 나는게 키보드 인식이 이상하네요 ㅜㅜ
<Guest18660> 아 그래요?
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 제가 얼마전까지 혼자 하던일이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 요즘은 바빠서 손 놓고 있지만요
<Guest18660> 아하 그럼 저랑 비슷한 일을 하고 계신가봐요. ^^
<readytoact> 아학
<samahui> 전혀요 ㅋ
<readytoact> -_- 직원 호텔 예매해주느라
<readytoact> 이 직원께서 -_- 자꾸 2만원짜리 여관서 주무시겠다길래
<samahui> 일반 IT연구소예요
<Guest18660> 예.
<samahui> 2만원짜리 여관이 아직 있나요?
<Guest18660> 저는 이걸로 3D 프린트기도 노려보고 있습니다.
<readytoact> samahui: -_-.. 아니 어디서 찾았는지
<readytoact> 부산에 출장보냈더니 그런데서 자고와서는
<samahui> 오히려 지방에 여관많은 곳 찾으면 사람이 없어서 3만냥 정도에 장급이상으로 잘 수 있던데요
<readytoact> 들어가는데 뒤통수에 대고 '아가씨 불러드릴까요'
<readytoact> 이런다는데
<readytoact> 고딴데서 자지 말라고
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Guest18660> 제가 부산입니다.
<readytoact> -_- 레지던스 잡아줬습니다.
<readytoact> Guest18660: 오 그러시군에ㅛ
<readytoact> 서면에 괜찮은 레지던스가 있어서 잡아줬어요
<samahui> 글고보니 2002~4년에 부산에 장기출장 가있어서 잘아는데
<readytoact> 성수기인데도 5만원도 채 안하네요
<samahui> 온천장쪽에 그런곳이 좀 있죠
<samahui> 잇었죠
<samahui> 지금은 없을건데 요상하군요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 저도 한번 가봤던 곳이라 괜찮아서
<samahui> 부산에 여관이 좀 많아요
<samahui> 그리고 잘 골라서 가야되요 번화가 쪽은 허름한데 5만냥 가까이 받고 좀만 벗어나면 3~4만원에 거진 비지니스텔 이상의 퀄을 보이죠
<samahui> 하지만 성수기라는...
<samahui> 성수기에는 방이 없어요
<Work^Seony> 사수 퇴근했군요
<Guest18660> 음 여러분들의 많은 지도 감사드립니다. 저는 잠시 나갔다 오겠습니다.~
<Work^Seony> 나도 좀있다 퇴근해야지..
<samahui> 부러워요 ㅜㅜ
<readytoact> 엇
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ  요즘 날씨가 더워서 퇴근해도 별로 재미가 없어요
<readytoact> Guest18660: 우분투에서 아얄씨 쓰는방법을
<readytoact> 알고 가셔야하는데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Guest18660> 아 그래요?
<Guest18660> 알려 주세요.
<readytoact> -0- 그래야 우분투 생활을 하시죠 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> -_- 구글링으로 그냥;;;
<Work^Seony> 일단은 지금 들어오신대로 먼저 오시는 것이... ㅎㅎ
<Guest18660> 예 안그래도 메뉴얼 찾고 있었어요
<Guest18660> 기본 챗 명령어는 어떻게 되나요?
<Work^Seony> 옛날 irc 사용법은 아세요?
<Guest18660> 다 잊어버렸어요 ㅡㅡ;
<Work^Seony> 음... 일단은요, 여기 주소가
<Work^Seony> irc.ubuntu.com
<Work^Seony> 채널은 #ubuntu-ko 입니다
<Guest18660> 예.
<jasonjang> 일단 지금처럼 들어 오더라도, = 웹 쳇. 하지만 다음 입장 부터는 , 본인 닉네임 = 또 이름 쓰시기'를  권장합니다.
<samahui> irc.freenode.net도 가능해요
<Guest18660> 옙
<Work^Seony> 한글 인코딩은 utf-8로 하셔야하구요
<Guest18660> 예.
<Work^Seony> 일단 기본적으로 이것만 알고계시면, xchat이라는 프로그램을 통해서 접속하실 수 있어요
<Work^Seony> 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에서 xchat을 검색하시면 쉽게 설치하실 수 있습니다
<Guest18660> XCHAT 정말 오랫만에 보는 단어입니다.
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ  그게 아직도 널리 쓰이죠
<Guest18660> 아 그리고 여기 닉네임은 어떻게 바꾸나요?
<Work^Seony> xchat 설정하실 때 닉네임 넣으시면 되구요,
<jasonjang> 예, 서니님 말씀마냥 일단은 웹쳇'도 좋고요. 다음부터는 엑스쳇도 좋고요. 두 방법 다~  손님18660보다는 본인 또이름 쓰시기를...
<Work^Seony> 바꾸는건 /nick NickName 하시면 됩니다.
<jasonjang> 웹쳇은 입장 첫 화면에서 지정할 수 있죠?!!! 예.
<rainbow> 오
<jasonjang> 오~ 좋네요.
<jasonjang> 중복도 없고...ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 참고로, 몇몇 닉네임들은 미리 등록이 되어있거든요.
<rainbow> 옛날 닉네임중 하나입니다.
<Work^Seony> 등록되어있네요
<Guest57805> 음 그럼...
<jasonjang> 본 기억이 있는 ....또이름인데?! ㅋㅋㅋ 너무 흔한.ㅋㅋㅋ 째릿
<Work^Seony> 변경하시면 메시지가 뜰 거에요
<shinyeyes> 제 옛날 bbs 시절 닉네임입니다.
<jasonjang> ㅛ
<shinyeyes> shiny eyes
<Work^Seony> 그러시면, 그 닉네임을 등록해야 다른 사람이 못쓰거든요
<shinyeyes> 그 시절에는 눈이 맑고 초롱초롱 했었는데 ㅡㅡ;
<shinyeyes> 등록은 어떻게 하나요?
<Work^Seony> 등록방법은 /msg nickserv register password email_address
<Work^Seony> password랑 이메일만 바꿔서 명령어 쓰시면 됩니다
<shinyeyes> 엡.
<Work^Seony> 그리고 처음 오셨을테니 저희 채널 규칙 읽어주시구요
<Work^Seony> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/IRC_Rules
<myobot> [링크 제목] KoreanTeam/IRC_Rules - Ubuntu Wiki
<jasonjang> 또이름, 열쇠글은 매번 입력하지 말고, 엑스쳇에 등록해 놓으면 되요.
<shinyeyes> 옙.
<jasonjang> 저 잠시 끔
<Work^Seony> 그리고, 매번 접속할 때마다 "로그인"을 해야 방금처럼 닉네임 강제변경이 안되거든요
<Work^Seony> 로그인 방법은, /msg nickserv identify password
<Work^Seony> 엑스챗 설정에 보면, 자동 로그인이 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 나중에 엑스챗으로 접속하시면 그때 다시 알려드릴께요
<shinyeyes> 옙
<shinyeyes> 등록했습니다.
<Work^Seony> 이제 닉네임은 다른 사람에게 안뺏기실 거에요
<shinyeyes> 복수로 등록할수도 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 메일 주소만 다르다면야 상관없죠
<shinyeyes> 아 그렇군요.
<Work^Seony> 다만, 여기 서버는,
<Work^Seony> 한 아이피당 접속수를 최대 3개까지 제한하고 있어요
<shinyeyes> 예..
<shinyeyes> 그럼 앞으로 많은 지도 편달 부탁드리며, 잠시 나갔다 오겠습니다. 나중에 뵈어요~
<Work^Seony> 넵
<monos_> 스왑 메모리 잡을때 파티션 안 나누고 바로 그하드에서 잡으면 전원 코드 뽑으면 다 날라가나요?
<monos_> dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1M count=512
<monos_> chmod 600 /swapfile
<monos_> mkswap /swapfile
<monos_> swapon /swapfile
<monos_> 이렇게 스왑 메모리 잡았는데 전원 코드 뽑으니 스왑 메모리가 다 날라가 버리네요
<samahui> ?
<samahui> 갑자기 조용하군요
<samahui> 라고 생각했더니 들락달락 접속이 되었다 끊겼다 반복이군요.
<samahui> 점심시간이 다가옵니다~ 맛있게들 드세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요 ‘ㅅ'/
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요
<monos_> 안녕하세요
<monos_> samahui_WS: 우분투 서버용으로 쓰세요?
<monos_> samahui_WS: 우분투 서버 iso 받아서 설치 할려니 기존에 데비안 깔려 있는것 때문에 그런지 안 깔리네요
<samahui_WS> 아뇨 전 서버용 안쓰고 데탑용 쓰고 있습니다. 뭘 사용하건 기존 깔려있는거 날려버리고 설치하면 쉽게 됩니다만 아니라면 설치 이전에 파티션 나눠서 설정 잡아줘야 할거예요
<samahui_WS> 전 개발용 서버로 써서 서버버젼 깔지 않고 데탑 깔고 필요한 서비스만 추가 설치해서 쓰고 있어요
<monos_> samahui_WS: 윈도우 pe같은걸로 부팅해서 날리는 방법 말곤 리눅스 컴퓨터 날리는 방법이 없네요
<samahui_WS> 우분투 새로 설치 하실때 CD나 USB로 부팅해서 설치하면 기존 시스템 날리기 쉬운데요
<samahui_WS> 혹시 부팅 자체가 안되시는거면 cmos들어가거나 부팅시 F12눌러서 부팅 디바이스를 하드보다 먼저 cd나 usb로 잡아주셔야되요. 설마 이건 아니겠죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<monos_> samahui_WS: 네 그건 아니고 기존 데비안이 깔린상태에서 덥어 깔려니
<monos_> samahui_WS: 안깔리는줄 알았더니 한참 놔두니깐 되네요
<monos_> samahui_WS: 저두 서버버전은 처음 깔아봐서 몰랐어요
<monos_> samahui_WS: 서버 버전 다 깔고 셋팅해두고 키보드 마우스 그래픽 카드 다 빼고도 부팅이 되겠죠?
<samahui_WS> 키보드 마우스 모니터 빼놓고 돌려도 부팅은 되죠. 그래픽카드를 빼놓으면 부팅도 안될거 같은데요 ㅎ;
<samahui_WS> 점심 시간이네요
<samahui_WS> 점심 먹고 오겠습니다. 점심들 맛있게 드세요
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<monos_> Work^Seony: 님 잘가세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> samahui_WS: 님 식사하셨나요?
<monos> readytoact: 님 우분투 서버 설정할때 LVM으로 해서 해야 하나요?
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> Seony 님은 우분투 서버 버전 쓰세요?
<Seony> 원래는 서버 썼는데, 지금은 우분투 설치해놓은 컴퓨터에서 티비도 시청해야해서 지금은 데스크탑 버전 설치해서 써요
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> monos: 죄송..
<readytoact> LVM은 안써요
<readytoact> 이게 실제 환경에선 유용할지 모르겠지만 데탑환경이나 단촐하게 운영할 경우엔
<readytoact> 딱히 매리트가 없는거 같아서요.
<readytoact> monos: LVM 관련 링크입니다. http://goo.gl/gDVYM5
<myobot> [링크 제목] LVM (Logical Volume Manager) 관리
<Seony> 퇴근하고 샤워했더니 졸음이 몰려오네요...
<Seony> 좀 잘까...
<samahui_WS> 휴 겨우 복귀했네요
<readytoact> 저도
<samahui_WS> 밥먹고 차먹고 이야기 좀 하다가 심도있게 흘러가서 시간가는줄 몰랐네요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> readytoact: 님 우분투 서버에서 우분투 베이스 서버랑 오픈ssh 삼바랑 3개만 선택해서 깔고 있어요
<readytoact> 데탑으로 그냥 쓰고 차라리 윈도를 가상머신으로 쓰시는게
<readytoact> 전 사실 게임때문에
<readytoact> 윈도우로 갈아 탔는데 .. 계속 가상머신으로 우분투 켜놓고 있습니다.
<monos> readytoact: 집에 안쓰는컴퓨터로 우분투 서버 만들어서 켜 둘려구요
<readytoact> ㅎㅎ 괜찮죠
<readytoact> NAS가 필요하신거면
<readytoact> xpenology도 추천드립니다
<readytoact> 지금 제가 사용하는데
<readytoact> 만족하면서 사용하고 있습니다.
<monos> 설치 하는데 3시간인가 2시간 이상걸렸네요 지금 설치는 했어요
<monos> 나스도 필요하고
<monos> transmission도 필요하고
<monos> 그러네요
<monos> readytoact: 님 제가 192.168.0.2 ->monos.iptme.org로 연결해서 쓰는데요
<monos> readytoact: 192.168.0.6 -> 이걸 monos.iptime.org로 같이는 못쓰죠?
<readytoact> xpenoloy로 다 할 수 있습니다.
<readytoact> 음.. 네 대신 포트를 포워딩하셔서
<readytoact> 서비스를 동시에 운영하실 순 잇어요
<monos> readytoact: 정말인가요?
<readytoact> 네 아이피타임이시면
<monos> readytoact: 같은포트가 되요?
<readytoact> 포트포워딩 메뉴를 이용하셔서
<readytoact> 네 외부에서 들어오는 포트만 다르면 됩니다.
<monos> readytoact: 신기하네요
<monos> xpenology를 깔아봐야 겠네요
<readytoact> monos.iptime.org 는 192.168.0.2로
<readytoact> monos.iptime.org:8080 는 192.168.0.6으로
<readytoact> 연결이 가능합니다.
<monos> 192.168.0.2 ,192.168.0.6 ->두개 동시에 8080 포트에 가능하다는말인가요?
<readytoact> 아뇨
<readytoact> 뒤에 포트가 없는건 사실'
<readytoact> monos.iptime.org:80 이라서 그런거예요
<readytoact> monos.iptime.org(:80) 는 192.168.0.2로
<readytoact> monos.iptime.org:8080 는 192.168.0.6으로
<monos> monos@ubuntu:/$ apt-get install locales
<monos> -bash: monos@ubuntu:/$: 洹몃윴 ?뚯씪?대굹 ?붾젆?곕━媛€ ?놁뒿?덈떎
<monos> 한글이 다 깨져서 한글설정해줄려고 하니 잘 안됩니다.
<monos> root@ubuntu:/# locale-gen ko_KR.EUC-KR
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 403: Forbidden
<monos> readytoact: 우분투 서버에 트렌스 미션 설치 하는데 에러가 나요
<monos> readytoact: 403: Forbidden
<monos> Either disable the IP address whitelist or add your address to it.
<monos> If you're editing settings.json, see the 'rpc-whitelist' and 'rpc-whitelist-enabled' entries.
<monos> If you're still using ACLs, use a whitelist instead. See the transmission-daemon manpage for details.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> samahui_TP: 님 혹시 403: Forbidden
<monos> 트렌스 미션
<monos> 에러 아시나요?
<samahui_TP> 여러가지 경우가 있는 에러라서
<samahui_TP> 딱 뭐가 문제다 라고 말해주기 그런데요
<samahui_TP> 예를 들면 공유기 사용하시면 공유기에서 해당 아이피나 포트 혹은 맥주소가 막혀도 발생하고
<samahui_TP> 웹서버의 디렉토리에 권한이 없어도 발생해요
<samahui_TP> 단순히 세팅을 잘못했을수도 있구요
<monos> samahui_TP: 님 해결했네요
<monos> samahui_TP: 구글 영어 게시글 보고 많이 따라 하다 보니 되네요
<monos> samahui_TP: 서버 컴퓨터 그래픽 카드 뽑아 봐야 겠어요 부팅 되는지 안되는지 실험
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> samahui_WS: 님 WS는 뭐고 TP는 먼가요?
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 접속한 컴퓨터 이름이요. TP는 씽크패드고 WS는 델워크스테이션 입니다
<samahui_WS> 그냥 컴마다 다 켜놔서 구분하려고 달아놓은거예요
<Seony> 혹시 vim 주력으로 쓰시는분... 안계시죠? ㅎㅎ
<pchero> 콘솔 붙을땐 사용해요.. ^^;;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 해결했습니다
<Seony> 폴더 한 번에 닫는 키가 궁금했어요
<pchero> 아..
<Seony> 요즘 vi를 하도 안써서 단축키 다 까먹네요..
<pchero> 폴더 한번에 닫는키?? 뭔가요? 궁금하네요 ㅎ
<Seony> zm
<Seony> 한번에 여는건 zr
<Seony> 여기서 폴더는 코드폴딩 얘기하는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero> 아..
<Seony> 스샷 함 보여드릴까요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3u0ppgkjq7pkmka/Screenshot%202014-07-28%20at%2022.56.11.png
<myobot> [링크 제목] Dropbox - Screenshot 2014-07-28 at 22.56.11.png
<Seony> 사이즈가 좀 크네요..
<Seony> 줄여서 올릴걸 그랬나...
<pchero> 우와..
<jasonjang> 봐도 모르겠네요. ㅎㅎㅎ Seony
<Seony> jasonjang: 별거 아니에요.  걍 코드를 접은 거에요
<jasonjang> ㅎ 감사!
<Seony> vi로 아무 텍스트나 열고, v로 블럭 지정한다음에 zf 눌러보세요
<jasonjang> 그럼요?
<jasonjang> 않해 봤지만..ㅋ
<Seony> 블럭 지정한만큼이 접힙니다 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 아~ 예, man 페이지에 없는 팁/트릭 여요? 아니면 원래 있던 단축키요? 자주 안써서 기본 명령만 기억하거든요
<Seony> 키가 너무 많아서 맨페이지에는 아마 다 안나올 거에요
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ 알써요. 감사
<Seony> 저도 왠만한 키는 거의 다 안다고 생각하는데, 아직도 모르는 키가 있더라구요
<jasonjang> 하하하
<samahui_WS> 퇴근들하세요
<samahui_WS> 저녁들 맛나게 드시고요
<jasonjang> 빠이~ (장마가 벌써 끝났다...고 하네요. 시원섭섭) 열대야'를 어찌 견디나. ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 에어컨이 있습니다!
<samahui_WS> 전 그럼 이만 가볼께요 즐거운 저녁시간되세요 ~
<Seony> 읽어야할 글이네요.  http://m.cafe.daum.net/bcsbl/IbJr/838?q=%EB%B3%B4%EC%8B%A0%ED%83%95%EC%97%90+%EB%8C%80%ED%95%98%EC%97%AC%28%EA%BC%AD
<myobot> [링크 제목] Daum 카페
<pchero> 에효..
<pchero> 어차피 먹을꺼면.. 좀 유통구조라도 바꾸면 좋겠는데..
<shinyeyes> 음
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos_> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 혹시 갑자기 루트 권한을 못쓰게 될때 어떻게 해야 되는지 아세요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨.  "갑자기"라는 상황이 이해가 안되는데요.
<monos> 제가 멀 잘못 만졌어요
<monos> chown -R monos:root /
<monos> 이렇게하고 난뒤로
<monos> 리부팅하고 난뒤로는
<monos> 루트를 아예 못쓰게 되었어요
<monos> monos@ubuntu:~$ sudo -s
<monos> sudo: /usr/bin/sudo must be owned by uid 0 and have the setuid bit set
<Work^Seony> 루트 디렉토리 전체의 권한을 일반 사용자에게 줘서 그런 상황이 생겼네요
<monos> 이거 어떻게 못고치나요?
<monos> 구글 검색해도 못찾겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> -R 옵션을 주셨으니, 못고칠 거 같은데요
<monos> 이런
<Work^Seony> 지금, 단순히 루트만 바뀐게 아니라
<Work^Seony> 운영체제 파일 전체를 싸그리 다 바꾼 거에요
<monos> 그러면 지우고 새로 깔아야 겠네요
<Work^Seony> 단순히 루트 권한을 되찾는게 문제가 아니라,
<monos> 감사합니다.
<monos> 시간 안날리게 해주셔서
<monos> 이것때문에
<Work^Seony> 어떤 파일은 사용자가 다른 파일들이 있어요
<monos> 루트 권한을 절대로 일반 계정으로 링크 하면 안되나요?
<Work^Seony> 지금하신건 "링크"가 아니라,
<Work^Seony> 소유자를 바꾼 거에요
<Work^Seony> 시스템 내부의 특수한 파일들은, 각각의 소유자가 다른 파일들이 있어요
<monos> chown -R monos:root / 이건 절대로 하면 안되는거죠?
<Work^Seony> 그룹도 그렇구요.
<Work^Seony> 네  절대로 하시면 안되구요,
<Work^Seony> 그거 말고도 chmod도 / 에다 대고 하시면 안되요
<Work^Seony> chown이나 chmod는 /home 아래만 건드리세요.
<monos> 네 ㅠ_ㅠ
<monos> 새로 설치하면서 조금씩 배워야 겠네요
<Work^Seony> 원래 그러는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저희 때는, 수시로 날려먹었어요
<Work^Seony> 인터넷도 없던 시절이라 매뉴얼도 구하기 힘들었고...
<monos> 엄청 오래 하셨나보네요
<Work^Seony> 시작한건 오래됐는데, 잘 활용한건 얼마 안되요.
<monos> 인터넷이 없던 시절이면 거의 컴퓨터 386이하 시절인거에요?
<Work^Seony> 처음 접한건 1994년이죠...
<monos> 엄청 나시네요
<Work^Seony> 저는 486 쓸 때 접했어요
<monos> 컴퓨터 박사시겠어요
<Work^Seony> 그땐 백업이라는 것도 불가능했던 때라, 날리면 무조건 다시 다 설치했었죠...
<Work^Seony> 박사는 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 기간에 비해서 아는게 너무 없어서요...
<Work^Seony> 지금도 걍 "동네 컴 잘하는 형" 정도 수준? ㅎㅎ
<monos> 리눅스 한지 1년정도 된거 같은데도 아직도 초보이고 아직도 멀해야 될지 모르겠어요
<monos> 리눅스 관심도 없었는데요
<monos> 네트워크쪽으로 관심이 계속 생기다 보니 리눅스로 오게 되엇어요
<monos> 컴퓨터 여러대 있으니 전기는 많이 먹어도 이렇게 날려 먹어도 새로 설치하기 편해서 좋네요
<Work^Seony> 아~
<Work^Seony> 네트워크에 관심이 있으시면, CCNA 교재로 공부를 하시면 좋아요.
<monos> 네트워크랑 서버에 관심이 계속 가고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 딱 제가 지금 하고있는 일이네요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> ccna가 초보도 보기 좋은건가요?
<monos> 완전 생초보
<Work^Seony> ccna는 엔트리급 자격증이에요
<Work^Seony> 교재 하나 추천해드릴께요
<Work^Seony> 후니의 쉽게 쓴 시스코 네트워킹
<Work^Seony> 사실 이 책의 반 정도는 시스코 장비에 대한 내용인데, 앞의 반 정도가 내용이 아주 쉽게 설명되어있어요
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 그 앞의 반 때문에라도 사서 볼만합니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-07-30
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> razGon_grBoy^^
<monos> 안녕하세요
<razGon_grBoy^^> monos: hi!
<monos> razGon_grBoy^^: 님 안녀아세요
<monos> razGon_grBoy^^: 님 제가 해킹 시그놀로지 오늘 깔아봤어요
<monos> razGon_grBoy^^: usb를 항상 꼽아야 하는건가요?
<monos> razGon_grBoy^^: usb로 부팅해서 사용 되게끔 하는거죠?
<razGon_grBoy^^> 제가 전문가가 아닙니다만. NAS구동을 위한 OS라면 그렇게 하셔야 합니다.
<monos> razGon_grBoy^^: 오늘 깔았다가 하드 잡는방법을 몰라서 엄청 헤멧어요
<monos> razGon_grBoy^^: usb를 항상 꼽아야 해서 포기 하고 다시 우분투 서버 깔았어요
<monos> razGon_grBoy^^: cgi로 잘 만들어진거 같던데 저는 사용자가 아니고 공부용으로 우분투를 선택했어요
<razGon_grBoy^^> 차라리 그게 낫습니다.
<razGon_grBoy^^> 그렇군요. 사용해보면 꽤 편리합니다.
<razGon_grBoy^^> 윈도우보다. 관리가 편해요.
<monos> razGon_grBoy^^: 진짜에요?
<monos> razGon_grBoy^^: 윈도우보다 쉬움?
<razGon_grBoy^^> 두줄만 알면 업데이트가 다됩니다.
<monos> razGon_grBoy^^: OS를 하드에 깔면 좋은데 왜 USB로 부팅 되게 만들었지는 모르겠어요
<razGon_grBoy^^> 그이유는요. 하드는 데이타를 저장하는 용도의 장소로만하고요.
<razGon_grBoy^^> USB는 운용하는 부분으로 적용시키기 위해서죠.
<razGon_grBoy^^> USB는 그냥 느린 SSD라고 생각하시면됩니다.
<razGon_grBoy^^> 윈도우의 C.D를 나누는데. C를 운용을 위한 부분으로 따로 해놓고. 데이타를 D로 놓은거죠.
<monos> razGon_grBoy^^: 제가 우분투 안 지우고 바로 USB에 깔아서 부팅하니깐 하드가 안 잡히더라구요.
<razGon_grBoy^^> 서버관리시 편합니다.
<monos> razGon_grBoy^^: 네 이해는 가네요
<monos> razGon_grBoy^^: 하드 잡아볼려고 하다가 도저히 모르겠어서 포기 했어요 막 레이드 되고 그러던데
<monos> razGon_grBoy^^: 하드 잡기가 너무 어려워요
<razGon_grBoy^^> 하드포멧의 문제 아닐까요?
<monos> 네
<monos> 하드 포멧 할려고 해도 하는곳도 모르겠구요
<razGon_grBoy^^> 윈도우는 NFTS사용하지만 리눅스는 ext2나 ext3,4쓰죠
<monos> 하드를 포멧해도 레이드 되어 버리던데 드라이버는 안떠요
<monos> 네
<monos> 리눅스 ext4로 된 상태에서
<monos> 하드를 찾아서 포멧해볼려고 아무리 해도 못찾았어요
<razGon_grBoy^^> 하나로 잡혔군요...
<monos> 네 하드가 2개인데
<monos> 레이드 되어서 먼가 많ㅇ이 꼬인거 같던데
<monos> 처음 사용하는거니깐 너무 생소 해서 너무 헤메다가 포기했어요
<monos> 사용하면 편하긴 정말 편할거 같더라구요
<monos> 미디어 서버
<monos> cctv
<monos> 오디어 서버
<monos> cgi로 버튼만 누르면 자동 설치 다되게 되었던데
<razGon_grBoy^^> 오디오 서버가 의외로 멋집니다.
<razGon_grBoy^^> 내가 다운받은 Mp3가 어디서든지 들을수 있죠.
<monos> 토렌트도 Thunder 라고 있더라구요
<monos> 우분투도 mpd 깔면 되요
<monos> 우분투는 mpd 깔면 오디오 서버 되는데
<monos> 해킹 시크놀러지 다시 한번더 깔아봐야 겠네요
<monos> 하드 잡는방법을 알아야 하는데
<monos> 그걸 모르겠어요
<monos> razGon_grBoy^^: 드라이버 보니 usb만 잡히더라구요
<razGon_grBoy^^> 그런가요?
<razGon_grBoy^^> 후...
<monos> 네
<monos> 그것만 아니면 지금쯤 더 써보고 있을텐데
<monos> razGon_grBoy^^: 님 오셨으니 다시 한번 깔아볼까 해요
<razGon_grBoy^^> monos: 저도 공력이 얼마안되서요..ㅠㅠ
<monos> razGon_grBoy^^: 제가 일단 하다가 모르는건 좀 여쭤볼게요
<razGon_grBoy^^> ㅠ.ㅠ
<readytoact> 아 기나긴 회의
<monos> readytoact: 님 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Seony^TP> 안녕하세요
<monos> razGon_grBoy^^: 님 시그놀러지 저장소를 잡을려면 어떻게 해야 하나요?
<razGon_grBoy^^> monos: Seony^TP 님에게 토스요^^;;
<monos> razGon_grBoy^^: 님 제가 볼륨에 가서 생성 눌러서 하드 검사중이에요
<monos> razGon_grBoy^^: 이것저것 막눌러 보고 있네요
<monos> razGon_grBoy^^: 이거 혹시 계정 생성 어떻게 하는지 아세요?
<monos> razGon_grBoy^^: 계정잆이 사용중인데 계정 사용해야지 모바일도 쓰죠?
<monos> razGon_grBoy^^: 계정없이 사용하는데
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Seony^TP> 사무실에 제 장난감 생겼습니다 ㅋ
<Seony^TP> http://seowonjung.com/screenshots/coraid.jpg
<myobot> [링크 형식] image/jpeg
<Seony^TP> 씨퓨는 제온 E5 2개, 램 128기가, 하드 2테라 16개
<monos> 하드가 16개
<samahui_TP> 랙장비는 채워야 맛이죠
<samahui_TP> 몇대 더 들이세요
<Seony^TP> 제 전용 장난감이라서, 더 이상은 못들여요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 장난감이 저정도라니 대단하세요
<samahui_TP> 군에 있을때 가지고 놀던 놈 라인이군요
<monos> 내 장난감은 arm 램 128m 하드 500G 외장하드
<samahui_TP> 싸지방 서버였죠 ㅋ
<Seony^TP> 저게 단점이, 하드디스크 인터페이스가 SATA에요...
<Seony^TP> SAS면 좋았을텐데
<samahui_TP> 저렴하게 하드 늘리려는 목적이죠
<samahui_TP> 근데 저거 뜨겁자나요
<Seony^TP> 글쵸.  원래 목적이 SAN이거든요...
<Seony^TP> 열도 열이지만 전기도 많이 먹죠 ㅋ
<monos> 저정도면 정말 전기세 걱정해야 할텐데
<Seony^TP> monos: 저런건 가정에서는 못쓰는 제품이에요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 유료 서버 아니라면 저걸 돌릴려면 헌신적인 투자가 있어야 겠네요
<Seony^TP> 기업용이죠.
<monos> 네
<Seony^TP> 가격도 천만원이 넘는 물건인데, 집에서 저걸 돌리면 제정신이 아니겠죠
<monos> 그런데 사무실에 다른 장비가 들어온 모양이죠?
<monos> 저건 Seony^TP 님 장난감 된거 보면?
<Seony^TP> 그렇기도하고, 저게 좀 문제가 있어요
<monos> Seony^TP: 부하 테스트는 어떻게 하는거에요?
<Seony^TP> 어떤 부하요?  하드? 네트워크? 씨퓨?
<monos> Seony^TP: 사람들 많이 들어오게 할수도 없고 테스트는 어떻게 하는거에요?
<monos> Seony^TP: 네트워크요
<Seony^TP> 제일 간단한건, 대용량 파일이나 작은파일 수천개를 전송해보는거겠죠...
<monos> 가정용 컴퓨터에 지금 우분투 서버 깔아서 http or ftp  로 사람들 몇명 들어와두 되는지 알고 싶은데
<monos> 테스트 할 방법이 없네요
<Seony^TP> http라면, ab라는 명령어가 있어요.  구글에서 찾아보세요
<samahui_WS> 점심들 맛있게 드세요 점심먹고 올께요
<Seony^TP> 퇴근합니다
<monos> samahui: 님 혹시 데스크탑 그래픽카드 뽑고도 부팅 되게 할수 있는 방법 아세요?
<samahui> 그게 cmos설정을 만져줘야 하지 않을까 싶은데요
<samahui> 보통은 보드에서 처음 부팅시 그래픽을 체크하기 때문에 요즘 센디 이후의 CPU처럼 자체 내장된 그래픽카드가 있는 경우가 아니면 보통은 에러가 나죠
<samahui> 보드에 따라서 달라요 되는 보드가 있고 아닌 보드가 있는데 보통 가정용으로 쓰는 마더보드는 그래픽카드 없으면 에러날겁니다
<monos> samahui: 신디 이전 버전은 포기 해야 겠죠?
<monos> samahui: P5LD2 보드에요 아수스
<monos> samahui: 2005년 제품이에요
<samahui> cmos에서 error 체크 부분에 no errors로 바꾸고 부팅해보세요
<samahui> 제가 보드를 다 알고 있는거 아니라서요 ㅎㅎ;;
<monos> 네
<samahui> 에러 체크시 멈추지 않고 넘어가게 설정해 놨을대 넘어가면 지원되는거고 아니면 보드를 바꾸거나 그래픽카드를 꼽고 작업하는 수 밖에 없을겁니다
<monos> samahui: 님 시모스 다 뒤져봐두 error 라는 부분이 없네요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<SunGyo> 후....
<SunGyo> 서버지에서 레이드5 하드 4개중 한개를 교체 하다가 다른 플러그를 건들여서 하드가 3개인 상황에서
<SunGyo> 레이드5로 4개 1set입니다
<SunGyo> 레이드를 추가해서 사본 만들던 도중에 다른 raid에 fail이 나버렸어요
<SunGyo> 그래서 시스템 상에서 살아있는 레이드가 2가 되버렸는데요
<SunGyo> 일단 언마운트 했는데, 이거 레이드를 살릴 수 있는 방법이 있을까요?
<Seony> 음... 저도 소프트웨어 레이드는 거의 경험이 없어서 도움이 안되네요
<Seony> 제 사수가 하는 말이 레이드5는 절대 하지 말라더라구요
<SunGyo> 다른 레이드 하나가 언플러그 되어서 죽어버린 경우라...
<razGon_grBoy^^> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_grBoy^^> SunGyo: 오래간만입니다.
<SunGyo> 네 선생님~
<razGon_grBoy^^> 맥북이 가격인하를..!!! 이런 호기가!
<Seony> 몇만원 떨어졌다더라구요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<SunGyo> 네 안녕하세요..
<monos> razGon_grBoy^^: 님 해킹 시그놀러지 이거 설정이 저장이 안되요?
<SunGyo> 해놀로지 쓰시나보네요...
<monos> SunGyo: 네
<monos> SunGyo: 어제 알아서 오늘 설치 했는데요
<monos> SunGyo: 이게 설정이 저장이 안되고 하루종일 고생이에요
<monos> SunGyo: 저장중 이렇게 돌아만 가고 아무것도 안하네요
<razGon_grBoy^^> monos: 저 잘 몰라요..ㅠㅠ
<monos> razGon_grBoy^^: 감시폴더를 설정해서 저장할려니 설정도 안되고 저장도 안되요 ㅠ_ㅠ;
<monos> cgi를 어떻게 만들었길래 저장이 안되는지 모르겠네요
<monos> 다 지우고 새로 설치 해봐야 겠네요
<monos> razGon_grBoy^^: 님 해놀러지 이건 트렌트 파일로 추가 어떻게 시키는지 아세요?
<monos> samahui_TP: 님 혹시 해놀러지 해보셨어요?
<monos> readytoact: 님 안녕하세요
<monos> readytoact: 님 해놀로지를 모바일로 토랜트 파일로 추가 할려면 어떤걸로 해야 되요?
<monos> Seony: 님 혹시 해놀로지 사용해보셨어요?
<Seony> 그게 뭔가요?
<monos> 나스
<Seony> 나스 기계에요?
<monos> 시그놀로지를 데스크탑이나 노트북같은걸로 똑같이 되게 해주는거요
<monos> cgi프로그램인데요
<Seony> 나스 기계가 있어야하는 거군요
<monos> 그걸 해킹해서
<Seony> 제가 절대로 돈주고 구입하지 않을 물건 중 하나가 나스입니다...  전혀 관심없는 기계에요.
<monos> Seony: 님 저두 나스 절대 안사는데요 해그놀로지가 된다고 해서 일반 컴퓨터 깔아봤어요
<monos> Seony: 근데 cgi로 정말 잘 만들긴 했네요
<Seony> 일반 컴퓨터에 깔아쓰는거라면 어차피 FreeNAS나 NAS4Free가 있으니깐요...
<monos> Seony:  네 USB로 부팅해서 사용하기 불편해요
<Seony> 아무래도 다들 전기세 때문에 NAS를 사야만 하는 이유가 있으시겠지만... 기왕 살거면 시놀로지 ds 412+ 정도?
<Seony> 예전에 홈서버 업그레이드 하기 전에 정말 심각하게 살까말까 고민했던게 저 시놀로지 DS 412+였어요..
<Seony> 아톰 씨퓨에 기가빗 랜카드 2개 꼽혀서 본딩 가능하고...
<Seony> 비싸서 좀 고민을 많이 했죠...
<Seony> 저거 사서 하드디스크 박으면, 차라리 제온 씨피유 달아서 데탑 한대 맞추겠더라구요...
<Seony> 그래서 걍 홈서버로 맞췄죠...
<monos> 네 비싸긴 무지 비싸요
<monos> 시그놀러지
<monos> Seony: 님 토랜트 파일을 모바일로 받아서 서버로 열어줄려고 하는데
<monos> Seony: 리눅스 쓸때는 잘 되던게 시그놀러지 까니깐 안 먹혀요
<Seony> 뭔지 몰라서 잘 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 모바일에 Tansdrone 쓰는데요
<monos> ATG도 써보고
<monos> 시그놀로지에서 기본으로 주는 DS download는 마그넷밖에 없는듯 해요
<GarlicChicken_> ㅁㅇㄴㄹ
<GarlicChicken_> 시놀로지건 ... NAS는 정말 아무것도 모를때 쓰기 딱 좋은데
<GarlicChicken_> 그렇다고 NAS가 비싸서 DAS를 사려고 보면
<GarlicChicken_> DAS 더럽게 빘..... (캬앗!)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요...
<FriedChicken> ㅡㅅㅡa
<FriedChicken> 실제로 4테라 8개 박아서 RAID 10 걸고 16테라 쓰려고 견적내기를 시도했는데
<FriedChicken> 하드랑 메모리는 끽해봐야 DAS 껍데기보다 싸요 이상하게
<FriedChicken> DAS가 한대가 얼마였더라 -_- 거의 6~7백 잡혔는데
<FriedChicken> 하드 빼고. 하드 포함하면 하드 4테라 8개가 지금이나 그때나 차이가 거의 없어서 한 180잡혔고
<Seony> 운영체제 없는 DAS죠?
<FriedChicken> 하드 들어간 모델로 사면 하드 따로 사서 붙이는거보다 더 비싸요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<FriedChicken> 네 운영체제 없고 펌웨어로 RAID쓸 수 있게 하는 그런 식이예요
<Seony> 저희도 레노보에서 나오는 SA120라는 DAS 2대를 구매했거든요.  4테라짜리 12개에 SSD 2개 들어가는데, 이게 인터페이스가 SAS라서 꽤 좋더라구요
<Seony> 거기다 제온 씨퓨 박히고, 성능은 좋은거 같아요
<FriedChicken> 하드 붙는 모델은 흔히 법인기업 같은데서 비용 떨구기 편하게 하려고 (하드가 장비에 붙으면 기자재/장비가 되고, 하드를 따로 사면 소모품으로 처리)
<Seony> 신기한게, SAS HPA 케이블 붙이니까 서버 쪽에서 알아서 씨퓨랑 하드랑 전부 인식하더라구요...
<FriedChicken> 그런 장비가 진짜 내부 돌아가는거 신경 안쓰고 설정만 잘해도 알아서 잘 돌아가는데 ㅋㅋ ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<FriedChicken> 비용이 비싼게 함(은)정
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그쵸...
<FriedChicken> 요새 골머리 썩히고 있는 문제가 하도 많아서 ㅡ.,ㅡ
<FriedChicken> 일반 하드 쓰다가 나중에 RAID 10으로 전환하려고 그 단순한 문제 가지고 한 4일인가 머리통 싸매고 흐으
<FriedChicken> 잔머리 굴리기 귀찮아하니 바보 다 된듯
<Seony> 저희는 Ceph 구축했습니다..
<Seony> 모든 자료를 Ceph에 넣고 2카피로 돌리고 있어요
<FriedChicken> ceph는 흠 뭔가 스토릿지 비용이 많이 들어가는 모양새네요
<FriedChicken> 백업에 충실하고 여러하드 뻑나도 문제 없는데(이론상으로는...)
<Seony> 이론상이 아니라 실제 운영으로도 그래요.
<Seony> 제 경험으로, 어느날 갑자기 하드 2개가 나갔는데, 자가치유로 알아서 복구하더라구요
<Seony> 근데, Ceph의 구조적인 문제로, 하드디스크가 많아야 제 성능이 나온다는거죠..
<FriedChicken> 상용 서비스 돌입하기 전에 일부러 중간에 하드 빼는 실험으로 어디까지 Fault Tolerance가 보장 되는지 보는데
<FriedChicken> 네 아무래도 그럴거 같아요
<FriedChicken> RAID는 나가면 나간거 직접 찾아서 해야 _~_
<FriedChicken> 아 시스템은
<FriedChicken> 젠투로 직접 다 커스터마이징해서 구축합니다
<FriedChicken> OpenLDAP랑 owncloud도 쑤셔박고 (...)
<Seony> 오... LDAP 쓰시는군요
<FriedChicken> 네 써야돼요. 빠져나갈려고 했는데
<FriedChicken> LDAP 안쓰면 최소한의 요구사항에 맞추질 못함
<Seony> 서로 문제 생기면 같이 해결해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> LDAP이 잘쓰면 아주 좋을거 같더라구요.
<Seony> 응답속도 무지 빠르고, 뭐든 다 넣을 수 있꼬..
<FriedChicken> 그룹별로 사용자를 넣고 사용자별 권한을 일일히 다 줘야 하는데
<FriedChicken> 그걸 설정을 좀 처음에 괴롭더라도 나중에 편하게 할려면 특히
<Seony> 특정 ou나 cn을 만들면 되잖아요
<FriedChicken> 찾아보니 phpldapadmin이란게 있는데 얼마나 도움이 될지는 손 안대봤어요 ㅋㅋ
<FriedChicken> 네 그쵸 그걸 만들어야 ...
<Seony> LDAP 관리툴 하나 추천해드릴까요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<FriedChicken> php*admin은 도데체 누가 만드는건지 ㄷㄷㄷ
<FriedChicken> 흠 잠시만요
<FriedChicken> 젠투에 문서가 있긴 한데 대충 번역만 해놨거든요
<Seony> 아 근데, FriedChicken 요 닉네임도 닭써클님 쓰시는 건가요?
<FriedChicken> 넹
<FriedChicken> 치킨시리즈는 다 제꺼
<Seony> Apache Directory Studio라고 있어요.  이거 써보세요.
<FriedChicken> 오오 ㅡㅅㅡ (...)
<Seony> 저게 LDAP 관리툴인데, 아주 좋습니다.  아마 아파치 재단에서 만드는 걸거에요
<FriedChicken> LDAP 가이드에 보면 초기에 기본설정을 던져주고 나면 나머지는 매니저 프로그램으로 웬만한 문제를 해결하고도 남는다
<Seony> 근데 LDAP이 제 생각보다 엄청나게 많이 쓰이더라구요.
<FriedChicken> 라고 되어 있거든요
<Seony> 제 사수가 해준 얘긴데요, 왠만한 휴대폰 통신사는 전부 LDAP으로 관리한다더라구요
<Seony> 한국에서는 LDAP 쓰는데가 거의 전무하다시피해서, 아마 한글자료 찾기 어려우실 거에요...
<Seony> 저도 LDAP은 거의 기초적인 수준인데요, 관리하면 할수록 DB보단 낫겠다는 생각 들어요
<FriedChicken> 한국은 죄다 디비에 때려박아요 ㅎㅎ
<FriedChicken> 문제는 그 디비가 암호화가 어디까지 됐느냐인데
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<FriedChicken> LDAP는 자체제공이지만 디비는 RAW 유니코드로 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 글쵸.  게다가 LDAP은 LDAPS라는 SSL 프로토콜도 제공되죠..
<FriedChicken> LDAP 사용 여부는 흠 주변에 거의 보이질 않더라구요
<FriedChicken> 있어도 안알랴줌 인건지 ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<FriedChicken> 후자일 가능성이 농후한데 ... 대부분 삽질해서 겨우 알아낸걸 알려주시 싫어하는듯
<FriedChicken> 알려주시 -> 알려주기
<Seony> ㅎㅎ  아마 안쓰니까 그렇겠죠
<Seony> 안쓰니까 몰라서...
<GarlicChicken> 이제 완벽한 치킨 트리오 완성 -ㅅ-v
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 자러갑니다.  9시간 후에 뵈요.
<samahui_TP> 저녁먹고 오겠습니다. 즐거운 저녁 시간들 되세요 ~
<pchero> 파일명에서 확장자 추출하는 C 라이브러리가 있나요?
<GarlicChicken>  strtok
<pchero> GarlicChicken: 감사합니다. :) basename() + strtok으로 해결했습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<GarlicChicken> =b
<SunGyo> 서버지 가서 해결하고 왔습니다....
<SunGyo> 다 포기하고선 레이드를 새로 묶었더니 레이드가 부활하더라구요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<monos> autowiz: 님 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 네 안녕하세요~
<monos> autowiz: 님 혹시 shutdown -h now 리눅스 컴퓨터 스크립터 짜서 모바일 앱으로 만들수 있나요?
<Work^Seony> monos님은 거의 잠을 안주무시는것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 휴대폰 앱에서 데탑 끄고 싶으신건가요?
<autowiz> 서니님 안녕하세요 오랜만에 뵈옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 자고 왔어요
<monos> autowiz: 네
<monos> autowiz: 외출해서 필요할때 wol로 켜고 작업끝나면 끄고 싶어서요
<Work^Seony> 굳이 앱이 아니라, 걍 웹페이지로 버튼 만들면 될텐데요
<autowiz> 간단한 소켓통신 프로그램 하나 만드셔서 명령 받아서 실행되게 하시거나 php 로 웹페이지 하나 만드시는방법도 있구요.
<monos> autowiz: 님 모바일 ssh로 접속해서 일일이 shutdown -h now 하니깐 모바일이라 치기도 힘들고 불편해서 편하게 하고 싶어서요
<Work^Seony> shutdown -h now는 저도 길어서 잘 안쓰는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 걍 poweroff
<autowiz> 아 서니님 안드로이드 키보드에는 | (pipe) 가 안보이던데 써보신적 있으신가요?
<monos> |
<Work^Seony> 음... 안드로이드 써본지 오래됐는데, 설마 없을리가 없을텐데요
<monos> 제가 안드로이드 휴대폰 쓰는데 정말 | 이게 없더라구요
<monos> 그것때문에 미치긋어요
<autowiz> 윈도우즈도 그렇고 원격붙어서 파이프를 못쓰니까 힘들어서 ㅎㅎ, 간혹 접속프로그램에서 자체 키보드 가지고 있는경우는 있는데 잘 안보이더라구요. 아이폰에서 ssh 바로 붙으실때 있으시면 앱 어떤거 쓰시나요?
<Work^Seony> Server Auditor라는 앱을 써요
<Work^Seony> 지금 구글 보니까, 안드로이드에서 Shift + Alt + "key"가 키 조합이라고 나오네요
<Work^Seony> 어떤 사람은 Shift + Alt + "," 였다고도 하구요
<autowiz> 아 감사합니다 ^^
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Seony^TP> monos님은 지금 하시는 일이 어떻게 되세요?
<monos> 백수에요
<monos> Seony^TP: 님 ebay에서 89달러 하는게 우리나라에서 13-14만원에 파네요
<monos> 이거 얼마나 많이 남겨먹는거지?
<Seony^TP> 뭔데요?
<monos> http://ebay.auction.co.kr/?dir=shop&itemID=121388990990
<monos> 메인보드에요
<monos> 우리나라에서 파는데가 없어서 알아봤더니
<monos> 구매 대행으로 14만원 가량 주어야 사더라구요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<razGon_HOTHOT> monos: 안녕하세요?
<monos> razGon_HOTHOT: 님 안녕하세요
<razGon_HOTHOT> monos: 많은 도움이 못되서 죄송해요.
<razGon_HOTHOT> 제가 원래 전공도 아니고 초보라서요.
<razGon_HOTHOT> 그냥 서버 구축에. 관리정도만해요..ㅠㅠ
<monos> razGon_HOTHOT: 저는 구축도 할줄 몰라요
<monos> razGon_HOTHOT: 우분투 깔아본거랑 해킹놀로지 깔아본게 다네요
<monos> 해킹놀러지 그런데 이거 usb말고 하드에 못까는건가요?
<monos> 용량도 300메가도 안 먹던데 usb도 모질라고
<razGon_HOTHOT> 우분투 서버를 구축하면
<monos> 불편해서 하드에 깔면 참 편하겠더라구요
<razGon_HOTHOT> 가능할겁니다.
<monos> 우분투 서버는 깔았어요
<monos> 하드 두개로 한개는 시그놀로지
<monos> 하나더는 우분투 서버
<monos> 이렇게 깔아두었어요
<razGon_HOTHOT> 우분투 서버를 설치한게 중요한게 아니라 어떤 목적으로 사용하냐 혹은 사용해 보냐가 중요하더군요.
<razGon_HOTHOT> 설치는 그리...
<razGon_HOTHOT> 컴에 대한 개념이해가 깊어지긴 합니다.
<razGon_HOTHOT> 하나의 자기 자신의 위성이 달린 느낌.
<Work^Seony> razGon_HOTHOT, 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 하나 여쭤볼게 있는데요,
<Work^Seony> 아스파탐을 먹어도 인슐린이 분비되나요?
<razGon_HOTHOT> ㄴㄴ
<Work^Seony> 제가 생각해도 아닌거 같은데, 요즘 인터넷에서 다이어트 음료의 진실이라면서 얘기가 돌고있나봐요
<readytoact> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> (__)
<Work^Seony> 아스파탐을 먹어도 인슐린이 분비되서, 정작 당분이 섭취될 때 인슐린이 제대로 분비가 안된다고 그러네요
<Work^Seony> readytoact, 안녕하세요
<readytoact> =_= 아 졸려...
<monos> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> 아침에 사무실에 괜히 일찍ㄴ왔다가
<readytoact> 디렉토리 뒤지다
<readytoact> NIPA에서 나온 공개 소프트웨어
<razGon_HOTHOT> 헐...
<readytoact> 성공 사례집을 뒤적거리고 있습니다.
<razGon_HOTHOT> Seony^TP: 그냥 사카린이라고 생각하시면됩니다.
<Work^Seony> 네.  제가 상식적으로 생각해도 말이 안되는거 같아서 여쭤본 거였어요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> =_= 아 졸려
<Work^Seony> 학교 데이터센터 가야되는데 너무 귀찮네요
<Work^Seony> 땡볕에 10분 걸어야되는데...
<Work^Seony> 매도 먼저 맞는게 낫겠죠? ㅎㅎ  지금 가야겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 나중에 뵈요
<razGon_HOTHOT> 위에 말씀한 문장은 올리고 당이나 다른 당이겠죠.
<readytoact> 아.. 졸려 =_=
<monos> 외국에서 우리나라로 컴퓨터 부품 들어올때 통관세 많이 주어야 하는건가요?
<autowiz> 공산당이 싫어요
<monos> autowiz: 님 해외제품 구매대행으로 구매해보신 경험잇으세요?
<readytoact> monos:  뭐 사시게요?
<autowiz> act 님 안녕하시어요
<monos> readytoact: 메인보드 살려고 하는데요
<autowiz> 없습니당.
<autowiz> 그냥 사본적은 있지만
<readytoact> autowiz: (__) 피곤한 아침입니다.
<autowiz> 저도 4시부터 작업중..
<readytoact> monos: 배송대행으로 사세요.
<autowiz> 이무슨 경우인지 부사수는 휴가가고 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> autowiz: 원래 그런거죠
<readytoact> 전 7,8월 휴가 없어요
<autowiz> 크하하하
<readytoact> 추석때나 쉬어야지
<readytoact> monos: 구매는 해외사이트에서 직접하시고, 배송대행만 받으시면
<readytoact> 1-2만원 추가금 정도 나올거예요
<readytoact> 꼭 외쿡서 사셔야 하는 보드인가요
<monos> readytoact: 님 제가 이베이에 보니 89달러 짜리를 우리나라돈으로 14만원 가량에 팔더라구요
<readytoact> 역시 한국은 도적 소굴
<readytoact> 모델 좀
<monos> http://ebay.auction.co.kr/?dir=shop&itemID=121388990990
<monos> 이베이가 죽었는지 새벽에 본게 안나오네요
<monos> 다나와 에서 이게 일시품절
<monos> 나스를 구매하면 제가 원하는데로 OS못깔죠? 윈도우나 리눅스 그런 OS는 못깔고 나스 기본OS만 쓸수 있는거죠?
<readytoact> 음..
<readytoact> 정확하게 말씀드리면 꼭 그렇진 않습니다만
<readytoact> 그렇다고 보시면 됩니다.
<samahui_WS> 구매하는 NAS에 따라서 다르죠
<samahui_WS> 거진 그렇다고 봐야합니다만
<readytoact> 음
<samahui_WS> 저전력 PC구현해서 NAS운영하시려는 건가요?
<readytoact> monos: 링크가 안보이네요
<monos> samahui_WS: 네 그래서 커스텀으로 제가 맞출려고요 저전력으로 맞출려고 해요
<monos> 지금 이베이가 죽었나봐요
<monos> 저두 안들어가지네요
<readytoact> 그냥 N54L 사세요
<samahui_WS> 10만원 정도하는 물품 해외배송하면 배보다 배꼽이라고 운송료가 더나오죠
<readytoact> samahui_WS: 그래서
<readytoact> 몰테일 같은 배송대행업체를
<readytoact> 이용하면 좀 싸요
<readytoact> 지난번 말씀드렸지만 저도 N54L + xpenology 로 개인 NAS 구성해서 쓰고 있습니다.
<samahui_WS> 저도 노트북으로 구현해놨죠
<readytoact> 용도는 파일(영화 등) 업로드 랑 클라우드(문서), 그리고 사진 백업
<readytoact> 헤놀로지가 최고인듯
<samahui_WS> 저전력에 전원차단시 안전성까지 따지면 노트북도 괜찮은 대안이죠 문제는 하드 용량인데 이부분은 외장하드로 필요한만큼 늘려쓰죠
<readytoact> samahui_WS: 네 그렇죠. 요즘은 USB3 도 되니까 디스크 속도도 걱정 안해도 되고
<samahui_WS> 네
<readytoact> 근데 헤놀로지 쓰면서
<readytoact> 요즘 자꾸 그냥 진짜 시놀로지로 갈까.. 고민하게 되더라구요
<readytoact> 마이크로 서버가 NAS대비 고성능인것과 디스크 베이가 4개라서
<monos> 해놀로지가 오디오서버 하니깐 네트워크가 연결 안되었다고 계속 떠요
<readytoact> monos: 그거 Https로 접속해 보세요.
<readytoact> monos: 그리고 제 경우 말씀드리면
<readytoact> 일단 오디오는 지금 안쓰고
<readytoact> DS 비디오(스트리밍)도 제 폰에선 영화가 거의 재생이 안되요
<readytoact> 정품에서만 코덱 활성화 시키는 뭐가 있는거 같은데
<readytoact> 그래서 그냥 앨범 관리(?) 용으로만 써요. iMDB에서 포스터랑 정보 끌어다 이쁘게 꾸며주니까
<readytoact> 그리고 클라우드는 DS Cloud + OneDrive 로 써서 양쪽 동시 동기화 하고
<readytoact> DS포토는 그냥 쓰고
<readytoact> 헤놀로지가 정품이 아니라 일종이 크랙이라
<readytoact> monos: 2cpu 에 가시면 도움 받으실 수 있을거예요
<readytoact> monos: 저전력 서버 구축에 비용을 어느정도 예상하세요?
<monos> readytoact: 10만원이요
<monos> readytoact: 예산 10만원으로 맞출려고 합니다.
<monos> readytoact: 장난감+공부용
<readytoact> 보드만 86$이면.. 배송대행 저렴하게 해도 10만원 나올텐데
<samahui_WS> monos님 어디사셔요?
<monos> 우리나라 수입사 통하면 얼마정도 될까요?
<monos> samahui_WS: 대구에 살아요
<readytoact> 유통사 통하면
<readytoact> 현지 판매가 +2배 또는 이상 정도 될거에요
<readytoact> 그래서 배송대행 말씀드리는거구. 한번 알아보세요.
<readytoact> 몰테일
<readytoact> 회원가입하면 미국에 내 주소를 만들 수 있어요
<readytoact> 그리로 배송지 정해놓으면 몰테일서 받아서 배송해주는거예요
<readytoact> 아니면
<readytoact> 중고나라에서 N40L 정도 구매해서 쓰시는것도
<readytoact> 본체만 15만원인데
<readytoact> -_- 전 회사 개발서버를 전부 마이크로 서버로 교체할까
<readytoact> 고민중
<readytoact> 제가 입사하면서 회사 개발 및 테스트 플랫폼을 전부 가상머신에 태웠거든요
<readytoact> 그랬더니..
<readytoact> -_-.. 일부는 아우성
<monos> HP 성능이 좋은가요?
<readytoact> 중고나라에 올라온 N40L 요거 하나 사고싶네
<monos> 15만원 하네요
<readytoact> monos: 홈서버가 공부하시고 NAS용도로 쓰시는거잖아요
<monos> 네
<readytoact> 그정도면 뭐
<monos> 용도가 홈서버 + NAS용도에요
<monos> 나의 장난감
<samahui_WS> 듀얼급 구형 노트북사도 쓸만한 정도의 일이네요
<readytoact> 네
<readytoact> 차라리 10만원선에서
<readytoact> 노트북 사는것도 중고
<monos> 일단 여러개 컴퓨터 사용해서 기가비트 복사속도들 낼수 잇는제품이면 좋겠어요
<readytoact> 그게 훨씬 편하깆 하겠네요
<readytoact> monos: 그럼 HP + 기가비트 랜카드 추가
<readytoact> 기가비트
<readytoact> -- 근데 의미 있나요 -,.-
<samahui_WS> 내부적으로 속도가 안나와서 노트북은 패스~
<samahui_WS> 구형사면 안되겠네요
<monos> 네 네트워크로 자료 옴길려면 너무 느리면 힘들어요
<readytoact> 저도 그래서
<monos> arm으로 자료 옴기니깐 20메가 나오더라구요
<monos> 기가비트면 100메가는 넘게 나와야 하는데
<readytoact> USB30 카드를 추가로 달았죠
<readytoact> 이게
<readytoact> 네트워크만 기가비트라고 해결되는게 아니라
<samahui_WS> 제가 비록 듀얼코어 초기 노트북 노트북 CPU인 T2400들어가있는 보드가 하나있거든요
<samahui_WS> 저전력 PC서버 구현할떄 쓰던건데
<monos> 하드 속도 cpu속도 두개가 빨라야 한다고 하던데요
<samahui_WS> 요즘 케이스가 부식되고 오래 안써서 버릴까 싶었는데
<samahui_WS> 원하시면 드릴께요
<readytoact> monos: 맞아요
<readytoact> 오
<samahui_WS> 노트북용 하드 들어가고 램은 ddr 데탑용 들어가요
<readytoact> samahui_WS: 켜지는거죠? ㅋㅋ
<monos> samahui_WS: 케이스요?
<samahui_WS> 단 제가 가진 놈이 2기가인가 뿐이라 차후 직접 늘리셔야할거예요
<samahui_WS> 케이스는 못쓴다고 봐야죠
<samahui_WS> 켜지기는해요
<readytoact> 어차피 서버용이니 뭐
<readytoact> 거기다 구형이라도
<monos> samahui_WS: 오 장난감으로 쓰다가 버려두 되나요?
<readytoact> 듀얼이면
<readytoact> arm보단 낫지
<samahui_WS> 쓰다가 케이스 부식때문인지 파워가 이상한지 다운되는경우가 있어서
<samahui_WS> 보드와 CPU 램만 쓸만할꺼예요
<samahui_WS> 원하시면 드리죠
<monos> 네
<readytoact> 잘 됐네요
<samahui_WS> 서울이면 쉽게 드리는데 대구라 좀 걸리겠네요
<monos> 필요없으시면 저한테 버리세요
<samahui_WS> 본체 그대로 보내드릴테니까
<samahui_WS> 분해해서 고쳐쓰세요
<monos> 필요한 부품만이라도 챙겨야 써야 겠어요
<monos> arm보단 빠를거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 케이스 자체는 버리시거나 정면 USB단자를 끊고 쓰셔야할거예요
<samahui_WS> 그게 부식중이거든요
<samahui_WS> 당근 arm보다는 빠르죠
<monos> 네
<samahui_WS> 그리고 T7200 쯤 되는 CPU구해서 꽂으면 아직도 쓸만하게 만들수도 있죠
<monos> 네
<samahui_WS> 지금 들어간 CPU도 나쁘진 않은데 이건 64비트를 지원하지 않거든요
<monos> 켜지고 작동만 된다면
<monos> 케이스 없이도 쓰면 되죠
<samahui_WS> 조소 좀 알려주세요
<monos> 박스 케이스로 테이프 발라서 써야 겠어요
<samahui_WS> 참고로 착불입니다
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<monos> 대구 . 달서구 감삼동 56-19번지에요
<monos> 네
<samahui_WS> 헉 여기 올리시면 인터넷에 주소 공개되요
<monos> 착불이라도 감사합니다.
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ;;
<monos> 인터넷에 공개 되요?
<samahui_WS> 귓말로 주세요
<monos> 나 여기 내 서버 루트 비번도 많이 공개 했는데
<samahui_WS> 채팅창 대화내용 다 기록되게 되어있어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 모르셨군요
<readytoact> 비번이야 바꾸면 되니 뭐 문제 안되지만
<readytoact> -_- 공개할때마다 이사를 가실순 없으실테니
#ubuntu-ko 2014-07-31
<monos> 네
<monos> 근데 내 주소로 약용할거도 없네요
<monos> 악용할거도 없어요
<samahui_WS> 행운에 편지 보낼 수도 있어요 .. 제가 ㅎㅎㅎ
<monos> 행운의 편지 그러니깐 예전에 편지 받으면 다른사람한테 다시 편지 몇통보내야 하고
<monos> 그런거 아닌가요?
<samahui_WS> 이 편지는 19xx년 영국에서 시작되어... 이런거요
<monos> 네
<monos> 미신이지만 무서워요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<monos> samahui_WS: 램은 DDR2들어가요?
<samahui_WS> 네 데탑용이예요
<samahui_WS> CPU만 노트북용이죠
<monos> samahui_WS: DDR2램 구해 놓아야 겠네요
<samahui_WS> 미리 구하진 마시고 우선 받아서 테스트해보시고 구하세요
<monos> 램 없이 구동이 안되자나요?
<samahui_WS> 지금아마도 2기가 아니면 4기가 들어가 있을건데 문제가 지금 CPU로는 64비트가 안되니까 4기가 이상 못써요
<samahui_WS> 램이 있어요
<monos> 아하
<monos> 고마워요
<monos> 그래픽카드
<samahui_WS> 내장 인텔 940인가 950인가 그럴겁니다
<samahui_WS> 보드 내장이고 노트북용 그래픽카드라 저전력이죠
<monos> 서버공부용으로 24시간 풀로 틀어두고 써야 겠어요
<samahui_WS> 혹 아시는지 모르겠지만 인텔 T60~61시리즈 혹은 X60~61시리즈 당시 노트북을 데탑으로 만들어 놓은거라고 보면 됩니다
<samahui_WS> 인텔이 아니라 IBM
<samahui_WS> 네
<samahui_WS> 외장 그래픽 안꽂으면 진짜 저전력입니다
<samahui_WS> 다만 하드를 많이 달면 효용성이 떨어지죠
<monos> 하드 ide 80기가 2개 sata2 250기가 2개 있어요
<samahui_WS> 그리고 기가로 랜카드 정도는 구입하셔야 할거예요
<samahui_WS> 아마도 100메가 랜일겁니다 아마도...
<monos> 기가 비트 랜카드 구매해야 겠네요
<samahui_WS> 받고 확인해보시고 하세요 혹시 모르니까요
<monos> 네
<samahui_WS> 제가 한번 확인해 봐야겠네요 창고에서 꺼내야되서 오후 늦게나 늦어지면 내일 보내줄께요
<monos> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2689288&cate1=861&cate2=875&cate3=968&cate4=0
<myobot> [링크 제목] ASRock Q1900M 디앤디컴 종합정보 행복쇼핑의 시작 ! 다나와 (가격비교) - Danawa.com
<monos> 네
<monos> 이 제품 사서 만들려고 했는데요
<monos> 일단 보류 해야 겠네요
<monos> 쿼드 코어에 2.0클럭
<readytoact> 음 오늘 아침에 여기서 이야기하다
<readytoact> 저 중고 서버
<readytoact> 저희 회사에서 구매하기로 했습니다
<readytoact> ㅋㅋ
<monos> 어떤회사에요?
<monos> 회사껄 readytoact 님이 사신다는거에요?
<readytoact> 아뇨
<readytoact> 회사에서 쓰려고 품위 올리려고요
<monos> 아니면 중고서버를 회사비용으로 산다는거에요?
<readytoact> 네
<readytoact> 중고서버를 회사비용으로
<monos> 오 좋으시겠어요
<readytoact> 저거 뭐 새거 살필요 있나요
<readytoact> ㅋㅋ 좋긴
<samahui_WS> 회사는 속편하게 AS생각해서 신품사는게 좋을때가 많죠
<monos> usb가 1개 밖에 없는데
<monos> usb가 생각 외로 많이 필요하네요
<samahui_WS> 직접 관리하지 않고 업체에 맞기는게 속편한 경우가 많거든요
<monos> 네
<monos> 회사는 역시 고장없는 제품을 써야 되요
<samahui_WS> 가격차 무지막지한거 아니면 저희는 무조건 신품에 AS기간 염두해두고 구입합니다. 그리고 제가 먹죠 응? 다그런겁니다. ㅎㅎ
<monos> 오래되고 노화 된걸 쓰면 언제 고물 나면 큰일 나니깐요
<monos> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=1773629&cate1=862&cate2=1136&cate3=1143&cate4=0
<myobot> [링크 제목] Sandisk Cruzer Fit Z33 (4GB, SDCZ33-004G-B35) 종합정보 행복쇼핑의 시작 ! 다나와 (가격비교) - Danawa.com
<monos> 이런 usb사면 배송료가 더 비싸네요
<monos> 이걸거 여러개 사두면 리눅스도 깔고 해놀러지도 깔고 윈도우pe도 깔고
<monos> 많이 쓰이네요
<samahui_WS> 요즘 USB웃긴게 예전에 SLC아니면 안정성 꽝이라고 까이던 MLC가 TLC보다 안정성 높다고 그거차이로 까대는 사람들이 많더군요
<samahui_WS> MLC아니라고 구입해놓고 판매사 사이트게시판에 난리 브루스 벌이는 사람들이 재미있네요
<monos> MLC TLC 둘다 수명이 별로죠?
<monos> SLC가 수명이 제일 높죠?
<samahui_WS> 처음 USB 나왔을때 SLC 아니라고 까던거 비슷하죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 네
<monos> 전 성능도 중요하지만 수명오래 쓰는게 좋아요
<samahui_WS> 수명이라기 보다는 안정성이 부족하죠
<samahui_WS> 전 일 좀 하다 올께요
<monos> 제품 쓰면 내가 싫증나서 버리기 전에 고장나면 정말 잘못샀다는 생각밖에 안들어요
<monos> 네
<monos> 이따가 오세요
<rura> 안녕하세요 조언얻고자 글씁니다! sh /home/polar/work/etri/backup.sh 1>/var/log/polar/$(date,'+%Z_%Y.%m.%d_%T.')backup.log 2>&1   이명령어가 date부분에서 date,+%Z_%Y.%m.%d_%T: command not found 가 출력되는데 날짜시간을 로그이름으로 저장하고싶은데 아시는분 조언좀 부탁드리겠습니다.. 읽어주셔서 감샇바니다.
<rura> 감사합니다..
<autowiz> 우선
<autowiz> date 뒤에 , (쉼표) 를 빼셔야 할거 같습니다.
<razGon_HOTHOT> usb드라이버는 어떤것을 쓰는게 좋을까요?
<autowiz> echo  $(  date  +%Y%m%d  )
<rura> 20140731 이라고 정상출력되네요
<autowiz> 결과가 정상적으로 나오는지 확인 부탁 드립니다.
<rura> 한번해결해보겠습니다. 관심가져주셔서 감사합니다
<autowiz> 그러면
<rura> 근데 혹시 $(date) 와 `date` 는 다른원리인가요?
<autowiz> date,'+%Z  부분만 date  '+%Z 로 바꾸시면 될거 같습니다만.
<autowiz> 쉽게보면 같습니다
<autowiz> 특수문자 필터링 이라던가  때문에 선택적으로 사용 합니다.
<rura> 그렇군요 감사합니다!
<monos> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 오늘은 정말 덥군요
<monos> 대구는 어제 36도까지 올라갔어요
<monos> samahui_TP: 님 집에 찾아보니 노트북용 하드는 없네요
<samahui_TP> 상관없어요
<monos> samahui_TP: 전부 데스크탑용 3.5인치네요
<samahui_TP> 데탑용 하드 그대로 다 쓸수 있는 놈입니다
<monos> 감사합니다.
<samahui_TP> 창고에서 꺼내서 테스트 중입니다
<samahui_TP> 일하면서 하느라 진도가 느리네요
<monos> 회사 창고에요?
<samahui_TP> 루분투 하나 깔아보고 하드는 빼고 보내드릴께요. 보안상 하드는 외부 반출이 불가능하거든요
<samahui_TP> 네
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<monos> 네
<samahui_TP> 제꺼긴 한데 집에 놓아둘 장소가 없어서 회사에 쌓아뒀었습니다
<monos> 인터넷에서 찾아봤는데
<monos> T2400이 테스크탑용으로 나온제품은 검색이 안되요
<samahui_TP> 당연하죠
<samahui_TP> CPU는 제가 임의로 달아놓은 놈이니까요
<samahui_TP> 달려 나온게 아니고 교체 가능한 CPU입니다
<monos> 혹시 제품 마더보드 모델명은 알수 없을까요?
<samahui_TP> 기가바이트 모델입니다
<samahui_TP> 열어봐야되서 잠시만요
<samahui_TP> GA-81945GMMFY-RH 라는 모델이군요
<rura> $(date '+%Y') 는 환경변수를 이용한 방식인가요??
<autowiz> 변수는 아니지요
<autowiz> 변수로 하는건
<samahui_TP> 랜이 기가랜이군요
<samahui_TP> 지금 처음 알았네요
<autowiz> date_data=$(date +%Y%m%d)
<Markers> 안녕하세욧 ‘ㅅ’/
<autowiz> run.sh 1> $date_data-run.log
<autowiz> 이렇게 합니다.
<Markers> 리눅스 설치하고 난후 부팅이 안되면 멀 찾아봐야될까요 -_-;
<autowiz> 부팅이 어디까지 되는지를 우선 알아봐야 하겠지요.
<samahui_TP> monos: 생각보다 상태가 좋군요
<monos> samahui_TP: 감사합니다. 근데 945보드에 노트북칩이 들어가는군요
<Markers> 흠…? 어떻게 알아보죠? 그냥 부팅시키면 재부팅으로 되는데 =ㅁ= 무한반복
<monos> samahui_TP: 저두 945 보드 하나 있거든요
<monos> samahui_TP: 775 소켓이라 안들어갈줄 알았는데요
<samahui_TP> 이놈은 CPU핀이 노트북용으로 나온거예요
<monos> Markers: 부팅이 아예 안되면 부팅로드가 안깔렷을수도 있는거네요
<monos> samahui_TP: 신기한 보드네요 진짜 좋은거 같아요
<samahui_TP> 당시 꽤 저렴하지 못한 가격이였던걸로 기억합니다
<samahui_TP> 단지 저전력 시스템 구축해볼 요양으로 구입한거라
<samahui_TP> 딱 요놈 하나 출시되었던걸로 기억합니다
<samahui_TP> 희소성으로 비쌌죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 하지만 당시에는 T7200에 지포스 6600인가 달고 게임을 즐겨서 당초 목표를 잠시 벗어났었다는..
<samahui_TP> 좀 쓰다 차후에 아버님 사무용으로 집에 설치해드렸었죠. 그러다 집 컴 교체하고 가져와서 그래픽카드 빼버리고 CPU노트북과 교체당하고 리눅스 서버로 NAS로 좀 쓰다가 아예 저전력 미니보드에 또 밀려서 창고행 되었었습니다
<samahui_TP> 지금보니 파워도 350S로 바꿔 놓았었네요
<samahui_TP> 완전한 저전력상태입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 다만 운 좋으신게 지금 회사에 DVD남는게 없어서 제가 쓰던 멀티로 달아놨네요
<samahui_TP> 메모리는 ddr2 1기가 두개로 2기가 되어있군요. 메모리는 나중에 모자라시면 교체를 하셔야 겠네요. 이놈이 슬롯이 딱 두개라서요
<monos> 네
<monos> samahui_TP: T7004 까지 업그레이드 되네요
<samahui_TP> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2292#sp
<myobot> [링크 제목] GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket M (478 pin) - GA-8I945GMMFY-RH (rev. 1.0)
<Seony^TP> Markers: Rescue 모드로 부팅하면 되죠
<samahui_TP> 옥션에서 검색하면 T7200 3.5만원이면 구입가능할겁니다
<samahui_TP> 그정도까지 구입하시면 충분할거 같아요
<monos> samahui_TP: 네 감사합니다.
<monos> samahui_TP: 메모리는 2기가 짜리는 지원 안하네요
<monos> samahui_TP: 한슬롯에 1기가가 최대로 지원 하는거네요
<monos> samahui_TP: 2기가면 충분 합니다.
<samahui_TP> 4기가까지 지원합니다
<monos> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2292#driver
<myobot> [링크 제목] GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket M (478 pin) - GA-8I945GMMFY-RH (rev. 1.0)
<samahui_TP> 제가 4기가로 썼던거 같은데요. 다른 데탑으로 업그레이드하면서 남은놈만 꼽아놔서 2기가인겁니다
<monos> 아하
<samahui_TP> 다만 지금 CPU상태에서는 의미 없죠. 이놈은 32비트만 지원하니까요
<monos> 일단 2기가로 충분하니깐 쓰다가 모질라면 2*2로 할게요
<samahui_TP> 네 그러세요
<samahui_TP> 지금 루분투 설치 다했는데 잘돌아가네요
<samahui_TP> 문제는 없는거 같습니다
<monos> 설치가 근방 되네요?
<samahui_TP> 다만 ... 파워에서 소음이 심한게... 이게 아버님댁에 놓아드렸을때 강아지들이 많았어서 털이 들어가서 그럴지도 몰라요
<monos> 저는 구형 팬티엄4에 깔면 적어도 5시간 걸리던데요
<samahui_TP> 설치야 금방이죠
<monos> 파워 요즘 나오는 atx파워랑 호환 안되는거에요?
<samahui_TP> 마이크로ATX라 호환될듯한데요
<monos> 호환 되면 제가 파워는 다른놈 있거든요
<samahui_TP> 소리 심하게 크지는 않아요
<samahui_TP> 사무실 환경이라 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 받으시면 확인해 보세요
<monos> 호환만 되면 바꾸면 되요
<monos> 안되면 파워도 뜯어서 펜만 구해서 교체해야죠
<samahui_TP> 제가 케이스 큰걸로해서 파워 교환쉽습니다
<rura> autowiz님 개인챗으로 질문드려도될까요
<autowiz> 네
<samahui_TP> 생각보다 잘돌아가는데요. 쓸만합니다. ㅋㅋ
<monos> samahui_TP: 감사합니다.
<samahui_TP> 일안하고 너무 놀았내요. 일 좀 하다올께요
<monos> samahui_TP: 네 이따가 오세요
<samahui_TP> 참 그리고 이거 혹시 택배 안받아주면 고속버스로 실어서 보내드릴수있습니다만
<samahui_TP> 원하시면 말씀해주세요
<samahui_TP> 그럼 이만 나중에 뵈요 ~
<Seony^TP> monos님이 뭔가 득템하셨군요
<monos> Seony^TP: 님 구형컴퓨터 주신다고 해서 받기로 했습니다.
<Seony^TP> 오~ 좋은 일이 생기셨군요...
<monos> Seony^TP: 네 장난감이 생겼어요
<monos> Seony^TP: T2400 CPU들어가는 데스크탑 컴퓨터
<monos> Seony^TP: 리눅스도 깔아보고 나스 들도 깔아볼려고 합니다.
<Seony^TP> 바빠지시겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 네 8월달엔 T2400이랑 놀아야 겠어요
<ToMonos> 하하하 테스트입니다
<ToMonos> 잘되서 xchat까지 설치하고 업데이트 다하는데 30분도 안걸렸군요
<ToMonos> 괜찮은 성능입니다
<monos> 근데 어떻게
<monos> 그렇게 빨리 설치 하셨어요?
<ToMonos> 그냥 시디로 설치한건데요
<ToMonos> 컴 자체가 느리지 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 성능은 대충 어느정도인지 알겠어요
<monos> 윈도우 체험지수 4.4
<ToMonos> 듀얼정도면 설치만 하는건 ssd쓰는 컴이 아닌이상 차이 없죠
<ToMonos> 그건 cpu와 그래픽카드에 따라서 다르죠
<monos> 근데 화물로는 받기가 힘든데요
<ToMonos> 이거 말그대로 데탑입니다.  노트북용 CPU를 쓸 뿐이죠
<samahui_TP> 그렇군요
<samahui_TP> 그럼 그냥 택배로 보내드릴께요
<samahui_TP> 그냥 박스에 넣어서 고물입니다 받아주세요 해야겠네요
<monos> 화물은 제가 물류센터에 찾으로 가야 되는거죠?
<samahui_TP> 오늘 점심때 시간되면 그때 붙여드리고 아니면 내일 가능할거 같군요
<samahui_TP> 화물은 터미널로 찾으러 가야되죠 ㅎ
<monos> 택배안 받아준다고 하면 케이스만 빼고 보내주시면 좋을텐데요
<ToMonos> 보드용 케이스가 없으면 보드 망가지기 쉽습니다
<monos> 우리집에서 터미널까지 엄청 멀어요
<ToMonos> 그냥 본체그대로 잘 고정만 해서 보내드릴께요
<monos> 차도 없고 자전거도 없어요
<ToMonos> 그리고 본체도 치워야되요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 가는건 버스 타고 가도
<monos> 올때는 버스타고 못올거 같은데요
<ToMonos> 그렇군요 그냥 택배로 잘보내드릴께요
<Seony^TP> 사마휘님 이거 돈 얼마 받으시는 거에요? ㅋ
<monos> 택배비는 제가 입금시켜 드릴게요
<monos> 공짜에요
<Seony^TP> 오오~
<monos> 택배비만 제가 내고요
<Seony^TP> 공짜라니!  아얄씨 오셔서 행운이 생기셨네요
<monos> 네
<monos> 좋은거에요
<monos> 데스크탑보단 성능은 떨어져도 저전력이라 좋습니다.
<samahui_TP> 안써서 회사 창고에 쌓아놨던거 처분하는겁니다
<samahui_TP> 팔까하다가 NAS로 쓰실 컴 열심히 구입하시려는듯보여서 그냥 방출해요;;
<samahui_TP> 좋은데가서 잘 사용되면 이녀석도 만족하겠죠. 창고속에서 먼지먹는거 보다는 났잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 고맙습니다.
<Seony^TP> 먼지 쌓이는거보단 훨씬 낫죠
<jasonjang> 택배비 따로 입금(출금,지불)하는 것보다....착불도 좋은 방법이죠?
<ToMonos> 그렇쵸
<monos> 착불은 비싸요
<ToMonos> 그냥택배 4천냥 착불 6천냥이하 예요
<ToMonos> 요건 테스트 다했으니 이제 봉인 !
<Seony^TP> 오오 좋겠다 컴퓨터도 공짜로 생기고...
<monos> 감사합니다.
<monos> Seony^TP: 님은 더 좋은거 5대 이상 있으시자나요
<monos> Seony^TP: 전 고물만 2대
<Seony^TP> ㅎㅎ  뭐 그래도, 뭔가가 그냥 생기는건 좋은 일이잖아요
<monos> 네 새로 먼가 생기는건 정말 기분이 좋아요
<Seony^TP> monos님은 혹시 나이가 어떻게 되세요?
<monos> Seony^TP: 님이랑 동갑일거에요
<Seony^TP> 오오... 저는 78년생이에요...
<monos> 네
<monos> 하와이에 사시자나요
<Seony^TP> 여기서 저랑 동갑은 두번째 뵙네요
<Seony^TP> 처음 뵙는 분은, 예전에 삐져서 안오시고 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 그런데 거기 언제부터 사신거에요?
<Seony^TP> 네.  지금은 하와이 살죠...
<Seony^TP> 음... 2007년도에 왔어요
<monos> 비자가 취업비자에요?
<Seony^TP> 한국에서 직장 다니다가 못배운게 한이 되서 왔죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^TP> 유학으로 와서, 지금은 취업 비자에요
<monos> 저는 노가다 하다가 몸이 안좋아져서 집에서 쉬고 있어요
<Seony^TP> 원래는 걍 영어나 좀 하고 2년제 학교나 졸업하고 돌아갈 계획으로 왔었어요
<Seony^TP> 인문계 고등학교 나와서 대학교 졸업도 못하고 기술도 없고 자격증도 없고 암것두 없어서... ㅎㅎ
<monos> 그래두 다시 와도 영어는 잘해서 도움은 많이 되겠어요
<Seony^TP> 최소한 전문대는 나와야하지 않나 싶어서, 기왕할거 한국말고 외국에서 하자 라고 마음먹고 무작정 나왔죠...
<Seony^TP> 음... 잘 모르겠어요.  요즘은 한국도 영어 잘하는 사람 많을걸요
<Seony^TP> 유학파 출신들도 많아서, 어지간해서는 명함 내밀기도 어렵다던데요
<monos> 취장 그만 두게 되면 한국으로 끌려와야 되는건가요?
<samahui_TP> monos님
<Seony^TP> 현재 상태로는 그렇죠
<samahui_TP> 파워케이블과 모니터 케이블은 있으시죠?
<monos> samahui_TP: 네
<monos> samahui_TP: 네 다 있습니다.
<samahui_TP> 네
<monos> Seony^TP: 그런데 국제 결혼 하시겠어요?
<samahui_TP> 이미 유부남이세요
<monos> Seony^TP: 국제 결혼 하신거에요?
<Seony^TP> 아뇨.  한국에서 결혼하고 왔어요
<Seony^TP> 결혼하고 한 1년 살다가 같이 왔죠
<monos> Seony^TP: 대단한 결심하셨네요
<Seony^TP> 돈 없어서 그동안 아이는 못가졌다가, 이제서야 좀 가져볼려고 했더니 잘 안생기네요
<Seony^TP> 아이는 걍 포기했습니다...
<samahui_TP> 그러다 생기실거예요
<autowiz> 저희 이사님도
<autowiz> 7년 동안 안생기시다가
<samahui_TP> 전 결혼이 많이 늦어져서 걱정했는데 떡하니 생겨서 기분이 좋군요
<Seony^TP> 제 와이프가 77년생인데, 여기 나이로는 아직 36살이지만 한국나이로는 꽤 되니까 좀 불안하죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 갑자기 첫째 놓으시더니 4달만인가 또 둘째 가지셔서 지금은 4살 3살 입니다.
<samahui_TP> 저랑 동갑이시죠 ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 제 마눌님도 제 1년 후배예요
<Seony^TP> 네.  근데, 아이 없이 오래 살다보니까, 없는 것도 나쁘진 않다는 생각이 들더라구요...
<samahui_TP> 그래도 훌륭하게 성공했습니다
<Seony^TP> 걍 게임하고 싶으면 겜하고, 놀러나가고 싶으면 놀러나가고... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 솔직히 아이 없으면 편안하긴하죠
<samahui_TP> 하지만 있으면 뭔가 행복해지죠
<monos> 입양하는경우들도 많이 있던데요
<Seony^TP> 그것도 생각은 했었어요
<samahui_TP> 리붓하고 점심도 먹고 오겠습니다. 나중에 뵈요
<Seony^TP> 아이가 안생기니까 입양하는 거야 뭐 저는 좋게 생각하는데요, 와이프는 입양까지할 바에는 그냥 우리둘이 살자더라구요..
<autowiz> 서니님 저 좀 대려다 키우실 생각은 없으신지?
<autowiz> 저 말 잘들을 자신 있습니다.
<monos> 아이는 있어도 그만 없어도 그만이라고들 많이 그러긴 해요
<Seony^TP> ㅋㅋㅋ  성년은 입양이 안되요
<monos> 결혼도 해도 그만 안해도 그만이라고 하자나요
<monos> 아이도 마찬 가지인거 같아요
<monos> 우리집 옆에 아줌마는 40살인데도 아이 가져서 낳앗어요
<Seony^TP> 저는, 결혼은 하면 안되는 성격인거 같아요
<Seony^TP> 만약에 무슨 일이 생겨서 저 혼자 남게되면, 다시는 결혼 안할 거에요
<monos> 결혼 하면 안되는 성격도 있어요?
<monos> 살다 보면 성격이 바뀌는거 같던데요
<Seony^TP> 네 있죠...
<Seony^TP> 제가 그 케이스에요.
<Seony^TP> 살다보니, 제 성격을 깨우친거죠
<Seony^TP> 저도 결혼 전에는 전형적인, 그러니까 애 둘낳고 평범하게 직장 다니고 주말에는 가족과 놀러가고 뭐 그런 인생관을 갖고있었는데,
<Seony^TP> 시간이 지날수록, 저는 저만의 개인적인 시간을 더 중요하게 생각하고, 게임하는 시간, 컴퓨터하는 시간, 이런 것들이 중요하다고 생각하게됐죠...
<monos> 저랑 비슷하네요
<Seony^TP> 스트레스 받고 힘든 날이 지속될수록 와이프와 시간을 보내서 스트레스를 푸는게 아니라, 저 혼자 시간 보내고 멍때리고 게임하고 컴퓨터 하고 이게 더 절 위한 소중한 시간이라는 사실을 깨달았어요...
<monos> 저두 개인적인 시간만 보내고 있어요
<Seony^TP> 라디오에서 그러더라구요.  사랑을 모르는데, 상대가 바뀐다고 행복해지나요?
<Seony^TP> 제 얘기 하는거 같았어요
<autowiz> 저는 스트래스 받면 여친님 품에 안기고 싶고 그렇던데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^TP> 그건 아직 연애 중이시라서 그럴 거에요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 평소에 너무 외로워서 그런건지도 모르겠습니다.
<Seony^TP> 일하는 시간 제외하고 늘 곁에 있는 존재가 되버리면, 제 경우에 한해서는 귀찮을 때가 더 많아요...
<Seony^TP> 뭐 그래서, 뒤늦게 깨달은거지만, 나는 결혼하면 안되는 성격이구나 하고 알았죠
<autowiz> 그런데 사람들 다들 그렇다고 하더라구요.
<Seony^TP> 내 여자를 행복하게 만들 수 있는 사람이 못되니깐요... 내 여자보단 내가 더 행복해야하거든요...
<autowiz> 마눌님 놀러가면 남편들은 더없이 행복해 한데요
<Seony^TP> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^TP> 그나저나 요즘은 하와이도 무지 덥네요...
<Seony^TP> 역시 여름은 어쩔 수 없군요...
<autowiz> 한국은 장마 끝나서
<autowiz> 어제부터 다시 푹푹 찌고 있습니다.
<Seony^TP> 흐... 상상만 해도 제가 푹푹 쪄지네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^TP> 내년에 한국 한 번 갔다올려고 계획 중인데, 한국 여름 너무 싫어서 5월달에 갈려고 생각 중이에요
<autowiz> 요즘 출장이 많아서 운전을 많이 하다보니 손가락이 집중적으로 타서 ㅎㅎ 작년에 쓰던 장갑을 찾아보고 있습니다.
<Seony^TP> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 제가 5월달에 공항으로 마중 갈 수 있도록 하겠습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^TP> ㅎㅎ  공항 오실려면 돈 많이 들잖아요.  걍 서울에서 뵈요
<Seony^TP> 그나마 저희 집이 인천이라, 서울은 쉽게 갈 수 있습니다
<autowiz> 짐 실어 드릴려고 했습죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^TP> 한국에서 다녔던 직장 한 번 찾아가서 마지막 굿바이 인사 드리고... ㅎㅎ
<Seony^TP> 아마 제 어머니나 동생이 나올거 같아요
<Seony^TP> 부산도 한 번 가야할 거 같고...
<monos> Seony^TP: 하와이는 지금 여름인가요?
<Seony^TP> 여름이긴한데, 1년 내내 날씨가 같아서 굳이 여름을 구분하진 않아요
<monos> Seony^TP: 내일부터 사람들 휴가철이라 부산으로 사람들 다 갈거 같아요
<monos> 하와이 살면 좋은점은 있네요 1년 내내 같은 날씨면 옷을 계절별 구분해서 안사도 되네요
<monos> 날씨 적응도 편하고 정말 살기 좋은거 같아요
<monos> 전 계절 앓이 많이 하는편인데요
<monos> 계절이 바뀔때마다 감기에 잘 걸려요
<Seony^TP> 네 겨울 옷은 안사죠 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 저는 대구에 사는데 여름엔 엄청 덥고 겨울엔 엄청 춥고 살기 안 좋은 도시인데
<monos> 물가가 제일 싸서 살고 있어요
<Seony^TP> 분지라서 엄청 덥다죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^TP> 한국 여름은 진짜 너무 더운거 같아요
<Seony^TP> 2010년인가 한 번 갔었는데, 정말 하와이만 있다가 가서 그런지 몰라도 더워서 암것두 못하겠더라구요...
<monos> 하와이 사는게 부럽네요
<Seony^TP> 마냥 좋지만은 않아요.  어디든 장단점이 있죠...
<monos> 한국 관광객들 많이 봐요?
<Seony^TP> 무비자 관광 시작되면서 엄청 많이 봐요
<Seony^TP> 옛날에는 정말 한국관광객 보기 힘들었거든요
<monos> 나중에 컴퓨터 일 안해도 가이드 같은걸 해도 되겠어요
<monos> 한국사람들 보면 Seony^TP 님한테 말걸어요?
<Seony^TP> 관광가이드는 좋은 직업 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^TP> 아무 것도 할줄 모르고 아무 기술도 없는 사람들이 걍 시간당 페이 받으면서 쉽게 하는 일이에요...
<Seony^TP> 저한테 말 안걸죠.  워낙 한국관광객들이 많으니깐요...
<Seony^TP> 아마 같은 관광객이라고 생각할걸요
<monos> 아하 그렇게 생각하는군요 현지인은 먼가 틀려도 틀릴거라고 생각했어요
<jasonjang> 신발 보믄 금방 알아 볼텐데...
<Seony^TP> 근데, 반대로 저희는 관광객들을 알아보죠
<jasonjang> 먼가 틀려도 틀리죠, 신발
<Seony^TP> 한국에서 오는 사람들은, 패션이 다 똑같거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^TP> 예를 들면, 커플티를 입는다거나,
<Seony^TP> 남자 헤어스타일이나 여자 헤어스타일이 티비에서 보던거랑 비슷하거나...
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^TP> 암튼 있어요.  딱 보면, 한국에서 막 온사람들 티가 팍팍 나요
<DarkCircle> 동남아 바닥 아무데나 툭 던져도 한국사람은 옷입는거 보면 다 티나요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 머리스타일이 특히.
<Seony^TP> 예전에 한국 갔었을 때 무지 웃긴 것 중 하나가, 여고생들 헤어스타일이 전부 다 똑같더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 남자는 모르겠는데 여자는 안물어봐도 뻔함. 일본애들도 마찬가지
<Seony^TP> ㅎㅎ
<Seony^TP> 한국이나 일본이나, 유행이라는 것이 있는 곳이니 어쩔 수 없죠.
<Seony^TP> 남들 하는건 다 해야하니...
<DarkCircle> 더 웃긴건 일본과 한국의 차이점은 화장법이고 동남아 오는 머리스타일이나 액세서리 같은게 똑같다는거.
<DarkCircle> 그렇게 둘이서 물어뜯고 싸우면서 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^TP> 하와이에 오는 일본애들 보면, 걔네들도 정말 다 똑같거든요.  근데 웃기는건, 한국사람이랑 일본사람이랑 서로 똑같이 하고다닌다고 비웃어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^TP> 요즘은, 중국애들 패션 수준이 많이 올라가서, 한국사람이랑 중국사람이랑 가끔 구분하기 어려운 사람들도 있어요.
<Seony^TP> 특히 20대 초반 어린애들...
<Seony^TP> ㅎㅎ 뭐 암튼, 외국인들이 많은 곳에 살다보니... 별게 다 눈에 들어오네요
<autowiz> 오늘도 출장 다녀오겠습니다 .ㅜㅜ
<jasonjang> autowiz, 날 더운데, 어느 쪽으로 가우?
<samahui> 점심들 맛나게 드셨나요/
<samahui> ?
<samahui> 휴
<samahui> 날씨가 정말 덥군요
<samahui> 에어컨 없이는 땀이 마르지를 않네요
<samahui> 오셨군요
<monos> samahui: 님 감사합니다.
<samahui> 방금 보내드렸습니다
<monos> 더워서 컴퓨터 도저히 못켜고 있을거 같아서 끄고 책보고 있었습니다.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 잘하셨습니다
<samahui> 정말 덥군요. 대구면 더 덥겠네요
<monos> 운송장 번호 좀 알려주세요
<monos> 집에 없을때 택배번호로 찾을수 잇어서 편하더라구요
<samahui> 71453-0100-4918
<samahui> 가기전에 전화가 갈겁니다
<monos> 지금 36도네요
<samahui> 정말 무지막지한 더위군요
<samahui> 전 지금 시원하게 에어컨 아래서 커피 마시면서 일하고 있습니다
<samahui> 컴붙이러 나가는데 너무 무겁고 더워서 땀 범벅이 되었어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 오전에 안쓰고 있는 랙서버 떨궈서 발등을 찍었는데 이게 아무렇지 않다가 컴들고 나가니까 쑤시더군요
<monos> 이런 고생하셨네요
<samahui> 그래서 외근나가는 직원시켜서 붙엿습니다
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<monos> 우체국택배네요
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 우체국이 그래도 가장 믿음직하고 정확하게 가니까요
<samahui> 내일이면 받으실겁니다
<monos> 네
<monos> 우체국도 내일 부터 휴가가 아닐지 모르겠네요
<samahui> 금요일까지는 영업하고
<monos> 1부터 7일까지 휴가 기간이더라구요
<samahui> 요즘은 토일다 쉬더군요
<samahui> 아! 그런가요?
<samahui> 잘못하면 다음주에나 받으시겠군요
<monos> 모르겠어요
<monos> 네
<monos> 늦어도 다음주중에는 받을수 있을거 같아요
<samahui> 뭐 느긋하게 기다리세요
<samahui> 테스트 결과는 아무문제도 없었으니 하드만 껴서 쓰시면됩니다
<monos> 넵 고맙습니다.
<samahui> 근데 CPU를 누가 바꿔치기 한거 같아요
<monos> 저 usb로 운영체제 까는데
<samahui> 회사에 넣어놨더니 T2400도 빼내서 2250인가로 바꿔놨더군요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 근데 느리진 않습니다
<monos> 네
<monos> USB부팅만 되면 되요
<samahui> USB뒤쪽에 꽂고 부팅시 F12눌러서 잡아주면 부팅 될겁니다
<monos> 넵
<samahui> 앞면껀 빼놨어요
<samahui> 주스 쏟고 그대로 굳혀서 완전 부식되었더군요
<monos> 앞에껀 꼽으면 안되죠?
<monos> 꼽을수도 없겠죠?
<monos> 부식되었으니깐
<samahui> 앞에꺼 보드에서 연결 핀을 뽑아놨으니까 쓰시려면 꽂아 쓰면되는데 부식되서 합선될거 같습니다
<samahui> 그냥 쓰지마세요
<monos> 넵
<samahui> 보드는 멀쩡하더군요
<samahui> 설치도 빠르게 잘됩니다
<samahui> 무엇보다 NAS로 쓸만한게 내장랜이 기가랜이더군요
<monos> 보드만 멀쩡하면 되요 나중에 케이스 싼거 하나 장만해서 교체하면 쌔것같이 쓸수 있죠
<samahui> 다행입니다 ㅎㅎ ;;
<samahui> 시디룸도 멀티로 달아드렸으니 설치시 귀찮으면 시디 구워서 하세요
<samahui> 우분투 14.04 DVD로 구워서 써도 됩니다
<monos> 저희집에 cd롬이 없어요
<monos> USB로 다 해서 예전꺼 다 버렸어요
<samahui> 제가 드린놈꺼 빼서 달고 쓰고 다시 뺴서 다는 귀차니즘만 이겨내면 됩니다
<monos> 아하
<monos> 그러면 되겠네요
<monos> 시디를 구해야 겠네요
<samahui> 우분투 까실거면 공DVD를 구하셔야되요
<samahui> 우분투 14.04부터는 1기가정도 할겁니다
<monos> 800메가 공씨디 10년전에 사둔거 몇장있긴하네요
<monos> CD-R이라고 적혀 있네요6
<samahui> 걍  USB로 설치하세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 설치시 랜 꼽고 하면 바로 업데이트도 되고 서드파티 설치도 되니 뭐로 하셔도 상관없겠네요
<monos> 95w 짜리를 이제 35W로 쓸수 있겠어요
<samahui> 완전한 절약모드군요
<samahui> 잘쓰시고 사용기라도 작성해서 올려주세요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 네
<samahui> 그럼 더운데 쉬세요
<samahui> 전 일하러...
<monos> 네
<monos> 더워서 이만 컴퓨터 끄고 새벽에 와야 겠어요
<samahui> Seony님 오늘은 일찍 퇴근하셨군요
<samahui> 네 나중에 뵈요
<Seony> 늦게 퇴근했어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그런건가요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저녁 맛나게 드세요
<samahui> 서울은 찜통입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 흐... 그렇군요...
<Seony> 저녁으로 토마토 먹는 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 건강식이군요
<samahui> 토마토는 올리브유로 구워먹는게 가장 영향가가 좋다더군요
<Seony> 네 맞아요
<samahui> 흡수가 잘된다나뭐라나 그렇게 들었습니다
<samahui> 방울토마토 사다가 올리브유바르고 둘둘 구워서 몇개 먹어주면 정력에도 좋다더군요
<Seony> 걍 안먹으려다 배고파서 먹는 거에요
<samahui> 다이어트 꾸준하게 하시는군요
<samahui> 전 요즘 장이 안좋아서 다이어트 쉬는 중입니다
<Seony> 최근 4일 사이에 무지 먹었거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 4일동안 무지 먹어도 한 3일 굶으면 다시 돌아옵니다
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 저도 주말에 무지 먹었어요. 제사가 있어서 고향집에 다녀왔는데 그 기간내내 많이 먹었거든요
<samahui> 굶어야 되는데 장이 아파서 굶지못하고 저자극식 하고 있어요
<DarkCircle> 먹은만큼 움직이면 문제가 안되는데
<DarkCircle> 현대인들 특성상 ... 음식을 먹되 적게 먹는 방법 이외에는 답 없는듯요 _-_
<Seony> 맞아요
<Seony> 운동 죽어라해서 소모되는 칼로리는 2-300 정도 밖에 안되는데,
<Seony> 한끼 굶으면 최소한 700 이상은 섭취를 안하게 되죠
<samahui> 평소 차없이걸어다니지 않는한 운동으로 빼는건 틀린거 같아요
<DarkCircle> 전 칼로리 줄이려고 소스 다 빼고 먹는데도 ...
<DarkCircle> 워낙 한끼 먹는양 칼로리가 엄청나서 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 거의 1100kcal?
<DarkCircle> 평균 800~900되네요
<Seony> 저는 소스고 기름기고 신경 안쓰고 막 먹습니다.  어차피 한 2-3일 굶으면 다시 다 빠지거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 먹는거 신경쓰지는 않는데 보통 탄수화물은 좀 피하죠
<samahui> 고기 먹을때 밥을 안먹는 식으로요
<Seony> 탄수화물은 피하면 좋은데, 쌀은 괜찮다더라구요
<samahui> 근디 요즘 예민해 져서 그런지 매운걸 못먹어요
<samahui> 매운거 먹으면 12시간정도 후 부터 속 뒤집어져요
<samahui> 부글부글
<samahui> 매운거 팍팍 먹고 땀을 쭈욱 빼면 참 시원하니 스트레스 날아가는데 요즘 그리 못하니 심심하군요
<samahui> 답답하고요
<Seony> 저는 여기서 너무 매운걸 안먹어서,
<Seony> 지금은 잘 못먹어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 그래서 그런가봐요
<samahui> 하두 안먹었다가 먹으니 요즘 먹으면 바로 부글부글 모드로 들어가요 ;;
<samahui> 그냥 포기해야 할까봐요
<Seony> 맞아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 재미있는게 마눌님과 함께 살면서 매운걸 줄이게 됬거든요. 근데 장인어른도 매운걸 못드세요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 마누라가 장모님께 배워서 매운음식 못먹게 조련당했나봐요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 처가집 식구들이 다 매운걸 못먹는편이더라고요
<samahui> 조련당한게 확실합니다
<samahui> 살도 찌우고 매운거 짠것도 못먹게 만들고 점점 길들어가는 자신을 발견합니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그런거군요
<samahui> 음식먹는 즐거움들이 사라지고 있어요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 저는 아직도 즐거워요
<Seony> 요즘 타코에 맛들려서 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅜㅜ 좋아하는 음식이 점점 줄어들고 있어요 이대로 가다가는 초식이 될지도 모르겠네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 타코 먹고 싶군요
<samahui> 이태원으로 마눌님 끌고가서 저녁에 남미 음식으로 한끼를 때우고 싶지만... 임신한 마눌님이 먹기 싫다! 하시면 끝인지라... 그냥 고르라고 해야겠죠 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 타고 얘기하니까 급 땡기는데요
<Seony> 오늘 밤에 또 폭풍섭취 할까...
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 살쪄요~
<DarkCircle> 임신할때 가장 무서운게
<DarkCircle> 입덧
<samahui> 임신하고 입덧을 안해요
<samahui> 집안 내력이랍니다
<DarkCircle> 치킨집 새벽 2시까진가밖에 안하는데 갑자기 3시에 치킨!
<DarkCircle> (ㅇㅇ?)
<samahui> 배는 남산이 다되어 가는데 입덧 구경도 못했어요. 오히려 제가 못먹던 신 음식이 땡기고 그랬죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 입덧을 안하는 감사한 마눌님이십니다
<samahui> 근데 덕분에 입맛 좋만들어 드리기 더 힘들어요.
<samahui> 음식을 안가리는만큼 먹고 싶어하는것도 적어서요
<Seony> 이것저것 가리지않고 다 드시겠군요
<samahui> 저녁 뭐 먹고 싶어? 하면 먹고싶은거 먹어 이러십니다
<samahui> 곤란해요
<samahui> 차라리 밤늦게라도 먹고 잡다고 부여잡고 찾는게 나아요
<samahui> 먹고 잡은게 없으시니 저도 고르기 힘들어요. 회사에서 점심고르기 처럼 저녁 고르기까지 해야되서 이중고통입니다.
<samahui> 저도 음식을 안가리니 서로 음식 정하기 힘들어해요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 밥해서 먹이는걸 젤 좋아라하십니다. 식모생활을 요구하시죠
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 요리 엄청 하실듯
<Seony> 남편을 계획적으로 살찌우시는거 아니에요?
<samahui> 그게 목적인거 같아요
<samahui> 요즘은 은근슬쩍 주말에 운동도 못가게 하시기 시작하셨습니다
<samahui> 주말에 영화예매를 잘하시는군요 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 가끔은 라자냐 피자 이런걸로
<DarkCircle> ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<samahui> 피자나 라쟈냐보다 스파게티류의 면빨을 좋아하셔서 미트볼부터 봉골레까지 다할줄압니다
<samahui> 심지어 집에 오븐도 갖춰져있죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 식당차리지 않을까 싶어요... 개발자의 말로는 치킨집 사장 혹은 식당영업이 맞나봐요
<samahui> 요리를 갈고 닦고 있습니다
<samahui> 정말 더운날이군요. 에어컨 꽤 틀어놓은거 같은데 이놈이 시원해 지는 느낌보다는 덥지 않은정도에서 벗어나질 못하네요
<Seony> 여기는 이제 저녁되서 시원합니다
<ihavnoth> 사무실이라서 추워요...
<samahui> 전 외근나와버렸지만 사무실이 더 더워요. 에어컨은 빵빵한데 자리가 창가라 햇살이 그대로 작열해요 ㅜ ㅜ
<samahui> 한국은 저녁이 되도 더워요
<samahui> 습도가 높아요
<samahui> 소나기도 부분적으로 내리고 그러네요
<DarkCircle> 최근 며칠동안 비가 내린적이 한번도 없었 - ㅅ -;
<ihavnoth> 나크리 올라오고 있다고하니 비 오겠네요
<DarkCircle> 저번주말이 딱이었는데
<DarkCircle> 바람 홱홱 불고 괜찮았거등요 'ㅅ'
<samahui> 바람 훽훽불면 좋쵸
<samahui> 근데 오늘은 점심때 나가보니 바람이 부는데 훈풍이더군요
<samahui> 후끈하게 불어요
<ihavnoth> 구글 다움에서 나크리 검색했더니 꽃은 안나오고 태풍 내용으로 도배돼있네요
<samahui> 올해 처음으로 직격으로 오는 놈이라 관심들이 많은가보군요
<samahui> 이놈도 옆나라로 꺽을지 모르겠지만요
<ihavnoth> 간만에 코스피가 떨어지네요
<Seony> 나크리가 태풍 이름이에요?
<ihavnoth> 네 캄보디아에서 제출한 이름이라네요 캄보디아 꽃..
<samahui> 이번에 올라오는 태풍 이름이예요
<samahui> 인도꽃인줄 알았더니 캄보디아였군요
<samahui> 그것까지는 몰랐네요
<ihavnoth> 태풍 매미 올라온다고 구글에서 매미 이미지 검색했더니 태풍 이동 경로만 나오는 꼴이죠
<DarkCircle> 오 먹구름 끼기 시작 -ㅅ-...
<samahui> DarkCircle님 계신곳이 어디죠?
<samahui> 부산이였나요?
<DarkCircle> 아뇽 'ㅅ'/ 수도권이용
<samahui> 수도권인데 서울과 다르군요
<samahui> 서울은 쨍쨍... 어라? 순식간에 햇살이 사라졌어요
<Seony> 이름이 참... 묘하네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 다크서클은 제 눈아래 있죠
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 술마시면 확연히 들어나요
<samahui> 안마시면 안보여요 ㅎㅎ;
<DarkCircle> 엌
<DarkCircle> 흠 .. 그런데 세월호 실종자 남은 10명은 언제 구조하려나요
<samahui> 제 생각에 배 건져올려야 하지 않을까 싶어요
<DarkCircle> 저도 이거 계속 하다가 영영 못찾을거 같은데
<samahui> 못찾거나 이미 유실되었거나 과도하게 부식혹은 망가져서 못찾을듯 보여요
<DarkCircle> 배 건져 올리면 쇳조각 같은데 걸려서 썩은채로 올라오지 않을까 ...
<DarkCircle> 유병언 시체도 뼈가 다 드러날 정도로 썩었는데 100일이 넘은 상황에서 사람 시신이 멀쩡하게 있을리가 ...
<DarkCircle> 지금쯤이면 잡으면 근육질 빼고 쫙 벗겨지거든요 -_- (흐미 끔찍)
<ihavnoth> 실종자 찾는거 외주로 전환하지 좀 지나지 않았나요?
<DarkCircle> 네 좀 많이 지났죠.
<Haz3> 하이~
<ihavnoth> Haz3, hi~
<DarkCircle> 심심한 헤즈옹 -ㅅ-/ 하이용
<Seony> 헤즈님 오랫만에 오시네요...
<Haz3> 오늘은 왠일로 사람이..;;
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<Haz3> 오늘 넘 덥네요. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 원래 늘 많아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 무지덥죠
<Seony> 다만, 비주기적인 흐름이 좀 있어서.. ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 미쿡에 있을 땐 조용했...
<samahui> 많기는 하지만 떠오르지 않죠
<Haz3> 이번주는 휴가 기간이라..
<Haz3> 할일도 없고..
<Haz3> 심심하네요. ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 좋으시겠어요 휴가기간인데 놀러가셔야죠
<samahui> 놀러가세요~
<Haz3> 회사임. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 집에서 드라마 받아와서..
<Haz3> 보고있음. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony> 음... 저도 올해 휴가를 2주 쓰긴 했는데, 남은 한주는 언제 쓸까 고민되네요..
<samahui> 요즘 같이 더운날은 회사도 휴가처가 될 수 있겠군요
<Haz3> 휴가 4일 및 연차 11일 써야함.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<samahui> 에어컨 쐐면서 영화감상하면 좋을듯해요
<Haz3> 회사 휴가기간이라 그런지
<Haz3> 에어컨이 영~
<Haz3> 선풍기 씨게 틀어놨어요..
<samahui> 전 연차 결혼식 앞뒤로 신혼여행휴가에 합쳐서 팍팍 썼죠
<Haz3> 더운바람이.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 신행 ㅡ0ㅡ
<Haz3> 나도 가고싶다.. ㅡ.ㅡa;;
<samahui> 연차 안쓴거 돈으로 받으면 되지않나요?
<samahui> 가세요
<Haz3> 올해부터 안준데요.
<Haz3> 100% 소진하라고.
<Haz3> 회사가 어려운가봐요.
<ihavnoth> 그게 안줘도 되는 방법을 찾은게 아닐까요?
<DarkCircle> 무급휴가구뇽 ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<Haz3> Duck_^^: 뭐해요?
<samahui> 그게 꼭 소진하게 법이 바뀌었을거예요
<Haz3> 법은 아니고..
<samahui> 우리도 연차 소비하도록 강요하더군요
<Haz3> 미리 고지하면 돈 안줘도 된다고.
<Haz3> 안쓰면 날라가고.
<samahui> 월차 연차 다 소진하라고 반협박하던데요
<Haz3> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 날라가면 돈으로 줘야할꺼예요
<DarkCircle> 왜 쪼개서 쓰게 하지 몰아서 ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<samahui> 그래서 그런듯...
<Haz3> 그게 미리 고지하면 안써도 돈 안줘도 된다고.
<ihavnoth> 고지하면 안줘도 돼고 안하면 줘야해요
<Haz3> 바쁠땐 눈치 주면서..
<Haz3> 한가할땐 쓸일 없고. ㅡ.ㅡ
<samahui> 예전에는 안쓰고 그냥 넘겼다가 요즘은 고지안하고 안보내면 문제되니 보내버리는 쪽으로 머리쓰는듯해요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 저도 바빠서 쓸 기회가 없었는데 신혼이 그래도 기회를 줘서 잘 써버렸네요
<ihavnoth> 6~7월에 한번 고지하고 10~11월에 안쓴건 회사 임의대로 날짜 잡아서 고지하게 돼있을거에요
<DarkCircle> 가위바위 "보"를 내버리는 ... (ㅇ?)
<samahui> 팍팍 쓰세요 아깝자나요
<Haz3> 울 회사는.. 휴가 계획 세워두고..
<Haz3> 안쓰면 날라감. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 안쓸꺼면 계획 변경해야 함.. ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 어제 글고 보니 삼성도 휴가던데 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 아얘 아싸리 이번주 쭉 휴가로 처리하는듯.
<samahui> 요즘 휴가 많이 가죠
<Haz3> 집보다 회사가 편함. ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<samahui> 저번주부터
<samahui> 다음주까지 휴가들 다갈꺼예요
<DarkCircle> 집에 있으면 마눌님께
<DarkCircle> "쿠사리(!)"
<Haz3> 마눌님은 괜찮은데..
<samahui> 주말에 차가 서울은 한가하고 외각이나 고속도로는 꽈악 막히죠
<DarkCircle> 빨래해욬!
<DarkCircle> 청소해욬!
<Haz3> 애가.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ ;;
<DarkCircle> 애가 -ㅅ- ...
<samahui> 전 뱃속에 애가진 마눌님이 이리저리 굴리죠
<Haz3> 애보기가 힘듬.. ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 애기 데리고 나들이 다녀오세용 'ㅅ'
<DarkCircle> 남산 같은데도 괜찮자늠.
<samahui> 살은 안빠지면서 뭔가 힘들게 만드는 노하우가 있으셔요
<Haz3> 퇴근하면 동네 한바퀴 돌고 그래요..
<DarkCircle> 저기 어디드라 ... 서울숲도
<DarkCircle> 양재동에 있고 저기 위쪽에도 있고 ..
<DarkCircle> 서울엔 공원이 참 많아서 좋던데 -ㅅ-
<Haz3> 멀어요. ㅡ.ㅡ
<samahui> 한강으로 가세요
<Haz3> 한강 안가본지도 오래네..
<DarkCircle> 한강 하니까 갑자기 한강 수온앱이 -.- ...
<DarkCircle> 생각나네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 한강 아무곳이나 걷기 좋쵸 ... 이 때양볕에 이날씨에 걸으면... 탈진으로 응급차도 탈수있어요
<DarkCircle> 오늘 이 햏자가 없네 ...
<DarkCircle> 퐁당 개발자
<Haz3> 날이 좀 시원해져야 한강가서 놀텐데..
<Haz3> 애 데리고 놀기에는.. 쇼핑몰이..
<Haz3> 백화점이나 마트나..
<samahui> 주말에 한강에서 농구하다가 농담아니고 조상님 뵈었어요
<DarkCircle> 마트가 짱일듯
<Haz3> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 마트 푸드코트에서 간식거리 사다가 애기랑 먹고 'ㅛ'
<Haz3> 애가 이것저것 만져보고...
<Haz3> 좋음...
<Haz3> 인형하나 안겨주고..
<Haz3> 갈때 놓고 가고..
<Haz3> =.=
<Haz3> bluedusk: 살아있나?
<Haz3> 흐음..
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 그렇군요. 인형 안겨줘서 들고 놀다가 나갈때 놓고 가는군요...
<Haz3> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 헐
<Haz3> 백화점은 기저귀도 줘요..
<DarkCircle> 길바닥 된내가 나서 이상하다 보니 비가 오네요 -ㅅ-
<samahui> 남쪽 내리기 시작했으니 밤이면 서울도 내리려나요
<DarkCircle> 비오는걸 냄새로 먼저 알아냄 ㅡ,.,ㅡ;
<Haz3> 마눌님하고 같이 가면.. 기저귀 두개는... =.=
<samahui> 약간 남쪽 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이번에 나온 kde5 깔끔하네요
<samahui> 이뻐요?
<Seony> http://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma5.0/screenshots/desktop.png
<myobot> [링크 형식] image/png
<Seony> http://kde.org/announcements/plasma5.0/
<myobot> [링크 제목] KDE - New Plasma brings a cleaner interface on top of a new graphics stack
<Haz3> 흐음.. 리눅 개인용으로 써본지 오래네요. ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 전 데탑이 아직도 리눅이라 -ㅅ-
<samahui> 까알끔하군요
<Haz3> 개발 서버로만 써서..
<Seony> 저도 사무실 데탑은 우분투...
<samahui> 전 대부분 리눅이라...
<DarkCircle> 모든걸 리눅에서 해결 -ㅅ-
<Seony> 심지어는 직원들도 우분투라... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 학교 연구실 컴도 리눅스로 엎고 나오고
<Haz3> 리눅 쓰면... 회사 시스템 쓰기가 귀찮아져서.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 원격 ?ㅅ?
<samahui> 모두다 리눅스에서 해결... 안되면 VM이나 VB의 윈도우...
<samahui> 근데 간혹 회사 보안프로그램들이 VB를 거부하더군요
<DarkCircle> 샘숭 업무 시스템이 윈도우를 써야 되는 시스템으로 되어 있더라고요
<samahui> 그런 짜증날때를 대비한 노트북 한대만 윈도우 운영중이죠
<Haz3> 그냥 주는데로 쓰는게 편함.. ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그렇다보니 업무할때는 윈도 쓰고 개발할때는 리눅쓰고 이런식.
<Haz3> 나중에 애 크면.. 리눅 놋북이나 하나 줘야지.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<samahui> 딸이면 애플을 원할지 모릅ㅂ니다
<DarkCircle> 그리고 first kernel patch commit 을 올리나 -ㅅ- ..
<Haz3> 뭐.. 맥북은 있...
<Haz3> 오래된 맥북 화이트.. =.=
<Seony> 맥프로 사용기 올렸더니 블로그 유입이 엄청나군요...
<Haz3> 5년 됐나. ㅡ.ㅡa
<samahui> 맥프로를 이제 잘 포장해서 저한테 보내시는겁니다
<samahui> 제가 잘 쓸께요
<Seony> 어제 와이프랑 맥프로에 대해서 한 얘기가 있는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한국 갈 때, 저 맥프로를 과연 어떻게 숨겨야하느냐 였거든요
<DarkCircle>  맥프로 그냥 들고 오심 돼요
<Seony> 결론이, 화장실 구석에 두고, 위에 휴지 몇장 올려놓자 였어요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그러면 진짜로 못알아볼거라고..
<DarkCircle> 아 한국에 오실때 ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<Haz3> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데, 일리가 있는게, 여기 사람들 아마 진짜로 못알아볼거에요
<samahui> 하와이도 도둑 잘드나요?
<Seony> 거의 안드는 편인데요, 대신 그만큼 보안이 허술한 곳에 살거든요
<DarkCircle> 사람사는데니 도둑은 있겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 게을러서 도둑질 잘 안해요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<DarkCircle> 근데 동네가 생각보다 넓어서 도둑질하면 누가 했는지 모를텐데
<samahui> 하긴 섬에서 도둑질해봐야 팔아먹기도 힘들겠군요
<Haz3> DarkCircle: 가서 훔쳐오시게요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 잡기 쉽겠네요. 특히 맥프로처럼 사람들이 잘 쓰지 않는거면...
<DarkCircle> 전 처음에 하와이가 마라도마냥 차로 대충 5분 돌면 동네 다 도는 그런 동네일줄 알았는데 사실 그게 그렇지가 않 ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<Seony> 네.  차 도난 당해도 1달 이내에 찾을 수 있는 곳이 이 동네죠..
<Seony> DarkCircle: 외곽 돌려면 5-6시간은 운전해야죠
<DarkCircle> 네 흐흐
<samahui> 제주도로 반절정도 되나요?
<samahui> 더큰가? 흠...
<Seony> 근데 정말 농담이 아니고, 진짜로 화장실 구석에 놓고 휴지 몇장 올려놓기로 했어요.  여기 애들 이거 뭔지 모르는 애들이 태반이라..
<Seony> 딱 제주도만할걸요.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ ;;
<Seony> 땅덩어리가 좁아서... 부동산 투기가 있는 곳이죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그냥 안전하게 서울로 붙이세요 제가 잘 쓸께요
<samahui> 서울오실때 붙이고 오시면 됩니다. 돌아가실쯤에 제가 벽돌넣어서 붙여드릴께요
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 중고차 한 대값 짜리 휴지통이에요
<Seony> 업글까지 했거든요
<samahui> 딱이네요
<samahui> 잘쓸께요
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 지금 제 차보다 더 비싸요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 벽돌하니 기억나는데 택배로 중고거래할때 사기치는거요
<samahui> 전 사기당한건 아니지만 좀 당황했던적이 있죠. 아는 사람한테 키보드를 팔았는데 보낸다는게 즐거우라고 과자를 가득 담은 상자에 넣어서 보냈거든요
<samahui> 근데 보내고 났더니 키보드는 빼고 과자만 보냈더군요
<Haz3> 사기치셨군요. =.=
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아놬ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 소나기 내리는군요
<DarkCircle> 오오 소나기 =ㅠ=
<DarkCircle> 출발해야 ... (오오오... .)
<Haz3> 어느지역이 소나기 내리나요?
<samahui> 서울이요
<Haz3> =.=
<Haz3> 비오나. ㅡ.ㅡa
<Haz3> 근처에 창이 없어서;;
<samahui> 우산없는디 큰일이군요
<samahui> 소나기겠거니 하고 혹시나 싶어서 걱정중입니다
<samahui> 글고보니 과자만 보내고 키보드 안보냈다가 나중에 다시 보내줬더니 고맙다고 과자 담았던 상자 가득히 뽁뽁이 넣어서 다시 보내줬었쬬
<samahui> 택배비가 뽁뽁이보다 비싸다는...
<DarkCircle> 5처넌(부들부들)
<samahui> 그것도 착불로 보내준 고마운 놈... 지금은 장가가더니 소식 끊겼네요
<samahui> 착불은 500언 비싸요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 비가 오는데 하늘은 환하군요
<samahui> 호랭이 장가가는날이군요
<DarkCircle> 타이밍 놓쳐서 해가 다시 뜨고 있 ㅡ,.ㅡ ;;
<samahui> 비가 정말 가늘어졌어요
<samahui> 다행이네요
<samahui> 일하면서 노래듣는데 최재훈노래 오랜만에 들어보니 참으로 높게부르는군요
<samahui> 머리속으로 따라부르는데도 목이아파요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 부를때의 목상태가 머리속에 그려질 정도로 듣기 힘이드네요 ;;
<samahui> 비 끝!
<samahui> 날씨 좋을때 슬슬 복귀해야죠
<samahui> 남은 하루 즐겁게 보내세요
<FriedChicken> 비온다고 나왔는데 ㅡㅅㅡ
<FriedChicken> 찜닭 될 기세
<FriedChicken> 비는 안오고 덥기만 ㅡㅅㅡ;;
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> 업다
<readytoact> 덥다 더버
<autowiz> 폭염주의보가 괜히 내리는건 아닌거 같아요
<autowiz> 많이 덥네요
<readytoact> 네
<readytoact> 오히려
<readytoact> 서울이 안덥던데요
<readytoact> 서초 게임빌 다녀왔는데
<readytoact> -_- 안더움
<autowiz> 대구 37 인가 38 라는데
<autowiz> 아이고 대구사람들 힘들겠다...
<autowiz> 8월은 빨간날이 하루있군요
<autowiz> 뭐든 빨간색이 좋은거 같습니다. 빨간날 빨간약 빨간차 빨간 피?   음...
<autowiz> 저녁 맛있게들 드십시요.
<autowiz> 사랑 합니다.
<samahui_TP> ㅜㅜ 비 쫄딱 맞고 밥먹고 복귀했습니다
<samahui_TP> 딱 나오니 무자비하게 쏟아지더군요
<samahui_TP> 우산도 없이 노트북가방과 함께 흠뻑 젖었는데 도착하고나니 비 끄쳤군요
<autowiz> 노트북 가방에는 우비나 우산이 필수더라구요
<samahui_TP> 방수되는 가방이라 다행이죠 아니면 제가 좋아하는 노트북 물에 젖을뻔했어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 혹시나 싶은 마음에 지금 다 빼내서 말리고 있는데 다행이 속은 멀쩡하네요 그래도 방수커버 하나 사야겠더군요.
<GarlicChicken> 전 아싸비온다 하고 아까 나왔는데 찜통 - -
 * GarlicChicken 우우~
<samahui_TP> 비오고 나서 시원해지나 했더니 역시나 찜통이군요
<autowiz> 아 갑자기 치킨이 급 땡기네요
<autowiz> 오늘은 하림 두마리 치킨
<samahui_TP> 치킨 이야기 하니 치킨이 정말 땡기는군요
<samahui_TP> 하지만 다이어트를 위해서 오늘은 꾸욱 참아야죠
<samahui_TP> 전 이만 퇴근합니다 즐거운 저녁시간들되세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~
<DarkCircle> 오밤중에 무신 일로
<monos> DarkCircle: 님 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> (_ _ ) 너부죽
<DarkCircle> 오늘도 야근 ?ㅅ?
<monos> 전 더워서 낮엔 컴퓨터 도저히 못하겠어서
<monos> 새벽에 할려고요
<monos> 시원하니 좋네요
<DarkCircle> 전 낮에도 밤에도 달립 (먼산) ...
<DarkCircle> 근데 집을 비운 사이에 머신이 훅 갔다가 다시 살아났네요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 로그가 안남아서 원인을 알 수가 없다능.
<monos> 그거 wol
<DarkCircle> 유일하게 남은게 plugin-container 로그인데 ...
<DarkCircle> libpthread 블라블라 ... 알고 보니 파폭 죽으면서 X 윈도가 통째로 폭발. ㅡ,.ㅡ ..
<monos> 정전 된건 아니에요
<monos> ?
<DarkCircle> 정전됐으면 logrotate가 기존에 있던 로그를 gz로 압축하고 새로 로그를 찍어주거든요
<DarkCircle> 근데 그게 없어요
<DarkCircle> (...)
<monos> 저는 구형컴퓨터에 wol해볼려고 해도 지원이 안되는지 아예 안되네요
<DarkCircle> wol은 일단
<DarkCircle> 바이오스에서 지원이 되어야 해요
<monos> 바이오스에는 있는데요
<DarkCircle> 그게 원격에서 어떻게 패킷을 날려서 켜느냐가 문젠데 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 설정이 조금 까다로운걸로 -ㅅ- ..
<DarkCircle> 그리고 보안상 비추입니다.
<monos> 공부삼아 해볼려고 하는데
<monos> 신형 컴퓨터에는 되는데
<DarkCircle> 키보드로 wake-up 하는 기능을 12년전엔가 써봤는데
<monos> 구형 컴퓨터는 아예 안되네요
<DarkCircle> 그것도 키보드 무의식적으로 막 치다가 켜지는 경우도 있어서 -_-;
<DarkCircle> 암호를 걸고 꺼놓으면
<DarkCircle> 본체에서 standby 모드로 들어가서 그 상태에서 시시각각으로 키입력 패턴을 검사합니다. 그래서 패턴이 맞으면 마지막 키 입력이 끝나는 즉시 전원 단추를 눌러서 켠 것 같이 켜지죠
<DarkCircle> wol도 마찬가지예요.
<DarkCircle> 구형 컴퓨터에 흠 ...
<DarkCircle> 별도로 설정하는게 있을 수도 있고 호환성 맞춰주는 문제도 있을거예요
<autowiz> wol 되는 랜카드롤 별도로 사용해보시는건 어떠신가요?
<monos> autowiz:  이놈을 언제 까지 쓸지도 모르고 언제 버릴지도 모르는놈이라 투자 하는건 생각해봐야 겠네요
<autowiz> 하긴 그렇긴 하네요
<DarkCircle> 스펙이 어느정도 되길래 버리는걸 고려하시나요 ?ㅅ?
<monos> 팬티엄 4에요
<DarkCircle> 아직도 쓸만하겠네요. RAM은용 ?ㅅ?
<DarkCircle> 흠 그나저나 써니옹 출근하셨을거 같은데 ...
<DarkCircle> 아니 퇴근인가 _-_
<Work^Seony> 헐
<Work^Seony> 너무 잘아시는거 아니에요? ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 이시간쯤에 출근하시지요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 시간대를 대충 계산해보니 그런거 같더라고요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저도 밤새다보면 이시간에 자주 뵙게 되더라구요
<DarkCircle> 오밤중에 퍼먹는 딸기쨈은 정말 꿀맛이네요 'ㅅ'
<Work^Seony> 여기 시간으로 지금 대략 8시 50분이거든요
<autowiz> 아 좀 피곤하다고 책상에 업드려있다가 잠들어버려서 3시에 깼네요
<DarkCircle> 전 아직도 펜티엄 4 실험용으로 써먹는데
<Work^Seony> 어제, 시리얼콘솔을 ssh로 접속해주는 조그만 기계 하나를 데이터센터 가서 붙이고 왔는데, 이게 바이오스 포스팅 화면까지 전부 전송해주더군요
<monos> DarkCircle: 님 저두 펜티엄4 실험용으로 쓰고 있어요 2기가램이요
<DarkCircle> 2기가면 뭐 충분히 쓰고도 남는 스펙이군요 크크
<monos> DarkCircle: 여기에 투자하긴 너무 아까워서요
<Work^Seony> 아 근데 어제 제 영화 보관하는 하드디스크 하나가 통째로 날아갔네요...
<autowiz> 시리얼 콘솔로 bios 화면 전송해주는 장비들은 그렇지요. 방화벽이라던가 뭐
<Work^Seony> 하드디스크에서 틱틱 거리는 소리 나는데, 복구는 안되겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 근데 지금 P4면 ... 중고시장 아무리 뒤져봐도 여기에 뭘 더 붙이고 덜 붙이고 할 수 있는게 없어요
<autowiz> 영화가지고 복구 업체 찾아가기도 그렇고
<monos> wd같은건 AS보내면 데이타들도 다 복구 해주던데요
<Work^Seony> 오오~ 그렇군요... 보통 a/s 보내면 수리가 아니라 그냥 교체해주지 않아요?
<DarkCircle> 전 틱틱 정도가 아니라 그... 서울지하철 1호선... 종각드리프트 탈때 나는 그 소리 - -;
<DarkCircle> 가 하드에서 난적이 있었는데
<DarkCircle> 베드가 와르르.
<Work^Seony> 헛...
<Work^Seony> 헤드가 플래터를 갈아버렸군요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 네 근데 그게 특정한 타이밍에 그렇더라구요
<DarkCircle> 안쪽 어딘가 휘었었던듯.
<Work^Seony> 오늘 아침 비몽사몽으로 본건데, 워킹데드 배우 하나가 죽었다던데요
<DarkCircle> 그래요 ?ㅅ? ㄷㄷㄷㄷ ...
<DarkCircle> 여기도 아침에 곡소리 나겠네 -ㅅ-
<Work^Seony> 구라였네요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> Work^Seony: 리퍼로 교체해 주는거 말고 리퍼로 교체해주어도 데이타만 옴겨달라고 하면 되요
<Work^Seony> 아~ 그렇군요...  그래도 안에 들은게 전부 불법다운로드 한거라서 불안한데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> FBI 집에 올지도 몰라요
<Work^Seony> 이 기회에 블루레이로 전부 구매할까...
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 혹시 한 컴퓨터에 랜카드 2개나 2포트 랜카드 달아서 인터넷 2개 사용도 가능한거에요?
<Work^Seony> 가능이야 하죠.
<Work^Seony> 근데, 회선이 하나면 그게 그거에요.  어차피 속도가 제한되어있으니깐요
<monos> 회선을 2개로 해서 사용
<DarkCircle> 회선 여러개 끌고 와서 뽄딩하면 속도가 흠 ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<DarkCircle> 근데 이론상 늘어난다는 속도랑 실제 속도는 ( ' ') ...
<DarkCircle> ...........................
<monos> 회선 2로 한컴퓨터 2회선을 사용
<Work^Seony> monos,  그걸 bonding이라고 해요
<Work^Seony> 본딩하면 속도가 2배정도 나오긴 하죠
<monos> 본딩을 해보고 싶습니다.
<monos> 이거 안하고 이론으로만 계속 보니깐 어떻게 되는지도 모르겠고 이해도 잘 안되요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 별로 어렵지 않아요.  패키지 하나 설치하고, 설정파일 알려드릴테니까 갖다붙이시면 됩니다.
<Work^Seony> sudo apt-get install ifenslave
<Work^Seony> 하시구요,
<Work^Seony>  /etc/modules 열어서 맨 아래 bonding 추가하시고,
<Work^Seony> sudo modprobe bonding
<Work^Seony> 여기까지만 하시면, 설치 준비는 다 된거에요
<autowiz> 인터넷 회선 2개 아니라도 단순히 같은 네트워크 단에서도 랜카드 2개 본딩하면 속도가 빨라기진 합니다. 다만 빨라진다는 구간이 PC - 스위치 사이라서 테스트 할려면
<autowiz> 그 스위치에 연결된 다른 장치가 있어야 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 인터넷 회선이니까 아마 괜찮을 거에요
<monos> 본딩하면 제가 원하는쪽으로 할수 있을까요?
<monos> 1회선은 게임 전용 2회선은 다운로드 전용
<DarkCircle> 음 그런 개념이 아니라 ... 쉽게 말해서 상수도 파이프 지름을 늘린다고 보시면 돼요
<Work^Seony> 아뇨.  본딩은 회선을 합쳐서 배의 속도를 내는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 네네
<monos> 그렇쿤요
<monos> 이해 가네요
<monos> 제가 원하는건 회선을 원하는쪽으로 사용가능하게는 못하는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 어려울거 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 일종의 레이어7 스위치가 하는 역할일거 같긴한데...
<autowiz> pc 에서건 중간 라우터에서건 라우팅 따로 잡아주면 됩니다만 , 몇몇 자주 가는 사이트들이
<autowiz> 정해져 있다는 가정하에 가능할거 같긴 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 레이어7 스위치를 본적이 없어서... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 라우팅 문제가 아니라, 어플리케이션을 구분해야하는거 같은데요
<autowiz> 어짜피 목적지 ip 별로 다른곳으로 보내면 됄거 같아서요
<Work^Seony> 하긴 그렇긴 하네요
<Work^Seony> iptables에서 포워딩만으로도 가능해보이는군요..
<Work^Seony> 근데, 어차피 본딩 해놓으면 라인을 합치는 거니까 결국 nic을 따로 지정해도 같이 작동할것 같네요
<Work^Seony> 중간에 뭐가 하나 있어야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 게임&다운로드를 위해서 지금보단 훨씬 더 복잡한 구성이 필요하니... ㅎㅎ
<monos> 게임하는 회선에서는 게임만 되고
<monos> 다운로드 하는 회선에서는 토랜트 같은걸 계속 돌려도
<monos> 게임 하는 회선에 무리 안 받게 해주고 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 제 생각엔, 토렌트 속도를 제한하시는건 어떠세요?
<monos> 속도를 제안해도 네트워크 핑이 높아지는건 마찬가지더라구요
<Work^Seony> 그건, 다운로드를 제한해야하는게 아니라, 업로드를 제한해야하기 때문에 그렇죠
<Work^Seony> 업로드를 제한해보세요.
<DarkCircle> 흠 일단 눈좀 붙이고 있다가 ....
<DarkCircle> 걸어둔거 이따가 마무리 해야겠네요 ㄱ- 집 머신에 신경을 안썼더니... 빌드 걸어두니까 끝날 기미가 안보이는중 ...
<monos> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-08-01
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 정말 맑고 좋은 아침(하지만 열대야로 밤새 뒤척이고 수척해진얼굴의 아침) 입니다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 오늘도 덥군요. 앞으로 몇일간 이리 덥다는데 큰일입니다
<samahui_TP> 에어컨 덕분에 냉방병 아니면 이놈의 더위에 열병 거리게 생겼어요.
<Work^Seony> 흐... 고생하시네요
<samahui_TP> 40년 가까이 살아오면서 더위로 고생하는건 처음이예요
<samahui_TP> 더위를 잘타지만 이렇게 영향을 받은 경우가 없었거든요
<samahui_TP> 살쩌서 그러려나 싶어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 앗! 20가까이... 전 만년 20 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데, 냉방병은 한국에만 있는거 같아요..
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ;; 그러게요
<Work^Seony> 여기서는, 정말 에어컨을 땀구멍이 얼도록 틀거든요
<samahui_TP> 저희도 작년에는 너무 안틀어서 문제더니 올해는 전력난이 없어서 그런가 풀가동이네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 근데 이게 밖에서 덥다가 안에서 너무 추우니 일교차 커진듯한 효과가 오는거 같아요
<samahui_TP> 감기기운도 돌아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 여기는, 중앙냉방식이 대부분인데요,
<Work^Seony> 문제는 개별 온도조절이 안되다보니, 어떤 곳은 난로를 틀어놓고 생활해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ; 그래도 그게 났죠
<samahui_TP> 전 대중교통도 더운날은 더운날에 맞게 시원하게 틀고 춥다는 사람이 옷을입건 바람나오는 출구를 막건 해야한다고 생각합니다. 헌데 대부분의 운전기사분들이 본인이 춥다고 새로 탄 사람 생각도 않고 냉방을 꺼버리죠
<Work^Seony> 그런가요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 그런차 타면 미쳐요
<samahui_TP> 혼자 땀 줄줄 흘리는 그 기분..
<Work^Seony> 글쵸.  저도 잘 알아요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 주차 힘들어서 대중교통 이용이 잦은편인데 그럴때마다 꼭 한대씩 그러네요. 땀많은 체질인 사람은 정말 힘들어요
<Work^Seony> 그럴거면 자기 혼자 문 열어놓고 운전하면 되는데..
<samahui_TP> 네 맞아요 차라리 그러면 좋은데 꼭 꺼버려요
<samahui_TP> 반대로 겨울에 정말 싫은건 밖에서 추우니까 꼬옥 옷껴입고 타는데 난방 과도하게 트는거죠. 옷이 많아서 벗고 있기도 힘들고 그렇다고 땀 뻘뻘 흘리고 있자니 너무 덥고 ㅎㅎ;; 근데 겨울에는 정말 난방꺼달라고 하기 힘들죠
<samahui_TP> 아무튼 대중교통 냉난방의 딜레마죠
<samahui_TP> 그럴때마다 일정한 계절에 가까운 나라에 살고 싶어요 한쪽만 경험하게요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 추운 날씨가 그리워요
<samahui_TP> 저도 여름에는 그리워요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 사람이 간사해서 여름에는 겨울이 좋은거 같고 겨울에는 여름이 그립죠
<samahui_TP> 근데 전 딱 한계절 고르라면 겨울이 좋아요. 두껍게 입으면 되니까요. 여름은 벗는데 한계가 있자나요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 다만 밖에서 운동을 못한다는게 좀 아쉽죠
<Work^Seony> 근데, 제가 경험해보니깐요,
<Work^Seony> 더운것보단 추운게 나아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 저도 땀많아서 더욱더 추운게 났죠
<samahui_TP> 군대에서 지낼때 빼고는 추운게 나아요 ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 어제 쏟아진 비 덕분인지 하늘이 정말 푸르고 맑군요
<samahui_TP> 미세먼지 없는 오전은 정말 몇달만에 보는 기분입니다
<Work^Seony> 대신 엄청 덥겠네요
<Work^Seony> 대충 상상이 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 네 그래서 더 더워요. 그리고 실내는 반대급수로 엄청 에어컨 틀어대서 춥고요
<samahui_TP> 하지만 창가라 빛이 그대로 내리 쬐어서 또 피부는 타고있죠
<samahui_TP> 이래저래 괴로운 날씨군요
<Work^Seony> 한 10월 중순은 되야 시원해지죠?
<samahui_TP> 8월말만 되도 크게 덥지는 않죠
<samahui_TP> 가끔 늦더위가 있지만 살만은해요
<samahui_TP> 시원해지려면 말씀대로 10월쯤 되야 하겠지만요
<samahui_TP> 시원하다 싶은건 11월되야 시원해요 제 피부는요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 12월도 션~한정도
<samahui_TP> 1월되야 아! 춥구나 정도죠
<samahui_TP> 확실히 추위에 강해요 전 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 더운건 무지 싫어하지만, 추위도 그렇게 강하진 않더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이래저래 병약합니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 전 늦게 군대 가서 추위를 타봤지 그전까지는 티하나에 코트한벌이면 겨울날수있었어요
<samahui_TP> 내복이라는걸 입어본적이 군시절 뿐이예요
<samahui_TP> 근데 작년인가 제작년에 그무시무시한 인플루엔자 거려서 내복을 입었었죠
<samahui_TP> 전에 말씀드렸던거 같은데요. 골골 앓고 있다가 괜찮아져서 병원갔더니 독감이라고 입원경리라고 했었거든요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 알고보면 튼튼해서 겨우 살았었죠
<Work^Seony> 저도 내복은 군대에서만 입었어요
<samahui_TP> 군대가 확실히 추워요
<samahui_TP> 마음대로 입지도 움직이거나 추위를 피하지 못해서 그런거 같아요
<samahui_TP> 밖에서는 추우면 따스한곳을 찾아들어가거나 옷을 껴입거나 이불속이나 난로가로 피신이 가능한데 군대는 환경에 따라 불가능한 경우가 대부분이죠.
<samahui_TP> 내복에 깔갈이는 필수가 되죠 ㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 근데 전 이상하게 깔깔이는 그냥 그렇더라구요
<samahui_TP> 깔깔이는 밖에서 옷밖에 걸쳐줘야 패션의 완성~ 입니다
<samahui_TP> 군대에서 입으면 그냥 방한 내피죠... 밖에서는 패션 아이콘이구요
<Work^Seony> 여기도 요즘 날씨가 더운데다
<Work^Seony> 저희 사무실은 에어콘까지 고장나서 무지 힘드네요
<Work^Seony> 다음주 월요일날 다른 사무실로 옮기긴 할거지만, 그래도 더운데 있어서 힘들긴 하네요...
<samahui_TP> 에어컨이 고장이시군요 고생이시겠어요
<Work^Seony> 지금 실내온도가 30도에요
<samahui_TP> 정말 덥네요
<Work^Seony> 선풍기 틀면 그냥저냥 있을만은 해요
<samahui_TP> 지난밤 집에서 밤에 컴퓨터 좀 했더니 29도 되더군요 ㅜㅜ 정말 더웠어요
<samahui_TP> 습도가 낮은가 보군요
<Work^Seony> 네
<samahui_TP> 여긴 어제는 습도도 높아서 정말 더웠거든요
<Work^Seony> 습도는 높지않아서 선풍기만 괜찮으면 있을만은 하죠...
<samahui_TP> 끈적끈적해서 자다 깨서 에어컨 틀고 잤어요
<samahui_TP> 그렇군요
<samahui_TP> 확실히 더울대는 습도만 어찌되면 살만한거같아요
<samahui_TP> 사막이 습도가 낮아서 그늘에만 있으면 덥지 않다고 하더라고요
<samahui_TP> 그리고 저녁에는 그래서 급속도로 추워지구요
<Work^Seony> 네.  여기도 밤엔 아주 시원합니다.
<Work^Seony> 선풍기 없어도 시원해요
<samahui_TP> 부러워요
<samahui_TP> 밤에 시원하다는게 낙원으로 보여요
<Work^Seony> 시원한 바람 부는 날 밤에 팬티 한 장만 걸치고 침대에서 자면, 정말 천국이 따로 없다는 생각이 들 정도에요.
<samahui_TP> ㅜㅜ
<ihavnoth> WinCE 경험있으신분 있으세요?
<Work^Seony> 심지어는, 하와이 도착한 첫날부터 "여기가 날씨는 정말 환상이구나" 라고 느낄 정도였죠
<ihavnoth> 리눅스처럼 UART를 Console로 사용하고 싶은데 관련 문서를 못찾겠네요
<samahui_TP> 하와이로 도망가야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 얼른 오세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 회사에 사업확장 좀 하자고 해봐야겠어요. 하와이에서... 그럼 이민안가도 장기 파견나가서 살텐데요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> /etc/inittab 설정해주면 콘솔로 지정되요
<samahui_TP> debug port 활성화 찾아보세요
<samahui_TP> 그럼 방법있스빈다
<samahui_TP> 정말 하와이로 이민은 못가도 출장이라도 가고 싶어요
<samahui_TP> 여행 빵구나고 마눌님 임신중이라 못가고 ... 이래저래 내년을 기약해야 되는게 야속하네요
<Work^Seony> 여행이라도 와보세요
<samahui_TP> 올해 여름에 하와이에서 보냈어야 하는데~ 하는 생각이 물씬나는 요즘이예요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 가고 싶어요. 근디 마눌님 아프고 애가지고 해서 어딜 못가요
<samahui_TP> 저혼자 갈수는 없자나요
<Work^Seony> 보통 사람들이 여행으로 오면, 여기서 살고싶다는 마음을 먹게된다더라구요
<samahui_TP> 덕분에 올 여름은 휴가도 강원도 댕겨온거예요. 호텔에서 그냥 편안하게 서비스 받으라고요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 안가봐도 Seony님 말씀듣고 가고싶어져요 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_TP> 전 지름신만 소환하는데 Seony님은 이민신을 소환해서 저랑 규모가 다르게 사람마음을 흔들고 계십니다 그려...
<Work^Seony> 하긴 임신하셨으니, 방법이 없네요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 네 임신이라 방법이 0에 무한대로 가까워요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 그래도 손주본다고 집에서 좋아라하시죠
<Work^Seony> 사랑을 독차지하겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 그렇쵸
<samahui_TP> 전 찬밥이고요 OTL
<samahui_TP> 폭염경보 떴네요
<samahui_TP> 스마트폰으로 소방방제청에서 경보울려버리는군요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<monos> samahui_TP: 님 택배 문자 왔네요
<samahui_TP> 다행이네요 무사히 배달되겠군요
<monos> samahui_TP: 그런데 보내는 사람이 사마휘님으로 되어 있어서 놀랏네요
<monos> 오늘 오후 15-17시 사이에 배달 예정
<monos> 사당우성이란 회사인줄 알았는데 아파트더라구요
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ;; 사마휘로 보내라고 했더니 정말 본명안쓰고 사마휘로 보냈죠? ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 본명써놓으면 못아라보실까봐서요 ㅋ
<monos> 네
<monos> 오면 루분투 깔아야 겠어요
<samahui_TP> 아무튼 받고 테스트 해보시고 알려주세요
<monos> 우분투 서버 깔까 했는데 irc가 문제라서 GNU가 필요해요
<samahui_TP> 처음에 공부하시는거면 그냥 데스크탑으로 깔고 이것저것 하나하나 설치해보세요
<samahui_TP> 편한게 좋은겁니다
<monos> GNU가 좋긴한데 램이랑 cpu를 많이 먹어서요
<samahui_TP> 예전에야 이것저것 익히는게 중요하니까 괜시리 힘들게 하라고 시켰었는데 요즘은 그냥 편한게 좋은거라 직원들에게도 그런식으로 해요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 네
<samahui_TP> gui로 돌려도 크게 지장 없을거예요
<monos> 네
<monos> 데스크탑 리눅스로 써야 겠네요
<samahui_TP> 용량이나 빠릿하지 못한게 걱정이면 lubuntu 깔아서 쓰세요
<monos> 나중에 10W짜리 맞추면 그거는 서버로 써야 겠어요
<monos> 지금 루분투 I386깔아두었어요
<samahui_TP> 루분투가 가볍죠
<samahui_TP> 주분투 보다도 요즘은 더 가벼운거 같더라고요
<samahui_TP> 사실 주분투가 무지 무거워졌죠.
<monos> 근데 irc가 이상해요 웹으로 IRC접속해서 대화 없이 한참 두면  채팅이 안되요
<monos> 웹접속 IRC 우분투 포럼 통해서 오거든요
<samahui_TP> 웹접속하지말고 Xchat깔거나 아니면
<monos> 윈도우에 irc프로그램 하나깔아서 와야 겠어요
<samahui_TP> pidgin 깔아서 irc설정하고 쓰세요
<samahui_TP> 쓰기 편하죠
<samahui_TP> 피진이 윈도우에서도 irc쓰기 편해서 전 자주 쓰는 편이거든요. 거기다 MSN이랑 네이트까지 묶어서 썼었는데 네이트는 요즘 플러그인이 안맞는지 업데이트이후로 안되더군요
<ihavnoth> WinCE6.0이 좀 철 지나서 그런지 자료가 별로 없네요
<monos1> ...
<monos1> 피진 설치 했어요
<monos> ..
<monos> 1
<samahui_TP> 피진은 같은 아이디가 이미 있으면 숫자1이 붙는군요
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 포장이 시원찮아서 약간 걱정이예요 받으시면 보드나 다른 접속부들 확인한번 해보세요
<monos1> 안녕하세요
<monos1> 1
<monos1_> 1
<monos1> 1
<monos1> .
<samahui_TP> 들락달락 바쁘시군요
<monos1> samahui_TP: 님 irc 프로그램 여러개 깔ㅇ봤어요
<monos1> samahui_TP: 피진으로 결정
<samahui_TP> 피진쓸만하죠. 하지만 리눅스상에서라면 IRC는 역시 xchat이죠
<monos1> 하스스톤이란 게임이 아이패드 아이폰용으로 나왔네요
<monos1> 블리자드 게임 안드로이드용으로도 나왔으면 좋겠는데 이게 언제 안드로이드용으로 나올지
<monos1> 대구는 12시인데 벌써 30도가 넘어버렸네요
<samahui_TP> 대구는 많이 덥군요 서울도 30도 넘은거 같은데요
<samahui_TP> 전국이 덥네요. 서울은 아까 폭염특보내렸어요
<samahui_TP> 하스스톤은 PC용으로 먼저 나왔죠 ㅎㅎ; 저도 가끔 즐기거든요. 휴대용으로는 안드로이드를 버리고 아이폰으로 가버렸더라고요. 저도 그점은 아쉽네요. 뭐 조만간 안드로이드로도 나오지 않을까 기대중입니다
<samahui_TP> 점심 시간이네요. 점심먹고 올께요. 나중에봐요
<monos1> 서울이랑 비슷하네요
<monos1> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<monos1> 잘가세요
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 점심들 잘 드셨나요
<monos1> 안녕하세요
<monos1> samahui_TP: 님이 주신 컴퓨터 왔어요
<samahui_TP> 점심 잘 드셨어요?
<samahui_TP> 아! 도착했다고 문자 왔네요
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<monos1> 네
<samahui_TP> 잘 작동하나요?
<samahui_TP> 포장을 대충해서 좀 걱정됬거든요
<monos1> 그런데USB 부팅을 시킬려고 아무리 노력해도 잘안되고 있습니다.
<monos1> USB-HDD
<monos1> USB-CDROM
<samahui_TP> USB가 부팅 지원을 안하는건 아니구요?
<monos1> 전부 해봐도 안되네요
<samahui_TP> 죄송하지만 리무버블 디바이스로 잡히는건 없나요?
<monos1> 지금 노력중이에요
<samahui_TP> 안된다면 본제 문제가 아니라 USB가 부팅이 안되는것일지도 ...
<samahui_TP> USB에 따라서 부팅 지원을 안하는 놈이 있거든요
<samahui_TP> 한번 확인해보세요
<monos1> 이거USB도 하나 밖에 없는데요
<monos1> 이걸 지우고 새로 해봐야 겠어요
<samahui_TP> 본체에 USB포트가 하나라고요? 아니면 USB메모리가 하나라는건가요?
<samahui_TP> 본체에는 USB포트 여러개일건데요
<monos1> 본체 포트는 4개 있어요
<samahui_TP> USB가 부팅을 지원안하는 모델이면 소용없어요 USB메모리 모델부터 검색해서 부팅지원하는지 확인해보세요
<monos1> 제가 가진 usb가 1가지에요
<samahui_TP> 안되면 그냥 CD구해서 설치하시는게 빠를거예요
<samahui_TP> 저번에 말씀 드렸듯이 제가 드린놈 DVD멀티 빼서 가지고 계신 컴에 꽂고 시디구워서 다시 본체에 설치하고 설치해서 쓰는방법뿐이죠.
<monos1> 아 그렇게 해야 겠네요
<monos1> USB가 안 먹히다니 ㅠ_ㅠ
<samahui_TP> 할 수 없죠. 성공하시길...
<monos1> 네트워크로는 못 설치 해요?
<samahui_TP> 그게더 복잡해질거 같은데요
<samahui_TP> 그냥 CD구우세요
<monos1> 집에 시디가 없어서요
<monos1> CD-R 800메가 짜리 너무 오래된게 있는데
<monos1> 시디 굽는방법도 오래전에 까먹었어요
<samahui_TP> OS가 뭐죠?
<samahui_TP> 지금 사용하고 계시는거요
<samahui_TP> 윈도우인가요?
<monos1> 리눅스 한대 윈도우 1대 이
<monos1> 2대 사용하고 있어요
<samahui_TP> 리눅스 시스템이면 brasero 설치해주면 쉽게 구우실수 있습니다
<samahui_TP> 라이트기만 달아주시면되요
<samahui_TP> ISO파일 받아서 brasero에서 이미지CD에 굽기하시면 쉽게 됩니다
<samahui_TP> 윈도우면 알콜이나 비슷한 프로그램 깔아서 역시 쉽게 가능하구요
<samahui_TP> 거기다 Dvd-r이나 cd-r은 근처 편의점만가도 1000원정도에 구입가능할꺼예요
<samahui_TP> 인터넷보다야 비싸지만 한장사서 급히 쓸때는 쓸만하더라고요
<monos1> 헐
<monos1> samahui_TP: 님 됩니다.
<samahui_TP> 뭐가요?
<monos1> samahui_TP: 님 usb 3.0으로 해서 안되고 usb2.0짜리로 꼽으면 되네요 그런데 이거도 리눅스 usb로 OS쓰는거라 지우기 난감한건데요
<monos1> USB여러개 사둘걸 그랬네요
<monos1> 일단 USB부팅 되는건 확인했어요
<monos1> 3.0은 안먹히고 2.0은 먹혀요
<samahui_TP> 그렇군요
<samahui_TP> 그럼 그걸로 설치하면 되겠네요
<monos1> 네
<monos1> 이걸 지우고 설치 해야 겠어요
<monos1> 자료는 아깝지만
<monos1> 나중에 다시 설치하고 셋팅하면 되니깐
<monos1> 이걸로 하면 되요
<samahui_TP> 그걸로 부팅이되면 그대로 하드에 옮겨버리는 수도 있습니다만... 그것도 귀찮겠네요
<samahui_TP> 아무튼 시스템에 이상은 없나보군요. 다행입니다
<monos1> 네 시스템은 잘됩니다.
<monos1> 새껀줄 알았어요
<monos1> 케이스가 엄청 깨끗해요
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ;; 다행이네요. 보드도 깨끗합니다. 잘쓰세요.
<samahui_TP> 그럼 전 일 좀 하다가 올께요
<samahui_TP> 잠시 잠수!
<monos1> 네
<DarkCircle> 모노옹 안주무시네요 ?ㅅ? 더운데 밤에 안하시고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<monos1> 오늘 samahui_TP님이 구형 컴퓨터 주서서
<monos1> T2050 이거 셋팅하고 잘려구요
<DarkCircle> 구형컴퓨터끼리 클러스터 셋팅.
<DarkCircle> 병렬 컴퓨팅의 위력을 오오오
 * DarkCircle (그리고 전기세는 집안을 말아먹게 되는데)
<DarkCircle> Seony / 디렉터리 스튜디오는 그냥 이클립스 위에 얹어서 막 쓰면 그걸로 끝인가요 ?ㅅ?
<DarkCircle> 원격/로컬 다 되는거신카 _-_ 뭔가 도움말이 없어보이네요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 툴이 얼마나 직관적이고 단순하면 우분투 기반으로 ...
<DarkCircle> http://directory.apache.org/studio/users-guide/Apache_Directory_Studio_LDAP_Browser_User_Guide.pdf
<DarkCircle> 그야말로 무슨 따라하기류로 대충 설명 ..
<Seony> DarkCircle: 네.  그냥 얹어서 쓰시면 되요
<samahui_TP> 버박에 android x86 으로 깔아줬더니 확실히 안드로이드vm 중에는 가장 빠르군요
<monos1> samahui_TP: 님 무사히 루분투 다 깔았어요
<monos1> 안드로이드 가로 세로 때문에 데스크탑에 쓰기 불편하죠?
<samahui_TP> 가로세로는 설정하기 나름이죠
<samahui_TP> 쓸만해요
<samahui_TP> 전 그것보다 가상머신에서 x86 iso받아서 설치해서 쓰는게 빨라서 그렇게 쓰고 있어요
<samahui_TP> 가상으로 잡으니 안드로이드기기 사용하는거랑 차이가 적고 빠르지만 터치스크린이 있는 컴이 아니면 조작이 좀 불편하죠
<monos1> 네
<monos1> 조금 불편할거 같아요
<monos1> 그런데 채팅하긴 좋겠어요
<monos1> 터치는 채팅하기가 너무 불편해요
<monos1> 타자치기가 불편해서 원격으로 사용하기 힘들더라구요
<samahui_TP> 터치도 터치 나름이죠 쿼터도 나름 괜찮고 삼성천지인도 나름 타이핑할만하죠
<samahui_TP> 기기 종류에
<samahui_TP> 따라서 좀더 편하고 불편한 차이가 있지만 키보드만은 못해도 쓸만은해요
<monos1> samahui_TP: 님 루분투 탐색기는 네트워크가 없네요?
<samahui_TP> 전 일땜시 나가볼께요 나중에 뵈요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 이거 재밌네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> http://m.blog.naver.com/deadlyrave/20196038680
<monos> Seony: 님 루분투 써보셨어요?
<Seony> 아뇨.  생긴걸로 봐서는 별로 쓰고싶지 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 철저한 외모지상주의거든요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 저두 주분투 쓰다가 오늘깔아봤는데 탐색기에 네트워크가 없어서 난감하네요
<Seony> 루분투의 목적이, 매우 가벼운 우분투 기반의 배포판을 지향하기 때문에, 없는게 많을 거에요
<monos> PCMANFM 파일관리자라고 하는데 기능 없는게 너무 많은거 같아요
<Seony> 어떤 기능이 필요하신데요?
<monos> 네트워크요
<monos> 삼바 공유 다 해놓았더니
<monos> 탐색기에 없으니 가기가 난감해요
<Seony> 아~  네트워크 브라우징 말씀하시는 거군요...
<Seony> 루분투 파일관리자에 네트워크 브라우징 될텐데요... 내일 출근하면 한 번 설치해서 확인해봐야겠네요...
<monos> 주소창에 smb:// 주소 치면 되긴해요
<monos> 그런데 이걸 탐색기에 끌어서 놓고 싶은데 그게 안되어서 문제
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> Seony:  리눅스에서 IRC프로그램 뭐 쓰세요?
<Seony> xchat 사용해요
<monos> 피진 기본으로 깔려서 그거 쓰는데
<monos> 자동 접속이 안되어서 불편하네요
<monos> Seony: 님 한글 입력기는 뭐 쓰시나요?
<Seony> 기본 입력기 써요.  ibus인가 하는거요
<Seony> 피진은 저도 몇번 써보고 말았던거 같네요
<monos> 저두 아이버스 쓰는데요 이게 한영키 누르면 변환이 안되고 컨트롤 스페이스라서 불편해서 바꿀려구요
<Seony> 아... 저는 쉬프트 스페이스로 한글 바꾸는 시절에 컴퓨터를 배워서, 그게 더 편해요
<monos> 저두 그때 잠깐 리눅스 서봤는데 너무 불편하고 힘들어서 쭉 윈도우만 쓰다가
<monos> 요즘 하두 안드로이드가 좋아져서 리눅스랑 안드로이드 휴대폰이랑 같이 쓰니 너무 편해서 리눅스 써야 겠다는 결심하고 리눅스 쓰고 있어요
<Seony> 아~ 그런거군요...  근데 요즘 윈도우가 모바일 시장을 너무 우습게 봐서, 요즘 정말 몰락하고 있죠...
<monos> 노키아 인가 인수했던데도 잘 안팔리나 봐요
<orion203> 나두 컨트롤 스페이스.. ㅋ
<Seony> 윈도우폰으로 밀고나가려고 했는데, 윈도우폰 솔직히 너무 늦게 시작했잖아요
<Nymph> 한영키 누르는게 더 힘듬.. ㅋ
<monos> 전 한영키가 더 편해요
<monos> 한영키는 리눅스 쓰니간 안쓰게 되네요
<Seony> 처음 시작한 것에 익숙하게 되어있죠 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 네 그런거 같아요
<monos> 새로 다른걸 적응할려면 너무 오래 걸려요
<monos> 윈도우용 컴퓨터로 게임할때나 작업할때는 한영키 눌러야 해서 두개다 쓸려면 전 나비로 바꾸어야 겠어요
<Nymph> 맥에도 창 말아 올리기 있었으면 좋겠다..
<monos_> xchat 글씨가 너무 작게 나와요
<monos_> 설정에 글씨를 크게 할수 없나요?
<Nymph> 당근 있겠죠...
<Nymph> 없을리가요..
<monos_> 못찾겠습니다.
<Seony> monos_: http://www.japanese-irc.net/images/8/89/XChatPrefFonts.jpg
<monos_> 감사합니다 글꼴 속에 있었네요
<DarkCircle> 흠
<DarkCircle> 우분투에 아직도 hexchat 아니고 xchat 있지요?
<monos_> 네
<monos_> xchat 깔았어요
<monos_> xchat는 글치면 옆에 몇시에 친 글인지 그걸 모르겠어요
<Seony> 그것도 메뉴에 설정이 있어요
<Seony> Time Stamp라고...
<monos_> .
<monos_> 되네요 감사해요
<monos_> Seony, 님 동영상 감상할때 프로그램 쓰는게 시스템 자원 적게 먹어요?
<monos_> xbmc같은 미디어 센터 이용하는게 자원 적게 먹나요?
<Seony> xbmc는 무지 많이 먹죠
<Seony> 토템이나 vlc가 좀 적게 먹을 거에요
<monos_> 사마휘님한테 받은 컴퓨터가 성능이 무지 않좋네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<monos_> 전기는 우리집꺼보다 2배 적게 먹는데 성능도 1.5배 적게 나와요
<Seony> 씨퓨는 괜찮은가요?
<monos_> T2250이요
<Seony> 음... amd는 제가 잘 몰라서요 ㅎㅎ
<monos_> 듀얼 코어 1.7
<monos_> 인텔이요
<Seony> 씨퓨는 괜찮은거라면, 문제는 뭐 보드일테고...
<Seony> 코어2듀오가 아니구요?
<monos_> 인텔 시피유가 듀얼 코어 초기 제품이요
<monos_> 코어2듀오 맞아요
<Seony> 듀얼코어랑 코어2듀오랑 다르잖아요
<monos_> 노트북용인데 이게 데스크탑으로도 나왔네요
<monos_> 그런가요?
<Seony> 코어2듀오면 괜찮을텐데요.  저는 아직도 코어2듀오 달린 놋북 있거든요
<monos_> 제일 초기에 나온거에요
<Seony> 듀얼코어는, 듀얼코어 흉내만 낸 씨퓨구요,
<Seony> 진짜 듀얼은 코어2듀오 부터에요
<monos_> 그래요?
<monos_> 코어2듀오 T2250이라고 적혀있어요
<monos_> 1.7클럭
<Seony> 터미널에서 cat /proc/cpuinfo 해보세요
<monos_> 1080p 동영상 보니 말소리랑 영상이랑 따로 놀고 컴퓨터 팬들소리때문에 못보겠어요
<monos_> model name	: Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2250  @ 1.73GHz
<Seony> 예전에 제 홈서버가 코어2듀오였는데, 저는 거기서 15기가짜리 1080p 동영상도 무리 없이 봤어요
<Seony> t2250이 코어2듀오가 아니라 코어듀오네요
<monos_> T2250  @ 1.73GHz
<monos_> 메롬인가
<monos_> 코드명이 그래요
<Seony> 운동을 4일만에 하니까 무지 힘드네요 ㅎㅎ
<monos_> 운동 2일한번씩해주는게 좋타고 하던데
<monos_> 저는 운동을 거의 안해서 모르겠어요
<Seony> 저는 3일에 한 번 하거든요...
<monos_> 숨쉬기 운동만 해요
<Seony> 규칙을 정해서 거의 잘 지키는 편인데, 어제 밤에 폭풍섭취를 하는 바람에 ㅎㅎ
<monos_> 흡입했으면 배출해야 하는데
<Seony> 일단 그 제품은 코어2듀오가 아니라 코어듀오라고 하니까, 성능이 제 예상과는 좀 다르겠네요
<monos_> 저는 흡입하고 배출 안해요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<monos_> 윈도우도 깔아봤는데요 시피유 체험지수가 4.2
<monos_> 내꺼 구형보다 1.0 느림
<Seony> 리눅스 배포판은 뭘로 설치하셨어요?
<monos_> 루분투에요
<monos_> 사마휘님도 이걸로 루분투 깔았다고 하더라구요
<monos_> 내 구형은 민트 xfce도 잘 돌렸는데
<Seony> 제 생각엔, 그 서버는 다운로드랑 파일서버용으로 쓰시는게 좋을거 같아요
<monos_> 1080p30 프래임도 잘돌아가고
<Seony> 토렌트 돌리고, 파일 저장하고...
<monos_> 네
<monos_> 저두 그용도인데 테스트용으로 동영상들 틀어봤어요
<monos_> 성능이 어느정도인지 궁금해서요
<monos_> 저 전력이라 그런지 성능도 별로에요
<monos_> 이게 좋은게 내 구형은 WOL이 고장인데
<monos_> 이건 살아 있어서 좋아요
<monos_> 필요할때 켜고 작업끝나면 끌수 있어서 이게  서버로 쓰긴 더 좋네요
<Seony> 저전력이면 사실 어쩔 수 없어요
<Seony> 제온 E5들 보면 전력소모가 엄청나죠..
<monos_> 네
<monos_> 2시피유 다는놈들도 있고
<monos_> 엄청난 전력소모
<monos_> CPU랑 하드가 좋아야지 네트워크 복사 속도가 빠르죠?
<Seony> 사무실에서 제가 쓰는 컴이 제온 E5에 12코어에 총 24씨퓨인데... 전기 장난 아니에요
<monos_> 우아
<Seony> 네트워크 복사속도는 물론 씨퓨도 있낀 있는데요, 랜카드 성능이 더 중요해요
<monos_> 열기가 엄청 나겠네요
<Seony> 열기 장난 아니죠.  모니터가 6대인데요 ㅎㅎ
<monos_> 랜카드는 1기가비트 랜카드
<Seony> http://seowonjung.com/6monitor.jpg
<monos_> 그거 에어콘으로 쿨링해야 겠어요
<Seony> 그냥 기가비트 랜카드 말고, 인텔 제품으로 구매하시면 돈은 좀 나가도 리얼텍보단 나아요
<monos_> 우아 멋지네요
<monos_> 나도 저런시스템에서 먼가 해보고 싶네요
<Seony> 생각보다 많이 불편해요
<Seony> 목이 엄청 아파요
<monos_> 위에껄 볼때가 많은가봐요
<monos_> 목 운동은 많이 되겠어요
<Seony> 아뇨 위에꺼 안봐도, 아래 3개만으로도 힘들어요
<Seony> 딱 2개까지가 목근육에 무리가 안가는거 같더라구요
<monos_> 네
<monos_> 좀더 멀리서 보면 편할거 같은데
<monos_> 너무 가까이서 보면 불편할거 같네요
<Seony> 글쵸.  멀리서 보면 좋을 거 같아요
<monos_> 저는 전기세 때문에 좋은 성능 포기 하고 저전력으로 써야 겠네요
<monos_> 한국엔 누진세가 너무 무서워요
<Seony> 글쵸 누진세 진짜 장난 아니죠
<monos_> 누준세 올라가는거 보면 몇달 모아서 컴퓨터 한대 살돈도 나오겠더라구요
<monos_> Seony, 님은 크롬써요 파폭 써요?
<Seony> 저는 크롬 써요.
<monos_> Seony, 파폭이 더 가벼운거 같은데 크롬에 북마크랑 메일이랑 메세지 동기화 해주어서 크롬이 편하긴 해요
<Seony> 크롬+구글 계정 있으면 아무래도 책갈피나 여러가지를 동기화해주니까 좋더라구요
<monos_> 저두 동기화 때문에 크롬 쓰는데요 예전엔 크롬이 가벼웠는데 요즘은 많이 무거워지는거 같아서
<monos_> 파이어폭스도 깔아두었어요
<monos_> 2개 번갈아가면서 써요
<Seony> 근데 사실 저는 별로 크게 신경 안써요.  바탕화면 바꾸는 것도 안하고, 폰트, 컬러 등등 절대 손 안대고 걍 기본으로 씁니다.
<monos_> 지금 폰트 바꿔볼려고 찾아보고 있어요
<Seony> 일단 전 이만 가보겠습니다.  내일 아침 전화미팅이 있거든요
<Seony> 8시간 후에 뵈요
<DarkCircle> 더워서 가신분 전화미팅의 공포에 질려서 가신분
<DarkCircle> ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<DarkCircle> 오늘 "개"덥네요 'ㅅ'
<monos> 지금 대구는 비가 오네요
<DarkCircle> 4시까진 버틸만했는데
<DarkCircle> 이제 태풍이 올라올 차례거든요
<monos> 오후까지 36도 올라갔다가 다시 비가 오네요
<DarkCircle> 누진세 덕분에 제 집 전기요금이 그냥 가만히 있어도 10만원이 넘게 나오던데 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 망할...
<monos> 에어콘이 문제에요
<DarkCircle> 예전에 7만원이었는데 계속 누진세인상 기본료 인상하면서 ..
<DarkCircle> 즤집은 에어콘을 안틀어요
<DarkCircle> 이제 에어콘을 틀면 대략 한 35만원 나오겠죠
<monos> 지난 여름에 에어콘 때문에 전기세 25만원 냈서
<DarkCircle> 전세계에서 가장 비쌈 ㅋㅋㅋ 미친.
<monos> 올해는 진짜 에어콘 적게 틀려고요
<DarkCircle> 올해는 그거보다 훨씬 더 많이 나올듯
<DarkCircle> 전 집에 머신을 세대 .. 그리고 냉장고 셋 ...
<DarkCircle> 이런식인데
<DarkCircle> 한대는 곧 방출할 예정이고
<DarkCircle> 한대는 테스트가 거의 끝나가기 때문에 얘도 내릴 예정이고
<monos> 정말 힘들겠어요
<monos> 냉장고 셋
<DarkCircle> 30만원 넘는걸 어떻게 좀 .. 후 ..
<monos> 장난이 아니네요
<DarkCircle> 그냥 냉장고 둘에
<DarkCircle> 김치 냉장고 둘
<DarkCircle> 아니 그냥 냉장고가 하낰ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 김치 냉장고가 문제죠 어디까지나 ...
<DarkCircle> 김치 냉장고를 밖에 두느냐 안에 두느냐 이게 맛이 또 달라지더라고요
<monos> 네 김치냉장고가 온도 0도 유지해주어서
<monos> 숙성이 잘된다고 하던데 저희집은 김치  냉장고가 없어요
<monos> 냉장고 2대
<monos> 컴퓨터 3대
<monos> 에어콘 1대
<DarkCircle> 김치를 직접 담궈서 "오래" 보관하는 집은 냉장고가 필요하긴 해요
<monos> 네
<monos> 김치 냉장고 살려고해도 식구가 많은거도 아니고
<DarkCircle> 에어콘을 틀어서 전기세에 돈을 붓느니
<monos> 김치도 잘 안담거 먹어서 필요가 없어서 안사요
<DarkCircle> 욕탕 욕조를 빡빡 씻어다가 물을 잔뜩 붓고 거기스
<DarkCircle> 흐...
<DarkCircle> 김치는 요새 대부분 마트에서 1~2킬로 단위로 해서 사먹지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> 잘 안먹는 집은 500구람짜리 먹고
<monos> 시장가면 검은봉지 한봉지에 5천이면 사는데 그게
<monos> 그거 몇키로 인지는 모르겠는데요
<monos> 그거 사면 2주도 넘게 먹어요
<DarkCircle> 부피가 어느정도 돼요??
<DarkCircle> 고기 한근?
<monos> 1-2키로 정도 될거 같은데요?
<DarkCircle> 아이 머리 정도 크기의 부피면 그정도 돼요
<monos> 아이 머리보단 조금 작을거 같네요
<DarkCircle> 1킬로 되겠네요.
<DarkCircle> 그거 가지고 한 20여일정도 먹을 수 있을듯
<DarkCircle> 김치찌개 김치볶음밥 이런거 자주 먹는거 아니면 한달도 먹을 수 있을거 같네요 흐흐
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> Work^Seony, 트렌스미션으로 다운 받는데 7메가 속도가 최대로 잡히면 100메가 랜으로 잡힌거죠?
<monos> 랜카드는 1기가인데 속도가 제대로 안나오는게 시피유가 느려서 그런경우도 있나요?
<monos1> 안녕하세요
<monos1> 안녕하세요
<Seony^TP> 안녕하세요
<monos1> Seony^TP: 님 씨피유 클럭이 낮으면 토랜트에서 속도를 제대로 못내는경우도 있어요?
<monos1> 다른 컴퓨터로 받으면 11-13메가 나오는게
<Seony^TP> 너무 낮으면 그럴 수도 있지만, 토렌트는 하드디스크 성능에 좌우되요
<monos1> 저사양 컴퓨터로 받으니 7메가도 안나와요
<Seony^TP> 근데 그 하드디스크라는게, 메인보드의 컨트롤러에 따라서도 영향이 있을 수 있죠...
<monos1> 예전에 내꺼 저사양으로 받을때는 10메가 나왔거든요
<monos1> 이번에 사마휘님이 주신걸로 받으니 4-7메가
<monos1> 피어 40-50 붙어서 10메가 이상 나와야 하는데
<monos1> 100메가 이더넷으로 잡힌줄 알아보고 있는데
<monos1> 랜으로 복사하면 40메가 나오더라구요
<Seony^TP> 그러면 속도는 괜찮은 편이네요
<monos1> 지금 루분투 지우고 우분투 서버 버전으로 깔아볼려구요
<Seony^TP> 제 생각엔 아마 큰 차이는 없을테지만,
<Seony^TP> 뭐가 원인인지 알아보시면 공부도 되고 경험도 되고 좋을 것 같네요
<monos1> arm쓸때도 이랬는데 결국 하드웨어 성능이 문제였다는걸 알고 좌절했거든요
<Seony^TP> arm은 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^TP> 제가 라즈베리파이랑 큐비보드 두개 다 사서 엄청 실망했던 게, xbmc 돌리면 아무 것도 안해도 씨피유가 100%였거든요
<Seony^TP> 그때 깨달았죠.  얘네들은 뭘 해도 쓸만한 구석이 없다는걸...
<monos1> 큐비보드 3 큐비트럭은 스펙이 좋턴데요?
<monos1> 그런가요?
<Seony^TP> 뭐, 스펙이 좋아도 씨퓨가 arm이면, 컴퓨터처럼 굴리기에는 무리가 있더라구요
<monos1> 나는 아직 임베디드 희망이 있다고 생각하는데 어떻게 될지는 모르겠네요
<Seony^TP> 아무래도 사람 욕심이란게 끝이 없어서, 저게 용도에 맞게 써야하는데 그 이상 쓰고싶잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<monos1> 맞아요
<Seony^TP> 몇년째 창고에서 썩고 있어요
<monos1> 저두 그래서 지금 구형으로 갈꺼면 차라리 린필드 같은거 사서
<Seony^TP> 몇년은 아니구나...
<monos1> wol로 켜고 작업 끝나면 원격으로 끄고
<monos1> 그렇게 쓸까 해요
<Seony^TP>  wol 쏴주는 용도로는 좋겠네요
<Seony^TP> 계속 켜져있어야하는데, 전기도 안먹고...
<Seony^TP> 라즈베리파이로 딱 하나 해보고싶은건, 자동차 블랙박스나 감시 카메라 정도...
<Seony^TP> 어디선가 본건데, 라즈베리파이 자체가 동영상을 녹화하기에는 무리가 있다고 하더라구요.
<monos1> 라즈베리파이가 좋은거 다른 기기들 제어 할수있는게 좋은거 같아요
<Seony^TP> 글쵸.  일단 전기를 적게 먹으니깐요...
<Seony^TP> usb만 되면 어디든 쓸 수 있으니..
<monos1> 네
<monos1> 이번에 라즈베리파이 새로 나왔던데요 스펙은 거의 똑같아요
<Seony^TP> 뭐가 달라진 거에요?
<monos1> 2A 전기에 usb포트만 4개로 변하고
<Seony^TP> 2a면, 별도의 전기 아답타가 필요하겠네요
<monos1> ide 처럼 핀꼽는게 40개로 늘었데요
<monos1> 휴대폰은 이제 2A짜리가 많아요 충전기
<Seony^TP> 그렇군요...
<Seony^TP> 저는 나중에 미노우보드 나오면 그거나 살까 생각 중이에요
<monos1> 인텔에도 임베데드 제품 나오던데
<monos1> 마소에서도 나오던데요
<Seony^TP> ㅎㅎ 마소...
<Seony^TP> 키보드 마우스 전문업체가 임베디드라니...
<monos1> http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/11027/microsoft-announces-a-raspberry-pi-style-board.html  ]
<Seony^TP> 너무 비싼데요
<Seony^TP> 저거 살거면, 그냥 시중에 나와있는 미니피씨 사는게 더 나을 정도네요
<monos1> 네 가격이 엄청나죠
<Seony^TP> 미노우 보드라고 들어보셨어요?
<Seony^TP> 가격은 $99인데, 아톰 씨퓨에 램 2기가가 장착되는 보드에요.  아톰 = 즉 x86 플랫폼이라는거죠...
<Seony^TP> $129짜리는 듀얼코어에 램 4기가에요
<monos1> 아뇨 처음 들어봐요
<Seony^TP> 거의 미니피씨 수준이죠...
<Seony^TP> 아톰씨퓨면, 윈도우를 설치할 수 있단 얘기거든요...
<Seony^TP> 이게 올해 중으로 나오기로 되어있는데, 언제 나올지 모르겠네요
<Seony^TP> 링크 하나 드릴께요
<monos1> 우리 나라에선 거의 20만원 돈 주어야 되겠네요
<Seony^TP> http://kingfisher.pe.kr:8080/%EC%9D%B8%ED%85%94-%EB%AF%B8%EB%85%B8%EB%B3%B4%EB%93%9C-%EB%A7%A5%EC%8A%A4minnowboard-max-%EC%A0%84%EC%9E%91%EC%9D%98-%EC%98%A4%EB%AA%85%EC%9D%84-%EC%94%BB%EC%9D%84-%EC%88%98-%EC%9E%88%EC%9D%84/
<Seony^TP> 램이 4기가가 아니라 2기가군요
<Seony^TP> 음... 근데 윈도우는 공식적으로 설치가 안된다니, 아쉽네요
<Seony^TP> 집에서 쓰는 레이저 프린터기가 맥용 드라이버를 제공을 안해줘서 좀 거시기한데..
<monos1> 해킹으로 나옭ㅓ 같아요
<monos1> 나올거 같아요
<monos1> 기기만 바쳐주면 해킹으로 나올 확률이 많은거 같아요
<Seony^TP> 아마 기계가 안받쳐줘서 그럴 거에요
<Seony^TP> 씨퓨에 들어가는 명령어셋이 딸린다거나...
<monos1> 사마휘님이 주신 컴퓨터 86전용이네요
<monos1> 우분투 서버 64버전 밖에 없던데
<monos1> 안깔리네요
<monos1> 데비안 서버로 가야 하나
<Seony^TP> 우분투 서버 12.04로 해보세요
<Seony^TP> 데비안 하실거면, 테스팅 버전으로 하시구요
<Seony^TP> 안정버전은 패키지 버전이 너무 낮아서 나중에 미쳐버립니다 ㅎㅎ
<monos1> 12.04에 86버전이 있어요?
<Seony^TP> 네
<monos1> Seony^TP: 님 우분투 12.04 서버 버전 받을려면 어디로 가야 되요?
<monos1> 구버전은 아무리 찾아도 못찾겠네요
<Seony^TP> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<monos1> 감사합니다.
<monos1> 우분투 14.04 알파 2가 나왔네요
<Seony^TP> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^TP> 전 점심식사하러 갑니다
<monos1> 네 다녀오세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-08-02
<Work^Seony> 페이스북이 다운됐다고 경찰에 전화하지 말라
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 경찰도 짜증나겠꾼요...
<monos1> Work^Seony: 님 저 루분투에서 우분투서버 12.04 오니 다운로드 속도가 정상으로 왔습니다.
<Work^Seony> 헐 그래요?
<monos1> 네
<Work^Seony> 루분투 빌드하는 애들이 뭔가 잘못하고 있군요
<monos1> 그리고 랜 복사속도도 40메가 였는데 60메가로 나왔네요
<Work^Seony> 루분투가, 우분투 회사에서 공식적으로 배포하는 게 아니거든요
<monos1> 아 그런가요?
<monos1> 전 같은 회사인줄 알았어요
<Work^Seony> 네.  대만 쪽인가가 자체적으로 우분투 기반으로해서 만들고, 나중에 캐노니컬 (우분투 회사)로부터 공식적으로 "카피" 승인을 받은거죠
<monos1> 서버 버전 그냥 써야 겠네요 다른 저사양 컴퓨터는 헤놀로지 깔아서 비교해 가면서 공부 해야 겠어요
<Work^Seony> 사양이 낮을수록 서버버전이 더 쾌적할 거에요
<monos1> 네
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 리눅스도 GUI가 리소스를 많이 먹거든요
<monos1> 정말 좋은데요 GUI가 너무 익숙하고 편해서
<monos1> 지금 서버버전에서 음악플레이어 하나 찾아보고 있는데
<monos1> 그것도 힘드네요
<Work^Seony> mpg123인가 하는게 있어요
<monos1> TUI가 익숙해지는 그날 까지
<Work^Seony> 터미널에서 쓰는 mp3 플레이어에요
<Work^Seony> CUI에 익숙해지시면, 나중에는 GUI없이 전부 컨트롤하실 수 있을 거에요ㅕ
<razGon_SMTM> hello world
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_SMTM> Work^Seony: Aloha!
<monos1> 안녕하세요
<razGon_SMTM> monos1: 잘 설치하시고 계시죠?
<monos1> 네
<monos1> razGon_SMTM: 지식이 부족해서 그게 문제에요
<razGon_SMTM> Work^Seony: jplayer가 안되요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_SMTM> 애플만되고 크롬은 안됩니다.
<monos1> razGon_SMTM: 님 우분투 서버에서 음악플레이어 추천좀 해주세요
<Work^Seony> 그래요?  뭐 건드리신건 없구요?
<Work^Seony> monos1, 아까 제가 말씀드렸는데요 mpg123 이라고...
<monos1> 설치 했는데요
<monos1> 쓰는 방법을 몰라서요
<Work^Seony> 구글 검색해보시면 되죠
<monos1> usage: mpg123 [option(s)] [file(s) | URL(s) | -]
<razGon_SMTM> Work^Seony: 그냥 업데이트만요
<monos1> 네 구글로 보고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 구글에서 mpg123 사용법 이라고 검색하면 많이 나오잖아요..
<monos1> 다 영문이라 너무 어렵네요
<Work^Seony> razGon_SMTM, 음... 원래 크롬에서도 됐었나요?
<monos1> 네이버는 아예 없네요
<Work^Seony> 일단, mp3 파일이 있는 폴더로 가셔서,
<Work^Seony> mpg123 *.mp3 해보세요
<razGon_SMTM> Work^Seony: 원래 되서 윈도우로 들을때 그것으로 들었어요.ㅠ
<Work^Seony> monos1, 이런게 있네요  http://deviantcj.tistory.com/386
<razGon_SMTM> 이제는 새로운 플레이어를 찾아야 되는게 아닌지.
<monos1> Seony^TP: 님 mp123 *.mp3 해도 안되네요
<Work^Seony> 음... 그랬군요... 저는 jplayer를 안써서 몰랐는데, 크롬에서 안되는 현상이 생겼으면 아마 다른 사람들도 문제를 제기하지 않았을까 싶네요
<Work^Seony> monos1, 혹시 ssh로 접속해서 하신 거에요?
<monos1> 네
<Work^Seony> 에러메시지가 나오는게 아니라면, 소리가 안나는게 정상일 거에요.  mpg123이 실행 중인 컴퓨터에서 소리가 나는게 정상이거든요.
<monos1> ssh 접속해서 했습니다.
<Work^Seony> 예를 들어서, 제가 사무실에서 일하고 있는데 저희 집으로 ssh 접속해서 음악을 틀면, 지금 사무실에서 소리가 나는게 아니라 집에서 나거든요...
<monos1> 네
<monos1> 나도 지금 그렇게 쓸려고 하는데 안되네요
<monos1> 집에서 컴퓨터 2대로 하는데
<monos1> 클라이언트로 서버쪽 컴퓨터에 음악 틀려고요
<monos1> 이거 아 알았다
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 소리를 서버쪽에서 내게 하려는게 맞으신거죠?
<monos1> 하는 방법을 알았어요
<monos1> 이거 음악서버를 깔아야 하네요
<monos1> 클라이언트로만 안되네요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 해보고 나서 알려주세요
<monos1> mpd
<monos1> mpd 서버 예전에 한번해본 기억이 있네요
<Work^Seony> 어떻게 된게, 블로그 유입키워드가 죄다 맥프로네요
<Work^Seony> 이럴려고 블로그질하는게 아닌데 ㅋㅋ
<monos1> 전 맥미니가 가지고 싶던데요
<monos1> 전 밥먹고 이따가 올게요
<razGon_SMTM> Work^Seony: jplayer가 워낙 소규모라서 포럼에는 안올라있더군요.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<razGon_SMTM> monos: 안녕하세요?
<monos> razGon_SMTM: 님 mpd 설치 해보셨나요?
<razGon_SMTM> 예 근데 어떻게 쓰는 건지.
<razGon_SMTM> 잘모르겟더군요.
<monos> razGon_SMTM: 음악서버인데요 오디오 처럼 서버에 음악 틀면
<monos> 서버에서 음악 나오는거요
<monos> 설정해도 소리가 안나서 지금 애 먹고 있어요
<razGon_SMTM> 그렇군여
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> Seony^TP: 님 바쁘신가요?
<monos> .
<monos> 토요일이라 조용하네요
<monos> ndsin 님 안녕하세요
<monos> Seony님 안녕하세요
<monos> Seony님 혹시 안 바쁘시면 한가지만 좀 가르쳐 주세요
<Seony> 네
<monos> ALC 880 사운드 카드인데요
<monos> 이게 사운드 카드는 잡힌거 같은데
<monos> 스피커 테스트 하면 소리가 안나와요
<monos> 디지탈 포트 스피커는 없어서 그쪽은 테스트 못해봤어요
<monos> 아날로그로 테스트 하니 아무리 해도 소리가 안나와요
<monos> mpd는 다 설치하고 설정해두었는데
<monos> 이거 사운드가 말썽이네요
<Seony> 사운드가 잡혔다는건 어디에서 확인하신 거에요?
<monos> apaly -l
<monos> aplay -L
<monos> **** PLAYBACK 하드웨어 장치 목록 ****↵
<Seony> 거기서 hw 항목에 PCH DEV가 나오는거죠?
<monos> 0 카드: Intel [HDA Intel], 0 장치: ALC880 Analog [ALC880 Analog]
<monos>  하위장치: 1/1
<monos>  하위장치 #0: subdevice #0
<monos> 0 카드: Intel [HDA Intel], 1 장치: ALC880 Digital [ALC880 Digital]
<monos>  하위장치: 1/1
<monos>   하위장치 #0: subdevice #0
<Seony> default는 뭘로 잡혀있어요?
<monos> 이렇게 나와요
<monos> 그걸 잘 모르겠어요
<Seony> aplay -L | grep default
<monos> root@ubuntu:/etc# aplay -L | grep default
<monos> default:CARD=Intel
<monos> sysdefault:CARD=Intel
<Seony> 음... 인텔이라고 적힌걸 봐서는 일단 맞게 나오는거 같네요
<Seony> 설마 스피커 잭을 잘못 꽂으신건 아니실테고...
<monos> 네
<monos> 윈도우 깔았을때도
<monos> 소리가 안나오더라구요
<monos> 아날로그로 아무리해도 소리가 안나왔어요
<monos> 어제 루분투 깔았을때는 소리가 잘나왔어요
<Seony> 그래요?
<monos> 네
<monos> 구글 검색하니
<Seony> 음... 그러면, 어쩌면 설치하신게 서버 버전이라서, 사운드 지원 항목은 아예 제외시켰을지도 모르겠네요
<monos> alc880에 nosound라고 영어로 많이 검색되던데
<Seony> 그러면, 이렇게 해보세요.
<Seony> 우분투 12.04 데스크탑 버전을 설치하고, 사운드가 잘 나오는지 보세요.   속도 테스트도 해보시구요.
<Seony> 그런다음, 잘 되는게 확인되면, GUI를 끌 수 있거든요
<Seony> 그렇게하면, 서버 버전 쓰는거랑 크게 다르지 않게 되요
<monos> 네
<monos> 그러면 우분ㄴ투 12.04에 구글 검색하니 ALC880 에러가 많턴데요
<monos> 14.04 깔아볼까요?
<Seony> 14.04는 무거울걸요
<monos> 루분투 14.04였는데 소리가 잘나왔어요
<monos> 속도는 잘안나옴
<monos> 세연님
<Seony> 그러니까, 우분투 12.04 데탑 한 번 깔아서 테스트 해보세요
<Seony> 잘 되면 나중에 다시 저한테 알려주세요
<monos> speak-test
<monos> 네 까는데 엄청 시간 걸려요
<Seony> 그래요?  한 시간 정도면 되지않아요?
<monos> 좀만 더 알아보고 안되면 그방법으로 할게요
<Seony> 아니면 usb로 설치하세요
<monos> 2시간은 걸리는데요
<monos> speaker-test  하니깐
<monos> 소리는 안나오고 계속 테스트는 되던데요
<monos> 제 생각엔 디지털 포트로만 잡힌거 같아요
<monos> 아날로트로 잡혀야 하는데
<Seony> 음... 그럴 수도 있겠네요
<monos> 디지털 포트 스피커가 있으면 좋은데 그게 없어서 테스트를 못하고 있어요
<monos> speaker-test 1.0.25
<monos> Playback device is default
<monos> Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 1 channels
<monos> Using 16 octaves of pink noise
<monos> Rate set to 48000Hz (requested 48000Hz)
<monos> Buffer size range from 2048 to 8192
<monos> Period size range from 1024 to 1024
<monos> Using max buffer size 8192
<monos> Periods = 4
<monos> was set period_size = 1024
<monos> was set buffer_size = 8192
<monos>  0 - Front Left
<monos> Time per period = 2.834394
<monos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1106334
<Seony> 올려주신 내용으로는 별로 볼게 없구요,
<Seony> 주신 링크는, 업그레이드하고나서 안된다는 얘기에요
<Seony> 그러니까, 원래는 됐었다는 거죠
<Seony> 아날로그든 디지털이든, 원래는 그냥 설치하면 소리가 나와야되는 거에요
<Seony> 제 생각엔, 서버 버전에서는 일반적으로 사운드를 사용할 일이 거의 없으니까 의도적으로 제외시킨게 아닌가 싶어요
<monos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1263519
<monos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1315170
<monos> 글도 너무 많은데 전부 영어라서 무슨말인지도 모르겠고 답답하네요
<monos> 우리나라도 리눅스 많이 쓰면 좋겠는데 1프로 유저만 쓰는 OS
<Seony> 런치패드 링크주신건, 해결된게 하나도 없네요
<Seony> 마지막 링크는, 뭔가 수정해서 해결됐다고 적혀잇는데, 일단 저기는 전부 데스크탑 버전으로 한 거에요
<monos> 아치 리눅스에도 있는데 한번 보실래요?
<monos> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=147049
<Seony> 서버버전은 어지간한건 전부 다 비활성화되어있는거니까, usb에 데스크탑 부팅씨디 설치해서 데스크탑 버전으로 해보세요
<Seony> 아치리눅스 링크 주신 것도 아무 내용이 없네요.
<monos> 네
<monos> 그럴게여
<monos> 일단 데스크탑 12.04받을게요
<Seony> 네
<monos> 우분투 14.04.1이라고 새로 나왔네요
<Seony> 네 업데이트
<Nymph> 업데이트가 자주 올라오네요. ㅋ
<Seony> 자주가 아니라, 처음 나온거야
<Nymph> Seony: 안녕하세요~
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 하이
<Nymph> 아 긍가.. ^^;;
<Seony> .1 이라고 붙었잖아.  처음 나온 업데이트판이야
<monos> 네
<monos> 지금 우분투 12.04.03 데스크탑 386 받는중이에요
<monos> 14.04 서버 버전 왜 64비트 밖에 없는지 모르겠네요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<sbhyun_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> autowiz: 님 혹시 리눅스 사운드 카드 잡는방법아세요?
<monos> autowiz: mpd 서버 설치 했는데
<autowiz> 요즘도 따로 잡아주나요?
<autowiz> 그냥 잡아주지 않나요?
<monos> 그냥 잡히긴 한거 같은데요
<monos> 소리가 안나와서요
<Seony> monos: 우분투 회사측에서, 32비트 머신에서 서버를 돌리는 경우는 이제 없다고 판단해서 그렇다고 하네요
<monos> 스피커 테스트해도 소리가 안나와요
<monos> Seony님 그렇군요 32비트 컴퓨터는 이제 데비안 쪽으로 가야 하네요
<autowiz> 스피커는 켜져 있는거지요?
<monos> 네
<monos> 지금 12.04 우분투 데스크탑 깔아서 테스트 해볼려고 해요
<autowiz> 랜카드 어디 껀가요? 커널 드라이버는 올라갔나요?
<autowiz> lsmod | grep rtl 또는
<autowiz> grep -i real  or grep -i snd
<monos> autowiz: 님 제가 12.04 우분투 서버 였는데 소리가 안나서 지웠어요
<monos> 지금 새로 우분 12.04.3 데스크탑 버전 깔고 있어요
<autowiz> 이왕이면 14.04.1 도 괜찮지 않았을까 싶기도 합니다만.
<monos> 이거 안되면 그거 깔아볼려구요
<monos> 일단 다운은 받아두고 있어요
<autowiz> 기본적으로요
<autowiz> 어 여기가 아닌데 ㅠㅠ 지송
<monos> 2달러 달라고 하네요
<monos> 16달러
<autowiz> no thankyou 하면 진행될거에요
<monos> 네 진행 되네요
<monos> Seony 설치 다 되고 소리도 잘나오네요
<Seony> 12.04 데스크탑요?
<monos> 네
<Seony> 제 예상대로네요
<monos> Seony님 소리는 잘나와요
<Seony> 우분투 서버버전이, 캐노니컬에서 일반 사용자를 대상으로 정하고 만든게 아니라 기업시장 노리고 만든거거든요
<monos> 데스크탑에서 어떻게 설정 되어 있는지 알고 싶은데 어디를봐야 알수 있을까요?
<Seony> 그건 알아내기 힘들거에요.  커널 설정부터 모듈까지 싸그리 다 훑어봐야하는데, 거의 불가능하죠
<Nymph> 우분투 서버버전에서 소리가 나오는게 신기할지도 몰라요..
<Seony> 글치 ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 서버에서 사운드가 필요가 있을리가요......
<monos> 오디오 처럼 쓰기를 원하는 사람들도 있을거 같은데요
<monos> 멀리서 스마트폰으로 제어하고
<Seony> 서버 버전은 그런 유저를 타겟으로 나온게 아니라서요.
<Seony> 그런 유저는 데스크탑 버전으로...
<Nymph> 그걸 하고 싶다면 데스크탑 버전을 사용하셔야죠..
<Nymph> 서버버전은 대부분 랙서버에서 설치해서 돌아가고 하다보니..
<Seony> 캐노니컬이 정말 맘먹고 기업시장 타겟으로 뛰어든 거에요
<autowiz> 저도 뛰어들고 싶어요
<Nymph> CentOS 만세!!
<Nymph> 우분투 채널에서 CentOS 만세 외쳐봅니다...
<Seony> autowiz: 배포판 사업 하실려구요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 헐~~~ ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 난 그놈의 yum이 아주 불편해서 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> commandnotfound 패키지는 있나 모르겠네..
<autowiz> 저두요 centos 만나면 반가우면서도 영~~
<Nymph> 우분투 삼성전자에서도 많이 사용하더군요.
<Seony> 저희 사무실은, 프비 2대, centos 1대, 나머진 전부 우분투...
<Nymph> 얼마전에 연봉 6,000에 수원사업장에 우분투 30여대 관리할 사람 뽑던데
<monos> 삼성 켈럭시가 안드로이드니깐 리눅스도 같이 쓸거 같아요
<Seony> Nymph: 구글 내부에서 개발자들 공식 플랫폼이라잖아 ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 제가 이전회사 7년 다니는동안 CentOS 로 데스크탑 사용했었는데, 괜찮게 사용했던 기억이..
<Nymph> 근데 데스크탑으로 사용할때 제약조건은 오직 하나밖에 없어요. 그래픽 카드 드라이버..
<Nymph> 뭐.. XFCE 를 사용하보니 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 윈도우 매니저로 i3 한 번 써보고 싶던데
<Seony> 나처럼 터미널만 붙잡고 사는 사람들한테 아주 좋겠더라고..
<Nymph> i3 윈도우 매니저?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<Nymph> 순간 인텔 CPU 인줄 알고 깜놀~
<autowiz> 아 꿈속에서 대학후배 만났는데 , 자기느 프로그래머 라고 나같은 서버관리자 따위는 뭐 기술이나 있나고.. 개무시 당해서
<autowiz> 심히 울컥했었드랬습니다..
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 진심 쳐죽일뻔 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 여기서는 있을 수 없는 상황이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여기서는 프로그래머랑 시스템 어드민이랑은 직종이 다르다고 생각하는데..
<Nymph> 한국에서는 그게 진리임요..
<Nymph> 7년동안 SE 로 일하면서 느낀게 autowiz 님이 꿈에서 껵었던 일이 비일비재합니다.
<autowiz> 한국도 다르긴 다르지요
<Nymph> 뭐.. 프로그램 잘 안 돈다 싶으면 죄다 서버관리자 탓이래..
<Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> nofiles 제약으로 이상해질때도 많구요
<autowiz> 암튼 limit 설정 때문인 경우도 많지요.
<monos__> 안녕하세요
<monos__> root@ubuntu:/etc# chmod 777 -R /home
<monos__> chmod: `/home/monos/.gvfs'에 접근할 수 없습니다: 허가 거부
<monos__> 서버 버전에서는 잘되던데 갑자기 안되네요
<monos__> 데스크탑 버전에서는 안먹혀요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<monos__> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 휴가 기간인데 다들 어디 안가시나요? ㅎㅎ
<monos__> 태풍 온데요
<PotatoGim> 어허... 주차장에 차들이 뻥뻥 비었던데 다들 놀지도 못하고 오시겠네요..;;
<monos__> Seony, 님 서버 버전이 아니니깐 네트워크 속도를 제대로 못내고 있습니다.
<monos> .
<monos> Seony님 바쁘신가요? 우분투 12.04 데스크탑용을 서버용 처럼 바꿀려면 어떻게 해야 되요?
<Seony> 바쁜건 아닌데, 잘 시간이 되서요.  일단 sudo service lightdm stop 하시고,
<Seony> sudo update-rc.d lightdm disable
<Seony> 마귝애소 한글자막있는 플스 게임 사기 참 힘드네요
<Seony> 미국에서
<monos> 네 아무래도 구하기 힘들거 같아요
<autowiz> 사서 보내면 어떤가요? 요즘은 온라인 구매도 많아진거 같던데요
<Seony> 해외배송 해주면 사죠 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 국제 배송은
<autowiz> 그러니까 다운로드 구매
<monos> 배송룔가 장난이 아님요
<Seony> 지마켓이랑 인터파크 아니면 안해주니까 더 사기가 어렵네요
<Seony> 다운로드 구매도 알아봤는데, 홍콩 쪽에서 구매를 해야하더라구요
<autowiz> 제가 개인적으로 보내드릴까요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이래저래 환율 계산하니까, 가격이 장난 아니에요
<autowiz> 어떤 게임 이시길래?
<Seony> 한 서너개 정도에요
<autowiz> 헙
<autowiz> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 어차피 게임할 시간이 많지않긴한데, 서너개 정도는 꼭 해보고 싶어서요
<Seony> 개인적으로 보내시려면 아주 귀찮으실텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 게다가 한국에서는 인터넷에서 중고게임 사기가 참 어렵더라구요
<autowiz> 종종 있는걸로 아는데요
<autowiz> 옥션도 있고 아니면 제가 용산함 갈까요?
<monos_> monos@ubuntu:~$ sudo update-rc.d lightdm disable
<monos_> update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/lightdm missing LSB information
<monos_> update-rc.d: see <http://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts>
<monos_>  System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/lightdm do not exist.
<Seony> 헐... 그러면 너무 귀찮으실텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭐 용산이야 심심하면 가니까요... (사실 근1년간 pc 업글할 일이 없어서 안가긴 했습니다만)
<autowiz> 간만에 아이쇼핑도 할겸 가볼려구요.
<Seony> 아~ 부담이 되지않으신다면 부탁드릴께요.
<autowiz> 예 제목 알려주세요.
<autowiz> 중고니까 보내는거야 뭐 관세 따로 없지요??
<Seony> 제가 정리해서 알려드릴께요...
<Seony> 서너개 정도는 관세 없어요
<autowiz> 아하 그렇네요..
<Seony> 제가 목록 적어서 곧 알려드릴께요.  올 겨울에 한국 갈지 모르는데, 선물 좀 사다드려야겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 은혜를 받으면 2배로 갚아드리는데 ㅋ
<monos_> Seony, 님 잘안되요
<monos_> 사이트가 보아도 무슨말인지 모르겠어요
<Seony> 우분투 12.04 맞아요?
<monos_> 네
<monos_> 12.04.3 LTS
<monos_> root@ubuntu:~# update-rc.d lightdm disable
<monos_> update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/lightdm missing LSB information
<monos_> update-rc.d: see <http://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts>
<monos_>  System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/lightdm do not exist.
<monos> 데비안은 서버 버전이 없나요?>
<Seony> lightdm이 없다는게 말이 안되는데
<monos> Seony님 데비안은 서버 버전 없죠?
<Seony> ls -l /etc/init.d/lightdm 하면 없다고 나와요?
<Seony> 데비안은 서버고 데탑이고 하는 그런 구분 자체가 아예 없어요
<monos_> ls -l /etc/init.d/lightdm 하면 없다고 나와요?
<monos_> <Seony> 데비안은 서버고 데탑이고 하는 그런 구분 자체가 아예 없어요
<monos_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21  8월  2 15:58 /etc/init.d/lightdm -> /lib/init/upstart-job
<Seony> sudo service lightdm stop 은 하셨구요?
<monos> 그걸 안했네요
<Seony> ...
<monos> sudo service lightdm stop 하니깐 컨솔  상태로 갔는데요
<monos> 여기서 sudo update-rc.d lightdm disable 해도 가만히 있고 아무것도 안되요
<Seony> echo  "manual" | sudo tee -a /etc/init/lightdm.override
<Seony> 이거까지만 하면 다 한 겁니다.
<Seony> GUI 모드는 중지됐으니까, 서버처럼 쓰시면 되요
<monos> Seony님 service lightdm stop 하니깐
<monos> 콘솔로 가서 명령을 쳐두 실행이 안되요
<monos> 리부팅 하면 다시 데스크탑으로 가버려요
<Seony> 무슨 말인지 이해가...
<monos> sudo service lightdm stop
<monos> 하면 콘솔로 가는데요 거기서 update-rc.d lightdm disable 눌러도 안 먹혀요
<Seony> 그러면, sudo mv /etc/init/lightdm.conf /etc/init/lightdm.conf.bak 하고나서 재부팅 해보세요
<autowiz> 실행이 안된다는게
<monos> 어떤 명령어도 안 먹혀요
<autowiz> ls 도요?
<monos> 네
<monos> 아무것도 안 먹혀요
<autowiz> 커서 상태는 어떤가요?
<autowiz> alt + F1 누르면 어떠실지
<Seony> 아... tty7로 나갔나보다..
<autowiz> 그런거 같네요
<monos> 월래 콘솔가면 monos#ubunt/이런식으로 나오자나요
<monos> 그런데
<monos> 이것도 안나오고
<autowiz> 그냥 _ 이거랑 위에는 어짜피 그전에 떤던 내용일거고
<monos> 아무것도 안 먹히게 되네요
<Seony> alt + f1
<autowiz> 음... 아직 재부팅 중이실려나
<monos> sudo service lightdm stop 이걸 하면 이상한 콘솔로 가고
<autowiz> 아우 사장님이랑 얘기하다가 키보드 부셔 먹을뻔 했어요
<monos> 알트 + F1 해서 정상 으로 와서 update-rc.d lightdm disable
<monos> 이걸 누르면 oot@ubuntu:~# update-rc.d lightdm disable
<monos> (6:19:21 PM) monos_: update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/lightdm missing LSB information
<monos> (6:19:21 PM) monos_: update-rc.d: see <http://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts>
<monos> (6:19:21 PM) monos_:  System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/lightdm do not exist.
<monos> 이렇게 나오고네요
<monos> 미침
<Seony> 그러니까 sudo mv /etc/init/lightdm.conf /etc/init/lightdm.conf.bak  이거 하시라니깐요............
<autowiz> # 이라는건 sudo su - 를 이미 했다는 이야기 일지도
<autowiz> 그냥 find /etc/rc* -name "*lightdm*" 해서
<Seony> autowiz: 그게 아니라, lightdm은 system v 스타일의 init script이 아니라네요
<autowiz> 이름 바꿔 버리시던가요
<Seony> rc에서 돌아가는 스크립트가 아니라서, /etc/init 에서 아예 파일을 뺴버리면 실행을 안할 거에요
<autowiz> seony : 아아 제가 잘못 봤네요. sudo 뒤에 mv 네요 .
<Seony> autowiz: 겨울에 한국 가게되면 뭣 좀 사다드릴까요?
<autowiz> 하와이 땅좀 사다주세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 참, 제가 돈 먼저 보내드려야죠
<autowiz> 돈은 일단 한국에서 중고 타이틀 사고 나서요.
<autowiz> 얼마에 살지 모르니
<Seony> 아 넵
<Seony> 한국이 겜타이틀 가격도 더 비싸네요...
<monos> sudo mv /etc/init/lightdm.conf /etc/init/lightdm.conf.bak이렇게 하니 되긴 했어요
<autowiz> 정품은 더 비쌀수도 있을거 같네요.
<autowiz> monos  : 재부팅해도 바로 cli 로 뜨나요?
<Seony> 솔직히, 영어로 해도 상관은 없는데요, 그러면 디테일한 스토리를 즐기는데에는 좀 무리가 있어요..
<monos> 처음에 우분투 데스크탑 뜰려고 하다가 안 뜨고 로그인만 되네요
<monos> 이제 서버 버전 비슷하게 된거 같아요
<autowiz> 아 전 아직도 파판 7 해보고 싶은데
<autowiz> ps 사기는 또 싫고 그렇네요
<Seony> 저는 파판 13 한글판 해보고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 막상 부탁드릴려니, 이것저것 막 눈에 들어오네요
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<monos> Seony님 감사합니다 mpd 잘되네요
<Seony> 잘 되서 다행이네요
<monos> 고맙습니다.
<monos> 그런데 네트워크 복사속도는 좀 느려요
<monos> 그냥 서버 버전이랑 머가 틀린건가 속도저하는 여전하네요
<autowiz> 속도가 얼마나 나오시길래
<monos> 40-50메가요
<monos> 서버 버전 깔면 60메가 넘게 나오고 하드 좋은놈에 줄때는 120메가 나오다가 100메가 떨이지고 그래요
<autowiz> 좋은 기회 입니다. 커널 설정이랑 네트워크 옵션 공부해보세요
<monos> 저는 너무 초보라서 엄두도 못내요
<monos> 일단 리눅스에 대해 익숙해 져야 되요
<monos> 유투브 올라오는 강의 보고 있는데
<monos> 전체적으로 넓게 말해주는거 보고 있어요
<autowiz> acooda 만나러 갑니다.
<autowiz> 나중에 뵈요~
<Seony> 자러갑니다.  담에 뵈요
<drake_kr> 후아
<drake_kr> 다들 주무시려나
<jasonjang_> 아,,,아쿠다 만나고 왔어요? autowiz
<autowiz> 네
<autowiz> 이제 돌아왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK2> 늦은 시간 고생이 많으십니다.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 안녕하세요. =)
<monos> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-08-03
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> 우분트 어제 Seony님이 가르쳐 주신방식으로 써도 네트워크 복사속도랑
<monos> 트랜스미션 국내 피어 40명 붙어도 8메가 밖에 안나오더라구요
<monos> 그래서 오늘 리눅스 민트 깔았는데 더 느림
<Seony> 그렇군요..
<monos> 역시 서버 버전을 써야 되겠어요
<monos> 사운드 포기하고 서버 버전 쓸려고 준비 하고 있어요
<monos> Seony님 CPU하나 알아보는데 사마휘님한테 받은 보드가 T7400 까지 지원 되던데요
<monos> CPU정보를 아무리 봐두 64비트 지원 되는지 안나와요
<monos> T7400 64비트 지원 되면 하나 알아보고 중고로 장만할려고 해요
<Seony> 구글에서 대충 검색해보니까 64비트 지원 바로 나오는데요...
<Seony> https://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome-psyapi2&ion=1&espv=&es_th=1&ie=UTF-8&q=intel%20t7400
<Seony> 맨 위에 나오는거 클릭해보세요
<monos> 고마워요
<autowiz> 뒹굴뒹굴
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 태풍이 와서
<monos> 비가 엄청 오네요
<monos> 하루종일 비만 오네요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Cantide> 안녕하세요~
<jasonjang_> autowiz, 아쿠다 잘 지넨데요?
<monos> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 뭐 사람 사는게 다 그렇지 않겠습니까 ㅎ
<monos> 네
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> autowiz: 님 휴가 가세요?
 * Cantide wishes he could speak Korean already
<autowiz> 가긴 가야겠지만서두 언제갈지는 모르겠습니다.
<monos> autowiz: 님 태풍 다 지나가면 가세요
<monos> autowiz: 님 루분투 보다 더 가벼운 GNU는 없을까요?
<autowiz> elementary OS 가 더 가벼울지도 모르겠습니다.
<autowiz> jubuntu 랑 xubuntu 는 잘 모르겠네요
<monos> 제가 주분투랑 민트 xfce 버전을 둘다 깔아봤는데
<monos> 너무 느려서 못쓰겠더라구요
<monos> 그거보단 루분투가 더 빨라서 루분투 GNU쓸려고 합니다.
<monos> 지금은 우분투 서버 버전입니다.
<monos> GNU가 아니니 너무 어려워서
<monos> 못하겠습니다.
<autowiz> 처음엔 너무 어려워보여도 하다보면 쉬워지는경우도 있구요
<monos> 컴퓨터를 2대 항상 켜놓아야 된다는게 불편합니다.
<monos> autowiz: 님 외부 회선은 1이고 내부 서버는 2대인데요
<monos> autowiz: 외부회선 1로 서버 두대다 DDNS를 다른곳으로 해서 외부에서 연결할수 잇을까요?
<monos> DDNS를 둘다 다른 걸로 해서 사용가능한가요?
<autowiz> http 같은경우 virtual host 설정을 하면 같은 ip 와 포트로
<autowiz> url 주소별로 다른 서비스를 할 수 있습니다만.
<autowiz> ssh 랑 telnet 아직 구현된걸 못봤습니다.
<monos> 트랜스미션 ftp 삼바랑 ssh는 안되요?
<autowiz> 안될겁니다. 포트를 따로 지정해야 합니다.
<autowiz> 사실 포트 따로 지정하면 ddns 없이도 됩니다.
<monos> ftp같은경우는 22번포트로 물리자나요
<autowiz> ftp 는 21 이요
<monos> 서버1 =22번포트 서버2 = 23번 포트 이러면 되요?
<monos> 네
<monos> 서버1=21번 서버2=22번
<autowiz> 사실 ftp 는 좀 복잡한 로직이 더 있긴 하지만
<monos> 이런식으로 해서 접속할때만 끝에 :22번
<autowiz> 포트따로 지정하면 됩니다.
<monos> 트렌스미션 ssh들도 포트만 따로 잡고 사용하면 될까요?
<autowiz> 될겁니다. 공유기에서 포트포워딩 해줄때
<monos> 네
<autowiz> 내부 ip 를 각 서버 별로 지정하면 됩니다.
<monos> 외부포트는 같게 해주어야 되요?
<autowiz> 외부포트를 다르게 해주어야만 합니다.
<monos> 내부 외부 다 다르게 해주어야 되죠?
<autowiz> 내부는 ip 만 다르면 됩니다.
<monos> 그러니깐 서버1 외부 내부 둘다  서버2와 다르게 해주어야 되죠?
<autowiz> 내부 포트는 , ip 가 다르기때문에 같아도 상관 없습니다.
<monos> 192.168.0.2 서버 192.168.0.7 서버
<monos> 다르기 대문에 내부 포트는 같아도 되고
<monos> 외부포트만 다르면 된다는 얘기죠?
<autowiz> 네
<monos> 네 이제 이해 했네요
<autowiz> 뭐 여담입니다만. 아 생각해보니 외부 ip 하나에 내부 서버2대면 virtual host 랑은 좀 이야기가 달라지네요.
<autowiz> http 도 포트 따로 지정해야 합니다.( meta refresh 를 쓰는 방법이 있긴 합니다만)
<Nymph> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2014/07/31/bukwang-pharmaceuticals-cut-it-costs-and-created-business-value-with-ubuntu/
<Nymph> 한국기업 관련해서 뉴스나옴
<autowiz> 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 제약회사 부광기업이 업무용 PC 에 윈도우즈 -> 우분투로 교체했다는 기사
<monos> 굿
<autowiz> 어 그러고보니 묘봇이 없어졌네요
<monos> 안드로이드 때문에 이제 리눅스도 많이 쓰일거 같은데요
<monos> 우리 일상에서 휴대폰 다들 들고 다니니깐 안드로이드를 버릴수가 없으니
<monos> 리눅스가 많이 쓰일수 있을거 같아요
<Cantide> 우와~
<Cantide> nice article, thanks :)
<autowiz> 오늘의 저녁은 핏자~~
<drake_kr> 디아블로나해야지
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<DarkCircle> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2014/07/31/bukwang-pharmaceuticals-cut-it-costs-and-created-business-value-with-ubuntu/
<myobot> [링크 제목] Bukwang Pharmaceuticals cut IT costs and created business value with Ubuntu | Ubuntu Insights
<PotatoGim> 오호..
<PotatoGim> 워... 제대로 한건 했네요;
<PotatoGim> 근데 오픈오피스로 쇼부치기에는 코웍하는 쪽이 고생좀 하지 않을까요..?
<autowiz> 아 눈이 뻑뻑 하네요
<DarkCircle> 흠 ...
<DarkCircle> 외부와 코웍할때가 문제죠.
<DarkCircle> 내부 코웍은 전혀 문제가 안되지만 (응?)
<monos> 안녕하세요
<77CAABUAI> 안녕하세욤. ㅎ
<DarkCircle> _-_
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 디아블로
<autowiz> 월요일 아침해가 밝았습니다.
<autowiz> 자리에서들 일어나십시요~ ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-07-27
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 좋은 한주 되세요~~
<PotatoGim> SNMP MIB를 따로 작성해보신 경험이 있으신 분 계시나요??
<autowiz> 포테토님이 해보셨을꺼 같습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> @altear_PPP: 좆고2 하스스톤으로 진화론 연구했던 썰.evolution
<HolyKnight> http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=hearthstone&no=1100005
<HolyKnight> 고2라는데 크게 될 놈이네. 이런걸 떨어트린 교내 과학경진대회 수상작은 내용이 어떨까도 궁금.
<HolyKnight> 재밌네유
<PotatoGim> ...ㅜㅜ RFC는 보기가 귀찮고... 결국엔 문서 하나 찾았네요
<autowiz> 게임에 대한 설명이 너무 자세해서 되려 평이 안좋았던건 아닐까 싶음.
<PotatoGim> http://www.net-snmp.org/wiki/index.php/Writing_your_own_MIBs
<autowiz> mib 관련된 간단한툴들이 좀 있었던걸로 기억합니다.
<autowiz> 대충 카테고리나 종류별로 보여준다던가 하는
<PotatoGim> 음.. 펄에 SNMP::MIB::Compiler라는 놈이 있어서 이 놈으로 Net-SNMP에서 기본으로 딸려오는 MIB들을 확인해보기는 했는데..
<PotatoGim> 자사 MIB를 따로 만들어야 될 것 같아서 고민 중입니다...ㅜ
<autowiz> 별거 아닌거 같으면서도 귀찮은 일이될거 같습니다. 힘내십시요~~
<PotatoGim> 옙, 캄사합니다..ㅜ 열심히 삽을 퍼봐야겠습니다..
<autowiz> 여건이 되면 같이 좀 퍼드리겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 12:29:40 <mib_nf7vnk> am having a hard time because i somehow clicked on a file with a key on my personal folder on ubuntu 14.04 , where i typed in my password , thereupon all my files in the personal folder disappeared
<autowiz> 재설치 한것도 아닌데 파일이 날아갔다는 뜻일려나요?
<HolyKnight> Maybe.
<autowiz> 암호화된 게인폴더 복구하는방법이 어디 있던데요 음...
<HolyKnight> 그래유?
<autowiz> 시디부팅해면 암호화된 개인폴더 안보이잖아요.
<autowiz> 그걸 수동으로 설정파일 열고 해서 눈에 보이게 하는걸 설명한 문서가 있었어가지고
<autowiz> 제가 직접 테스트도 한번 해보고 했었었습니다.
<HolyKnight> 그랬군유
<autowiz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<autowiz> 위문서에서 Live CD method of opening a encrypted home directory 이부분중에 Long way 부분만 진행하면
<autowiz> 파일을 볼 수 있었었습니다.   저 위에분은 좀 다른 상황이실지도 모르겠습니다만.
<HolyKnight> 감사하미나
<HolyKnight> 전달해볼게유
<autowiz> 영어로 쓰신거면 저건 외국분이실려나요?
<autowiz> 정말 종요한자료라면 지인 이나 업체에 부탁을 하는방법도 있을 수 있겠습니다. 최소한 파티션이나 , 디스크 복사본을 만들어두는게 좋을거 같긴합니다.
<Hunseop> 	
<bluedusk> 안되요
<bluedusk> 백업따위
<bluedusk> 남자가 할짓이 아닌
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 콱! 불턱ㅋ
<bluedusk> jason_kr:님
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 난 뭔 말씀인가~ 하고 쳐다 보고 있었네요 ㅋ
<bluedusk> 그간 별고 없으셨는지요.. 불초 소인이 자주 안부문안 여쭙지 못하여
<bluedusk> 송구스럽기 짝이 없습니다.
<jason_kr> ㄷㅐㅆ꼬요~
<bluedusk> 통촉하여 주시옵소서!!! 전하!!
<bluedusk> ....
<jason_kr> 성은이 망측하옵니다
<jason_kr> 망칙? 모르겠...통과
<bluedusk> 이쯤에서 우리가 알수 있는 사실은 제가 제정신이 아니라는것을
<bluedusk> 미루어 추측 할수 가 있겠는데요
<jason_kr> 그건 늘 그랬쟎우?
<bluedusk> 아..
<bluedusk> 그렇군요 제가 제정신이 아니다 보니 깜빡했어요
<jason_kr> ㅎ
<bluedusk> 제발 너그러이 용서를..
<bluedusk> 통촉하여 주시옵소서!! 전하!!
<jason_kr> 함 생각해 보고...
<jason_kr> 또는 하는 거 봐서...
<autowiz> 재순님 말나온김에 오늘 저녁에 수주한잔 어떠십니까 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 재순님 말나온김에 오늘 저녁에
<bluedusk> 오 사업 수주!!!
<bluedusk> 역시 클래스가 다르시군요 autowiz 님..
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ   소주 입니다 소주
<bluedusk> 사업 수주 한김에 소주도 한잔!!!
<bluedusk> 역시!!!
<bluedusk> ...
<autowiz> 노노 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 오오 소주...
<HolyKnight> 블루찡....
<bluedusk> 넹
<jason_kr> autowiz: <--- 내가 어지간해서는 또이름을 호출 않하는데...ㅎㅎㅎ 오늘 밤 11시에 stx tower 에 볼 일 있어요. 그전에 봐요. ^^
<bluedusk> stx  tower면 양재동에 stx 건물인가요?
<jason_kr> 가(산)돼(지털)
<bluedusk> 아항
<bluedusk> 멀군요
<bluedusk> 전 패스
<bluedusk> path? pass?
<autowiz> path 잡아서 오신다는 얘기이신거죠?
<autowiz> jason_kr:  볼일있으시면 그전에 소주 괜찮으시겠어요?
<autowiz> 혹시 그 볼일도 음주 이신가요? ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 하하하
<jason_kr> 괜챦유~ (최양락 어투)
<jason_kr> 몇시 어디? 정해줘요.
<bluedusk> 와
<bluedusk> 저 btrfs 발표했던게
<bluedusk> 유투브에 떡 하니 있네요
<bluedusk> .....
<bluedusk> 아 쪽팔..
<bluedusk> 1시간짜리 발표가
<autowiz> 우와 멋지신데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오늘저녁에 비가 올려나 좀 찾아보겠습니다.
<jason_kr> 가디(에스티엑스)나 또는 오즈님 있는 곳도 걸어 다니는 거리 맞죠?
<jason_kr> 저는 자차로 이동후 대리운전 이용 예정입니다.
<jason_kr> 그러니 가디'에서 멀지만 않으면 좋아요.
<jason_kr> 매운 족(발)도 좋고...
<autowiz> 매운족발 이 심히 땡기기는 하는데 요즘 저 가는 매운 족발집이
<autowiz> 살고기는 없고 물렁살만 나와서 좀 삐져있는 상황입니다. ㅋㅋ 가디역 근처에 전에 말씀드렸던 족발 유명한집(여신족발) 있는데 거기 안가보셨으면 가보구요
<jason_kr> 다 좋아요. 성윤씨 사무실 밑 매운족발집은 멀은가요? 거리가 좀 있나?                   암튼 메뉴 불문 편한대로 정해 줘요. ^^
<autowiz> stx 건물 근처나 , 독산역 2번 출구 앞 공영 주차장에 주차하시구요 .
<jason_kr> 옙
<autowiz> 독산역 2번출구 앞에서 편한시간에 뵙겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 헐~
<jason_kr> 1시간전에 미리 연락하리다.
<jason_kr> 8시 어때요? 넘 늦나?
<autowiz> 뭐 괜찮습니다 .
<jason_kr> ^^
<PotatoGim> 으어어...늘어나는 체중....
<bluedusk> jason_kr: 님 안바쁘시면 쿼리 확인좀..
<bluedusk> 해주세요
<jason_kr> bluedusk: w8
<jason_kr> Done
<HolyKnight> 블루찡....
<HolyKnight> http://m.clien.net/cs3/board?bo_style=view&bo_table=park&page=1&wr_id=39719936
<autowiz> http://m.clien.net/cs3/board?bo_table=park&bo_style=view&wr_id=39719931
<autowiz> 목숨걸면 저렇게 된다는데 저는 뭘 말하는지 잘 모르겠네요
<autowiz> 알려주실분 계신가요~~     서니님 안녕하세요~~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 목슴걸고 돈 안받았다고 난리 법석 떨었는데
<bluedusk> 결국 그냥 송별회 거하게 받으면서
<bluedusk> 환송당함
<bluedusk> 홀리찡
<bluedusk> 까끙
<jason_kr> 위 목숨 건~ ㅋㅋㅋ 저도 이해 못함.
<autowiz> 배가 고프니까 저녁을 살짝만 먹고 기다려야 겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> autowiz: 도착 5분전
<autowiz> 내 저도 가고 있습니다. 전화 드리겠습니다. ^^
<jason_kr> 아 나도 배고픈데... 이럴때 AM하면 천국문 노크하는데...
<HolyKnight> http://pgr21.com/pb/pb.php?id=free2&no=57332
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 모임하시나유?
<HolyKnight> ㅇ월요일에 치맥하심미까
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 모름 ^^
<jason_kr> 월욜부터 마시면 그 주는 계속 마시는 징크스!!
<jason_kr> HolyKnight: 전번 줘요 또는 전자우편
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 괘안아유 헤헤
<jason_kr> 헤헤헤 ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2015-07-28
<ipeter> 와...
<ipeter> 주식시장 완전 폭락이네요.
<ipeter> 외국인들이 떠나서 그런가요.
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 뭐 주식이라는게 좋을때도 있고 나쁠때도 있지 않겠습니까 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 전 폭망했어요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 지금 마이너스가 장난아니네요.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요!  뭐가 마이너스라는 건가요? ^^
<autowiz> 피터님은 주식 얘기중이십니다
<lexlove> 아~
<PotatoGim> 허허허... 저는 한진중공업에 물려서...ㅜ
<bluedusk> 허허허
<bluedusk> 전 주실할 돈도 없어서
<PotatoGim> 겸손하시군요...ㅜㅜ 마이너스 통장을 볼 때마다 가슴이 아려옵니다...
<lexlove> 저는 주식을 안했지만 폭망했답니다. 거기다 건강까지 악화되서 요양중이에요.ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 윽....
<PotatoGim> 심심한 위로의 말씀을...
<lexlove> 돈 잃은 것보다 건강을 잃은게 더 무서운 거라는 걸 세삼 깨닫고 있답니다. 다들 건강할때 지키시길...
<lexlove> 너무 무거운 이야기를 했나요? 저는 회복중입니다.^^
<PotatoGim> 아.. 잠시 장비실에 들어갔다 오느라...^^; 아직 나이를 믿고 있다지만 이 바닥에 있는 이상 항상 조심해야겠지요..
<PotatoGim> 요새 주변에서 디스크 때문에 고생하시는 분들이 더러 있더라구요..
<autowiz> 저도 요즘 허리가 아파서 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 정말 조심하셔야 합니다... 멀쩡하시던 분이 한 순간에 복대차고 다니시더라구요...
<PotatoGim> 서서 일해보시는 것은 어떨까요?
<PotatoGim> http://www.varidesk.co.kr/?t=nb3
<PotatoGim> 저는 여유가 되면 이거 써보고 싶은데...
<PotatoGim> 돈이 없어서 그냥 책상 위에다가 나무 탁상 하나 얹어놓고 쓰고 있습니다...ㅜ
<jason_kr> 건강, 빨리 쾌차하기 바랍니다. lexlove ^^
<autowiz> 네 건강이 우선입니다. .   하지만 돈도 없으면 많이 힘듭니다 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<crixer> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 점심먹고 왔는데... 지치네요.. 아구 더워라;;
<lexlove> jason_kr, 감사합니다.^^
<crixer> 뭐 드셨어요??
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?!
<HolyKnight> 혹시
<HolyKnight> 땀나시는분들
<HolyKnight> 빤스도  젖으시나유?
<HolyKnight> 본좌만 엉덩이쪽이 젖나 해서유
<autowiz> 많이 나면 축축해 지기도 하지요 . 사무실이 더우면 의자쪽이 문제니까
<autowiz> 바람이 안통하니까 힙쪽이 땀이 먼저 차기도 하구요.
<autowiz> 다만 저는 추워서 긴옷 입고 있습니다 ^^
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<jun_> 저도 엉덩이가 젖긴 하는데... 오늘 그정도까진 아니었어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 돈까스덮밥 먹고 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 저는 아비꼬 카레~
<lexlove> 그 황기차 마시니까 더위가 좀 덜 느껴지던데... 남자분들이 해드시기엔 불편하겠죠?
<lexlove> 황기가 허한 기를 보하고 식은땀 나는 것을 잡아준대요. 밤에 자면서 땀 많이 흘리시는 분들에게도 좋구요.
<lexlove> 보리차처럼 끓여드셔보세요.(약장사 같네요)
<jun_> 황기차요???
<jun_> 제가 그러는데 자면 땀많이 흘리고 식은땀도 많이 나구..
<lexlove> 네 황기 인터넷으로 많이 팔아요
<jun_> 다들 살쪄서 땀많은거라고 하던데... 음..
<lexlove> 저는 지금도 매일 마시고 있어요.
<lexlove> 저는 황기와 계피를 같이 끓여서 마시는데...  더워서 몸이 축나고 힘빠질때 좋은거 같아요
<jun_> 정수기 물 가는것도 귀찮아하는데... 이걸 보리차처럼 끓여마실런지... 하하하하;;; 저의 귀차니즘이 확 도지네요
<lexlove> 그러게요... 누가 해줘야 마실듯~~~~
<jun_> 음... 여자친구한테 부탁해봐야겠네요
<jun_> 황기차좀 끓여달라구;;;ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 자면서 땀 많이 흘리면 자고 일어나도 피곤해요... 인터넷 검색하믄 잘 나와요.^^
<lexlove> 태음인만 아니면 다 잘 맞대요... 태음인은 안맞다고 하네요
<jun_> 제가 알기론 제가 태음인인걸로 알고 있어서요;;;;
<ipeter> 2테라 hdd를 구매했는데
<ipeter> 클론질라로 클론하면 될까요..?
<ipeter> 그냥 옮기고 새로 마운트를 할까요...?
<bluedusk> 그냥 저 선물로 주시면 제가 잘 쓰는걸로...ㅠ_ㅠ
<samahui_pi> 구매한 하드 메이커 사이트들어가면 마이그레이션 프로그램 있을건데요 그걸로 하시는게 안전하게 잘 될겁니다만... 우분투쓰시면 옮기고 설정도 좀 만져줘야합니다
<samahui_pi> 요즘 하드가 참 저렴해서 좋아요
<ipeter> samahui_pi: 감사합니다...!
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> bluedusk: 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> 남는놈은 맥미니에게 돌아가는걸로....ㅠ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 블더님 하드 하나 사드릴까요?
<ipeter> autowiz: 돈달라꼬 하실꺼죠?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 사줄테니 돈 주세요...
<ipeter> 뭐 이런
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> http://itempage3.auction.co.kr/detailview.aspx?itemNo=A535485198&scoredtype=0&frm2=through
<autowiz> 골라보시죠
<samahui_pi> 하드를 사드릴테니 자료를 넣어서 돌려주세요! 하는겁니다
<samahui_pi> 좋은자료로다가..
<samahui_pi> 저녁먹고 오겠습니다. 즐거운 저녁시간들 보내세요!
<samahui_pi> 아! 참고로 전 시원한 보석바로...
<autowiz> 반짝이는걸 좋아하시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 맛저녁 하세요~~
<samahui_pi> 그럼 나중에뵈요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 오즈님 이 나쁜사람 같으니라구!!!
<ipeter> 나빠요!!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 빵터짐
<pchero_work> 아... -_-;;; 저도 낚였네요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> ..?????????
<jun_> 아 그 하드가..그 하드;;;
<bluedusk> 전 이미 예측함
<autowiz> 블더님 미래를 보시거나 , 아니면 제 마음을 꾀뚫어 보시는거 같으십니다 허허
<autowiz> kmplayer 가 판도라인가 넘어가고, 개발자 들이 daum pot player 만든다는 얘기를 어디서 들었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 좀 별개 이야기 인데 ... 다음 팟플레이서 사용하다가 자막을 클릭하니 다음 검색이 되네요....
<autowiz> 카카오톡도 다음가더니 , 채팅창에서 다음 검색 되게 해놓고 ... 좀 기발하고 참신한 것도 같고 뭐 그렇습니다. ^^
<samahui_ws> 밥먹고 왔습니다
<samahui_ws> 야근하는 모든 분들에게 축복을...
<autowiz> 저도 같이 축복을 ~ ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 오토위즈님도 축복받으세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 그리고 밤샘을...
<autowiz> 축복 받은 밤샘이군요 ㅎㅎ 감사합니다~~
<samahui_ws> 어제도 밤샘하고 오늘 또 밤샘하려니 아내와 아이가 눈에 선해서 집에가서 밥먹고 왔더니 시간이 너무 많이 지나가 버렸네요 ㅎㅎ;; 차라리 일 빨리하고 퇴대한 일찍 갈걸 그랬다 싶어요
<samahui_ws> 이왕 이리된거 다음팟으로 야구나 보면서 쉬엄쉬엄 해야겠어요
<samahui_ws> 개발보다 DOC작성 작업이 더 힘들고 귀찮고 그렇군요
<ipeter_> 헐
<ipeter_> 사마휘님은 다 나가시나요.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 아무래도 클론질라로 백업해야겠습니다.
<zeromon> 우분투 snappy core 사용하시는 분 있나요?
<zeromon> 어제 처음으로 버츄얼 머신에 설치해 봤는데 특별히 장점을 찾기가 힘들어 우분투 유저들의 생각을 묻고 싶습니다.
<zeromon> 제가 아직 컨셉을 잘 이해하지 못해서 인거 같기도 합니다.
<autowiz> 한번 설치해보게 되면
<autowiz> 말씀 드리겠습니다.
<zeromon> autowiz: 감사합니다.   요즘 자주 뵙네요
<autowiz> 네 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> autowiz: apt-get 대신 snappy라.. Docker 컨셉을 사용하는 것 같은데 왜 더 보안이 좋은건지 잘 모르겠어요
<zeromon> autowiz: 사실은 이비디오 보고 혹해서 사용해 봤습니다. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlcTDz9ogug
<autowiz> 한가지는 OS + app 구조에서
<autowiz> OS 를 코어만 남기고 기존 OS 기능에 있던것도 app 처럼 만들어서 업데이트 를 쉽게 했다는 점이구요.
<autowiz> 업데이트가 편해지고 롤백도 쉽고 그런것도 있고. 다른건 실제로 테스트 좀 해봐야 알거 같네요
<zeromon> autowiz: 저도 롤백 기능은 아주 긍정적으로 보입니다.
<autowiz> 저 죄송한데 가능하면 제 닉네임은 필요하실때만 붙여주시겠어요.   대부분 닉네임이 하이라이트가 걸려서
<zeromon> 예
<autowiz> 띠링띠링 울리는데 . 이기능을 끄자니 정작 필요할때 저를 찾는사람이 있을 수 도 있어서요
<zeromon> 옙
<zeromon> 그리고 dependency 문제는 많이 줄어들 것 같네요. 근데 deb 패키지를 모두 포팅하는 것도 보통일이 아닐 것 같습니다
<zeromon> 거의 지각 변동 수준일 듯
<zeromon> 미래 우분투는 Snappy + Mir + Unity 가 되겠죠 아마도
<autowiz> 그렇게 될것도 같네요
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~
<DarkCircle> 졸렸...
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 안~(~_~)~녕 하세요
<Work^Seony> 늦은 시간까지 계시네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 요새 거~의(?!) 그래요
<DarkCircle> (ㅋㅋ)
<DarkCircle> 자다 일어나면  해 떠 있고
<DarkCircle> 좀 자볼까 하면 해 없어져있고
<Work^Seony> 우분투 스내피 코어에 대한 마크 셔틀워스 유튜브 영상 보는데,
<Work^Seony> 이양반 영어가 발음은 거의 영국식인데 간간히 미국식 발음을 섞어서 내는게, 저한테는 되게 편안하게 들리네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 전 귀가 어두워서 흑인처럼 막 굴려 말하면 하나도 몬알아들어요 ㅋㅋ 차라리 인도식이나 영국식 두가지 방식으로.
<Work^Seony> 흑인영어는 저도 잘 못알아들어요
<Work^Seony> 미국에서 왠만큼 오래살아도 알아듣기 어려울 걸요
<DarkCircle> (물론 인도식으로 들으면 멘탈이 와장창)
<Work^Seony> 재밌는 사실을 하나 알려드리자면,
<DarkCircle> 제 사촌누나가 어렸을적에 흑인동네 쪽에서 지내서 흑인 슬랭을 그렇게 잘 알아듣더군요 -.-
<Work^Seony> 미국 동서남북 사람들 한 명씩 모아놓고 말을 시키면, 다들 30% 정도씩은 못알아듣는대요.
<Work^Seony> 그런데, 못알아들이면 챙피하니까 알아듣는척 하는 거랍니다.
<DarkCircle> 저 중 3때인가 제 집에 왔었는데
<DarkCircle> 사촌누나 말하는거 보고 제 아부지 왈 "얘 앞으로 어쩌냐. 한국말 몬허게 생겼내????"
<Work^Seony> 어릴 때부터 살았던건 또 케이스가 다르죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 한국말 발음에 빠다발음이 잔뜩 들어가서
<DarkCircle> "니 말하는게 왜 이러냐?" 라고 (...)
<DarkCircle> 그래서 차라리 그냥 영어로 말하라고 그랬(.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ...)
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실 알고보면, 한국말 일부러 안시키는 부모들도 있어요
<Work^Seony> 나중에 변호사 의사 시킬려고... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아무리 늦어도 초등학교 6학년쯤?
<DarkCircle> 그쯤부터 아싸리 가서 살고 계속 영어로만 얘기해야 영어가 달라붙더라고요
<Work^Seony> 제가 여기서 봐온 1.5세들을 보면요,
<Work^Seony> 일단 중3이 마지노선으로 보시면 되요
<DarkCircle> 중 3이라 ...
<Work^Seony> 중2나 중3 안으로 오면, 일단 그래도 취업하고 생활하고 하는데 전혀 지장없는 수준의 영어를 구사합니다.
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실 그때 오면 애들 성격 다 망가져요
<Work^Seony> 게을러지거든요
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ 하긴 한국에서 하도 휘둘리다 가니까 ...
<Work^Seony> 한국에서 빡센 중학교 생활하다 여기 오니까 너무 편해지잖아요...
<DarkCircle> 느슨해지다 못해 퍼지죠.
<Work^Seony> 그러다보니 게을러지고 성격이 많이 변해요
<Work^Seony> 28살 먹고도 파트 타임 알바하는게 왜 잘못된건지 모르죠...
<Work^Seony> 공부도 하기싫고, 그렇다고 다른 전문직종에서 일하기에는 이미 게을러질대로 게을러져서 적응 못하고...
<DarkCircle> 빠릿빠릿할 필요가 있을 때 공략을 해야 되는데 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안그런 애들도 있긴한데, 여기랑 한국이랑 중학교 생활부터 차이가 너무 많이 나서 다들 쉽게 변하더라구요
<DarkCircle> 한국 중학교는 뭐 난리도 아니죠
<DarkCircle> 조금이라도 늦춰질거 같으면 ...
<DarkCircle> 옛날에도 마찬가지였는데
<DarkCircle> 닥달하는거 진짜 매한가지예요
<DarkCircle> 제 조카가 이제 고등학교 올라가는데
<Work^Seony> 한 가지 재밌는게, 초등학교 떄 이민 온 애들은 영어가 더 편하고, 중학교 때 이민온 애들은 한국말이 더 편한 경향이 있어요
<DarkCircle> 애가 매가리(?)가 없어서 뭐 좀 물어보면
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아마 15세가 기점일거예요 ㅋㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그때가 유난히 뇌가 말랑말랑할때라
<DarkCircle> 닥치는대로 넣으면 베이스가 쭉쭉 들어가거든요 .
<DarkCircle> 뭐 하여간 조카한테 물어보니까 자긴 어쨌든 출세하려면 문제 잘풀고 성적을 잘 내야 하는데 ... 하면서 자기가 진도를 어디쯤에 있는지 왜 여기에 있는지도 모르고 앞으로 뭘 해야 할지도 모르는 ...
<Work^Seony> 그쯤되면 누구나 다 하는 고민 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭘 해야할지 모르는거... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 생각할 틈도 안주는거 같더라고요. "내가 앞으로 뭘 해야 할지 모르겠다"가 특히 심각한 고민인데
<DarkCircle> 장래희망은 커녕 뭘 해보고 싶은건지도 없어요.
<DarkCircle> 80년대생들과 90년대 중후반생 아이들의 차이점.
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그럴 수 밖에 없죠.  해본게 있어야 하고싶은 게 생기니깐요...
<DarkCircle> 조카 어렸을적에 물로켓 대회 나갈때 물로켓 탄체 날개 설계하는거 도와주고 그래서 얘가 그 기억 아직도 가지고 있던데
<DarkCircle> 너무 공부에만 휘둘리다 보니까 오징어 같은 느낌 .
<Work^Seony> 울나라가 사회구조가 좀 글쵸...
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 인구감소가 심각하게 진행 중이니까, 5년 안에 뭔 일이 생기겠쬬
<DarkCircle> 미국은 또 보면 너무 풀어주는데 ... 거참 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 요새 그래서 청소년 학계쪽 비상걸렸습니다.
<DarkCircle> 체벌 못하게 막는 이유도 그렇고
<DarkCircle> 자살 막는다고 이리저리 막 전문가 투입시키고 전문 상담사 학교에 막 보내는 것도 그렇고
<DarkCircle> 1388이라고 여성가족부에서 운영하는 112 같은 전화가 있어요.
<Work^Seony> 게다가 앞으로 한 10년 후에는, 남녀성비 불균형으로 인해서 여자들 시집가기 힘들어질 거라고 하더라구요..
<DarkCircle> 네 예전엔 그래도 뭐 남아선호사상이니 아들하나 딸하나니 그랬는데
<DarkCircle> 이젠 그런거 없고 그냥 낳으면 내자식 끝.
<DarkCircle> 이라서 ..
<Work^Seony> 거기다 딸바보 현상 땜시 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아들바보는 정말 최근에야 생겨났죠.
<Work^Seony> 그래서 제 생각은 그래요.  빠르면 5년 늦어도 10년 안에는 뭔가 큰 변화가 생길거다 라구요...
<DarkCircle> 참 이거 불안하긴 해요. 작년에 사고가 너무 많이 터져서 애들이 많이 죽었거든요.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 2014년도에 한국에서 미국으로 이민간 인구수가 16만명이래던가 ...
<DarkCircle> 어디서 슬쩍 보다 지나친거 같은데 ..
<Work^Seony> 인구감소라는게 체감상 와닿지 않으니까 잘 모르는거죠...
<Work^Seony> 미국에는, 영주권 복권이라는게 있거든요
<Work^Seony> 매년 일정수를 추첨해서 영주권을 주는 복권인데, 이게 한국인은 대상자 리스트에 없어요
<Work^Seony> 대상자 리스트라는게, 영주권을 많이 받는 나라는 제외하거든요
<Work^Seony> 그 말은, 한국사람들이 영주권을 많이 받는다는 얘기죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 흠 있어보자 ...
<DarkCircle> 한국 인구수를 실시간에 가깝게 보여주는 데이터 차트가 있는데
<DarkCircle> http://rcps.egov.go.kr:8081/ageStat.do?command=month
<DarkCircle> 이거 보면 좀 끔찍하게 나오거든요.
<DarkCircle> 2002년 기점으로 출생자 수가 연마다 떨어져요.
<Work^Seony> 제가 왠만한 음모론은 다 섭렵했는데, 가장 걱정스러운게 인구감소였어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 하긴 뭐 인구감소는 음모론이 아닌 사실이니까...
<DarkCircle> 국가에서 자꾸 아이를 낳으라고 낳으라고 난리를 치는데
<DarkCircle> 사실 낳는다고 뜻대로 낳을 수가 없는게
<DarkCircle> 아이를 낳고 나서 한참을 키우다가
<DarkCircle> 내가 어느덧 어떤 나이대를 접어들고 나면 그 뒤의 가족의 상황을 감당할 수 있을지
<DarkCircle> 이게 불확실하다는거.
<Work^Seony> 낳아도 키울 상황을 만들어줘야하는데, 그게 안되죠...  그리고 제가 봤을 때 한국사회는 이거 바뀔려면 수십년은 있어야할 겁니다.
<Work^Seony> 미국처럼, 베이베시터 안왔다고 출근 안하는걸 당연스럽게 여길려면...
<DarkCircle> 그래서 주변 지인중에 가끔 보면 결혼은 했는데 자식 계획은 그냥 아무것도 없는 경우가 있더군요.
<DarkCircle> 옛날엔 그래도 최소한 맞벌이가 아닌 경우가 많았는데
<DarkCircle> 언젠가부터 맞벌이가 되더니 이젠 맞벌이 아니면 가계 유지가 안되는 상황이 ...
<DarkCircle> 아마 그 시점이 딱 IMF 터지기 몇년 전 쯤부터 그랬던거 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 맞벌이는 그래도 좀 괜찮은 거 같아요.  여자 입장에서 결혼 전에 했었던 전문분야를 계속 갈고닦는다는 의미에서..
<DarkCircle> 자식이 생김으로 인해서 ... 자식 유아기때는 최소한 부모가 번갈아가면서 아이를 돌봐야 하거든요.
<DarkCircle> 부모와의 유대감 측면에 있어서 베이비 시터를 고용하기보단 자식과 같이 지내는게 오히려 정상적일 수 있는거죠.
<Work^Seony> 네 그렇긴 해요
<DarkCircle> 요새 왜인지는 모르겠는데
<DarkCircle> 갑자기 우붕투 위키에 손을 대기 시작했어요
<DarkCircle> 음?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 좋은거죠
<DarkCircle> 뭐 이유가 있다면
<DarkCircle> 자다가 갑자기 생각나서인데
<DarkCircle> 그게 http://wiki.ubuntu-kr.org/index.php/WikiEditTemplateForSpecialTextDecoration
<DarkCircle> 요렇게 ...
<Work^Seony> 오오 괜찮네요
<DarkCircle> 젠투 위키쪽 보면 이거보다 더 이쁘게 되어 있어요.
<Work^Seony> 한국 위키요?
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 공식 위키요.
<Work^Seony> 아... 거기는 유저들부터가 수준이 다르잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 음 ㅎㅎ 보셔야 이해가 가능하실 수도 있는데
<DarkCircle> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Working/Features
<Work^Seony> 네 얼마 전에 보긴 했었는데, 좀 뭐랄까 부트스트랩 컬러들 비슷한 느낌이더라구요
<DarkCircle> 저기 프롬프트가 정말 이쁘게 나왔거든요. 근데 뭔가 애매하게 부족해보이는거예요.
<DarkCircle> 디렉터리 나타내는 문제라든지 ...
<DarkCircle> 사용자 정의 프롬프트나 메시지 출력
<DarkCircle> 그래서 이 부분을 손보고, 조금 뜯어고쳐서 저래 만들어봤습니다.
<Work^Seony> 저는 개인적으로, 서브라임에서 쓰는 테마인 Molokai 좋아합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 참고로, 몰로카이는 하와이 섬 8개 중 하나에요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 몰로카이 테마가 이클립스에서도 쓰이죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 이게 검은 바탕에 밝은색이 들어오면 눈이 좀 아프지 않냐 하는데
<DarkCircle> 분필색이라 오히려 편해요
<DarkCircle> 바탕색이 칠판색이 아닐뿐이지 (..먼산..)
<Work^Seony> 네 그쵸.  저는 vim에도 몰로카이 설치해서 써요
<DarkCircle> 예전에 다른 테마 쓸때는 눈이 가려웠는데 그 테마 쓰고 나서는 눈 피로함이 덜 하더라구요
<DarkCircle> 그 뭐 왜 눈 부실때 습관적으로 눈을 찡그리면서 떠서 보잖아요?
<DarkCircle> 눈을 찡그리면서 뜬채로 오래 보면 눈 피로도가 확 떨어져서 안구가 초점 잡는 힘을 잃어버려요.
<DarkCircle> 특히나 저같은 경우는 화면 해상도 최대로 키워두고 글씨를 8pt로 줄여 쓰다보니까 ...
<Work^Seony> 지금까지 써온 컬러테마 중에서는 저한테는 몰로카이가 제일 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 저도 몰로카이가 (ㅋㅋㅋ)
<Work^Seony> 음... 저도 예전에는 가독성 좋은 폰트를 작게해서 최대한 코드를 많이 보는걸 선호했는데요,
<DarkCircle> 코딩할 때 눈으로 보면서 키보드에 손이 쫙쫙 달라붙는 느낌이 참
<Work^Seony> 요즘엔 나이 먹어가는건지, 자꾸 눈에 안들어와요
<DarkCircle> 테마 하나 바꾸니 이래되네요
<Work^Seony> 촛점 맞추기가 힘들어지는건가...
<DarkCircle> 그 뭐냐 ... 혹시 동네 안과 있으면
<DarkCircle> 아니 약국?
<DarkCircle> 약국에서 히알우론산 나트륨 받으시고 ... (물론 의사한테 스크립트 써달라고 해서)
<DarkCircle> 그리고 또 뭐였더라 ...
<DarkCircle> 눈 가려울때 넣어주는 안약이 있는데요 .
<Work^Seony> 음... 저는 눈은 가렵지 않아요
<DarkCircle> 그러면 그냥 침침하기만 한가요?
<Work^Seony> 보이는 것도 잘 보이는데, 이상하게 눈에 잘 안들어와요
<Work^Seony> 그러다보니 자꾸 폰트를 키우게 되네요
<DarkCircle> 안약 받아서 넣긴 해보셔야겠군요.
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요
<DarkCircle> 백내장 검사도 한번 해보시는게 좋을듯하고
<Work^Seony> 일단, 게임만큼은 아주 멀리 떨어져서 하고있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 안약을 주기적으로 가끔씩 넣으면 백내장 예방에 좋다고 하더군요. 그래서 저도 안약은 달고 삽니다.
<DarkCircle> 그냥 동네 약국에서 구하는 무슨 마약 같이 생긴 이상한 인공눈물 안약 말구요
<Work^Seony> 아... 그렇군요
<DarkCircle> 전문의약품으로 취급하는걸로.
<DarkCircle> 약국에서 그냥 달라고 했더니 요샌 의약분업 같은거에 약물 관리 이게 법으로 정해져 있어서
<DarkCircle> 함부로 못준다고 하더군요. 만약 함부로 타갔다간 그 약국에 경찰 들이닥쳐서 문닫아야 된다고 ..
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 약도 보면 일반 의약품의 경우도 한번에 구매할 수 있는 양이 제한되어 있어요.
<DarkCircle> 장기복용이나 과다복용하면 그냥 부작용이 있으면 딱히 문제가 안되는데
<DarkCircle> 마약 같은 효과가 나는 약물 같은 경우는 통제를 해야 하다보니까.
<Work^Seony> 그렇죠
<Work^Seony> 요즘 한국 날씨가 무지 덥나보군요
<DarkCircle> 예전에 어떤 여자애가 미국에서 약을 백 몇알인가 시켰다가 경찰에 마약 사범으로 의심된다고 불려나가서 조사받았던 일이 있었거든요.
<DarkCircle> 정확히는 미국에서 처방받은대로 대량 구매해서 부모 통제하에 복용하는거였는데 의약품 관리법에 저촉된다고 해서 실갱이하다가 단위 반입 물량을 줄이는걸로 합의 ..
<DarkCircle> 요새 무지(?) 더워요.
<DarkCircle> 흠 그게 쪄죽을듯이 덥다기보단
<Work^Seony> 습도라도 좀 낮으면 그래도 견딜만할텐데...
<DarkCircle> 멍때리고 있다보면 그냥 내가 자고 있는 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 습도는 정말 음
<DarkCircle> 습도가 정말 애매한데
<DarkCircle> 흐려지기 시작하면 갑자기 확 올라가고
<DarkCircle> 맑은날에는 습도가 너무 떨어져서 가만히 있어도 목이 간지럽고 -_-
<Work^Seony> 글쵸..
<Work^Seony> 내년 5월에 한국 가야하는데, 5월 말에서 6월 중순 사이면 너무 덥지않을까 걱정 중이에요
<DarkCircle> 아 5월말이면 조금 괜찮아요.
<DarkCircle> 6월 중순에서 말쯤이 더워지기 시작할 때죠.
<DarkCircle> 5월말과 6월 중순 시기를 아주 살짝 땡겨서 왔다간다는 느낌으로 다녀가시면 괜찮을듯하고 (...)
<Work^Seony> 한 3주 정도 있을 예정이거든요
<DarkCircle> 5월 마지막주의 바로 전주 중간에 오셨다가 6월 둘째주쯤 이면 딱이겠군요.
<Work^Seony> 네 계획은 지금 그렇게 잡고잇어요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 한국 항공권이 무지무지 싸서, 올해 갔어야했나 하는 후회도 좀 드네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그게 참 ㅋㅋㅋ 어쩌다 보면 타이밍이지 않나 싶은데
<DarkCircle> 한국 환율 정책 보면 어떤분 말대로 진짜 ... 이건 뭐 아무것도 없어서
<DarkCircle> 환율이 롤러코스터
<Work^Seony> 환율도 그렇지만, 요즘 한국 항공사들이 이미지가 좋지않아서 가격이 내려간 것도 있을 거에요
<DarkCircle> 네 뭐 여러가지 있죠.
<DarkCircle> 아시아나는 너무 투자를 안하고 있고
<DarkCircle> (돈이 없어서라고 강변한다지만 모르겠...)
<DarkCircle> 대한항공은 땅콩녀 사건때문에 뉴욕쪽에선가 소송걸려있죠
<DarkCircle> 뭐 생각코보면 비단 항공사만의 잘못이라기보단
<DarkCircle> 대한민국 사회 자체가 썩었어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 왕복항공권이 $700도 안한다고 하더라구요..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저도 그렇게 생각...
<DarkCircle> 재벌이 모럴헤저드가 깔린 무소불위의 권력을 닥치는대로 휘두르는데
<DarkCircle> 정부기관은 그걸 보고 박수나 치고 앉아있고
<DarkCircle> 덕분에 국민연금은 3일쯤인가 .......... 3천여억원이 날라갔는데 전혀 문제 없다는 식으로 반응하더군요.
<DarkCircle> 어차피 국민연금에 온국민이 호갱짓이나 하고 앉아있겠다
<DarkCircle> 지급보증은 없죠.
<Work^Seony> 전 그래서, 영주권 따면 국민연금 전액 찾아가려구요
<DarkCircle> 노후 보장한다는거 다 개구라 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 국민연금 같은걸 바라보고 살려면
<DarkCircle> 일본이 최곱니다.
<DarkCircle> 혐한문제와 기후 생활위생 지진 이런게 진짜 최악이라서 글치 ...
<Work^Seony> 방사능도.. ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 생활위생은 ... 그 나라 자체가 워낙 덥고 습기찬거 때문에 ...
<Work^Seony> 저는 여행으로라도 가고싶지 않아요
<DarkCircle> 곰팡이가 그렇게 달라붙을 수가 없는데 ...
<DarkCircle> 거기서 화장실 청소 잘 안하고 그러잖아요?
<DarkCircle> 한국도 마찬가지지만 곰팡이가 상당히 피어나는데 이게 독기가 좀 있어요.
<DarkCircle> 제대로 청소 안하고 화장실에서 세면 목욕하면
<DarkCircle> 곰팡이 독에 올라서 그 다음날 배가 아픈 일이 생깁니다 (...)
<Work^Seony> 헐... 그런게 있군요
<DarkCircle> 얼마나 청소를 안했으면 그러냐 하는데 겨우 며칠 청소 안해도 그게 조건이 딱 맞으면 곰팡이가 미쳐나요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 2년전 한국에서 제가 어떤 일을 겪었냐면 ... 일본기후랑 딱 맞아떨어지는 기간이 보름 정도 있었는데요
<DarkCircle> 김치에 하얀곰팡이가 수북히 앉아서 통째로 그 두포기 분량의 걸 다 버렸습니다.
<DarkCircle> 그냥 냉장고에 먹고 있던 김치도 버리고.
<Work^Seony> 헐...
<DarkCircle> 새로 덜어서 열고 닫고 한지 며칠 안됐는데 흰곰팡이가 밥상을 점령 -_-
<Work^Seony> 근데, 저도 한국에서 30년씩 살다가 여기왔는데, 사람은 적응의 동물이라고, 이런 얘기 들으면 되게 신기해요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 여기서는 식빵 같은거 사다놔도 한 2주는 전혀 문제 없거든요...
<Work^Seony> 실온에 보관해두요..
<Work^Seony> 사과 같은건 냉장고 넣어두면 3달 넘은 것도 아무렇지 않고, 단거 뿌려진 빵도 날씨 무지 더운데도 1주일씩 전혀 문제 없고..
<Work^Seony> 제가 여기 너무 오래 살았네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 한국이 기록상에 보면
<DarkCircle> 워낙에 덥고 습해서 불결하게 느껴진다는 얘기가 있는데
<DarkCircle> 이게 대략 140년 전 쯤인가 얘기예요.
<DarkCircle> 덜 됐을 수도 있는데 하여간 그 곰팡내 나는 냄새는 옛날에도 비슷했던듯 .
<DarkCircle> 심지어 어떤 기록이 있었냐면
<DarkCircle> 초가집 같은 경우는 볏짚이 썩어서 그게 집에 문제를 일으킨다고 초가 지붕을 들어내서 다시 얹어놓는것도 일이다 (...)
<DarkCircle> 총체적 난국이었었던거 같 ...
<DarkCircle> 한국에선 빵의 평균 유통기한이 3~5일이 "먹을 수 있는 최대 보관 기한" 이예요
<DarkCircle> 대기업 빵집이나 오래가고 일반 빵집에선 3일 지나면 다 처분해버리고.
<Work^Seony> 글쵸.
<Work^Seony> 제 기억으로도 진짜 3일이었떤거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 며칠만 지나도 바로 곰팡이가...
<DarkCircle> 아 참 그러고보니 4일전엔가 기억나는데
<DarkCircle> 그 전날에 분명히 두부 호박 넣은 아주 맛있는 된장국 끓이는 냄새를 맏았었는데
<DarkCircle> 다음날 아침에 주방에 가보니 청국장 냄새가 나더라고요.
<DarkCircle> 그 뭔가 김치~섞인듯한 냄새가 나면서...
<DarkCircle> 에라 모르겠다 하고 자고 일어나서 점심때 봤는데 된장국이 냄비째로상했 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 4일 전이면....
<DarkCircle> 요새 먹는 음식은 죄다 인스턴트군요.
<Work^Seony> 그럴만하네요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 비가 막 오기 바로 직전 쯤이었죠ㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 어디선가 본건데, 모든 음식의 끝은 식초 라고 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 곰팡이가 슬든 썩든 상하든, 결국 최종적인 목적물은 식초가 된대요
<DarkCircle> 네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 배가 안아픈 식초냐 아픈 식초냐의 차이가 있을뿐.
<Work^Seony> 다만, 이 경우는, 무기물이 가득한 식초라 몸에 무지 좋다더라구요
<Work^Seony> 대신 식초가 될 때까지 발효되려면... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 몇년은 있어야할듯 싶네요
<DarkCircle> 오히려 곰팡이가 /-ㅠ-/ 우우우
<DarkCircle> http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/15/07/28/1830202/intel-and-micron-unveil-3d-xpoint-memory-1000x-speed-and-endurance-over-flash 잉텔은 확실히 미친거 맞겠죠? 이렇게 생각 안하면 비정상인듯
<Work^Seony> 헐... 낸드플래시의 1000배라니...
<autowiz> 아이고 이야기를 많이하셔서 읽고 온다고 늦었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 지난 휴가때 인도네시아 가서 보니까 한국보다는 실온에서 음식이 오래 가더라구요 좀 신기하기도 하고
<autowiz> 노답인 한국 정치 경제 얘기는 뭐 ...   쩝...
<Work^Seony> 제가 이빨이 좀 날카롭다보니 음식물 씹다가 잘못하면 혀를 베이는 경우가 좀 많은데, 어제는 아예 살점이 떨어져나갔네요...
<Work^Seony> 집에 불이 나도 잘 때는 못일어나는데, 요즘 가끔 자다가 혀를 깨물어서 종종 깨거든요...
<Work^Seony> 점점 불안하네요
<Work^Seony> 혀에 멍도 들었어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 혀가 아무리 날카로와도 살점이 떨어져 나가시다니 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 저도 날카로운편이라 간혹 씹히면 많이 아프긴 합니다만
<Work^Seony> 어제 밥 먹다 혀를 딱 깨무는 순간, 아 살점 떨어져나갔겠꾸나 하는 느낌이 들었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 가끔은 구멍도 뚫(리는 듯한 느낌)려요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 혀 가 고생이시네요 ㅠㅠ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 네
<Work^Seony> 이게 이게 좀 스트레스인게요,
<Work^Seony> 자다가 혀를 깨물어서 잠을 깨는 일이 종종 생겨요..
<autowiz> 혀가 길어서 그런건 아니겠지요?
<Work^Seony> 혀가 길면 그런가요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 혀가 길다고 생각은 안하거든요...
<Work^Seony> 혀로 코 닿기 이런 재주 못부립니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저는 혀보다 볼 안쪽 살을 종종 밥먹다가 같이 씹어서 .. 어쩔땐 한끼먹다가 두번 씹기도 하고 피도 질질 나고 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅋㅋ 저도 옛날에는 그랬었어요
<Work^Seony> 혹시 체중이 많이 불어나신건 아니구요?
<Work^Seony> 볼에 살 많이 찌면 그럽니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그때는 좀 불긴 했었어요
<Work^Seony> 저는 체중 줄이고나서부터는 볼 씹는 일은 없어졌거든요
<samahui_ws> 전 입술을 자주 깨물어줍니다
<samahui_ws> 특히 아랫입술이 퉁퉁 붙는 경우가 많죠
<samahui_ws> 밥먹다 말하면 꼭 씹죠
<Work^Seony> 입술을 실수로 깨무는 일도 있네요... 신기하다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 세상멘 참 많은 사람이 있네요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 혀에도 멍이 듭니다 여러분 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제가 증명했어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 송곳니가 많이 날카로우신가보군요
<samahui_ws> 구멍이 뚫리다니... 생각만해도 아파요
<Work^Seony> 송곳니 말고 전체적으로 좀 날카로운 편이에요
<autowiz> 저도 어금니부터가 모서리 부분이 다들 날카로워서
<Work^Seony> 근데, 혀 깨물었떤 경험 중 제일 아팠던 건, 사선으로 베였을 때였어요...
<Work^Seony> 어쩌다가 밥먹다 사선으로 이빨에 베였는데, 칼로 베인듯 슥 베이더라구요
<Work^Seony> 밥 먹다말고 눈물이...
<Work^Seony> 다음날 말을 할 수 없을 정도였어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 왠지 말을 하다보니 고어틱 해지네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 대처 방안도 없는거 같고 힘드시겠어요
<Work^Seony> 인터넷하다 본건데, 자다가 혀깨무는거 되게 위험한 거라고 어디서 본거 같아요...
<samahui_ws> 전 앞니 모서리가 좀 날카로워서 입술 깨물면 저도 베이듯이 다쳐요
<samahui_ws> 자다가 혀깨물면... 위험할거 같긴 합니다. 아파서 깨어나면 좀 덜하겠지만 깨어나지 못하면 출혈이 계속되지 않을까요?
<samahui_ws> 아니면... 자다 깨물면 혀가 심하게 베여서 ... 으... 생각만해도 무섭네요
<Work^Seony> 주무시기 전에 혀의 위치를 제자리로 놓으시고 주무실려고 하세요 <= ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 인터넷에 누가 올린 댓글이네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그제부터 엘더스크롤 온라인 시작했는데, 아직은 재미가 없네요
<samahui_ws> 엘더스크롤 온라인... ㅜㅜ 하고 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 엘더스크롤 시리즈 자체를 한 번도 해본적이 없어서 그런가, 뭐가 재밌는지는 잘 모르겠어요
<samahui_ws> 자유도!
<samahui_ws> 오로지 그거죠
<Work^Seony> 엑박에서 세일하길래 사긴 했는데...
<Work^Seony> 온라인은 그정도까지의 자유도가 없다고 그래요
<samahui_ws> 타격감이 황이라 당황스럽겠지만... 자유도 하나는 정말 극강입니다
<Work^Seony> 온라인에서 그걸 구현하기에는 버그가 너무 많다고해서..
<samahui_ws> 잉? 그래요?
<samahui_ws> ㅡㅡ ;; 그럼 의미가 없을듯한데요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 걍 콘솔에서 mmorpg 하고싶어서 사긴 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 콘솔에서 할만한 mmo가 거의 없거든요
<samahui_ws> 그렇쵸
<Work^Seony> 블리자드는 콘솔용 와우는 낼 생각이 없다고 그러고...
<samahui_ws> 망한 파판이 있습니다만 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 페이블은 나올려면 아직 멀었꼬...
<Work^Seony> 그나마 엘더스크롤 온라인이 평가는 그럭저럭 괜찮더라구요
<Work^Seony> 데스티니라는 총질게임은, 레이드 같은 상위 컨텐츠를 1주일에 한 번 밖에 허용을 안해서 좀 그렇고..
<autowiz> 게임이 재미가 없을때는 게임말고 독서를 해보심이 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 안그래도, 고전명작 한 권 읽어볼까 하구요
<Work^Seony> TCP/IP Illustrated, Volume 1
<Work^Seony> 아주 유명한 고전명작이죠 ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-07-29
<samahui_ws> 역대 최악의 작품이 되었군요
<samahui_ws> 위키만 읽으면... 그렇다고요
<Work^Seony> 볼륨2는 망했구요, 볼륨1은 세기의 명작으로 평가받더라구요
<samahui_ws> 아니 엘더요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 온라인으로 나오면서 재약도 많이되고 무엇보다 가장 작은 볼륨이라는군요
<samahui_ws> 모로윈드보다 작다니...
<autowiz> 위처3 는 재미있게 하고 계신지요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 과금비싸고(것도 스팀으로 다시 내놔서 기존 구입자들 원성자자!)+재미없는 게임성+버그
<samahui_ws> 워쳐는 잼씀니다
<samahui_ws> 해보니 알겠더군요
<samahui_ws> 하지만.. 역시 할 시간이 없어서 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 엘더스크롤 전 시리즈(심지어 데거폴도 정품!을 가지고 있죠)를 해본 사람으로써 온라인은 패스하고 싶어지네요
<samahui_ws> 다만 패치 이후 괜찮아 졌다는데 그래도 기존 시리즈만 못하다니... 걍 스카이림이나 한번 더 플레이하는걸로...
<Work^Seony> 엘더 온라인 첫 버전은 완전 폭싹 망했어요
<Work^Seony> 그게 작년에 나온거...
<Work^Seony> 근데 올 6월에 나온 엘더스크롤 탐리엘 온라인 이라는 새로운 버전은 완전 환골탈태했다네요
<samahui_ws> 파티 꾸릴수 있게 패치된거죠?
<Work^Seony> 파티를 꾸리는게 문제가 아니라, 밸런싱을 좀 잘 못해서, 파티를 안꾸리면 못깨는 미션이 좀 있나봐요
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 솔로잉으로는 도저히 답 안나오는 난이도가 몇몇 있나보더라구요
<Work^Seony> 많이 하신 분들은 엘더만 붙잡더라구요
<samahui_ws> 엘더스크롤의 참 재미를 느끼시려면... 오블리비언이나 스카이림 모로윈드를 해보세요
<Work^Seony> 현재 엘온 만렙은 50이거든요.  렙업 자체는 그다지 힘들진 않나보더라구요
<samahui_ws> 아직도 안올랐군요
<samahui_ws> 처음부터 50으로 묶었던거 같은데
<samahui_ws> 렙업은 의미없어요
<samahui_ws> 원작대로라면...
<Work^Seony> 나중에 확장팩 나오면서 올리기 위해 그런건가 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 랩업하면 적도 랩업하죠
<Work^Seony> 특이한게 엘더는 1인칭 3인칭 둘다 되잖아요...'
<samahui_ws> 스팀판으로 구해서 해봐야겠네요... 세일할때 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 저는 3인칭이 좋더라구요
<samahui_ws> 네
<samahui_ws> 이게 1인칭으로하면 활뒤에서 맞고 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 3인칭놓고 돌려보면서 돌아댕겨야 플레이쉽죠
<Work^Seony> 역시 온라인게임은 빨리 자리를 잡아놔야 좋은거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 가끔 오블리비언이나 스카이림 할때는 여행하는 기분으로... 퀘스트 무시하고 대륙을 일주하고는 했죠
<Work^Seony> 엘더스크롤 온라인 나온지 아직 2달도 안됐으니까, 빨리 해서 자리 잡아야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 만랩 먼저 찍고 경험 쌓으면서 아이템 선점하는게 진리죠
<samahui_ws> 근디... 엘더는 파티하면 막판이 무섭겠네요... 보스잡고 아템 떨궈도... 보물상자를 열어도... 연놈이 임자네요 ? ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 어제 하루종일 했는데, 렙업하기 쉽지는 않더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇진 않아요
<Work^Seony> 상자 열면 아이템 드랍은 각자 다르게 나온다고 해요
<samahui_ws> 그것도 패치 되었나요?
<Work^Seony> 그런거 같아요.  제가 알기로 아이템 드랍은 각자 된다고 해요
<samahui_ws> 다행이네요 ㅎ;ㅎ;
<samahui_ws> 패치 계속되고 이제 좀 할만해 졌나보군요
<Work^Seony> 네 많이 괜찮아졌다네요
<Work^Seony> 그게 패치가 아니라, 저번 6월 말에 나온 새로운 버전이에요
<autowiz> 잠깐 졸았는데 , 여친님이랑 데이트 하는 꿈꿨네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 보고싶으신가봐요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는, 제 와이프보고 한국에 좀 안가냐고 맨날 묻는데 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 결혼하신분들은 대부분 같은 말씀이더라구요
<autowiz> 혼자 지내고 싶다고 몇일이건 몇주건
<samahui_ws> 전 아직 2년차에 아기도 있어서인지... 집에 가서 애보고 싶어요
<samahui_ws> ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 애가 한창 귀여울 때 시작했죠?
<samahui_ws> 손가락을 물고서는 아파라고하면 호 해줍니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 호를 가려쳤더니... 자기가 물고 호하네요
<samahui_ws> 뽀도 가르쳐놔서 안아주면 볼에 뽀도 해주죠 흐흐
<samahui_ws> 자고 있으면 열심히 기어와서 깨웁니다... 그리고는 씩 웃고있죠
<samahui_ws> 잘 울지도 않아서 더 귀엽고 이쁘고 그렇네요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 정말 예쁠 때군요
<autowiz> 저도 잘 울지도 않고 그런데
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 이쁘게 봐주실분 없으신가요 ? ?   ^^
<samahui_ws> 부모님이 이뻐하십니다
<jun_> 사마휘님 돌직구;;;;ㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 스토리지라는게 성능이 천차만별이긴 합니다만.
<autowiz> 메일 서버 같은경우에는 파일 데이터들이 작은 파일 여러개로 되어 있는경우가 많은데
<autowiz> 이거 1테라 이관해야 할 일이 생겼습니다.
<autowiz> 24시간 다운타임을 잡고 시작한다는데 걱정이
<autowiz> 24시간안에 1테라 복사 실패 할까봐 걱정이네요.
<autowiz> 초당 10MB 이상은 나와야 한다는 건데 어제는 그냥 조금 불안하다가 지금은 많이 불안하네요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아이고
<ipeter> 밤새신분들 있었군요
<ipeter> 수고하셨습니다.
<ipeter> 전 이제 낮을 세겠습니다.
<autowiz> 피터님 하이요
<autowiz> 더운여름 건강히 잘 지내고 계신가요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 낮도 밤도... 심지어 꿈속에서도 쉬고 싶습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 흐 진짜 고생많으시네요
<ipeter> 아이고..구구절절히 느껴지네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 고생 많으십니다.
<ipeter> 전 학교가 근무지다보니 그렇게 갈구는 사람도 빡세게 시키는 사람도 없지만...
<ipeter> 그만큼 나태해지네요.
<samahui_ws> 학교가 근무지라면... 여대생과 썸타시는게 도리입니다
<samahui_ws> 물론 쏠로일때만요
<autowiz> 저희 회사도 대학교 사이트들 많은데
<autowiz> 학과 조교들하고 썸많이들 타시더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 뭐 연예는 잼병이라 시도도 못해봤습니다만.
<autowiz> 그보다 정말 나태해지기 쉽습니다.
<autowiz> 그러면서도 좀더 성취욕을 채울 수 있는 일을 하고 싶어하게 되지요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 학교가 근무지라...   무쟈게 게으릅니다
<samahui_ws> 저희도 대학 연구소들과 혐업이 많아서 교수나 조교들 자주 어울리지만... 전 불쌍해서 조교와는 썸을 못탔죠.. 교수들 횡포에 시달리는거 보면 안쓰럽기만 하더군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 오늘 안되면 내일하면 되는 곳이라...
<autowiz> 그러다가 막상 본사로오면 스킬도 딸려, 일은 많아,, 스트래스만 받다고 그만두는 사람도 많구요
<samahui_ws> 하지만... 파릇한 대딩들과는 썸을 타줘야죠
<autowiz> 저희 회사 최근에 엔지니어 4명 그만뒀네요
<samahui_ws> 대학에서 일하면 오히려 학구열이 불타오르지 않나요?
<samahui_ws> 전 대학가면 왠지 모르게 도서관에 가고 싶더라는... 물론 썸타러요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 시간도 생기겠다 자기가 열심히 공부하고 그러면 되는데 .. 잘 안되나보더라구요. 저희 회사 엔지니어들은 대부분
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 좀 그랬어요.  직원들 상당수가 박사학위 소지자라...
<autowiz> 시간만 생기면 놀생각뿐이라...   좀 자기 개발도 하고 공부도 하고 그러면 참 좋겠습니다만.
<samahui_ws> 저희 회사 신입은 특례 받고 싶다고 와서는 프로그래밍이 안되더군요 그래서 SI쪽에 넣었더니 한달만에 도망갔네요
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 부끄럽게도 요즘 메인 PC를 윈도우즈로 사용하고있습니다
<Work^Seony> 그게 왜 부끄러운 일인가요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 위젯중에 CPU 나 disk activity 보여주는거 참 잘 쓰고 있는게 위젯이 win7 이후에는 없어졌더군요.
<samahui_ws> 저도 요즘 일땜시 한대는 항시 윈도우 돌립니다
<autowiz> 우분투 로 갈아없지를 못해서요 아직 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 엎지를
<samahui_ws> 그러고보니 내일이죠? 윈10 발매가 ...
<samahui_ws> 업글해줄지 말지... 고민이네요
<Work^Seony> 잉? 벌써 내일이에요?
<Work^Seony> 시간이 무지 빠르네...
<autowiz> ㅜㄷㅅㄴㅅㅁㅅ -무
<autowiz> 헐 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_ws> 내일이 아니라 오늘이군요
<samahui_ws> 7월29일 출시였네요
<autowiz> 7월도 다 지나가고
<autowiz> 2015년 시작한지 조금 지난거 같은데
<autowiz> 절반인 6월을 지나 7월도 끝이 났네요
<samahui_ws> 여름도 한참인데.. 비만 주구장창옵니다
<autowiz> 8월은 제가 1년중 제일 좋아하는 달입니다  ㅎㅎ   그냥 막 기분이 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 생일이 있으신건 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어 예리하시다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 미리 추카해드리겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 전 윈도우즈 업그레이드를 위해서 현재 백업을 진행중입니다.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어라?
<jun_> 어차피 버추얼로 돌리기 때문에 ova로 만들고 있습니다;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 이거 업글하고나면, 은행사이트 접속 자체가 아예 막히는거 아닌가요?
<jun_> 아예 막히는건 아니라고 하더라구요
<autowiz> 14.10 에 백업 프로그램보니까 취소(c)  뒤로(b)    이전(f) 이렇게 나오네요....
<samahui_ws> 저도 남는 하드에 백업을 해놓고 업글을 해줘볼까 싶지만... 타블릿이 있어서 이걸 그냥 업글해줘보고 상태봐서 PC도 갈지말지 정해야겠네요
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> forward 같은데 어쩌다가 이전이라는 글자가 들어가버렸을까나...
<jun_> 아 맞다.. 어제 밤에 Elementary OS 깔아본다는게 밥만먹고 그냥 잤네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 엘리멘터리 이쁘죠
<samahui_ws> 하지만 이쁜만큼 스스로 꾸미기 애매한 부분이 있어서 전 좀 쓰다가 다시 우분투로 넘어왔죠
<jun_> 전 지금  민트 쓰고 있습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 민트 쓰시면 시나몬쓰시나요? 마테 쓰시나요?
<Work^Seony> 전 무조건 우분투 LTS판...
<samahui_ws> 저도 무조건 우분투 LTS입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 판올림하기 무서워요
<samahui_ws> 주기 지켜서 몇년에 한번하는게 속편하고 관리도 쉽더군요
<jun_> 지금 회사꺼는 시나몬이구요. 집에 있는건 마테 쓰고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래서 저는 우분투가 롤링업데이트로 바꿨으면 좋겠어요...
<Work^Seony> 안그러면 나중에 언젠가는 민트 데비안판 쓸지도 모를거 같아요
<samahui_ws> 글고보니 ... 민트는 롤링업데이트 버젼이 있죠?
<samahui_ws> 데비안판
<Work^Seony> 네 데비안판요
<samahui_ws> 이전 노트북에 쓰다가 ... 이걸 마눌님이 가져가셔서 윈도우로 갈아업고 그때 버려졌네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<jun_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 윈도우는 게임하는거랑 인터넷 결제하는거 빼면... 굳이 쓸필요성을 못 느끼겠어요...ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 물론 회사 그룹웨어 때문에 윈도우를 쓰긴 하지만;;
<samahui_ws> 우분투와 민트 그닥 크게 차이도 없는데 이상하게 민트는 오래쓰지를 못하네요
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 저도 자주 밀게 되더라구요
<autowiz> 우분투 쓸때 거의 바타오하면 잘 안바구고 그냥 기본도 이뻐서 잘 썼었었는데 이제 슬 지겹네요 버젼이 바껴도 너무 단조로워서...
<autowiz> 울님들은 보통 바탕화면 바꾸고 쓰시나요?
<jun_> 저는  수시로 바꾸는 편입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아뇨.  바탕화면 볼일이 없어서 안바꿉니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 바탕 볼일은 없는데 가끔씩 끌리는 사진으로 바꿔가면서 씁니다
<samahui_ws> 요즘은 기본으로 딸려오는 밤하늘 별로 해놓았죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 그 전에는 TP에 딸려온 세계지도 였습니다.. 요건 한 반년 썼네요
<samahui_ws> 그 전에는 마눌님 사진... 마눌님이 노트북보고 왜 내사진 안넣어놓냐 하셔서 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 하필 그때 외간여자 사진이 바탕화면으로 나와버려서 빼도박도 못했었죠
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<help_redhat> 안녕하세요
<help_redhat> 혹시 여기에서 레드햇 질문해도 되나요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 하셔도 되지만, 저희가 해결을 할 수 있을진 모르겠네요
<help_redhat> 제가 신입으로 회사에 들어왔는데 팀장님이 VM에 리눅스랑 오라클DB를 설치하라고 시키셨는데
<help_redhat> 리눅스에 어떻게 해야하는지 잘 모르겠어서요..
<crixer> vm이라면
<help_redhat> 지금 갖고있는 버전은 레드햇 9 + 오라클 11g R2 갖고있어요
<crixer> 해당 iso를 구하셔서
<autowiz> 네이버나 구글 찾아보시면 많이 나와있을것으로 보입니다만....
<autowiz> 1. 리눅스 설치......
<autowiz> 2. 오라클 설치 문서 찾기 ( 한글이건 영문이건 하나 찾으십시요... 보통 설치문서 보면서 하나하나 해야합니다)
<Work^Seony> 인터넷에 설치 문서 찾으면 많이 나올텐데요..
<crixer> 네.. 그러네요
<crixer> 많이나오죵..
<help_redhat> 그 보고 하는데...
<Work^Seony> 아마 레드햇+오라클이 우분투보다 문서 더 많을걸요..
<autowiz> 오라클 설치할때 수동으로 작업해줘야하는게 몇개 있어서 , 문서를 따라하시거나 하시다가 안되는거 생기시면 여기와서 다시 여쭤보셔요~~
<help_redhat> 아.. 네 알겠습니다
<autowiz> 젤첨에 걸리는게 배포판 이름 못찾음
<autowiz> 그건 강제로 건너뛰게 하는 옵션이 있을거구요.
<autowiz> 나머진 ulimit 설정정도 . 이외는잘 될거 같은데요.
<ipeter> 아이고
<ipeter> 이분들
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 글 따라잡느라 혼났습니다.
<ipeter> 썸...이미 탔는데
<ipeter> 재미없어서 그만두었습니다.
<autowiz> 우와 피터님 부러워요
<ipeter> 여대라서 썸타라고 주위에서 조성해줬는데
<ipeter> 이목이 집중되는게 싫다하니
<ipeter> 여자도 싫어하더군요
<ipeter> 개인적으로 사내커플은 조용히 조용히 잘 지내다가
<ipeter> 주변에의해서 자주 목격되면
<autowiz> 아... 저는 이러면 안되는건가요?? 이글 여친님 보고 계실려나? ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 그제서야 오픈하는 스타일인데
<ipeter> 그분은 숨기는걸 싫어하시더군요.
<ipeter> 아니 사내연애를 요즘에는 오픈해서 하나요?
<ipeter> 사귀는것도 아니고 잘 시작하는 시기에도 말이죠.
<samahui_ws> 보통 생활하는 환경 1K 이내에서는 썸타면 서로 곤란한 경우가 많죠
<ipeter> 뭔가 진도좀 나가고, 사귀고 나서 말해도 되는데..;;;
<samahui_ws> 다만 출장이나 파견가서 조성된 환경은 예외로 두고요
<ipeter> 그리고 어느 회사건 사내연애를 장려하는곳이 있나요?
<ipeter> 예전 제 보스는 사내연애하는 저에게
<samahui_ws> 회사 사람과 사귀는건 문제가 아닌데... 잘못되었을때 리스크가 크죠
<ipeter> 원래 하는거 아니라고
<ipeter> 깨지면 둘중 하나는 반드시 나가야한다고
<ipeter> 인생을 바꿀만한 여자 아니면 않하는게 맞다고
<samahui_ws> 깨지는거 생각해서 하는게 아니라고 하는겁니다
<ipeter> 그런말까지 했는데 이 여성분은 저와 생각이 많이 달라서..
<autowiz> 여기서 서니님~ 외국은 사내연예 어떤가요? ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 제가 발뺐죠.
<samahui_ws> 깨질거 아니면 아무 문제 없습니다. 오히려 사귈때 서로 같은 환경이라 말도 잘 통하고 이해도 더 잘해주죠 ... 다만 정말 깨지면 서로 곤란합니다
<autowiz> 그냥 쿨할거 같기도 하고
<crixer> 쿨하지않을까요
<ipeter> samahui_ws: 그죠?
<crixer> 워낙 외국 사람들은
<samahui_ws> 쿨한건 해외 국내 문제가 아니라 사람 문제죠
<ipeter> 그런듯 싶어요..
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 사람문제..
<Work^Seony> 사내연애라...
<ipeter> 해외도 불편한건 마찬가지겠죠.
<Work^Seony> 그걸 신경쓴다는 것부터가 이미 잘못된 거에요
<ipeter> (쫑긋)
<ipeter> 말씀해주세요 써니님
<samahui_ws> 다만 주변 인식과 뒷담화 문제죠
<Work^Seony> 누가 누구랑 사귀던 뭔 상관이에요..
<samahui_ws> 우리나라 사람들이 특히 사귀면 뒷담화가 많죠
<Work^Seony> 죄짓는 것도 아니고 나쁜짓 하는 것도 아닌데, 사람이 사람 사귀어서 만나는건 누가 신경쓸 일도 아니고, 신경써서도 안되는 일인거죠...
<samahui_ws> 사생활인데 존중해줘야 할 부분에서 뒷예기 나오는게 문제예요
<samahui_ws> 그렇쵸
<Work^Seony> 지극히 사생활에 관련된 부분이기 때문에, 그런건 신경쓰면 안됩니다...
<samahui_ws> 사람과 사람 사귀는건 그들의 사생활이고 신경쓸일이 아닌데 그걸 신경쓰기 시작하면 될것도 안되죠
<autowiz> 한국은 사생활 보호가 잘 안되는 나라였었지요 ...
<samahui_ws> 아무튼 전 그래서 처음부터 다짐한게 생활환경 1K이내에서는 연애를 안한다였죠
<ipeter> 전 그 여자분과 썸씽탈때 주변에서 거들어주고 막 웃고 그러는게 정말 싫었습니다.
<Work^Seony> 남일에 참견하는 문화가 좀 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그래서 그런것때문에 소문내서 나대며 연애질 하는것도 싫었구요.
<ipeter> 직장에서요.
<ipeter> 근데 그 여자분은 저와 노선이 틀려서 그만뒀어요.
<autowiz> 피터님 죄송합니다..
<samahui_ws> 근데 ipeter님의 경우 직장이여도 상대가 회사 사람이 아니자나요
<ipeter> 대학원생이죠
<samahui_ws> 신경쓰지 마시고 그냥 갈길 가셨으면 좋았을듯 싶습니다
<ipeter> 박사과정이요.
<samahui_ws> 너무 소심하셧던듯 싶어요
<ipeter> 전 게다가 학교연구소 들어간지 얼마 되지도 않았구요.
<ipeter> 그냥 교수님 눈치도 보였거든요.
<ipeter> 저 들어갈때 미혼이냐고 물어봤을때
<ipeter> 미혼이라고 하니까 불편한 얼굴표정도 지으셨던게 마음에 많이 남기도 했구요.
<ipeter> 뭐 여대니까 어쩔 수 없었겠죠.
<autowiz> 선택은 우선순위라는게 있고 결정은 돌리기 힘든것이니
<ipeter> 별로 그닥 감정은 없어요.
<ipeter> 그냥 웃을때 눈웃음 잇네 동료 대학원생에게 그 여자분 이야기 했더니
<samahui_ws> 대학원생을 만나서 그렇습니다... 이제 대학생을 만나세요 좀 더 어린친구로다가...
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 찬찬히 생각하시고 , 일에 좀더 집중해보시는게 ^^
<ipeter> 소문이 쫘악 퍼져버려서
<ipeter> 주변에서 아주 이어줄려고...;;;;;
<jun_> redhat 계열이면 DB설치할때 패키지 다운로드 해야하는거 많을텐데..
<ipeter> 연애때문에 집중을 못하는게 아니라 요즘은 주식때문에 집중을 잘 못해요.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅅ ㅓ ㄴ ㅣ 님 혹시 수영 잘 하세요?
<Work^Seony>  dksy
<Work^Seony> 아뇨
<autowiz> 저처럼 맥주병은 아니시겠지요?
<Work^Seony> 배우고 싶은데 배울데가 없네요
<jun_> 저희 회사에 결혼발표 3주전까지 몰래 사귄 커플이 있거든요.. 5년동안 회사에 사귄다는거 아는사람이 5명이 안됐어요... 그만큼 다들 쉬쉬하면서 숨기는거 같던데요..
<samahui_ws> 전 수영 잘합니다... 다만 지구력이 약해서... 오래 못하죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> autowiz: 저희학교로 오셔서 같이 수영배우실래요?
<ipeter> 오즈님?
<Work^Seony> 맥주병이에요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> jun_: 그죠?
<autowiz> 지난주에 휴가가서 배형으로 뜨는거만 겨우 친구한태 배웠습니다.
<samahui_ws> 그 학교가면 수영을 배울 수 있나요?
<ipeter> 제 생각은 일반적으로 사내연애는 숨기면서 하는데...;;;
<samahui_ws> 여대로 수영이라.. 꼭 가고 싶습니다
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ ;;
<jun_> 전 박카스병이요~ 그냥 물바닥으로 직 하강입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 제가 잘못 생각하는건가요, case by case인가요
<samahui_ws> 갑자기 수영을 까먹었네요
<autowiz> 친구가 저보고 해파리 같다고 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui_ws> 가서 배워야 겠어요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 자..다들 오세요.
<samahui_ws> 아! 저 유부남이죠 ㅜㅜ OTL
<ipeter> 같이 수영이나 배워요!!
<autowiz> 발리에서는 서핑하다가 물어빠져 죽을뻔하고... 그래서 내년여름까지는 꼭 수영을 배울 생각입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 전...눈감을자신 있습니다. (으읭?)
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저는 선글라스 끼고 가겠습니다...  ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 여대면서..수영장이 있는곳이 어디이려나..? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 제가 아는곳은 이대가 있죠
<jun_> 이대는 조금 먼데;;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 덕성여대도 있군요
<autowiz> 제가 아는분이 이대에 계시죠
<ipeter> 어딘지는 말씀드릴 수 없습니다.
<samahui_ws> 전 칭구들이 많죠
<ipeter> 전 그냥 학교에서 근무할뿐...
<samahui_ws> 하지만 가고 싶지는 않군요... 친구들이 많아서 ㅜㅜ
<jun_> 여대라... 들어가보고 싶긴 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> samahui_ws: 친구분들좀 소개부탁드려도 될까요?
<autowiz> 저는 그냥 가까운곳이 좋아요~
<samahui_ws> 걸려서 마눌님귀에 쏘옥...
<ipeter> (굽신굽신)
<samahui_ws> 제 친구들이면 ipeter님 누님들일건데요?
<samahui_ws> 나이가 그렇지 않나요? ㅎㅎ ;;
<ipeter> 전...괜찮습니다.
<ipeter> 분명히 괜찮습니다라고 말씀드렸어요.
<samahui_ws> 삼십줄 막바지에 다 결혼도 했어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 왜냐면 사마휘님이 소개안시켜주실걸 알고 있기 때문이죠.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_ws> 소개 해주면 불륜 조성으로 욕먹어요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 저도 36인걸요.
<ipeter> 컥
<Work^Seony> 지금 40살이 몇년 생이에요?
<samahui_ws> 76일걸요
<samahui_ws> 제가 77인데요
<jun_> .................
<ipeter> samahui_ws: 3살연상은 궁합도 안본다는데..
<Work^Seony> 나이 계산법이 달라서 해깔리네요
<ipeter> (끈덕진 ipeter)
<Work^Seony> 전 그래도 미국에서만큼은 아직 36살입니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_ws> 저도 미국나이로 계산해야겠네요
<samahui_ws> 36입니다
<samahui_ws> 에헴
<autowiz> 제친구도 미국가더니 어려진거 같다고 좋아하더라구요.
<autowiz> 그러면서 한국오기싫다고 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_ws> ipeter님 동갑이네요
<ipeter> 이러다 사마휘님께 블락당하겠습니다. 자중하겠습니다.
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ ;;
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 저도 미국가고 싶어요 써니님.
<Work^Seony> 오세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 친구통해서 후배들 소개는 가능하겠지만... 저라면 안합니다... 후배들 봤는데... 남잡니다
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ samahui_ws 사마휘님 언제 뫼시고 술자리라도..
<samahui_ws> 딱 말그대로 남자입니다
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 오라고해주셔서 감사하비다..ㅠ
<samahui_ws> 좀 있음 불혹에 아내와 아이도 있고... 이제 썸타면 안되는가 봅니다 ㅜㅜ 일에 충실할랍니다
<samahui_ws> 술도 끊었고 요즘 낙은 아이와 농구 뿐이네요
<Work^Seony> 저는 이제 여자는 관심없어요
<Work^Seony> 와이프 하나만 해도 피곤합니다
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 우와..
<ipeter> 사마휘님
<ipeter> 예전에 아이 낳아서
<samahui_ws> 피....피곤하다뇨... 그냥... 눈감기고 귀가 멍하고 머리가 혼란스러운... 그리고 졸리는 그런 느낌인거죠
<ipeter> 축하드린다고 그런게 엇그제같은데..
<ipeter> 벌써 아이와 농구를...
<ipeter> 시간 참 빠르네요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 폭풍성장이군요.
<samahui_ws> 아...아니 아이가 낙이고 농구도 낙이라고요
<samahui_ws> ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 푸하하하하
<ipeter> 아이고 배야..ㅠㅠ
<samahui_ws> 같이 농구하기에는 너무 먼 시간이죠... 더불어 여아라 절대로 농구 안할듯해요 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 명사구(맞나요?)를 잘못 써서...
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 언어는 젬병이라서요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 잘 모르겠스비다.
<samahui_ws> 이해력이 문제예요!!!
<samahui_ws> ì·»
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋ 사마휘님!!
<Work^Seony> 근데, 농구하면 키 커지지 않을까요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그렇게 적나라하게 지적하시면... 딱걸렸잖아요...ㅠ
<samahui_ws> 농구보다는 배구가 키크는데 좋더군요
<samahui_ws> 하지만 너무 커도 매력없어요... 적당히 170정도만 커주면 감사할텐데 ... 그게 어디 맘대로 되나요
<samahui_ws> 적나라함이 제 모토입니다 !
<ipeter> 170이면 모델급 아닌가요?
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 개인적으로 170이면 너무 큰거 같고, 167, 168 쯤이 좋을 거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 우리나라 비젼을 봤을때 ... 그리고 딸아이의 다행스런 이쁜 얼굴을 봤을때... 연예계로 보내야 하지 않을까 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 어차피 손톱만한 차이지만 그래도 7이 주는 의미가 크다보니...
<samahui_ws> 아내가 영화쪽이라 가능성이 바닦은 아니거든요
<samahui_ws> 그건 그렇쵸? 저도 160대의 아가씨들을 좋아라 합... 했었습니다
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 아...그 대학원생 여자분이랑 잘해볼껄 그랬나요.
<ipeter> 아침부터 두분이서 남심을 자극하시네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 대신 이번 주말에 다른아가씨랑 소개팅합니다.
<ipeter> 히힛-
<samahui_ws> 이거이거.. 주변이 문제가 아니라.. .바람둥이셨군요... 에이~ 부러워라...아니 그럼 안됩니다
<ipeter> 바람둥이긴요. 능력없음남입니다.
<crixer> 저는 만약에 결혼을한다면 외국사람과 해야 할거 같애요
<Work^Seony> 왜요?
<jun_> 역시 느끼는거였지만... 형님들이셨군요...하하하;;;
<crixer> 그 뭐더라 어떤 기사를 보니 유전적인 차이가 많으면 예쁜 아이가 나온다는 얘기가 있더라고요
<Work^Seony> 외국사람들도 사람 나름이지만, 서양사람들 성격 장난 아니에요...
<crixer> 제 아이의 미래를 위해서라도...
<samahui_ws> 아이의 미래를 생각하신다면... 좀 더 열심히 돈을 벌어놓는게...
<samahui_ws> 아무리 이쁘게 나와도 돈없으면 안되는 한국인지라...
<crixer> 아직 학생이니 그건 천천히 생각해봐야겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_ws> 차라리 외국사람과 결혼하고 나가는것도 방법이긴 합니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<crixer> 제가 지금
<crixer> 공익중인데 이거 끝나고 외국으로 가지 않을까 싶어요 지금 계획중이에요
<crixer> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 참고로 말씀드리자면, 외국에 사는 한국사람들은 서양애들하고 절대로 룸메이트 안합니다.
<Work^Seony> 사람 나름이지만, 절대로 안하고, 절대로 하지말아야할 것 중 하나죠...
<crixer> 왜요??
<Work^Seony> 이유를 들자면 수십가지가 있는데요, 일단 기본적으로는 문화나 생활방식이 너무 안맞아서 스트레스 받아요
<Work^Seony> 위생관념 더럽고, 남에게 피해를 준다는 개념자체가 우리랑 완전히 다른데다,
<Work^Seony> 지극히 개인주의적인 사고방식이 우리랑 많이 달라요
<crixer> 아하..
<crixer> 저도 굉장히 개인적인데다가
<crixer> 주변에서 뭘 하든 잘 신경안쓰는 성격이라
<Work^Seony> 예를 하나 들어드릴께요
<crixer> 뭐 가서 직접 겪어보면 좋겠죠
<crixer> 네네
<Work^Seony> 방 2개짜리에, 외국인 하나랑 룸메이트 사서 산다고 가정해요
<Work^Seony> 주방에서 음식을 해먹고 설겆이를 하려고 보니까 옆방애꺼 같은게 보이길래 같이 설겆이를 해줬어요
<Work^Seony> 다음날에도, 또 다음날에도 계속 해주는데, 얘는 내껄 한 번도 해준 적이 없어요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 하루는 그걸 얘기했더니,
<Work^Seony> "내가 언제 해달랬어?  해주지마 안해줘도 돼"
<Work^Seony> 이런 케이스가 있구요,
<Work^Seony> 좀 더 들어가보죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 옆방 룸메이트애가 음식을 해먹거나 사먹고나면 싱크대에 죄다 갖다놓는데, 도무지 치우질 않아요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 좀 치워달라고 얘길하니까,
<Work^Seony> 내가 알아서 치울테니까 니는 니가 알아서 해먹어
<Work^Seony> 라길래, 걍 하루이틀은 참고 내껀 내가 해먹었는데,
<Work^Seony> 얘는 1주일이 지나도록 음식물을 처리를 안해요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 할 수 없이 어쩔 수 없이 내가 치워버렸는데,
<Work^Seony> 다음 번에 얘가 또 음식을 먹고 싱크대에 던져놓더니, 이번에는 한달이 가도록 안치워요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 이런 걸로 뭐라 그러면,
<Work^Seony> 내가 치우던 말던 내가 알아서 할일이지 그걸 왜 니가 신경써
<Work^Seony> 이런 일이 다반사인데, 이거 개인주의라고 좋게 넘어갈 수 있으시겠어요?
<windix> 허허 아는 사람중ㅇ
<jun_> 남녀사이라도 때리고 싶을꺼 같은데요
<windix> 토론트에서 대학 다니고 있는 사람이 있는데 그 사람은 잘 지내는 거 처럼보였는데
<windix> 그것도 케이스 바이 케이스 아닐까요??
<Work^Seony> 뿐만 아니라, 남녀 할 거 없이 남친 여친 데리고와서 소리질러가면서 그짓하는데 뭐라 할 수도 없고...
<Work^Seony> 그것도 하루이틀이면 모를까
<Work^Seony> 자주 그러면 특히 시험기간 때 엄청 스트레스 받겠죠?
<Work^Seony> 게다가, 방에서 과자 먹으면 바퀴벌레 생기는건 기본상식인데,
<windix> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 얘네들은 침대 위에서 과자 먹고 빵 먹고 부스러기 치우지도 않고 그냥 잡니다
<Work^Seony> 집에 벌레 생겨서 본인까지 피해를 받을텐데,
<Work^Seony> 빈대 잡으려다 초가삼간 태운다 라는 속담 아시죠?
<Work^Seony> 이 속담이 왜 생긴줄 아세요?
<Work^Seony> 집에 빈대가 생기면, 이사를 가야할 정도로 심각하단 얘기에요
<Work^Seony> 빈대에 물린 사람들 봤는데, 집에서 잠을 못잔답니다.
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 케바케라고, 외국애들도 사람 나름이긴 한데,
<Work^Seony> 제가 하고싶은 말은, 그러니까 외국애들이라고 다 괜찮은건 아니라는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 평균적으로 봤을 때, 그래도 한국애들이 제일 나아요
<crixer> 어딜 가나 그건
<Work^Seony> 제일 말 잘듣고, 하지말라면 안하고
<crixer> 마찬가지겠죠??
<crixer> 네네
<Work^Seony> 방세 제때제때 꼬박꼬박 잘주고,
<Work^Seony> 그런건 한국사람들이 제일 나아요
<crixer> 그래서 지금
<crixer> 아는 동생을 조금 꼬시고있어요
<crixer> 같이가자고
<crixer> 그친구도 유학을 준비 중인데
<crixer> 아직 고등학생이라 그런지 학교를 제대로 안정해서
<crixer> 같이 가자고 꼬시고있어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 비용이 문제일텐데..
<crixer> 그게 젤 문젠데
<crixer> 열심히 모아야죠 뭐..
<crixer> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 어디로 가고싶은데요?
<crixer> uc산타 바버라를 우선적으로 생각하고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 음... 그럼 cc부터 먼저 갔다가 가시겠네요
<Work^Seony> 토플 공부 엄청나게 하셔야겠군요..
<crixer> 잘 아시네요 ㅋㅋ
<crixer> 바로 cc가려그랬는데
<Work^Seony> 당연히 잘알죠.  유학생으로 미국왔었으니깐요
<Work^Seony> 설마 제가 한국에 살면서 외국애들 성격 얘기하는줄 알았어요? ㅎㅎ
<crixer> 알아 본 바로는 cc에서 GPA 3.2 정도를 유지하면 합격가능하다고 하더군요
<crixer> 그런건아닌데
<crixer> 제가 생각한 바를 바로 맞추시니 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그거는 믿을게 못되는게요, 저도 캘리포니아 cc에 한 번 가볼까 했었거든요
<crixer> 네넹
<Work^Seony> 산타바바라면 경쟁율이 그나마 좀 낮겠지만, 입학정원에서 초과하는 사람들을 gpa 순으로 짤라요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 3.2는 최저 자격요건이라는 거고,
<Work^Seony> 실제로는 입학지원 당시 평균을 봐야되요
<Work^Seony> 예를 들어서,
<Work^Seony> 뉴욕 CUNY의 회계학으로 유명한 한 학교는, 최저 gpa는 3.2 정도지만 실제로는 3.9는 나와야 입학이 가능하다고 했었어요
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실상 3.9는 미친거죠...
<crixer> 허..
<Work^Seony> 아는 동생 하나는, cc에 입학하는 것만도 2년 동안 공부했다는데요..
<Work^Seony> cc 입학은 토플성적순대로 짜르거든요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 토플 성적이 안되면 입학 자체가 안되니까, 계속 어학원에만 머무르는 악순환이 반복되는거죠...
<Work^Seony> 그런걸로 보면, 울동네는 cc 입학은 참 쉽네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 토익 성적만 있어도 바로 입학시켜주니...
<help_redhat> 윈도우에서 VM리눅스로 share folder 설정하는데 리눅스에서 에러가 나네요..
<autowiz> ftp 나 ssh 로 복사하는걸 추천 드립니다.
<Work^Seony> 에러가 나면 무슨 에러인지 설명을 하셔야 저희가 도움을 드릴 수 있겠죠...
<help_redhat> 그.. share folder 설정하면
<help_redhat> Unable to update run-time folder sharing status: There was an error mounting Shared Folders file system inside the guest operating system.
<jun_> Seony님 뭔가 하소연 하고 싶으신게 많으셨던거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<help_redhat> 이 메시지가 뜨네요
<Work^Seony> jun_, ㅎㅎ 하소연이라기보단, 너무 쉽게생각하지 말라는 의미였어요...
<Work^Seony> help_redhat, vmware tools 설치 / 업데이트 하셨어요?
<Work^Seony> help_redhat, http://jesseforrest.name/resolving-vmwares-unable-to-update-run-time-folder-sharing-status-unknown-error/305
<help_redhat> 네 설치했어요 업데이트도 했는데 그래서
<help_redhat> vm tools 다시 깔아보려고 하고있어요
<Work^Seony> 그거하고나면 아마 vmware를 재실행해줘야할 거에요
<jun_> vmware를 안쓰니.. 해당 메세지를 본적이;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제가 드린 링크 한 번 보세요..
<Work^Seony> 저는 vmware 쓰긴하는데, share folder는 필요가 없으니 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 걍 scp가 편합니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> vm계열이 패치하면 전 프로그램 재시작이 아니라 OS재부팅까지 했던걸로 기억이;;;
<help_redhat> 다시 또 해보고 막히는부분 있으면 여쭤볼게요 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 점심시간이 다가오는데... 오늘 점심은 어떤걸 드실 예정이신가요..??
<autowiz> null 을 먹으려고 합니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 요즘 거의 두끼먹고 지내고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 3끼 먹기엔 배도 부르고 , 살도 찌고 , 돈도 들고
<samahui_ws> 점심먹고 오겠습니다. 즐거운 점심시간들되세요~(해외에 계신 모분께선 즐거운 저녁되시구요 ㅎㅎ)
<autowiz> 섬 에 살면서 서핑도 하고 석방보면서 독서도 하고, 외국사람들이랑 영어로 자유롭게 대화도 하고 그렇게 사는게 꿈인데 말이지요ㅣ.
<Work^Seony> 저도 그렇게 살았으면 좋겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 해변에 안나가본지 몇년은 된거 같은데...
<autowiz> 헐...
<autowiz> 저 강원도 파견갔을때는 차로 10분이면 바닷가라.. 점심때 자판기 커피 마시러 바닷가 가곤 했었요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 바다 멀리 살면 아무래도 그렇게 되죠...
<Work^Seony> 저처럼 가까이 살면 이상하게 잘 안가게 되요
<Work^Seony> 용산 주민들이 용던을 매일 안가는 것 같은거죠 ㅋ
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ 적절한 비유네요
<autowiz> 저도 집에분식점 할때는 분식을 자주  ....  먹었는데 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 음 ... 저는 좀 별종이니 젖혀두고
<Work^Seony> 먹는건 다르죠...
<Work^Seony> 짜장면 하나 먹을려고 제주도까지 가는 세상인데요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그래요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제주도 어디 짜장면집이 되게 유명하다더라구요
<autowiz> 저 혹시 서니님 사시는 동내에는 한국사람 몇분이나 사세요?
<autowiz> 그냥 근처 옆집 정도로 봤을때..
<Work^Seony> 음... 일단 제가 사는 건물주가 한국사람이에요...
<Work^Seony> 그 건물주는 한국사람만 받아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래서 제가 사는 건물에 총 6가구가 사는데, 전부 한국사람이에요
<autowiz> 위에 말씀하신 그런 이유때문일 수 도 있겠네요
<Work^Seony> 네 그럴 확률이 크죠
<Work^Seony> 담주에 이사가는데, 거기 건물주는 일본계 미국인이거든요
<Work^Seony> 거기도 사람 가려가면서 받아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 가려서 받는다는 말은 안하지만, 거기 사는 사람들 전부 동양인이더라구요
<HolyKnight> http://m.media.daum.net/m/media/economic/newsview/20150728053506047
<crixer> Work^Seony: 외국에 대한 막연한 그런 거 있잖아요 인종차별이라던지 환경이라던지 그런건 어떤가요???
<jun_> 비오는 날이라 짜장면 먹고 복귀했습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 일찍 나가서 늦게 복귀하는 인간적인 모습을 보여주고 왔습니다
<ipeter> 휴...
<ipeter> 저..3개월만에 이클립스(IDE) 켜보네요.
<ipeter> 진짜 낯설게 느껴집니다.
<ipeter> 진짜 코딩 3개월만에..ㅋㅋㅋ 단축키도 많이 까먹고 가물가물하네요.
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎ 저도 요새 코딩(?)을 시작했는데... 이클립스가 새롭더라구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 전 다시 공부를 위해서 다시 한번 해보자 하는 생각에 JAVA의 정석이라는 책보고 하나하나 하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 이제 서버관리에서 솔루션 개발팀으로 넘어와서
<autowiz> 코딩해야하는데  ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 영~ 집중이 안되네요 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> =_= 자..이제 다같이 달리면 되나요?
<ipeter> 저도 당연히(?) 자바...해요..
<ipeter> 잘 부탁드립니다.
<jun_> 하하;;; 제가 부탁드려야죠... 저 이제야 객체지향이 뭔가 하고 보고 있는데요 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 C랑 C++ 먼저 하고 갈께요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 전 그럼 자바를 어느정도 하고 위즈님한테  C를 물어보면 되겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 큭큭 좋은데요?
<jun_> 스터디그룹이라도 하나 만들어야하나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> C합시다! C!
<bluedusk> 전 걍 리눅스나
<PotatoGim> 윽...ㅜ
<bluedusk> 리눅스도 못하는데 뭔 사치를 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 블루더스크님 하이요~  부비부비
<bluedusk> 저..
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<crixer> 안녕하세요
<jun_> C도 배우고 싶구... JAVA도 하고 싶구... 배우고 싶은건 많은데.. 맨날 말만 하고있네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 리눅스는... 그냥 힘들게 어떻게든 하고 있긴 한데;;; ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 일단 그냥 시작을 해야 합니다.
<autowiz> 안그럼 계속 밍기적되게 될 수 있습니다.
<autowiz> 아... 대학교 수업때 레포트 썻던자료가지고
<autowiz> 회사 얘글 교육이나 시켜줄려고 했는데 문서랑 소스코드랑 통째로 안보이네요 ㅠㅠ
<crixer> 맞아요 뭔가 코딩은 하면 재밌는데 공부하고자 하면 의욕이 안따라오는?? 그런 이상한 것이 있는 거 같애요
<crixer> 그래서 일단 시작하자 라는 마음으로 시스템 프로그래밍 하고 있는데
<crixer> 재미를 좀 붙히니까 계속 하게 되네요
<crixer> 그리고 요즘 이상하게 주변 사람들이 다 os를 만들어 보더라고요 그래서 저도 어느 정도 끝내고 나면 저만의 os를 만들어보려고요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> OS 좋죠... 시스템 개발자라면 누구나 한번쯤은 꿈꾸는..
<PotatoGim> http://book.naver.com/bookdb/book_detail.nhn?bid=6707018
<PotatoGim> 까마귀님이 쓰셨던...
<crixer> 네 저거 지금
<crixer> 사려고 했었는데
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 보다가 게을러서 손놨습니다...ㅜ
<crixer> 어마어마한 페이지 수긴 하죠 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 재미있으면 분량은 중요하지 않은데... 일하느라 바빠서...ㅜ
<bluedusk> 전 걍 쉘이라도 잘하고 싶네요
<bluedusk> 스크립트라도..
<bluedusk> 펄이나.. 파이선이라도..
<bluedusk> 흐규흐규
<PotatoGim> 펄펄!
<PotatoGim> 펄!
<bluedusk> 펄 채널에 계신분이 여기서 이러시면 곤란합니다...
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 윽...
<PotatoGim> 들켰네요...
<PotatoGim> 눈팅족이라 안 걸릴 줄 알았는데...
<bluedusk> .......
<help_redhat> RPM설치하는거 한번에 하는방법은 없을까요
<help_redhat> yum을 설치하려고하는데 rpm들이 꼬리에 꼬리를 물고 나타나네요..
<bluedusk>  rpm -ivh packege 이름
<bluedusk> 근데 어디서 사용하시길래 redhat 9 을 쓰시는거에요?
<bluedusk> 어디서 구하기도 힘들거 같은데
<help_redhat> redhat 9 를 쓰라고 정해준건아닌데
<help_redhat> 제가 9 파일이 있어서
<help_redhat> 그 파일에 맞춰서 하고있어요..
<bluedusk> 언제쩍 건데.. 그걸로 뭐 하셔봤자
<bluedusk> 현업에서 쓰는곳이 거의 없을텐데요...
<bluedusk> 워낙 오래된거라서..
<help_redhat> 아...
<bluedusk> 어차피 새로 공부? 하시는거모녀
<help_redhat> 이게 약간 연습시키는거 같아요
<help_redhat> 들어온지 얼마 안되서
<bluedusk> 하시는거면 rhel7 기준으로 하세요
<help_redhat> 혹시 패키지이름은 어디서 확인할수 있을까요..
<bluedusk> rpm -ql | grep  패키지 이름 하시면 설치된 패키지는 검색 가능할꺼구요
<bluedusk> yum search package name 하시면
<bluedusk> apt-cache search 랑 동일해요
<help_redhat> 근데 분명 yum 이 깔려있는데 no module named yum이라고 떠서 이상해요
<bluedusk> -_-?
<bluedusk> 전 컴맹이라 그런거 몰라요 autowiz  << 이분이 잘 알려주실꺼에요
<bluedusk> =3=3=3
<bluedusk> 뭐 단순히 생각해보면  repository가 구성 안되어 있을꺼 같긴 한데
<bluedusk> 걍 centos 7이나 rhel7 쓰세요...
<help_redhat> 흐...
<bluedusk> 도대체 뭔 회사길래 redhat 9 을..;
<bluedusk> 그거 커널 버전도 되게 낮을텐데
<bluedusk> 2.4대 커널 아니에요?
<help_redhat> 회사에서 쓰려고 하는게 아니라
<crixer> 2.6일거에요
<help_redhat> 그냥 온지 얼마 안되서 딱히 시킬건없고 ..
<crixer> 제가 해킹공부할 때 쓰던 os라..
<bluedusk> 엌
<autowiz> 아니 블더님 설명 다 해놓으시고
<help_redhat> rhel...로 하는게 나을가요
<bluedusk> 절 해킹하실려고 하시면 곤란합니다.
<autowiz> 저는 할말이 없는데요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 저기 autowiz 님 해킹하세요
<bluedusk> 전 털어봤자 나올게 없어요
<help_redhat> 저희 팀장님이 저한테 시킨게
<autowiz> 사이버 전쟁 발발인가요? ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> help_redhat:  회사에서 하는업무가 뭔데요?
<bluedusk> 전 그럼 구경할래요
<help_redhat> '아무 리눅스 설치하고 + 오라클 DB를 설치해라' 라고 하셨거든요
<bluedusk> 그럼 오라클 리눅스 설치 하고 오라클 디비 설치하시면 되겠네요
<help_redhat> 회사는 DB보안 회사고 저는 아직 딱히 업무가 정해져있지않아요
<bluedusk> 아흠 저도 회사 다니고 싶네요... 돈많이 받으면서 ㅠ
<bluedusk> autowiz: 저 몸값 싼데 좀 데려다 쓰실 생각 없으신가요?
<bluedusk> 요즘 힘들어서 아침에 출근은 힘들고 정시 퇴근은 잘할 자신 있습니다.
<autowiz> help-redhat 님 회사로 들어가세요
<help_redhat> 음?
<bluedusk> 저 산소를 이산화탄소로 변환하는거 잘합니다.
<help_redhat> bluedusk: 님 뭔가 이상한데여
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 그건 숨만쉬어도
<help_redhat> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<crixer> 잘 변환되지않나요
<crixer> 그냥 ..
<crixer> help_redhat: 님 그냥 우분투 까셔서 하셔요
<crixer> 복잡하게 옛날 os가지고 고민하지 마시고
<crixer> 설치도 금방될텐데 vm이면
<bluedusk> 그냥 저 일당 주시면 제가 설치해드려도..
<autowiz> centos 7 은 좀 많이 바꼈으니 , 레퍼런스 많은거면 centos 6 을 추천드립니다.
<bluedusk> 아.. 전 제가 마법사라서 산소를 이산화탄소로 변환할수 있은줄 알았는데..
<autowiz> 생각보다 걸리는부분이 많아서 , 다른사람 문서 보고 안하면 꽤 걸릴겁니다.
<autowiz> 보고해도 2~3일 걸리던 저희 신입은 저한테
<autowiz> 한소리 들었습니다만..
<bluedusk> 어차피 새로 배우실꺼면 centos 7 보고 하세요 영문 레퍼런시는 많을꺼에요
<bluedusk> 음 산소를 이산화탄소로 변환 시키는것 말고 다른 특기를 개발해야겠네요...
<help_redhat> rhel oracle centos ubuntu
<help_redhat> 하라고하신게 4가지종류인데
<Haz3> 하이~
<bluedusk> ㄱ어
<bluedusk> 헤즈 어인일이여?
<bluedusk> 퇴근했음?
<jason_kr> hi~ haze ! 인사만 잠깐!
<Haz3> 아뉘.. 심심해서. ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<Haz3> jason_kr: 안녕하세요. ^^
<bluedusk> jason_kr: 왜 전 인사만 잠깐 안해주시더니..
<Haz3> bluedusk: 뜀뜀...
<bluedusk> 헐.. 심심하다고 아얄씨 오다니..
<bluedusk> 난 심심해도 놀아주는사람이 없음
<Haz3> 게시판 글이 리젠이 안돼.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> 어디 게시판?
<Haz3> 오유.. =.=
<Haz3> 딱히 이슈도 없고...
<bluedusk> 아 거긴 그래서 2~3일에 한번씩만 봄
<Haz3> 게임은.. 오토 돌리고.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> Haz3: 이니옹한테 놀아달라해 그양반도 심심해 하는거 같던데
<Haz3> 이니할배.. 여기 없나? ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> bluedusk: 회사에서만 심심해..
<bluedusk> 엉 이니할배 여기 없음
<Haz3> 집에가면 애봐야지...
<bluedusk> Haz3: 와이프가 안보고? 어차피 유라도 이제 말 잘 알아먹고 말썽 잘 피울 나이 아님?
<Haz3> 어제 열 좀 나서 조용해...
<Haz3> 오늘은 열 내려가서 좀 논다 그러던데..
<Haz3> 말썽이야.. 맨날.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> 그렇군.. 난 언제 장가가서 언제 애나서 언제 키워서 언제 대학보내고 언제 취직시켜서 언제 결혼시킬까....
<Haz3> 벽에 벽화 그리고...
<Haz3> 티비에도 크레파스로... ㅡ.ㅡ;
<bluedusk> Haz3: 그때가 좋은거여... 그래도 아빠 얼굴이나 등에다가는 안그리잖아..
<Haz3> 난 크레파스 숨겨놔. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> bluedusk: 얼른 선봐서 결혼해..
<Haz3> 아니면...
<Haz3> 애 만들어서 결혼해...
<bluedusk> ........ 선도 혼자 보낸게 아니고.. 애도 혼자 만드는게 아니고..
<help_redhat> 오라클 리눅스 받고 있어요
<bluedusk> 걍 산소 -> 이산화탄소 변환이나 열심히 해야겠어
<bluedusk> help_redhat: 그래요 걍 오라클디비 하시면 오라클 리눅스 쓰세요..어차피
<Haz3> 오라클도 리눅 나오나?
<bluedusk> 오라클 리눅스도 rhel가져다가 만든거에요
<Haz3> 세상 많이 변했네...
<Haz3> =.=
<bluedusk> Haz3: 어 나온지 꽤 됐는데 ㅋㅋ
<help_redhat> 넵
<Haz3> 난 리눅은 빌드섭 밖에 안써서...
<Haz3> 아님 안드로이드나...
<bluedusk> 난 리눅은 ... 안써서..
<bluedusk> 이제 데탑으로 리눅스 쓴다고 삽질 안하고 맥북 프로 지름.. 한 한달전에?
<Haz3> 윈도서는 빌드 안되니.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> ㅎㅎ
<Haz3> 요즘 베어본 같은거 하나 사서..
<Haz3> 티비 연결해서 영화나 볼까...
<crixer> 사실 이번에 팟플레이어 취약점 찾고 있었는데 아까 팟플레이어 얘기나와서 움찔했어요
<Haz3> 하고 생각만.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> Plex 써
<Haz3> 그게 뭐야
<bluedusk>  http://plex.tv
<Haz3> 냠냠
<bluedusk> 미디어 공유 솔루션? 이라고 해야 하나..
<Haz3> 뭐.. 돈이 없어서..
<bluedusk> 근데 하드웨어 지원되는것도 많아서
<Haz3> ㅇㅇ
<bluedusk> 니네회사에서 만드는 스마트 티비기반이 저걸껄?
<bluedusk> 저거 한글화 팀도 니네 회사 사람들인거 같던데?
<Haz3> 뭐..
<Haz3> 티비랑은 안친해서..
<Haz3> 냠냠.
<bluedusk>  crixer 그런 취약점 말고 autowiz 님 취약점좀 찾아주세요
<Haz3> bluedusk: 요즘은 뭐해?
<bluedusk> Haz3: 일하지.. 도곡동에 있음
<autowiz> 오오 헤즈옹 하이요~~
<Haz3> 비싼동네서 일하네.
<bluedusk> 것도 이번주까지일듯..
<Haz3> autowiz: 하이용~
<bluedusk> Haz3: 어 근데 난 싸구려라서 ..
<Haz3> 흐음..
<Haz3> 프리노드 웹챗 하는데..
<Haz3> 왜 자동으로 맨 밑으로 안가지. ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<bluedusk> 아얄씨클라우드 써봐
<bluedusk> 것도 좋더라
<crixer> autowiz님이 코드로 이루어져있다면 얼마든지요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 난 아얄씨 클라우드 씀
<Haz3> 회사에서 막혀있어. ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> Haz3: 난  rdp로 집에 서버 접속해서 하는데?
<Haz3> 집에 서버따윈 없다.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> 설마 외부로 나가는 rdp도 막혀있나?
<Haz3> 있다 해도 마눌님이 끄겠지. ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> 전에 있었잖아 idc 에도 있었고
<bluedusk> 헐 마눌님이 안티네
<Haz3> 돈 없어서 서버 닫았지..
<Haz3> 요즘 집값이 많이 올라서.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> 마눌님께 잘 교육 시켰어야지.. 마눌님 이걸 끄면 안돼요 하고
<Haz3> 이번에 전세값 6000 올려줘야 해.. ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 헐..
<bluedusk> 걍 집사
<bluedusk> 양재동으로 집사서 이사와라
<Haz3> 그럴까 생각 했는데.
<bluedusk> 하긴 나도 이번에 개포동으로 이사가긴 하는데
<Haz3> 집사면 월 이자만 3~40 일테고..
<Haz3> 내년에 유라 유치원 가는데.
<Haz3> 유치원비만 월 30정도라던데..
<bluedusk> 벌써?
<Haz3> 걍 전세 올려주고 이자 낼 돈으로 유치원 보내야지.. ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 유라가 많이 컸나 보구만
<bluedusk> 벌써 유치원이라니
<Haz3> 올해 4살이고.
<Haz3> 내년 5살이니 유치원 가야지.
<Haz3> 장실이나 가야지
<Haz3> 휙~
<autowiz> 삐리삐리삐리 저는 오즈봇입니다.
<autowiz> 트렌스포머 오토봇 아니니 착각하지는 말아 주십시요.
<Haz3> 시원하네.
<jun_> 윈도우 10이 아직 업글이 안되네요... 궁금한데... 영문버전을 살짝 써보긴 했지만 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 아 윈도우 10 업그레이드 시작됐네요 ㅎㅎ
<help_> 흠..
<jun_> 업그레이드 하려고 했더니 버츄얼 그래픽 카드는 지원안된다고 실패 됐네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 된장;;;된장;;;
<help_> 저도 업그레이드 하고는 싶은데
<help_> 기존 사용하던 프로그램 호환이 안될까봐
<help_> 참고있어요
<jun_> 윈도우 8을 기반으로 하는거니 왠만해서 호환은 될꺼 같은데요..
<jun_> 8.1로 업그레이드 될때 윈도우7용으로 설치하게끔 설정이 생겨서 왠만한건 다 호환이 되었던걸로 기억해서요...
<help_> 아.. 그런가여
<Haz3> 심심해.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 아흥.. 뭐 잼난일 없나.
<jun_> 예 설치할때 쉽트키 누르고 오른쪽 버튼 누르면 윈도우7로 호환 테스트하면서 설치하는 방법이 있어요
<jun_> Haz3 안녕하세요~^^  처음 인사드립니다~
<Haz3> 안녕하세요. :)
<Haz3> 우분투코 운영진.. 다 모르는 얼굴이네..
<Haz3> =.=
<jun_> 전 운영진이 아니랍니다 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://www.bloter.net/archives/234174
<Haz3> jun_: 아.. 홈피 들어가서 본거에요.
<jun_> 헐;;;; 코딩 채점;;;
<crixer> 테마가 서브라임이네요ㅗ
<crixer> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 게임하려니 업데이트를...
<ircCloud^Seony> 저건 서브라임 테마라고하는게 아니라, 테마 이름이 따로 있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 몰로카이 Molokai
<ircCloud^Seony> 하와이 섬 8개 중 하나의 이름입니다...
<crixer> 네 서브라임 기본테마요 ㅋㅋ
<crixer> 는 근데
<crixer> 비슷한거네요.
<crixer> 기본테마가 아니군
<jun_> 아흐.... 윈도우 10 업그레이드 해볼라구 버박 새로 띄웠는데... 업데이트 메세지가 안뜨네요... 뻘짓한건지 ㅎㅎ
<help_> 흐.. 오라클리눅스 설치중이에요 !! 아직 잘 될지는 모르지만 감사합니다 _ _)
<autowiz> 64비트 멀티코어 OS 원리와 구조 세트 ( 1,2권) 이거 우와 페이지가 2,980 이네요
<PotatoGim> 아무래도 운영체제에 대해 전반적으로 다루다보니 내용이 무지막지하죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 일명 공룡책이라는거 대학교때 보면서 OS 공부했었는데 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 2980페이지????
<jun_> 공룡책 어디서 많이 들어봤었는데... ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> help_ olr 버전이 몇버전인지 모르겠지만... 화이팅입니다! ㅎ
<autowiz> 공룡책....
<autowiz> http://itempage3.auction.co.kr/DetailView.aspx?ItemNo=B211586952&frm3=V2
<jun_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 낚였다;;;
<help_> 지금 인터넷 검색해봤더니 5버전으로 ora DB까지 가이드가 있어서 5버전 설치하고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 5버전이요..??? 5버전도 아까 그거랑 커널이 비슷할텐데..
<autowiz> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/515W9S4ADEL._SS500_.jpg
<jun_> 아... 이번엔... 음~
<autowiz> 제가 봤던 공룡책은 저거구요 위에는 애교로 봐주십시요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아마존에서 찾아볼려는데 다음버젼만 나오는거 같네요
<autowiz> 지금도 책상옆에 있기는 한데 900페이지가 넘었었네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 카악... 공룡...
<help_> jun_: 아까 레드햇9 가이드들은 200x년도 글들이 많았고, 지금 설치중인건 1~2년 안쪽게시글들이라 믿고있습니다 !!
<PotatoGim> 저는 8판을 봤었던 기억이...
<jun_> http://foreign.aladin.co.kr/shop/wproduct.aspx?ItemId=1470755
<jun_> 전 이책이였던걸로.....
<autowiz> 저 판매가는 너무 하는거 아닌가 싶은 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> http://book.naver.com/bookdb/book_detail.nhn?bid=4668472
<jun_> 그러게요... 동기들이 5만원 정도에 샀다고 기억하는데.. 미친듯이 비싸네요
<autowiz> 2008년 도 책이라서 재고가 없어서 가격이 올라가는걸까요?
<jun_> 그런걸수도 있겠네요..
<jun_> 근데 제가 3학년 부턴가는.. 교수님들이 책 너무 비싸다고
<jun_> PPT만들어서 배포하고 그랬었거든요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 저 책을 보려면 봐라.. 보면 좋은데 안본다고 해서 시험 성적 떨어지진 않는다.. 이런 마인드?
<autowiz> 학생들 주머니 사정 생각해주시는 교수님 ^^
<jun_> 한학기 책값으로만 20만원씩 쓰고 그러니까.. 좀 안쓰럽게 봤나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 지금 생각하면 학생들을 많이 생각해주셨던거 같아요.. 다만 진짜 답답하게 수업을 해서 그렇지;;;
<autowiz> 하긴 과목당 4~7만원씩 하면 적은돈은 아니지요. 책을 2학기 동안 쓰는경우도 있고 1학기 쓰는경우도 있지만
<jun_> 저희과에서는 2학기 쓰는책이 딱 2권있었어요 ㅎㅎ 나머지는 다 한학기 끝;;;;
<autowiz> 생각해보니 공룡책은 저한테는 타과 교양수업이었네요 ㅋ
<jun_> 헉! 교양으로 OS를??? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 재미있어보여서요
<bluedusk> 전 몰라요
<bluedusk> 컴맹인데다가 멍청한데다가
<autowiz> 학교다니면서 정말 재미있었던 수업이 3개정도 있었는데 하나가 저수업이랑 , 알고리즘(이것도 타과교양) 이랑
<bluedusk> 공부랑 안친해서
<jun_> 블덕님 오늘도 시작된 컴맹 발언 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 공부랑 안친해서 리눅스를그렇게 자유자제로 ㅠㅠ    앞으로 블더님 말씀은 반에 반만 믿어야 하겠습니다.
<bluedusk> -_-?
<bluedusk> 리눅스를 자유자재로 못쓰는데요
<bluedusk> 제가 리눅스를 자유자재로 쓰면
<bluedusk> 진짜
<jun_> 진짜..?
<autowiz> 할말을 찾으시다가 렉 오신듯 ㅜㅜ
<jun_> 조만간 타임아웃 떨어질꺼 같은데요..? ㅎ
<bluedusk> 왜요 ? 걍 커널 패닉났다고 하시지
<autowiz> 아 저 공격받고 있어요 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 오 어택 땅!!
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 도움을 드리고 싶지만... 저의 지식수준이 딱 요기까지만...
<autowiz> 요즘 클래쉬 어브 클랜 재미 들여서
<bluedusk> 전 핸폰게임안해서
<jun_> 클래쉬오브클랜...ㅎㅎㅎ 바바리안 마구 뽑고 계시겠네요
<autowiz> 이제 7홀 풀업이라 8홀 갈려고 하고 있습니다.
<bluedusk> 그거 걍 현질하면
<bluedusk> 풀업 한다던데요
<bluedusk> autowiz: 현질 ㄲㄲ!!
<autowiz> 저는 어지간하면 게임에 현질 안하는 주의라
<bluedusk> 어차피 스팀 하시면
<autowiz> 해도 몇천원정도 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 해야해요
<bluedusk> 스팀하시면 몇천원정도 하시다 보면
<bluedusk> 어느새 게임이 100개가 되고 200개가 되고
<autowiz> 허헐
<autowiz> 질문 하나 드려도 될까요?   200 MB 짜리 파일이 하나 있습니다.
<autowiz> hexdump -C -v exdel | head 하면 1초도 안걸려서 끝나는데
<bluedusk> rm -rf 200Mb_file
<autowiz> hexdump -C -v exdel | tail 하면 1.5 분이 걸립니다.
<autowiz> (아악 블더님 ㅠㅠ )
<autowiz> 뭐 tail 할때 시간 걸리는거야 hexdump 가 생각보다 좀 느려서 그런거 같구요.
<autowiz> 정작궁금한건 head 상황인데
<bluedusk> 파이프 걸어서 앞에 열줄만 보는거잖아요
<autowiz> 파이프로 받는거니까 앞쪽 출력은 전부다 뒤쪽으로 그러니까 hexdump 출력은 모든값이 파이프타고 head 로 가고
<autowiz> head 받은값중에서 앞쪽만 출력하는거 같은데 head 가 10출 출력하고 hexdump  프로세스까지 종료 되거든요 정상적으로
<autowiz> 앞의 프로세스에 개입이 되는건지?
<autowiz> 어떤건지 모르겠네요
<bluedusk>  어예 사직서 양식 받았네요
<bluedusk> man bash 에서 파이프라인 항목 보면
<bluedusk> 설명나와있어요 서브쉘 형식으로 수행된다고 하니깐
<bluedusk> 헤드에서 10줄 다 출력하면 바로 종료 시키는게 맞는거같은데요?
<autowiz> 아 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ .. 감사합니다. 고수 블루더스크님
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 저 잘몰라요
<bluedusk> 걍 모르는데로 질러본거
<crixer> 교수라고
<crixer> 하는줄
<crixer> 알았어요
<autowiz> 뭐 언젠가는 교수가 되실지도 모르고 교주가 되실지도 모르는거지요.
<jun_> 음... olr에다가 저도 DB설치해봐야겠네요... 크흠..
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=2943439&cpage=&mbsW=&select=&opt=&keyword=
<autowiz> 벤처 스타트업 하면서 다같이 고생해서 다같이 나누는경우 아니면 정시 퇴근이 맞지요.
<bluedusk> 정시 퇴근 하려면
<bluedusk> 업무시간에 그만큼 집중해서 열심히 일해야죠
<bluedusk> 맨날 담배피러 나가고
<bluedusk> 결제 받으려고 찾을때마다 없고
<bluedusk> 진짜 나같이 일못하면서 이런 마인드 가진 상사 있으면 피곤할듯
<bluedusk> 난 관리자 되면 진짜 제 밑에서 일하는 사람들 지옥같을듯
<bluedusk> 웰컴투 헬
<help_> 흠.. 새로운 벽에 부딛히고있네요
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 어떤 벽에 걸리셨나요;;;ㅎㅎ
<help_> 네트워크가 활성화는 되있는데 연결이 안되고있어요
<jun_> ssh나 telnet으로 못 붙는다는 말씀이신가요..?
<help_> 리눅스상에서 핑을 보내도 못보내는건
<jun_> 아님 패키지를 받기 위해서 외부 인터넷이 안된다는 말씀이신가요../?
<help_> 네트워크가 아예 연결이 안되있는거 아닌가요??
<jun_> 그럴 가능성이 높죠 ㅎ
<help_> 아이피도 자동으로 NAT받아서 따로 지정해줄건 없는것 같은데 뭐가 문제인지를 잘 모르겠네요
<help_> 오! 됬어요 왜.. 갑자기 되는건지는 모르겠지만 됬네요 ㅎㅎ!!
<jun_> 그럴땐 굉장히 당황스러운...ㅎㅎ
<help_> 그러게요.. 아무것도 안하고 그냥 파이어폭스만 새로고침하는데 갑자기 연결이되버리네요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ 방금 냉장고랑 스토브 주문했어요! :)
<jun_> 냉장고..? 스토브!!!
<pchero_work> 넵 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 스토브가 뭔지 몰라서 방금 검색하고 왔습니다;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 캠핑용품이네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 아뇨, 새로 이사를 해서요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 아!
<help_> 오라클 설치파일을 받아야되는데 오라클 홈페이지에 링크가 비활성화되있는데 혹시 아시나요?
<jun_> 가정용 스토브가 따로있나보네요..?
<pchero_work> 아 그 스토브가 아니라
<help_> 가이드에 따라가면 p10098816_112020_LINUX_1of7.zip ~ 7of7까지 받아야되는거 같은데 못받네요
<pchero_work> 오븐이랑, 전기 레인지 같이 있는.. ㅎ
<jun_> 아~
<jun_> 설치는 1,2만 있으면 가능합니다!
<jun_> 부럽사옵니다..
<jun_> 전 아직 월세방 신세인데;;;
<pchero_work> 저도 전부 대출금... ;;;;
<jun_> help_ 님 받으실수 있으신가요..?
<jun_> 대기중만 뜨네
<jun_> 음... 안보내지네요.. 이걸 어찌올려서 보내드려야하나;;
<jun_> help_ 지금 구글 드라이브에 올리고 있습니다. 다 올리면 링크 해드릴게요
<help_> 감사합니다
<jun_> 아님 FTP를 열어드릴까요..?
<jun_> ftp는 보안의 위험이 좀 크려나..? ㅎㅎ
<help_> jun_ 님이 편하신거로 해주세요 저는 어떻게든 감사하죠
<jun_> 배고픔이 몰려오는 5시50분이네요
<autowiz> 위쪽에 accept 누르면 다운 가능했었던거 같은데요 음...
<help_> 억셉트 눌러도.. 활성화가 안되더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<help_> 왜인지모르겠지만요..
<jun_> 전 회사에 디비엔지니어가 있어서 파일이 있었던지라;;
<ipeter> 후반전 잘 견뎌내셨는지요?
<ipeter> 전 연장전 들어갑니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 승부차기 하고 마무리 합시다~
<help_> 저는 내일 다시 찾아뵙겠습니다 (__)
<autowiz> 오픈 오피스 프로그램중에서
<autowiz> libre 가 가장 좋을려나요?
<autowiz> 호환성이라던가를 봤을때
<jun_> 아무래도 가장 많이 쓰지 않을까요...?
<jun_> 누가 중국에서 만든 king office인가? 그거 포스팅 해놨는데 대박이더라구요
<autowiz> 그건 뭐 거의
<autowiz> ms office 를 복사해놓은 수준이더군요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 최신 버전이 좀 많이 바뀌었는데
<jun_> 그 이전버전은 그냥 office라고 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 근데 ms office랑은 틀리게 linux버전이 있다는...ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네 핸드폰용도 있지요
<jun_> 헉.. 핸드폰 용까지;;;
<autowiz> 나온지 꽤됐을껍니다.
<HolyKnight> http://emptydream.tistory.com/3858
<autowiz> 맞습니다. 그래서 제가 얼마전에 3년만에 15일 휴가를 갔었드랬지요... 회사가 스스로 안바뀌니 제가 강제로라도 바꿔버릴려고
<autowiz> 저희 회사의 경우에는 2~3명이서 하던일을 급하다고 혼자 처리하다보니 그게 당연하다고들 생각해서 완전 개판 일보직전입니다. ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<ipeter> ㄷㄷㄷ
<ipeter> 아직도 퇴근못하고 죽치는 1인입니다.
<jun_> 저는 딱히 할거 없어도 퇴근 안하고 있는...1인입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> ipeter 님 많이 바쁘신가 보네요...ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 1차 개발 막바지라 밤샘이 하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 크~ 고생 많으십니다..
<jun_> 전 이만 물러나겠습니다.. 수고하세요 ^^
<autowiz> 들어가세요~
<samahui_ws> 윈도우10 .... 자동 업데이트를 꺼놓고 사용했더니 안떴나보군요.
<samahui_ws> 자동업데이트로 바꾸니까 바로 BT폴더도 생기고 뜨네요 ㅡㅡ
<autowiz> win 10 은 홈이나 프로 버젼으로 나뉘지 않은건가요?
<samahui_ws> 나뉘어요
<samahui_ws> 홈과 프로로 나뉘는거 같네요
<samahui_ws> 윈도우10 홈 , 모바일, 프로, 엔터프라이즈, 모바일엔터프라이즈 등으로 나뉘는거 같네요
<samahui_ws> 그리고 임베디드용(라즈베리도 이놈일거 같은) loT코어 라는게 있네요
<autowiz> 이참이 플러그인 업체들좀 웹환경에서 빠져주면 좋겠습니다만.
<autowiz> 이참에
<DarkCircle> MS가 좀 쌩깔건 쌩까고 과감하게 나와야지 말이죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 발머 있을땐 한국 같은 고객 떨어져나갈까봐 너무 기능적으로 굽신대고 그랬는데
<DarkCircle> 그래서 솔직히 윈도우 ㅂㅅ 같은걸 인정해야 하기 때문에 =3
<samahui_ws> 우리나라는 보안이라는 이름으로 잡스러운거 설치하게 만드는 정부가 문제죠
<DarkCircle> 보안같은 소리들 하고 있어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 제작년에 고대에서 정신나간 발언하던 그 아재 이름 아직도 기억하고 있음.
<DarkCircle> 보안토론회 하는날에.
<samahui_ws> 3기가 정도의 여유공간이면 설치 된다더니 전 BT폴더보니 6기가 넘게 받아놨네요 ㅡㅡ;;
<samahui_ws> 리붓하고 올께요
<DarkCircle> BT는 뭘까 (먼산)
<DarkCircle> ... (ㅂㅌ) ...
<samahui_pi> 윈도우10 설치를 위한 윈도우 설치파일 임시폴더로 보시면 됩니다
<DarkCircle> 윈도 업뎃을 너무 오래전에 해서 이거 뭐 업데이트 하세월 걸리네요
<DarkCircle> 2014년 1월 마지막 (...)
<samahui_pi> ㅎㅎ;;
<DarkCircle> 이거 업데이트 다 하고 업데이트 또 한번 해야 그 다음에 윈도 업그레이드 공지 뜨는데
<DarkCircle> VMWare에서는 WDDI 요구조건을 만족하지 못해서 내부적으로 작업하고 있다더군요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 일부러 안서두르는 이유가 윈도 8에서 사람들이 데인 문제 때문인듯.
<autowiz> Bluedus.k Time = BT
<samahui_ws> 제 타블릿은 업데이트 파일을 한참 받는중이고... 노트북은 업데이트 파일이 6기가를 넘었는데 정작 푸트 파일이 없어서 업데이트 실패 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 전 아부지 어무이 쓸 컴터 돌리는 문제 때문에 정품 팩을 둘 사야되는데
<DarkCircle> 언제 내놓을지도 모른다고 (...)
<samahui_ws> 멀고도 먼 업그레이드의 길이네요
<DarkCircle> 모른다는게 한국지사 담당자 공식 답변
<samahui_ws> 윈도우8.1 정품 사용자인지라... 정품 업데이트이니 1년 후 사라고 하진 않겠... 혹 쓰다 1년후 사라고 한다면 다시 8.1로 돌아와야죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 아! 1년 후면 이 프로젝트 끝나서 게임할게 아니면 윈도우가 필요없군요
<samahui_ws> 그냥 우분투로 통일!!!
<DarkCircle> 업데이트 한번 딱 하면 MS에 등록 돼요
<DarkCircle> 윈도우 10 정품 사용자로. 그래서 날라가도 업글이든 뭐든 윈도우 10은 쓸 수 있지요.
<autowiz> 아... 오밤중에 사고까지 터지네요
<autowiz> dbf 파일을 손으로 지워버리는 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 헐 (...)
<DarkCircle> 백업본은 있겠죠 아마 (...)
<autowiz> DBMS 에서 파일 추가하고 , OS 에서 지웠다는데
<autowiz> 아직은 DB 가 살아 있네요
<autowiz> 뭐 업체 직원이랑 잘 해결 할거 같으니 저는 다시 영화나 봐야 겠어요
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 왔습니다.
<ipeter_> 백업을 마치고 왔습니다.
<HolyKnight> http://m.blog.naver.com/an11778/220239299238
<ipeter_> 이시간에 사마휘님이 오시다니요!!
<ipeter_> 리붓좀 하고 오겠습니다.
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<ipeter_> 다시 돌아왔습니다!!!
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_ws> 저 계속 있었어요
<samahui_pi> 파이로요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 윈도우 컴이 10으로 업데이트가 안되고 있어서 애끓고 있습니다
<samahui_ws> 정품인데 에러뜨네요
<samahui_ws> ㅡㅡ
<ipeter_> 헐...ㅠ
<ipeter_> 부럽다...ㅠ
<ipeter_> 저도 윈도우 궈궈할까요?
<ipeter_> 정품으로 고고고고..!
<ipeter_> 우분투 싱글 OS사용하고 있습니다.
<ipeter_> 느므느무 좋은데요..ㅠ
<samahui_ws> 저도 대부분의 시스템은 우분투나 다른 리눅스 버져들입니다
<ipeter_> 근데 전 이상한 야매 우분투 버전이라서요.
<ipeter_> biolinux라는거요..
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_ws> 다만 이번 프로젝트에 필요해서 노트북한대와 타블릿을 윈도우 8.1로 쓰고 있죠... 둘다 OEM으로 들어간 윈도우 정품들인데... 이상하게 업데이트가 안뜨네요
<samahui_ws> 강제 시켰더니 에러 뿜고... 에휴 걍 내일까지 놔둬보려고요
<ipeter_> 윈도우 10이 좋긴 좋은가요?
<ipeter_> 저도 집에 두카피 있긴한데...
<ipeter_> 아무래도 한번 하는게 좋겠네요.
<samahui_ws> 아뇨 그냥 괜찮은가 써보려고요
<ipeter_> 아...
<samahui_ws> 안되면 지우고 8.1로 롤백할껍니다
<ipeter_> 그게 가능한가요?
<ipeter_> 한번 가버리면 끝 아닌가요..?
<samahui_ws> 새로 설치하면되죠
<samahui_ws> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<samahui_ws> 하드 마이그레이션으로 백업 떠놨어요
<ipeter_> 휴....
<samahui_ws> 그냥 그대로 갈아끼워도 되고요
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 업그레이드에 신경쓰다 읾나 더 늦어지네요.. 일이나 해야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 2T하드 옮겼는데, 어느덧 금방 또 다 차겠죠..?
<ipeter_> 헉
<ipeter_> 아직도 퇴근 않하셨나요?
<samahui_ws> 퇴근이 뭔가요?
<ipeter_> 헉
<ipeter_> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠ
<samahui_pi> 아! 마소에 윈도우 설치미디어 만드는 프로그램이 있군요
<samahui_pi> 시디로 구워놓을수도 있겠네요
<samahui_pi> 흐흐
<ipeter_> 전 우분투를 메인 os로 계속 쓸 예정이라...
<ipeter_> 지금 vmware 들락날락 거리고 있습니다.
<samahui_pi> 뭐가 문제인지 윈도우10 드럽게 느리고 버벅이네요... 참고로 i7 4910 모바일중 초고수준에  32기가 메모리 그리고 ssd인데 버벅이네요 ㅡㅡ 뭔가 꼬인듯해요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_pi> 업그레이드 하실때 일부 백신 프로그램의 경우 지우고 업그레이드 후 재설치 하는걸 추천드립니다.
<autowiz> 아이고 고생하십니다.
<samahui_pi> avira 정품이지만 정품 아닌 느낌으로다가 쓰고 있습니다
<samahui_pi> 은근슬쩍 한국에서 철수하더니 웹에서 해야하는 설치도 좀 짜증나고... 더불어 오늘 지대로 꼬여서 버벅이네요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 늦은 시간까지 계시네요
<samahui_ws> 윈도우 10으로 업그레이드를 시켰더니 한영전환이 스페이스+쉬프트로만 되네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 네
<samahui_ws> 윈도우 노트북 윈도우 업그레이드하고 일도하고 하다보니 벌써 3시가 넘었네요
<Work^Seony> 컨트롤 스페이스도 되겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 오른쪽쉬프트+스페이스만 되네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 이상한 윈도우10이네요
<Work^Seony> 헐... 그건 좀 이상하네요
<samahui_ws> 생각해보니 제가 레지스터리를 건드려서 윈도우8.1때 쉬프트 스페이스로 썼던게 화근인거 같네요
<samahui_ws> 그때는 한영키도 작동하게 해놨었는데... 이게 업그레이드되고서 쉬프트 스페이스만 먹네요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 윈도우 업글하려면 특정 url을 따로 접속해야하나요?
<samahui_ws> 아니요
<samahui_ws> 자세히 확인은 안했는데 정품이고 최신 업데이트를 다 해놨다면 스스로 설치파일을 받아서 준비되면 알려주네요
<samahui_ws> 근데 전 안되서 그냥 마소 사이트에서 윈도우10 설치파일 받아서 했어요
<Work^Seony> 음... 제 윈도우7 설치된 씽크패드는 아무 것도 안보여주네요...
<samahui_ws> 알림에 윈도우마크는 떠있나요?
<Work^Seony> 네
<samahui_ws> 그럼 다운받고 있을겁니다 오래 걸리는거 같아요
<samahui_ws> 전 프로 버젼인데 6기가 넘더라고요
<Work^Seony> 어제부터 켜놨는데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 헐... 저처럼 마소 사이트에서 다운받아서 설치하세요
<samahui_ws> 금방됩니다
<Work^Seony> 그래야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 클린설치 하셨어요?
<samahui_ws> 아니요 업그레이드 했어요
<samahui_ws> 처음에 avira덕분에 버벅이다가 지금은 다 잘잡혀서 잘돌아가네요
<Work^Seony> 인터넷 뱅킹은요>
<samahui_ws> 잘된다는데 전 뱅킹은 우분투 노트북의 VM으로 하기 떔시
<samahui_ws> 안해봤어요
<Work^Seony> 음... 그 잘된다는 의미가 어떤건지 궁금하네요...
<samahui_ws> 인터넷 뱅킹 된다는 소리겠죠 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 뭔가 다른 어플리케이션을 설치해서 된다는 건지, 엑티브 엑스가 여전히 돌아가는건지요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 글쎄요... 그것까지는 확인을 안해봐서 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 익스11로 된다네요
<samahui_ws> 다만 은행에 따라서 안되는곳도 아직은 존재 한답니다
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 인제 난리 시작됐군요
<samahui_ws> 뭐... 업그레이드를 보류하면 되는 문제라... 설치 안하는게 답이겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 인터넷 커뮤니티들 보면, 뱅킹 때문에 윈도우10 업글을 하지말라니, 조까! 라는 분위기더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<zeromon> 리눅스 윈도우7 뉴얼부팅 시스템에서 윈도우 파티션을 윈오우10으로 업그레이드 하면 GRUB이 깨질까요?
<Work^Seony> 윈도우가 mbr 덮어쓰니까 깨질 거에요
<zeromon> 역시나 그렇겠죠.
<Work^Seony> 제가 알기로, 윈도우 설치 과정에 mbr을 덮어쓰는게 있거든요...
<Work^Seony> 리눅스 rescue 나 아무 부팅씨디로 부팅하셔서 grub-update 한 번만 치시면 될 거에요
<zeromon> 예 그렇겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 아 순서가 바뀌었네요.  update-grub
<zeromon> 흠... 귀찮아서 윈도우 파티션 업그레이드 보류해야겠네요. 윈도우 업그레이드 하다 심신이 지칠듯
<zeromon> 어짜피 윈도우로 부팅도 거의 안 하는데 시간 많을 때 해야겠네요. 감사합니다
<Work^Seony> 저두 보류하려구요
<Work^Seony> 업그레이드가 급한 것도 아니고 딱히 필요하지도 않아서요 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 아무래도 그렇죠. 우리에겐 아직 일년이라는 시간이 있으니. 아주 한가할 때 해도 되겠네요
<samahui_ws> 업그레이드 했는데 처음에 버벅이더니 지금은 아주 쾌적하게 돌아가기는하는군요
<samahui_ws> 다행이 개발에 쓰는 툴들이 다 돌아가서 십년감수했습니다 ㅜㅜ;;
<zeromon> 다행이네요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 나도 걍 지금 받아버릴까
<samahui_ws> 아무생각없이 업그레이드 시키고 생각났지 뭡니까 ㅎㅎ;;;
<zeromon> 후후
<zeromon> 저는 요즘 노트북에 KDE5 깔고 버그 레포팅하느라 정신없습니다
<zeromon> KDE를 좋아하는 저로서는 재밌기도 하지만 큰 판올림에는 항상 엄청난 수고와 노력이 필요한 것 같아요
<zeromon> 그래도 KDE5가 거의 완성 단계에 접어들고 있어서 흐뭇합니다.
<zeromon> 제가 진정으로 기다리는 것은 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auuQA0Q8qpM
<zeromon> 나오면 무조건 살랍니다.
<Work^Seony> kde 기반인가봐요
<Work^Seony> zeromon님께서 독일에 계셔서 그런 걸지도 모르겠는데, 제가 본 독일 사람들 대부분 KDE 좋아하는거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 후후
<zeromon> 전 그냥 처음부터 KDE만 사용해서 다른 데스크탑을 모를 뿐입니다. 제 동료들은 Unity, Mate, 시나몬 입맛데로 쓰더라구요
<Work^Seony> 저도 kde를 좀 써볼까 했는데, 워낙 우분투의 기본 터미널에 익숙해져있다보니 konsole에 적응을 못하겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 익숙한 것이 가장 좋은 듯 합니다.
<zeromon> 전 유니티 사용해 보고 싶은데 우분투가 없어서 못 사용해보고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 익숙한걸 못버리겠어요...
<Work^Seony> 버츄얼박스로 받아서 써보세요.
<Work^Seony> 근데 kde 쓰시다 유니티 처음 보시면 아마 되게 밋밋하실 거에요
<Work^Seony> 촌스럽고...
<zeromon> 그러고 보니 귀찮아서 버츄얼박스도 한번도 설치를 안해봤네요
<zeromon> 이번기회에 한번 사용해 보는 것도 괜찮을 것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/slidenjoy/slidenjoy-double-or-triple-your-screens
<Work^Seony> 이거 킥스타터 모금액이 어마어마하네요
<Work^Seony> 목표액수가 3억 가량인데, 벌써 5억이 넘었어요
<zeromon> 와 엄청나네요
<zeromon> 생각보다 가격도 괜찮네요
<Work^Seony> 네 아이디어는 괜찮은 거 같아요
<zeromon> 근데 무거워서 들고다니기는 좀..
<Work^Seony> 일단 usb로 맥/피씨 모두 놋북에서 트리플 모니터를 쓰게해주겠다는 아이디어가 사실 다들 원하는 기능인지라...
<zeromon> 아이디어는 무지 좋아 보이네요
<Work^Seony> 기술적인 부분을 어떻게 해결할지 궁금하군요.  원래 맥북에서는 썬더볼트 디스플레이 외엔 2대 이상 연결이 안되거든요...
<zeromon> 리눅스는 지원 안 하겠죠?
<Work^Seony> 리눅스야 뭐 전세계 해커들로부터 금방 지원되지 않을까 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 저처럼 노트북을 메인으로 쓰는 사람에게는 정말 좋은데요... 문제는 들고 다닐꺼 아니면 이미 모니터 암으로 비슷하게 꾸려놓고 쓰고 있다는 점이죠
<zeromon> 저는 그냥 도킹 스테이션으로
<samahui_ws> 저도 도킹에 모니터 두개 붙여서 노트북까지 3개의 모니터 쓰고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 하긴 씽크패드는 도킹스테이션에 오만가지 포트가 다 달려있으니...
<zeromon> 예 저도 그래서 씽크패드만 씁니다.
<Work^Seony> 씽크패드 도킹스테이션이야말로 "스테이션"이라는 말을 붙일 수 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 델이나 HP도 도킹스테이션 좋쵸
<zeromon> 옙 동의합니다
<Work^Seony> 다만 한 가지 단점이, 도킹시키면 놋북쪽 LAN이 꺼진다는 점이에요...
<Work^Seony> 듀얼로 쓰게해주면 좋을텐데...
<zeromon> LAN + WLAN
<zeromon> 데비안 테스팅에 KDE 패키지들이 깨졌었는데 관리자중 한명이 드디어 공식으로 사과를 했네요. 쉽게 사과하는 사람들이 아닌데
<Work^Seony> 윈도우10 설치는, 에디션별로 iso를 일일히 다 다운로드 해야하네요...
<Work^Seony> 데비안 쪽이 좀 글쵸? ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 예 말 잘못 붙였다가 본전도 못 찾습니다.
<Work^Seony> 좋다고보긴 어렵겠지만, 그래도 그런 성격 때문에 데비안이 아직까지 건재한 거 같아요
<zeromon> 그래도 이번에 사과로 사람들이 더이상 불평하지 않네요. 좋은 대응이었다고 봅니다.
<samahui_ws> 듀얼랜 쉽게 쓰려면 PCMCIA나 Express카드로 랜을 하나 더 달아주면 됩니다만... 거추장 스럽죠
<Work^Seony> 듀얼랜이 쓰고싶어서라기보단, 놋북에 연결된걸 disable 시키는게 좀 불편하단 얘기였어요
<samahui_ws> 엑티브X와 결별하고 야심차게 내놓은 마소 엣지는... 그냥 안되는 사이트 많은 웹브라우져 이상도 이하도 아니군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 걍 파폭이나 계속 써야겠네요
<zeromon> 엣지가 새로운 브라우저인가요?
<Work^Seony> 엔진 자체가 바뀐거 아니에요?
<Work^Seony> 네 새로운 브라우저인데, 제가 알기로 브라우징 엔진을 새로 만들었다고 하는거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 기존의 IE가 너무 느려서요...
<samahui_ws> 완전 새로 만들었다는데 빠른건 모르겠고 접속하려는 사이트 열려면 익스플로어쓰라는 메세지만 주구장창이군요
<zeromon> 아 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 이제 인터넷 대란 시작입니다 ㅋㅋ
<zeromon> 흐
<Work^Seony> 저는 재미있게 구경만 하겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 저는 그냥 엣지 접고 파폭이랑 크롬이나 써야겠다 싶어요 ㅎㅎ;
<zeromon> 그 두 브라우저가 최고인것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 저는 우분투에서 파폭 6개월 이상 올인한 결과, 파폭은 포기했어요
<zeromon> 파폭 문제가 많았나요?
<Work^Seony> 제 하드웨어 환경탓일지도 모르겠지만, 너무 문제가 많아서 못쓰겠더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 네 파폭 때문에 시스템 전체가 느려지는 일이 너무 많았어요
<samahui_ws> 전 오래 써와서 그런지 파폭이 좋은데요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 파폭 몇가지 손봐주고 쓰면 딱 알맞은 정도더군요
<Work^Seony> 제 경우는 보통 시스템을 끄는 경우가 없고, 파폭도 켜놓는 경우가 많거든요...
<samahui_ws> 아~
<samahui_ws> 백그라운드에서 무지막지하게 돌렸군요
<samahui_ws> 리소스 좀 먹죠
<Work^Seony> 오버프로세스 되는 경우도 있을 수 있겠지만, 제 하드웨어 스펙이 그 정도는 아니라는 점을 봤을 때는 뭔가 문제가 있는거 같아요
<samahui_ws> 크롬이나 오페라 쓰시나요?
<Work^Seony> 지금은 크롬 써요
<zeromon> 다음으로 기대되는 브라우저는 https://vivaldi.com/
<samahui_ws> 전 반대로 크롬이 리소스 처묵처묵한 경험이 있어서 파폭을 메인으로 크롬을 서브로 쓰죠
<Work^Seony> 제온 E5-2643이라는 엄청난 씨퓨에 램64기가에, 쿼드로 K4000이라는 사양을 달고도 걍 웹서핑하는데 시스템 느려지면 엄청 스트레스 받거든요...
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 저는, 리소스 먹는건 괜찮아요
<Work^Seony> 어차피 가진 리소스를 다 못쓰거든요..
<samahui_ws> 정말 뭔가 문제가 있군요
<zeromon> 와우 그정도에서 시스템이 느려지다니
<Work^Seony> 파폭 때문에 리부팅을 한 적이 여러번이에요...
<samahui_ws> 제 노트북도 거진 끝판인 시스템인데... 저건 서버인데요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제 워크스테이션이, 제 사수가 오픈스택 시뮬레이션하겠다고 맞춘거거든요
<samahui_ws> 전 i7 4910qm에 쿼드로k2100 32기가 램이죠
<Work^Seony> 근데 이거 사고나서 기껏 하는 일이 걍 웹서핑에 터미널 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 노트북이 이정도면 뭐... 더이상 바라면 아니되겠다싶어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저야 뭐 제돈으로 산건 아니니 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 전 프로그래밍 개발과 시뮬레이션에도 써서 ... 리소스 부족해요
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이게 웃기는게, 이 정도 사양 갖고도 usb가 2.0이에요
<samahui_ws> 헐...
<Work^Seony> usb 2.0에, 스피커 단자도 없어요
<samahui_ws> 다행이 전 3.0두개에 2.0 두개네요
<samahui_ws> 잉? 데탑인데 노트북보다 적군요
<samahui_ws> 아니 낮군요
<samahui_ws> 제 데탑은 팔아버렸어요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 스피커 단자는 그나마 usb 사운드 달아서 해결했는데, 여러모로 참 맘에 안들어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 여름되니 너무 더워서요
<samahui_ws> 사운드카드 자체가 없는건 아니죠?
<Work^Seony> 아예 없어요
<samahui_ws> 역시
<Work^Seony> 보드가 수퍼마이크로라... ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 하하
<samahui_ws> 사운드카드를 하나 달아줘요
<Work^Seony> 네 그래서 usb사운드카드 싸구려 하나 달았어요 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 그거면 충분할 듯
<Work^Seony> 제가 전에 사진 여러번 보여드린 모니터 6개 달린 컴퓨터 기억나시죠?  그게 지금 쓰는 웍스테이션이에요
<samahui_ws> 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 이게 또 이해가 안가는건,
<samahui_ws> 전 m4800이라는 델 모델을 웍스로 쓰죠
<Work^Seony> 윗 상단 3 모니터, 아래 3 모니터를 그래픽카드 각각 하나씩 할당해줬거든요
<samahui_ws> 모니터 32인치 두개 달아줘서 트리플로 씁니다
<Work^Seony> 근데, 모니터 6개를 하나의 데탑으로 쓰면 되게 불편해요 너무 넓어서...
<samahui_ws> 6개는 전 못쓰겠어요... 어차피 두세개이하로 봐서 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 그래서, X 서버를 상단 하단으로 나눠서 배정을 해주고,
<Work^Seony> 상단 X서버는 마우스/키보드를 disable 시켰죠.
<samahui_ws> 마우스 포인터 찾다가 시간가겠군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 그래서 상단에 접속할 때는 remote desktop으로 접속하는데,
<Work^Seony> 이게 같은 컴퓨터의 X서버에 접속하는데, 리소스를 어마어마하게 먹어요
<samahui_ws> 내부적으로 가상화 시켜서 쓰시는군요
<Work^Seony> 네
<Work^Seony> 근데 엄청 느려요
<samahui_ws> 리소스 남는데 어마무지하게 써도 될듯한데요 ㅎㅎ;;
<zeromon> 하하
<Work^Seony> 이해가 안갈 정도에요...
<zeromon> 그래도 파폭은 좀 웃기는 넘이네요
<samahui_ws> 저처럼 물리적으로 여러대를 쓰세요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> lightdm을 둘로 쪼개서, 상단은 자동로그인 걸어놓거든요...
<Work^Seony> 이미 모니터 6대가 제 책상이 올려져있어서 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> zeromon님 혹시 거기서 백업툴로 Bacula 많이 쓰나요?
<Work^Seony> Bacula가 독일에서 유명하고 많이 쓰이긴 하는데 혹시나 궁금해서요...
<zeromon> 많이 쓴다고 듣기는 했는데 제 주변에는 별로 사용하는 것 못 봤습니다
<Work^Seony> 음... 그래도 이름 자체는 알려져있군요...
<zeromon> 예
<Work^Seony> http://www.baculasystems.com/the-higher-education-data-backup-initiative
<Work^Seony> 요기 페이지 맨 아래 보시면 제 이름 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> Clonezilla 많이 쓰더라구요
<Work^Seony> 전에 Bacula 트레이닝 갔었을 때 강사가 독일에서 온 사람이었는데, 이름은 Arno 였어요 하하...
<zeromon> 오호 멋지네요
<Work^Seony> 독일에서 왔는데 이름이 Arno라, 뭔가 좀 이상했죠 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 뭐 이름들이 워낙 다양해서요
<zeromon> Bacula 괜찮나요?
<Work^Seony> 저는 아주 좋아합니다
<Work^Seony> 일단, 백업 자체에는 신경을 안써도 될 정도에요
<zeromon> 저도 백업에 관심이 있는데 좋은 툴을 아직 찾지 못했습니다.
<Work^Seony> 다만, 장점도 될 수 있고 단점도 될 수 있는 부분이, 백업된 파일들을 쉽게 볼 수가 없어요
<zeromon> 아
<Work^Seony> 보안 측면에서는 파일을 볼 수 없으니 좋고, 복구 측면에서는 좀 불편하죠
<zeromon> 저희도 아직 백업을 마그네틱 테잎으로 하고 있어요.. 그래서 어자피 백업된 파일 보기 힘들어요
<Work^Seony> 저도 LTO-5 씁니다
<Work^Seony> bacula가 테이프 백업을 전제로 해서 개발된 툴이라, 테이프 장치는 잘 지원해요
<zeromon> 아 그렇군요.. 그래 보이네요.. 천천히 잘 읽어봐야겠네요
<Work^Seony> bacula 트레이닝 갔었을 때 bacula founder를 만나봤는데, 완전 할아버지여서 놀랐어요 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 그랬군요
<Work^Seony> 제가 bacula에 대한 기본개념을 블로그에 포스팅한게 있는데, 한글로 읽는거 괜찮으시면 주소 알려드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 알려주시면 감사하겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> http://jswlinux.tistory.com/category/Computer/Bacula%20/%20%EB%B0%B1%EC%97%85
<zeromon> 유용한 정보를 이렇게 주시다니
<zeromon> 정말 정말 감사합니다... 빨리 접근할 수 있겠네요
<Work^Seony> 사실 제가 bacula를 무지 좋아하거든요.  근데 한국에서는 잘 몰라서, 이걸 좀 널리 퍼뜨리고 싶어서 작성했어요
<zeromon> 덕분에 무지 좋은 정보를 알게되서 좋네요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 별말씀을요...  일단 기회가 되시면 써보세요.  안맞을 수도 있꺼든요...
<Work^Seony> 뭐랄까, bacula는 상당히 centralizing해서, config 파일 다루는게 아주 복잡해요.
<Work^Seony> 대신, 한 번 설정하고나면 다음부터는 신경쓸 필요가 없어지죠
<zeromon> 저희 시스템에 적합하면 한번 시스템 관리자하고 이야기 해 볼게요.. 그리고 혹시 개인 용도로 쓸 수도 있으니까요
<Work^Seony> 바큘라는, incremental, differential, full, virtual-full 등등 여러가지 방식을 지원해요
<Work^Seony> 저희는, 매일매일 incremental, 매주 differential, 매달 full 이런 방식으로 해요
<zeromon> 아 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 백업할 목록이랑 스케쥴 지정해놓으면 알아서 돌아가니까 신경쓸 필요가 없어지죠...
<zeromon> 설치나 설정이 그리 복잡하지 않으면 아주 유용할 것 갔네요
<Work^Seony> 설치는 yum이나 apt-get으로 한 방에 설치됩니다.
<zeromon> 아 그렇군요
<DarkCircle> itunesconnect 문제로 기다리다가 보네요 ~( - -)~
<Work^Seony> 설치 자체는 어렵지 않구요, bacula 개발자말이 자기네는 redhat friendly라서 레드햇 계열이 좀 더 나을 거에요..
<zeromon> 그르네요 데비안에도 존재하네요
<zeromon> 레포지토리에 숨어 있던 귀중한 놈이네요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 네
<Work^Seony> bacula는 디비를 필요로 하니까, postgres나 mysql 중 하나를 고르시면 될 거에요
<zeromon> 우선 제 라즈베리파이에 설치해서 집에 백업을 요놈으로 해야겠네요
<zeromon> 파이에도 팩키지가 보이네요... 무지 기쁩니다
<Work^Seony> 넵.  제 블로그에 나름 자세히 적으려고 노력했으니, 아마 이해는 쉽게 되실 거에요
<zeromon> 천천히 읽어 보겠습니다
<zeromon> 생각보다 설정이 무지 간단하네요
<Work^Seony> 간단해보이시는군요 ㅎㅎ.  누군가는 그게 너무 복잡해서 싫다고 하더라구요
<zeromon> 개인적으로는 설정이 아주 논리적으로 되어있네요
<Work^Seony> 네 사실 알고보면 논리적이고 되게 간단해요
<Work^Seony> 그게 한 파일에 몽땅 때려넣다보니 복잡해지는거죠...
<Work^Seony> 설정을 분할할 수 있는 방법은 있긴 있어요
<Work^Seony> 나중에 bacula를 실제로 운영하시게되면 알려드릴께요
<zeromon> 어려운 부분이 있으면 꼭 여쭤보겠습니다.
<zeromon> php같이 한파일에 넣는 것도 그리 나쁘게 생각되지는 않습니다
<Work^Seony> 넵 근데 저는 아주 간단한 수준에서 운영하니까, 복잡해지면 아마 제가 도움을 얻어야할지도 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 물어볼때가 있으니 벌써 든든하네요
<zeromon> 우선 집 백업시스템을 완료하고 궁금한 점들 나중에 불어볼게요
<Work^Seony> 넵
<zeromon> 그나 저나 제가 요즘 플래시를 지운지가 오래되었는데 별로 불편한게 없네요
<zeromon> 신기하게도 많은 웹사이트가 HTML5로 바꿨나봐요
<zeromon> 플래시는 이제 없어도 되는 건가봐요
<DarkCircle> 유튜브 같은덴 아직 플래시 쓰긴 쓰죠.
<DarkCircle> http://money.cnn.com/2015/05/15/technology/windows-10-candy-crush-preinstall/
<Work^Seony> 저는 플래시 광고 나오면 아예 hosts 파일 열어서 막아버립니다
<DarkCircle> MS의 캔디크러시 끼워팔기 신공
<DarkCircle>  -0-
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 유튜브도 완전히 html5 지원하잖아요
<DarkCircle> 모바일에선 그런데 아직 PC에선 완전하지가 않아요
<Work^Seony> 유튜브는 크롬이나 파폭으로 접속하면 알아서 html5로 돌려줄걸요
<DarkCircle> PC 브라우저는 너무 자주 바뀌어서 (...)
<zeromon> 파폭과 크롬은 자동으로 돌려줍니다.
<DarkCircle> 파폭은 "얼마전"에 바뀌었군요.
<zeromon> 한달 동안 플래시가 필요하지 않았으니 제 시스템에서는 이제 완전히 플래시를 날려버리겠습니다.
<DarkCircle> 바뀐지 정말 최근인듯.
<zeromon> apt-get purge pepperflashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-nonfree
<samahui_ws> 전 몇몇 사이트 덕분에 아직 플래시를 못버려요
<samahui_ws> 대표적인게 Pakoz
<zeromon> 그저 개인적인 경험이었습니다.
<zeromon> 필요하면 써야죠
<samahui_ws> parkoz
<DarkCircle> 저도 플래시 정도(?)는 버려도 될듯.
<Work^Seony> 저는 혹시나 필요할까싶어 아직은 못버리지만, 대신 광고는 보는 족족 hosts에 넣어버립니다
<samahui_ws> 페이지 메뉴가 플래시라 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 흠 근데 네이버를 안들어가봤구나 ㅡ,.ㅡ 썩을.
<samahui_ws> 저도 광고는 블럭해놓고 씁니다
<Work^Seony> 제 hosts파일을 github에 올려서 공유할까봐요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 네이버도 플래시는 거의 다 뺐네요
<Work^Seony> 100라인 넘는거 같던데..
<DarkCircle> 뭐 이정도면 지워도 ...
<Work^Seony> 200라인이 넘네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> emerge --unmerge adobe-flash...
<zeromon> 그래도 공유하는 것도 좋은 아이디어네요
<DarkCircle> 아까부터 계속 뭔가 컴파일중이었는데
<Work^Seony> github에 올려야겠씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 일 대충하고 잠시 눈붙이고 와야겠네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 나중에뵈요~
<zeromon> 바이~
<Work^Seony> 쉬세요
<DarkCircle> 사마휘 님은 얼마전만 해도 안습이었는데 요새는 사정이 괜찮으시려나 모르겠군요
<DarkCircle> 얼마전이라 해도 좀 오래된(...)
<samahui_ws> 요즘은 밤샘이 거의 없었는데 이번 주는 3일 연짱이네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 쿨럭 ...
<samahui_ws> 그럼 나중에 뵈요~~
<DarkCircle> 쉬세욬
<DarkCircle> 전 라이프 패턴이 완전 쉬프팅 돼서 낮에는 거의(?) 자요.
<zeromon> 전 일찍자고 그냥 평범히 일어납니다
<zeromon> 8시간 이상은 꼭 자고 싶어요
<zeromon> 그나저나 요즘 왜 이리 일하기가 싫은지
<zeromon> 일자리를 옮길까도 생각중입니다
<DarkCircle> "격렬하게 아무것도 하고 싶지 않은"  날씨죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<zeromon> 근데 이사하기가 귀찮아서
<DarkCircle> 아마 일 자체 때문이라기보단 그냥 몸이 귀찮아서 일수도 있어요 ㄱ-
<zeromon> 아마도 그런 듯 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 날이 밝았는데
<zeromon> 날씨 봐서 자전거 타고 네델란드 가는 것이 요즘 삶의 즐거움입니다.
<DarkCircle> 날씨는 흐리네요 (?)
<DarkCircle> 여긴 AM05:20:20
<Work^Seony> 저도 8시간은... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 전 8시간이 아니라 최소 10시간은 자야 정신이 멀쩡 ..
<zeromon> 모두들 잠은 충분히 자고 계시군요
<Work^Seony> 제 hosts파일을 공유합니다
<Work^Seony> https://github.com/jswlinux/Block-Korean-Ads
<zeromon> 감사합니다
<Work^Seony> 220 라인이네요
<zeromon> 상당히 많네요
<Work^Seony> 그게, hosts 파일이 서브도메인까지 일일히 다 지정을 해줘야하거든요...
<Work^Seony> 그러다보니 ad1, ad2 이런 식으로 나가면 다 넣어줘야해요 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 그르네요
<DarkCircle> 요새 ssh쪽에 자꾸 공격 들어오네요
<DarkCircle> 매일 하루에 한시간은 매일 디펜스 게임하는 기분 -_-;
<Work^Seony> ssh는 포트번호만 바꿔도 완전히 달라지죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 포트 번호를 바꿔놓긴 했어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 혹시 2222?
<DarkCircle> root admin manager 등등 ㅋㅋㅋ 침투 시도 ID가 다양하던데
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 그렇진 않아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그러면, 그건 대놓고 포트스캐닝해서 시도하는거네요
<DarkCircle> 또 시도아이디가 ...
<DarkCircle> service admin1 administrator supervisor 888888 666666
<DarkCircle> 봇돌리는듯.
<Work^Seony> 다 글쵸 뭐
<Work^Seony> 그래서 저는 /etc/ssh/sshd_config에 아이디 박아놓고 씁니다
<DarkCircle> ubnt 도 보이는데
<DarkCircle> 아마 우분투 서버나 NT 서버를 타겟으로 공격을 하는 모양이네요
<DarkCircle> NT라니 언제적 얘기얔
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 윈도 서버 말이죠 (...)
<Work^Seony> 오래된 서버를 노리는거죠
<Work^Seony> 윈도우서버 운영하는 곳 중에서는 아주 오래된 시스템을 아직도 운영하는데가 있을테니...
<DarkCircle> 전 고객 한테는 선택지를 딱 둘만 주는데
<DarkCircle> "알아서 우분투 까세요"
<DarkCircle> 아니면
<DarkCircle> 제가 젠투를 머신에 설치하고 가서 머신을 직접 세팅해줍니다.
<DarkCircle> 현업에 아직도 레드햇 계열 많이 쓰던데
<DarkCircle> 젠투나 우분투처럼 깔끔하지가 못해서 (...)
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 젠투는 서버로 쓰기 어때요?
<DarkCircle> 무난~ 해요
<DarkCircle> systemd를 얹어서 테스트겸(?) 해보긴 하고 있는데
<Work^Seony> 예전에 제 놋북에 얹어서 써볼 때 아파치 한 번 설치해봤는데, 데비안 계열이랑 설정이 너무 달라서 좀 당황했었어요
<DarkCircle> systemd 쓸때마다 보면 다 괜찮은데 하드웨어 관련 문제 얽히면 지가 꼬여요
<Work^Seony> 근데 젠투도 systemd를 강제하는 느낌이 좀 들더라구요
<DarkCircle> 아파치는 아마 설정 트리가 조금(?) 다르긴 할거예요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 젠투는 강제로 systemd 막을 수 있어요 ㅋㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle>  /etc/portage/package.mask에서 막거나 뭐 그런식.
<Work^Seony> 우분투는 다음버전부터 systemd 기본채택한다고 하는거 같더라구요
<DarkCircle> systemd-udevd 브릿지가 있어서 아마 어지간해서는 딱히 문제가 없을거예요
<DarkCircle> 근데 systemd 만으로 운영하기엔 뭔가 되~게 불안해서 -_-
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에는 freebsd를 좀 봤는데, 이거 새로 배울바엔 걍 데비안 쓰겠다 싶더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 데비안은 ststemd로 옮긴지 좀 됐는데 별 문제는 없는것 같아요
<Work^Seony> unstable요?
<DarkCircle> 처음에 겁나 잡음 많았어요
<zeromon> ]처음에는 좀 있었읍니다
<DarkCircle> 지금은 stable이고 systemd 기반이고
<DarkCircle> 방금 말씀드린대로 systemd 가 돌아가는 중이지만
<Work^Seony> 데비안 안정버전에서 systemd가 기본이면, 충분히 안전하겠네요...
<zeromon> 데비안은 지금은 완전히 갈아탔습니다.
<Work^Seony> 데비안이 딴건 몰라도, 안정버전에서 돌아가는건 "진짜 안정"하잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> systemd로 돌아간다는 느낌은 아마 전~혀 받을게 없을거예요
<DarkCircle> 왜냐면
<DarkCircle> systemd 개발 기반 플랫폼이 데비안이었어서 (...)
<zeromon> 예 거의 체감하기 힘듭니다.
<Work^Seony> 데비안은 그놈만 좀 촌스럽지 않으면 참 좋겠는데...
<DarkCircle> 젠투는 "망할" systemd라서 아직도 Poettering 까는중.
<Work^Seony> 모양새 땜시 민트 데비안을 써야하니...
<zeromon> 모두  KDE로 오세요~~
<DarkCircle> fail이 나면
<DarkCircle> 최소한 failover를 하든가
<DarkCircle> failsafe 한 방식으로 데몬을 시작해야 하는데
<DarkCircle> systemd 는 아직 그딴거 없는듯 -_-
<Work^Seony> konsole은 왠지 모르게 폰트가...
<DarkCircle> 돌다가 데몬 죽어버리면 "얘는 ㅂㅅ이니까 몰라요." 그러고 쌔에엥~
<Work^Seony> 우분투 그놈터미널이 폰트는 참 맘에 들더라구요
<zeromon> konsole 폰트 바꾸시면 됩니다
<DarkCircle> 말근고딕 복사해놓고 대동단결!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> (이렇게 불법을 부추긴다)
<Work^Seony> 저는 우분투체 맘에 들어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> zeromon님 혹시 LinkedIn 계정 있으세요?
<zeromon> 아마도 예전에 가지고 있던게 있을꺼에요
<zeromon> 근데 업데이트는 안 되는 듯
<Work^Seony> 아... 관리는 따로 안하시군요...
<zeromon> 예
<Work^Seony> 있으시면 추가 좀 할께요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 전 링크드인에 자꾸 헤드헌터들 꼬여서 방치중.
<zeromon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 전 해외라 그런지 헤드헌터 전혀 안꼬이더라구요
<Work^Seony> 뭘로 검색하면 될까요?
<DarkCircle> 헤드헌터가 중국에서도 있고 홍콩에도 있고 ..
<zeromon> https://de.linkedin.com/pub/daesung-park/87/89b/338
 * DarkCircle 내가 하기 싫은 일만 하라고 그래...(중얼)
<zeromon> 근데 아이디는 기억이 안 나네요
<Work^Seony> 추가했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 오 감사합니다
<zeromon> 제가 소셜에 좀 약해서요
<Work^Seony> 커넥션이 2인거 보니까 진짜 관리는 안하시네요 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 예
<zeromon> 전 그냥 researchgate만
<Work^Seony> 해놓으시면 좋은 기회 생길 수 있어요...
<zeromon> 논문 공유 위주만 하고 있습니다
<zeromon> 참고하겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 예를 들자면...  저 같은 경우는 구글 리쿠르터한테 면접 보자는 제의를 3번 받았거든요...
<Work^Seony> 물론 제가 실력이 딸려서 모두 거절했지만요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> firefox는 뭐 그리 대수라고 컴파일 하는데 4기가씩이나 ...
<Work^Seony> 페북 리쿠르터한테도 한 번 받았고...
<zeromon> 아 그렇군요
<DarkCircle> 페북쪽은 괜찮은데 한번 가보시지그랬 ...
<Work^Seony> 제가 실력이 딸려서... ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 제가 일하는 영역은 그리 크지않아서 전화가 옵니다
<DarkCircle> 걔네들은 데이터 스토릿지 관리 문제 때문에 아마 인력 많이 필요할거예요
<Work^Seony> 전 월급 적게 받아도 좋으니 편하게 살고싶습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 5시 칼퇴근 => 게임 => 취침
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 어쩌면 저 미국 갈지도 모릅니다.
<DarkCircle> 구글이나 아마존 이런데 보면 부서에 따라 은근 닥달하는 분위기인데
<DarkCircle> 아마존이 특히 심하고 ...
<Work^Seony> 오 미국 어디요?
<Work^Seony> DarkCircle, 아마존 장난 아니죠
<DarkCircle> 페북은 나름 괜찮은걸로 ...
<zeromon> 산타바바라 대학 생각중인데
<DarkCircle> 아마존은 양키들의 샘숭이죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<zeromon> 지금 연봉 조율 중입니다
<Work^Seony> 네 월급 주는만큼 부린다는 그 회사 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 샘숭 옛날보단 그래도 분위기 나아졌어요.
<Work^Seony> 실리콘밸리에서 좀 평이 괜찮은데가 넷플릭스에요
<DarkCircle> 갤럭시 처음 내놓을때 얼마나 닥달했던지 ㅋㅋㅋ 얘기 들어보면 말도 아님 ...
<Work^Seony> 넷플릭스는 연봉부터 액수가 남달라서, 구직자들이 암소리 안한다더라구요...
<DarkCircle> 넷플릭스 계셨다가 나오신분이 (...)
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<Work^Seony> 그래요? ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 블덕옹이 거기 있다 나오신걸로 .
<DarkCircle> 아 물론 미쿸 말고
<DarkCircle> 한쿸 이요
<Work^Seony> 아...
<Work^Seony> 미국 넷플릭스는 얘기 들어보면, 보통 구직자가 면접 합격하면 연봉협상 하잖아요
<Work^Seony> 그때 구직자들이 암소리 안한다네요
<Work^Seony> 워낙 액수가 쎄서 100% 만족하고 들어간답니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 한국은
<DarkCircle> 너~~~~~무 짜서 이건 뭐 ...
<DarkCircle> 한국에서 괜찮은데가 구글코리아 ncsoft 이정도 되는듯 .
<DarkCircle> 샘숭은 돈은 정~말 잘주는데 사람을 못잡아먹어 안달 .
<Work^Seony> 헐 그렇군요
<DarkCircle> 뭐 얘기 들어보면 다카오도 괜찮아보이고 그래요
<Work^Seony> 여기 유학생으로 왔던 제가 아는 동생 하나가, 삼성 모바일팀에서 플랫폼 엔지니어로 7년 근무했었거든요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 앞으로 컴퓨터 관련된 일은 하고싶지 않다고... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 한국이 좀 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 갑질 하는거 보면 어처구니가 없죠 - -) ...
<DarkCircle> 얼마전에 돈쓴에서 일본의 모 업체에 모바일 게임 출시건때문에 닥달했다가 그 업체 도산해서 박살났거든요.
<Work^Seony> 윈도우10 업글 시작했는데, 지맘대로 한글버전을 설치해버리네요
<DarkCircle> 돈쓴 = 넥슨.
<Work^Seony> 영문윈도우 설치되어있었는데..
<Work^Seony> 돈슨 유명하죠
<DarkCircle> 그 회사 박살나서 아는 형님 일자리 잃었어요.
<DarkCircle> ㄱㅅㄲ ...
<Work^Seony> 한국에서 IT하시는 분들은 진짜 외국 나가야되요...
<DarkCircle> 돈은 졸라 많으면서 지네들이 해야 할걸 중소업체에 다 해달라고 ...
<Work^Seony> 근로환경 개선되려면 울나라는 한 50년은 있어야하지않나 싶습니다.
<DarkCircle> 그거 딱 보고 아 한국은 이래서 부익부 빈익빈이고 죽었다 깨도 안될나라구나 하는거 딱 느낌. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 인구 감소하고 국가존명이 심각하게 흔들릴 때쯤 되서야 개선되겠죠
<DarkCircle> 지인들하고 얘기할 때 제가 대기업에 안갈려는 이유로 자주 말하는게 딱 하나죠.
<DarkCircle> "인간성의 상실이 두려워서"
<DarkCircle> 대기업 가서 하청업체 갑질하는 꼴 보기 싫거든요.
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 파트너로 같이 안고간다 이런 마인드가 아니라 "이새끼(?)들이 다 해내야 우리가 산다" 이런 마인드 같은 느낌.
<DarkCircle> 그래도 대기업가면 대우 잘해주지 않냐고 하는데 펄쩍 뛰죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 너죽고 나죽자는 식이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 제가 기관 회사 개인 여럿 돌아다니면서 밑에서 일해주면서 느끼는게
<DarkCircle> 결국 그게 일하다 못하면 내 리스크가 아니라 갑의 리스크가 되는거지만
<DarkCircle> 멀리 내다보고 같이 안고가고, 끝까지 책임져주겠다는 마인드로 쭉 가서
<DarkCircle> 필요하면 갑이랑 이야기하다가 자연스럽게 협상도 하고
<DarkCircle> 이렇게 좋게 가면 솔직히 서로 좋은게 좋은거라고 결과가 애매해도 나쁘지 않게 갈 수 있거든요.
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<DarkCircle> 애매하면 애매하지 않게 해주겠다고 약속하고 해주려는데 가끔은 ...
<DarkCircle> 그냥 뭐 이상태로 잘 돌아가는데 어떠냐 더 작업하지 말고 일단 지켜만 보자 이런식으로 일거리를 갑이 줄여주기도 하더군요.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 어차피 장기적으론 해야 하는 일이지만.
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<DarkCircle> 그렇다고 독단적으로 얼른 해서 드리겠습니다 이게 아니라,
<DarkCircle> 갑도 하는 일이 있고 해서 서로 상황 파악이라든지 상태 체크도 같이 해서 "여기에 이것이 필요한가?"가 납득이 되고 난 후 진행하는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 여러모로 골치아프겠꾼요
<DarkCircle> 설계서에는 필요하다고 했지만, 실제로 운영할 때는 "안 필요" 한 경우도 있거든요
<DarkCircle> 시간상으로 볼 때는 오히려 일해주는 쪽이 골치아플 때도 있는데
<DarkCircle> 길게 내다보니까 큰 걱정은 안해도 되더군요.
<Work^Seony> DarkCircle님은 외국으로 나갈 생각은 없으시구요?
<DarkCircle> 나갈 생각은 \-_-/ 이따만큼 있죠
<DarkCircle> 겁나 크게
<DarkCircle> (읭)
<DarkCircle> 근데 지금은 여기서 일단 하고 있는게 있고 마무리 해야 할 일이 있어요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 제가 여기서 늘 강조하는 거지만, 한 살이라도 빨리 나가야되요...
<DarkCircle> 혼자서 한다는게 쵸큼 그렇지만 ...
<DarkCircle> 거의 혁명 정도로 보이는 일이니
<DarkCircle> 전 나가고 나서가 염려스러운게
<DarkCircle> 귀가 어두워서 (...)
<Work^Seony> 저도 그래요
<Work^Seony> 전 아직도 영어 잘 못해요
<DarkCircle> 읽고 쓰는건 무리없다고 생각하는데
<Work^Seony> 읽고쓰는게 무리없으면 금방 늘어요.
<DarkCircle> 한국말로 말해도 말귀를 못알아듣거든요 ㄱ-
<Work^Seony> 왜냐면, 읽고쓰는만큼 들리거든요
<DarkCircle> 뭐 애니메이션 계속 틀어보면서 듣는 연습을 하긴 하는데
<DarkCircle> 근본적으로 잘 안들리니 결국 크게 들어버릇하고 있죠 (...)
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그건 저도 아직 어려워요...
<Work^Seony> 한 가지 웃기는 일화가,
<Work^Seony> 제가 취업한지 얼마 안되서, 직장생활 3년차쯤 되는 아는 동생한테 고충을 털어놓은 적이 있었거든요
<Work^Seony> 전화통화는 도무지 이해를 못하겠다 라고 하니까,
<Work^Seony> 자기는 지금도 전화오면 혼자있을 땐 안받는다네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래서 그나마 위안이 된게, 나만 그런건 아니었구나 했다는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사실, 미국와서 영어 느는데 가장 도움이 됐던건, 커뮤니티 칼리지에서 2년반 공부했던 거에요.
<DarkCircle> 우리나라로 치면
<DarkCircle> 평생교육원 그런거네요
<DarkCircle> 어학당.
<Work^Seony> 커뮤니티 칼리지요?
<DarkCircle> 네
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 커뮤니티 칼리지는 2년제 대학이에요
<DarkCircle> 아 그 전에 다니던곳이요?
<Work^Seony> 물론, 원래 생겨난 취지는 평생교육원 같은거지만, 지금은 그 목적이 변질되서 걍 2년제 대학이 되어버렸죠
<DarkCircle> 파이선으로 한참 뭐 프로젝트 비슷~한거 하실적에.
<Work^Seony> 네.  미국 전국에 주마다 하나씩은 다 있어요
<Work^Seony> 학비가 싸기 때문에, 4년제 가기 전에 징검다리식으로 거쳐가죠
<DarkCircle> 그래서 거기에 흠 에세이 과목 같은거도 있었군요 .
<Work^Seony> 커뮤니티 칼리지에서 교양과목을 다 듣고 2년제 학위를 받고나서 편입을 해요
<Work^Seony> 에세이 뿐만 아니라, 이공계 문과 상경계열 기본과목은 다 있어요
<Work^Seony> 초급 회계, 거시경제, 미시경제, 대학물리 다 있죠
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 4년제 대학의 2학년 과정까진 다 있다고 보시면 되요
<DarkCircle> 회계 경제학은 조금(?) 독특하네요
<DarkCircle> 한국에선 ... 전산과에선 전혀 거들떠보지도 않을 ...
<DarkCircle> 그런 과목이라서 ..
<Work^Seony> 아 그건 당연히 전산과에선 안하죠
<Work^Seony> 제 의미는, 4년제 대학의 2년제 과정 모두가 있다는 뜻이에요
<DarkCircle> 아 글쿤요
<Work^Seony> 어떤 전공을 선택하더라도, 기본 교양과정은 커뮤니티 칼리지 내에서 전부 수료할 수 있죠
<DarkCircle> 전필+교양 이런식이군요 .
<Work^Seony> 그래서 2년제 학위가 나와요
<Work^Seony> 네
<DarkCircle> 그거 참 묘하군요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 목적이 변질 돼서 결국 대학이 됐다라
<DarkCircle> 어차피 그 지역사회에서 일하려면 교육을 받긴 받아야 되는데
<DarkCircle> 결국 커리큘럼을 짜다가보니 대학 커리큘럼이 됐고 그 시스템에 따라서 수업을 받다보니까
<DarkCircle> 학사학위를 줄 수 있는 교육과정이 됐다... 라고 추측해볼 수 있겠네요
<DarkCircle> 소위 전문학사 라는건데 그정도가 되면 지역사회에서 "어떤 분야"에 대해 전문적으로 일할 기본적 교양과 지식을 갖췄다는걸 증명하는거니 ..
<DarkCircle> 어쨌든 그렇게 해서 그냥 교육만 시키고 이래버리면 싱거우니까 뽀대나게 "학위" 수여 ...
<Work^Seony> 커뮤니티 칼리지에 관심이 있으시면 제 블로그에...
<Work^Seony> http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/%ED%95%98%EC%99%80%EC%9D%B4%EC%9D%98-%EC%8B%A4%EC%B2%B4-5-%EC%B9%B4%ED%94%BC%EC%98%AC%EB%9D%BC%EB%8B%88-%EC%BB%A4%EB%AE%A4%EB%8B%88%ED%8B%B0-%EC%B9%BC%EB%A6%AC%EC%A7%80
<Work^Seony> 간단하게 적었어요
<Work^Seony> 커뮤니티 칼리지가 뭔지 정도로만 정리했거든요
<DarkCircle> 한국에서도 "학원"을 수료하면 "학위"가 아니라 그냥 "수료증"이 나오죠
<DarkCircle> 이야기를 읽어보니까 이건 "국가에서 인정" 하는 "학위 시스템"이 된거네요.
<Work^Seony> 네 결국 전문대가 된거에요
<Work^Seony> 원래는 많이 배우지못한 사람들을 위한 동네 교육기관을 만든건데,
<Work^Seony> 학교는 학교지만 4년제 대학으로 편입할 수 없는 문제가 생겼던 거죠
<Work^Seony> 미국 정부가 강제로 명령을 내려서 4년제에 편입할 수 있게끔 시스템이 바뀌고나니까,
<Work^Seony> 결국 4년제 대학은 2년제 커리큘럼에서 교양과목을 이수하게끔 만들어버린거죠..
<Work^Seony> 사실, 걍 아무거나 수강해서 60학점 채우면 4년제 편입자격은 충분히 되요.  다만 그렇게 해버리면, 각 전공과목들이 요구하는 교양과목을 충족시키지 못하니까 결국 거기서 요구하는 교양을 들어야하는 문제가 생기죠...
<DarkCircle> 아무래도 미국에서 사는데 미국 사람들 관점의 교양이 빠지면 우스우니 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그러다보니 결국 4년제 대학의 전공에서 요구하는 교양과목들만 골라서 듣게 되는 거에요
<DarkCircle> 2년제 대학(전문대학)이 됐으니 결국 교양쪽 커리큘럼도 시스템이 갖춰진거군요.
<Work^Seony> 네
<DarkCircle> 학사지원부 가면 대충 안내해줄거 같은데
<Work^Seony> 그래서 일종의 Pre-track이라고 하는 가이드라인이 있어요
<DarkCircle> 여기 이런 대학의 이런전공 가려면 요래요래 한 과목 정도는 들어주는게 좋다 라고 ..
<Work^Seony> 예를 들어서 내가 경영학을 하고싶다라면, Pre-Business라는 2년제에서 들어야할 과목들이 쭉 나와있죠..
<Work^Seony> 네 맞아요
<Work^Seony> 그러면 4년제 편입하고나면, 바로 전공만 듣는 거에요
<DarkCircle> 필수로 들어야 할 교양 과목 리스트가 또 따로 있어서
<Work^Seony> 2년제인 CC가 학비가 싸다보니, 최대한 CC에서 많은 수업을 듣고 넘어가죠...
<DarkCircle> 이거 같은 경우는 아얘 대학별로 따로 하는게 아니라 공유를 하는 식으로 과목을 들었다고 하면 학점 인정을 해주기도 하더라고요.
<DarkCircle> 한국에든 거기든 그런건 비슷~한듰.
<Work^Seony> 네 일단 졸업해서 학위를 받으면, 학위 자체는 기본적으로 인정은 해줘요.
<Work^Seony> 다만, 학교들이 요구하는 커리큘럼이 다르다보니까, 다른 주의 4년제로 편입하려면 거기서 요구하는 교양을 다시 들어야하죠...
<Work^Seony> 그래서 보통 주를 옮겨서 편입하는 경우는 드물어요
<DarkCircle> 어쩌면 그쪽 "주" 는 "소규모 국가"로 봐도 되겠네요
<DarkCircle> 연방법도 있지만 주별로 법이 또 따로 있고 그게 다르니.
<DarkCircle> 어디 주가 뭘 어떻게 하든 말든 옆동네 주로 옮겨가면 심지어는
<DarkCircle> 드라이버 라이선스 조차도 바뀌는 그쪽 동네 - -;
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 다른주 면허증도 인정은 해줘요
<ircCloud^Seony> 주는 소규모 국가 ㅎㅎ 틀린말은 아니네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 왜냐면, 텍사스는 독립하고 싶어한다네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 자기네 땅에서 석유 나오고 부자되니까, 굳이 연방 아래 있을 필요가 없다고 보는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ 재밌는 얘기군요. 근데 텍사스가 독립하면 음 ... 멀쩡하게 살아남을 수 있으려나
<DarkCircle> 군 통솔 조직은 연방이 쥐고 있는데 말이죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 미국에서 땅덩어리가 제일 크잖아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 게다가 돈 많고 부자들도 많고, 이공계 기업들도 많이 있다보니 그런 소리 나오죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 음모론 쪽에서 하는 얘긴데, 뭐 독립할 틈만 생기면 바로 할거라고... ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 텍사스 쪽이 공업기반이 좀 있는걸로 아는데
<DarkCircle> 요새는 공업만(?)가지고는 음 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 아마 삼성도 텍사스에 뭐 있을걸요
<ircCloud^Seony> 엘지도 글코... 암튼 요즘 그 동네 이공계 쪽 취업 잘 된다고 해요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 집에서 흰개미랑 전갈 돌아댕기는거 말고는 괜찮다네요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 한국 사람들은 아마 텍사스보단 캘리포니아나 동부 지역 정도?
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ 전갈 ㅡ,.ㅡ ..
<DarkCircle> 아 전갈 하니까 생각나는게
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 캘리포니아가 날씨가 죽이거든요
<DarkCircle> 전갈 캔디 보신적 있으세요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 아뇨
<DarkCircle> 사탕 안에 쪼그마~한 전갈 애기가 뙇! 하고 있는거 (...)
<ircCloud^Seony> 참 그런건 누가 생각하는건지 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> https://www.google.co.kr/search?q=scorpion+candy&newwindow=1&biw=1476&bih=1221&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&sqi=2&ved=0CCMQsARqFQoTCKffsImvgccCFSMkpgodQsAO5A
<DarkCircle> 이게 그건데 하여간 보면 진짜 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 예전에 제가 아는 분이 캘리포니아 자리 나면 갈래? 그러길래 간다고 했거든요
<DarkCircle> 어우소리가 -_-
<ircCloud^Seony> 알고보니 하나은행 L.A 지점 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 캘리포니아쪽 사는 분들은 자꾸 거기서 뭐 하자고 그래요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 연봉은 그닥 높지않은데, 캘리포니아 세금이 너무 쎄서 안간다고 했어요
<DarkCircle> 날씨도 좋고 뭐 그래서
<DarkCircle> 캘리포니아는 세금도 쎌 뿐만 아니라
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 날씨 때문에 거기도 많이 살죠...
<DarkCircle> 부동산 물가가 작살 (ㅋㅎㅎ)
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 글쵸
<DarkCircle> 그만큼 인건비는 많이 주죠
<DarkCircle> 생활비 베이스로 빠져나가는게 좀 많지만 (...)
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 알아보니까 실리콘밸리만 그래요
<DarkCircle> 실리콘 밸리가
<ircCloud^Seony> 실리콘밸리 아니면, 인건비나 물가나 고만고만하다네요
<DarkCircle> 월세가 800인곳도 있어요
<DarkCircle> 800이라는게
<DarkCircle> 우리나라돈으로 800만
<DarkCircle> (...)
<DarkCircle> 원
<ircCloud^Seony> 거기 엔지니어들은 그만큼 벌잖아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 구글 엔지니어의 유명한 얘기 아세요?
<DarkCircle> 집 사는거 자체를 포기해야 한다고 하더군요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 어떤 실리콘밸리 스타트업 회사 사장이, 정말 큰맘 먹고 구글 엔지니어 한 명을 스카웃하기로 결정했대요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 면접에 대리고와서 연봉으로 5억을 제안했는데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 그 엔지니어가 한 방에 거절했대요
<ircCloud^Seony> 왜냐면, 자기는 30억이라고...
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 들은 얘긴데, 되게 유명한 일화라네요
<DarkCircle> 마침 그렇잖아도 요새 구글 쪽 시끄럽던데
<DarkCircle> 구글 엔지니어들 연봉공개때문에요.
<DarkCircle> 한때 퍼블릭에 공개됐다가 문제 커질까봐 내부 공개로 바뀌었는데
<ircCloud^Seony> 그것도 그렇지만, 구글이 요즘 점점 관료주의화되간다고해서 다들 많이 떠난다네요...
<DarkCircle> 네 그게 ...
<DarkCircle> 실제로 어떤 일이 있냐면
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 구글에서 오라고해도 못갈거 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 오픈소스쪽일인데
<DarkCircle> 풀리퀘를 날리면
<DarkCircle> 검토를 해보고
<DarkCircle> 괜찮네? 하고 사정상 내부에서 반영하므로 거절.
<DarkCircle> 이런식으로 가면 뭔가 음 납득은 가는데요
<ircCloud^Seony> 흠... 그렇군요...
<DarkCircle> 애초에 풀리퀘를 반영을 하면 바꾸는 내용 자체를 "고려해본적이 없음" 끝.
<DarkCircle> 아니면 아무 코멘트 안달고 그냥 거절.
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 뭐 실리콘밸리에는 구글 말고도 회사들이 너무 많아서...
<ircCloud^Seony> 산호세에 있는 한인교회 가면, 직업들이 다들 엔지니어래요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 예전에 오픈스택 트레이닝 갔었을 때 한국사람 한 명 만났는데, 스타트업 회사에 있는 이유도 여러가지가 있더라구요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 꼭 굳이 큰 회사 갈 필요 없다고...
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 일단 저는, 하와이의 나태한 삶이 좋아서 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 스타트업이 보면 무난~(?) 해보이잖아요(?) 근데 스타트업에 몸을 담그면
<DarkCircle> ... 사실 좀 제대로 해야 하는게 맞는거 같아서 ㄱ- ;
<ircCloud^Seony> 스타트업 쪽이, 보통 스탁옵션 같은게 좀 있어서 그거 보고 들어가는 경우가 있다네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 미국에서는 인수합병할 때 액수들이 좀 쎄잖아요
<DarkCircle> 그쵸
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘 젊은 사람들 사이에서는, 대기업에 인수합병 되는걸 목표로 삼는 경우가 많다더라구요
<DarkCircle> 애플이나 페북 같은 기업은 아무래도
<DarkCircle> ... 돈이 썩어난다 싶을 정도로 많으니까요 ㅋㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 인스타그램이 가장 대박이었죠
<DarkCircle> 뭐에 쓸지는 모르겠지만
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 인스타그램은 제대로 흡수 됐는데
<ircCloud^Seony> 주식의 90% 이상을 CEO가 갖고있었거든요
<DarkCircle> 흡수된걸 제대로 써먹고 있거든요.
<DarkCircle> 서비스를 없앤다기보다
<DarkCircle> 붙여버림.
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 인수합병된 이후보단, 인수합병 금액에 대한 분배를... ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 보통 ceo가 90%를 갖는 경우는 드무니깐요..
<DarkCircle> 하고 있던 사업이 정말 아이템이 대박이면 인수합병 되고 나서도 쭉 뽑아먹고살만한데
<DarkCircle> 뭐 없으면 돈 먹고 떨어지는 뭐 그런 모양새가 되기도 해서요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아무래도 후자보단 전자가 조금 더 뽑아먹을 수 있으니 더 낫겠죠 -0-
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 미국에서는 주식회사 차리는데 돈이 얼마 안들어요.  그래서 누구나 쉽게 차렸다가 쉽게 없앨 수 있죠...
<ircCloud^Seony> 저 학교 다닐 때도, 졸업한 애들 일부는 자기 사업 차렸었어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 곧 없어졌지만 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 한국은 없애는게 대부분 자의적으로 없애는게 아니라
<DarkCircle> 빚더미로 다이빙해서 폭망.
<ircCloud^Seony> 글쵸...
<DarkCircle> 자의적으로 없애면 얼마나 깔끔해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 시작하는데 돈이 너무 많이 들어요...
<DarkCircle> 투자자들한테 수익 배분하고 직원들한테 퇴직금명목으로 남은거 주고 자기거 먹고 떨어지고
<DarkCircle> 근데 한국은 회사 하나 박살났다 하면 다 빚더미로 우루루 가는 상황이라 ...
<ircCloud^Seony> 미국이 또 하나 괜찮은건, 비록 오픈소스 프로젝트라도 규모가 커지면 직장 때려치고 그거만 올인할 수 있는 환경이라는 거에요...
<DarkCircle> 한국에 보면 오픈소스 프로젝트 중에 좀 커진 규모의 걸 관리하는 분이 있는데
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 요즘 깃헙 보면 너무 괜찮은 프로그램들이 많아서, 잘나가기 어렵겠더라구요...
<DarkCircle> 이분들 보면 진짜 사업할만한 아이템을 들고 있는데도 그걸로 생업을 못하시더라고요
<DarkCircle> 한국엔 뭐랄까
<DarkCircle> 오픈소스 자체를 사업아이템으로 안보는거 같아요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 정말 시간나고 여건되면, 가상현실용 글러브 하나 만들고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 센서 글러브 괜찮죠 ㅋㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 최소한 총질겜에서 방아쇠 당기는 느낌은 나게... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 자이로 센서 심고 감압 센서 같은거 심고
<DarkCircle> 방아쇠 뿐만 아니라 주먹 칼 등등 ...
<ircCloud^Seony> 서보모터 정도면 충분할 거 같아요
<DarkCircle> 주먹을 휘두르는 세기에 따라 데미지 수치가 달라지고 ...
<ircCloud^Seony> 다만 제가 모터 같은데에 전혀 지식이 없어서...
<DarkCircle> 모터중에 보면 손톱만한거 있어요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 오큘러스 커진거 보니까, 글러브도 잘하면 커지지 않을까 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 거기에 추를 삐딱하게 달아서 자이로 센서 같은거 값에 따라서 모터를 돌게하면
<ircCloud^Seony> 오큘러스의 최대 문제는, 촉감은 해결할 수 없다는 거거든요
<DarkCircle> 바이브레이션 역할을 해요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 그렇군요...
<DarkCircle> 바이브레이션 모터의 원리는
<DarkCircle> 별거 없어요 ㅋㅋ 진짜로 .
<DarkCircle> 그 면도기중에 보면 바이브레이션 면도기 있죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네
<DarkCircle> 건전지 넣고 돌리는거
<DarkCircle> 그거 뜯어보시면 돼요
<DarkCircle> 엄청 간단해요 구조 자체가
<ircCloud^Seony> 그렇군요...  아... 시간과 열정이 있으면 해보고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 초등학교때 썼을법한 작은 무게추를 딱 가운데에 다는게 아니라 중심축을 삐딱하게 다는거예요
<DarkCircle> 그러면 모터가 회전할때 무게중심이 안맞아서 흔들리거든요
<DarkCircle> 그걸 납작하게 만든게 스마트폰에 들어간 진동모터.
<ircCloud^Seony> 오... 그런거군요
<DarkCircle> 아마 직접 만들어보신다면 뭔가 하실 수 있을듯.
<DarkCircle> 굳이 장갑 모양새는 아니더라도요 대충 손가락에 나무 판자랑 이런거 써서
<DarkCircle> 고무줄로 고정하고 뭐 그런식으로 말이죠.
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 프로토타입이라도 나오면 뭔가 할 수 있죠,,,,
<DarkCircle> 프로토타입만이라도 나오면 시제품으로 나오는건 파트를 소형화한다거나 눈에 안보이게 쉴딩해주거나 이런 문제니 .
<DarkCircle> 벌써 7시 40분 ㄷㄷ
<ircCloud^Seony> 잘되서 인수합병 당해서 평생 놀고먹는게 제 꿈입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 흐 밤 새셧군요
<DarkCircle> 원래 뭐 이쯤 깨어있으니까요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 이제 자러가야 (ㅇ?)
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 어서 주무세요
<DarkCircle> 소스트리에 libreoffice-5.0이 떠있네요 . 한번 컴파일 걸어둬야겠 ...
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_ws> 돌아왔습니다. 가볍게 잔다는게 푸욱 자고 왔네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 어서오세요
<Work^Seony> 푹 주무셨으니 다행이네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 전 자러갑니다 /-ㅠ-/ ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 네 주무세요
<samahui_ws> 안녕히~주무세요~
<samahui_ws> 푸욱 잔건 좋은데 아직도 눈이 좀 피곤하네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 아직 덜깨셨나봐요
<samahui_ws> 물한잔하고 와야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 엘더스크롤을 한 번도 해본 적이 없어서, 스킬이나 이런저런 시스템이 아직 어렵네요
<Work^Seony> 뭔 무기에도 레벨을 올려야하고 방어구도 레벨을 올려야하니..
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ 무기도 한손검 양손검 이런식으로 세분화되어있죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 주 무기에 맞게 올리고 필요 없는거 안올려야되요.... 온라인이라 다를지 몰라도 은신과 좌물쇠따기도 꼭 올려야 하는 스킬입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 게다가 스킬도 그냥 찍는게 아니라 무슨 랭킹 같은게 있더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 아 네 자물쇠...
<Work^Seony> 온라인도 거의 비슷해요
<samahui_pi> 오늘은 조퇴를 해야되는군요
<samahui_pi> 마눌님과 아기가 건강검진 받으러 병원가야 한다는군요. 데리고 가줘야죠
<Work^Seony> 왜요? 몸 안좋으세요?
<Work^Seony> 아...
<samahui_pi> 건강은 매우 좋음이예요
<samahui_pi> 저보다 좋으니까요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<samahui_pi> 과연 조퇴로 끝날지... 아니면 또 복귀할지 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_pi> 회의 하고 올께요~
#ubuntu-ko 2015-07-30
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<help_> 안녕하세요 'ㅡ'!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 요 몇일 잠이 많아져서 새벽에 못뵜었네요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 새벽엔 주무셔야죠 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> autowiz 님 어제 막바지 개발로 밤샐꺼 같다고 하시더니.. 좀 주무셨어요?
<jun_> 야근이라고 하셨던가?
<jun_> help_ 어제는 잘 해결되셨습니까?
<HolyKnight> http://m.huffpost.com/kr/entry/7894884?1438178271
<Work^Seony> 저 글은 좀 심하게 과장된 사례 같은데요...
<Work^Seony> 게다가, 저기서 말하는 "민간업체의 석 달짜리 교육과정"이라는 학원의 학원비가 어마어마한 수준이라는건 얘기 안해주네요
<Work^Seony> 참고로, 학원비가 천만원이 넘는걸로 알고있습니다...
<jun_> 연봉 2300만원이 3달만에 천만원을 쓴다는게...
<jun_> 확실하게 1억 넘게 받는다는 보장이 있다면 과감히 투자를 하겠지만... 한국에서는 현실적으로 불가능한 이야기네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 게다가, 저 사람은 굉장한 잠재력이 있었기 때문에 가능하지 않았나 싶네요...
<Work^Seony> 아무리 구글 초봉이 10만불에서 시작한다고는 해도, 걔네들 아무나 안뽑거든요..
<Work^Seony> 근데 경력도 없는 초짜를 연봉 1억씩 주고 취업시킨다는건 상식적으로 납득이 안되잖아요
<jun_> 그렇죠...
<Work^Seony> 아무리 회사가 돈이 남아돌아도, 능력도 없는 식당종업원 출신을 연봉 1억씩 주진 않아요.
<Work^Seony> 분명 굉장한 소질과 자질이 있었을 거에요
<Work^Seony> 글 하단에 수강료가 나와있네요
<Work^Seony> 11주에 11,000 에서 21,000
<Work^Seony> 정말 후덜덜한 금액이네요
<Work^Seony> 3개월도 안되는 학원비에 액수는 천만원에서 2천만원 사이...
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<HolyKnight> 미국은
<HolyKnight> 학원비가
<HolyKnight> 무지 세군유
<Work^Seony> 학원이라는게 거의 없으니깐요...
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅎ
<ipeter> 휴...
<ipeter> 좋은 아침 되시나요?
<ipeter> 전 오늘 조큼 늦게 출근했네요.
<Work^Seony> 쿼라에 어떤 사람이, 파이썬과 루비 중 딱 한 가지만 배울 시간만 있따면 어느 것을 추천하겠느냐 라는 질문에, 정말 반반이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> http://www.quora.com/If-I-only-have-time-to-learn-Python-or-Ruby-which-should-I-choose-and-why
<ipeter> 둘다 좋은 언어인가보군요
<Work^Seony> 장단점이 있죠
<Work^Seony> 저는 파이썬에 한 표를 주겠습니다
<ipeter> 전 일단 둘다 아직 모르기에..ㅠ
<ipeter> 다들 그렇게 추천을 해주시더라구요.
<autowiz> 오늘 새벽에도 제가 쓰러져 자는사이
<autowiz> 많은 이야기들을 하셨네요 ㅎㅎ   스크롤 땡기느라 힘들었습니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 30분넘게 걸린듯 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 오즈님!!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 잠 불편하게 주무셨겠군요.
<ipeter> 너무 무리하시는거 아닌가요?
<ipeter> 저 내일 소개팅해요.
<ipeter> 선이라고 하지 말아주셔요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<help_> jun_ 네네 덕분에 어제 그건 잘 해결하고 퇴근했어요 !! ㅎㅎ 다시 감사합니다
<autowiz> 소개 팅 하시는군요
<samahui_ws> 선자리 결과가 좋게 나오시길... ㅋ
<samahui_ws> 30넘어서 하는건 소개 팅이 아니라 맞선 입니다
<ipeter> 사...사마휘님..
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 미워요.
<samahui_ws> 미워하지 마세요~ 결과만 좋으면 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_ws> 회의에서 나온 내용이 윈도우 정품인 8.1을 사용하고 윈도우10으로 업그레이드는 보류하는것으로... 업그레이드 시키기 전에 말 좀 해주지 췻!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 잘 되셨나요?
<ipeter> 어제요.
<ipeter> 어제 업그레이드 하신다고 들은것 같습니다.
<samahui_ws> 네
<samahui_ws> 잘되서 지금 쓰고 있는겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 저야 개인 노트북 지급받은거 업그레이드 한거라 상관없지만... 몇몇 어제 저와 함께 자신의 데탑에 업그레이드 시도한 사람들은 서둘러 돌아가야 겠군요 ㅎㅎ;; 약올리고 와야겠네요
<samahui_ws> 그나저나 전 정품만 쓰는데도 이놈의 타블릿마져 업그레이드 표시가 안떠서 수동으로 다 처리하네요. 역시 마소... 이번 프로젝트 끝나면 바로 민트로 밀어주마!!!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 민트가, 생긴게 좀 깔끔하다는거 말고 또 다른 장점이 있나요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ 10 써보시고 후기도 말씀해주세요!
<samahui_ws> 아뇨 우분투는 많이 설치했으니 그냥 민트 데비안으로 가려고요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 10 써보고 후기는 그냥 8.1 비슷하지만 윈도우키가 돌아왔다 입니다
<samahui_ws> 끝!
<ipeter> 데비안이 좋나요?
<samahui_ws> 업데이트 땜시요
<ipeter> 저 지금까지 데비안 쓰는분 딱 한분 봤어요.
<Work^Seony> 데비안이 우분투 베이스잖아요
<ipeter> 근데 엄청 빠른듯 싶은데요.
<Work^Seony> 우분투를 쓰면 데비안을 쓴다고 얘기해도 될 거에요...
<samahui_ws> 데비안 잘 만져놓으면 우분투보다 났겠지만.. 편한건 우분투죠
<ipeter> 넹..
<Work^Seony> 데비안을 개조한게 우분투, 우분투를 개조한게 민트...
<samahui_ws> 데비안을 쓰기 편하게 필요한거 집어넣고 필요없는거 뺀게 우분트, 민트 등이예요
<Work^Seony> 사실 데비안은 여러 리눅스 배포판의 조상이죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 그나저나 윈도우10 후기 하나더 말씀드리면 엣지가 쉣 입니다
<Work^Seony> 현대의 리눅스는 레드햇 계열과 데비안 계열로 나뉜다고 봐도 되지않나 싶어요
<samahui_ws> 엣지가 엣지부려서 홈페이지들을 씹고 있어요
<samahui_ws> 그럴쵸 레드헷 계열읜 센트등과 데비안계열의 우분투가 양쪽에서 가장 많이 쓰이는 버젼이 아닐까 싶네요
<Work^Seony> 아이러니하게도, 데비안보다 우분투가 많이 쓰이고, 레드햇보다 센트가 더 많이 쓰이는 실정! ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 윈도우10 후기 하나더 말씀 드리면... 업데이트가 Pro버젼 이상이 아니면 연기하거나 막을 수 없어요 죽어라 지맘대로 업데이트해버려요
<samahui_ws> 노트북은 프로버젼이라 업데이트 미룰수 있지만... 패드는 지멋대로 업데이트하게 생겼네요
<Work^Seony> 엣지가, 한국 웹사이트들에서만 문제생기는듯 싶네요
<Work^Seony> 저는 여기 은행웹사이트 접속했는데, 에러없이 아주 잘됩니다
<autowiz> 한국은 워낙 IE 종속적이었으니까요.
<autowiz> 웹표준화 해라해라 해도 절대 들어먹지 않지요
<autowiz> 한국은 핸드폰 결제한도가 30 만원에서 50만원으로 늘어났네요
<autowiz> 신용카드 번호넣고 결제 프로그램 깔고 하는것도 귀찮으니
<autowiz> 지출도 줄이는 측면으로
<autowiz> 핸폰 결제만 하고 살아야 겠어요
<autowiz> off line 에서도 핸드폰 결제 되면 신용카드는 비상용으로만 쓰는것도 괜찮을지도
<samahui_ws> 현금이 최고 입니다
<samahui_ws> 현금과 현금영수증 조합
<samahui_ws> 글고보니 얼마전에 용만이 두부가계에 가서 두부정식을 먹고 계산했는데 다음날 삼성카드에서 전화왔더군요... 제 카드로 싱가포르에서 3000불 결제시도가 있었다고 ..
<Work^Seony> 헐...
<samahui_ws> 김용만 도박으로 잠수타더니 해외나가서 식당 손님들 카드 정보로 다시 도박하나 싶은 생각이... 들면 안되겠지만... 들어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 아무튼 덕분에 카드 정지시키고 재발급 받았네요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 해외사용 정지하는 기능 있지않나요?
<samahui_ws> 해외에 종종 나가서 좀 곤란해요
<samahui_ws> 일부러 마스터카드로 만들었는걸요
<Work^Seony> 해외에 나갈 때만 해외결제 풀면 되지않아요?
<autowiz> 결제 시도가 있었는데 결제가 안됐다는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 네 안됐다는 거죠...
<Work^Seony> 보통 카드사에서 비정상적인 패턴을 감지해서 블락시키거든요
<samahui_ws> 결제 시도 있었는데 바로 전에 국내 사용됬으면 확인 전화오더라고요
<autowiz> 네 저도 간혹 전화 받기는하는데
<samahui_ws> 말이 안되자나요... 저녁을 국내 두부집서 먹고 바로 싱가포르에서 사용되면 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 싱가포르에서는 온라인구매~  는 아닌가 보군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아니면 지난번 외국가셨을때 정부가 유출됐을 수 도 있겠네요
<autowiz> 음... 저 고민이 있습니다.
<autowiz> 한가지 공부하다보면 구조라던가 개념은 잡히는데 ... 다른분야가 필요해서 또 그공부하다보면 전에껄 좀 빨리 잊어버립니다.
<samahui_ws> 외국가서 유출된게 아니라 그 가계에서 그런일이 이미 있었다더라고요
<autowiz> 머리가 나쁜걸까요?  ㅠㅠ
<samahui_ws> 그 가계 단말기 문제입니다
<Work^Seony> 정상 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 원래 머리는 한정적이죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 심각한 문제군요 카드정보가 그런식으로 빠져나간다면 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 네 그래서 확인도 빨리오고 정지도 바로 시키게 된거 같아요
<samahui_ws> 그래서 든 생각이 김용만씨가 도박으로 문제되더니 국내에 가계 내놓고 카드 정보 모아서 해외나가서 도박하는건 아닐까 하는 막되먹은 생각을 하게 되었죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 중독이라던가 미친사람들은 정말 무슨짓을 할 지 모르는거잖아요
<autowiz> 도박도 중독성이 있다고 하니 음..... 너무 멀리 갔나요
<Work^Seony> 카드를 만들자마자 써서 그렇게 된거라면 확신할 수 있겠지만... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 참 어의 없는게 딱 그날 그 가계, 가계안 단말기로만 카드를 긁었는데 그런일이 생기니... 이걸 신고를 해야되나 싶어요
<samahui_ws> 새로 발급받고 오늘 올거 같으니 오면 그대로 가서 다시 써볼까요?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ  고민되시겠네요
<samahui_ws> 그냥 확 다시 써보고 그대로 또 그리되면 고소해버리죠
<orion203_> 하이~
<autowiz> 서니님 질문 있사옵니다.
<autowiz> 실체 5 번 글에서
<autowiz> 절대로 근처에 보면 ESOL 3개 수업의 합은 27 학점 인데 , 다음줄에는 "이 33학점은 졸업최소요건 60 학점에 포함되지 않는다" 고 써져 있습니다.
<autowiz> 이 33학점 -> 이 27학점 이 되어야 맞는건가요?
<Work^Seony> ??
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 수정했습니다
<Work^Seony> 오류보고 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 좋은글 감사합니다~
<autowiz> 작문 실력이 있으신거 같아요 저도 지식인 활동도 해보고 했는데
<autowiz> 글을 쓰는 속도가 너무 느려서 저정도 쓸려면 한 3~4시간 거릴꺼에요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 저는 글 못쓰는 편이죠...
<Work^Seony> 작문실력이 있었으면 아마 지금쯤 프로 블로거지가 됐을지도 몰라요
<autowiz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edCjejhGIAU
<autowiz> 오오 이거 신개념이군요 엔진을 상당히 소형화 할 수 있을것도 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 2년 전 영상이네요.  그러면 지금은 더 발전됐겠군요...
<autowiz> 큭 년도는 확인도 안했는데 2년이나 전꺼군요
<samahui_ws> 점심 맛나게들 드세요~
<samahui_ws> 전 퇴근합니다 ^^
<autowiz> 맛점들 하십시요~
<Work^Seony> 들어가세요
<samahui_pi> 네 내일뵈요!
<help_> 리눅스에서 오라클DB를 설치하는데 한글들이 다 □로 나오네요 다른건 다 한글로 나오는데 어떻게 해결하나요
<Work^Seony> 그 정도는 구글 검색하시면 해결법이 많이 나옵니다
<Work^Seony> https://www.google.co.kr/search?newwindow=1&site=&source=hp&q=%EB%A6%AC%EB%88%85%EC%8A%A4+%EC%98%A4%EB%9D%BC%ED%81%B4+%ED%95%9C%EA%B8%80&oq=%EB%A6%AC%EB%88%85%EC%8A%A4+%EC%98%A4%EB%9D%BC%ED%81%B4+%ED%95%9C%EA%B8%80&gs_l=hp.3..0l3j0i8i30l2.228.2858.0.3244.26.15.0.1.1.7.306.2046.0j9j2j1.12.0....0...1c.1j4.64.hp..22.4.564.0.uEkIFGJrUAs
<Work^Seony> 전 이만 퇴근합니다
<autowiz> 오늘하루도 수고하셨습니다.
<autowiz> 오라클 리눅스를 직접 설치를 안해봐서 정확하게는 모르겠습니다만.
<autowiz> 설정이나 시스템 쪽에 "언어지원" 같은게 있으면 거기서 한글폰트를 설치해줘야 하지 않을까 싶습니다.
<autowiz> 콘솔에서 설치하시진 않으실거 같고
<help_> 어디서 뭔가 꼬였나봐요 ㅎㅎ.. 검색해서 나온거로 안되는거 보면 가이드보고 따라하면서
<help_> 설정에서 뭔가 잘못된거 같네요 ㅎㅎ..
<autowiz> 가이드만 보고 100% 똑같이 따라할때 문제가 정말 작은 부분이라도 잘못되면 안될 수 있다는건데요
<autowiz> 오타라던가,  버젼이 아주 조금 다르다던가..
<autowiz> gui 로 설치 화면 뜨는거 까진 가신건가요?
<help_> 네네 그.. bash_profile 에서 한글로 바꿔주는부분을 #처리하고 키니까 영어로는 나오네요
<help_> 이상태로 진행해야겠어요 알아볼수는 있으니까 □보다 훨씬 낫네요
<autowiz> 중간정도 오신거 같네요 조금만 더 힘내십시요.
<autowiz> 설치중에 필요한부분 몇부분만 지나가면 설치완료 될껍니다.
<help_> 네 ㅎㅎ 감사합니다
<HolyKnight> http://jjalbang.kr/vxl7flsvm
<help_> 남자가 좀만 꾸미고다니면 저여자보다 좋은여자가 줄을 설거 같은데 왜 만나고있는거죠?ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 부러우신건가요? ㅎㅎ
<help_> 전 현재에 만족하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> @BurningTuna: 그럼에도 불구하고 게이머에게 윈도우 10을 업데이트 하라는 이유는 DX12 지원도 있지만, 게임 녹화가 기본적으로 추가됐음. 왜 인지 이 기능은 홍보가 없어서.. Win키+G를 누르면 윈도우 자체서 게임 영상을 캡쳐할 수 있다 [..]
<help_> 아.. 11g 깔고 말씀드리니까 이제 9i를 설치하라네요 ㅎ
<jun_> 9i라... 굉장히 오래된 제품을 설치하라니....
<jun_> 9i면 java 1.4 빌드되어있고 그럴텐데......
<help_> 근데 지금 11g 깔려있는데 9i가 중복으로 설치 되나요?
<jun_> 예 포트만 안겹치면 설치가 되는걸로 알고 있습니다.
<jun_> 근데 왠만해선
<jun_> 같이 안깔죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<help_> 9i 구하기도 힘든거 같은데요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 네 구하기가 좀 힘들껍니다.
<autowiz> 아니면 예전부터 DB 작업하시던분들은 설치 이미지 가지고 계신경우가 많으니
<autowiz> 회사 NAS 나 인터넷 디스크 혹은개인적으로 가지고 계신 설치이미지가 있으신지 여쭤보는것도 방법일거 같습니마나.
<autowiz> 같습니다만.
<help_> 더 찾아보고 여쭤봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 9i요? 음... 구할수 있을꺼 같긴 한데..
<help_> 찾았어요
<jun_> 아 찾으셨구나..
<jun_> DB엔지니어신가요..????
<help_> 이제 오라클에 9i 설치가이드를 찾아봐야겠어요 다른 종류는 많은데 오라클은 잘 안보이네요
<jun_> 용어 보시고 대충 설치하세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<help_> ㅋㅋ 네
<jun_> olr 처음에 설치 하시고 해당 OS를 ova로 백업해두시고
<jun_> 그때그때 설치를....ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 사마휘님~~~
<jun_> 사마휘형님~
<jun_> 아 나가셨구나...
<autowiz> olr 은 뭐고 ova 는 뭔가요?
<autowiz> ova 는 애니 밖에 몰라서 ㅎㅎ 글적글적
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> olr은 오라클 리눅스 릴리즈 일꺼구요...
<jun_> ova는 vm에서 버츄얼로 돌리고 있는 현재 이미지를 저장하는 파일 형식이예요
<jun_> ova로 내보낸걸 다른 PC에서도 열수 있게끔 하는 방식이죠 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아하 그런거군요 호호
<jun_> 애니 안본지가 10년은 된거 같네요...ㅎㅎ
<help_> 흠..
<jun_> 또 막히셨나보군요 ㅎㅎ
<help_> 그룹이랑 유저를 11g 설치할때 썼던거랑 다른거로 해야겠죠?
<autowiz> 그냥 써도 될껍니다.
<autowiz> 어....
<autowiz> 아니 따로 쓰는게 나을지도 모르겠습니다 SID 랑 PATH 랑 따로 잡아야하니
<jun_> 그렇죠 따로 잡아야겠네요
<jun_> 굳이 한 서버에 두개의 엔진 설치를...
<help_> 넵ㅎ 새로 만들어서 해야겠네요 덕분에 막혀도 금방 뚫리네요
<autowiz> DB 암호화 소프트 쪽이신가요? 아니면 하드웨어 쪽이신가요? 그것도 아니면 그냥 보안 쪽이신가요? ^^
<help_> 암호화 소프트요
<help_> 기술지원팀에 새로 와서
<help_> 그냥 적응기..?
<autowiz> 전에 관련업종 계신분 뵜는데 고생은 좀 되도 나름 재미있을거 같아보이더라구요
<autowiz> 열심히 하셔요~~ ㅎ
<autowiz> 서버들 디버깅 할 일이 있어서 맨날 손으로
<autowiz> telnet 123.123.123.123 80
<autowiz> GET /file.jsp HTTP/1.1
<autowiz> Host: sub1.domain.comj
<autowiz> 이렇게 치다가 , 툴이 있겠지 있겠지 했는데 오늘에야 겨우 찾았네요 . 파폭 애드온 중에 tamper data 라는걸 깔아서 좀 편하게 작업하고 있습니다.
<PotatoGim> 아.. 워드도 제대로 쓰려면 빡시네요...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 뭔 놈에 스타일에... 다단계 목록을 쓰려면 제목 별로 스타일도 다 만들어야 되고...
<jun_> 큭.... 너무 어렵네요
<help_> 흐흐흐 그냥 하고싶은대로 하다가 뭔가 잘못 건드렸나보네요
<help_> 명령어가 다 먹통이네 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 명령어가 먹통이면  PATH를 틀어버리신듯 ㅎㅎ
<help_> 네 아마 그런거 같아요 그.. bash_profile 수정하고 안되는거 보니까ㅎㅎ
<help_> 11g 설치한곳에 9i 설치하려니까 제가 잘못하는건지 자꾸 에러나서 그냥 리눅스 하나 더 설치하고 9i 하려고해요
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=2951922&cpage=10&mbsW=&select=&opt=&keyword=
<jun_> 휴가를... 금요일 아님 월요일에 쓰라고 하는거군요... 일방적인 통보라니
<autowiz> 혹시 주7일 근로장 인걸까요? 아니면 목금토일월 만 일하는 회사일 까요 ? ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 아!
<jun_> 그런 회사라면 가능하겠네요....ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 윈도우 10 업그레이드 중입니다...ㅋㅋㅋ
<help_> 하 --..
<jun_> 또 막히셨나보군요 ㅎ
<ipeter> 배..배고파요.
<ipeter> 잇힝.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 중소기업의 비애라 ...
<ipeter> 하드 디렉토리간 cut and paste로 모두 옮겼는데, 사용중인 용량이 왜 4G가 있는걸까요?
<ipeter> 한 디렉토리는 한 partition을 의미합니다.
<pchero_work> lost+found 디렉토리가 아닐까요..  아니면 . 디렉토리일 수도 있구요.
<help_> 흐.. 어디서부터 꼬였는지도 모르게 꼬였네여
<jun_> 으흠..?
<autowiz> 숨김 디렉토리 (. 으로 시작하는 거 때문 아닐까요? )
<jun_> 윈도우 10 성공적으로 업데이트 완료!! 빠밤!
<autowiz> 축하드립니다.
<autowiz> 이제 리눅스로 다시 부팅하시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<help_> 후하 어찌어찌 하나하나 찾아서 넘기고 9i 설치중이에요
<autowiz> 한 10번 20번 하다보면 간단하게 여기게 됩니다.
<autowiz> 대학교1학년때 리눅스 처음설치할때 2~3시간 걸렸었습니다.
<ipeter> ll로 쳐봤는데
<ipeter> 아무것도 없었어요.
<autowiz> 아파치도 처음 설치할때는 무진장 오래걸렸구요
<autowiz> ll 이 ls -l 되어 있지는 않은지 확인했어요?
<help_> 호호.. 분명 sql을 깔았는데 command not found 가 뜨는건 어쩌라는걸까요
<jun_> ???
<jun_> 윈도우 10을 버츄얼로 성공적으로 올렸으니,, 잘 써봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<help_> 설치 다 했는데 sqlplus 하면 없다네요
<help_> 이건 뭔경우지...
<autowiz> path 는 손으로 잡아야 할 수 도 있습니다.
<autowiz> oracle 계정으로 로그인 하신거 맞으신지 확인하시고
<autowiz> 오라클 설치위치 아래에 sqlplus 파일을 한번 찾아보세요
<autowiz> LD_LIBRARY_PATH 랑 PATH 환경변수 설정에 대해 설명해 놓은 문서를 찾아보시는게 도움이 되실 수 도 있습니다.
<autowiz> 아... 나가셨구나 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 아....
<PotatoGim> 불목불목~~
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ 불금이 다가오고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 한시간도 안남았네요
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 불목은 역시 코딩으로...
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 코딩의 생활화 ... 인생은 역시 코딛이지 말입니다... 뭐 이런건가요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 정작 자기 인생을 코딩하지 못하는게 함정이네요...ㅜ
<Demonion> http://news.nate.com/view/20150730n51420
<PotatoGim> 캬... 역시 지옥불반도!
<PotatoGim> 아.. 치느님을 영접하고 싶은데 배둘레햄이 걱정이네요...
<autowiz> 음... 어려운 문제군요
<autowiz> 치맥을 먹느냐 , 그냥 참느냐  ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 내일 월간회의라 이번 달에 생일인 직원들 축하할 때 쓸 케익이 있을거라서
<PotatoGim> 그거 먹을 생각에 참고 있습니다...ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 고등학생이 하스스톤으로 진화론을 연구했던 논문이 엄청나게 화제군요...
<DarkCircle> 헣 ... ebuild 짜고 있었는데 벌써 5시네요
<DarkCircle> -_-;
<Work^Seony> 흐 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 20대까지만해도 맨날 밤 샜는데, 이젠 새벽 2시만 넘어가면 꾸벅꾸벅 졸아요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 왜 우분투에는 나눔폰트 패키징 다 올라갔는데
<DarkCircle> 젠투에는 없나 .. 아무도 버그레포트 안쓰고 싶었는데 생각코보니 왕년에 날고기던분들은
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 생업에 매우 허덕(?)이는 중이시거나 ... 매우 바쁘시거나 ...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 젠투가 아무래도 유지보수하는데 시간이 너무 오래 걸리니...
<Work^Seony> 내가 젠투를 쓰는건지, 젠투가 날 쓰는건지 모르겠더라구요
<DarkCircle> 젠투의 집사(...)가 되는거죠 (ㅋㅋㅋ)
<Work^Seony> 밀린 시스템 업데이트를 하다보면, 젠투가 절 컴파일하느거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 이건 아니다 싶었죠...  컴퓨터를 써야하는데 쓰지 못하는 상황...
<DarkCircle> 어제 파폭 컴파일 몇번 시도하다가 하도 안돼서 ebuild 를 뜯어봤는데 경로가 이상하게 적혀서 버그를 올렸거든요
<DarkCircle> 패치 올린사람 말론 그냥 단순한 실수라고 따로 고쳐서 올려주던데 ...
<DarkCircle> 올린거 돌아가는거 보고 갑자기 삘을 받아서 -_-
<DarkCircle> ... 그나저나 gentoo-kr 오버레이 없어졌어요 (...)
<Work^Seony> 그래서 이 시간까지 작업하셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 네 글쵸 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 해보겠다고 한지가 1년이 넘었는데 말로만 한다고 하고는 안하고 있다가 이제 ...
<DarkCircle> 다 귀찮아서 안하는거였 ... 더군요
<Work^Seony> 전 롤링업뎃되는 *nix 머신은 데비안으로 쓰기로 마음 먹었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 프비고 젠투고 간에 걍 데비안으로 대동단결할 거에요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 데비안은 옛날에는 닥대가리가 쓰는거다 그랬는데
<DarkCircle> 요새 써보면
<DarkCircle> ...
<Work^Seony> 데비안이 gui가 좀 못생겨서 그렇지만, 전 서버용도로만 쓸거라 괜찮을 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 레드햇쪽 쓰다 보면 막 SELinux 이런거 되게 손댈 부분이 많고 이런거에 비하면
<DarkCircle> 정말 갑인듯
<Work^Seony> 근데 데비안도 /etc 구조는 우분투랑 은근히 많이 다르더라구요
<DarkCircle> 네 우분투가 워낙 이리저리 손댄 부분이 많거든요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 자기네들 관리하기 편하게 나름 설정 편의목적으로 건드렸다고는 하는데
<DarkCircle> 막 이리저리 바뀌니까 데비안<->우분투 ... 이건 적응 안되는듯 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 그래도 우분투의 기본은 데비안이니, 데비안이 맞겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 캐노니컬이 설마 그럴린 없겠지만 재정악화로 망해도 데비안은 그대로 있을테니깐요
<DarkCircle> 재정 악화 조짐은 살짝살짝 보이지만
<DarkCircle> 그래도 망하진 않을거예요. ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아무래도 대기업을 등에 업고 있으니 진짜 사방팔방에서 내팽개치지 않는 한
<DarkCircle> 망할 일이 없겠죠. 어마어마한 프로젝트를 쥐고 있는데.
<DarkCircle> 오픈스택도 있겠다.
<DarkCircle> 중국정부 같은데는 관에서 우분투에 펀딩하는거 같더라고요
<DarkCircle> 결과물 뽑아내는거 보면 배포판! 이런거도 나오고 -.-
<Work^Seony> 근데 오픈스택이랑과는 별개인게, 수입원이 없잖아요
<DarkCircle> 뭐 ... 아직은(?) 개발중이니 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오픈스택에 적극적으로 서포트하는 것도, 아무래도 서버용 배포판으로서의 입지를 다지기 위해서 그런거 같긴한데...
<Work^Seony> 문제는, 그래봐야 레드햇 엔터프라이즈 마냥 비용을 받는 것도 아니니...
<DarkCircle> 캐노니컬도 좀 이제 장사할 아이템 있으면 그걸로 좀 돈을 뽑아다 굴리고 요래요래 할 필요가 있는듯
<Work^Seony> 근데 제 예상이지만, 우분투 유료화되면 전부 다 데비안으로 전향할 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 레드햇도 엔터프라이즈 배포판 따로 만들어놓고 라이선스 붙여서 장사하는데 캐노니컬이라고 하지 말란 법은 없으니까요.
<DarkCircle> 래드햇 제품군을 보면
<DarkCircle> RHEL 말고 그거 free 버전인 fedora 서버가 있어요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 레드햇에서 CentOS를 적극적으로 밀어주는(?) 상황이고.
<DarkCircle> http://www.centos.org/ 사이트 보시면 아시겠지만 이제 예전 페도라 사이트랑 비슷~ 하게 가요.
<DarkCircle> 요새 개발 패러다임 가지고 말이 많으니 참 이거 뭔가 코드를 한참 찍다가 고민이 생기네요
<Work^Seony> 레드햇에서 쎈트 인수했으니.. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 페도라는 처음 나왔을 때 인식이 좀 별로라, 전 별로 안좋아해요
<DarkCircle> 저도 페도라는 ㅋㅎㅎ... 뭐 나름 요즘 괜찮아졌다고는 하는데 하도 너도나도 다 페도라 레드햇 하니까 거부감이 들더라고요
<DarkCircle> 리눅스 == 페도라 ~= 레드햇
<DarkCircle> 이런 인식이 한국에 너무 강해서.
<Work^Seony> 디자인이 좀 예뻐지긴했죠
<Work^Seony> yum이 하도 개똥 같아서... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 하긴 rpm으로 일일히 설치하는 것보다야 낫긴 하지만요
<DarkCircle> 전 rpm이든 yum이든 뭐든 다 ebuild에서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<zeromon> 헉 여기에 잠재적인 데비안 유저들이 있었네요
<Work^Seony> 우분투 유저가 곧 데비안 유저죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 미이라처럼 나타나신 제로몽 옹
<DarkCircle>  (_ _ 너부죽 .
<Work^Seony> 우분투가 없어진다면 그 유저들 전부 데비안으로 가지않을까 싶은데요...
<DarkCircle> 하긴 그쪽 동네는 지금이 저녁~밤 이죠?
<Work^Seony> 민트야 어차피 우분투 베이스니...
<zeromon> 심심해서 쑥 대화에 꼈습니다
<zeromon> 쏘리
<Work^Seony> 쏘리라니... 언제든 오세요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ 그 동네는 사는 분위기 어때요 ?ㅅ?
<DarkCircle> 조용~하다보니 마음은 편하겠는데 웬지 적적한 느낌이 들거 같기도 하고
<ipeter> 휴
<DarkCircle> 그런 분이 이 채널에 음!?
<ipeter> 아직 계시는분이 있군요
<DarkCircle> 한분 계셨었는데 요새 안보이더군요
<ipeter> 안주무시나요..?
<DarkCircle> 맥주에 절어 사시던 (...)
<zeromon> 여기는 여름이라 바베큐많이 하고 밖에서 많이 시간 보내네요
<Work^Seony> ahoops님... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 필리핀 사시는 분이죠... 맥주 들고 해변가서 코딩하시는...
<zeromon> 아 그러시군요
<Work^Seony> 다나와 만드셨다고 그러시더라구요
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅎㅎ 다나와 초기 멤버분 .
<DarkCircle> 다나와 처음에 구축할때는 젠투 기반이었는데
<Work^Seony> 오... 그렇군요...
<DarkCircle> 오라클 떄문에 레드햇 서버 투입량이 상대적으로 늘어났다고 하더군요.
<DarkCircle> 지금은 젠투 서버 그다지 많이 없을거 같고 ...
<Work^Seony> 젠투는 인력수급이 어려우니...
<DarkCircle> 그걸 다루던분은  ...
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실 리눅스 배포판들이 다 거기서 거기잖아요...
<DarkCircle> IRC에 안계시네요
<Work^Seony> 조금 차이는 있겠지만 근본적으로는 비슷하니까...
<DarkCircle> 가끔 페북에 보이긴 하는데
<DarkCircle> 젠투를 현업에 투입한 전설의 ~ ...
<DarkCircle> 요새는 젠투 현업에 안쓰죠 .
<DarkCircle> 전 막 집어넣지만(?)
<DarkCircle> 물론 ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" 이런거 하나쯤 넣어주고.
<Work^Seony> 저희는 캐노니컬에서 제공하는 landscape 때문에 우분투 써요
<DarkCircle> 고객한테는 정말 친한사이가 아니라면 "이 머신은 마루타입니다"를 절대 발설안하는..
<Work^Seony> 예전 제 사수였던 사람이 레드햇 엔터프라이즈 쓰려고 컨택을 했는데, 묵묵부답이라 열받아서 우분투 연락했다네요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ 레드햇 ... 한국도 뭔가 -_- 음
<DarkCircle> 특유의 꼬장함은 매한가지인듯
<Work^Seony> 규모가 작아서 무시했는지... ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 고객사에 가서 사업을 한다 이런 생각보다는 ...
<DarkCircle> 돈 안될거 같으면 그냥 빼고
<DarkCircle> 끗.
<Work^Seony> landscape가 딱 하나 좋은건, 시스템이 완전 맛가서 접근이 안되는 상황에서도 작동이 된다는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사용자 비번 잃어버려서 접속안될 때도 좋고...
<zeromon> landscape 가격은 비싼편인가요?
<Work^Seony> 한 대당 $50/yr 정도 하는거 같아요
<zeromon> 심하게 비싸지는 않군요
<zeromon> 오늘은 왠지 Cognac이 땡기는 밤입니다
<Work^Seony> 네 기업용 서비스인걸 감안하면 저렴한 편이죠.  게다가 시스템 리소스 사용률 같은걸 그래프로 보여주기도 하구요...
<Work^Seony> 보안패치 뜨면 제일 먼저 알려줘서 좋아요
<zeromon> 편하겠네요
<DarkCircle> zeromon, http://chefnews.kr/archives/6702
<DarkCircle> 마침 바빅휴 말씀하시길래 아까 보던 기사.
<DarkCircle> 양념 소스는 재워두는게 아니라 기름과 같이 발라주는 거라는군요
<zeromon> 크크
<DarkCircle> 한국에선 그냥 다 재워버리고 굽는데 .. -ㅠ- 챱챱
<zeromon> 내일은 캐나다 친구가 햄버거 파티하자는데
<Work^Seony> 예전에 제 사수였던 사람이 독일 사람이었는데, 뮌헨이라는 발음이 틀렸따는걸 알고 좀 놀랐어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 하여간 저 내용 한줄 요약하자면 고기를 그릴에 잘 굽는법 정도 되겠슴미다 햄버거 굽는 법도 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 왜 한국에서는 뮌헨이라고 하는건지...
<zeromon> 뮌헨이 뭐가 틀렸다는 거죠?
<DarkCircle> 그냥 뮌헨이라고 쓰길래 다들 뮌헨이라고 하는거 아닐까요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 문첸 이라고 발음하던데요
<zeromon> 아하~~~
<zeromon> 뮌쉔 요 정도?
<Work^Seony> 그 사수였던 사람이 되게 geeky하거든요 ㅋㅋ  독일사람인데 축구를 잘 모른다는...
<zeromon> 한국에 없는 발음이라 한글로 표현하기가 어려워요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요
<zeromon> ch발음이 좀 특이해요
<zeromon> ㅎ 도 아니고 ㅅ 도 아니고 희안한 발음이예요
<Work^Seony> 아...
<zeromon> 근데 뮌헨쪽은 또 좀 발음이 독특해요. 알프스 쪽이라
<Work^Seony> 지역마다 차이가 있군요...
<zeromon> 오스트리아나 스위스도 또 조금 다르구요
<Work^Seony> 문첸대학에서 전산이랑 전기전자 석사 복수전공했더라구요... ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 우리나라 사투리같이 조금씩 달라요
<Work^Seony> 그러면서, 자기네는 대학 들어가기 진짜 힘들다고...
<zeromon> 뭐 다 비슷해요
<zeromon> 힘들기는
<zeromon> 원래 자기가 한게 제일 힘들잖아요
<Work^Seony> 그게 힘들다기보단, 몇번의 기회에서 탈락하면 아예 못간다고 하는거 같더라구요
<zeromon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<zeromon> 아 그건 사실입니다
<zeromon> 총 3번 밖에 없을 겁니다
<DarkCircle> 들어가고 나서도 지옥 (ㅋㅋ)
<Work^Seony> 네 들어가고나서도 힘들었다고 하더라구요..
<Work^Seony> 여기서 박사하고 지금은 오픈스택으로 유명한 미란티스로 스카웃... ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 뭐 지옥은 아니예요.  공부하는게 쉬운건 아니니까요
<DarkCircle> 독일에선 석사까지만 나와도 대단한거니 ..
<DarkCircle> 한국에서 박사 따고 나오는 정도?
<zeromon> 전 여기서 박사도 했으니 그럼 더 좋은건가요??
<zeromon> 뭐 다 똑같아요
<DarkCircle> 잡고 휘두르거나 하는식은 아닌데
<DarkCircle> 워낙 엄격하다보니까요.
<DarkCircle> 한국은 잡고 휘두르고 오래 쟁여놓느라 다들 생고생
<zeromon> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 독일 대학에는 중국인 유학생이 많다는 얘기를 들은거 같아요
<DarkCircle> 무슨 양념 고기도 아니고 왜 재워 ...
<zeromon> 세계적으로 중국인이 무지 많을꺼예요.. 인간들이 워낙 많아서
<Work^Seony> 재작년에 bacula 트레이닝 갔었을 때, 독일 무슨 대학 시스템 어드민이라고 한 명 왔었는데, 중국인 유학생이 많다더라구요..
<DarkCircle> 중국인은
<DarkCircle> 어딜가나 많다가 아마 답이 아닐까 싶어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 중국인 유학생이 상대적으로 많아졌죠..
<zeromon> 몇년전만 해도 거의 없었는데
<zeromon> 중국학생들이 장학금들고 많이들 오더라구요
<Work^Seony> 공부를 잘해서 오는거군요...
<DarkCircle> 저 지방대 있을적에 졸업하기 바로 전학기에 왔던 어떤 여자애는
<DarkCircle> 아버지가 섬 몇개를 소유한 알부자라고 ...
<zeromon> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그래서 학교 다니다 맘에 안들면 그냥 서울가면 된다고 하더군요
<DarkCircle> 전혀 아무렇지도 않게 . 돈이야 많으니까 가고싶은데로 가면 그만이다 뭐이런 얘기.
<Work^Seony> 제 동생이 중국에서 대학을 나왔는데요, 그 학교에는 전국에서 알아주는 학과가 하나 있었어요.
<zeromon> 뭐 이래 저래... 많아요
<Work^Seony> 그게 미사일 학과였는데, 외국인은 입학이 안되는 과라고 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 네 미사일 기술은 우리나라에서도 TOP Secret 입니다.
<zeromon> 그런거는 미국도 비슷하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 미쿡은 대학입학 자체는 걍 다 되지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> 저도 대충 이론은 배웠는데 어지간해선 얘기안해요 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 미국도 국방부 프로젝트 하는 곳은 외국인 잘 안받을려고 해요
<Work^Seony> 외국인이더라도 박사 따고 그러면 영주권 줘서 데려가잖아요..
<DarkCircle> 기술이 워낙 고급이라 .
<DarkCircle> 예전에 중국인 어떤 박사가 합금이랑 은폐도료 같은거 미국에서 배워가지고 열심히 열심히 연구하다가
<DarkCircle> 애국해야겠다 ! 하고 중국으로 돌아가버렸는데
<DarkCircle> 그렇게 뚝딱뚝딱 만든게 중국의 ... 거시기.
<DarkCircle> 스텔스전투기였죠 .
<zeromon> 보통 중국인들은 공부끝나고 다시 돌아가요
<Work^Seony> 네...  중국 정부에서 대우를 잘해주는거 같더라구요
<zeromon> 계약을 하고 오는 경우도 많고
<Work^Seony> 아... 계약도 있었군요...
<zeromon> 외국 경험있는 사람들 대우가 좋아요
<zeromon> 아 그러고 보니 빨리 직장을 결정을 해야하는데 쩝
<Work^Seony> 조만간 중국에서 뭔일 낼거 같아요
<DarkCircle> 독일은 직장 들어갈만한데 많지 않나요 (?)
<Work^Seony> 이온추진기도 중국에서 먼저 실험했고...
<DarkCircle> 들어가는 구녕이 작다는것만 빼면.
<zeromon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<zeromon> 어디 가는지 정하는게 어려워서요
<zeromon> 맘에 결정이 항상 힘들다는
<Work^Seony> 그래도, 한 번 옮기면 나중에 옮기는건 더 쉬울 거에요
<DarkCircle> 벽에다가 종이로 칸그려놓고 눈감고 다트바늘을 던지는게 이득이려나 (...)
<Work^Seony> 저야 공부랑 거리가 먼 사람이라 여기 뿌리박고 안나가고 싶은거지만...
<DarkCircle> 요새 한국 날씨 정말 이상하군요 -_-;
<DarkCircle> 아침엔 흐린데
<DarkCircle> 점심쯤 돼서는 도로 맑아지고 ... 죽겠 (...)
<Work^Seony> 한국 요즘 무지 덥다고 들었어요.
<DarkCircle> 쪄죽어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저만 시원한데 살아서 좀 미안하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 밖에 철판 널어놓고 한 4~5시간 놨다가 겨란 탁! 하면 익어요.
<DarkCircle> 박통 예전에 그 죽은 논에 물뿌리는 사건 ...
<DarkCircle> 그 전에 어떤 하루는
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 낮 기온 막 서울수원 37도 쯤인가도 올라갔어요
<DarkCircle> 미치는줄 알았..
<DarkCircle> 실내에 있으면 아무감각이 없는데 밖에 나가면 숨을 못쉽니다 (응?)
<Work^Seony> 흐 37도...
<DarkCircle> 동남아야 그렇게 더워지면 그래도 좀 지나면 비가 내리는데
<Work^Seony> 그래도 한국에 30년 살다와서 한국 여름 날씨가 상상은 가네요....
<DarkCircle> 한국은 비가 오랫동안 안와서 ..
<DarkCircle> 올해 농사 어떻게 될지 정말 모르겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 감자 고구마는 맛있을거 같은데
<DarkCircle> 물 많이 먹어야 하는 농작물은 으 ..............ㅁ...
<Work^Seony> 또 다른 난리가 터지겠군요...
<zeromon_> 오호 역시나 제논 이온을 썼군요
<zeromon_> 덕분에 재미있는 것을 알게 되었습니다
<zeromon_> 재미있는 원리네요
<Work^Seony> 이온추진기요?
<zeromon_> 옙
<Work^Seony> 근데 그게 물리학 법칙에 위배된다고 해서 말이 많더라구요
<zeromon_> 왜 물리학 법칙에 위배되는 거죠?
<DarkCircle> * Work^Seony (~jswlinux@fw.coe.hawaii.edu) has left ("Leaving")
<DarkCircle> <zeromon_> 왜 물리학 법칙에 위배되는 거죠?
<DarkCircle> * Work^Seony (~jswlinux@fw.coe.hawaii.edu) has joined
<DarkCircle> 묘하군요
<Work^Seony> 잠시만요 링크를 좀..
<zeromon_> 저 사실은 물리학박산데.. 쩝
<DarkCircle> 보통 추진기라고 하면 작용반작용에 따르는거 아닌가 (궁시렁)
<DarkCircle> ..
<zeromon_> 별로 위배되는 거는 없는 것 같은데... 흠
<Work^Seony> 아 이온추진기가 아니라, EmDrive 얘기한 거였어요... 전자기파 추진장치..
<Work^Seony> http://www.ppomppu.co.kr/zboard/view.php?id=freeboard&no=3649284
<Work^Seony> 이건 작년 뉴스인데요, 올해 나사가 다시 제대로 실험해서 이거 된다고 발표했었죠
<Work^Seony> 일단 중국에서 실험을 먼저 시작한거고, 또 나사에서 긍정적으로 발표했으니, 중국에서 싼 인건비로 밀어부치면 걔네들이 먼저 우주로 진출하지 않을까 싶어요
<zeromon_> 아~~... 이런건 미디어에서 오바하는 것 같네요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 물리학박사 하셨으니까 이해를 하시는 거겠지만, 공간을 접는다는게 실제로 가능한건가요? ㅎㅎ
<zeromon_> 물리학 법칙을 완전히 위배한다기 보다는 계산의 오차겠죠
<Work^Seony> 관심있으시면 이거 보세요.  올해 4월달에 발표한 거에요.  http://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2015/04/evaluating-nasas-futuristic-em-drive/
<zeromon_> 공간을 접는다는게 표현하기에 따라 다른거겠죠.. 아마도 스트링이론같은 곳에서 나오지만 저도 그쪽 전공은 아니라 좀 조심스럽습니다.
<DarkCircle> 공간이 휘어진다는 얘긴 들어봤는데 접는다는건 음 (...)
<Work^Seony> 나사에서 발표했다는 그 워프드라이브라는 것에 대한 뉴스기사를 봤는데, 반물질로 생성한 에너지를 이용해서 공간을 접어 이동하는걸 실험실 레벨에서 성공했다고 하더라구요....
<Work^Seony> 문제는 반물질 생성하는데 비용이 너무 많이 들어서 현실적으로는 불가능한 기술이라고도 그러고...
<zeromon_> 저는 참고로 원자구조 분석을 해서 그쪽은 좀 잘 모르네요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 빨리 우주시대가 열리길 바라는 1인의 희망이었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon_> 하지만 이론적으로 자기장 플라스마를 생성해서 그정도의 속력은 나올 수 있지만 꼭 공간을 접을 필요는 없어보입니다
<DarkCircle> 아 닥먹고 싶 ...
<DarkCircle> (꼬륵...)
<Work^Seony> 레이 커즈와일이 예측한대로 2023년 안에 뇌에 보조 처리장치 박을 수 있는 시대가 오면, 다들 초천재가 되서 우주시대로 빨리 나아가겠죠 ㅋ
<zeromon_> 그렇게 이동하는 것도 중요하지만 우주선에 사용되는 물질에 열과 속도에 아직은 견딜만한 것이 없을 겁니다.
<Work^Seony> 글쵸...
<zeromon_> 지금 NASA가 가지고 있는 가장 큰 문제이기도 하죠
<zeromon_> 제가 같이 프로젝트를 했어서 그건 조금 알고 있네요
<zeromon_> 지금 무진장 신소재와 합금을 개발중입니다.
<Work^Seony> 제가 말씀드린 그 공간을 접는다는 내용이 여기 있네요
<zeromon_> 제가 잠시 material analysis쪽 같이 일했거든요
<Work^Seony> http://m.todayhumor.co.kr/view.php?table=humorbest&no=712862
<DarkCircle> 우주 사업을 하기 전에 아마도(?) 지상에서의 문제가 일단 해결이 되어야 한다는게 전제조건일지도 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 저는 뭐 이거 읽어봐도 이해는 커녕, 공간을 접는다는거 자체가 납득이 안가서 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저 죽기 전에 이브온라인 실사판 찍는 날이 오길 소원해봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<zeromon_> 사실 저런 이론들은 아직 보통사람이 이해못하게 설명하고 있으므로 완성된 이론이 아닙니다
<DarkCircle> 10 광속의 속도로 비행이라 ...
<zeromon_> 자기들만의 가설이죠
<DarkCircle> 뼈도 못추리겠군요 (?)
<Work^Seony> 일단, 실험실에서 성공적으로 실험했다라는 점에 관심이 가더라구요
<zeromon_> 특정한 상황에서만 작동하고
<DarkCircle> 사람은 대략 8G 근처에 가면 맛이 갑니다. (먼산)
<zeromon_> 성공이라 판단하는 것도 주관적이니까요
<Work^Seony> 지금 현재 의학계에서는 인공지능이 의학을 연구하는 단계라고 하더라구요.  그러니, 실험실에서 성공적이면 실제 구현도 빨라지지 않을까 예상합니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 로봇이나 태우고 쏴보내야지 닝겐은  ... 엄청난 중력을 견뎌낼 수 있는 특수 슈트가 제대로 개발되기 전까진 불가
<zeromon_> 어짜피 그 온도에 존재하는 우주선 껍데기가 견디지 못해요
<zeromon_> 그건 실험적 이론적으로 벌써 증명이 되었습니다.
<zeromon_> 아무튼 우주는 광할하네요
<zeromon_> 그속도로 달릴 공간도 있구요
<Work^Seony> 그렇죠...
<DarkCircle> 우주에서 막 실험이 가능하다면 뭔 짓이라도 해볼 수 있을거 같은데
<Work^Seony> 아 음모론을 너무 많이 봐서... ㅎㅎ  좀 줄여야겠어요
<zeromon_> ㅋㅋㅋ 전 별로 반대입니다.
<DarkCircle> 우주로 올라가서 하는것도 제한적이니 뭐 ..
<zeromon_> 여기서 우주다녀온 친구들은 정말 안간다고 하던데
<zeromon_> 그리고 병들도 많이 생겨요
<zeromon_> 전 추천 안합니다
<zeromon_> 우주여행
<DarkCircle> 아무래도 환경 자체가 다르니까요 ㅋㅋ
<zeromon_> 전 지구에서 살랍니다
<zeromon_> 아직 우주는 모르는게 너무많아요
<zeromon_> 화성 탐사선도 무지 무지 제한적이예여
<DarkCircle> 명왕성 근처까지 간거도 엄청나게 벌벌벌벌 기어서 갔던데
<Work^Seony> 그거 화성이주 프로젝트는 선발대 아직도 테스트 중이죠?
<DarkCircle> 몇년이나 걸렸더라 ...
<zeromon_> 옙
<zeromon_> 벌써 2번째인가 3번째인가 그럴거예요
<DarkCircle> 화성이 정말 살만한 환경인지는 실제로 가보지도 않았으니
<DarkCircle> 대기 성분이 어떤지도 모르고 ...
<zeromon_> 저번 학회에서 나사에서 발표했었는데 화구 하나 돌아보는데 무지 오래걸린데요
<zeromon_> 그래도 착륙은 성공적..
<Work^Seony> 도착하자마자 화성인들이 Go home yangkee 팻말들고 기다리고 있을 거에요 ㅋㅋ
<zeromon_> 아마 탐사선에서 트위터도 보내고 하는 것 같던데
<DarkCircle> 트위터 봇탱이를 심어놨다니 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 세상에 (...)
<zeromon_> 국가 프로젝트라 정보 공유해야합니다
<Work^Seony> 여기 시위 중인 화성인들: http://boldtgallery.com/var/albums/humor/mars_yankee_go_home.jpg?m=1283736478
<zeromon_> http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/mars/main/index.html
<DarkCircle> 화성하고 지구하고 또 거리가 있다보니 인터넷은 더럽(?)게 느리겠죠 (..?..)
<zeromon_> 거기 보면 사진들도 계속 업데이트 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 물은
<DarkCircle> 있는 것 같지가 않네요
<Work^Seony> 만들어먹어야죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 땅을 팠는데 막 독극물이 철철 나온다거나
<DarkCircle> 이러면 망.
<zeromon_> 거기 지질 분석도 하고 그래요
<zeromon_> 저도 거기 지질 샘플 받아서 분석했네요
<Work^Seony> 아직 유기물은 안나왔죠?
<DarkCircle> 아직은 대형 드릴 투입해서 굴착하고 이런건 없죠?
<Work^Seony> 대형드릴 안달았잖아요
<Work^Seony> 지금 화성 활동 중인 무인기가 규리 맞죠?
<zeromon_> 드릴 있습니다.. 그리고 유기물은 있죠
<zeromon_> 예 무인기에요
<zeromon_> 이름은 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 큐리오시티
<zeromon_> 아마도 그랬던 듯
<Work^Seony> 오퍼튜니티도 있나..
<zeromon_> 그거 한번 쏠때마다 여러국가에서 원하는 장비 달려고 경쟁이 무척 심합니다.
<Work^Seony> 잉?  오... 그런 사실이 있었군요...
<zeromon_> 중량과 공간이 제한되 있어서 겁나게 싸워요
<DarkCircle> 한국은 음 (...)
<zeromon_> 한국은 없어요
<DarkCircle> 생각코보니 한국은 진짜 신경 조차도 안쓰는듯 .
<zeromon_> 뭐 지구에서 잘 살면 되죠
<zeromon_> 뭘 우주까징
<zeromon_> 쓸데없는 돈 낭비 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 한국은, 한국 벗어나는 것도 힘든 실정이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon_> 저거 하나 쏘는데 세금 엄청 들어갑니다
<Work^Seony> 제 월급에서 떼간 세금도 저기에 들어가겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 한국은 그동안 우주사업한다고 삽질한게 돈이 어마어마해서 ...
<zeromon_> 에피소드 하나가\
<DarkCircle> 그것도 자체 기술도 아니고 러시아에서 살살살 비벼다가 산 엔진으로 -_-
<zeromon_> 처음에 착륙시켰는데 카메라로 아무것도 안보여서 엄청 실망하고 있다가 렌즈캡을 안 연것을 알고 많이 웃었답니다
<Work^Seony> 근데 울나라는 너무 기초과학을 무시해서... 앞으로도 우주는 자력으로 나가기 힘들지 않나 싶어요...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 렌즈캡...
<DarkCircle> 뭐 기초 과학 뿐만 아니라 이공계 자체를 천박하게 취급하죠.
<DarkCircle> 수준이 저급해서.
<zeromon_> 여러가지 에피소드가 있었는데 일년 지나고 나니 기억이 안나네요
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 "천박"까진 아니지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> 임진왜란때 오죽하면 그 왜놈들이 한국에서 도공을 골라다 납치했는데
<Work^Seony> 요즘 이공계 나와야 취업한다는 인식은 완전히 자리잡았는데...
<DarkCircle> 도공들은 자기네들이 납치 됐다고 그렇게 생각 안했데요
<DarkCircle> 왜냐면
<DarkCircle> 실제로 일본에서 도공을 대우하는 수준은
<DarkCircle> 우리나라 IT 엔지니어들이 미국가서 대우받는거랑 비슷.
<DarkCircle> 했다고.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 지금도 똑같아요 ㅋㅋ
<zeromon_> 뭐 다 비슷 비슷해요
<Work^Seony> 고등학생이 하스스톤으로 진화론 연구한거 화제네요...
<DarkCircle> 말이 인간 문화재니 하지 기술 문화재 이신분들은 국가에서 뭐 따로 장려정책 그런거 없어요. 못벌어먹으면 벌어먹을 수 있게 판을 깔아주는거도 아니고 그냥 굶어죽.
<DarkCircle> 그 얘기도 보니까 그냥 선생이 쌩~ 했던데.
<DarkCircle> 자유연구과제 줘놓고는 ... 애걔~ 고작 게임이야? 쌩~ ...
<DarkCircle> 저 졸업논문도 지도교수님이 보고 쌩깠는데
<DarkCircle> 정작 학회에서 보니까 데이터 엔지니어링 쪽 하는 교수님께서
<Work^Seony> 근데, 한 편으로는 이해도 가는게, 하스스톤을 안하면 그 논문이 이해가 안가겠죠
<DarkCircle> 오 이런 시도 괜찮군요 라고 ...
<DarkCircle> 우리나라는 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 선생 입장에서는, 애가 너무 게임에 빠져있군 정도로 생각했을테고..
<DarkCircle> 흠 근데 그 소논문 내용을 읽어보면
<DarkCircle> 매직더개더링 에서 쓰는 흔하게 쓰는 게임용어를 썼어요
<DarkCircle> 덱이 뭔진 몰라도 대충 카드? 같은 개념으로 보면
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그러니 더 이해가 안가겠죠...
<DarkCircle> 카드게임으로 생각할 수 있겠죠.
<DarkCircle> 화투판에서 "광" 같은거
<DarkCircle> 를 "만들 수 있다" 는게 요지니까.
<DarkCircle> 단순히 생겨나는게 아니라 업그레이드로 =3
<DarkCircle> 기능면에서 떨어지는건 도태되고 우수한 놈들이 살아남는다.
<DarkCircle> 군집의 업그레이드죠.
<DarkCircle> 인간사회도 사실 그렇게  해서 발전을 하는게 맞지만 한국은 안그래(먼산)
<Work^Seony> 결국 블리자드 한국지사 부사장까지 만나더라구요
<DarkCircle> 그런애는 그냥 미국 보내버려야돼요 ㅋㅋ 한국에서 썩히면 사람이 아까워서 ...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 전 어렸을때 계속 큰 고모가 한국 오시면서 니 가족은 미국와야된다 자꾸 그러시는게
<DarkCircle> 에이 뭐 한국은 괜찮아지겠지 싶었는데 ... 고모부쪽 집안이 좀 보는 눈이 되게 높았더군요.
<Work^Seony> 근데 제 의견도, 이공계 하시는 분들은 외국 나가야되요
<DarkCircle> 한국은 너무 좁아요. 진짜 뭔 실험을 거창하게 하려 치면 돈이 없어서 장비도 정말 애매하게 쪼그만거 사다가 그걸로 연구하고 ... 사소한거 가지고 목맬수밖에 없게 만들기도 하고 ...
<DarkCircle> 공대에서 좀 뭔가 하려면 십몇억 짜리 규모 장비 하나 갖다놓고 풀로드 걸어서 팔팔하게 굴리고 이러는 맛이 있어야 하는데
<DarkCircle> 쪼그만 데탑 하나 갖다놓고 시뮬레이터 하나 돌리고 (먼산)
<Work^Seony> 건물에 음식냄새 요동치는거 보니 점심시간이군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 점심사갖고와야겠네요
<DarkCircle> 하악 -ㅠ-
<zeromon_> 저는 이만 잠자리로.. 담에 봐요
<DarkCircle> 거긴 식당에 가서 따로 먹거나 굳이 이러지 않고 그냥 일하면서 먹고 그런 문화인가보네요.
<Work^Seony> 걍 다들 자기 사무실에서 먹어요
<Work^Seony> 자기 자리에서...
<DarkCircle> 각자 플레이네요
<Work^Seony> 한국에서는 사무실에서 음식냄새 풍기는걸 금기시하지만, 여긴 안그렇거든요
<DarkCircle> 뭐 사무실에서 음식냄새 풍기는걸 허용하는 경우는 어쩌다가나?
<Work^Seony> 그러다보니 저도 이제 혼자 먹는게 무지 편해요
<Work^Seony> 웹서핑하면서 밥 먹고 맘이 되게 편하거든요
<DarkCircle> 저도 언젠가부터는 흠 혼자 먹는게 편해지기 시작한때가 생겼는데
<DarkCircle> 왜 그렇게 됐냐면
<DarkCircle> 음식 시키는거 때문에 (먼산)
<DarkCircle> 다들 먹고 싶은건 있는데 그렇다고 그걸 안따라가는것도 눈치보이고 따라가자니 불편하고 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 맞아요 저도 그래요
<Work^Seony> 그닥 먹고싶지 않은데 어쩔 수 없이 따라가야하니...
<DarkCircle> 그리고 반대의 경우도 있는데
<DarkCircle> "정~말" 비싼거 먹고 싶은걸로 사준다고 ... 비싼거 막 골라.
<DarkCircle> 이래도 정작 같이 먹는 사람들 입장에서 보면 내가 먹고 싶던건 이게 아닌데 싶기도 하고 ...
<DarkCircle> 사준다니까 그냥 고르는데 비싼거 고르자니 뭐 눈치보이고 그런게 보이더라구요
<DarkCircle> 눈치 보지 말라는 말 자체도 되게 부담주는 말이고 (?)
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 글쵸...  그래서 전 안사줘도 되니까 제가 먹고싶은거 먹고싶어요
<DarkCircle> 언젠가부터 뷔페를 골라가는 버릇이 생겼는데
<DarkCircle> 그거 때문에 돈까스를 왕창 먹는다거나
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그러고 지내요 ㅋㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 한 여섯장 집어먹고나면 배불.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 거긴 보통 즐겨먹는 점심이 어떤 종류예요?
<Work^Seony> 주로 쌀밥 + 고기 에요
<Work^Seony> 어느 식당을 가도 쌀밥 달라면 다 줘요
<DarkCircle> 한국에서 보면 웃긴게 하와이언 스타일 하면
<DarkCircle> 무조건 과일 아니면 파인애플 올라가고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 돌 파인애플 농장이 있어서 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 쌀밥을 거기서도 먹는군요
<Work^Seony> 여긴 쌀밥이 주식이에요
<Work^Seony> 동양인이 워낙 많아서 동양문화가 뿌리깊게 박혀있거든요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 쌀밥 + 고기 + 반찬 이 기본 베이스죠
<DarkCircle> 뭐 한중일이나 크게 다르지 않네요.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 최근 추세대로라면 중국사람 늘어나는거나 ...
<DarkCircle> 등등 ..
<Work^Seony> http://s3-media2.fl.yelpcdn.com/bphoto/ZWwbugqjbfFbLAYH10osDA/348s.jpg
<Work^Seony> 이런 식으로요
<DarkCircle> 거기서도 한식집이 있을테니 하긴 ...
<DarkCircle> 거기 컵밥장사하면 의외로 잘 되겠는데요(?)
<Work^Seony> 가격 괜찮고 맛 괜찮으면 잘 될거요.  근데 여기는 어차피 쌀이 기본이라, 그렇게 특이한 음식은 아니에요
<Work^Seony> 그러다보니 백인들도 쌀밥을 도시락으로 싸갖고오는게 그닥 신기하지도 않을 정도죠...
<DarkCircle> 뭐 미국 본토에서도
<DarkCircle> 쌀이 건강에 좋다 뭐 그렇게 얼마전부터 얘기가 있다보니 ...
<Work^Seony> http://i.ytimg.com/vi/vnVvt8dYMyw/maxresdefault.jpg
<Work^Seony> 이게 하와이 맥도날드에서 파는 아침식사인데,
<Work^Seony> 본토 사람들한테 보여주면 깜짝 놀라요]
<Work^Seony> 맥도날드에서 쌀밥을 판다는게 상상이 안가는 일이라고 하더라구요
<DarkCircle> 괜찮네요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 이건 무슨 음 ?
<DarkCircle> 아 한국식 그 양철 도시락을 보여주면 이 사람들 환장할듯 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 걍 아침 메뉴에요
<DarkCircle> 밥에 겨란 후라이 딱 올려놓고 볶은 김치랑 스팸 딱 주면
<Work^Seony> 저게 사진에 비해서 실제로는 되게 큰겁니다
<Work^Seony> 스팸 조각 보이시죠?  저게 스팸 캔 큰거에서 그대로 썰은 거거든요
<DarkCircle> 네 대충 봐도 밥이 한공기 언저리 되는거 같네요
<DarkCircle> 겨란인거 같은데 저거도 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네
<DarkCircle> 스팸이야 워낙 짜니까 밥은 저정도 있는게 맞는거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 하와이가 스팸소비량에서 전세계 부동의 1위라네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 헐헐헐 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 전세계 소비량 다 합쳐도 하와이 못따라간대요
<DarkCircle> 전 집에 스팸이 쌓여있는데
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 하와이에서는 매년 스팸 축제라는게 열려요
<DarkCircle> 제 집에 있는 스팸은 거의 저 혼자 다먹 ...
<Work^Seony> 옛날엔 스팸 캔 큰거 하나에 $2도 안했는데,
<DarkCircle> 웬지 한국사람들이 ... 뭐랄까
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 $2.60씩 해서... 많이 올랐어요
<DarkCircle> 하와이의 그 독특(?)한 이미지를 잔뜩 상상하고 가면 완전 실망하겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 많이 실망하죠.
<DarkCircle> 3처넌 돈이라 좀 비싸긴 하네요 흠흠
<Work^Seony> 제 와이프는, 후회한다고 했었어요
<DarkCircle> (ㅎㄷ)
<Work^Seony> 3천원짜리가, 캔 큰거 얘기하는 거에요
<DarkCircle> 남자의 후회는 그런가보다지만 여자의 후회는 정말 후회하는건데 (...)
<Work^Seony> 마트에서 가끔 스팸 후려칠 때가 있는데, 그때 집중적으로 사죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그래도 한국처럼 닥달하는 분위긴 아니니까 ... 그건 나름 만족스러울 듯 싶네요
<Work^Seony> $1.60에 팔 때가 있어요
<DarkCircle> 헛!!
<Work^Seony> 그때 한 10캔씩 사서 창고에 쌓아두고 1년씩 먹죠
<DarkCircle> 그 10캔이라는게 주먹만한 캔이 아니군요 ㄱ-
<Work^Seony> 네 큰거..
<DarkCircle> 생각코보니 길쭉한 캔이 옛날에 있었던거 같은데 요새 한국에 안파는 그 스팸이요
<Work^Seony> 보통 한국 가정이라면 적어도 4번에 걸쳐서 먹을 수 있는 양...
<DarkCircle> 온가족이 네번에 걸쳐서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 여기서는 보통 2번에 먹어요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 햄 진짜 많이 드시나보네요
<DarkCircle> 음
<Work^Seony> 미국 음식들이 워낙 짜서, 스팸도 안짜지거든요
<Work^Seony> 첨엔 많이 먹었어요.  이젠 질려서 잘 안먹죠
<DarkCircle> 정말 거긴 볶음 김치 같은거 있어야 할듯.
<Work^Seony> 근데 이상한게, 스팸은 가끔 한 번씩 땡겨요
<DarkCircle> 피클이나
<DarkCircle> 한국으로치면
<DarkCircle> 라면 같은거죠 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 배고픈 생활할 때 라면 질리게 먹는데
<Work^Seony> 무수비 라고, 스팸 들어간 하와이 음식이 있거든요.  편의점에서 $1.60에 파는데 그걸로 충족하죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> ㅎㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> https://therefill.files.wordpress.com/2014/02/spam-musubi.jpg
<Work^Seony> 이렇게 생겼어요
<DarkCircle> 스팸초밥 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저게, 스팸 캔 큰사이즈에서 썰은거라 밥도 양이 꽤 되죠
<Work^Seony> 아침에 먹으면 나름 든든해요
<DarkCircle> 주먹밥 대자네요
<Work^Seony> 하와이에서 아주 대중적인 음식이에요
<Work^Seony> 편의점에서도 팔죠
<DarkCircle> 한국으로 치면 삼각김밥에서 김을 좀 많이 줄이고 스팸을 크게 넣은 ..
<Work^Seony> 네.  아마 양으로 치면 삼각김밥 2배 사이즈 정도 되는거 같네요
<DarkCircle> 네 크기상으로 보면 그런거 같네요
<DarkCircle> 워낙 스팸이 크니까
<Work^Seony> 가끔 스팸 생각나면 편의점에서 걍 저거 사먹어요
<DarkCircle> 그거에 밥양을 맞춰서 저렇게 만들다보면 스팸 작은거 한 캔 크기가 될듯.
<Work^Seony> 네 비슷할 거에요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 웃기는게, 유럽애들이 하와이 처음 오면 음식 때문에 되게 당황스러워해요
<Work^Seony> 식당가서 분명 마늘치킨을 시켰는데, 밥이랑 치킨만 나와! ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 학기 첫날 식당에서 유럽애가 음식 나온거 보고 얼굴에 되게 당황스러워하는걸 봤거든요
<DarkCircle> 막 얼굴 시뻘개지고 표정은 음 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그만큼 하와이는 동양문화가 뿌리깊게 박혀있어요
<Work^Seony> 양식당 가도 밥 달라면 줘요
<Work^Seony> 심지어 김치 달라면 주는데도 있을껄요
<DarkCircle> 보통 하와이 라고 생각하면
<DarkCircle> 잘 구워진 햄버그 패티에 빵에 파인애플에 신선한 야채 약간에
<DarkCircle> 칵테일을 곁들여먹을거다 (...)
<DarkCircle> 라고 생각할건데
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 와이키키 같은 관광지 가면 그렇긴 하죠
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 파인애플이 유명하다보니...
<DarkCircle> 사실 알고 보면 그런 음식... 고급이더군요 손도 많이 가고
<Work^Seony> 사실 파인애플이 진짜 싸고 진짜 맛있어요
<Work^Seony> 세상에 이렇게 맛있는 과일이 있나 싶을 정도로 맛있어요
<DarkCircle> 하나 시키면 우리돈으로 막 보통 20불 하고
<DarkCircle> 전 파인애플이 처음에 ... 음
<DarkCircle> 나무에 달려서 나온다(?)라고 생각했었는데
<DarkCircle> 실제 파인애플 농장 사진을 보니까 아니더군요 (...)
<DarkCircle> 어떻게 생겼더라 ...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 네 상상이상이죠
<Work^Seony> 땅에서 솟아요
<DarkCircle> 난화분같이 바닥에서 뿅하고 나와서 ..
<DarkCircle> 당황스럽 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 여기서는 골든 파인애플이라고해서 노란갈색빛 나는 파인애플인데, 한 개에 $2 밖에 안해요
<DarkCircle> 분명히 만화책에서 본건 파인애플은 나무에 달려있었던건데.
<Work^Seony> 엄청나게 달아서, 입에 넣자마자 침이 요동을 칠 정도죠
<Work^Seony> 진짜 맛있긴 맛있어요...
<Work^Seony> 아이러니하게, 워낙 흔해서 자주 안먹어요
<Work^Seony> 오히려 여기서도 가격이 좀 비싼 망고나 파파야 같은게 더 땡기죠
<DarkCircle> 한국은 귤이 그렇게 (?) 흔해졌더라고요.
<DarkCircle> 전 사실 귤이랑 오렌지를 그렇게 싫어하는데
<Work^Seony> 아 근데 그러고보니 여기는 한국같은 귤은 없어요
<DarkCircle> 비슷(?)한 한라봉은 ...
<DarkCircle> 먹어보니 땡김 (...)
<Work^Seony> 만다린 오렌지라고 귤 비스무리하게 생긴게 있는데, 한국 귤보단 좀 맛없어요
<DarkCircle> 즈른 ...
<Work^Seony> 대신 여기 감이랑 복숭아가 환상적으로 맛있쬬
<DarkCircle> 한라봉을 갖다 심으면 대박이겠군요
<DarkCircle> 한라봉이 올해 나온게 엄~청나게 달았어요
<Work^Seony> 한라봉 맛있죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 한라봉 과당 첨가 없이 그냥 그대로 짜면 오렌지 쥬스 딱 되는 ...
<DarkCircle> 어지간해선 또 시중에선 잘 안파는데 한라봉이 워낙 비싸기도 하고요
<Work^Seony> 여기 파인애플이 그 정도로 달아요
<DarkCircle> 제주도 갔다올떄면 농장에서 따가라고 하긴 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 돌 파인애플 농장가면, 파인애플 아이스크림이라는걸 팔거든요.  거기에 토핑 식으로 파인애플을 얹어주는데, 아이스크림보다 파인애플이 더 달 정도죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 크흐흐 그렇게 달면 몇번 먹다가 진짜 입에 못대겠네요
<DarkCircle> 너무 달아서 .
<Work^Seony> 근데 요즘 돌에서 파인애플 그만하고 커피에 손댄다는 소문이 있어서 어떻게 될지 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 단거 싫어하면 많이 못먹을 정도에요
<Work^Seony> 저는 워낙 단걸 좋아하는지라...
<FriedChicken_> 어으음
<FriedChicken_> 사실 그 단것도 말이죠...
<FriedChicken_> 단게 엄청 달아지면 그 단맛의 수준이 어느 일정 이상 올라갈때쯤부턴가
<FriedChicken_> 혀가 얼얼해져요
<Work^Seony> 전 안그래요 ㅎㅎ
<FriedChicken_> 보통 그걸 '맵다' 라고 하든가 ..
<Work^Seony> 크리스피 도넛 아시죠?
<FriedChicken_> 네
<Work^Seony> 그거 한 상자에 12개 들어있는데,
<FriedChicken_> 딱 그정도 수준의 당도면 뭐 괜찮죠(?)
<Work^Seony> 저는 한 상자를 앉은자리에서 다 먹고도 더 먹고싶은걸 참는 정도에요
<FriedChicken_> 살찌고 말고는 나중의 문제고 ㅋㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 어차피 1일1식하니까 칼로리는 신경 안쓰죠
<Work^Seony> 며칠 지나면 다 빠지니깐..
<FriedChicken_> 전 그거 먹고 싶어도 못먹 (...) 크리스피 도넛 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 다만, 당분섭취는 좀 신경쓰여요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 전 대부분의 단맛 음식은 아스파탐으로 대체하긴 하는데...
<FriedChicken_> 아스파탐 안좋지 않나요?
<FriedChicken_> 사카린 나트륨이라면 모를까
<Work^Seony> 아직 정식으로 보고된건 없는 걸로 알고있어요
<Work^Seony> 안좋다 라고 얘기하는 부분이 뭐냐면요ㅡ
<Work^Seony> 그걸 먹으면, 혀에서는 단걸 느끼는데 사실 진짜 당분은 아니잖아요
<FriedChicken_> 당뇨병 환자들이 인공설탕으로 대체하는게 있긴해요
<FriedChicken_> 네 그쵸
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 뇌에서 제대로된 당분을 섭취하라고 요구를 하게된대요
<Work^Seony> 그러다보니, 그걸 먹어도 계속 단걸 찾게된다고 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 다이어트하는데 도움이 안된다고는 하는데,
<Work^Seony> 저는 이미 아스파탐에 익숙해져서 단거 안찾아요
<FriedChicken_> 당중에 제일 무서운게
<Work^Seony> 그리고 라즈곤님 말씀이, 아스파탐 먹고 설탕섭취 안하면 실제로 도움이 된다고 하네요
<FriedChicken_> 액상과당인데
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 그거 장난 아니죠
<FriedChicken_> 이놈은 뇌 속에 어떤 제어부를 마비시켜서
<FriedChicken_> 배가 찢어질때까지 먹게 하더군요 ㄱㅡ
<Work^Seony> 제가 실제로 겪은건데,
<Work^Seony> 1일 1식을 아주 심하게 할 때 당시에,
<Work^Seony> 일반 코카콜라 캔 한 모금을 마셨거든요
<Work^Seony> 정말 설탕이 온몸에 퍼지는듯한 느낌이 쫙 들면서 너무 행복했어요
<Work^Seony> 실제로 느낀 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<FriedChicken_> 콜라는 그나마 까스가 배에 차는데
<FriedChicken_> 무탄산에 액상과당 범벅이면
<FriedChicken_> 정말 끔찍 ㄱㅡ
<Work^Seony> 과일쥬스 같은거요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래서 저는 그냥 costco 가면 다이어트 콜라만 삽니다
<FriedChicken_> 네 과일 갈아넣은거도 아니고 과일 향 쥬스 같은거요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 미국에는 다이어트 마운틴듀도 팔거든요
<Work^Seony> 마운틴듀, 닥터페퍼, 스프라이트, 썬키스트 다 있어요
<FriedChicken_> 마운틴 듀는 맛이 이상해서 땡기지가 않더군요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그래요?  마운틴듀는 geek의 상징인데 ㅎㅎ
<FriedChicken_> 닥터페퍼는 좀 익숙해지니 괜찮은데
<FriedChicken_> 그 뭐랄까
<Work^Seony> 와우 좀 한다 하는 사람들 책상에 마운틴듀 없으면 무효입니다 ㅋㅋ
<FriedChicken_> 아스트랄한 시큼한맛
<Work^Seony> 좀비랜드가 망쳤어 ㅋ
<FriedChicken_> 엌
<Work^Seony> 그러고보니 예전 제 사수였던 사람도 엄청 geeky했는데, 그 사람도 항상 마운틴듀만 마셨어요.
<FriedChicken_> 닥터페퍼는 도시락집에서 팔아서 도시락 한끼 먹고나면 천원 주고 한캔 뽑아서 쮹 들이키면 그만한 입가심에 소화제(?)가 없거든요
<Work^Seony> 흐... 천원이라니까 되게 비싸게 느껴지네요...
<Work^Seony> 350ml죠?
<FriedChicken_> 대학원생이 닥터페퍼 모르면 간첩
<FriedChicken_> 그거보단 조금 커요
<Work^Seony> 여기서는 250ml짜리 구경하기 어려워서, 가끔 한국 드라마에서 캔음료 마시는거 보면 되게 신기해요
<FriedChicken_> 거의 500ml 하는 퉁퉁한 캔
<Work^Seony> 아
<FriedChicken_> 맥주캔처럼 생긴거 말이죠
<Work^Seony> 네
<Work^Seony> 닥터페퍼는 이제 맛없어서 잘 안마셔요 ㅎㅎ
<FriedChicken_> 물론 그런 음식점에서 팔지 않으면
<Work^Seony> 룻비어는 가끔 땡기네요
<FriedChicken_> 편의점은 거의 2처넌 해요
<Work^Seony> 흐... 2천원..
<FriedChicken_> 오리지널 코카콜라가
<FriedChicken_> 500미리가 2처넌 -_-
<FriedChicken_> 미 뭐 무슨 ...
<FriedChicken_> 근데 말입니다(?)
<Work^Seony> 헐 비싸군요...
<FriedChicken_> 그 동네 에 보면 대형 슈퍼마켓처럼 생긴
<FriedChicken_> 중소 마켓 체인 있어요
<FriedChicken_> 거기서 1.25리터 짜리 하나 사는데 1300원
<FriedChicken_> 같은 코카콜라인데 편의점이 엄청 바가지
<Work^Seony> 대용량일수록 싸긴한데, 편의점이 좀 심하게 비싸긴 하죠
<FriedChicken_> 물론. 대형매장도 바가지. 체인형 슈퍼마켓에서만 그렇게 싸게 가능
<FriedChicken_> 대형매장에서도 1.25리터 사면 거의 2.5천원 3처넌 이래요
<FriedChicken_> 엄청 비싸게 파는건데 사람들이 싼줄 알고 낚임
<Work^Seony> 아... 비싸군요..
<FriedChicken_> 제대로 싸게 파는 집은 대충 1300원 언저리에 팔아요
<FriedChicken_> 도매가도 아님 - -;
<FriedChicken_> 소매가로 1300원이 사실 정상 가격 수준이고
<Work^Seony> 코카콜라 사장이 몰몬인거 아시죠?
<FriedChicken_> 도매가로 넘어가면 1천원도 안돼요
<Work^Seony> 설립자라고 해야하나...
<FriedChicken_> 네 알죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 암튼, 그쪽이 몰몬이라 몰몬재단에 엄청나게 서포트 해준다네요
<FriedChicken_> 요새 한국 보면 후기성도교회라고 이름표 달고다니는 빽횽들 둘씩 엄청 돌아다녀요
<FriedChicken_> 걔네들 몰몬교인데 아무도 눈치 못챔
<Work^Seony> 근데, 몰몬교인들이 사람들은 사실 좋아요
<Work^Seony> 단란한 가정에 화목한 모습... 뭐 그런거..  싸우스파크에서 제대로 깠죠 ㅎㅎ
<FriedChicken_> 옷차림 보면 상당히 젠툴하더군요
<Work^Seony> 몰몬교애들이 외국에 선교나가는거, 다 자비로 나가는거라네요
<FriedChicken_> 하나같이 똑같은 정장에
<Work^Seony> 근데 얘네들 보면, 한국말 어느정도 쪼끔 하잖아요...  그래서 누군가 하는 말이, 전 세계에서 가장 진보된 외국어 교육은 몰몬교일지도 모른다라는 소리가 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<FriedChicken_> 네 한국말 그냥 거침없이 하더군요
<FriedChicken_> 썩 잘한다 이정도는 아닌데 좀 하네? 정도
<Work^Seony> 그게 제가 알기로 3개월인가 6개월 교육받고 나가는걸로 알고있거든요
<FriedChicken_> 어딜 가는데 지들이 알아서 다 찾아다녀요
<FriedChicken_> 일본에도 몰몬교 퍼져있던데
<FriedChicken_> 프로그래밍 배우러가자 해놓고 루비로 뭐 하는데 알고보니 몰몬교(?)
<Work^Seony> 미국 유타의 인구 90% 이상이 몰몬이라니.. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 유타에서 제일 좋은 학교는 몰몬재단에서 세운 학교래잖아요 브리검영 대학이라고..
<Work^Seony> 하와이에도 브리검영 캠퍼스가 있는데, 학비가 싸서 중국애들이 많이 와요
<FriedChicken_> 그만큼 비용을 엄청나게 부어가면서 투자를 많이 하고 신경을 쓴다는 얘기죠
<FriedChicken_> 몰몬교쪽에 뭔가 스터디 같은걸 하는걸 보면
<FriedChicken_> 유태인 스타일이예요
<Work^Seony> 네 심지어, 학비 대비 가장 좋은 학교로 선정될 정도에요
<Work^Seony> 몰몬 출신 기업인들이 기부를 많이 한다더라구요
<FriedChicken_> 알게모르게 깐깐하고 꼼꼼한게 보이던 ...
<Work^Seony> 거기 다닌 한국 유학생들 말 들어보면, 남자는 반바지 입으면 안되고 머리 길러서도 안되고 여러가지 규율이 좀 많대요
<FriedChicken_> 네 머리도 군대머리처럼 싹 밀고 다녀요
<Work^Seony> 하와이 중심번화가에서 좀 멀리 떨어져있다보니 자주는 못만나는데, 가끔 만나서 얘기해보면 신기해요 ㅎㅎ
<FriedChicken_> 정말 깔끔하게 라기보단 이건 뭐 한국 고등학교나 다를바가 없 (...)
<FriedChicken_> 두발단속 (...)
<FriedChicken_> 한국은 군국주의 잔재로 남은건데
<FriedChicken_> 그쪽은 아니니 (...)
<Work^Seony> 데이빗 윌콕이라는 나름 유명한 사람이 하나 있는데, 그 사람이 강연한 것 중 황금시대 라는 영상이 있거든요
<Work^Seony> 음모론자는 아닌데 저런 얘기하니까 좀 재밌네요
<Work^Seony> 우리 태양계가 우주 어딘가가를 통과하면서 받게되는 에너지로 인해 DNA 구조가 바뀌어서 새로운 세상을 맞이할거다 라는 내용요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-07-31
<crixer> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<crixer> 대화가너무많아서 그냥 패스~
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요ㅛㅛ?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<crixer> 요즘 자동차 해킹에 대한 이슈가 많네요.
<autowiz> 핸드폰리아 자동차랑 또...
<autowiz> 가정 자동화 되면 이것도 좀 걱정이지요
<crixer> 그래서
<crixer> 만약에 집에 스마트 뭐더라
<crixer> 이름이 잘 생각안나는데 노트북도 그렇고 캠기능이 있을 떄 본인이 사용하지 않을 경우에는 포스트잇 같은걸로 가려두라고 조언하더라고요
<crixer> cctv도 비밀번호 안 거시고 사용하시는 분들 많은데 그런 cctv를 볼 수 있는 사이트가 있더라고요 ㅋㅋ
<crixer> 스마트 홈이였던가
<crixer> 그런 이름이였던거 같은데 맞나요?
<crixer> 거기에 캠기능있어서 해킹에 노출될 경우 집에서 뭐하는지 다 볼수 있다고 조심하라고 하시네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 불금도 왔고
<autowiz> 점심시간도 다가오고 있고
<autowiz> 활활 타오르기만 하면 되는건가요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아우 더워...
<razGon_MINILA> 맛점하세요.
<razGon_MINILA> 너무  덥네요
<samahui_ws> 정말 많이 덥네요
<samahui_ws> 점심 맛나게 드세요
<PotatoGim> 즐거운 점심 시간 되시길~
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 오랜만에 뵙습니다. 점심 맛있게 드세요~
<crixer> 점심 맛있게드세요~
<razGon_MINILA> autowiz, 오래간만입니다. ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 점심 맛잇게 드세요.ㅎ
<samahui_ws> 점심 먹고 왔습니다
<samahui_ws> 요즘 더워서 그런지 입맛이 없네요. 걍 김밥사와서 먹었네요
<autowiz> 덥고 입맛없을땐 정말 그냥 간단하게 때우는게 좋은거 같아요
<autowiz> 냉면이라던가 쫄면이라던가 김밥이라던가   ... 아..  꿀꺽..
<samahui_ws> 네 편하게 먹는걸로 입맛없을때 때우면 그래도 먹을만 하죠
<autowiz> 그리고 영양보충은 가끔 삼계탕 같은걸로 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 너무 귀찮고 더워서 입맛이 없어서 먹었는데 김밥이 맛있어서 다행이였습니다
<samahui_ws> 삼계탕... 지난 복날을 전후로 연속 3일 먹었더니 질려요
<samahui_ws> 말복에도 그냥 다른거 먹을까 싶은 생각이 드네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 요즘 매운갈비찜이 막 땡기는데
<samahui_ws> 매운 갈비찜 맛나죠... 다만 먹으면 속쓰려서 전 자주 못먹겠더군요
<jun_> 안녕하시렵니까~?  ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 냉명을 먹고 싶은 생각은 있는데... 정말 맛있게 하는집이 별로 없어서 ... 애매한 냉면 먹으면 되려 부디끼더라고요
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
<jun_> 사마휘형님 안녕하십니까~
<jun_> 아! 어제 요리 관련되서 물어볼게 있었는데 ㅎㅎㅎ 잠깐 질문해도 될까요?
<samahui_ws> 네
<samahui_ws> 잘 알지 못하니 답변이 부족해도 이해해주세요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 거기다 오늘은 좀 바빠서 대답이 늦거나 없을지도 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 요즘 쬐금 바쁘네요~
<autowiz> 요리는 정성이고 사랑입니다. ^____^
<jun_> 아 바쁘시면 나중에 질문할께요.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어제 요리... 뭐가 있었었죠?
<jun_> 어제 요리요..?
<autowiz> 쿼리 하신건가 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 다시 돌아왔습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 리하이요 ^^
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 더운 오후네요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 블더님~
<jun_> 블더님 안녕하세요~
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 느므느므 덥네요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 대학교 친구중에 주식을 하는데
<ipeter> 스탁론이라는걸 받아서
<ipeter> 하는 녀석이 있어요.
<ipeter> 근데 어제 저보고 3000만원만 대출받아 빌려달라고 하더군요.
<ipeter> 과연 여러분은 빌려주실건가요?
<PotatoGim> 절대...
<PotatoGim> 네이버...
<PotatoGim> 만일 제게 3천만원을 그냥 줄 수 있을 정도로 여유가 있다면... 받을 생각 안하고 주고 말겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> OK(0): NAVER(1)
<PotatoGim> 주고 잊어버릴 수 있을 정도면 OK 아니면 NAVER
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 사기가틈. NAVER
<ipeter> OK(0): NAVER(1) 현재 네이버 한표입니다.
<ipeter> 헉
<DarkCircle> 우분투 코리아 참여구성원중에 한분 사기 당한 경험이 실제로 있습니다.
<ipeter> 사기는 아녜요.
<ipeter> 저랑 같이 주식 하는 대학교 친구입니다.
<DarkCircle> 똑같은 이유.
<ipeter> OK(0): NAVER(2)
<ipeter> 네이버가 두표로 앞서나갑니다...ㅠ
<ipeter> 제 주식으로 담보대출 받아서 좀 도와달랬는데...
<ipeter> 제게는 좀 부담되는 부탁이었어요..
<ipeter> 사기는 아니었는데...
<DarkCircle> 담보대출 나중에 못갚으면 법원에 끌려갑니다.
<ipeter> 그걸로 그녀석이 받아서 주식에 반대매매 막고
<ipeter> 그날 주식 떨어지면답이 없고,
<DarkCircle> 이것도 제가 경험했던거.
<ipeter> 오른다면 갚았겠죠..
<ipeter> 근데 어제 떨어졌다는...
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 감당 안되면 바로 손털고 나오는게 답. 아니면 초 장기로 쥐고 있든지.
<ipeter> 저도 오늘 걱정되서 친구에게 카톡하니까, 말걸지말래요..ㅠ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 근데 저도 그렇게 대출을 많이 받아본것은 아니라서..ㅠ 겁이났어요..ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 투자규모가 어느정도 되는데요?
<autowiz> 레버리지 , 선물 이런거 잘못하면 정말 극심한 마이너스 상황에 빠질 수 있습니다. 조심하세요
<DarkCircle> 소액이면 털고 나오는게 답이고 액수가 좀 크면 그냥 쥐고 계시는게 =3..
<PotatoGim> 큭.. 한진중공업 나쁜 놈들...ㅜㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 전 안해도 이미 극심한 마이너스
<bluedusk> 인생이 마이너스인듯
<bluedusk> DarkCircle:  소괴기나 먹죠 압구정 ㄲㄲ
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 제 투자규모요..?
<ipeter> 전 뭐 몇천 안되고,
<ipeter> 그친구는 스탁론까지 굴려서 2억인데..
<ipeter> 거의 1억 날린듯해요.
<DarkCircle> 그럼 뭐 방치가 답 ...
<Haz3> 하이~
<Haz3> 냠냠
<DarkCircle> 심심하면 놀러오시는 헤즈옹 하욥 'ㅅ'/
<Haz3> DarkCircle: 일은 하루에 하나씩...
<Haz3> =.=
<Haz3> 오늘은 midi 입력 받아서 출력하는 프로그램? 하나 짰어요.
<Haz3> 90라인...
<Haz3> python 좋음.. ㅠㅠ
<samahui_ws> 꼭 필요한(없으면 굶어죽거나 병원에 못감)이 아니고서야 어찌 대출(본인도 빌려서)받아 남을 주나요
<samahui_ws> 절대 안됩니다
<Haz3> 대출받아 남 주다니..
<Haz3> 나 먹을 돈도 없는데.. ㅠㅠ
<samahui_ws> 그것도 주식한다는건... 일종의 도박을 하는것과 마찬가지인데 어찌 그런데다 돈을... 그것도 대출받아주나요
<samahui_ws> 절대 안됩니다
<samahui_ws> 다들 불금을 즐기세요
<DarkCircle> 90라인
<Haz3> 오늘은 퇴근하고 뭐하지..
<DarkCircle> 조...좋다*-ㅅ-*
<Haz3> DarkCircle: 너무 긴가요? ㅠㅠ
<samahui_ws> 전 일이 있어서 외부로 나댕기다 올께요
<DarkCircle> 적당하네요 -ㅠ-
<ipeter> samahui_ws: 네네...근데 친구가 무척이나 섭섭해하네요.
<ipeter> 잘 다녀오세요..!
<DarkCircle> 100라인 언저리면 딱인듯
<samahui_ws> 그런거로 섭섭해 하는 친구면 그다지 친구가 아니라고 생각됩니다
<Haz3> 2.35KB
<Haz3> py2exe 하면 5.58MB ㅡ.ㅡ
<samahui_ws> 여유가 있는 상황에 그냥 줄 정도 되는 사람에게 빌려달래서 안주면 서운할수 있지만 대출로 달라뇨 안되죠
<autowiz> 윈10 가상 데스크톱이라는게 어떤 기능 인가요?
<DarkCircle> 윈도우가 잘못했네영 -ㅠ- ...
<samahui_ws> 그거 이해 못하면 그친구도 친구로써 문제네요
<samahui_ws> 그럼 댕겨올께요
<Haz3> 배포하려면 python은 무리니까요.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> Haz3:  퇴근하고 압구정와 같이 소괴기나 묵자
<DarkCircle> 긍게요
<Haz3> library도 있어야 하고.
<Haz3> bluedusk: 멀어. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> Android M 부터.. MIDI가 들어가서. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 잘 되네요.. ㅡ0ㅡ
<Haz3> bluedusk: 요즘 허리 아퍼서.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 요양해야해...
<DarkCircle> 요샌 미디칩이 손톱만하게 나오는데다
<DarkCircle> 음원 불러오면 -ㅅ- 끄덕
<bluedusk> DarkCircle: 그럼 어쩔수 없네요 우리끼리 소괴기나
<DarkCircle> 전 내일까지 마무리 해야 하는 일이 ~( - -)~
<Haz3> 구글이 자꾸 이상한 기능 넣어서...
<Haz3> 귀찮게. ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> 전 어제부터 백수라
<Haz3> 아가씨 만나.
<DarkCircle> 거시기한 곳을 나오셨군요 -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 만날 아가씨가 없는데?
<Haz3> 흐음..
<Haz3> 저런..
<Haz3> 프리노드 웹챗 이상해..
<Haz3> 자동 스크롤이 안되네. ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> 음 저런
<DarkCircle> 웹으로 하시능군요 -ㅛ-
<Haz3> 회사에 막혀 있어서.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 흐음..
<Haz3> 옵션질 하니 잘 되네. ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 졸렸 -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 오홍
<bluedusk> 역시 옵션질
<Haz3> 흐음.. 회사에서 감청은 안하겠지. ㅡ.ㅡa
<bluedusk> 그럼 오늘은 누구랑 소괴기 먹지?
<Haz3> 뭐 해도.. 별 얘기 없으니..
<Haz3> bluedusk: 아가씨 만나...
<bluedusk> 어차피 여기서 한 이야기 웹에 로그로 남을껄?
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> 만날 아가씨가 없어
<Haz3> 소개팅해...
<bluedusk> 소개팅 해주게?
<Haz3> bluedusk: 어떤 여자를 원해?
<Haz3> 말만해..
<Haz3> 말만...
<Haz3> ...
<bluedusk> 응
<bluedusk> 말만이라도 고맙다
<bluedusk> .......................................................
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Haz3> 그냥 여자면 돼?
<bluedusk> 응
<Haz3> 흐음... 뭔가 할일이 없네.. ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<Haz3> 기능 구현은 끝났고...
<Haz3> 렙업은 매클이 하고...
<Haz3> 놀아도 회사는 돈주고..
<Haz3> 요즘 회사가 어렵다는데..
<Haz3> 진짠가. ㅡ.ㅡa
<bluedusk> 사내 보유금이 몇조라던데..현찰로?
<DarkCircle> 매출이 확 줄은건 맞아요.
<Haz3> bluedusk: 승남이가 소개팅 할 사람 찾던데..
<bluedusk> 누군지 모르는데..
<DarkCircle> 요새 LG 주식이 계속 떨어지다가 바닥에서 꾸물거리고 있는 중이라  - -;
<DarkCircle> "LG 전자" ..
<Haz3> 구글에 팔린다는 루머나 돌고..
<Haz3> 팔면 나도 같이 팔리는 건가.. =.=
<bluedusk> 오 구글직원으로 갈아 타는겨?
<HolyKnight> http://okky.kr/article/70730
<Haz3> DarkCircle: 주식 안사서 다행임.. ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 블루찡....
<bluedusk> 넹
<ipeter> ㅜㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 요즘 주식시장 대폭락입니다.ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 드디어 끓는 시간대 돌입
<ipeter> 저도 희대의 마이너스 중입니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 분명히 제가 -ㅅ- 5~7시에 깨어있었는데 말이죠.
<DarkCircle> 그때는 당장 비가 올거 같았슴 ...
<DarkCircle> 요새 맨날 날씨가 이러는걸 보면
<DarkCircle> 하늘에서 -ㅅ- 누군가를 끓여 죽일 모양 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> (부들부들)
<HolyKnight> 오늘
<HolyKnight> 주식대폭락 원인이
<HolyKnight> 뭔가유
<Haz3> 9년전 글이군..
<Haz3> 냠냠...
<bluedusk> 냠냠
<DarkCircle> 냠냠
<Haz3> 폰 판매량 늘릴 수 있는 아이템이 있는데...
<HolyKnight> 엥 대폭락아니구만
<Haz3> 게임 매클... ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<Haz3> 게임 매클 어플 하나 넣어주면... 중고폰도 구할 듯 한데.. ㅡ.ㅡa
<Haz3> 냠냠...
<Haz3> bluedusk: 게임은 안해?
<bluedusk> 응
<bluedusk> 재미가 없네ㅛ
<Haz3> 응... 그래.
<bluedusk> 요즘 뭘해도 재미가 없음
<Haz3> 여자만나.
<Haz3> 애만들어..
<Haz3> 결혼해...
<Haz3> =.=
<bluedusk> 만날 여자가 없어..
<ipeter> 아무래도 환율때문에 외국인이 손털고 나가는듯합니다.
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> 애는 혼자 못만들더라고..
<bluedusk> 결혼도 혼자 못하고..
<DarkCircle> 환율 불안한건 맞(...)
<Haz3> 블덕 외모면...
<Haz3> 키큰훈남인데..
<bluedusk> 나 어제 몸무게 재보니깐 0.1t 넘겼더라..
<bluedusk> 그래서 더 울해짐
<Haz3> 흐음;;;
<DarkCircle> 좋네요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 고무줄 몸무게의 시작
<Haz3> 요즘은 농구 안해?
<bluedusk> 어 작년 여름에 십자인대 뿌러져서
<Haz3> 으응...
<HolyKnight> 본좌 아무리 먹어도 살 안찜
<bluedusk> 그뒤로 의사가 운동할생각 꿈에서도 하지 말래
<Haz3> 난 아직 0.1t 안되는데.. =.=
<HolyKnight> 60킬로유지.
<bluedusk> HolyKnight: 저도 10년 전까지 그랬어요
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄴ
<bluedusk> 아무리 먹어도 70카로대 유지..
<bluedusk> 15년 전이군
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷ
<DarkCircle> 전 62 <-> 70 왔다갔다.
<DarkCircle> 맘먹으면 찌울 수 있고 -ㅅ-
<Haz3> 80대로 가야할텐데..
<DarkCircle> 맘먹으면 뺄 수 있고
<Haz3> 살쪄서 허리가 아프나.. ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> DarkCircle:  저도 5년전엔 그랬어요
<Haz3> DarkCircle: 남자라면 80 이상은 되야...
<Haz3> =.=
<Haz3> 남자가 무게없이 6~70은..
<DarkCircle> 키가 그렇게 안커서 -ㅅ-a
<Haz3> 요즘은 오리할배 안오시나.
<bluedusk> 오떡할배 솬해죠?
<Haz3> 앙.. 심심하니..
<Haz3> 5시까지 놀고 가야지.
<DarkCircle> 오떡할배 19금에서도 조용 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> HanIRC는 좀 버리라고 해야 -ㅅ-a ;;
<bluedusk> 문자 보냈는데
<bluedusk> 대답 오는거 보니 오실듯?
<DarkCircle> 올해 맛폰 실적 ... LG만 어려운거 아니네요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 샘숭도 마찬가지네
<Haz3> 문자하는 사이군..
<duck_> 하이
<Haz3> 떡할배 하이용~
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ-/ 할베에에에~
<bluedusk> 어차피 맛폰 시적 젤 안좋은건 사과사 아닌가요?
<Haz3> 올만이에요.
<duck_> 바이
<bluedusk> 할베~~~~
<bluedusk> ...
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> duck_: 덥썩
<duck_> ...
<bluedusk> 할배를 반겨주는 정겨운 사회
<Haz3> duck_: 부비부비
<DarkCircle> 문자하는 사이라니
<DarkCircle> 좋다*-_-*
<Haz3> 사겨라~ 사겨라~
<Haz3> 떡할배 서울 언제 와요?
<DarkCircle> 비밀 결사 19채널은 주겄고 ...
<duck_> 교육있을때만 가고 있어요
<Haz3> 흐음..
<Haz3> 함 놀러와요.
<duck_> 보통 봄에 교육가는데...내년에도 가볼까 싶네요.
<Haz3> 제가 소주 1병 살께요.
<duck_> 그 소주1병이 자가증식해서 10병쯤 되면 갈게요
<bluedusk> 나더 서울놀러가면 소주 1병 사주나?
<Haz3> bluedusk: 너 서울이람서.
<bluedusk> 나 이사가는데
<Haz3> duck_: 그럼 10잔..
<bluedusk> 나 백수라서
<Haz3> bluedusk: 어디로?
<bluedusk> 좀 멀리 떨어진 외곽으로..
<bluedusk> 설집값 넘 비쌈
<Haz3> 경기도?
<bluedusk> 아니.. 개포동..
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> ....
<Haz3> 거기 서울이잖아.
<DarkCircle> 거긴 외곽이 아니
<DarkCircle> ...
<bluedusk> 양재동이 살기 좋은데..ㅠㅠ
<duck_> 개가 포동포동
<Haz3> 양재동보다는 외곽이긴 하지.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<duck_> 블덕옹 이직하시는건가요?
<DarkCircle> 개포동이라고 하니 미사일 이름같 ...
<Haz3> 난 언제 뭍에서 사나..
<bluedusk> duck_:  저 수욜날부로 짤리고 어제부터 백수..ㅋ
<duck_> 서울에 안사니까 서울지명도 모르고...그러니 대화도 못끼고...개가 포동포동같은 드립이나치고...
<bluedusk> 오떡님도 서울 오세요
<Haz3> 지금이 살기 좋은데... 전세값이.. ㅠㅠ
<duck_> bluedusk: 나간거예요 짤린거예요?
<DarkCircle> 나간거일듯.
<bluedusk> duck_: 뭐 제손으로 사직서를 쓰긴 했지만..
<duck_> 훌...
<bluedusk> 짤린거나 다름...없.....다고 전 생각하지만..
<bluedusk> 나간거로 하죠..
<autowiz> 능력자 블루더스크님
<DarkCircle> 어차피 거기 * 떡이었잖아요.
<DarkCircle> (-0-)
<duck_> 기분 잡치게 짤린거면 노동부, 국세청, MS 신고 ㄱㄱ
<bluedusk> 뭐 사람에 따라 다르긴 한데..
<Haz3> 흐음..
<bluedusk> duck_: 그런건 아니라서 걍
<bluedusk> 뭐
<Haz3> 울 회사 몇년 연봉 쥐어주고 안내보내주나. ㅡ.ㅡ;
<bluedusk> Haz3:  그럼 나오게?
<Haz3> 나쁘지 않지..
<Haz3> 2~3년 연봉이면..
<bluedusk> 근데 그런경우도 직급 제한 있진 않나? 차장 이상? 부장이상 이렇게?
<duck_> 나오면 치킨집?
<bluedusk> 2~3년 연봉이면 몇십억 들고 나오는겨?
<Haz3> duck_: 몇달 놀다가 딴데 가야죠.
<Haz3> bluedusk: 1억은 되지 않을까? ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> duck_: 돈 안벌어 오면 마눌님한테 혼남. ㅡ.ㅡ
<duck_> 헤즈할배는 엘사죠?
<ipeter> 능력자 블더님
<Haz3> 안나요...
<Haz3> ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> 저 무능력자라서 백수인데요...
<duck_> 얼음마법은 배웠어요?
<Haz3> duck_: 아뇨.. 당했어요.
<bluedusk> 다재무용... 여기서 재자는 재주재가 아닌 재앙재ㅏ입니다.
<DarkCircle> 무용은 쓸모 없는게 아니라 ... 춤추는거
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<duck_> 여기 드립들 보다보니 고향온느낌처럼 편안하네요.
<Haz3> duck_: 아직 엘사 다녀요.
<Haz3> 딱히 갈데가 업슴...
<Haz3> 딱히 야근도 안하고 특근도 안하고..
<bluedusk> 제가 여기서 이런 드립을 보고 배우다 보니
<Haz3> 일이 고된것도 아니고..
<bluedusk> 여자가 없는듯..
<Haz3> bluedusk: 난 있는데..
<bluedusk> DarkCircle: 그럼 무용 말고 무능?
<Haz3> 둘이나.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<bluedusk> 무쓸모
<duck_> bluedusk: 혼자사는것도 나쁘지 않아요. 힘내세요.
<Haz3> 놀아도 돈나오는 좋은 회사..
<duck_> 물론 난 솔로가 아니지만...
<bluedusk> Haz3:   응 좋겟다.. 딱히 부럽진 않지만..
<Haz3> (나만 빼고 다 일하는 듯...)
<DarkCircle> 무능은 ...
<DarkCircle> 무를 이빨로 가는 능력인가 -ㅅ-
<bluedusk> 나 노는데?
<bluedusk> 나 어제부터 백수라고
<Haz3> bluedusk: 울 회사에서...
<bluedusk> 나 할줄아는게 없어서 너네 회사 못감
<bluedusk> 거기다 난 개발자도 아니라서
<bluedusk> 끽해야 스크립이나 깔작대지
<bluedusk> 하앜하앜
<Haz3> bluedusk: 나 오늘 스크립 깔짝 댔어..
<Haz3> 90줄 스크립..
<bluedusk> ....
<Haz3> 만족스러.. =.=
<bluedusk> 으응
<Haz3> 요즘은 파이썬이 젤 좋은거 같아.. ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> vi 로 파일 수정하면 바뀐부분에 대하여 diff 처럼 로그로 남기는 플러그인은 없나?
<Haz3> git 써.
<Haz3> 아니면 vi 저장할 때 old 파일 만들게..
<Haz3> win용 vim은 자동으로 만들어지던데.
<DarkCircle> ì°¸
<DarkCircle> 파이썬 ...
<DarkCircle> 3쓰세요 ?ㅅ?
<bluedusk> 깨라면
<bluedusk> 아 늦었네..
 * DarkCircle *애도*
<bluedusk> Haz3: 별도로 스크립 만들어 쓰긴 하는데 자체 플러그인없나 하고..
<Haz3> 2.7이요.
<Haz3> 난 쌩 vim만 써서..
<DarkCircle> 반올림 문제 없죠?
<Haz3> 플밍할 때 ctags 도 안쓰고..
<Haz3> DarkCircle: 반올림 문제 있나요?
<Haz3> 딱히 반올림 필요한 어플을 안짜봐서.
<Haz3> 냠냠.
<Haz3> DarkCircle: 3 쓰세요?
<DarkCircle> 전 2~3 왔다갔다 하는데
<DarkCircle> (직접 개발보단 소스 파고 유지보수 하는 목적으로)
<duck_> 요즘 C#쓰는데 신세계예요.
<DarkCircle> 3에서 반올림 이상하네요 -ㅅ-
<duck_> C#쓰세요. 두번쓰세요.
<Haz3> C# 해볼까 했는데.. 귀찮아서.
<Haz3> python 이 편함..
<DarkCircle> 0.5 2.5 4.5 6.5 ...
<DarkCircle> 1, 3, 5, 7 나와야되는데
<DarkCircle> 0, 2, 5, 7
<Haz3> 대충 코드가?
<DarkCircle> 아니 0 2 4 6
<DarkCircle>  ...
<duck_> 파이썬은 탭때문에 적응이 안되어서 포기했어요
<DarkCircle> round(0.5); 이런식.
<DarkCircle> 따로따로.
<Haz3> duck_: sublime 쓰세요.
<Haz3> 잘 되네요.
<DarkCircle> round(2.5);엔터 하면
<DarkCircle> 2
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 3.x 에서 요런식으로 나오더군요
<jason_kr> 일전에 오 즈님이랑 1:1 번개 자리. https://goo.gl/photos/h9gBhHfJWibQnjW29
<Haz3> ;는 안해도 되잖아요.
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<DarkCircle> 네
<duck_> round함수는 프로그램에따라서 정수가 짝수이면 올림되어버리는 경우가 있던데...
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 괴랄 ...
<Haz3> 누가 누구지.. =.=
<Haz3> DarkCircle: 함수 만드세요.
<jason_kr> 말씀 중....미안한데요. 미안했어요. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Haz3> =.=
<Haz3> round 정도는.. 후딱.
<jason_kr> 그런데, 길에서  Abron = 김성윤님을 만났어요
<jason_kr> https://goo.gl/photos/WqA4Q1HD6XzakQ3w5
<DarkCircle> 글게요 -ㅛ-a 걍 만들어서 써야겠 ... 이 거지같은 라운드 함수를 믿을 수가 있어야지 (...)
<Haz3> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> python 애초 언어 목적이 "교육용" 이었었는데
<DarkCircle> 목적에 맞춰서
<duck_> round, trunc쓸데는 조심해야...
<DarkCircle> 아이들한테 컴퓨터는 반올림을 알아서 해준다 라고 하는데 결과가 저따구면 -.-
<duck_> gw-basic은... ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 얜 왜그래요? 라는 질문에 뭐라고 해야 (...)
<Haz3> buildin function 도 재정의 되는구나.. =.=
<Haz3> DarkCircle: 교육용으로는 2.7을 쓰세요.
<Haz3> =.=
<Haz3> 3.0은 개발용...
<Haz3> =3=33
<Haz3> 어렸을 땐 파이썬 무시했는데. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 이딴거 배워서 뭐하나 하고..
<Haz3> 그.. 파이썬... 누구더라.. 이름이 생각 안나네..
<Haz3> 이강성교수...
<Haz3> 그사람한테 배웠는데.. 좀.. ㅡ.ㅡa
<Haz3> 뭔가 성격이 까칠했..
<Haz3> 기억에 A+은 못받은 듯 하고.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Haz3> 요즘도 파이썬 하나보네.
<Haz3> 냠..
<Haz3> 이제 한시간 남았네..
<Haz3> 뭐 잼난거 없나. ㅡ.ㅡ
<duck_> coc하세요. 잼나요
<Haz3> 하다 접었어요.
<Haz3> 1년 반 정도 하다가.
<Haz3> 요즘은 블레이드 해요.
<Haz3> 카톡게임이라 애니팡처럼 하트 없으면 못해서..
<DarkCircle> 속이 잠깐 뒤집어져서 화장실에 갔다오는데 벌써 30분이 - -;
<pchero_work> ㅇㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 오늘 드디어 냉장고랑 오븐이 옵니다. :)
<pchero_work> 이제 음식을 냉장고에 저장할수가 있어요! :)
<Haz3> ...
<Haz3> 음식은 뱃속에 저장하시면 되는데..
<DarkCircle> 이거슨 신석기시대에서 넘어오는 이야기
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 이제 신선한 음식을 보관할 수 있습니다.  :)
<pchero_work> 시원한 맥주도요! :)
<ipeter> 피체로님!!!
<ipeter> 칼스버그 드시겠군요!
<ipeter> 덴마크!
<HolyKnight> 에딩바이거두유
<DarkCircle> 오리할배 나가신거 보니 퇴근!
<HolyKnight> @arkleode: 다움카까오:우리 배달어플 진출해요! 뿌잉뿌잉!
<HolyKnight> 배달의민족: 헉스! 그럼 우린 수수료0%!
<HolyKnight> 요기요: 젠장! 우리도 0%!
<HolyKnight> 다음카카오: 저거 우리 아닌데? 사칭인듯.
<HolyKnight> 배민&요기요: 뭐라고라!?
<HolyKnight> 배달어플계 혼파망!
<HolyKnight> http://ln.is/www.todayhumor.co.kr/4U1hQ
<pchero_work> ipeter: 넵. 거의 매일 마십니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 헐.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 기사보다가 빵터졌네요! ㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-08-01
<autowiz> 아아 토요일 이네요
<bluedusk> 안돼요
<autowiz> 거부할 수 없습니다.
<HolyKnight> 님들
<HolyKnight> 본좌의 컴 시퓨가
<HolyKnight> 2007년 쯤 구매한 콘로인데유.
<HolyKnight> 이제 업글할 때가 온 건가유
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=2964311&cpage=5
<autowiz> 10년 다되가면 바꿀때 되신것도 같은데요
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<bluedusk> 님들
<bluedusk> 본좌이 컴 퓨터가
<bluedusk> 2015년 쯤 구매한 맥북프로13인데유
<bluedusk> 이제 업글할 때가 온 건가유
<HolyKnight> 블루찡 ㅎㅇ
<bluedusk> 홀리찡 하잉
<bluedusk> 나도 여자 소개시켜주세유
<autowiz> 2015년쯤 구입하셨으면 한 5년은 더 쓰셔도 될거 같은데요 ^^
<ipeter> 블더님
<ipeter> 기혼 아니셨어요?
<bluedusk> 저 미혼인데요
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<ipeter> bluedusk: 몰랐습니다.
<ipeter> 저와 bluedusk
<ipeter> 저와 같군요.
<autowiz> 아...  스크립트 짜다가 오류가 나서 이렇게도 해보고 저렇게도 해보고 하고 있었는데....
<autowiz> 수정하던부분이 아니라 좀더 아래쪽에 문제가 있었었던거였네요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 소개팅 다녀왔는데...
<ipeter> 소개팅 다시는 않해요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 허업...
<autowiz> 마음에 잘 안드셨나봐요 ...
<DarkCircle>  ~(  - -)~ 조용하군요
<HolyKnight> ㄹㅇ
<DarkCircle>  ~(- -  )~
<DarkCircle> 비가 오네요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 번개도 치고 /?ㅅ?/
<autowiz> 냠냠
<autowiz> 날씨가 되게 습한거 같네요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-08-02
<HolyKnight> http://www.bloter.net/archives/234308
<autowiz> 안녕하세유~~
<DarkCircle> 절망스러운 월요일이군요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 날씨가 좋아(?)보이니 자러가야...
<autowiz> 잠은 소중한겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<help_> 안녕하세요
<help_> 좋지않은월요일아침이네요 'ㅡ'!
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 뭐 날씨는 화창합니다.
<autowiz> 힙내십시요~
<autowiz> tcpreplay 라는 툴이 있네요 ㅎㅎ . tcpdump 패킷캡쳐한 파일을 원하는 속도로 재실행 해 볼 수 있다고합니다.
<HolyKnight> 윈도용이유?
<help_> 출근하자마자 퇴근욕구가 솓구치네요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-08-01
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 꽤 더운거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 무서워서 밖에 나가기가 싫네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 날이 너무 더워서 밤에 자는것도 힘들어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그럼 우리 준이 덜 힘들게 잠을 조금만 재워야겠구만 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 30분마다 전화하기~ 서비스 서비스~
<jun_> 헉;;;;
<autowiz_> 지금 고마워서 그러는거지? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 어라... 생까는거 같네 으흐흐흐
<autowiz_> 아~ 요즘 소 를 못먹어서 그런지 영 힘이없네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 한달에 한두번은 먹어줬었는데 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 소 좋죠~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 전 소 못먹은지가... 반년은 된거 같네요
<autowiz_> 단백질의 주 공급원이 뭐뭐가 있을까. 일단 육류 중에서만 보면
<autowiz_> 소 돼지 닭 이정도인가... 참 희안한게 전세계적으로도 이 세가기가 대부분일거 같단 말이지
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 양, 오리?
<autowiz_> 아 수렵미들은 거의 양만 드시는분들도 계시지
<hyosin> 안녕하셔요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_> feren 군 안녕~~
<autowiz_> 잠 모자르지 않음? ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 괜찮습니다ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 거다 어제 컨디션이 안 좋아서 퇴근하고 바로 자서..ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 점심 먹었더니 또 졸리구만 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 가볍게 먹어서 그런지 그렇게 졸리진 않네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 여기는 무쟈게 덥습니다. 서울은 어떤가요?
<jun_> 서울도 무쟈게 덥습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 광양보다는 조금 덜하겠죠..?
<lexlove> 그러겠죠? 위쪽이니까요?
<jun_> 이번주에 광양 내려가는데... 뵐 시간은 안될것같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 24시간의 빡빡한 일정인지라;;
<lexlove> 네. 편하실때 뵈요.^^
<autowiz_> 앞으로 jun 이 편할때는 모두다 lex 님 꺼라는 말씀..
<jun_> ..?????????
<autowiz_> 편하실때 보자고 하셨잖아 렉스님 이
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 설마 큰누님말씀에 거역할려는건 아니지?
<jun_> 하;;하;;하;;
<autowiz_> 허허헛
<jun_> autowiz_: 형 저 부탁이 하나 있사옵니다~
<bluedusk> spq
<bluedusk> 넵 말씀만 하시죠
<bluedusk> 존잘로님이 뭐든 들어주실겁니다.
<bluedusk> 전 세계정복으로 부탁드리면 안될까요?
<jun_> 허허허;;;;
<jun_> 날 더운데 잘 지내시나요~???
<Feren^IRCCloud> 부럽습니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 여긴 비가 장난 아닙니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 응 준 말해봐봐
<jun_> autowiz_:  저 면접 확인서 하나만 작성해주세요 ㅎㅎㅎ 금요일에 이사해야하는데... 면접만 빼고는 전부 출석 인정 안된다고 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 이사?
<jun_> 네~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 여자친구 이사하는거 도와줄라구요
<autowiz_> 아아 이번주 금요일이구만
<autowiz_> 오늘은 자리에 없는거 같고 내일 물어볼께
<jun_> 굳이 회사 직인이 없어도 된다고 하더라구요
<jun_> 형 명함에다가 사인이랑...
<autowiz_> 보내는건 어쩌지?
<jun_> 면접을 확인하는 내용과 담당자 사인
<jun_> 수요일이나 목요일에 가야죠~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 겸사겸사 삼계탕 한그릇 어떠십니까~?
<autowiz_> 얼굴함 보겠군 ㅋㅋ 우편으로 보내줄까?
<autowiz_> 좋지 삼계탕 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 그날 만나서 이야기 하구 간단히 작성하고서 오면 삼계탕 하면 되겠죠
<autowiz_> 뭐 작성이야 미리 대충 하면 될꺼같고
<autowiz_> 수요일 저녁에 보는걸로
<autowiz_> 바뀔 수도 있겠지만서두
<jun_> 네 알겠습니다~
<lexlove> 드디어 삼계탕을 드시는군요.
<jun_> 그러게요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 감자도 그렇게 멀지도 않은데 얼굴함 보면 좋겠구만
<autowiz_> PotatoGim:  감자소주 사줄께~ 시간되면 놀러와~
<PotatoGim> 요새 정말 너무 바쁘네요...ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 그러게 일이라는게 그렇지 끊임이 없다...
<autowiz_> 잘 생각해야해... 몇년지나서 아무것도 안남아 있을 수 있거든
<autowiz_> 소주 잔이나 소주 병에 오이 넣은 오이소주가 있는데 . 농담삼아
<autowiz_> 감자소주라고 해봤는데 정말 기사가 있네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 와락... 서니님 안녕하세요~
<ipeter_x1_denver> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz_> 피터 하이요~
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 서니님 안녕하세요~~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz_> 렉스님 안녕하세요~~
<lexlove> 좋은 아침입니다.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-08-02
<autowiz_> 아침은 맛잇게 드셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 아침은 우유한잔이었습니다.
<autowiz_> 좀더 드시지 그러셨어요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 살빠지면 안되시지 말입니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 좀 빼야하지 않겠습니까?
<lexlove> 요새 수영다니면서 살짝 기대를 하고 있습니다만 살이 빠질지는 의문입니다. 아마 오~래 다녀야겠지요? ㅎ
<autowiz_> 수영 좋지요~ ㅠㅠ 저도 수영을 배우고싶은 마음만 굴뚝 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 수영이 은근히 운동이 많이 된다고는 하더라구요. 살보다 일단 건강한 몸을 만드는게 우선이지 않나 싶습니다.
<lexlove> 제가 다른 운동을 하면 무릎이 좀 안좋아져요. 이를테면 계단 내려갈때 삐걱거리거나 통증이 생기거든요
<lexlove> 그런데 수영은 그런게 없어요. 일단 저에게 가장 맞는 운동인거 같아요
<razGon_i7> 후 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 인제 정신 차리네요
<lexlove> 바쁘셨나봐요?
<razGon_i7> 어제요.
<razGon_i7> 오늘은 졸려서.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 무언가 생각해 놓은게 있는데 나름 괜찮을 거 같아서요
<razGon_i7> 점심시간이군요
<razGon_i7> 맛점요.
<autowiz_> 수영이 근육이나 인대에 무리가 덜가는 운동이라고 하더라구요.
<autowiz_> 물이 계속 피부에 자극을 줘서 정서적으로도 좋은 영항이 있다고 들었던거같습니다.
<autowiz_> 순대국 먹고 왔습니다.
<razGon_i7> 순대국이 더욱더 정서적인 좋은영향이 있죠.
<razGon_i7> 수영이 무리가 없는 운동이긴한데 접영은 웨이브를 줘야햇 무리하게 움직이다가 어꺠와 허리가 힘들죠
<razGon_i7> 칼로리나 관절의 무리가 덜되긴 합니다.
<lexlove> 칼로리나..... 살이 잘 빠지는 운동은 아닌거군요.^^;
<razGon_i7> 대신 기초대사량을 증가 시켜주죠
<lexlove> 괜찮아요. 저는 운동한다기 보다 놀러가는 느낌으로 다니는거니까요. 물을 너무너무 좋아해요.^^
<razGon_i7> 저도 땀많이 나는거 싫어하는데 물속에 있으니 시원하더라구요
<lexlove> 맞아요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_mini> 전 요즘 살빼는것과 거리가 먼 볼링에 빠져있죠
<samahui_mini> 굴리는 재미가 솔솔해요
<samahui_mini> 하지만... 살은 안빠지고... 아니 찌고 무릎도 아프고 손목도 아프고 몸도 뒤틀리고 그러합니다
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> samahui_mini: 아이패드미니세요?
<samahui_mini> 아니요
<samahui_mini> 그냥 미니 노트북이라 미니 붙여놨죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_mini> 10인치 미니 모델이요
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 여긴 예전 우분투 사무실이 있던 상암입니다.
<JasonJang> 하이~ 불더스크 안녕?? 오랜만여요~
<bluedusk> 넵 그간 평안하셨는지요?
<autowiz_> 블루 더스크 하이이~~
<bluedusk> 넵존잘로님 안녕하세요 (__)
<autowiz_> 네 ㅎㅎ 뭐 열심히 지내고 있습니다.
<autowiz_> 재순님 안녕하세요 . 요즘은 어떻게 조금 여유가 있으신가요 ? 아니면 계속 바쁘신가요? ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 계속 바쁜 중
<JasonJang> 미안 ㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 한 대포 하지자고?요
<autowiz_> 내일 시간되시면 삼계탕 정모 어떠신지 ㅎㅎ 인원은 총 3~5 명정도 될거같습니다.
<JasonJang> 시간 장소?
<autowiz_> 죄송하게도 독산역 입니다.
<autowiz_> 시간은 7시 정도
<autowiz_> -- 아 ~~ 이놈의 screen 은 필요하기도 하고 좋기도 한데 .. 자주 안쓰니까 자꾸 단축키랑 명령이랑 잊어먹는군요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> 오즈님, 낼 답드려도 되죠?
<lexlove> 부럽다~~~ 이래서 서울에 살아야 하는거에요.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 네 시간되시면 편하게 오세요~ 7시에서 7시 반쯤 시작할까 합니다. 음주는 가급적 조금만 할듯 합니다. ㅋ
<autowiz_> 아~ 제가 여유가 좀더 있으면 렉스님 계신곳에서 정모를 추진하겠는데 말이지요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 아~ 제가 여유가 되면 모두 초대하는데 말이죠....ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 미쿡 식으로 하우스 파티 하는건가요? 호호호
<bluedusk> -_-?
<lexlove> 좀 기다려주세요. 일단 로또에 당첨이 되어야하거든요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 하루 묵어갈 수 있도록 펜션을 구입해야겠네요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 이번엔 소 고기 정모가 아니라 맴버가 몇 안될듯...
<autowiz_> 이라기보다는 ... jun 이가 볼일 때문에 온다고 해서 오는김에 둘이 먹기로 했는데 시간되면 주위에 계신분 들 같이 드시자고 하는거뿐이구요
<bluedusk> 아니 소고기 ..
<JasonJang> 불더스크, 특히 오즈님
<JasonJang> 내 집에서 Pot-Luck 파티 한번 하까요? 음...서울 외곽순환도로 민자 주식회사 본사 옆.
<bluedusk> 너무하시네요 저 버리고 소고기..
<autowiz_> 조만간에 블더님 모시고 소 정모 해야지요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 존잘로님
<bluedusk> 실망...
<autowiz_> 이번엔 삼계탕 이라 ㅠㅠ  이달말이니 다음달 정도에 소정모 한번 하시지요
<bluedusk> JasonJang:  자차 이용해야 하는 곳이나 뭐 그런건가요?
<JasonJang> 회사 이름이 그렇타고요, 오즈꼐서 잘 알아요. ㅋ
<bluedusk> 오픈스택이나 kuberetes나 퍼블릭 클라우드 할줄 아는 사람 안뽑으세요?
<bluedusk> 저 인건비도 싸서
<bluedusk> 저렴하게 부려먹으실 수 있...
<bluedusk> 뭐 다들 그렇지만 싼맛이 사서 쓰는건 한계가 있기에..
<autowiz_> 블더님은 싸다고 하시지만 , 저희 같은 일반인들하고는 비교도 안되게 테크가 높으셔서 비싸진 않을까 하는 부담이 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> -_-?
<bluedusk> 원천징수 영수증 스캔해서 보내드릴까요?
<autowiz_> 봐봐야 속만 쓰릴거 같은 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 혹시 미국에서 아이폰사면 소비세 몇퍼 정도 부가되나요?/
<autowiz_> 우리 jun_ 이 자리에 있나.. 내일오는거지? ㅎㅎ
<jun_> autowiz_: 네~ 내일 끝나자 마자 갈께요~
<autowiz_> 몇시에 끝나지?
<jun_> 6시요
<autowiz_> 천천히와~ ㅎㅎ 오면 몇시쯤 될려나?
<jun_> 예상 도착은 7시쯤이죠 ㅎ
<autowiz_> 그래 그럼 내일보는걸로
<jun_> 네 알겠습니다~
<jun_> 형 내일 뵐께요~
<autowiz_> 아아아~ 나는 타잔~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_> feren 안뇽~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오우, 빠르십니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저녁 식사는 하셨습니까ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아니 feren 군이 와서 좀 사줘~ ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제가 8월달에 맛있는 식사 한번 대접하겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 다음주네요ㅋ
<autowiz_> 13일 14일 이라고 했었지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 옙
<Feren^IRCCloud> 15일은 제가 오후3시 차 타고 내려가서요
<autowiz_> 15일 저녁에 또 근무?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 잠은 어떡하냐? 어디서 자지?
<Feren^IRCCloud> PyCon 행사 마지막날은 듣다가 내려갈듯 합니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저번처럼 안산에서 잘 예정입니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 안산왔다갔다 계속 하겠고만 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 행사가 9시 시작이라 둘쨰날은 일찍 일찍 움직여야 합니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 둘째날이면 일요일 말하는거지?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵. 그렇습니다.
<autowiz_> 내년에는 발표도 해버려 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 고민해보겠습니다ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사람 많은 곳에서 발표는 중학교 3학년 때 딱 한번 해봤는데 엄청 떨리더라고요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 점점 덜 떨리게 될것이야 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 나도 울렁증 심해서
<autowiz_> 학급에서 발표하는것도 엄청 떨었었거든
<autowiz_> (물론 지금도 5명 넘어가면 떨지만 ㅋㅋㅋ )
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그 땐 친구 세명이서 발표하는거였지만 손발이 덜덜덜덜 떨렸습니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 내가 춤을 배울때말이야
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그 때 속으로 이거 보다 내가 떠는 일은 없을꺼야 했는데, 운전 연수 할 때 좀 많이 떨더라고요ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아하, 춤을 배우셨었군요..!
<autowiz_> 천재가 아닌이상 대부분 한가지 동작을 수천번씩 해서 배우거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그렇다고 하더라고요..
<autowiz_> 발표 그까이꺼 100번만 어버버 거리면서 해도 자신감이 생겨서
<autowiz_> 안떨고 잘 할 수 있을거같아 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 이게 생각만하는거랑 실제로 해봐서 경험이 쌓인거랑 다르니까
<autowiz_> 사회생활을 하는데 꽤 중요하거든 발표하는거
<autowiz_> 좋잖아 공짜로 , 그렇게 크게 부담안되고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵넵ㅎㅎ 발표하면 참가비도 무료죠ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 내년에는 한번 노력해봐야겠습니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 냠냠 배고프다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도요ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 짜장면 집도 오늘 놉니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 뭐? 짜장면집이 오늘 논다고 ? ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 버럭버럭....    .... ....    ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵ㅠㅠ 휴가 갔답니다
<autowiz_> 스파게티나 핏자
<autowiz_> 보쌈 족발 , 분식
<autowiz_> 아... 나는 뭐먹지 .ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 그냥 햇반이나 데워먹을까
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다른 맛있는거 사 드십시요ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 으음.. 뭐가 좋을까..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저는 비도 오는게 분식이 좋아 보입니다ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_i7: 어서오세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 라즈곤님
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 여름밤에 오래간만입니다.
<cartes9> 네 여름밤 좋네요
<cartes9> 치맥하고싶은 기분.
<razGon_i7> 저는 수박햇네요
<cartes9> 수박 드셨어요?
<cartes9> 저도 참외수박..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 오늘 메론 먹었었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 메론.. 역시 기름국 왕자는 클라스가 다르군.
<razGon_i7> 메론먹고 메롱
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎㅎ 메메론롱
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아버지가 누가 선물 주셔서 먹었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 말을 반대로 했네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 누가 아버지에게 선물을 주셔서..
<autowiz_> 그래 뭔가 이상하다 했어 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight_> http://m.clien.net/cs3/board?sharer=1&bo_style=view&bo_table=park&wr_id=48252108
<razGon_i7> 현실이죠.  무조건 해내라...  지랄
<razGon_i7> 상황을 만들어줘야지 하지
<samahui_mini> 절전모드 들어갔다 나오는건 생각안하고 외이리 접속이 떨어지는걸까 생각한1인 ^^;;
<samahui_mini> 다들 즐거운밤 되세요~
<ipeter_x1_CO> 사마휘님 오랫만에 뵙네요.
<ipeter_x1_CO> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz_> 피터 하이~ 거기는 몇시에요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> ipeter_x1_CO: 안녕하세요. 조심히 잘 도착하셨나요?
<ipeter_x1_CO> 지금 여긴 오전 11시입니다.
<ipeter_x1_CO> feren님 안녕하세요. 잘 도착하였습니다.
<ipeter_x1_CO> =)
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다행입니다. 시차 적응은 좀 어떠신가요?
<ipeter_x1_CO> 아직은 힘드네요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 빨리 적응하셔야 하는데 말이죠 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> MBP^Seony: 안녕하세요.
<MBP^Seony> 근무 중인갑네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아닙니다ㅎㅎ 오늘은 놀고 있습니다.
<MBP^Seony> 이 시간까지 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 내일 아침 9시쯤에 들어갈 생각입니다 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 아.. 비왔는데 더 더운?
<razGon_i7> 찝찝한 기운이네요
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어서오세요./
<ipeter_Denver> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요
<ipeter_Denver> 안녕하세요, 라즈곤님
#ubuntu-ko 2016-08-03
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<autowiz_> 와~ 감자다~
<autowiz_> ㅠㅠ 보고싶어라 감자군 ...
<autowiz_> 먹고 싶어라 감자탕 ...
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 이리 반겨주시다니...
<autowiz_> 그리워라 감자칩,
<autowiz_> 오매불망 감자전
<autowiz_> 당근 오늘도 바빠서 시간은 안되겠지? 짬나면 키보드들고 독산역으로 7시~8시까지 오삼 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> autowiz_: 형 저는 뭘 들고 가면 되나요?
<autowiz_> 너는 ...    뭐가좋을까..
<autowiz_> 차 한대 들고올래?
<jun_> 차 한대라... 녹차 한개는 가능할것 같습니다
<autowiz_> 아니아 회초리를   가져오자
<autowiz_> 서니님 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 서니님 안녕하세요
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 튜링 테스트 ... 저는 봇일까요 사람일까요?
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<head_irccloud> 안녕하세여 ㅎ
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_i7> 맛점요
<razGon_i7> ipeter_denver: 웰컴투 USA!~
<ipeter_denver> ?!
<razGon_i7> 어떠세요. 아메리카.?
<ipeter_denver> 미국이신가요 라즈곤님?
<razGon_i7> 여긴 쪄 죽어요.
<ipeter_denver> 헉
<ipeter_denver> 이야기는 들었습니다.
<ipeter_denver> 여기도 더운데, 문제는 여긴 내륙이라서 습도가 적어요.
<ipeter_denver> 햇볓만 따갑고 덥다는 느낌은 못듭니다.
<razGon_KJ> 한국입니다.ㅎ
<ipeter_denver> 온도상으로는 35도 이렇게 올라가요.
<razGon_KJ> ㅎㄷㄷ
<ipeter_denver> 근데 하나도 안더워요.
<ipeter_denver> 습도 없습니다.
<razGon_KJ> 그렇죠.
<ipeter_denver> 아침 저녁엔 바람때문에 쌀랑하구요.
<razGon_KJ> 광주가 봄이면 그늘에있으면 좋아요
<razGon_KJ> 햇빛비추면 힘든데.
<razGon_KJ> 바람불면 시원하고
<razGon_KJ> 그게 오호츠크해 기단이 오기전에 중국의 대륙성기단이 와서 그런데
<razGon_KJ> 우리나라는 황사와 같이와서리.ㅋ
<jun_> autowiz_:  형~~~
<jun_> 혹시 하드디스크 고정 렉 남는거 있으신가요~?
<autowiz_> 응? 그게 뭐지?
<autowiz_> 3.5인치 5.25인치 베이에 넣거나
<autowiz_> 2.5 인치 하드를 3.5 인치 베이에 고정할때 쓰는거 말하는건가?
<jun_> 케이스에 고정할때 쓰는거요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 일만 HDD가 몇인치더라..?
<jun_> 아마 말씀하신게 맞을겁니다
<autowiz_> 으음 지금 쓰고 있는거밖에 없는거같은데
<autowiz_> 오늘 필요해?
<jun_> 그냥 남는거 있으면 하나 받아갈까 햇죠 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 근처에 살곳이 있나..?
<autowiz_> 용산.... ㅡ_ㅡ;;;
<jun_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그래야겠군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 잉? 정말갔다올려고 ?시간 꽤 걸릴텐데 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 오늘 말구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 내일이나 갈까 싶습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아하~ ㅎㅋㅋ
<jun_> 걍 테이프로 붙여둘까;;;;
<autowiz_> 안되안되
<autowiz_> 급한거 아니면 택배로 받던가
<jun_> 지금 그냥 달랑 달랑 한 상태입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 그것도 안좋음 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 3.5 인치 베이는 다 차서 그런건가?
<jun_> 언능 렉을 구해야겠군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 살때 렉을 따로 사질 않아서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 전 케이스 살때 있을줄 알았는데 없더라구요;;
<autowiz_> 3.5 인치 하드는 몇개정도 공간이 있을텐데
<jun_> 옛날에 어디서 구했었는지..기억이 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 공간은 있는데 그거에 맞는 고정장치가 없어요
<autowiz_> 5.25 인치 렉만 전면에 빼곡이 있는건가?
<jun_> 네
<autowiz_> 특이한 케이스구만.. .바닥에 혹시 고정하는게 있을 수 있고
<autowiz_> 그게 아니면 하드 잡아주는 브라켓 같은게 따라왔을텐데
<jun_> 암것도 없더라구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 일단 돌아가는것만 확인하고 꺼둔 상태입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> http://www.interpark.com/product/MallDisplay.do?_method=detail&sc.shopNo=0000100000&firpg=01&sc.prdNo=2011134445&sc.dispNo=016001&sc.dispNo=016001
<autowiz_> 정식으로 외부에서 디스크 분리할 수 있는 렉들은 비싸고
<autowiz_> 저 링크 제일 윗줄에 있는 .. 간단히 고정만 해주는것들은 좀 싸고 그러함
<jun_> http://thedreamshop.co.kr/shop/goods/goods_view.php?goodsno=342493&inflow=naver&NaPm=ct%3Diregsxko%7Cci%3D94ff4981d6d7d468a6b3e568bbb923fea95e5d6c%7Ctr%3Dsls%7Csn%3D339021%7Chk%3Deacfe84e8e377278de25e89a2f9ce8947d1f40cc
<jun_> 제가 말씀드린건 그냥 요런거;;;;
<jun_> 날개없는 선풍기도 사보고 싶구;;;;
<autowiz_> 내 입김으로 불어줄까? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 날개 없는 선풍기 ㅡ.ㅡ;;;;;;;;
<jun_> 안시원하잖아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> funfunyoo: 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 오전에 출장을 다녀왔더니 오늘의 시간은 빠르네요.^^;
<autowiz_> 시간을 달리는 렉스님 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 드디어 백다방 커피를 마셔봤습니다.
<autowiz_> 축하드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 설탕이 많아서 달달하니 맛있다는 사람도 있긴 하던데요 . 어떠시던가요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 양이 어마어마 하더군요.
<autowiz_> ㅋㅋ 양하나는 많습지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 전 미각이 안좋아서 왠만하면 맛있습니다.
<lexlove> 제 입에는 다른 제품과 큰 차이를 못느끼겠더군요. 근처에 있다면 자주 애용하고 싶은데 멀어서 아쉽네요.ㅎ
<lexlove> 전 스타벅스 커피가 되려 맛이 없습니다. 이유는 스타벅스 커피가 진해서 그렇게 느끼는 듯 해요.^^
<autowiz_> 슬슬 퇴근시간이 다가오고 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 준이는 출발하나봅니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_> 둘이서 삼계탕 먹고 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오.. 삼계탕 부럽습니다ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> auto wiz_: 일찍 마쳤네요? 난 지금 사무실로 복귀했어요.
<autowiz_> 술도 별로 안마셔서 일찍 마치고 나왔습니다 ㅎㅎ 저도 사무실 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> ^^
<oming> 안뇽하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> oming: 안녕하세요.
<oming> ㅎㅎ 넵
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> feren 군 안뇽안뇽
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 넵. 안녕하세요. 배고픈 새벽입니다.
<autowiz> 배고플땐 뭔가 먹어야지 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 무언갈 먹고 싶은데 배추김치 밖에 없습니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ 나도 저녁을 배가 거의 터질정도로 먹었는데
<autowiz> 배고프네
<autowiz> 하루 한끼 먹고 살때도 있었는데 그때는 어떻게 살았던거지 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 어제 아침부터 지금까지 먹은건 어제 아침에 먹은 도시락 하나가 땡이라서요ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오늘 원래 야간 근무인데, 심야 근무하시는 분이 사정이 생겨서 지금 제가 하고 있어요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 원래 야간 근무 마치고 집에 가서 맛난거 먹어야지~ 했는데 이렇게 됬네요.
<ipeter_denver> http://googlegenomics.readthedocs.io/en/latest/use_cases/run_samtools_over_many_files/index.html#running-the-samples
<ipeter_denver> 여기 대로 진행중인데요
<ipeter_denver> ./src/samtools/launch_samtools.sh [config_file]
<ipeter_denver> 맨 끝에 [config_file]
<ipeter_denver> 은 어떤것을 의미하는것이죠?
<autowiz> 리눅스 명령에 대한 설명이나 man 페이지에서 [ ] 이 괄호는
<autowiz> 써도 되고 안써도 된다는 의미로
<autowiz> 컨피그 파일이라고 했으니까 당연히 설정 파일 이겠지요
<ipeter_denver> .sh파일을 ./ 실행시킬때 config_file을 옵션값으로 지정해줘도 되고 안지정해줘도 된다는 말이구뇽?
<autowiz> SAMTOOLS_OPERATION: index
<autowiz> INPUT_LIST_FILE: file containing a list of GCS paths to the input files to process
<autowiz> OUTPUT_PATH: GCS path indicating where to upload the output files. If set to source, the output will be written to the same path as the source file (with the extension .bai appended)
<autowiz> OUTPUT_LOG_PATH: (optional) GCS path indicating where to upload log files
<autowiz> 이게 설정파일 내용이라는거 같은데요
<autowiz> 네 안쓰면 기본값으로 동작하고
<autowiz> 쓰면 해당 설정파일을 읽어서 실행된다는 의미입니다.
<ipeter_denver> 고맙습니다 오즈님
<ipeter_denver> 매뉴얼을 보고도 너무 힘드네요.
<ipeter_denver> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 보통 그렇게 씁니다.  글쓰신분이 이건 설정파일이름 예시라고, 강조할려고 [ ] 이 괄호로 묶었을 가능성도 있긴하지만
<autowiz> 리눅스 , 유닉스 쓰는사람은 대부분 저 규칙을 따릅니다.
<autowiz> { add | del }  이런건
<autowiz> 둘중에 하나는 꼭 써줘야 한다는거구요
<ipeter_denver> 아아..네네 감사합니다.
<autowiz> 으음... run sample 에
<autowiz> ./src/samtools/launch_samtools.sh ./samples/samtools/samtools_index_config.sh
<autowiz> 이런게 있네;요... 뭐 저딴식으로 쓰는건지 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_denver> 저게 매뉴얼 페이지인데
<ipeter_denver> 따라가기 힘들어요.
<autowiz> 따라가기 힘들땐 앞질러서 막아야지요 ^__^
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz님 말씀처럼 넣어도 되고, 안 넣어도 되는 것 같습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 스크립트 열어서 확인해보면 매개변수가 들어가는 경우 해당 파일을 먼저 실행하고 뒤에 다른 명령들을 실행하네요.
<commania> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-08-04
<jun__> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> jun__: 안녕하세요
<jun__> lexlove: 광양 많이 덥죠???? 서울도 33도인데
<lexlove> 아조 쨍쨍 내리 쬡니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 여자친구가 왜 서울에서 추워했는지 이해를 할것 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그쵸. 여기는 눈이 쌓이질 않아요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 눈이 와도 다음날 다 녹죠.
<jun__> 눈이 오긴 하네요... 대구사람들은 몇년에 한번씩 본다던데 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 가끔 와요. 저는 눈이 많이 오는 지역에서 살아봐서 왠만한 눈은 그런갑다하는데 광양은 눈발 날린다하면 길이 막 막히고 조기퇴근하고 난리여요
<jun__> 오호...
<jun__> 조기퇴근 +_+
<lexlove> 저는 아닙니다.ㅠㅠ
<jun__> 에구... 해당사항이었어야 하는데;;;
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<jun__> autowiz:  어제는 잘 들어가셨습니까~?
<autowiz> 잘 들어갔지.. ㅎㅎ 바로 앞인데 ㅋㅋ
<jun__> 저는 배부르겠다가 알코올로 소독도 했겠다.. 집에 들어가자마자 스스르 잠들었습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 근데 문제는 1시에 깨서 한동안 잠을 못잤어요 -_-;;;
<jun__> 아 autowiz 형한테 면접확인서 하나 받았고~ 이제 어디가서 면접확인서를 받아둘까요;;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 더 필요한거야? ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 생각해보니까 수료일정 맞추려고 학원을 더 나가서 2주 남기고 그만두는거면... 5장정도 구해서 막판에 다 몰아넣는게 어떨까 하는 생각이 들어서요
<autowiz> 연속으로 으음...
<autowiz> 뭔가 좀 냄새가 나지 않을까? ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 뭐 할말은 있죠 ㅎㅎㅎ 나름 취업을 하기 위해서 하는 수업이니 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 취업하겠다고 이력서를 100장 뿌렸다고 하면 되죠 뭐 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그래 뭐 그럴 수도 있긴 한데
<autowiz> 하필 면접 일정이 그 기간에 그렇게 집중되는가 하는 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 이력서를 추석 전에 넣었는데 추석끝나고 면접보자고 했다고.....하면 되지 않을까요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun__> 그러고 보니 곧 추석이네요;;;
<bluedusk> 앱 개발자 아시는분 있으신가요?
<bluedusk> 창업 아이템 생각하고 있는게 있는데
<bluedusk> 백엔드랑 아키텍쳐는 어케 해보겠는데
<bluedusk> 안드로이드나 아이폰앱 개발자는 구해야 할거 같은데
<autowiz> 저희 회사 UI 하는 주임 한명 알고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 앱도 조금 해봤던 친구입니다.
<bluedusk> 앱 쪽 전부 핸들링 해줘야 할껀데요
<bluedusk> 아마 하게 되면
<bluedusk> 그리고 존잘로님 회사 주임 한명 내보내셔야 할지도 모르는데 괜찮으시겠어요ㅛㅛ? ㅋ
<autowiz> 안괜찮습니다 ㅠㅠ 저희도 UI 팀 한명밖에 없어서
<bluedusk> 근데 왜..;;;
<bluedusk>  ㅠ_ㅠ
<autowiz> 시집보낸다는 표현을 쓰더라구요 예전분들 보니까 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 부릉 부릉 ... 보롱 보롱 ~~
<jun__> 존잘로님 어디 가십니까?
<autowiz> 마음은 휴양지로 여행가는중입니다.
<autowiz> 유체이탈 휴가법 이랄깐... ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun__> autowiz: 글고보니 휴가 안가시나요~? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 휴가 뭐 갈때되면 갈 수 있겠지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun__> 전 올해의 휴가는 반납~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 반납 수수료 주세요~~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jun__> 으헉?
<bluedusk> 앸 개발자 급구
<bluedusk> 해야 하는건가요.. ㅠ
<jun__> 창업하시는건가요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 망하는거죠
<bluedusk> 인생 뭐 있나요
<bluedusk> 망해서 노숙 하고 빛쟁이에게 쫓겨가며
<bluedusk> 내가 왕년에 말이야 아이티에서
<jun__> 헉;;;;
<bluedusk> 어 그러면서
<bluedusk> 인생 마감하겠쬬
<jun__> 에이~ 모르는거죠~
<bluedusk> 뭐 인생 모르는거니
<bluedusk> 항상 장미빛 꿈만 그릴수는 없으니
<bluedusk> 그렇게 안될려면
<bluedusk> 창업은 외국 나가서
<bluedusk> 취업도 외국 나가서
<jun__> 해외에서 창업하시려구요?
<bluedusk> 아뇨 그냥 그렇다구요
<bluedusk> 창업할지 안할지도 몰라요
<bluedusk> 창업아이템은 항상 생각해보고 있는데
<bluedusk> 실제로 보면 다들 개발하고 있거나
<bluedusk> 개발되었거나
<bluedusk> 제가 생각할정도면 이미
<jun__> 이번주말부터 올림픽이 시작되네요
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<autowiz> 저녁은 맛있게들 드셨나요~
<autowiz> 오~ 우리 임수 오랜만이네 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ddrnow> asdf
<ddrnow> 우분투 12.04 사용자입니다. 무선랜 13번 채널 접속을 하고싶은데 아무리 해외/국내 포럼을 뒤져봐도 마땅한 답변이 없습니다.
<ddrnow> 기종은 hp mini 2133 넷북이며, 국산구매품이라 무선랜카드 자체는 13번을 지원합니다. 윈도우xp 듀얼부팅 사용중인데 xp에서는 아주 원활하게 잘 잡힙니다.
<ddrnow> 어떻게 셋팅해야 할까요?
<autowiz> 무선랜카드는 채널 자동접속인걸로 알고 있었드랬지요
<ddrnow> 그런데 아무리 검색을 해도 제 ap가 검색이 안되길레 여기저기 뒤져보니까
<autowiz> 무선공유기에서 제공하는 SSID 에 특정채널이 지정되면 클라이언트는 자동으로...
<ddrnow> 우분투가 미국에서만 지원하는 1~11까지만 찾을수 있기때문에 12번 이후로는 검색이 안된다고 하더라구요.
<ddrnow> 그래서 13번 채널을 사용할 방법을 열심히 찾고있습니다.
<autowiz> 무선 드라이버가 정상적으로 동작하지 않고 있을 가능성도 있어보입니다만.
<autowiz> 다른 무선공유기 ( 혹은 핸드폰 핫스팟) 은 잘 접속이 되시는지요?
<ddrnow> 채널을 9번으로 낮췄을때는 잘 잡혔던걸 보면 아마 채널문제가 맞는것 같습니다.
<ddrnow> 그런데 제가 있는곳이 채널 어깨싸움이 심한곳이라 13번을 써야지만 그나마 덜 중첩되게 쓸 수 있어서
<autowiz> 으음... 그럴 수 도 있기야 하겠습니다만 .
<ddrnow> 부득이하게 13번채널을 연결할 방법을 찾고있습니다.
<autowiz> 혹시 ip time 공유기면 현재 주변 채녈 사용 현황같은걸 검사해 볼 수 있습니다.
<autowiz> ... 그렇다고해도 아얘 안보일 정도는 아닐거 같은데말이지요.  보이긴 하는데 접속했더니 너무 느리다 이런정도거든요 보통
<ddrnow> 유니콘이란 회사 제품이며 모델명은 dw-1000n 이고 2.4ghz대역폭을 지원합니다.
<ddrnow> 아무리 기다려도 제 ap가 검색이 안되다가, 채널을 11이하로 맞추면 바로 검색되고 접속도 잘 됩니다.
<ddrnow> 그러다 다시 채널을 13으로 맞추면 ap가 사라지고 검색이 되지 않습니다.
<autowiz> 하아~ 어렵군요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 시간이 되시면 우분추 최신버젼을
<ddrnow> 국내에선 1~13채널이 기본이라 거의 발견되지 않는 문제인데다 12.04가 워낙 오래되고 지원도 끊긴 os라 더 답을 찾기가 힘든것 같습니다.
<autowiz> 아니면 무선랜 드라이버를 한번 바꿔보시는걸 추천드립니다.
<ddrnow> 우분투 최신버전으로 가고싶지만 hp mini 2133은 12.04도 버벅거리며 간신히 돌리는 수준이라 더 높은 버전은 올리기 어려운 상태입니다.
<ddrnow> 14.04업데이트를 하려했으나 뭔가 지원이 안된다는 메세지가 뜨고 거부되더군요.
<ddrnow> 현재 무선공유기 펌웨어는 작년 12월에 공개된 최신펌입니다.
<autowiz> 메모리라던가 뭐 문제가 있을 가능성은 있습니다.
<autowiz> 으음...  어찌해야할까요 다른 회사 무선공유기를 채널 11이상으로 바꾸고
<autowiz> 테스트 해 보는것도 의미가 있을거같습니다.
<ddrnow> 제가 현재 소지한 공유기가 한대 뿐이라 그건 테스트하기가 어려운 여건입니다. 그리고 해외사이트에서도 13번채널 검색이 안되는 문제가 여럿 발견되는것 보면 아마도 우분투12.04에서 별도의 셋팅이 없으면 미국기본사양인 11번까지밖에 검색이 안되는것 같습니다.
<ddrnow> 미국의 경우엔 아예 무선랜 자체가 11번까지박에 검색이 안되게 설정되있어서 랜카드 펌을 비공식펌으로 밀거나 아예 13번까지 찾는 해외무선랜으로 교체하라는 답을 많이 내놓고 있지만, 제 넷북은 무선랜이 13번까지 잘 검색이 되는 버전임이 확인이 되어서 우분투에서 검색가능하게 셋팅만 하면 될것 같아 ê·¸ 방법을 찾고있습ë‹
<autowiz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/59310/how-to-use-wi-fi-channels-above-11
<autowiz> 요런건 해보셨는지요?
<ddrnow> 네 이미 왠만한 구글검색을 통해 나오는 방법은 다 강구해보았습니다
<autowiz> 무선랜카드는 어디껀가요?
<ddrnow> 도메인 레지스트레를 JP나 KR로 바꾸는 방식도 해봤으나 여전히 검색이 불가능합니다.
<autowiz> KR 이 없을 수 도 있을거같은데요
<autowiz> EU 로는 해보셨는지요?
<ddrnow> 검색해보니 Broadcom 4311AG 라는 무선랜이 장착된것 같습니다.
<ddrnow> EU는 해보지 않았는데 지금 시도해봐야겠네요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<MBP^Seony> autowiz, 계세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<MBP^Seony> Hi
<MBP^Seony> autowiz, 혹시 시스코 스위치에서 특정 VLAN에 대한 트래픽 보는 방법 아세요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_i7: 안녕하세요.
<razGon_i7> 안자고 있었나 ?
<MBP^Seony> razGon_i7, 안녕하세요
<MBP^Seony> 쿼리로 답장 드렸습니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵. 어제 하루종일 잤더니 밤에 잠이 안 와 깨 있었습니다.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-08-05
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 아이고 제가 아침부터 어디간다면서 핸폰으로 확인해야지 해놓고는 잊어버렸네요
<autowiz> 포트별로는 많이 봤었는데 vlan 별로는 저도 가물가물하네요
<autowiz> 접속되는 장비 찾아서 좀 봐보겠습니다.
<autowiz> 서니님
<autowiz> MBP^Seony:  시스코 어떤 장비인지 모르겠는데 대부분 같을테니까.. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> show interface vlan stats
<autowiz> 아 죄송
<autowiz> show interface vlan 1 stats  . 이런 식으로 vlan 번호를 줘서 봐야 합니다.
<autowiz> show interface stats  명령은 전체 다 보여주는데 vlan 들 먼저 보여주고 물리 포트들 보여줍니다.
<MBP^Seony> show interface vlan이라는 명령어느 ㄴ없네요
<autowiz> 모델명이 뭔가요? ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 아니면 show interface summary 해보시면
<MBP^Seony> 카탈리스트 4900M이요
<autowiz> BPS 로 나오는데
<MBP^Seony> summary가 필요한 건 아니라서요
<MBP^Seony> 스위치 내에 포트 여러 개에서 vlan하나만 트래픽 데이터가 필요하거든요
<autowiz> 제가 보는건 4000 장비인데 음..
<autowiz> show interface summary 하면
<autowiz> vlan 포함 각 인터페이스 별로 tx rx err 를 보여주더라구요
<autowiz> 누적치는
<autowiz> show interface vlan 2 식으로 지정하는방법도 있는데. 시스코는 vlan 도 그냥 인터페이스 하나 처럼 취급하더라구요
<autowiz> 물리 포트상태 보는 명령은 무엇인가요?
<MBP^Seony> 참 혹시요,
<MBP^Seony> ifHCInOctets이랑 ifInOctets이랑 무슨 차이인지 아세요?
<autowiz> snmp 1,2 에서
<autowiz> 인터페이스 속도표시에 한계가 있었는데 그거 차이 같습니다.
<autowiz> 두 값이 단위가 다르다고 합니다.
<MBP^Seony> 그럼 HC를 써야하나보군요
<autowiz> (long int , int 차이 처럼)
<autowiz> hc 가 모든장비에 있지는 않을거라고 하는데
<autowiz> 아마 최근장비는 다 있을거 같습니다.
<MBP^Seony> snmp 쿼리 날리니까 값 나오는거 보니까 있네요
<autowiz> 아까 ifInOctets 는 32비트이고 ifHCInOctets 는 64 비트 , 둘다 누적치 같구요
<autowiz> 근데 저거 octet 이니까 표시될때는 8진수로 표시될거에요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 아... 이미 여러번 해보셨을듯 ㅠㅠ ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> octets 이면 결국 byte에요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 음... rrdtool로 그래프 뽑았는데, 이러면 결국 월별 데이터량 파악하기가 쉽지 않겠군요ㅕ
<MBP^Seony> rrdtool 그래프 사이즈를 1달로 하면 되긴 하겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 32비트로 400 Mbps 쓰면 1.9분마다 오버플로우? 순환 ? 일어난다는군요
<autowiz> 근대 보통 몇초단위로 snmp 받아서 그리는건 rrdtool 이나 mrtg 에서 알아서 그려주잖아요
<MBP^Seony> rrdtool은 그래프 그려주는 툴이구요,
<MBP^Seony> mrtg는 rrdtool을 사용해서 그래프를 그려요
<autowiz> 아하 그렇군요 -_-;;
<MBP^Seony> 쉽게 말하자면 rrdtool은 뭐랄까... 디비처럼 데이터를 인풋하고 그 결과를 그림파일로 뽑아내는 기능을 가진 툴로 보시면 될 것 같아요
<MBP^Seony> 처음에 rrdtool이 생성할 파일에 인풋시킬 데이터 타입을 선언하는게 좀 중요하죠
<autowiz> 팍팍 이해가 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 절대값을 쓸거냐, 한 값을 기준으로 해서 차익만 계산할거냐 등등..
<MBP^Seony> 근데 알아서 값을 넣는 기능은 없구요, 유저가 알아서 값을 명령어로 넣어줘야해요
<MBP^Seony> 보통 크론탭에 넣어서 돌립니다
<autowiz> 아 mib 값 일일이 주긴 했군요.. 이제 기억이 납니다.
<win_> jang: kkk
<jang> hello
<win_>  한글이 안 써져요
<win_> djklasfd
<autowiz> 으음
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> jang 만 한글이 안써진다는 말씀이신가요?
<jang> 앗 기조형님 저 태희입니다 irssi 테스트 중 입니다^^
<win_> 메모장에서 복사 후 붙여넣기 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<jang> 지금 옆에 오픈스택 커뮤니티 영락님과 함께.... ㅋㅋ
<ianychoi-irssi> hhh
<ianychoi-irssi> 윈도10에 배시 설치해서 irssi 로 아얄 쓰는데요
<ianychoi-irssi> 명령프롬프트에서 직접 한글 입력이 안되어서.. 메모장에서 복사&붙여넣기중입니다 ㅋ
<autowiz> OS 버젼은 어떤걸 사용하시는지 ...   윈10 배쉬를 아직 안써봐서 ㅠㅠ
<MBP^Seony> 음... 특정 vlan 트래픽 보는게 쉽지않군요..
<ianychoi-irssi> 10:05 < autowiz> jang 만 한글이 안써진다는 말씀이신가요?
<ianychoi-irssi> 10:05 < jang> 앗 기조형님 저 태희입니다 irssi 테스트 중 입니다^^
<ianychoi-irssi> 10:05 < win_> 메모장에서 복사 후 붙여넣기 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi-irssi> 윈도10+우분투14.04.5
<ianychoi-irssi> yeop hhh
<autowiz> 아... 요즘 난독증이있는지
<autowiz> 잘못읽거나 못읽고 지나가는경우가 많네요
<autowiz> 분명히 위아래로 다 읽었는데 태희 입니다만 빼고 읽었네요 허허허
<autowiz> 네 태희님 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 혹시 성이 김 씨는 아니시지요?? 허허허
<jang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jang> 그랬으면 좋겠네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ianychoi-irssi> 우분투 커뮤니티 회장님을 모르십니까?! ㅋㅋ
<ianychoi-irssi> 농담입니다 ㅎㅎ 그나저나 irssi 잼있네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> irssi 를 재순님도 자주 쓰시고 하시던데 저는
<autowiz> 아직 ㅠㅠ
<ianychoi-irssi> TT
<autowiz> 으음... 갑자기 등 생각인데 성은 다르더라도 이름이 같은 커플이나 부부가 있긴 있겠지요?
<autowiz> 재미있을거 같습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> mingw64 설치해놓은게 있어서 bash 만 좀 써보고 있느데
<autowiz> 한글 마지막글자가 깨지는군요
<autowiz> 아 ... 죄송합니다. LANG 설정에 따라 다르군요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오늘 날씨가 많이 덥네요.
<autowiz> feren 군 심장보다야 뜨겁겠어? ㅎㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 더운데 고생하네
<autowiz> feren 군 심장이 아이언맨 만큼 뜨거워지면
<autowiz> 바닥에 눞혀놓고 라면 끓어먹을려고 기다리는중입니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아... 소를 못먹은지 오래되서 헛소리를 막 하는가 봅니다 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아쉽게도 오늘 날씨가 제 심장보다 뜨거운 것 같습니다ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 새벽에는 27정도까지 떨어지는거 같은데
<autowiz> 아침부터 30 도 가까이로 올라가더니만 금방 35도 네요
<razGon_i7> 수고하셧습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_i7> 즐퇴요.ㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 웹회의나 웹프리젠테이션 서비스 엄청 많은데요...
<imsu> 하악하악
<imsu> 불금 보내세용 ^^
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 임수는 하악하악 만 하고 나갔구만 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 오늘은 묘한 날입니다.
<autowiz> 기쁘면서도 우울한 , 울적하면서도 반가운
<autowiz> 길다면 길고 짧다면 짦은 인생에서 ..   그런 묘~ 한 날입니다.
<HolyKnight_> ㅇㅅㅇ
<autowiz> 홀리나이트님 안녕하세요 꾸꾸벅
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> feren 하이~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요~ 저녁 드셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight_> ㅎㅇㅇ
<ipeter_x1_denver> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-08-06
<razGon_TT> 아.. 더운 토요일입니다.
<autowiz> 하이하이
<autowiz> 하와이 하와이 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-08-07
<autowiz> 하이파이 와이파이 , 하(이파이) 와이(파이)
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 존잘로님 심심하시군요
<autowiz> 그런가 봅니다 크하하하
<autowiz> 형님 언제쯤 오십니까? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 홀녀님 안녕하세요~~
<choi> 안녕하세요
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 혹시 boot2docker 사용해보신분 있나요?
<autowiz> 뭐하는놈인가요 그건?
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 아, docker의 windows와 mac에 설치시 사용하는 툴박스입니다.
<autowiz> 오호라 그런놈이군요
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 아하.
<ipeter_x1_carbon> 그럼놈입니다.
<razGon_TT> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2017-07-31
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<drake_kr> 요즘 세미나 왜 안와여
<bluedusk> 맞아요 존잘로님 왜 세미나 안오세요
<bluedusk> 애정이 식었어 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 블더님도 좀 오시져
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/lKQlpMM3/IMG_0519.JPG
<autowiz> 회사에 집안일에 바쁘다 보니 ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 전 이미 맥의 노예라서..
<autowiz> 맥을 가지고 오시면 되지요~ ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 블덕님 맥 사시기 전의 모습이 기억나는군요 ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> ko
<soyeomul> 합
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :slightly_smiling_face:
<soyeomul> 비가 옵니다.. 울진 다들 점심 드셨는지요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 영빈님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 와 서니님 꾸벅~
<felix123_> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 오 펠릭스님 안녕하세요~
<Mittens> 오오 소여물님!
<soyeomul> 엇 미튼스님 안녕하세요!
<Mittens> 반가워요. 소여물님 ^-^
<soyeomul> 넹^^
<soyeomul> 질문요 왜 파이썬은 복사 붙여넣기 하면
<soyeomul> 신텍스 에라가 발생하나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 들여쓰기에 민감해서 그렇습니다
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 들여쓰기 문제가 아닐까요
<ircCloud^Seony> 다른 언어에서 들여쓰기 공간은 개인의 자유인데, 파이썬에서는 들여쓰기 자체도 문법이 됩니다.
<soyeomul> 음... 그럼 그 부분을 지우고 다시 타이핑 해야지만 해결할 수 있는거군요..
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 코드마나 탭으로 들여쓰기 하는 코드도 있고, 스페이스로 들여쓰기 하는 코드도 있어서 그런거 같아요
<soyeomul> 음.. 빡시네요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 지운다기보다는, 다른 라인들과 들여쓰기 사이즈를 맞추세요.  탭을 썼으면 계속 탭만 쓰시고, 스페이스 쓰셨으면 계속 스페이스만 쓰세요
<soyeomul> 와.. 신기하네요.. 파이썬..
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 루비도 들여쓰기로 스코프 구분하지 않던가요?
<soyeomul> 근데.. 루비는 복사 붙여넣기 해도.. 괜찮더라구요.. 테스트 해보니..
<soyeomul> 파이썬은 꼭 까다롭게.. ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그거 때문에 파이썬 싫어하는 사람도 있지만, 저는 그것 때문에 파이썬이 좋습니ㅏ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 들여쓰기게 좀 집착하거든요...
<soyeomul> 근데 확실히 파이썬에 믿음이 가네요..
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 괄호보다 들여쓰기가 더 심플한 것도 있고…ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<felix123_> 파이썬...저도 공부해야되는데 책만 사놓고 퇴근시간되면 공부좀 해야지 할때마다 일거리가 생겨서..
<felix123_> 이번 세미나에서 우분투로 여러가지로 사용하는 분들을 보고 감탄했네요 ㅋㅋ
<felix123_> 전 엔지니어링 관련된 기술아니면 거들떠도 안봤었는데
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 오늘 내일 중으로 Slack-IRC 연동 봇 업데이트 작업을 좀 하겠습니다. 업데이트 하는동안 두 채널간 연결이 잠시 끊길 수 있으니 미리 양해 바랍니다 :slightly_smiling_face:
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 연동봇 업데이트 작업 끝났습니다.
<autowiz> 수고하셨습니다
<bridgebot> <youngbin> :)
<soyeomul> 잠시 소여물 좀 주고 올께요~
<felix123_> 수고하셨습니다 :)
<bridgebot> <draco> ....홍차 티백을 컵에 담가 놓고. 딴생각 했다가 한참 우렸는데...맛이 엄청 쓰군요. -_- 이런 맛 첨이야...
<drake_kr> 홍차 에스프레소
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋ 정말 에스프레소 수준
<bridgebot> <draco> 시간 재는거 싫어서 컵라면도 안먹는 나인데....
<ircCloud^Seony> 쓰면 우유 좀 타세요
<bridgebot> <draco> 29층이라 우유 사러 내려가기 귀찮아요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> 걍 원샷~~
<bluedusk> 비오는날은 일하기 싫네요
<bluedusk> 비안오는날은 일하기 싫던데
<samahui_TP> ㅋㅋㅋ 결론은 그냥 일하기 싫은거로...
<razGon_JJ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_JJ> 후..
<razGon_JJ> 정신이 없습니다.
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TP> 요즘 바쁘신가봐요
<samahui_TP> 제주도 정착이 힘드신가요?
<soyeomul^^> 키위 아얄씨 로 한번 접속해봤어요
<soyeomul^^> 한글 보이나요
<soyeomul^^> 방금 소여물 주고 왔어요
<soyeomul^^> 비가 오는 가운데.. 풀도 베고 그 풀을 암소칸에다 줘봤어요
<soyeomul^^> 잘 먹더이다..
<soyeomul> 합
<soyeomul^^> 한글 보이는군요
<soyeomul^^> 요건 이제 종료합니다;
<soyeomul> 뽀빠이님 안녕하세요~
<Mittens> 소여물님은
<soyeomul> 미튼스님 안녕하세요~
<Mittens> 소여물 도우미가 있으신거죠? ^^ 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 소여물 도우미는 하늘 바람 구름 햇빛... 물 공기 등등..
<soyeomul> 자연이 도와주고 있어요~
<soyeomul> 아 재미없구나..
<Mittens> 100여마리 여물 주기를 혼자 하신다구요
<soyeomul> 조용히 백암온천 다녀올께요~
<soyeomul> 옙
<Mittens> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 이따 뵙겠습니다~~~
<bridgebot> <draco> 저희 회사 쇼핑몰에도 가끔 시골에서 전자부품 주문하는 분들 있던데요.... 비닐하우스에 자동으로 뭔가 작동하게 하는 장치 만드시거나 하는 대단한 분들..;;;
<Mittens> 드라코님 (___)
<pchero_work> 굇수...
<bridgebot> <draco> 즐 퇴근
<samahui_TP> 전 이만 퇴근 합니다 즐거운 시간들 보내세요
<felix123_> 흐아...오늘만 대박 장애 2건..
<felix123_> 저 질문이 하나 있습니다.
<felix123_> Centos 7에서 Bonding으로 인터페이스 설정을 했을때
<felix123_> 하드웨어(gbic)문제로 실제로는 네트워크가 단절 됐을때 System상에서 UP으로 체크된다면 어떤 방식으로 Failover를 구성하면 좋을까요..??
<felix123_> 지금 머리 속에서는 ICMP체크로 인터페이스를 강제로 바꾸는걸 생각하고있는데 이건 좀 아닌거같아서;;
<felix123_> Ubuntu커뮤니티에서 Cent를 여쭤보니 조금 민망하네요 -0-.......ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 스위치에서 lag/lacp 구성하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기에 hsrp나 vrrp 붙이시면 더 안전해집니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다
<PotatoGim> felix123_: 실제로 그러한 방법을 사용하기도 합니다.
<PotatoGim> GBIC이 문제가 있는 경우 뿐만 아니라 NIC 펌웨어 버그 등으로 그런 경우가 꽤나 많이 있는 편이라...
<PotatoGim> 아, 본딩일 경우라면...
<PotatoGim> sysfs에서 mii를 확인하신다던가...
<felix123_> 아까 좋은 답변들어놓고도 감사인사도 못드리고 나왔네요ㅎㅎ
<felix123_> 좋은답변 감사합니다ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 하와이는 새벽 2시 40분이네요..
<soyeomul> 저도 좀 있음 자러 갈 시간...
<soyeomul> 이만 먼저 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 모두 수고하세요~~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> irccloud 어디에 돌려놓으세요?
<drake_kr> 유료로 쓰시는?
<Work^Seony> 걍 웹브라우저 띄워서 내려놔요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사무실에 있는 컴퓨터 중 하나에서 돌려놓습니다
<drake_kr> 전 screen으로..
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/AseM6Nfk/
<Work^Seony> 근데 한 1주일 돌려놓다보면 스크롤 때문에 웹브라우저 상태가 별로 안좋아지더라구요...  그래서 좀 고민이에요...
<Work^Seony> 전에 github에서 알려주신 irccloud cli를 봤는데, 설치가 쉽지않더라구요..
<drake_kr> 근성으로 설치했습니다
<drake_kr> 근데 웬지 이거 여러개 돌릴 수 있을거 같은데요..
<Work^Seony> 계정 여러개 만들면 가능하지 않을까 싶네요
<drake_kr> ppt 원드라이브에 올린것들 보고 있는데.. html5 관련해서 제가 좀 열심히 알아봤었네요..
<Mittens> 안녕하세요
<Mittens> 바쁘실테니 안 도와주셔도 완전 이해하는데요.. 혹시나 해서요.. 우분투 메인에서도 이건 도움을 못받아서요
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-ko 2017-08-01
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_JJ> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요.  요즘 병원일이 바쁘신가봐요
<razGon_JJ> 예
<razGon_JJ> 조금요..ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그래도 한가한 것보단 낫지않을까 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 다들 점심 드시고 일하시는지요
<soyeomul> 비가 그치고 다시 쨍쨍 후덥지근
<soyeomul> 전 방금 소여물 주고 왔어요~
<drake_kr> 식사들 하시죠
<drake_kr> 전 라면
<soyeomul> 아따 이얼지네여 백암온천이나 한번 댕겨와야것네유
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 드렉님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 라면을 드시다니..
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 온천 댕겨오면 저도 진라면 끊여먹어야겟어요 갑자기 땡기네요
<soyeomul> 일단 온천부터!
<soyeomul> 댕겨오겠습니다~
<autowiz_> 피체로님 안녕하세요~
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요~
<pchero_work> :)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-08-02
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 오랜만에 왔지요?
<Work^Seony> 오랫만에 뵙네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 계속 아팠어요. 지금도 ing 입니다.
<Work^Seony> 아 저런 그렇군요... 더운 날씨에 아프면 더 힘드실텐데...
<lexlove> 스타프래프트 리마스터되면 다시 해보고 싶네요.ㅎ
<lexlove> Work^Seony, 다시 해보실거에요?
<Work^Seony> 그거 다다음주에 나오죠?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 저는 스타는 그냥 그러네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 한국은 pc방에서 미리 시연가능하죠
<samahui_TP> 그래픽 좀 좋아지고 나머지는 원작 그대로인데 이게 리마스터를 하고 원작으로 못돌아간다네요
<Work^Seony> 그게 무슨 말이에요?
<samahui_TP> 한번에 표시해주는 해상도가 높아져서 리마스터로 하다가 원작 하려고 하면 답답하다네요
<Work^Seony> 아
<lexlove> 아항...
<Work^Seony> F5키로 옛날 화면을 스위칭시켜주는 기능이 있다는데, 그건 그냥 옛날 향수용...
<samahui_TP> ㅇ
<samahui_TP> 예
<lexlove> Work^Seony, 언차티드 차타고 이동중에 장갑차 같은거 만났는데 거기서 헤어나오질 못하고 있어요. 흑;;
<samahui_TP> 그나저나 전 선물도 받고 이미 샀는데... 쿠폰이 안오네요 쿠폰으로 팔더라고요
<Work^Seony> lexlove, 하다가 많이 막히신다싶으면 유튜브에서 다른 유저들 영상 보세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 언차티드는 플레이 영상 많죠
<lexlove> 그렇군요. 처음부터 다시 해야하나 고민하고 있었어요
<lexlove> 달리고 차량 운전하는 게 영 미숙해요.
<lexlove> 뭐 달리는 것은 그나마 조금 나아졌지만요.
<Work^Seony> 그나저나 많이 바쁘신가봐요... 아직 엔딩 못보신거 보니...
<lexlove> 바쁘고 + 아프고 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 수영 강습도 그만뒀어요. 좀 나아지면 자유수영으로 다니려구요
<lexlove> 혹시 갑상선인가 싶어서 검사했는데 그건 아니라고 해서 한의원에 갔더니 제가 가진 기보다 더 써서 아픈거래요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 기가 쎄시군요
<lexlove> 체력과 기는 다르다고 기를 보충해야한다네요.
<lexlove> 아뇨.. 기를 탕진했대요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 즉, 다른 말로 과로상태래요.
<Work^Seony> 직장 옮기시고나서 일이 더 많으신듯 싶군요
<lexlove> 일도 더 많고 급여도 더 많고..ㅎㅎ 거기다가 적응을 해야하니 스트레스가 쌓여서 아픈가봐요. 저는 적응했다고 생각하는데 몸은 아닌가봐요
<lexlove> 또 사무일과 강의는 다르니까요.ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그렇죠...
<lexlove> 12월에 계약종료되고 내년 3월에 다시 계약(제가 다시 된다면)이니 1월 ~2월에 푹 쉬어야죠
<Work^Seony> 2달 방학 있으시군요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 네
<lexlove> 입사하자마자 1월을 기다리고 있어요.
<Work^Seony> 저도 이달 중순쯤 한 일주일 휴가 갈까 생각 중이에요
<Work^Seony> 딱히 쉴 일이 없어서 그동안 안쉬고 있었는데, 그래도 좀 휴가를 가긴 해야할 거 같네요...
<samahui_TP> 전 이번주말부터 휴가인데...
<Work^Seony> 내일 모레까지만 일하시면 휴가군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어디로 가시나요
<samahui_TP> 일이 ...일이 안끝나요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 올해는 해외는 힘들거 같고 강원도쪽에서 남해로 일주를 해볼 생각인데... 일이 어찌될지 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 기회되실 때 하와이 한 번 오셔야죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 그러게요
<samahui_TP> 하와이로 가고 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tE98C3FO0XY  34:50 이거군요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저도 하와이 가보고 싶어요.ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 참고로, 34:50에서 마우스 우클릭하시면 그 위치에서 링크 만들어집니다..
<lexlove> 계단이었다니....
<lexlove> 광장을 계속 돌면서 네이선 계속 죽였는데 지금 골목에 숨겨뒀어요
<Work^Seony> 진짜 언차티드는 겁나 잘만든 겜은 맞네요...
<lexlove> 저는 첫 플스게임이잖아요. 하다보면 제가 뛴것마냥 힘들 때가 있어요.ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 감정이입도 잘되고..
<samahui_TP> https://www.ssyoutube.com/watch?v=tE98C3FO0XY 요렇게 유투브 앞에 ss붙이면 동영상 다운로드 가능하신것도 아시죠?
<Work^Seony> 네 감정이입 잘되죠... 그래서 1,2,3편을 하고나서 4편을 하면 더 감동적이라는 얘기입니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 다시 사야할까요?
<Work^Seony> 유튭 다운로드 저 사이트는 불법 아닌가요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 유튜브 다운로드는, apt-get install youtube-dl 명령어로 쉽게 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 불법일걸요 ㅋ ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 다시 사지마세요.. 어차피 게임하실 시간이 충분하지 않으실테니, 일단 지금 4부터 먼저 하셔도 될 거 같아요
<samahui_TP> 다운로드 하는 방법이야 정말 많죠
<Work^Seony> 1,2,3편 다 하면 시간 엄청 오래 걸리거든요
<samahui_TP> 다운받는 자체는 불법이라고 보기 어렵고 공유하면 불법이겠죠
<samahui_TP> 1~4편 다하면... 흠...
<samahui_TP> 휴가를 게임과 함께 다쓰면 되겠네요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 이번 휴가엔 완도 갑니다.ㅎ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 오즈님 안녕하세요.^^
<drake_kr> 언차티드는 걍 사야죠
<drake_kr> 안해도 사야 하는겁니다
<autowiz_> 렉스님 안녕하세요~
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<ianychoi> 하와이 맘 같아서는 또 가고 싶네요 ㅎ 전 올해 휴가 끝 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_JJ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_JJ> 어제는 많이 바빠서 말씀 못드렷네요.
<samahui_TP> 점심 맛있게들 드세요~
<felix123_> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 점심 먹고 전 소여물 주러 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 다들 수고하세요 펠릭스님도요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 리눅스에서 돌아가는 다이어그램 프로그램 좋은거 있으면 추천 좀 해주세요.
<ircCloud^Seony> LucidChart 수준의 오픈소스를 찾고있는데, LucidChart 따라갈 게 없네요
<PotatoGim> 음... Dia나 StarUML 정도가 있을 것 같은데...
<ircCloud^Seony> https://www.draw.io/ 이거 괜찮아보이네요
<ircCloud^Seony> StarUML은 윈도우용만 있군요
<Mittens> 아웅 방금 링크 드릴라 했는데
<PotatoGim> 아하, 예전에 협업할 때 썼었는데 구글 드라이브로 공유하기도 편해서 괜찮았습니다 ㅎ
<PotatoGim> http://staruml.io/download
<Mittens> http://alternativeto.net/software/lucidchart/
<PotatoGim> 리눅스도 지원합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> Mittens: 루시드차트가 너무 비싸서 그래요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 오픈소스 찾는 중입니다
<Mittens> 여기 보면 비슷한데 대용으로 쓸수 있는 리스트가 있더라구요. 넘버원이 말씀하신 드라우
<Mittens> 비슷한 대용으로*
<ircCloud^Seony> 루시드차트가 가장 맘에 들긴하는데, subscription model을 개인적으로 너무 싫어해서요...
<Mittens> 네.. 한 10개정도 대용으로 쓸수있는게 나와있네요
<Mittens> 12개네요
<Mittens> 죄송합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ 그냥 도움이 돼보고 싶었어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 3개 아닌가요?
<Mittens> 아뇨
<ircCloud^Seony> 루시드차트는 결제 안하면 3개 까지 밖에 안될텐데요
<Mittens> 쭉 내려가보시면
<ircCloud^Seony> PotatoGim: StarUML도 일단 무료는 아니군요 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 내가 몬갈 잘못이해했나.. draw.io 가 루시드 대신쓸수 있는거 아닌가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아.  draw.io 말씀하시는 거였군요...
<ircCloud^Seony> draw.io는 아예 무료일 거에요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 단순히 대신 쓸 수 있는 것 찾는 건 아니구요, 루시드차트만큼 잘만들어진 게 있을까 해서요... 근데 draw.io는 꽤 괜찮아보이네요
<Mittens> 아니.. 그게 아니라 제가 드린 링크에 루시드 차트 대신 쓸수 있는 같은 기능을 하는것들을 리스팅 됐는데요.. 그중 드라우가 젤 리뷰가 좋은듯해요
<Mittens> 무료 인것중에서는 구굴 드라잉 http://alternativeto.net/software/google-drawings/ , 과 리브레 드라우 http://alternativeto.net/software/libreoffice---draw/ , 와이디 드라우  http://alternativeto.net/software/libreoffice---draw/
<bluedusk> 전 이미 맥의 노예라서 옴니그래플을 ..
<Mittens> http://alternativeto.net/software/yed/       웁스 마지막거
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> Mittens: 아 네 ㅎㅎ 링크 감사합니다.  사실, 그 사이트에서 이미 볼만한건 다 봤었어요.
<Mittens> ㅋㅋㅋ 아유 죄송해요
<Mittens> 언젠가 꼭 도움이 되고야 말거에요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 괜찮습니다 ㅎㅎ.  혹시 써보신 분들이 계신가 싶어서 여쭤봤어요
<ircCloud^Seony> yED는 다 좋아보이는데 라이센스가 명시가 안되어있네요...
<bluedusk> 음
<ircCloud^Seony> freely available이라고는 써있긴한데, 라이센스가 안적혀있어서 애매하군요....
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 지금까지는 draw.io가 가장 좋아보이는군요
<bluedusk> 근데 웹에서 그리는게 한계가 있더라구요..;
<bluedusk> 저도 몇개 써보다가 그냥 Omnigraffle 로 돌아왔어요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 그렇긴하죠... 그런 의미에서 보면 루시드차트가 진짜 잘만드린 했어요
<ircCloud^Seony> s/잘만드린/잘만들긴
<razGon_JJ> 후. 태풍이 엄청 몰려오네요..
<bridgebot> <seokjunyeom> 여기 우분투 관련 질문 해도 되나요?
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 네 우분투 채널인데 당연히 되죠 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 그러라고 있는 채널이에요
<bridgebot> <seokjunyeom> ```root@kafuuchino:/usr/local# echo $PATH /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/snap/bin```
<bridgebot> <seokjunyeom> 이렇게 되어있고
<bridgebot> <seokjunyeom> /usr/local/bin 하고 /usr/bin 에 같은 명령어가 있으면 /usr/local/bin 에 있는 명령어가 먼저 실행되야 하는거 아닌가요?
<bridgebot> <seokjunyeom> curl 7.54.1 버전 깔았는데 전 버전이 실행이 되네요
<bridgebot> <seokjunyeom> ```root@kafuuchino:~# curl --version curl 7.47.0 (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu) libcurl/7.47.0 GnuTLS/3.4.10 zlib/1.2.8 libidn/1.32 librtmp/2.3 Protocols: dict file ftp ftps gopher http https imap imaps ldap ldaps pop3 pop3s rtmp rtsp smb smbs smtp smtps telnet tftp  Features: AsynchDNS IDN IPv6 Largefile GSS-API Kerberos SPNEGO NTLM NTLM_WB SSL libz TLS-SRP UnixSockets```
<bridgebot> <seokjunyeom> ```root@kafuuchino:~# which -a curl /usr/local/bin/curl /usr/bin/curl root@kafuuchino:~# /usr/local/bin/curl --version curl 7.54.1 (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu) libcurl/7.54.1 OpenSSL/1.0.2g zlib/1.2.8 nghttp2/1.7.1 Release-Date: 2017-06-14 Protocols: dict file ftp ftps gopher http https imap imaps pop3 pop3s rtsp smb smbs smtp smtps telnet tftp  Features: IPv6 Largefile NTLM NTLM_WB SSL libz TLS-SRP HTTP2 UnixSockets
<bridgebot> HTTPS-proxy  root@kafuuchino:~# /usr/bin/curl --version curl 7.47.0 (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu) libcurl/7.47.0 GnuTLS/3.4.10 zlib/1.2.8 libidn/1.32 librtmp/2.3 Protocols: dict file ftp ftps gopher http https imap imaps ldap ldaps pop3 pop3s rtmp rtsp smb smbs smtp smtps telnet tftp  Features: AsynchDNS IDN IPv6 Largefile GSS-API Kerberos SPNEGO NTLM NTLM_WB SSL libz TLS-SRP UnixSockets```
<razGon_JJ> ?
<razGon_JJ> 주무세요.
<razGon_JJ> 가서 뵈요
<autowiz_> alias 문제는 아닐거고
<autowiz_> 최근에 PATH 지정하는 부분이 바꼈으면 , 로그인 되어 있던 쉘은 PATH 환경변수가 최신버젼으로 적용이 안되기는 하는데  이것도 아닐거 같네요
<autowiz_> which whereis 명령으로 확인도 해보시구요.crontab 돌리시는거면 환경설정파일을 읽는 구조가 다르니까 스크립트안에 환경변수를 확인하는 명령을 손으로 넣어서 확인해보셔야 합니다.
<bridgebot> <seokjunyeom> 아 새로운 쉘에서는 원하는 대로 작동이 되네요
<bridgebot> <seokjunyeom> 감사합니다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> (__)
#ubuntu-ko 2017-08-03
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 오늘따라 커피가 맛있네요.^^
<Work^Seony> 커피 말씀하시니까 저도 오늘은 커피가 생각나네요
<lexlove> 한잔 하셔요.
<Work^Seony> 스타벅스 앱에 돈이 좀 있었군요...  요즘 하도 안먹다보니..
<Work^Seony> 가장 싼 아메리카노나 마셔야겠네요 ㅋ
<lexlove> 가장 싼 아메리카노지만 전 그것만 마셔요.^^
<Work^Seony> 저는 보통은 걍 달달한거 마시거든요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 달달한 것들은 제 입에 너무 달아서 마시기가 힘들더라구요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 오즈님 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 렉스님 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 날씨가 많이 덥긴 하군요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 밤에 몇 도까지 올라가요?
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 안녕하세요.  그나저나 오랫만이군요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 여기는 밤에 26도까지 내려가는거 같은데 저녁 9시 즈음엔 28~9도 정도에요
<lexlove> 더워요.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 서울은 더 심할려나? 아파트는 에어컨 실외기때문에 더 더운거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 헐 29도...
<Work^Seony> 밤에까지 그러면 잘 떄도 힘들고, 일어날 때도 힘들겠군요...
<Work^Seony> 한국에 살 때, 아침에 일어나자마자 푹푹 찌던 날씨가 생각나네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아무리 여름이라지만 많이 덥긴 합니다 습도가 높은것도 한몫 하구요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 사실 습도만 높지않았어도 29도에도 충분히 견딜만하죠...
<bridgebot> <draco> 서울 아파트인데요...아침7시에 보니 외부온도 28도, 내부온도 29도더군요
<Work^Seony> 내부가 더 덥군요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Mittens> 혹시 제게 인사하신건가요
<autowiz> 휙휙
<Mittens> 아니라문 이만.. 총총
<autowiz> 일좀 하고 오겠습니다~ 좋은 하루 되세요~~
<Work^Seony> Mittens, 그런 경우는 걍 넙죽 받으시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> xD 아이궁 그렇군요
<Mittens> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 여러사람들이 들어오시면 걍 한 번에 인사하다보니 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 일본 갑니다
<Mittens> 아~ 넵
<Work^Seony> 일본 관광 가시나요
<drake_kr> 음.. 컨퍼런스 발표하러 가요
<drake_kr> 관광도 좀 하고 싶긴 한데..
<Mittens> 오우우
<drake_kr> ぎおん마쯔리도 못 보고 올듯 합니다
<Mittens> 드렉님 가신김에 저대신 꼭 아나고 덮밥을 드시고 오세요! ^^
<drake_kr> 규동요?
<Mittens> 움... 그게 규동인가요
<Work^Seony> 돈부리
<drake_kr> 소고기덮밥..
<Mittens> 장어 덮밥이 장어 규동인가 보죠?
<Mittens> 주말에 해먹어야겠어요 먹고 싶다~
<drake_kr> 우나돈인가
<bridgebot> <draco> 고기는 진리
<Work^Seony> 하와이에는 일본사람이 하도 많아서 돈부리가 엄청 대중적이긴 한데, 그러다보니 저도 덮밥=돈부리 라고 생각하게 되는군요
<lexlove> drake_kr, 일본 잘 다녀오세요.
<drake_kr> 스시랑 돈고츠 먹으려 했는뎅
<Mittens> 장어라면 사족을 못 쓰는 내게 아주 반가운 소식이다. 장어는 일어로는 우나기うなぎ라고 하고, 장어덮밥은 담아 내는 스타일에 따라 우나동うな丼, ... 혹은 우나쥬
<lexlove> 일하러 갑니다.^^
<drake_kr> 아 가기싫다
<Mittens> 카피엔 페이스트 한거에요
<drake_kr> 집에서 쉬는게 최곤데..
<Mittens> 우나돈 맞네요
<bridgebot> <draco> 전 가츠돈 좋아하는데, 살쪄서 요즘은 돈까스 종류는 자제하고 있어요.
<drake_kr> 모든 음식을 자제당하겠죠
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅇㅇ 옷입혀서 기름에 튀긴거 자제중.
<drake_kr> 가츠동뿐인가요
<bridgebot> <draco> 치킨과 징거버거!!!
<drake_kr> 녹색음료 이외에 모든걸 자제당하시겠죠
<bridgebot> <draco> 징거버거 먹고 싶다!!! (20년째 중독중)
<drake_kr> 더블다운?
<bridgebot> <draco> 그건 짜서 별로
<bridgebot> <draco> 징거버거야 말로 치킨과 빵과 토마토의 환상 밸런스입니다.
<bridgebot> <draco> 하악
<drake_kr> 뭐.. 우리같은사람은 물만 마셔도 한달은 산대요
<bridgebot> <draco> 정신은 3일만에 나갈듯
<drake_kr> 90에서 55키로까지 살을 뺄 정도의 독한 사람이 담배는 못 끊는..
<Mittens> 우와
<Mittens> 저도 요즘 탄수화물 줄이는 다이어트 하는데요
<Mittens> 이것처럼 살이 잘빠지는것도 없는것 같아요
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅇㅇ 탄수화물이 살찌는 주범이죠. 지방보다는. 억울한 지방.
<drake_kr> 예전보다 활동량이 줄어드니까
<bridgebot> <draco> 하지만 뭐든 어떤거 안먹어서 뺀 살은 요요 조심해야해요...
<Mittens> 네 맞아요 드라코님. 이 다이어트 하시는 분들은 버터에 크림치즈에 베이컨에.. 지방을 신나게 섭취하시더라구요.
<bridgebot> <draco> 심혈관이 욕하겠네요
<drake_kr> ㅈㅅ
<Mittens> 네 저는 어짜피 고기를 안먹으니까.. 그냥 올리브 오일이나 식물성 버터정도랑 가끔 유제품 치즈(치즈케잌 만들때)
<bridgebot> <draco> 저는...음... 닭가슴살이랑 양상추 먹으면서 살 뺄때. 그냥 그렇게 먹으면 허기지는데 마늘 짱아치 같은 좀 강한 맛 나는거 같이 먹으니 뭔가 먹은거 같아서 버틸만 하더군요
<Mittens> 음 좋아요 그런 반찬. 밥대신 여기선 컬리플라워 챱챱해서 라이스 대용으로 먹기도 하고요..
<bridgebot> <draco> 외국에서 마늘 잔뜩 먹으면 냄새로 혐오 당할듯 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> dra ke_kr: (갑자기 딴 얘기지만, 미안) 스크린에 ircCloud 를 구현하다니...놀랍네요.
<Mittens> 드라코님 열심히 이빨 닦고, 가글하고, 껌 하나 씹고.. 포기하기엔 마늘 너무 맛있는데요
<bridgebot> <draco> 그거 많이 먹으면 땀냄새로도 나와요..;;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 알죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 엥
<Mittens> 간단하게 마늘 엄청 볶아 넣은 안쵸비(멸치 캔절임) 로 파스타 만들면 느므 맛있어요.
<bridgebot> <draco> 계피를 많이 먹으면 모기가 물지 못한데...라면서 수정과를 다량 사려 했으나, 살찐다며 금지당했습니다.
<drake_kr> 일본안가고 집에서 고기나 굽고싶다
<ianychoi> 아 이번 주에 가시는군요
<drake_kr> 지금감
<ianychoi> ㅋㅋ 잘 다녀오세요
<drake_kr> 가기싫다
<ianychoi> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 연차가 있다면 연차내고 따라가고 싶네요 ㅜㅜ
<Mittens> 드라코님 다이어트 홧팅입니다. 지금 도너츠 먹으면서 각오를 하고 있어요~ 이번달 마지막 도너츠~
<Mittens> 일주일에 한번 정도는 탄수화물 단거 먹어줘도 돼요
<bluedusk> 조심히 다녀오세요
<bridgebot> <draco> 우리 부부 싸움 시작 패턴. 마눌님 : 이거 맛있겠다. 나 오늘만 많이 먹고 내일부터 다이어트 할래. 나 : 내일이 오면 내일은 오늘이 되지. 우리는 영원히 내일에 다다를 수 없어. 마눌님 : 뭐야?
<Mittens> xD
<Mittens> 두분이 같이 하시는가봐요
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 같이 절대 못하겠더라구요. 마눌님은 의지가 약하고, 저는 회사에서 먹게 되고... 애들은 잘 먹여야 하니 요리는 하게 되고
<Mittens> 사이 좋으신거 같아서 부러워요. 지금 저는 구운 야채를 곁들이 관자와 연어를 먹고 기분 좋아요. 이젠 혼자 식사하는게 익숙하네요 ㅠㅠ
<Mittens> 엄청 맛있었어요. 관자가
<Mittens> 혹시뭐... 경품? 을 걸고 할순 없을까요. 몇달 며칠까지 이만큼 빼면 명품 지갑... 을 받는걸로.. 여자분들 그런것 좋아하지 않을까요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 인벤토리 공유
<drake_kr> 내돈으로 원치않는 선물 받기
<Mittens> 현미밥도 안돼요. 떡, 라면, 빵, 빈대떡, 밀가루 들어간 음식 에니띵, 국수 파스타, 감자, 고구마 노! 심지어 대부분의 과일도 안돼요!
<Mittens> 제가 아는 여자분들 다이어트 성공하신분들의 다 모조리 다 탄수화물 최대한 줄여서 ketosis 작용 일으켜서 뺐드라구요
<Work^Seony> 성공적인 다이어터로서 한 말씀 드리자면 ㅋㅋ, 뭘 먹든 많이만 안드시면 됩니다...
<drake_kr> 오 성공적
<Mittens> 오
<Work^Seony> 2013년 6월에 살빼서 지금까지 유지하면 성공 아닌가요 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 근데 그거는 몸무게 유지 할때 적용하는 말 아닌가요
<Work^Seony> 운동도 같이 합니다
<Mittens> 찐 살 뺄때도 그렇게 빼셨어요? 그냥 적당히 먹는걸로?
<Work^Seony> 윗몸일으키기 280개씩 하다가, 허리에 무리 간다고 해서 딴거 해요
<drake_kr> 헐
<Mittens> 아 그렇죠.. 운동. 저도 유산소는 약간, 그리고 웨잇 트레이닝을 좀더 열씸히 해주는..
<Mittens> 오마이.. 서니님 엄청나네요. 제가 제일 많이 할때는 하루 100개였는데
<Work^Seony> 뭐 암튼 제가 이해한 우리 몸의 살이 찌고 빠지는 메카니즘은, 신체가 처리할 수 있는 시간 내에 처리 불가능한 음식물이 들어오면 살이 찐다에요...
<drake_kr> 유산소 한다고 동네친구랑 동네한바퀴 돌면 자연스럽게 치킨집에 가죠
<Mittens> ㅎㅎㅎ!
<Work^Seony> 그외에도 여러가지가 있는데, 이거 얘기하면 밤 새야해서...
<Work^Seony> 제가 밤새면서 얘기할 수 있는 주제가 4가지가 있는데, 그 중 하나가 다이어트거든요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 먹고싶은건 어떻게 참아여?
<Work^Seony> 먹고싶은건, 딱 한 번만 안먹는데 익숙해지시면 안먹고싶어집니다
<drake_kr> 전 사람의 의지는 그렇게 강력하지 않다고 생각하는 사람입니다
<Work^Seony> 음식냄새가 옆에서 나도 걍 별 반응이 없어져요
<drake_kr> 하긴.. 3일에 한끼 먹는 사람도 있는데..
<Work^Seony> 그게 더 익숙해지시면 나중에는, 굳이 뭔가를 먹어야하는 상황이 아니면 자연스럽게 먹지않게 됩니다
<Mittens> 드렉님
<drake_kr> 네
<Work^Seony> 근데 나이 먹으니까 확실히 안먹고 운동하면 좀 위험하더라구요
<Mittens> 웁스 길게 써야돼는데. 저기 일단 키토 다욧트를 하시면 식욕이 떨어지는게 정상적인 현상이에요
<Work^Seony> 덤벨 들면서 혈당 떨어지는게 느껴지다보니... ㅋ
<Mittens> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 몇가지 노하우를 더 드리자면 ㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 저도 한때는 하루에 6마일씩 뛰던 시절이 있었지요. 새벽에 3마일 저녁에 3마일. 해프 마라톤까진 뛰어봤구요.
<Work^Seony> 최고의 다이어트는 분명히 단식은 맞아요.  근데, 단식으로는 100% 다이어트가 안되요.
<Work^Seony> 죽어라 달려봐야 빠지는 칼로리는 몇 안되는데, 우리가 한끼에 먹는 식사는 천칼로리에 육박하거든요
<Work^Seony> 단식을 하면, 지방이 빠지긴 하는데 문제는 근육도 같이 빠져요
<drake_kr> 먹는거 75 운동 24 운 1?
<Work^Seony> 그렇게되면 신체의 대사량이 줄어들어서 단식을 한 의미가 없어지게 되거든요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 단식을 해서 체중이 좀 많이 줄었다싶으면, 그때부터 무조건 웨이트를 해줘야해요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 근육량을 늘려서 대사량을 좀 키워놓으면, 이후부터는 먹는 양을 늘려도 괜찮게 됩니다
<Work^Seony> 숨만 쉬어도 하루에 수천 칼로리씩 나가는거죠..
<Work^Seony> 자동차로 비유하면 쇱겠네요
<drake_kr> 아하 근육 키우고 그대로 먹으면 되는거군요
<Work^Seony> 중형차 시동만 걸어도 2만원이라는데, 뭐 비슷한 거죠
<Mittens> 단식은 절대 싫어요. 넵 대사량을 키워야하죠. 키토를 하시면 운동으로 근육 키워논 대사량을 훨씬 능가해서 기존에 잡고 있던 몸의 지방을 무섭게 태우는 현상이 일어나요
<Mittens> 그래서 기초대사량이 엉망인 여자분들도 키토를 하면 3개월만에 40-50파운드가 빠지는 기적을 경험하게 된단말이죠!!
<drake_kr> 케이스 바이 케이스 아닐까요
<Work^Seony> 케바케이긴 한데, 어쨌든 중요한 건 본인의 기초대사량보다 적게 먹으면 되는 겁니다. ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 그렇죠, 엉망으로 키토하시는 분들도 있고. 근데 일단 저는 하루종일 여자분들과 토킹하거든요.
<Work^Seony> 그래서 저는 먹을려고 운동해요
<drake_kr> 비정공법은 대체로 케이스 바이 케이스
<Work^Seony> 운동할 때마다, 내가 꼭 이렇게까지 해야하나 하면서 운동해요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 이렇게까지 하면서 살아야하나 하는 생각으로 운동을 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그러다가도 먹는거 생각하면서 참습니다
<Mittens> xD 서니님.. ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 크리스피 도넛 아시죠?
<drake_kr> 그러면서 죽을때되면 살아야 된다며..
<Mittens> 알죠!
<Work^Seony> 제가 크리스피 도넛 한판을 앉은 자리에서 다 먹고,
<Work^Seony> 더 먹으려다가 건강 생각해서 그냥 왔거든요
<Work^Seony> 그렇게 먹고도 체중 변화가 없을 정도에요
<Mittens> xD xD
<Work^Seony> 참고로 크리스피 한 판에 12개입니다
<Mittens> 대박입니다..
<Work^Seony> 이정도면 성공적인 다이어터죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 원래 근육근육하지 않으셨?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 그렇진 않았어요..  그냥 다 살덩어리였죠 ㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 훌륭하십니다. 근데 몬가 부지런하실것 같은 느낌적인 느낌이 있었어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 살빼는데 잠도 중요한가요?
<Mittens> 그럼요
<Work^Seony> 네
<Work^Seony> 잘 때 근육이 붙습니다
<drake_kr> 아하
<drake_kr> 잘 놀고 잘 자면 살이 빠지는거군요
<Mittens> 서니님, 하와이에 retreat center 하나 만드셔야죠.. "서니샘과 함께하는 다이어트"
<drake_kr> 스트레스 받으면 먹는거로 푸는데
<drake_kr> 놀 시간이 없었어요
<Mittens> 저는 나중에 드림이 retreat center 만드는거에요 xD xD
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 근육을 키운다고해서 우락부락하게 만드는건 절대 아니에요
<Mittens> 채식이랑 키토 푸드 만들어주는 센터 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 건강을 유지하는 정도만 하면 됩니다
<drake_kr> 여자들이 괜한 고민하는거 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 린 머쓸이 멋있죠
<Mittens> 잔근육이라 하던가, 한국은
<drake_kr> 운동 좀 했다고 린다해밀턴처럼 되는거 아니냐 그런거싫다
<drake_kr> 린다해밀턴처럼 키우려면 밥먹고운동만 해야되는데
<ircCloud^Seony> 몸짱 될려고한다기보단, 살 더 안짤려고 한다는 정도? ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 드렉님이 예전에 노스 캐롤라이나 말씀하셔서 속으로 움찔했었어요...
<Mittens> 지금 제가 센타 거기다 만들려고 땅보고 있거든요
<Mittens> 하하하하핳
<drake_kr> 거기 대학 나오셨어여?
<drake_kr> 아
<Mittens> 거기 혹시 유학하셨나요? 교수님 얘길 하셔서.
<drake_kr> 아뇨 거기 비즈니스미팅 하러 갔었어요
<Mittens> 일단 서니님의 4대 토크 토픽중의 하나가 다이어트란걸 알았으니. 신나네요
<ircCloud^Seony> Mittens: 참고로 제가 다이어트 시작 쳣주만에 20파운드 빼고, 이후 2주간 10파운드 더 뺐어요
<Mittens> 캬오
<Mittens> 사진없으면 다 그짓말!
<ircCloud^Seony> 더 이상은 못빼겠더라구요
<Mittens> ㅎㅎㅎ 농담이에요
<drake_kr> 밤새 얘기할 수 있지만 세줄요약도 가능하군요
<Mittens> 대단하시네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 그렇다고 막 날씬한 것도 아니에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 더 이상 안빠지더라구요
<drake_kr> 기초대사는 근육이다 먹고싶은거 먹고 운동하는게 짱이다 운동을 해라
<drake_kr> 저도 뭐 170->130까지는 크게 노력 안해도 되더라고요
<Mittens> 드렉님은.. 담배를 피우시고 간간히 폭식을 하시면서.. 운동을 안하시는지요
<ircCloud^Seony> 먹으면서 하면 오래걸리니까, 먼저 굶어서 빼고 운동해라가 맞겠네요
<Mittens> 아항..
<Mittens> 굶을 생각은 없었는데 저녁을 좀 굶어줘야겠네요. 탄수는 계속 줄이면서
<Mittens> 식물성 프로틴 파우더는 운동전 운동후 좋다고 하길래 밥대신 대용으로 먹기도 하구요. 전체 하루 섭취 칼로리를 좀 줄여보겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 담배 피고, 가끔 회식하고, 하루 15시간씩 일하죠..
<drake_kr> 일을 줄이면 생활이 힘들죠
<Mittens> 에고.. 제가 제일 살쪘을때가 일주일 내내 12-15시간씩 일했을때에요.
<drake_kr> 그래도 요즘은 일을 좀 덜 해서..
<drake_kr> 뭐, 살쪘다는건 오히려 열심히 살고 있다는거죠
<Mittens> 아요.. 다행이네요 그래도 좀더 쉬실수 있으면 좋겠네요
<drake_kr> 빚내서 살면 편한데
<Mittens> 저는 다음주 부터 주중에 4일만 일할수 있게 지난 몇달간 스케쥴 관리를 했어요..
<Mittens> 건강위주로 살려구요 ^-^
<drake_kr> 덩치 있는 분들이 운동을 하기 싫어서 안하는 걸까요...
<Mittens> 드렉님, 아 가정이 있으신가봐요 그럼
<drake_kr> 아뇨 없어도 이래요 한국은.
<drake_kr> 뭐 미국도 비슷하겠지만 정도가 많이 심해졌어요
<Mittens> 아이고. 쉽지가 않네요.
<drake_kr> 요즘시대에 알바를 해도 한달 100만원 받기가 쉽지 않아요
<Mittens> 미국보다 많이 힘들겠죠. 여기는 그래도 옵션이 많잖아요
<drake_kr> 원룸(말이 원룸이지 하꼬방) 들어가서 월세 60 나간다치면..
<drake_kr> 나머지 40만원중에 통신비 식비
<drake_kr> 옷 한벌 사기가 힘들죠
<drake_kr> 지금 한국은 그런 상황이에요
<Mittens> 젊은이들이 많이 힘들겠어요
<drake_kr> 근데 으른들은 자기 어릴때 무슨 기업이든 열정적인 모습만 보여주면 들어갔고 10년만 일해도 50평대 아파트를 살만한 경제상황이었는데
<Mittens> 그래도 부모님들과 같이 좀 오래 살수 있는 문화가 있는게 다행이기도 하네요.
<Mittens> 부동산이 미쳤다는 얘기는 들은것 같아요. 부모 도움 없이는 부동산 마련하기 힘든 상황등등
<drake_kr> 서브프라임 터지면서 다 망했죠
<drake_kr> 서므프라임 모기지 론
<drake_kr> 금리는 오르고
<Mittens> 그래도 쪼개서 쪼개서 적금하고 돈 모으는거 보면 대단들 하세요.
<drake_kr> 시간을 쪼개서 일을 더 하는거죠
<Mittens> 제가 한국 드라마도 안보고 뮤직도 관심없거든요? 근데 가끔 유일하게 보는 프로그램중 하나가, "서민갑부"에요
<drake_kr> 알부자!?
<Mittens> 재밌더라구요. 막막해 보이는 사회분위기 속에서도 꿋꿋하게 일해서 성공을 이뤄내는!
<Mittens> 긍정마인드 하셔야죠.
<drake_kr> 스티브잡스의 성공을 이야기하는 자리에서
<drake_kr> '부모에게 차고가 딸린 집이 있으면 누구나 잡스 하지 않냐'라고 외치다 끌려나가고..
<Mittens> xD xD
<drake_kr> 긍정마인드 조금이라도 보이면 이용해먹으려고 혈안이 되어 있는게 한국이에요
<drake_kr> 서니님 그래서 안 들어오시는가고..
<Mittens> 우와...
<Mittens> 드렉님, 일단 서민갑부좀 몇개 보시면 좋을텐데.
<Mittens> 요.
<Mittens> 근데 사실 제가 초긍정 스타일이긴 해서. 뭐 다들 그렇게 살면 안돼겠죠.
<Mittens> 쟙스야 모.. 자식 포함 가족한테 인정머리 없게 굴고.. 젊은 나이에 세상을 떠났죠
<Mittens> 자신만의 유니크한 성공기준을 가지고, 스스로에게 떳떳하게만, 노력하면서, 라이프를 본인 스타일로 즐기면서 사는거에요오오오
<Mittens> 왠만하면 인정머리 있게.
<Mittens> 우웽.. 죄송합니다. 제가 한국을 잘 몰라서 그러나봐요.
<drake_kr> 뭐 level shift만 된다면야 positive여도 되죠
<drake_kr> 현실은 negative가 아니면 배척 당함..
<Mittens> 드렉님... 혹시 positive 여야 레벨 쉬프트가 가능한게 아닐까염
<Mittens> 배척당해야죠 생각의 전환! 그래야 그 무리에서 빠져나올수 있는지도오?
<drake_kr> 이용당하고 시프트요?
<drake_kr> Positive만 찾아다니는 사람이 있어요 열정페이 할라고
<Mittens> 전 이해가 안가는게 스스로 개척하면 돼는데 왜 이용될 걱정을...
<drake_kr> Passion pay라는거 그쪽에서 쓰는 용어는 아닐거에요?
<bluedusk> 음?
<bluedusk> drake_kr:   님 출국 안하셨어요?
<drake_kr> 지금 공항철도에요
<bluedusk> 아항
<bluedusk> 공항철도 좋죠
<bluedusk> 전에 저도 공항철도 타고
<bluedusk> 출퇴근한적이 있어요..
<drake_kr> 올ㅋ?
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/AS2wHD5i/IMG_0525.JPG
<drake_kr> 의외로 무겁군요
<Mittens> 교포들을 강타했던 불닭면이군요.
<drake_kr> ? 뭔일 있었어요?
<bluedusk> 아흠 저도 일본 가면 베이스 한대 사서 들어오 고 싶은데
<bluedusk> 아이패드 10.5인치랑
<drake_kr> 저대신 가시면 안돼요?
<drake_kr> 진심으로 가기 싫은데
<bluedusk> ....
<bluedusk> 조심히 다녀오세요
<Mittens> 패션 페이란 표현은 미국에선 흔한 표현이 아니라 한국에서 만든것 같긴 하네요. 근데 남이 만든 시스템에서 패션 페이 받는거랑 스스로 개척해서 본인한테 패션 페이하면 돼잖아요. 서민갑부 강추합니다.
<Mittens> 잘 다녀오세요~
<drake_kr> 허허
<Mittens> 틀리니까*
<Mittens> 홧팅입니다 드렉님 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 스스로 개척이라..
<bridgebot> <draco> 잘 다녀오세요.
<Mittens> 드렉님
<drake_kr> 뒤통수 쎄게 몇대만 맞으면..
<drake_kr> 안하게 돼요 그런 생각
<Mittens> 아직 여기분들이 다 파악이 않됐지만 일단 소여물님을 보면 자기길을 걷는다란 느낌이 팍 오던데요
<Mittens> 뭔가 잘 하실 것 같은 느낌적인 느낌.
<Mittens> 하핳
<drake_kr> 네. 그분은 그럴만큼 살아오셨고요
<autowiz> 1시가 다되어 가는군요ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 점심은 맛있게 드셨나요?
<drake_kr> 배고프다
<drake_kr> 종교라도 믿어볼까
<Mittens> xD
<drake_kr> 무슬림도 그닥
<drake_kr> 종교추천좀(기독교 관련된 모든 종교 제외)
<Mittens> 쓸데없이 보수적인 교리는 금방 이질감을 느낄것 같구요
<Mittens> 기독교쪽이긴 하지만 일단 긍정 마인드로 유명한 조엘 오스틴 목사의 책들이나 설교
<Mittens> 물론 법정스님도 사랑입니다 <3
<Mittens> 법륜 스님 말씀이 대세죠
<Mittens> 법정스님은 돌아가셨고 법륜스님을 법정스님으로 잘못 말했네요 맘이 급하다 보니
<Mittens> 조엘 오스틴(Joel Osteen, 1963년 3월 5일~)은 미국인 목사이다. 오늘날 미국에서 가장 대중적인 목사이며, 레이크우드 교회의 담임목사로 사역 중이다. 한국에 소개된 저서로는 '긍정의 힘', '잘 되는 나'(두란노 刊)등이 있다.
<drake_kr> 절이나 가봐야겠네요
<Mittens> 한국에 세계에서 가장 규모가 큰 교회가 있거든요
<drake_kr> 교회는 극도로 혐오합니다 소망교회같은것
<Mittens> 그리고 두번째가 바로 휴스톤에 위치한 조엘 오스틴의 교회에요. 기존 교회들한테 배척을 당할만큼 교리적으로 오픈돼있어요
<Mittens> 긍까 혐오꺼리가 적을꺼란 얘기죠
<Mittens> 그냥 온라인으로 벌륜 스님 말씀도 듣고 오스틴 설교도 듣고 책도 읽고 하시믄.. 교회나 절 직접 안가도 돼죠
<drake_kr> 일부가 모여서 전체가 되는것이니,  어쨌든 교회네요
<Mittens> 교회 문제점들을 모르는게 아니니 안타깝네요
<drake_kr> 커뮤니티 안과 밖의 생활이 다르니까요
<bridgebot> <draco> FSM ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 스파개티요?
<Mittens> 사람들한테 실망해서 영적인 부분을 포기하거나 방치하는 분들이 너무 많은것 같아서..
<drake_kr> 허허허
<Mittens> 아유 드라코님. 영적인 세계는 진짜 있다니깐요.
<drake_kr> 교회 선민주의네요
<drake_kr> 본인들만이 영적인걸 생각하고 있다고 착각하는.
<drake_kr> 다른 사람이 구원이 되지 않을 수도 있다는 안타까움
<drake_kr> 그게 진심 메스꺼워요
<Mittens> 네
<Mittens> 그게 제일 문제점이 돼더라구요
<drake_kr> 교회 커뮤니티 외 사람이 문제점을 말하면 '지들이 뭔데' 안의 사람이 말하면 '이단'
<Mittens> 드렉님, 그래서 바로 오스틴을 추천한게 아니겠어요? 그분이 바로 그부분에 대해서 다른 교회들과 부딛힌것중에 하나거든요
<drake_kr> 아니 그냥 예수랑 관련이 없으면 좋겠는데요
<drake_kr> 굳이 그런거 신경쓰면서까지 예수랑 섞이고 싶지 않아요
<Mittens> 오스틴을 제가 좋아하는게, 선민주의가 아니고 겸손함이 있어요. 자기가 다 알지 못한다는걸 오픈해서 말을 해요.
<Mittens> 뭐 꼭 그렇게 고집이 있으시다면 할수 없구요
<drake_kr> 네. 종교에는 자유가 있는거죠
<bridgebot> <draco> 전 무신론자라 ㅎㅎ 어차피 신의 존재를 가정하고 만든 모든게 무의미해 보여서 패스합니다. 집에서 맨날 마눌님이랑 티격태격하는데, 마눌님보다 내가 성경을 더 많이 알아서 마눌님이 말 싸움 포기 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭐 일본에 절이나 한번 보고 올 수 있으면 좋겠는데 그건 힘들거 같네요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> 구약 재미있어서 초딩때 틈틈이 읽었는데....신약은 재미없더군요.
<Mittens> 저는 무신론자들에게 예수를 archetypical 원형으로 보라고 해요.. 절대적 신으로 받들고 섬기지말고 원형적인 본보기.
<drake_kr> 왜요 신약이 더 재밌던데
<Mittens> 붓다도 마찮가지고요
<Mittens> 현대 기독교 추세느 구약보다 신약에 중심을 더 많이 두죠
<drake_kr> 유다는 남자가 확실한가
<bridgebot> <draco> 구약은 약간...막장 드라마 보는 느낌이 있어서...
<drake_kr> 신약이 더 막장 아니에요?
<Mittens> ㅋㅋ 구약이 좀 그렇죠
<bridgebot> <draco> 그리스 신화랑 좀 비슷한 느낌의 막장.
<drake_kr> 아 인천공항이당
<bridgebot> <draco> 폐륜 살인 적반하장..
<Mittens> 구약의 하느님은 신약의 하느님과 다르다란 설이 있을정도로.. 구약의 신은 좀 bipolar 한 느낌이 있죠
<Mittens> 그쵸 그쵸 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> 안녕히 가세요. 일본행은 김포공항에서 가는것도 많던데 인천공항에서 출발하나 보네요
<drake_kr> 어?
<drake_kr> 헐
<bridgebot> <draco> ???
<Mittens> 꽥 잘못 가셨나봐
<drake_kr> 김포 출발이 더 싸요!?
<Mittens> -.-
<bridgebot> <draco> 그건 잘 모르겠어요. 저가항공은 김포에서 출발하는거 많더라구요. 지인들 일본 놀러갈때 김포에서 많이 출발하길래...말씀드린거.
<lexlove> 다양한 주제가 오갔군요.ㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 드레이크님도 갔고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_JJ> 리하이요.
<razGon_JJ> ㅠ.ㅠ
<lexlove> razGon_JJ, 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 제주생활은 어때요? 이제 적응 다 하셨죠?
<razGon_JJ> 아직요
<razGon_JJ> 정신이없ㅇ어요
<lexlove> 그렇군요. 저도 뭐 새로운 직장에 이제 조금 익숙해진 기분이에요. 입사한지 벌써 6개월차입니다.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_JJ> 와우
<razGon_JJ> 저도 여기입사 오개월째
<lexlove> 지역을 바꾸셔서 더욱 힘드시겠어요.
<razGon_JJ> 그런건 문제없는데 가족과 떨어지는게
<lexlove> 아~ ㅠㅠ
<razGon_JJ> 그거 빼고는 편합니다.
<razGon_JJ> 어느정도 생활은 괜찮은데 이제부터 문제.
<lexlove> ??
<razGon_JJ> 그냥있으면 흐트러진 생활을 해서 계획적인 생활위해서 무언가 하는게 좋을거 같은데. 할만한게 운동이긴 한데. 좀체로..ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 아하...
<razGon_JJ> 하고픈 공부도 있는데. 그것도 ....
<lexlove> 저는 요새 3주째 아파서 수영강습을 안받기로 했어요
<lexlove> 주위 사람이 혹시 갑상선이 아니냐고 물어보길래 겸사겸사 갑상선 검사를 했는데 정상이더군요.
<razGon_JJ> 갑상선은 아파서 문제가 오는 자리는 아니에요. 물론 있기는 하지만 그거말고 다른 문제가 더 많습니다.
<lexlove> 몸이 계속 안좋아서 한의원에 가서 한약을 지었어요. 기가 소진해서 그런거라고 일종의 과로래요.ㅠㅠ 그래서 운동량을 줄이려고 해요. 수영강습이 중급반이라서 나름 빡새거든요.
<lexlove> 일단 갑상선, 갱년기는 아니래요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 못탐 ㅡㅡ
<razGon_JJ> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> drake_kr, 비행기를 못탔어요?
<razGon_JJ> 제가 웃기는 미안하지만,, 진단과 검사가 다르네요.
<razGon_JJ> ㅎㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> 네
<razGon_JJ> 진단과 치료는 한의원. 검사는 의사에게.
<Mittens> 우왕 드렉님이다~
<lexlove> 검사는 병원에 가서 했어용.
<drake_kr> 10분 늦어서 변경 했어요
<razGon_JJ> 예
<razGon_JJ> 그렇게 하는게 이상해서요.
<lexlove> 제가 맞게 이해한건가요?
<razGon_JJ> 전혀 다른 학문체계를 마치 하나 인것처럼 하는게. 이상해서요. 아이러니컬하지만요.
<lexlove> 갱년기 즉 호르몬 검사는 산부인과에서, 갑상선검사는 갑상선클리닉이 있는 병원에서 했어요.
<razGon_JJ> 예
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 사람 많아서 티켓 내일로 변경
<lexlove> 전 답을 원하는데 병원에서는 그냥 스트레스라고만 해요.ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> Mittens님은 카톨릭이신가보군요...
<razGon_JJ> 그게 잘못됬다는 게 아니라. 그검사를 배경으로 한의원에서 처방받은게.
<lexlove> 아하........
<razGon_JJ> 한의사들은 의사들의 검사에 대한 것을 전혀 이해 못합니다.
<lexlove> 아하...
<Mittens> 서니님! 왜요? 0.0
<razGon_JJ> 커리큘럼 자체에도 없습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 하느님이라고 하시길래요
<lexlove> razGon_JJ, 이제 무슨 말인지 이해했어요..
<Mittens> 서니님 아~ 저 하느님 하나님 둘다써요
<Mittens> 서니님: 근데 카톨릭 가정에서 자란건 맞아요!
<razGon_JJ> 객관적인 지표를 위해서 한의사들도 의료기기를 사용해서 진단하려고 하는데.
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 그렇군요
<lexlove> 제가 다니는 한의원의 한의사는 좀 젊은데 오픈마인드에요. 어깨가 아파서 가서 이래저래 진단하시고 한의학적으로는 정확한 병명은 안나온다. 이거나 저거다 혹시 확실한 병명을 알고 싶으면 병원에 가서 무슨 검사를 해봐라라고 말씀하세요
<razGon_JJ> 접근 자체가 달라서요.
<lexlove> 그럼서 한의학에서 두가지의 치료법은 같다.  이럼서 치료해주세요
<razGon_JJ> 치료하는게 장땡입니다. 그건 맞는 말이에요.
<lexlove> 그리고 자기 침 맞고 낫아도 그건 자기 침 때문이 아니라 여기에 오기까지 이런 저런 치료를 했을 것이고 그것들이 복합적용해서 나은거라고 말씀하세요
<Mittens> 지금은 non-denominational christian 이라고 해도 무리가 없지만.. 워낙 오픈마인드라 종교적인 사람은 아니고.. 다른 크리스챤들이 보면 heretic 이라고 할거에요
<razGon_JJ> 한의사분들을 뭐하라는건 아니고, 다른 체계인데 같이 받아들이는 것을 보면서 양한방 협진이라는 것이 아직도 마케팅 가능 하겟구나 생각 했을거라 생각합니다.
<razGon_JJ> 예
<Mittens> 서니님은 혹시 교회쪽이신가요
<ircCloud^Seony> 교회 다니다가 카톨릭으로 버꿨어요
<Mittens> 우왕 서니님 <3 <3 <3
<Mittens> 어디든 일단 좋아여~~
<Mittens> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_JJ> 일반인분들이 받아들이는게 달라서요. 게다가 아직 의사들의 노력이 부족하구나라는 생각이.
<Mittens> 와이프분때문에 바꾸셨는지요, 서니님
<Mittens> 그게 쉽게 바꿔지는게 아닌데요
<razGon_JJ> 무조건 검사해놓구 책임도 않지려고 하는 모습인지... 그냥 수술해서 돈벌려는건지...
<razGon_JJ> 그런생각이 들어서요.
<ircCloud^Seony> Mittens: 아뇨 좀 복잡한 사연이 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 개인적으로 현대 한국 기독교를 싫어해서요
<Mittens> ^
<lexlove> razGon_JJ님도 멋진 의사십니다.^^
<Mittens> 서니님 일단저는 규칙을 흩어보고 감이 딱! 왔잖아요
<Mittens> 일단 주인장분들이 괜찮으시구나~
<Mittens> xD xD
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 규칙은 제가 좀 성격이 거시기해서... ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 서니님 성격이 거시기하다고 생각해본 적이 한번도 없어요.
<lexlove> 제가 좋은 부분만 보고 있는건가요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 존중, 원칙을 중요시하시는 스탈?
<Mittens> 그런거 좋아하는데.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 아니면 알수없구요 ㅎㅎㅎ  안녕하세요 렉스러브님!
<lexlove> 안녕하세요 Mittens, 렉스라고 불러주세요.^^
<Mittens> (__) 넵~
<lexlove> love 빼고 싶은데 마땅한 닉네임을 못찾아서 그냥 쓰고 있네요.ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 삼실온도가 30도까지 올라가네요. ㅡㅡ;
<lexlove> 에어컨 안켜고 버티다가 못참고 켰어요.
<razGon_JJ> ㅎㄷㄷ
<autowiz>  더위먹기전에 키는게 맞는거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 혼자 있으면서 에어컨을 켜다니 뭔가 호사를 누리는 듯 합니다.ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 저는 편하게 생각하기로. 예전엔 혼자서 몇백W짜리 컴터랑 기기들 돌리면서 놀았는데, 요즘은 고작 폰으로 노니까. 그 차이 전력만큼 에어컨 돌리자....
<Mittens> 저는 같이 쓰는 빌딩에서 에어컨 안켜주면 그냥 선풍기 써요
<lexlove> 사실 저희 회사옥상에 태양열 전지가 있어서 전기요금에 대해 여유로운 편인데 왠지 혼자 있으면서 에어컨을 틀면 어딘가에 미안한 마음이 들어요.ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 와 태양열 전지
<Mittens> 렉스님 그냥 퍽퍽쓰세요오~
<Mittens> 전 나중에 타이니 하우스 만들고 태양열 전지 달거에요 지붕에
<Mittens> 서니님, 노스캐롤라이나에 땅을 보는 이유중에 하나도 타이니 하우스 커뮤니티가 미국전체 주들중 가장 많아요.. 거기.
<lexlove> 점점 기술력이 좋아지니 작고 센 녀석들이 많이 나오겠지요? ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 좋아요~ 저 그런거 좋아해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 동양인이 살만한가봐요?
<Mittens> 노스캘롤라나이도 아직 레드넥인 곳이 꽤 있지만 제가 보는 지역은 괜찮아요 리버럴하고 틔인, 레벨이 좀 높은곳
<Mittens> 근데 저는 일단 한국인들과 교류가 전혀 없으니깐 더 가능하죠
<Mittens> 제가 가는 지역이요
<Mittens> 미국서 #1 타운으로 뽑힌적이 있어요 채식주의자들한테 제일 살기좋은곳으로 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 전 육식
<Mittens> 힙스터, 히피, 그래놀라 부류들이 많은곳이에요. Farm to table 레스토랑과 craft beer 이 유명하고..
<Mittens> 드렉님, 거긴 채식 말고도 유식포함 레스토랑들이 진짜 맛있데요
<Mittens> 수준이 높은 음식점들이 다닥다닥
<drake_kr> 아 심란하네요 ㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 드렉님 한번 교수님 보러 오셔야죠?
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ; 불러줘야 가는데요
<drake_kr> 이제 못 부르심
<drake_kr> 4시간 전에 나왔는데 못 타다니
<Mittens> 이거슨 무슨 계시 아닐까요
<Mittens> 기다리는 동안 법륜스님의 동영상을 보아라...하는
<Mittens> 쿨럭 ~ 죄송합니다
<drake_kr> 그런거 강요하지 마세요
<Mittens> 제가 감히 어떻게 강요합니까
<Mittens> 조심하겠습니다
<drake_kr> 전 종교 가진 분들이 종교활동 하는건 좋다고 보는데 만약 친한 친구가 저한테 포교하면 그즉시 절교 합니다.
<Mittens> 근데 아까 드렉님이 직접 물어보셔서 말이죠. 도움이 될까봐 찝어드린거구요.
<drake_kr> 그런데 전도사 친구도 있고 목사 친구도 있어요
<Mittens> 전 종교적인 사람은 아니구요, 포교하는 스탈도 아니에요.
<Mittens> 근데 문제는
<Mittens> 긍정마인드를 너무 좋아해서... 조심해야죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 포교만 안 하면 됩니다 특히 어떤 종류건 기독교는..
<Mittens> 큰 문제에요 기독교.
<Mittens> 포교하는 그 스타일, 아주 찌푸리게 하죠.
<drake_kr> 서울역에서 고성방가
<drake_kr> 맨날 무슨 유인물 나눠주고
<bridgebot> <draco> 스파게티 괴물을 믿으세요. 드레이크님.
<Mittens> 드라코님, 와이프분이 속상하시겠어요!!!!
<drake_kr> 싫다는데 끌고가서 결국 폭력적으로 해결해야 하고.
<Mittens> 농담입니다 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 아니 드레이크님을 끌고 가는 자가 있어요?
<drake_kr> 네..
<bridgebot> <draco> 우리 둘은 왠만한 사람은 힘들텐데.
<Mittens> 한국 기독교는 개독교라는 말이 있죠
<drake_kr> 왜 폭력 외에는 해결방법이 없는건지도..
<Mittens> 좋은 교회를 찾기가 힘들거에요 한국에
<drake_kr> 누군가에게 좋은 교회는 있을거에요
<drake_kr> 강요만 안 하면 돼요
<Mittens> 그래요 정당한 말씀이시네요
<drake_kr> 결국 진짜 꽂혀서 가봐도
<drake_kr> 배척해요
<drake_kr> 그런 애들이 선교라는걸 하고 다니면..
<Mittens> 저는 일단 한국분들 모임을 아예 꺼리는편이라.
<Mittens> 그냥 예배나 미사를 드리고 조용히 집에 오는.
<bridgebot> <draco> 어릴때 나한테 여름성경학교 오라고 에덴동산에 대해 설명해 주던 동네 형이 있었죠. 형? 잠깐. 그 선악과 만든게 누구야? 진범이 뱀이 아닌거 가터...
<drake_kr> 목사나 전도사 친구들은 '오면 오고 말면 마는거지 왜 그렇게 신도를 유치하려 하는지 모르겠다'고 해요
<Mittens> 드라코님 그런식으로 따지면 모순된게 한두가지가 아니죠. 의미적으로 생각해야지..
<Mittens> 상징적*으로.
<bridgebot> <draco> 여기서 핵심은 모순이 아닙니다. 그 형이 벙쪘다는거죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 전도 당하는 상황 빠져 나가기
<Mittens> 아.. 불쌍한 형 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그 상징적 뭐시기 이과한테 안 통해요
<Mittens> 그럼 그건 이과의 한계네요.
<drake_kr> 문과는 퀄컴을 신으로 믿는건가. 라고 생각하기도 하죠
<drake_kr> 한계를 명확히 해주는건 이과한테는 좋죠
<drake_kr> 근데 그 한계라고 하는데 그 한계에 대해 숫자로 설명 가능한 측정치가 없으니까요
<Mittens> 종교는 집어던지고. 자기만의 영적인 가든이 있는게 좋죠. ^-^
<Mittens> 제가 말하는 한계와 드렉님이 마라는 한계는 다른 의미로 쓰인것 같네요
<drake_kr> 네
<bridgebot> <draco> 영적인 가든 뭔지 모르겠지만, 그냥 퇴근시간에 넷플릭스나 보면서 맥주 한잔 마셨으면 좋겠....애 새끼들 씻기고 재우고 나면 저도 지쳐서 잠들어 버리니 원.
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 사람이 죽으면 그즉시 몇그람 정도가 빠진다는 소문을 오히려 잘 믿을지도..
<Mittens> 그렇죠
<drake_kr> 그러면서 영혼이 9g이다! 라고..
<Mittens> 그건 검증된 데이타니까, 반응을 더 하겠죠.
<drake_kr> 근데 알고보니 검증된건 아니고..
<lexlove> 근데 숨만 쉬어도 몇g 차이가 나잖아요.ㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 허파와 소화기관에서 유출된 기체 무게 같은데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 드라코님도 너무 이과임
<lexlove> 저도 그리 생각됩니다만
<Mittens> 음 그건 클리니컬 실험결과인걸로 알고 있는데요
<lexlove> <- 물에 빠져 죽을 뻔 했었으나 귀신이나 영적인 존재의 느낌은 없었음.
<bridgebot> <draco> 저도 뭐 컴퓨터사이언스과니까 이과...
<Mittens> 다행인건 이과라해서 다 같은 마인드 아니에요
<lexlove> <- 교통사고로 유체이탈 비슷하게 경험했으나 사후세계 같진 않았음. 성향이 이과라서 그럴까요?
<Mittens> 신앙있는 분들도 더러 있더라구요
<lexlove> 제가 문과였음 종교를 맹신했을수도 있었겠네요.
<Mittens> 미국같은 경우는 이과 출신 신앙인들이 책쓴것이 인기가 있죠
<Mittens> 책쓴것들이*
<bridgebot> <draco> 죽기 직전 경험은 대부분 그사람의 문화와 관련이 있데요.  한국 노인들은 저승사자 보고, 젊은 사람들은 다르다던...
<Mittens> 아무래도 이과쪽 스탈로 풀어내서 그런지?
<lexlove> 물속에 빠져서 숨을 못쉬고 페에 물이 많이 들어갔을텐데 약간 기절상태였거든요. 아무 고통이 없다가 건져져서 물에 나와 정신을 차리니 엄청난 고통이 밀려오고 물을 토해냈지요.
<lexlove> 제가 생각하기엔 뇌가 극한의 고통을 차단하는거 같아요.
<Mittens> 일단 종교적인것과. 영적세계에 대한 믿음이 있다는거.. 같이 갈수도 있지만 역시 따로 분리가 된다는거를 많은 분들이 놓치고 있는거 같아요.
<Mittens> 전 영적인 사람이지만 종교적이라고는 스스로 표현안하거든요. 교리에 매이는 스타일이 아니에요
<Mittens> << 왜 이런말까지 하게됐을깡?
<drake_kr> 음.. 뭐.. 전 나름대로 종교관이 뚜렷하죠
<drake_kr> 저 설득허려고요
<Mittens> ㅎㅎ 제 메인 프리노드 채널이 "영적사이온스" 에요
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅎ 전 그냥 영혼 같은거 안믿습니다.  착시 같은거 있듯이, 뇌가 본다고 사실이 아닐수도 있는거라. 검증되는 것 외에는 안믿음.
<Mittens> 드렉님, 설득은 무슨 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 드렉님, 전혀 아니고, 제가 오해를 받을수 있는 부분만 좀더 설명한겁니다.
<drake_kr> 사실 뇌에 있는 광양자 꺼내서 분석해보고싶다 하는 친구들 많을걸요
<bridgebot> <draco> 그거 가능해도, 분석하기에 너무 데이터 많을 듯.
<drake_kr> 그걸 보통 설득이라 하지 않나요? 오해를 푼다던가
<Mittens> 전혀 틀리죠
<bridgebot> <draco> PET로 생각을 읽을 수 있기를 기대했지만 아직 안되는걸로 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 음.. 그렇긴 한데.. 가끔 몸이 'boot' 한다는 느낌이 있어요
<drake_kr> 어딘가에 부트로더가 있을것이고..
<bridgebot> <draco> 아니 몸이 셧다운되면 안되는거 아닙니까? ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> lexlove님은 한번 리부팅 하셨던거 같지만 ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 인간과 다른 동뭉의 차이점은 social이라고 하는데 웬지 그게 커널이 있는거 같고
<drake_kr> 그왜 술 엄청 먹고 죽은듯이 잤다가 일어날때?
<Mittens> 설득은 무언가를 납득내지 통찰시키위한 액티브/assertive 한 노력이고. 설명은 좀더 패시브/passive 하죠, 이해를 돕는정도
<Mittens> 한국말이 이제는 많이 딸리네요
<drake_kr> 오 설명이 패시브스킬이라닛
<bridgebot> <draco> 상대방의 생각을 바꾼다는 점에선 같은 거 같은데요
<Mittens> 설득의 어감과 비교해서는 아무래도 동적이죠.
<bridgebot> <draco> 8.3 15시 서남권역 오존주의보 발령. 실외활동 및 차량운행 자제바랍니다/서울시
<Mittens> 동적이 아니고 정적인가? ㅋ 속상해요오오
<drake_kr> Dynamic / static?
<drake_kr> Active / passive?
<Mittens> 그렇죠
<Mittens> 어감이 비교했을때.
<drake_kr> 제가 느끼는 어감으로는
<drake_kr> Active는 어떤 액션이고
<drake_kr> Passive는 액션을 취하면 자동으로 뭔가가 되는
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 그건 틀렸어요
<drake_kr> Ex) 이빨만 털면 파는 영업사원이라던가
<Mittens> 예를 보니 완전 틀렸네요
<bridgebot> <draco> 그거 스킬인데? 액티브 스킬 = 직접 발동 / 패시스 스킬 = 외부 영향에 자동 발동
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇㅇㅇ
<Mittens> 한국에서는 어떠식으로 또 크리에티브 하게 쓰여지는지 모르겠는데
<Mittens> 어떤식*
<drake_kr> 패시브가 한자어로 수동적인? 그거였던가
<drake_kr> 능동 / 수동
<Mittens> 근데 패시브란 뜻은 미국에서 수동적인 의미로 쓰여요
<Mittens> 그렇죠
<Mittens> 그러니까 "he's very passive guy"
<Mittens> 라고 표현했을때 얌전하고, 나서지 않는
<drake_kr> 고렙이당
<Mittens> 그런 의미로 쓰이죠
<bridgebot> <draco> 뭐 설득은 크게 생각을 바꾸는거고, 오해를 푸는거나 설명은 좀더 작은 범위의 생각을 바꾸는거겠죠. 그런데 가끔 영업이나 전도하는 분들이 상대방 거부감을 줄이려고 시작할때, 이건 고객님 생각을 바꾸시라는게 아니라 제가 그냥 이런것도 있다 하고 설명드리는겁니다. 하고 시작하죠. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> 그래서 좀 그렇게 받아들여지는 듯해요
<Mittens> 그렇죠 설득과 설명을 같은 레벨에 넣는다는건 저는 완전
<drake_kr> 어우 #고객님고객님
<Mittens> 납득 못함.
<bridgebot> <draco> 실제로는 설득인데, 설명이라고 위장하는 경우가 많아서, 동일하게 받아들여진다는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 지금 draco님이 하신건 설득입니꺼 설명입니까
<bridgebot> <draco> 가설
<Mittens> 글쎄요. 글을 쓰시는 분들에게는 그 차이가 크게 느껴질수 있겠죠.
<bridgebot> <draco> 자 가설을 증명 혹은 반박하시오.
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 에반개리온 가설 5호기?
<Mittens> 그러니까 영어로 하면요
<drake_kr> 아맞다 에바 신극장판이 또 expand 됐대요
<Mittens> persuade와 explain의 차이거든요?
<Mittens> 이 두개의 뜻이 거의 비슷하다라고 하면
<bridgebot> <draco> 에반게리온 가설 5호기는 너무 뼈대만 있는거 같아서 디자인이 별로.
<drake_kr> 좋은 말씀은 persuade입니까 explain 입니까
<Mittens> 지적 능력에 문제가 있는거죠.
<bridgebot> <draco> 거인 생물병기 같은 느낌이 없음
<Mittens> 언어 이해력이 부족하다고 해야돼나?
<Mittens> 설득과 설명이 비슷하다는게.. 저는 지금 굉장히 거부감이 드네요.
<Mittens> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ xD xD xD
<drake_kr> 저도 '좋은 말씀 전해드리려고요.' 라고 들으면 치를 떠는데 그거랑 비슷할 수도 있겠네요
<bridgebot> <draco> 싫은 소리 들을땐 그게 설득인지 설명인지 중요한게 아니라서 그럴지도요 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 서니님 어딘가에서 웃고계신다고 믿고 싶어요...
<Mittens> 아마 그럴듯요, 드라코님 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 저는 한국어에 애정이 많아서 그런가봐요
<drake_kr> 모국어니까요
<Mittens> 한국 사람들은 별로 그리운걸 모르겠는데 한국말이 그립네요.
<Mittens> 영어하고는 비교가 안돼게 섬세한 감정 표현을 할수있는거 같아요.
<Mittens> 자잘한~
<drake_kr> 뭐 일단 한국인들 나가서 동족 등쳐먹는거 잘하는 인간이 많으니..
<drake_kr> True/false가 좋은데
<drake_kr> 섬세하게 나눠지고 그게 일이 되고
<Mittens> 그렇죠 그게 또 씨가 돼죠
<drake_kr> 원래 신경 안써도 관계없었던 일에 감정을 소모하고
<Mittens> 근데 또 그게 정이고
<Mittens> 드렉님은... 뭐랄까 외국서 사셔도 괜찮지 않을까요?
<drake_kr> 괜찮드라구요. 중국은 안 맞고..
<drake_kr> 유럽은 말이 잘 안 통하고..
<Mittens> 어쨌든 결론은, 저는 분명 앞서 얘기할때 저에 한에서만 "설명"을 드린거구요. 드렉님이 워낙 당하신게 많으셔서 "설득"으로 오버센스 하신거라 생각돼네요.
<Mittens> 제가 만약 누굴 설득하기로 맘을 먹으면 잘해요
<drake_kr> 네. 어쨌건 종교 이야기는 매우 불편합니다.
<Mittens> 네
<Mittens> 안해야징
<Mittens> 미국 아니면 캐나다네요!
<Mittens> 일단 드렉님은 영어의 키를 아시잖아요. "자신감!"
<drake_kr> 타이란드도 좋고 괌 싸이판 말레이시아 핀란드 등등 많은데요
<bridgebot> <draco> 체중은 어메리칸
<Mittens> 우왕
<drake_kr> Draco 싸울래여
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> 좋네요
<bluedusk> 체격은 앜메리카
<bridgebot> <draco> (_ _) 죄송. 남말할 처지가 아닌데
<drake_kr> 블더님이 캠튄어메리카?
<Mittens> 그래도 이렇게 알아가는 재미가 있네요
<Mittens> 처음 왔을때 필리핀에 계시는분 있으셨는데 안보이시네요
<Mittens> 필리핀에 한번 꼭 가보고 싶어요. 드렉님은 여행 많이 다니셨나봐요
<drake_kr> 한번도 못가본거 같은데요
<Mittens> 타이랜드, 말레이쟈?
<Mittens> 괌은 가셨다고 들은거 같은데..
<drake_kr> 여행은.. 한국도 다 못 돌았는데..
<drake_kr> 업무 마팅으로..
<Mittens> 그럼 미국이랑 일본만 가셨나봐요
<Mittens> 저는 여행만 계획하면 가려는 목적지에 테러 뉴스가 떠서... 지난 3년간 어딜 제대로 가본곳이 없네요
<drake_kr> 필리핀에서 비즈니스..
<Mittens> 아 맞다!
<bridgebot> <draco> 테러 없을 곳으로 계획하셔야 겠네요.
<drake_kr> 어차피 저도 언어 잘 못해요
<drake_kr> 한국에 여행 계획 잡으시면 안돼요?
<bridgebot> <draco> 한국은 테러 거의 없으니
<Mittens> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 한국만 빼고요
<Mittens> 한국은 작년 10월에 다녀왔어요
<Mittens> 이번 겨울에 나갈까 엄마랑 얘기 얘기
<Mittens> 엄마가.. 마일레지가 참 많으세요.
<Mittens> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> 우리나라 테러 적은 것도 참 신기함. 미국 동맹국인데.  테러리스트가 보기엔 그냥 미국에게 휘둘리는 불쌍한 꼬봉 국가 정도로 보이나...
<drake_kr> 그쵸
<drake_kr> 노스코리아가 있는데
<bridgebot> <draco> 아니면 저기는 그냥 북한 나와바리다....라고 넘어가거나 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 노스코리아를 좀 내비뒀음 좋겠는데
<drake_kr> 노스코리아보다 사채업자가 더 무섭죠
<Mittens> 드렉님, 진짜, 궁상민 투?
<Mittens> 대체 뭔일이 있었던거에요.. ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> <draco> 노스코리아 정은이가 트럼프 코털을 뽑으려고 해서...내비두기 힘들듯.
<drake_kr> 궁상민?
<drake_kr> 아니 뭐 미국은 살인자보다 소셜리즘을 훨씬 싫어하니까요
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 커뮤니즘
<bridgebot> <draco> -_- 그냥 사회주의 공산주의라고 하시지 헤깔리게 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> 무슨 말씀하시나 10초간 고민함
<drake_kr> 공산주의가 영어로 뭐죠
<Mittens> 커뮤니즘
<drake_kr> 그건 사회주의 아니에요?
<bridgebot> <draco> communism
<Mittens> 절 좀 믿어주세요
<drake_kr> 공산주의랑 사회주의가 동의어인가요?
<bridgebot> <draco> 사회주의는 socialism
<Mittens> 드라코님 잘 아시는구나
<drake_kr> 글쿤요
<bridgebot> <draco> 사회주의가 상위 개념입니다. 사회주의는 공산주의부터 사민주의까지 다 포함
<bluedusk> 근데
<bluedusk> drake_kr: 님 은 일본 안가시는거에요?
<bluedusk> 아까 공항철도 타고 가신다고 하셨던거 같은데
<drake_kr> 티켓 내일로 밀렸어요
<Mittens> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 별로 가고 싶지 않은데
<bridgebot> <draco> 그럼 다시 귀가후 내일 다시 인천공항?
<drake_kr> 네
<Mittens> 배고프시겠다..
<bridgebot> <draco> 아까 드레이크님이 저한테 말하셨음. 우리는 한달간 물만 먹어도 살수 있다고 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> ㅎㅎ 뭐 오늘은 비싸도 맛있는거 사드세요
<Mittens> 예전에 고기 먹었을땐 한국서 순댓국도 맛있게 먹었는데.. 싸도 맛있었어요
<bridgebot> <draco> 순대국 맛있죠
<bridgebot> <draco> 병천순대 먹고 싶어지네요
<Mittens> 네 대창 곱창 구이도 맛있었구요
<bridgebot> <draco> 그건 맛은 있는데 옷에 냄새가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 우왕~ 간장게장은 아직도 먹을수 있는데. 분당근처 젤 유명하다는데 2군데 갔는데 영...
<bridgebot> <draco> 우리나라 요즘 음식점...유명한데는 의외로 맛이 별로에요.
<Mittens> 그렇군요. 예전에 먹었던 하얀 찹쌀 탕수육도 맛있었어요...
<Mittens> 담번에 한국가면 사찰음식점 몇군데 꼭 가보려구요
<bridgebot> <draco> 찹쌀 탕수육도 맛있다고 소문나니 너도 나도 해서...맛이 하향 평준화 되었죠
<Mittens> 그렇군요
<bridgebot> <draco> 요즘 우리나라 좀 이상하게 돌아간답니다. 뭔가 맛있다고 방송에 몇번 나오고 그러면 갑자기 동네에 같은 요리하는 음식점들이 2,3개씩, 서울로 치면 수백개가 생겨요. 그리고 몇개월 후 방송에서 그 음식점들의 저가 재료 같은거 고발하는게 나오고, 다 같이 망함.
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 아이고... 경쟁이 엄청나네요
<drake_kr> 김밥천국이 짱임
<Mittens> 드라코님도 자녀분들이 있으시니까.. 사교육비때문에 힘드시겠어요
<Mittens> 드렉님, 좀 더 괜찮은거 드시지..
<bridgebot> <draco> 아직 아기들이라.... 첫째 동네 사립유치원 보냈더니 좀 비싸네요.
<Mittens> 막 한우 들어간 국밥집 같은데 없어요? ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 드라코님 요즘 유치원부터 빡세다고... 아주 한인 여성 포룸에서 얘기가 나오더라구요
<Mittens> 비싸겠다..
<drake_kr> 사교육 싫어서 모국어 버리려고요
<Mittens> 미주*
<Mittens> 드렉님은 한국을 벗어나 세계로!
<drake_kr> 니덜란드?
<bridgebot> <draco> 박근혜가 뭐 보육 책임진다더니 당선되고 오히려 악화 시켜서...
<bridgebot> <draco> 그 여자 목을 베어야 하는데 어휴.
<drake_kr> 국가가 뭐 한다고 하면 없어지죠
<Mittens> 그래도 직종이 그렇게 옮기는게 가능한 분얀가봐요
<drake_kr> 국민행복과 같은게 있으면 국민행복이 없어짐
<Mittens> 좋으시겠다..
<drake_kr> 사회복지부 있으면 사회복지가 없어짐
<bridgebot> <draco> 그럼 새누리당이 정권잡고 낡은 나라가 되었으니 자유한국당이 정권 잡게 되면 자유와 한국이 없어지겠군.
<Mittens> 그렇죠
<drake_kr> 빙고요
<Mittens> 미국이죠
<Mittens> 미국 뜨고 싶어요..
<Mittens> 스위스같은데로.
<Mittens> 미국 정부가 무서워요 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot> <draco> 저도 스위스 동경했는데, 반지의 제왕 봤더니 뉴질랜드가 멋져 보이네요
<drake_kr> 사교육이 유행이 아닌데면 어디든 좋을듯..
<Mittens> 외국인 와이프도 가능하신가요?
<drake_kr> 네
<Mittens> 순박한 미녀들이 많은곳으로
<drake_kr> 그건 한국인데
<Mittens> 진정 순박하단 말입니까
<Mittens> 순박이란 단어의 뜻은요
<Mittens> ㅋㅋ 농담이에요
<drake_kr> 다 유부녀라 문제지만
<bridgebot> <draco> 어느 나라든 한국 아줌마들 모여 있는 동네 가면 사교육이 발생해요
<Mittens> 일단 베트남계 여자분들보다 필리핀계 여자분들이 훨씬 성격이 좋으시더라구요. 좀더 투명해요.. 맘을 표현하는거나.
<bridgebot> <draco> 전에 어떤 한국계 배우가 ... 학생때 한국사람이라니가 수학이나 공부 잘할거라 편견이 많아서 고생했다고 하더군요
<bridgebot> <draco> 미국 배우인데..누구더라. 이름은 잊음
<Mittens> 영어도 더 돼시고. 무엇보다 카톨리즘의 영향이 많으니깐 보수적인 분들도 많고..
<drake_kr> 연승엽?
<Mittens> 영어가 더 돼신다니 ㅋㅋ 갑자기 왜 존대를
<ircCloud^Seony> 카톨리즘이 아니라 Christianism
<Mittens> 아뇨
<Mittens> 카톨리시즘 말한겁니다 정확하게.
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 처음 듣네요.  원래 카톨릭이라는 단어가 이탈리아 말로 "보편된"이라는 뜻이라던데요
<Mittens> 아뇨
<Mittens> catholicism 은 한국말로 간단히 카톨릭교
<Mittens> 그렇게 쓰여집니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 아.. 카톨리즘이 아니라 카톨리시즘이군요
<Mittens> 네 제가 급히 쓰다보니 "시"를 못썼네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 그렇긴 한데, 어쨌든 천주교나 기독교나 같은 Christianity라는 뿌리에서 나뉘는 종교이니...
<Mittens> 그렇죠 그게 정확한데 하지만 많은 분들이 잘못 이해하고 따로 나누어 기독교는 크리스티아니티로, 카톨릭교는 카톨릭으로 잘못 구분해서 그런지 몰라도 필리핀에는 본인을 크리스챤이라고 표현을 하다기보다 카톨릭신자라고 표현을 하지요
<Mittens> 필리핀에서는*
<ircCloud^Seony> 오... 거기는 그렇군요...
<Mittens> 그렇죠 일단 거기는 거의 카톨릭이 메인종교이기때문에
<drake_kr> 저는 에고이스트 할래요
<ircCloud^Seony> 암튼, 카톨릭이라는 단어가 이탈리아어로 "보편된"이라는 뜻이랍니다.
<pchero_work> Cat holic 아니었나요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐!!! 그런 숨겨진 뜻이
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 올해 본 것 중에서 가장 쇼킹하네요 ㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 네 무슨말인줄 알아요
<Mittens> 미국에서는 카톨릭이란 단어의 etymology 다룰때 "universal" 라고도 표현을해요.. 모든걸 감싸안는, 그런 비슷한 의미로
<drake_kr> 진짜 cat holic이구나
<ircCloud^Seony> 캣홀릭 써먹어야지 ㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 제가 사실 etymology를 엄청 좋아합니다 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 손글씨로 종이에 제품 목록 적어서, 그걸 폰으로 사진 찍어서 '발주합니다'라는 제목으로 이메일 보냈길래... 저희는 이메일로 주문 안받으니 쇼핑몰 홈페이지에서 주문 해달라고 답을 보냈더니 쇼핑몰 홈페이지 게시판에다가 '주문합니다'라는 제목으로 그 사진 업로드 해놨네요.
<Mittens> 제 메인 채널에서 어원 알려주는 봇이 있는데, 다들 열심히 쓰고 그래요
<Mittens> 여기 만약에 영한/한영 봇이 들어오면 저는 천국이네요. 혹시 제가 그거 만들면 입장 허락 받을수도 있을까요? ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 사전이요?
<drake_kr> 봇금지인데 운영진이 브릿지봇 들여온다고 고생했어요
<Mittens> 네 서니님, 봇금진거 읽어서 알아서 한번 여쭤봤어요. 못만들것 같아요 뭐. ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> Mittens님의 컴퓨터 공부에 자극되시라는 의미에서, 만드시면 허락해드리겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 헐
<ircCloud^Seony> (설마 만드실까 라고 생각 중)
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 흑흑흑 서니님 정말 최고십니다
<Mittens> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 감사합니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 2년 예상합니다
<drake_kr> 짧네요
<Mittens> 우왕
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 드렉님, 잘해보자구요! 으쌰 으쌰
<ircCloud^Seony> drake_kr님이 도와주시기로 했어요?
<Mittens> 일단 드렉님도 한국을 뜨셔야 하니까, 영어를 좀더 배워두자는 취지에서~
<drake_kr> ?????
<ircCloud^Seony> 드레끼님이 도와주시면 안되는데... 그럼 진짜 만드는데...
<drake_kr> 배틀넷이면 충분한데요 저는
<Mittens> 글쎄요 일단 찔러봐야될것 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> Mittens: 근데, 시애틀 사시나요?
<bluedusk> 역시 능력자들은
<bluedusk> 말만하면 뚝딱 만드시는군요
<bluedusk> 부럽네요
<drake_kr> 제가 스타크래프트라는 채팅프로그램을 이용하는데요
<Mittens> 넵 시애틀 다운타운은 아니고 근처에 있어요
<bluedusk> drake_kr: 혹시 이번에 리마스터 된 그 채팅 프로그램인가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 재작년에 시애틀 다운타운으로 컨퍼런스를 갔었는데, 거기 갔었던 기억이 너무 좋아서 또 한 번 가보고 싶어요
<Mittens> 우와~
<drake_kr> 아뇨 starcraft2
<ircCloud^Seony> $30인가 주고 물 위에 뜨는 관광 자동차를 탔었는데, 되게 재밌었어요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 시내 돌아댕기면서 역사 얘기해주고, 불난 얘기, 너바나 커트 코베인 얘기 등등...
<Mittens> 우와
<Mittens> 스타벅스 일호점도 가보셨겠네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 스타벅스 1호점 가서 더블월 컵도 사갖구 오고... 이탈리아 레스토랑 갔는데 의외로 음식값도 쌌고...
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 스타벅스 Double-Wall 컵 좋아하거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 두개 사갖구 왔는데, 창고에 고이 모셔만 두고 있네요...
<Mittens> 아 네, 기억해 놓겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 앗, 왜 안쓰시죠?
<ircCloud^Seony> 다른 스타벅스 double-wall 컵이 많아서요 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> xD
<ircCloud^Seony> 하와이에는 Hawaii 섬 그려진 스타벅스 컵이 따로 있거든요
<Mittens> 왠지 에쏘 머쉰 좋은거 있으실지도 모르겠네요
<ircCloud^Seony> Mittens: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/b4/30/da/b430da7b4746687d3c640411d4b16056--starbucks-mugs-hawaiian-islands.jpg
<ircCloud^Seony> 하와이가 커피 원산지라 여기는 그런건 잘 안써요
<Mittens> 깔끔하니 좋으네요, 하와이 섬인가봐요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 하와이 제도 그려놓은 거에요
<Mittens> 화와이를 자주갔던 친구가, 피베리 빈즈를 사줬는데... 그 스무스함이란... 캬
<Mittens> peaberry kona beans
<ircCloud^Seony> 코나가 유명한 원산지죠
<Mittens> 네 부럽습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 하와이 빅아일랜드라는 섬에 코나라는 지방이 있어요.. 거기서 나오는 커피가 코나 커피라고 불려요
<Mittens> 아 그렇군요!
<ircCloud^Seony> 코나 커피의 특징은, 커피에서 신맛이 강하게 납니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데, Kona Coffee라는 이름 자체가 브랜드라서, 코나에서 인증받은 커피 외에는 이 이름을 절대로 쓰면 안되게 되어있죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실 100% 코나는 너무 시큼해서 전 별로 안좋아해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 본토에서 하와이 놀러오시는 분들이 하는 얘기가, 하와이는 맥도날드 커피도 엄청 맛있다고 하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 그렇군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 하긴, 맥도날드에서 아침에 밥도 파는데...
<Mittens> 피베리는 코나 종류중의 하난데요
<Mittens> 단맛이 좀 강하고 향이 더 풍부하다고해서
<ircCloud^Seony> 피베리는, Pea Berry, 그러니까 가공을 하지않는 커피 원두의 한 종류인가 그럴 거에요
<Mittens> 같은 코나빈 중에서도 갋을 좀더 처주는 종휴에요
<Mittens> 종류
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 피베리는 좀 비싸요
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 뭐 그거 말고도 맛있고 싼 커피가 너무 많아서 여기 현지에서는 잘 안사먹어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 관광객들이나 사가지...
<Mittens> 그렇군요
<Mittens> 그리고 그것도 사먹었어요
<Mittens> 그 파인애플 모양의 과자가 참 맛있더라구요. 유명 과자점인가봐요
<ircCloud^Seony> 호놀룰루 쿠키
<Mittens> 네네
<ircCloud^Seony> https://static1.squarespace.com/static/52536652e4b007332ef4ecf4/t/54075ca7e4b021337ce3971e/1409768615530/
<ircCloud^Seony> 이거죠?
<Mittens> 네!
<ircCloud^Seony> 하와이에서 엄청나게 성공한 비지니스 중 하나인데요,
<ircCloud^Seony> 사장이 한국사람이에요
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/3t6pQ4zA/IMG_0527.JPG
<drake_kr> ?
<Mittens> 저 과자류 잘 않먹는데 그래서 기대 않했는데 넘 맛있어서 많이 사와서 선물했어요
<ircCloud^Seony> drake_kr: 여기서 수입해가나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 우왕 사장이 한국인... 대단하네요
<ircCloud^Seony> Mittens: 저 쿠키의 일화가 하나 잇는데요, 일화라기보단 걍 짤막한 스토리...
<ircCloud^Seony> 호놀룰루 쿠키 사장님이 이런저런 사업을 하다가 다 망하고, 정말 마지막이라고 생각하고 한게 저거래요
<Mittens> 캬 들으셨죠 드렉님? 그분은 분명 긍정마인드.
<drake_kr> 갖다 붙이지 마세요
<Mittens> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 일단 전 성공에서 교훈을 얻을 수 없다 주의 입니다
<Mittens> 음... 그 말씀을 들으니 한 일화가 생각나네요
<Mittens> 어떤 삶의 자세가 무척이나 니힐리스틱한 사람이 그랬대요... 성공한 사람들의 책은 도움이 안됀다... 망한사람들한테서 교훈을 얻는게 낫다 왜 출판사들은 망한 사람들 책을 안파냐..
<drake_kr> 안 사니까요
<Mittens> 근데 거기에 지나가는 사람들이 답변글들을 올렸는데... 어떤 한사람이 이렇게 올렸데요.. **** 출판사 인데요..
<Mittens> 그렇죠. 세일즈가 망했다는데요
<bridgebot> <draco> 성공한 사람들 책중에도 가끔 꼰대스러운 사람들중에...자기 실패해서 개고생한거 줄줄 써놓은 경우는 있죠.
<Mittens> 실패는 성공의 어머니니까요
<drake_kr> 실패하면 죽어요
<Mittens> 식사좀 하세요, 드렉님
<Mittens> 맛있는거 좀 드시지..
<bridgebot> <draco> 실패 https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/t51.2885-15/s320x320/e35/17438666_1865294957072699_3998346112825032704_n.jpg
<Mittens> 이해 안가요 드라코님 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 여긴 투자.. 라는 이름으로 loan과 investment가 약 99:1의 비율이죠..
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ 실패...
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 게임하려고 엑박 켰는데 펌웨어 업데이트...
<drake_kr> 실패 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 느긋하게 기다리시면서.. 저희랑 얘기하심 돼죠
<drake_kr> 실패들ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <draco> Mittens : 영어로 spool이라고 해야 하나? 실 감아놓는 꾸러미도 한국에서 단어가 실패에요.
<bridgebot> <draco> 동음이의어...
<Mittens> 드라코님 그 단어 실패가 안보여요 사진이 작아서 그런가?
<bridgebot> <draco> 아..환경에 따라 잘 안보일수도;;
<Mittens> 드렉님, 아 그래서 필리핀에 투자를 하셨나봐요, 멋지네요
<drake_kr> Wire 실
<drake_kr> Spool 패
<drake_kr> 개그를 설명하니 정말 드럽게 재미없어지네요
<Mittens> 저도 워싱톤주는 투자하려면 론이 많아야 하니 땅갋 싼곳으로 리서치를 한 몇년 했어요
<Mittens> 아 드렉님 설명 감사합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 미국에서는 이런 개그를 "아빠개그"라고도 해요
<drake_kr> 아재개그
<Mittens> .dadjoke 란 봇도 있죠
<drake_kr> Friendy가 되고 싶은 아빠들이 쓰는 말
<Mittens> 아 그렇네요 아재개그 하는구나!
<Mittens> 라고* 하는군요!
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘 유튜브에 보면, 최양락이 개그 하드캐리하던 시절의 괜찮아유 몇 편 올라와있는데, 겁나 재밌습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 진짜 당시 개그맨들 연기력이 쩔어주더군요
<drake_kr> 아재요
<Mittens> ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 괜찮아유~ 부서지니까 오도바이지, 안부서지면 탱크여~
<drake_kr> 아재패션 요즘 애들 다 하고다녀요
<drake_kr> 그렇게 아재라고 욕해놓고
<drake_kr> 슬리퍼에 양말
<bridgebot> <draco> 전 아재 맞으니 상관없음
<bridgebot> <draco> ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 잠안오는 시애틀의 밤입니다..
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 잠 없는 분들 너무 부러워요
<ircCloud^Seony> 세상에서 잠자는 시간이 제일 아까운데, 등 대면 바로 잠드니...
<Mittens> 와 누구한테는 완전 축복인데요!
<ircCloud^Seony> 불면증은 고통스럽긴 한데, 저는 걍 잠이 없었으면 해서요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 스무살 시절에는 불면증 때문에 고생 했었꺼든요...
<Mittens> ㅎㅎ 운동은 집에서 하시나요 아니면 짐에서 하시는지요
<ircCloud^Seony> 군대에서부터 완전 잠에 곯아떨어져서...
<ircCloud^Seony> 운동은 집에서 해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 몸짱 될려고 하는건 아니라서요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 25파운드짜리 덤벨 2개 갖고 해요
<Mittens> 돼게 성실하신듯...
<ircCloud^Seony> 25파운드에서 더 이상 늘리진 못할 거 같고, 더 늘려봐야 근육돼지 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 성실하진 않아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 먹는 양을 보면, 제가 봐도 제가 걱정스럽거든요
<Mittens> ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 더 살찌지 않을려고 어쩔 수 없이 하는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 좀 많이 먹거든요...
<Mittens> 왠지 성당에서도 한자리 하고 계실것 같은
<ircCloud^Seony> 작년엔가 재작년엔가 한국갔었는데, 김밥천국 갔었거든요...
<Mittens> 네네
<ircCloud^Seony> 거기서 음식 시켰는데, 양이 너무 모자라서 와이프랑 저랑 음식 4개 시켜서 먹었어요...
<Mittens> 건강하신것 같아요, 보통 나이가 먹으면 양이 많이 적어지는데
<Mittens> 아직 젊으신가보다
<ircCloud^Seony> 저 아직 젊은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 그렇군요!
<drake_kr> 원래 침대에는 점프해서 눕는게 정상이죠?
<Mittens> 하긴 우분투 유투브 보고 아.. 젊으신 분들이네.. 라고 생각은 들었어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 암튼 너무 많이 먹어서, 운동하기 전에 운동이 너무 하기싫을 때 그런 생각해요... "내일 먹을려면 운동하자"
<Mittens> 먹기위해 운동하시는 분.
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 ㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 드렉님 집에 도착하셨네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 침대 다이빙 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 땅바닥에서 잡니다
<drake_kr> 아직 한참 남았어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 침대 생활 한 달 전에 졸업했어요
<drake_kr> 전 다이빙하는편인데
<Mittens> 그게 무슨말씀이세요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 허리 건강 때문에 땅바닥에서 자기로 했거든요
<Mittens> 우왕 0.0
<drake_kr> 돌침대에 다이빙하면 어찌돼요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 돌침대에 다이빙하면 아래층에 사시는 분들이랑 하이파이브 하실 수 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 별이 다섯개부터 시작!?
<ircCloud^Seony> 땅바닥에서 자니까 첫 2주간은 되게 힘들더라구요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 허리도 아프고 몸도 쑤시고 옆으로 돌아눕지도 못하겠고
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 적응하니까 옆으로도 잘 잡니다 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 저는요, 아마존에서 인기리에 판매중인 그린티 메모리폼 메트레스를 사서 쓰는데 아주 흡족합니다
<Mittens> 아 그게 적응이 돼는군요!
<Mittens> 오...
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 되요.  지금은 맨바닥에 그냥 드러누워도편해요
<Mittens> 와이프분이 좀 외로울수 있는 단점이 있겠네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안그래도, 벌써부터 각방쓰면 안되는데 그 소리는 계속 하고는 있는데요,
<ircCloud^Seony> 건강 생각해서 지금부터 적응하려구요
<drake_kr> 예전에 여친이 화났다는걸 표현하려고 방에 들어오자마자 침대에다 폰을 던졌는데 그게 별다섯개짜리...
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 별 다섯개짜리라는게 무슨 뜻이에요?
<drake_kr> 뽀각 소리가 나더군요
<Mittens> 아...
<drake_kr> 장수돌침대요
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국에서 광고하는 돌침대에요 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 아아
<ircCloud^Seony> 광고 멘트가 별이 다섯개 그러거든요..
<drake_kr> 장수돌침대는 별이다섯개
<Mittens> ㅋㅋ 그렇군요
<Mittens> 드렉님은 비싼 침대를 갖고 계시네요.
<drake_kr> 핸드폰 샀다고 자랑한지 이틀만에 그렇게..
<drake_kr> 예전에요
<Mittens> 우왕 소여물님!
<drake_kr> 지금은 여자인 친구도 없어요
<soyeomul> 미텐스님 드랙남 꾸벅
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 넹
<soyeomul> 노루가 온다네요 부산 앞다다쪽으로요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 서니님 꾸벅
<drake_kr> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/heWMN0Lj/IMG_0515.JPG
<soyeomul> 배가 고픈데.. 일단 참습니다.. 아하하 백암온천 댕겨와서.. 뭐 좀 먹어야겠어요
<Mittens> 열심히 말하고 있었는데 보니깐 디스커넥...
<Mittens> 드렉님 여친은 이제 외국서~
<soyeomul> 손이 아얄씨를 부쉈다네요 종료 메시지가
<soyeomul> 전 잠시 나갔다올께요
<Mittens> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 안돼요!~~!!!
<Mittens> 야 정말 뵙기 힘드네요 저분.
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 서니님 xD
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 근데 게임하려고 보니까 오늘 운동하는 날이네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 운동하고 쉐이크 먹고 애플바나나 하나 먹고 샤워하면 오늘 하루 일과가 끝이군요...
<Mittens> 글찮아도 저도 오늘 운동하는 날인데.. 채팅하다가 이렇게 늦어졌어요
<Mittens> 24시간 오픈하는 짐이 근처에 있어요
<Mittens> 더 늦기 전에 다녀와야겠어요. 오늘 대화 재밌었어요 드렉님 드라코님 잘 쉬세요! 굿나잇 서니님. 꾸벅
<ircCloud^Seony> 이번 오픈스택 구축 때문에 스위치를 구매해야하는데 시스코가 너무 비싸서 딴걸 찾아보니 델에서도 스위치를 만들더군요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 가격대비 성능은 아주 좋고 시스코 IOS랑 명령어 체계도 비슷하고...
<lexlove> 아이고 퇴근시간이 지났네요.
<lexlove> 내일 올게요.^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 들어가세요
<drake_kr> 다산네트웍스 스위치도 가성비 좋아요
<drake_kr> 화웨이나 zte도 스위치 만드는걸로 알아야
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 그렇군요...
<Mittens> 우왕 소여물님
<Mittens> soyeomul 님 들리세요오
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 늦엇네요
<soyeomul>  그 미튼스님 계신곳은 시간대가 어찌되나요
<soyeomul> 루비 메일 코드 본다꼬 대화방 창을 몬봤는데 아쉽네요
<soyeomul> 내일 뵙죠;
<drake_kr> 이번엔 늦진 않겠넹..
<drake_kr> 아오 나가기 힘들어
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 4시에 일어나서 밥도 못 먹네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아침엔 좀 덜할줄 알았는데
<bridgebot1> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 고생 많으시넹
<samahui_lab> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-08-04
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~!
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 아이고 홀녀님 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 오랫만에 뵙네요
<HolyKnight> 예 올만이네유
<autowiz> 어디 아픈데는 없으시지요? ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 한아얄 서버가....조용하네유 그래서 과감히 끋고 여기 왔심다 ㅎ
<HolyKnight> 끊
<autowiz> 조심해야겠군요
<autowiz> 홀리님께 잘못 보이면 끊기는거군요 ㅎㅎㅎ    죄송합니다 아재 개그 실패 입니다 ㅜㅜ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 쉘프로그래밍에서, 예를 들어서 | A | B | 라고 출력되는 결과값이 있을 때, A와 B를 각각 다른 변수에 지정하려면 어떻게 해야되요?
<autowiz> 당장생각나는 방법은 두번 쓰는거 밖에 없네요
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 어떻게요?
<autowiz> 뭔가 구분자가 있을거나까 그걸로 나눠서 출력이 잘되는지 봐야겠지요. 혹시 저 | (파이프) 가 구분자이면
<autowiz> echo '|A|B'    |    sed 's/\|\(.*\)\|\(.*\)\|/\1/'
<autowiz> echo '|A|B' | sed 's/\|\(.*\)\|\(.*\)\|/\2/'
<Work^Seony> 아 걍 sed군요... 전 또 다른 명령어가 있는줄 알고...
<autowiz> echo '|A|B'     |     sed 's/    \|    \(.*\)    \|    \(.*\)    \|        /        \2    /'
<autowiz> 근데 뭔가 다른명령이 있을법도 합니다.
<autowiz> string="ABCDE-123456"
<autowiz> IFS=- # use "local IFS=-" inside the function
<autowiz> set $string
<autowiz> echo $1 # >>> ABCDE
<autowiz> echo $2 # >>> 123456
<autowiz> 이렇게 쓰신분이 계시고,  음.. 뭔가 있을듯한데 아직이네요
<Work^Seony> 저도 좀 연구해봐야겠네요
<autowiz> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/15350208/parse-csv-in-bash-and-assign-variables
<autowiz> while 이랑 case 로 파싱하는분도 계시는거같구요
<autowiz> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/10520623/how-to-split-one-string-into-multiple-variables-in-bash-shell
<autowiz> bash 에 BASH_REMATCH 라는 게 있나본데 이건 처음 보는거긴 하네요 . 간단히 뭔가 명령이 있을 줄 았는데 없는것도 같습니다 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 오 링크 감샇바니다.  한 번 해봐야겠네요
<autowiz> 리눅스에 ip 라는 명령어 많이들 쓰시나요?
<autowiz> 가끔 나오긴 하는데 공부를 해야할지 그냥 좀더 지켜봐야 할지 생각중이라서 여쭤봅니다.
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 겁나 많이 씁니다
<Work^Seony> 지켜보지 말고, 무조건 하세요
<Work^Seony> 현재 엔지니어들 사이에서 ifconfig 버리고 ip로 옮겨가는 추세이고, 제가 알기로도 ifconfig는 곧 없어지는 것으로 알고있어요.
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 존잘로님 ip는 a 만 아시면 일단 절반은
<Work^Seony> ip명령어가, ifconfig, route, ethtool 기능을 거의 다 구현하는거 같더라구요
<bluedusk> 거기다가 ip 명령어가 system명령어라
<bluedusk> 왠만하면 빠지지 않고 들어가있더라구요 ifconfig는 net-tools 패키지 깔아야 하는데
<Work^Seony> 근데 ip 명령어는 글씨가 너무 빽빽하게 나와서, 하이라이팅 기능이 좀 있었으면 싶네요... 그래서 제가 저번에 하이라이팅하는 명령어 물어본겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아항
<autowiz> 어떻게 보면 조금 사람하는 말처럼 명령어들이 나열되는거같던데 아무튼 공부를 좀 해서 넘어가야겠군요
<bluedusk> 안돼요 지금도 존잘로님은 초절정 굇수 넘사벽급인데
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 좀해서 넘어가지 말고, 꿈에서 나올 정도로 하세요
<bluedusk> 더 공부하시면 초절정 굇수 넘사벽 사차원 안드로메다급이 되시는거잖아요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 두 고수님들께서 저를 너무 놀려 먹으시는군요 ~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 컴맹에 맥 노예라서 ㅠ_ㅠ
<bluedusk> Work^Seony:  님 혹시 이거 쓰시나요? https://github.com/jaekwon-park/bash_history_extend
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 아뇨 저 zsh로 갈아탔어요
<bluedusk> 아항 그러시군요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 아...굇수님들이 대화하신다. 안녕하세요. 굇수님들 ㅎㅎㅎ 전 아이디만 괴수
<Work^Seony> zsh에 oh-my-zsh 깔아쓰니까 좋더라구요
<bluedusk> 아직 한국에서 리눅스 엔터프라이즈로 쓰는데는 쉘 갈아타는 사람들 거의 없으니깐요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 음..슬랙에서는 슬랙봇이 '안녕하세요'에 무조건 반응해서 대답하는군요.
<bluedusk> 아 그럼 브릿지 되어 날라간 대화내용에도 반응하는거에요?
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 draco님 (__)
<bridgebot1> <draco> 브릿지엔 반응안하네요
<bluedusk> 안타깝네요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 무한 반응 보실려고 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저도 zsh + oh my zsh 설치해서 쓰고 있습니다.
<autowiz> screen 이나 몇몇 경우인거 같은데 zsh 가 문제가 생기는 케이스가 있지만 그래도 zsh 설치한곳은 계속 zsh 쓰고 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 서비스 깔린 기계에서 아직도 ssmtp 나 sendmail 같은거 쓰고 있나요?
<soyeomul> 그냥 궁금하네요
<soyeomul> 전 그냥 크롬북에다 깔아두긴 했는데..
<soyeomul> 어따 심야보일러 고장나서 as 불러놨는데.. 곧 온다네요
<soyeomul> 이따 다시 찾아뵐께요~
<razGon_JJ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_JJ> 맛점하세요.
<razGon_JJ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_JJ> 후.. 힘드네요.
<razGon_JJ> 감기 걸린듯.
<autowiz> 아이고 어쩌다 감기도 들리시고 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> autowiz: 근데 zsh에서 커서 위치 기준 좌측 문자열 다 지우는 단축키는 뭔가요? Bash랑 다르게 ctrl+u하면 아예 전부 다 지워서 불편하더라구요
<autowiz> 으허허헛 서니님께서 알려주셔야 할듯 합니다. 저도 그 키가 참 필요하면서도 그냥 방항키만 주욱~ 누르고 있거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> Ctrl+e로 지우는 것도 한두번이니 귀찮더라구요
<Mittens> 안녕하세요 서니님, 제가 서니님께 선물 가져왔어요. 좋아하셨으면 좋겠어요 제가 최근 꼳힌 크리스챤 인디 뮤직쏭 두개 링크:
<Mittens> 이걸로 일단.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4S8ne-xU0E
<Mittens> Rivers & Robots - Shepherd Of My Soul [Official Lyric Video]
<Mittens> 그리고 이게 대박이죠.
<Mittens> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LOauQHebv4     David Dunn - It Is Well (Portrait Remix) 왕좋아요
<Mittens> 그럼이만 총총
<autowiz> % bindkey '^U' vi-kill-line  서니님 저렇게 하니까 잘 되는거 같습니다.
<autowiz> http://bolyai.cs.elte.hu/zsh-manual/zsh_14.html#IDX357
<autowiz> 기본적으로는 kill-line 인데 vi-kill-line 으로 재지정 해서 쓰면 될거같습니다.
<razGon_JJ> 아. 컴도 이상하네요. ㅎ
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 감기기운은 괜찮으신가요? ㅜㅜ  토요일은 출근하시나요? ㅜㅜ
<razGon_JJ> 토요일 출근하죠.
<razGon_JJ> 병의원은 주6일이니.
<razGon_JJ> 이게 조금 상대적 박탈감인게.
<razGon_JJ> 제주에서 잘되는 음식점은 주4일 근무합니다. 물론 평일 이지만요.
<autowiz> 주말에는 장사하되 주4일 일한다는 건가요?
<autowiz> 하긴 잘 생각안했었는데 토요일은 병원에 사람들이 참 많지요
<autowiz> 일요일은 쉰다고 해도 .  많이 힘들거같습니다.
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 덥네요
<soyeomul> 소여물을 다 주고 집에 왔는데 아직도 보일러 고치는 중입니다
<soyeomul> 아따 백암온천 가야되는디...
<bridgebot1> <draco> 25년 지기 친구가 가끔 답정너 짓을 해서 짜증나네요. 어휴
<soyeomul> 엇 드라코님 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot1> <draco> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 아따 덥네요~~~
<bridgebot1> <draco> 답정너 친구는 어떻게 상대해야 할까요. 친구라고 맞장구 쳐주는것도 한두번이지
<autowiz> unfriended 하면 안되나요? ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 위즈님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 언프렌드.. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 네~ 소여물님 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 백암온천을 동내 목욕탕 처럼 이용하시는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아.. 옙
<soyeomul> 입장권을 100 여장 끊어놨어요
<soyeomul> 소여물 주고 땀나고 그러면 그때마다 갑니다~
<autowiz> 좋으네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 이 시골 촌구석에 유일한 낙이랍니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 다른 낙도 많이 생기셔야 할텐데 말이지요 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 아하~
<soyeomul> 낚시나 배워볼까나 하고 요즘 생각중이어요..;;
<soyeomul> 다들 여름 휴가 다녀오셨는지요!?
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-ko 2017-08-05
<razGon_NORU> The Storm is coming!
<bridgebot1> <p0773r> 안녕하세요!
<Work^Seony> razGon_NORU, 안녕하세요.  제주도는 태풍 오는게 점점 실감이 나나봐요?
<razGon_NORU> 에이.
<razGon_NORU> 카일루아 해변 필나던데요?ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그게 무슨 뜻인가요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_NORU> 바람은 시원하게 햇빛은 뜨겁게.
<Work^Seony> 아... 그럼 아직 태풍 영향은 없는 거군요
<razGon_NORU> 그늘에서 햋빛비추는 바다를 보면
<razGon_NORU> 아니요.
<razGon_NORU> 제주는 하와이처럼 바람이 세지 않아요
<razGon_NORU> 하와이가 풍력 발전해도 괜찮을듯해요
<Work^Seony> 아 그래요?  제주도가 그래도 바람 엄청 쎄다고 하지 않나요?
<razGon_NORU> 문제는 인프라가 엄청난 비용이 들고
<razGon_NORU> 그래봐야 서핑 못합니다. 오늘 같은 바람되야 서핑하는 사람이 좀 생겨요
<razGon_NORU> 그리고 파도가 약해서 초보용으로.ㅋ
<razGon_NORU> 제주도 바람은 세긴 한데. 겨울에 세고요.
<razGon_NORU> 여름은 약해요. 그도 그럴것이 한라산이 남풍을 막아서리.
<razGon_NORU> 저 있는 동북쪽은 북풍만... 다행인건 바다 건나와서 건조는 덜할거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 아... 그런 거군요..
<soyeomul> 메일 관련 동향을 쭈우욱 살펴보다보니.. 버클리도 구글 메일 (Gmail) 로 넘어간거 같더라구요
<HolyKnight> 버클리가 뭐예유
<soyeomul> 어뜨 홀리님 넙쭉~
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> UC 버클리?
<soyeomul> 넹
<soyeomul> 사실 몇 년 되었는데.. 전 이제서야 발견 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 콤푸타를 좋아하는 학생 동아리인 ocf 도 MX 가 아주 gmail 로 싸그리 전환...
<soyeomul> 그 므시냐 구글 앱스 같은거요
<Mittens> 우왕 소여물님!!
<Mittens> 오셨네 오셨어~
<soyeomul> 어뜨 미튼스님 안녕하세요!
<Mittens> 왓썹이에요 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 그 미튼스님 계신곳은 시간대가 우째되나요
<Mittens> 지금은 저녁 7시45분이구요
<Mittens> 시애틀이에여~
<soyeomul> 아하.. 시애틀 잠을 잘못자는 동네군요
<soyeomul> 재송 아재개그 실패..
<Mittens> 저녁밥먹고 친구랑 채팅하면서 누구 기다리고 있어요~ 밥은 드셨어요? 거기 몇시에요?
<Mittens> 아 아재개그 좋아합니다
<soyeomul> 여기는 대한민국 경상북도 울진군 현재시각 점심시간입니다
<soyeomul> 며칠전에 시간차로 미튼스님 부르는 소리르 못들었지요
<soyeomul> 그날 특별한 일이 있었는지.. 궁금하네요
<soyeomul> 이틀전인가요..
<soyeomul> 혹시 우분투 질문이라면 ... 회장님께로...
<soyeomul> 하여간!
<soyeomul> 하던 이야기 마저하면..
<soyeomul> 터미날에다가 host -t mx ocf.berkeley.edu. 를 따악 치니깐..
<soyeomul> ocf.berkeley.edu mail is handled by 10 alt3.aspmx.l.google.com.
<soyeomul>  
<soyeomul> 것이.. 나타나더라구요..
<soyeomul> 구글 앱스를 학생 동아리 ocf 도 쓰고있는 상황.. 언제 바뀐지는 모르겠구요
<soyeomul> 아따 점심을 먹으로 가야것네요
<soyeomul> 잠시 밥먹고 올께요;
<Mittens> 별다른 일은 없구요.. 드렉님과 티격태격 하다가 제가 긍정적인 예로 소여물님을 들었거든요.. 그분의 자기만의 길을 간다고..
<Mittens> 맛있게 먹고 오세요오~
<Mittens> 그분은*
<soyeomul> 넵!
<soyeomul> 감사합니다~
<soyeomul> 이만 휙-
<blackG> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> http://www.fmkorea.com/best/732697632
<HolyKnight> 역주행 심하네유
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> https://mobile.twitter.com/nogajun/status/893684397014224897/photo/1?utm_source=fb&utm_medium=fb&utm_campaign=nogajun&utm_content=893684397014224897
<samahui_lab> 찜통속 음식재료들의 느낌이 적나라하게 몸에 느껴지는 날씨 입니다.
<samahui_lab> 숨이 턱턱 막히네요.
<soyeomul> 송아지 젖떼는데.. 중송아지 한마리가 튀어나와서 그거 잡으로 댕기느라 헥헥 거리다
<soyeomul> 폭염에 진짜 쓰러질뻔 했네요.. ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 다들 폭염엔 쉬엄쉬엄 일합시다~~~
<soyeomul> 조용한 밤~
<soyeomul> 저 이만 먼저 갈께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅~
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요
<samahui_ws> 후덥한 새벽입니다. 새벽마져 시원함이 없네요
<drake_kr> 그르게요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-08-06
<jason_KR> drake_kr: 아직 일본?
<soyeomul> 다들 무더위 잘 견디고 계신지요~
<soyeomul> 어제 무리했더니 손아귀 힘이 없네요.. 좀 쉬었다가 점심묵고 나머지 송아지 8마리 옮겨야겠어요..
<Mittens> 우와~~
<Mittens> 소여물님!
<soyeomul> 미튼스님 안녕하세요~
<Mittens> 저는 그냥 팬이에요 제가 너무 반가워해도 넘 부담갖지 마세요 xD
<soyeomul> 젖떼는 송아지 어제 9마리 트랙터로 옮겼어요.. 아이들 참 힘이 좋아서.. 헥헥 거렸어요
<Mittens> 아시는 스님 있으세요?
<soyeomul> 역사속에서 원효대사를 좋아합니다..
<Mittens> 아니.. 그게 아니라 갠적으로 친분/안면 있는 스님요..
<soyeomul> 절에는 모친따라 많이 돌아다녔지만.. 친분은 없어요.. 딱 한분 지율스님이라고.. 친분까진 아니지만 밥을 함께 먹은적은 있어요
<Mittens> 그렇군요 몬가 불교와 인연이 있는 느낌이 나서 여쭤봤어요
<soyeomul> 절에 가면 소그림이 있어요..
<Mittens> 캬~
<Mittens> 이제 소여물님은 아는 스님이 한명 더 있으시네요
<soyeomul> 제가 즐겨쓰는 이메일 프로그램 Gnus 도 소입니다... ㅠㅠ
<Mittens> 미튼스님이라고...
<soyeomul> 엇뜨
<Mittens> 저도 아재개그 했잖아요 지금
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아재게그 15초 걸렸어요 ㅠㅠ
<Mittens> 아재 개그중에서도 제가 수준낮은걸 한건가요
<Mittens> 앞으로 가끔 놀래켜드리겠습니다
<soyeomul> 넵!
<Mittens> 담번에 한국나가면 사찰 음식 먹으러 다닐려구요
<Mittens> 오늘 고생하셨네요 송아지들 옮기시느라
<soyeomul> 이제부터 시작이어요 오늘 오후에 추가로 8마리..
<soyeomul> 음..
<soyeomul> 송아지 옮기면 그다음 일은 구제역 백신 접종 100마리...
<soyeomul> 일복 터졌어요 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 백신접종은 법적 의무라.. 피할 수 없는.. TT
<Mittens> 우왕. 도우미좀 찾아 쓰셔야겠어요 나중에는.
<soyeomul> 일단 혼자 해보고서요 정 부닥끼면 일손 요청하려고 해요
<Mittens> 땅을 보고 있는데요
<Mittens> 닭은 몇마리 키울것 같기도 해요. 소나 염소는 잘 모르겠어요
<Mittens> 우유도 생산하시나요, 소여물님?
<soyeomul> 음..
<soyeomul> 우유는 젖소인데.. 전 한우만 키웁니다..
<Mittens> 우와
<Mittens> $$$ 서민갑부의 길을 걷으시는듯
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 송아지 한마리만이라도 옮겨보소 세띠 빠집니다 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 어제 한마리 튀어나와서 돌아댕기는데 그 잡으로 댕기느라 빼이쳤던..
<soyeomul> 트랙터로 잡아가지고 집어넣었는데.. 지나가는 행인이
<Mittens> 아이고 송아지 너무 귀여울것 같아요
<soyeomul> 비상깜박이 키고 1분간..
<soyeomul> 귀엽죠 말잘들을땐..
<Mittens> 보통일이 아닐듯 해요. 건강하신가봐요
<Mittens> 저는 아침에 비현실적이게 큰 거미가 리빙룸 천장 한가운데 똭!
<Mittens> 그거 잡느라고 룸메랑 고생했다고 느꼈거든요
<soyeomul> 음.. 우사에는 그런거 천지입니다
<soyeomul> 무덤덤..
<Mittens> 정말 정부에서 작은 벌래 로봇을 내보낸건 아닐까
<Mittens> 커도 어쩜 그렇게 컸는지.
<Mittens> 설마 기와집에 사시는건 아니죠?
<soyeomul> 동네가 시골이어요
<soyeomul> 우리집 옆집들은 다 기와집..
<Mittens> 카오 그림이 그려지네요
<soyeomul> 요즘은 군에서 개량사업할때 기와로 지붕을 해주더이다..
<soyeomul> 군 지원사업.. 개량..
<Mittens> 콤퓨타도 배우시고 목욕도 가시고 글도 쓰시고
<soyeomul> 콤푸타는 하나만 합니다 이메일 Gnus
<soyeomul> 소 자료를 정리위하야.. 루비나 파이썬 같은 스크립트 언어를 배우고요 문자열 처리를 좀 더 세심히 하려구요
<Mittens> 우왕 ^~^
<soyeomul> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wildebeest <-- Gnu(s) 아프리카 소
<Mittens> 네 뿔이 굽은..
<soyeomul> 우짜다보이꺼네 이메일 프로그램도 소(Gnus) 를 쓰게 되었어요
<Mittens> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아고~~~~~
<soyeomul> 그만 우사에 좀 가보려해요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅~
<soyeomul> 어뜨 6마리만 옮기면 끝납니다..
<soyeomul> 노루는 어데까지 왔을까요
<soyeomul> 울진에도 비가 온다고 들었는데.. 매미소리가 더 크게 울립니다
<soyeomul> 맴맴맴
<Mittens> 아니 긍까 한마리도 않 옮기신거네요
<Mittens> 안*
<soyeomul> 어제 9마리 오늘 오전에 2마리
<soyeomul> 합 11마리
<soyeomul> 남은 송아지 6마리
<Mittens> 제말은.. 아까 저랑 대화하고 나서는 한마리도 안 옮겨진거죠?
<soyeomul> 2마리 옮기고 왔어요
<Mittens> 우왕
<Mittens> 그러셨구나..
<soyeomul> 2마리 옮기고 암송아지와 수송아지 구분해서 칸 정리하고 왔어요
<soyeomul> 오후엔 대장 송아지 옮깁니다..
<Mittens> :)
<soyeomul> 대장이라 제일 크고 나이도 제일 많고 힘도 제일 세고..
<Mittens> ^_^
<soyeomul> 어제 잡으려다 제가 졌어요.. 오늘 오후에 다시 시도..
<Mittens> 몇년 하신거에요, 소여물님..?
<soyeomul> 작년 11월 중순경에 시작했어요
<Mittens> 우와~
<soyeomul> 원래 제껀 아니어요
<soyeomul> 아빠가 갑자기 돌아가시는 바람에
<soyeomul> 제가 갑작스럽게 잡게 되었어여
<Mittens> 그렇군요.. 죄송합니다.
<soyeomul> 하여간 열심히 해서
<soyeomul> 소로 세계정복 함 해볼라꼬요
<soyeomul> 150마리가 꿈입니다
<Mittens> 멋찜니다
<soyeomul> 저희 우사엔 150마리 차면 꽉 찹니다
<soyeomul> 현재 120마리
<Mittens> 재벌이시군요
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ 부채가 빠질때까진요
<Mittens> ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 많은 소 케어 하시느라 어디 다녀오시기 힘들지 않으세요
<soyeomul> 또 나갑니다
<soyeomul> 엇
<Mittens> 우웽
<Mittens> 다녀오세요
<soyeomul> 어디 갈라카면
<soyeomul> 친구에게 부탁을 합니다..
<Mittens> 글쿤요
<soyeomul> 가령 집사람과 딸래미 보러 서울 좀 댕겨올께 소여물 좀 부탁한다 정도요
<Mittens> 으헉
<soyeomul> 그래도 하루 이상은 힘들고 보통 1박 2일 정도가 딱입니다
<Mittens> 기러기 가족?
<soyeomul> 넵
<soyeomul> 집사람과 딸래미는 서울 전 울진
<Mittens> ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 다녀올께요~
<drake_kr> 아오
<drake_kr> 귀국하자마자 다시 돌아가고싶다는 생각을 ㅡㅡ
<Mittens> 드렉님 안녕하세요
<Mittens> 맛있는거 드셨어요?
<drake_kr> 별로요
<drake_kr> 다꼬야끼랑 가라아게 같은거 먹었네요
<drake_kr> 사시미 먹고 싶었는데..
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> Uim 개발자분 만난다고 하신다 말하신거 같은데 어떻게 됐어요?
<drake_kr> 안 오심
<drake_kr> 갈 수 있을것 같다 <- 이게 거절이래
<drake_kr> 뭐 먹는게 중요했던건 아니지만 거기서 아침 못 먹고 점심 한번 걸렀네
<drake_kr> 한글 관심있는 사람들이 와서 uim이랑 fcitx 개발자랑 연락 되니까 걱정 말래
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> Fcitx 가 중국 개발자분이 개발한 거였던가요
<drake_kr> Ibus
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> iBus만?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> ???? 그럼 Fcitx 홈피가 영어/중문만 되는건 뭐지
<drake_kr> 잉?
<drake_kr> 아 내가 뭔가 잘못 들었나..
<drake_kr> 씨티쿠쓰 라고 갸들은 그렇게 말하는거 같던디
<drake_kr> Uim이랑 fcitx는 괜찮을거라고 자기네들이 직접 전하겠다고 그렇게 들었는뎅
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 메인테이너 하시는 분이 계셔서 그런걸까요
<PotatoGim> 안녕히세요~
<PotatoGim> 무지하게 덥네요~ ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 후.. 이제 저녁 약속
<drake_kr> 그리고 내일은 청주
<drake_kr> ㅅ..ㅂ...
<soyeomul> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/weblog/master/20170806.txt <-- 드뎌 깐돌이 젖떼는거 마무리 지었습니다.. ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 우어어
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다 졸리네요
<soyeomul> 수고하세요~~~
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 안녕히 주무세요 :slightly_smiling_face:
<ianychoi> 헐 저 방금 청주서 돌아왔는데.. ㅜㅜ
<ahoops> (__)
<razGon_HOTHOT> 안녕하세요? 너무나 더운 여름 제주입니다.
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 태풍온다던니 태풍이 안와서 다행이긴 한데 , 비가 너무 안오고 더워서 걱정입니다.
<autowiz_> 주말에 제주도 폭염경보 라고 속보 뜨더라구요
#ubuntu-ko 2018-07-30
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot1> <praisedguy> 즐거운 월요일입니다.
<bridgebot1> <bravopotato> 백수는 일요일 월요일 머 그른거 없습니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 안됩니다 그런거 있어야 놀든 일을 하든 더 재미있게 할 수 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<youngbin_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/rCruK4Xl/IMG_20180730_102406.jpg
<youngbin_> DebConf+18에 와있습니다
<youngbin_> DebConf18
<autowiz> 오옷 멋지군요~ ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> DebConf 특이하게 인터넷이랑 콘센트 많이 깔아둔 방을 하나 준비해서 hacklab 붙여두고 세션 인들으면 노트북도 하고 예기도 하고 밤에는 거기서 맥주도 마시네요
<autowiz> 재미있을거같습니다 흐흣
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 캐노니컬이랑 우분투쪽 사람도 많아요
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 재밌어요 ㅎㅎ 내년에 기회되면 참석해 보세요 내년에는 브라질에서 한다고 알고 있습니다
<autowiz> 크어~~ ㅋㅋㅋ 브라질 비행기표가 너무 비쌀거같은 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 일딘 거리가 멀어서 당연히 비싸죠....ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 올해는 룬좋게도 대만이라 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 운좋게도
<bridgebot1> <pzesseto> 좋은 여행?이네요~~  대만 날씨 많이 덥죠?
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 더운데다 습하기까지 하네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 항상 아시아권에서 열리는 그놈아시아, 오픈수세 아시아 등도 좋고 대만에서 하는 coscup도 괜찮다 하더군요
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 한국에서도 큰거(?) 하나 해야하는데 말이죠
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> ~ls
<bridgebot1> <draco> 오늘 서울 최고기온 예보가...38도네요. 미친
#ubuntu-ko 2018-07-31
<bridgebot1> <draco> https://www.dropbox.com/s/e0gbpz5hgdyi8x1/%EC%8A%A4%ED%81%AC%EB%A6%B0%EC%83%B7%202018-07-31%2009.08.04.png?dl=0
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot1> <pzesseto> 좋은 하루요 ~~  냉면 집 매출 많이 오르겠네요
<bridgebot1> <pzesseto> @youngbin 이런 컨퍼런스 포럼이 오픈 소스가 오래가는 비결인 듯 하군요 ~
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 많은 비결 중 하나겠죠 아마 다같이 모여서 이것저것 논의도 해보고 새로운 사람도 보고 하니
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 9일씩이나 하고 거기에 숙소에 식사까지 제공하는(유료긴 하지만) 컨퍼런스를 매년 하는것도 대단하죠.
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 일주일 넘게 하는 컨퍼런스는 DebConf 가 처음이네요
<bridgebot1> <pzesseto> @youngbin 그렇죠, ,비결 중의 하나죠,, 오픈소스는 커뮤니티가 생명이기도 하구요,,  유트브로만 늘 봐와서,,, 부럽습니다 ㅎㅎ 현재 제가 참여하는 프로젝트에서 사용하는 오픈소스만 수십개 되는 듯요,,, ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 오늘 서울 최고 39도
<bridgebot> <draco> 미쳤다...
<soyeomul> 아아
<soyeomul> 아아배고파서 괴산휴게소 비빔밥묵고 갑니다
<soyeomul> 여름휴가철이라 그런지 고속도로에차가 많아요 우어
<soyeomul> s/휴가철/피서철/g
<soyeomul> 존하루여~~~
#ubuntu-ko 2018-08-01
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<macker824> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<macker824> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<macker824> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<macker824> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<joepie914> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<joepie914> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<joepie914> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<joepie914> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<eNigmaFx9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<eNigmaFx9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<eNigmaFx9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<eNigmaFx9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ziddey10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ziddey10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ziddey10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ziddey10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest67486> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest67486> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest67486> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest67486> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<youngbin_> Work^Seony: 스패머가 있네요... 다른 Irc 홍보하러 들어온
<lostlabyrinth25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lostlabyrinth25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<lostlabyrinth25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<lostlabyrinth25> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 또 스팸(...)
<youngbin_> ircCloud^Seony: 스팸처리좀...
<youngbin_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/G7z6908O/Screenshot_20180801-101148.jpg
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 그러네요...
<youngbin_> 고생 많으십니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 이거 유저가 랜덤으로 들어온거라, 밴이 어렵겠는데요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 그렇군요 닉네임이 다르니...
<ircCloud^Seony> 닉네임도 다르고 이름도 다르고 다 달라요
<autowiz> 특정 문자열을 출력하는 녀석을 잡아서 바로 킥하는 걸 만들어야 할판이군요 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그건 의미가 없는게,
<ircCloud^Seony> 한줄만 길게 치고 나가면 그만이거든요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 처음 보이는 닉이 링크부터 치면 검사받게 하는건 안될려나요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 근데 그것도 링크 없으면 의미 없는건가...
<ircCloud^Seony> irc 특성상 글 입력 자체를 제재하지 않기 때문에 의미가 없어요.  의미있는 제재를 가할려면, voice항목을 켜야하는데 그러면 처음 오신 분들이 대화를 못하고...
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 그렇군요...
<ircCloud^Seony> irc에서는 이런 일이 종종 있으니까 다들 별 상관 안하는데, 슬랙 쪽에서는... 아무래도 브릿지봇의 기능 추가가 필요해보이네요
<ircCloud^Seony> hanirc 쪽에서도 늘상 있는 일이라... irc 유저들은 아예 신경 안쓰거든요...
<autowiz> 뭐 아주 가끔 저런일이 있는데 그냥 그렬러니 하고 살고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 최근 이브온라인 내 같은 회사(길드) 사람들이랑 무법지대로 이사를 갔는데, 그거 때문에 지난 주 내내 엄청나게 바빴네요.  게임 때문에 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 현실 이사가는 것만큼....
<ircCloud^Seony> 외교도 해야되고, 사전에 준비해야할 것도 너무 많고, 계약 사항도 봐야하고...
<Guest16103> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest16103> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest16103> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest16103> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<arza26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<arza26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<arza26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<arza26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<FrozenFox3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<FrozenFox3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<FrozenFox3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<FrozenFox3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<youngbin_> 지금보니 프리노드 전체 다 도는 스팸이네요 으엌
<surfist12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<surfist12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<surfist12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<surfist12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<GuntherDW6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<GuntherDW6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<GuntherDW6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<GuntherDW6> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mattcode> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mattcode> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mattcode> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mattcode> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bridgebot> <draco> 고만해 이것들아
<egos7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<egos7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<egos7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<egos7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<nitrix3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nitrix3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nitrix3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<stephen8727> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<stephen8727> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<stephen8727> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<stephen8727> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<node9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<node9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<node9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<node9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<radiofree28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<radiofree28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<radiofree28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<radiofree28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bridgebot> <tamigo> 뭔가요 저거... 저그 감염충도 아니고여 ㅠㅠ  무서워요 ㄷㄷㄷ
<ThiefMaster1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ThiefMaster1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ThiefMaster1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ThiefMaster1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 심각하네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아무래도 당분간 보이스를 따로 넣어야할듯 싶군요...
<ZLSA6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ZLSA6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ZLSA6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ZLSA6> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Seony> 음... 프리노드 명령어 시스템이 좀 바뀐 거 같네요...
<Blendify_i5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Blendify_i5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Blendify_i5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Blendify_i5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bridgebot2> <youngbin> NO I AM NOT INTERESTED ABOUT THAT YOU BULL SHIT
<Seony> 킥을 하려고해도 메시지만 쓰고 얼른 도망가는군요...
<red-0015> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<red-0015> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<red-0015> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<red-0015> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Seony> 이거 메시지 읽어보니까 스팸이나 광고가 아니라,
<Seony> 뭔가 프리노드 관계자랑 엮인 폭로 그런거 같네요
<iczero8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<iczero8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<iczero8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<iczero8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<kloeri20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kloeri20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<kloeri20> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<kloeri20> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Spaulding2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Spaulding2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Spaulding2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Spaulding2> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<SWAT7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SWAT7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<SWAT7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<SWAT7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<les17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<les17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<les17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<les17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Lord_of_Life15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Lord_of_Life15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Lord_of_Life15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Lord_of_Life15> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<opung25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<opung25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<opung25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<opung25> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ski_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ski_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ski_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ski_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Remco27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Remco27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Remco27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Remco27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Grimnir22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Grimnir22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<joepie9122> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<joepie9122> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<joepie9122> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<joepie9122> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Cool_Fire> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Cool_Fire> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Cool_Fire> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Cool_Fire> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bridgebot2> <kimej> 허허;
<bridgebot2> <kimej> 마치 윈7시절 친척들이 스치고난 컴퓨터를 보는듯 하네요
<bridgebot2> <kimej> IE만 켜면 광고가 수십개씩 떴었는데...ㅋㅋ
<Zalabaslea> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Zalabaslea> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Zalabaslea> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Zalabaslea> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest31073> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest31073> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest31073> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest31073> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Richard_Cavell> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Blendify_i5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Blendify_i5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<varesa20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 드뎌 저 데비안 설치 성공했습니다 크롬북에다가요
<soyeomul> 한글입력기 설정과 테스트도 마쳤습니다 나비로 한글 잘 입력됩니다
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/stuff/blob/master/jessie-birch/2018-08-01-215903_1920x1080_scrot.png
<soyeomul> 이제 그만 자러가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 다들 존 밤 되셔요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<pheizax> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pheizax> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pheizax> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<pheizax> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jhesketh21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jhesketh21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jhesketh21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jhesketh21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bmos> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bmos> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bmos> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bmos> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bananas10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bananas10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bananas10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bananas10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<GeekDude0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<GeekDude0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<GeekDude0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<GeekDude0> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<SiLuman17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SiLuman17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<SiLuman17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<SiLuman17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<leachim627> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<leachim627> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<leachim627> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<leachim627> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<BackUP18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<BackUP18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<BackUP18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<BackUP18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<DrJ14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<DrJ14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<DrJ14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<DrJ14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<profall26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<profall26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<profall26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<profall26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<evil> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<evil> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<evil> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<evil> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ChickeNES> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ChickeNES> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ChickeNES> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ChickeNES> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<anderson22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<anderson22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<anderson22> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<anderson22> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<BranchPredictor4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<BranchPredictor4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<BranchPredictor4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<BranchPredictor4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<matti9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<matti9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<BWBellairs26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<BWBellairs26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<BWBellairs26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<BWBellairs26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<kaniini_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kaniini_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<kaniini_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<kaniini_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<icee11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<icee11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<meffe13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<meffe13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<meffe13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<meffe13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<quarks> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<quarks> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<quarks> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<quarks> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<CrunchyChewie5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<CrunchyChewie5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<CrunchyChewie5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<CrunchyChewie5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<realz> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<realz> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<realz> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<realz> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ajvpot6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ajvpot6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ajvpot6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ajvpot6> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<rogue> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rogue> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<rogue> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<rogue> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
#ubuntu-ko 2018-08-02
<bridgebot2> <draco> ....
<bridgebot2> <draco> 저거 무슨 내용이지
<Guest43996> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest43996> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest43996> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest43996> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Warped17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Warped17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Warped17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<zv> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Warped17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<zv> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<zv> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<zv> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bridgebot2> <kimej> 하루종일 했음 됐지
<bridgebot2> <kimej> 또하고있네요...
<bridgebot2> <youngbin> 봇으로 그먕 막 돌리는거 같네요
<lebster26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lebster26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<lebster26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<lebster26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<abrotman12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<abrotman12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<abrotman12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<abrotman12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<eNigmaFx11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<eNigmaFx11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<eNigmaFx11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<eNigmaFx11> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<SkyPatrol> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SkyPatrol> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<SkyPatrol> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<SkyPatrol> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Sebastien7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Sebastien7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Sebastien7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Sebastien7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<physpi24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<physpi24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<physpi24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<physpi24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bridgebot2> <draco> 프리노드에서 저걸 차단 안하나...
<Vorpal> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Vorpal> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Vorpal> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Vorpal> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Miron13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Miron13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Miron13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Miron13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<cwre> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cwre> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<cwre> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<cwre> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<WikiPuppies15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<WikiPuppies15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<WikiPuppies15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<WikiPuppies15> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Olipro14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Olipro14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bridgebot2> <draco> 마지막 줄 자른 버전도 있네...
<nickoe28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nickoe28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nickoe28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nickoe28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<^MillerBoss> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<^MillerBoss> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<October> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest80268> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<^MillerBoss> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<October> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest80268> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<^MillerBoss> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<October> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<October> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<msm> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<msm> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<msm> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<msm> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Seony> 헐 얘네 아직도 이러네
<ktr29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ktr29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ktr29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ktr29> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bridgebot2> <draco> 패턴을 조금씩 바꾸는듯 하군요
<Madkiss29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Madkiss29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Madkiss29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Madkiss29> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Keanu73> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Keanu73> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Keanu73> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Keanu73> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 오 좋으네요
<soyeomul> 데비안도 크롬북에선 진짜 선명하게 나오네요
<soyeomul> 화면이 좋으니깐 다 좋아보이네요
<soyeomul> 파여폭스에서 접속했어요 데비안 제시~
<xboner8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<xboner8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<xboner8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<xboner8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<information24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<information24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<information24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<information24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<soyeomul> 음 믄가가 지나갔어요
<bridgebot3> <draco> ....
<bridgebot3> <draco> 광고 짜증...
<bridgebot3> <kimej> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot3> <kimej> 이틀째네요 ㅋㅋ
<physpi7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<physpi7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<physpi7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<physpi7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 토요일 DebConf Ad-Hoc Session 발표가 즉석에서 잡혔습니다. https://debconf18.debconf.org/talks/177-hanjp-im-project-building-an-experimental-input-method-for-typing-japanese-using-korean-hangul/
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 회장님 데비안 발표하시나바요
<soyeomul> 드라코 어진님 회장님 다들 반갑습니다
<soyeomul> 아 드라코님 함자가... 마따 영찬님
<soyeomul> 기억났어요
<soyeomul> 다들 반가워요
<soyeomul> 광고 덕분에 대화방에 활기가 넘치네여
<soyeomul> 글고보니 저도 이 파여폭스 데비안이네여
<soyeomul> 아훕스님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 아따 전 이만 소여물 주러 가바야것네여
<soyeomul> 다들 존 하루요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<morsik24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<morsik24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<morsik24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<morsik24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Chew8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Chew8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Chew8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Chew8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<qmr28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<qmr28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<qmr28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<qmr28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<L0S> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<L0S> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<L0S> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<L0S> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<maskedlua1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<maskedlua1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<maskedlua1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<maskedlua1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Sigyn1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Sigyn1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Sigyn1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Sigyn1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<johnny5627> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<johnny5627> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<johnny5627> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<johnny5627> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Turska-13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Turska-13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Turska-13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Turska-13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<infernix27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<infernix27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<infernix27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<infernix27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<badseed> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<badseed> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<badseed> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<badseed> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<foddo6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<foddo6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<foddo6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<foddo6> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<yar21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ahoops> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> (__)
<exezin5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<exezin5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<exezin5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<exezin5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<rosseaux10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rosseaux10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<rosseaux10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<rosseaux10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<clarjon16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<clarjon16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<clarjon16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<clarjon16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<eldritch7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<eldritch7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<eldritch7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<eldritch7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<nedbat2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nedbat2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nedbat2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nedbat2> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mlhess> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mlhess> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mlhess> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mlhess> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<shentino> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<shentino> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<shentino> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<shentino> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<information3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<information3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<information3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<information3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Faylite1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Faylite1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Faylite1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Faylite1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Connecting> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Connecting> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Connecting> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Connecting> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<surfist18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<surfist18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<surfist18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<surfist18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<nstr2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nstr2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nstr2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nstr2> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<monoxane14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<monoxane14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
#ubuntu-ko 2018-08-03
<bridgebot3> <draco> 안녕하세요. 여러분. 스팸봇도 안녕? ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot3> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 아직도 저러고 있나보내요 거참 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 음 지금은 스팸이 없는거 같네요 좀 지켜봐야 할려나
<Seony> 저 많은 좀비 PC를 확보한 것도 대단하네...
<bridgebot3> <kimej> Apt-get update를 하니 404에러가 뜨네요...??
<bridgebot3> <kimej> 이건또 무슨 문제이려나... 서버를 바꾸면 해결 되려나요
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 아마도(?)
<bridgebot3> <kimej> 음 왠지 kr.archive.ubuntu.com서버가 404가 뜨네요
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 웹으로는 잘 들어가 지는거 같네요
<bridgebot3> <kimej> archive.ubuntu.com은 정상작동하는듯 보입니다
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 그건 메인 서버니 당연히 작동해야(…)
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> http://mirror.kakao.com/
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 이걸로 써봐요
<bridgebot3> <kimej> 음 왠지 다 안되네요
<bridgebot3> <kimej> 보니까 아예 안되는게 아니라 일부 패키지를 못가져오네요
<bridgebot3> <kimej> 웹으로 들어가도 없다고 하고
<bridgebot3> <kimej> 흠...?
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 싱크가 잘 안되었나 보네요
<bridgebot3> <kimej> 아 우분투의 문제가 아니었네요
<bridgebot3> <kimej> Cuda kit 설치중이었는데 그쪽문제였던것 같습니다
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 데비안 웹팀 메일링 보다가 그쪽 개발자도 울 우분투 회장님 계신곳에 있는거 같더라구요
<soyeomul> 그니깐 데비안 개발자 모임 대만에서 하고 있는..
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> DebConf요?
<soyeomul> 넵
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 몇일전에 웹팀에서 의견받는 세션을 한번 했었어요
<soyeomul> 아..
<soyeomul> 그 웹팀 멤버중 한분이 스페인 여성 개발자라서요
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 다같이 웹사이트 너무 구닥다리고 쓸때없는 정보 많다고 까내리는걸 보는게 제미나더군요(?)
<soyeomul> 제가 좀 신경 쓰서 메일링을 보고 있어요
<soyeomul> 아 저런
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 이후에 BoF 도 있는데 저는 참석 안했어요
<soyeomul> 예 그렇군요
<soyeomul> 회장님꺼는 토요일이면 아직 남았네요 내일인가바요
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 네네
<soyeomul> 나중에 유뷰트에서 봐야것네여
<soyeomul> 냠냠
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 안타깝게도 애드혹이라 녹화가 아마 없을꺼에요…ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 즉석에서 신청한거라 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 아...
<soyeomul> 에... 데비안 제시 lxde 시작하자마자 에러가 나서 몬지 몰라서 무작정 데비안 질문 메일링에다 글 올렸어요
<soyeomul> https://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2018/08/msg00058.html
<soyeomul> 도움의 손길을 언제나 기다리고 있을께요
<soyeomul> 감사합니다
<soyeomul> 참 확인 클릭하면 그 에러창은 사라집니다
<soyeomul> 그래서 사용하는데는 지장이 없는...
<soyeomul> 데비안 제시쪽엔 아직 이맥스를 안깔아서 이곳 우분투쪽에서 이맥스로 대화방 접속했어요
<soyeomul> 아따 오늘은 벌하는 친구랑 양산에 장거리 작업하러 가야해서
<soyeomul> 오후 4시까지 밖에 놀시간이 없네요
<soyeomul> 25분 남았어유
<soyeomul> 아훕스님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 아따 전 이만 일하러 가바야것어요
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<jlf3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 또 시작이네...
<bridgebot3> <kimej> 그래도 하나로 줄었네요...(?)
<bridgebot3> <kimej> 어제는 세개씩 네다섯 계정으로 하드만..
<ikevin10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<thumbs12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bridgebot3> <draco> 유료로 IRC에 광고 해주겠다는 스팸이네요. 미친...누군가 저놈에게 돈내면 저 짓을 또 하는거네.
<aOssed15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<l0de8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<davidebeatrici6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kimej> 흠 irc에서 안나가지게 할 방법이 없을까요..
<kimej> 컴퓨터 잠자기모드(?)하고 오면 끊어져있어서 불편하네요
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> irccloud, riot.im 등등도 있고
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 그냥 서버 하나 따로 돌리기도 할꺼에요
<kimej> 아 그건 안나가지나요?
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 해당 서비스에서 접속을 해주는거라 irccloud 는 일정 시간 후에 나가지고 돈내면 계속 남아있어요
<kimej> 아
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> riot.im 이 괜찮아 보이던데 재 폰에서 안돌아 가더군요
<kimej> 무료는 역시 힘드려나...
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> riot.im 일단 한번 써봐요
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 그건 채널 접속 유지 무료에요
<kimej> 웹인가요?
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 다 있어요 웹이랑 앱이랑
<kimej> 아 앱도 있네요
<kimej> 이전에 쓰던거는 터미널에서 굴러가는놈이라 잠자기모드하고 나면 풀려버렸던지라...
<bridgebot3> <draco> 저는 이것저것 해보다 단점들이 잇어 애매했는데, 여기 분들이 슬랙에 브릿지봇 넣어주셔서 슬랙으로 전환...
<kimej> 슬랙이 좋긴 한데 슬랙으로 다른 업무들도 하는게 있어서요. 일하다가 라던지 그냥 수다떨러(?) 들어올때는 irc로 들어옵니다
<s[_]> matrix.org 있긴 한데 걔도 한달 안 들어가면 팅기더라고요
<kimej> 뭐 한달이나 안들어올 일은 잘 없으니 그정도면 충분할것 같아요
<bridgebot3> <draco> 슬랙은 웍스페이스 여러개 등록 가능하지 않나요?
<s[_]> 될걸요
<kimej> 아 그게 아니라 웍스페이스가 많다보니 별로 안중요한 알람이 많이와서요
<kimej> 아예 꺼버리고 살다가 잡담할때는 irc로 들어오고 슬랙업무 할때는 슬랙 켜고 하는식입니다
<bridgebot3> <draco> 하긴 뭐 저도 웍스페이스 몇개는 아예 알람 꺼버리고 쓰는지라...
<have> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bridgebot3> <bravopotato> 혹시 MS Code에서 한글 받침이 잘 안써지는 경우 있나요? 같 -> 가ㅌ 이렇게요?
<LookingGlassSec> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
#ubuntu-ko 2018-08-04
<Seony> 어제 이브온라인 하다가 재밌는 사건이 생겨서 글로 적어봤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> https://blog.seowonjung.com/index.php/2018/08/03/887
<apetresc9> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot3> <tamigo> 안녕하세여. 광고봇이 점점 친근해지네요 ㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 서니님 콥에서 한건 하셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 송아지 탈수가 와서 링겔 투여중이어요
<soyeomul> 옆에서 보초서는중에 대화방 들어와바5ㅓ요
<autowiz> 아이고 걱정이 많으시겠어요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 더워서 그런걸까나요?
<soyeomul> 옥토위즈님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 아 그게 설사였어요
<soyeomul> 13개월령쯤 되면 위가 다 성장하는데... 그전까진 송아지와 같이 웁니다
<soyeomul> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 장염이나 그런걸 수 도 있겠네요
<soyeomul> 넹넹
<soyeomul> 링겔의 위대함이 나타나고이서요
<soyeomul> 깐돌이가 발버둥칩니다
<soyeomul> 바람아 불어라 아아아
<bridgebot3> <praisedguy> 안녕하세요 :) 좋은 주말입니다.
<bridgebot3> <fmowl> 네 좋은 주말이네요. 덥지만 않으면요. :,(
<Fuchs22> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<cwre> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> DebConf18 발표 끝났습니다. 거대한 룸에 한 10~15명만 앉아서 제 발표를 들었다는 함정이… 관심있는 사람이 딱히 별로 없었나 봅니다. https://www.slideshare.net/hanyoungbin/introduction-to-hanjpim-project-debconf18-hsinchu-taiwan
<bridgebot3> <fmowl> 수고하셨습니다. :+1:
<bridgebot3> <draco> 애들이랑 물놀이 다녀왔는데 썬크림 대충 발랐더니..부분부분 화상입었네요. 귓바퀴라던가...
<bridgebot3> <draco> 눈썹밑이랑 뒷목  머리카락이랑 경계부분 같은데가...
<frmus20> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<frmus20> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<samfty> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<samfty> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<samfty> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MikeoftheEast> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<lorimer5> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<tesu12> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<youngbin_> DebConf18 단체사진 올라왔네요 https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/0GXPkgfH/Debconf18_group_photo_small.jpg
<raynold> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<lstanley14> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<lstanley14> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<lutoma22> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<neptune> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<nikow9> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<ksft4> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<ihavoc> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<wodencafe10> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<wodencafe10> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<PityDaFool20> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<PityDaFool20> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<garywhite4> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Roedy20> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Roedy20> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Roedy20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<noteness> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Ragnor0> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<aOssed24> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Sousapro18> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<em> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<em> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
#ubuntu-ko 2018-08-05
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 소여물 주고 다시 집에 왓어요
<soyeomul> 송아지 설사약 만들러 왓어요
<soyeomul> 참 그므냐 회장님 데비안 개발자 회의 댕겨오신거 우분투 한국 블로그에서도 볼수잇으면 좋겟네요
<soyeomul> 참 머찌다는 생각이 들엇어요
<soyeomul> 다시 우사로 갑니더
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<zyley> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<buriedalive24> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Jan\25> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<duckgoose22> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<DarkCircle> 스팸 킥밴이 계속되는군요 ㅋㅋㅋ (일해라어드민!)
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 프리노드사람이 일을 좀 해야할지도... 어느 채널은 NickServ 한사람만 접속 가능하게 했다더군요
<DarkCircle> 대만에서 "지켜보고있다" 모드 (덜덜덜)
<Colti4> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 프리노드에서 프리노드로 가는건 뭐여...
<Ovius18> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<ahoops> 안녕하세요 (__)
<jwheare23> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<jorik12> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<jorik12> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Guest94430> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<LookingGlassSec> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<BWBellairs1> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Guest32399> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Guest32399> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<erry29> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 벼르고 벼르다가 오늘 데비안 제시에 아얄씨 클라이언트를 깔았씁니다
<soyeomul> 데비안 위키에 갔다가 예전에 쓰던 엑스챗이 헥스챗으로 바뀌었다고 해서 그거 깔았네요
<soyeomul> 크롬북 해상도가 너무 크서 글자가 쪼매하게 나와서 글자크기를 좀 더 키우고 불필요한 맞춤법 체크는 다 해체하고 했어요
<soyeomul> 한글이 잘 보여야 할텐데...
<jeggott0> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<jeggott0> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<jeggott0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<soyeomul> 재접했네요 헥스챗 설정 좀 손보고 들어왔어요~
<soyeomul> 다시 우분투로 가야것네여
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<icee4> After acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<bolt28> After acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<m4v16> After acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<dysfigured3> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<dysfigured3> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<dysfigured3> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<dysfigured3> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Connection> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Connection> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<DarkCircle> 흠 근데 여기 채널 방장권한 누가 가지고 계시죠?
<DarkCircle> 아직은 한분만 가지고 계신걸로 아는데 (...)
<DarkCircle> ;
<boser1> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<boser1> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<boser1> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<bigpresh22> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<MartesZibellina> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ihavoc> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<hola> 안녕하세요
<Boohbah> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 프리노드에 올라오는 스팸 관련 공지가 이미 올라와 있었네요. https://freenode.net/news/spambot-attack
<Exaeta> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Guest32399> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<SporkWitch6> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<SporkWitch6> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<icywiz5> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 접때 데비안 제시 lxde 시작할때 에러 팝업창.
<soyeomul> 그 문제 해결했습니다. 데비안 사용자 Reco씨가 메일링에서 해결책을 주셔서 이제 에러 팝업창 안뜹니다
<soyeomul> 답장이 두번 갔네요 이궁,,,
<soyeomul> 존 밤 되시어요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<boser18> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<boser18> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<eth214> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Yes_ma`am> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<tasse23> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Checking> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<xfil> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Andre483> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<issyl06> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ahoops> 고놈들 참;
<GingerGeek0> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Hobby21> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<raynold> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Zuu_> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Guest60299> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<olspookishmagus1> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<tharkun25> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<dirtyroshi> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<dirtyroshi> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<TBloemink18> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<TBloemink18> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ripdog1> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ripdog1> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<RustyJ19> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<matlock> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<frmus23> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<frmus23> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Nakato1> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<quhe2> where can i ask for a quick help with korean (language)?
<quhe2> (1 minute)
<quhe2> any native korean here who believes in helping someone just for the sake of helping someone?
<cheapie20> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
#ubuntu-ko 2019-07-29
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<SIMPLISM> 안녕하세요~ 다시 월요일입니다. ㅎㄷㄷ;;
<linus62> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-07-30
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요^^
#ubuntu-ko 2019-07-31
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-08-01
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 크롬os 에서 접속했습니다
<soyeomul> 오늘 덥네요;;;
<soyeomul> 백암온천 외부에 야외 책상에다가 크롬북 얹어두고 의자 하나 구해다가 나무 그늘 밑에서 irc 접속했습니다
<soyeomul> 매미 울음소리 아아아
<soyeomul> 오 시원한 바람 불어옵니다... 아아아~~
<soyeomul> 소일은 오전에 거의다 해두었어요
<soyeomul> 다음주 목요일즘 번식우 15마리 임신감정 예약.
<soyeomul> 오늘 새깐돌(송아지) 6마리 귀표 장착.
<soyeomul> 볏짚단 추가로 5단 우사로 운반.
<soyeomul> 대략 소자료 중요한거 우선 기록.
<soyeomul> 내일은 암송아지 100일된거 젖떼고 서울행...
<soyeomul> 참... 포럼 건의게시판에 또 외국 스팸이 늘어나네요;;;
<soyeomul> 스팸과의 전쟁...
<soyeomul> 그래서 저도 re.sub 예제 파일을 spam.py 로 만들었어요
<soyeomul> https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/download/file.php?id=15232
<soyeomul> 전 이만 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-08-02
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR>  <auto wiz> 올해는 2019 년도 입니다 ㅎㅎ <-- 제가 거의 일주일만에 접속하네요.
<autowiz> 재수님 오랜만에 뵙습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> "재수"님인가요 ㅋㅋ
<GUIsin> 안녕하세요.^^
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<GUIsin> 오늘 정말 날씨 끝내주네요. 바다나 계곡으로 놀러가고 싶게 만드네요.
<Seony> 그렇군요... 저희 동네는 요즘 날씨가 이상하네요..
<Seony> 선풍기를 키면 춥고 끄면 덥고..
<GUIsin> 외국이세요?
<Seony> 네
<GUIsin> ㅇㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 아마도, 제가 타인들 호출하는 경우가 아니라면 닉 네임=또이름'을 정확히 타자 않하는것처 럼, 오'즈님도 내 계정에 일부러 오타를 만든 것 같아요.  아니면 손전화로 알림이 오거든요.
<autowiz> 으헛 제가 일부러 그럴때도 종종 있기는합니다만 오늘은 오타 입니다요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> ^^
<autowiz> 완전 한여름 입니다. 날씨가 엄청 덥네요
<jason_KR> 볕도 따꼼~따꼼~해요.
#ubuntu-ko 2019-08-03
<mincheol> ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2020-07-27
<soyeomul> 니
<soyeomul> ls
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 ㅎ루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-07-28
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 비오는 화요일 인사드립니다
<soyeomul> 산다는게 참 빡셉디다
<soyeomul> 일상에서도 소관련 일을 할때도 말이죠 정치라는걸 해야 되더이다,,,
<soyeomul> 협상/ 타협 등등 조율
<soyeomul> 어제 오늘 거름 치는거 퇴비공장 사장님이랑 어케어케 할것인가 한 20분 이야길 나눴네요
<soyeomul> 그리고 오늘 친구에게 그 결과 전해주고
<soyeomul> 비가 그치면 팀 짜서 장비도 맞추고해서 거름 치는거 작업 들어갈거 같아요
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요? 궂은 날씨 땜에 더 불편하지요?
<soyeomul> 오 재준님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 비가 많이 오니 예 마자요 시골 농촌은 늘 소밥만 주고 쉽니다
<soyeomul> 사는게 정치네요 늘...
<soyeomul> 만약 이재명지사가 훗날 경상북도로 온다카면 전 말리고싶습니다
<soyeomul> 사바사바가 안통하기에,,,
<soyeomul> 만에하나 축산을 혐오시설로 간주하고 행정력 동원하면 전 못삽니다
<soyeomul> 그만큼 이재명지사는 호불호가 있는...
<soyeomul> 정치는 쉽지 않네요
<soyeomul> 소키우기는 아직은 시골 경북 깡 시골이 나은거 같더이다~
<soyeomul> 경기도는 쫌 민원이 많아서 힘들거 같아요 사람이 많이 사니..
<soyeomul> 올해부터 퇴비 부숙도 검사를 법적으로 의무화해서 지금 시행되고 있는데
<Jason-KR> 부숙 ?
<soyeomul> 이게 소키우는 농가들에겐 무쟈게 빡센 업무로
<soyeomul> 부숙도 == 소똥냄새의 기준
<soyeomul> 그 기준 통과못하면 과태료 물거등요
<Jason-KR> 부숙(정)도'를 말씀이시구나~
<soyeomul> 그래서 퇴비공장이랑 친구들이랑 이걸로 많이들 이야기 나누고 있어요
<soyeomul> 예 재준님
<soyeomul> 다행히 경북도지사는 물렁물렁해서 조아요
<soyeomul> 그나마 다행
<soyeomul> 카이슈님 어소세여~~~
<soyeomul> 진짜 전 소나 키울 팔짜인가바요
<soyeomul> 맨날 소 이야기만 하네요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 커피 한잔 하고 점심먹으로 가야것네요
<Jason-KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 음 크롬북이랑 드랍박스랑 제휴 맺엇나바바요
<soyeomul> 구글 드라이버만 쓰고있눈데
<Jason-KR> (묻지도 않은 얘기에 먼저 답하지만) 저는 거의 대부분의 SNS는 안쓰는데, 반대로 Cloud (Drive)는 대부분 쓰고 있어요. 그래봤자
<Jason-KR> 앞으로 30년도 더 못 쓰겠지만 ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 아네요 재준님^^^
<soyeomul> 피드백 받은 느낌이라 기분이 조아요!
<soyeomul> 구글 드라이브  전
<soyeomul> 두딸램 사진이랑 동영상 보관소로 쓰고 있어요
<soyeomul> 태어나서 커가는 과정들을 사진으로 보관중입니다
<soyeomul> 어제도 서울 집사람이 카톡으로 보내온 동영상 2개 구글 드라이브에 올렸어요
<soyeomul> 딸램이 한국나이로 중학생이 되면 줄려구요
<soyeomul> 엄마아빠가 모아둔 사진이란다~ 하면서요
<soyeomul> 아주 계정을 딸램 이름-생일로 만들어두었어요
<soyeomul> 11시 15분에 일찍 점심묵고 집에가서 쉬어야것어요
<soyeomul> 농촌의 일상
<Jason-KR> 좋습니다. 그런데, 구글 드라이브만으로는 불안하잖아요? 구글을 다른 곳에 한번 더 2차 빽업 하는 것은? ㅎ
<soyeomul> 아!
<soyeomul> 그게 심리적 요인인데요
<Jason-KR> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 전 이 사진 므 있어도 그만 없어도 그만인지라
<soyeomul> 그렇게까진 안해요
<soyeomul> 반드시 있어야되고 억수로 목숨만큼 중요한 데이타는 이중 백업하고 있습니다
<soyeomul> 하지만 아이들 사진은 그까진 아니어요
<Jason-KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 살다보니 결혼반지도 노가다가서 잃어버리고 막 그랬어요
<soyeomul> 그래서 눈에 보이는거보다 안보이는것을 더 소중히 여기게 되는
<soyeomul> 하드웨어보다 소프트웨어!
<soyeomul> 아 믄가 이야기에 일관성이 없네요 제송;;;
<soyeomul> 비가 와서 그런가보다 이해해주셔요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<Jason-KR> ^^
<soyeomul> freebsd 는 이제 길이 없네요
<soyeomul> 도커고 웨이랜드고 그놈이고 다 리눅스커널을 메인으로 개발되다보니,,
<soyeomul> 심지어 coreboot 도 그렇네요
<soyeomul> 죄다 리눅서가 메인
<soyeomul> 이러다보니 freebsd 는 그냥 포팅 하느라 정신없는데
<soyeomul> 탄탄한 회사에서 하는게 아니다보니 늦어질 수 밖에 없고
<soyeomul> 그래서 freebsd 는 이제 뭐랄까 그냥 박물관 os 로 남겨질거 같아요
<soyeomul> 리눅스로 다 통일될거 같은...
<soyeomul> 심지어 이맥스도! 리눅스가 메인
<soyeomul> 이제 갑니다
<soyeomul> 다들 존 하루요!
<soyeomul> 재준님도 존 하루요!!!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 어소옵쇼~~~ 클리프님~
<cliff3> 안녕하세요~
<cliff3> 오래간만에 접속해 보내요. ㅎㅎ
<cliff3> 점심 맛있게 드세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 오후에 접속했어요
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 주고서 새끼 딸린 암소비육 출하일정 후배랑 논의했어요
<soyeomul> 아직 젖때려면 24일을 기다려야 하는데,,, 출하일정이 그 전일거 같아서 조금 갈등했는데,,,
<soyeomul> 송아지보다 돈을 선택했습니다.
<soyeomul> 냉정하게
<soyeomul> 음.. 일주일의 간격이 생기는데... 젖먹이사료로 송아지 일주일 격차를 방어해보기로 합니다
<soyeomul> 보통 아무리 짧아도 60일은 젖을 먹여야 하는데,,, 이 송아지는 어미가 도축장 가기에 53일정도만 젖을 먹네요
<soyeomul> 나머진 어미 없이 커야 하는데... 젖먹이 사료가 유일한 밥입니다
<soyeomul> 내일 브루셀라 검사 신청합니다.
<soyeomul> 아흐
<soyeomul> 9월 출하예정이었으나 9월달까지 기다리기도뭐하고 또 중간에 송아지가 설사에 걸릴 이런저런 위험성을 줄이고
<soyeomul> 그래서 일장일단이 있지만 과감한 결단을 내렸어요
<soyeomul> 일주일의 간격을 감수하고서라도 출하가 더 중요한... 돈도 필요하고 등등
<soyeomul> 점점더 송아지 젖먹이 기간이 줄어들고 있어요 전반적으로...
<soyeomul> 음 freebsd.org 리스트서버로 메일 한통 쐈는데 그 엄격하고 엄격한 스팸어쎄신 방패를 뚫고 무사히 궤도에 안착했어요
<soyeomul> 거의 2년만입니다
<soyeomul> 2년만에 freebsd 쪽에 메일을 남겼네요
<soyeomul> https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2020-July/290964.html
<soyeomul> 내용은 프비보다 리눅이가 조아요.
<soyeomul> freebsd 팬들에겐 가슴을 후벼파는 아픈 댓글이지만,,, 객관적으로 적었어요.
<soyeomul> 리눅스가 대세 같아요 아무래도~
<soyeomul> 그 보낸 메일러도 우분투 18.04 가 헤더에 찍혀있어요
<soyeomul> 어뜨 클리프님 안능히 가세요~
<soyeomul> 또 뵐께요~
<soyeomul> 으하 저도 이만 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요!!!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 이만 먼저 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-07-29
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 논 한떼기 8년간 농사 지으면 양도세 감면됩니다
<soyeomul> 이 사실을 소를 키운지 1년후에 알았어요
<soyeomul> 이후로는 모두다 농사꾼으로 변하지 싶어요 투기꾼들요
<soyeomul> 8년 농사에 양도세가 감면되니...
<soyeomul> 아참 논에만 해당됩니다!
<soyeomul> 건물이나 다른 목적의 대지엔 해당이 안되는...
<Jason-KR> 그 '들었다는 사실'이 현실과 일치하는지~ **재검토 필요**합니다. 무슨 말씀이냐하면~
<soyeomul> 엇 재준님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 아 법이 계속 변화하는 과정중에 있기에 그런건가요? 그렇게 들립니다
<Jason-KR> 자경 농지 지주의 '년 수입'이라는 변수를 넣어 봐야 합니다.
<soyeomul> 엇!
<soyeomul> 년 수입...
<Jason-KR> 그 법은 (아주 조금씩 수정은 됐을지 몰라도) 계속 변화하지 않았어요.  ^^
<soyeomul> 년수입 이 단어에 믄가 번쩍이는게 지나갔어요...
<soyeomul> 합리적 방식 같아보이네요 조세형평성에요
<soyeomul> 만에 하나 이재명지사 같은 정책지향점을 가진분이 대통령되면 나라가 독일처럼 변할거 같아요 부동산투기를 못하니... 기술에만 매달리게 되는?
<soyeomul> 과학-기술-콤푸타!
<soyeomul> 하지만! 전 이낙연! 유후-
<soyeomul> 커피나 한잔 들이킬께요 꾸벅;;;
<soyeomul> 재접속 했어요!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 6년만 더 농사지으면 하여간 전 그 논 한떼기의 양도세로부터 해방됩니다;;;
<soyeomul> 한떼기에 대한 애착이 강해지는...
<soyeomul> 3마지기 반!
<soyeomul> 3 x 150 + 75 = 525 (평)
<Jason-KR> 세무사와 한번 상담 필요. ^^
<soyeomul> 오 재준님 넵;;;
<soyeomul> 근데 그냥 사실 전 양도세 이런거 신경 안쓰고 살아가네요 그냥 주 수입이 소밖에 없네요
<soyeomul> 그 논을 거래할 입장은 못되어서요 평생 가지고 가야할거 같은...
<soyeomul> 농사꾼의 숙명~
<soyeomul> 만약 그 누군가가 소에게도 양도세 부과하면... 난리납니다. 정말 소접어야 할 그런 형국이 발생하게 될수 있어요
<soyeomul> 아고 이만 전 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 재준님 그리고 모두들 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Jason-KR> ^^
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lex__> 안녕하세요.^^
<lex__> 나가려고 준비를 마쳤는데 비가 오네요.
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요? 운동 요 ?
<lex__> 안녕하세요. 마트가려고 했는데 못가겠어요. 천둥치는걸 보니 금방 그칠 비는 아닌거 같아요
<Jason-KR> 저는 댁 근처인데... 폭우는 아니지만 외출은 좀 ㅠㅠ (천둥소리 못들었어요 ㅎ)
<Jason-KR> 비는 계속 올 듯
<lex__> 그럴거 같아요.^^
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 목요일 아침 인사드립니다
<soyeomul> 비가 억수로 옵니다 울진군요
<soyeomul> 아침에 암소 한마리 수정을 해서요 6시에 했는데요 그래서
<soyeomul> 아침소밥 바로 주고 저도 밥묵고 백암온천으로 일찍 왔어요
<soyeomul> 하늘에 구름과 비가 막 쏟아져서 아직 어두워요
<soyeomul> 해가 안보이네요
<soyeomul> 재접했습니다
<soyeomul> if __name__ == __main__ 이거 이제 이해되었네요
<soyeomul> 이야... 파이썬 공부한지 2년만입니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2020-07-30
<soyeomul> 자꾸 접속이 끊기네여
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 서니님 안녕하세요!
<soyeomul> 파이썬 공부 하고 있었네요
<soyeomul> 와 성공했어요!
<soyeomul> -0.1
<soyeomul> 이맥스 데블 메일링으로 메일 한통 날렷는데
<soyeomul> 최근 그기에도 스팸어쎄신을 배치시켰나바요
<soyeomul> 메일마다 스팸점수가 찍혀서 날라오는데,,, 제 메일 오늘 처음으로 검증받았았어요
<soyeomul> 5.0 만점에 전 -0.1
<soyeomul> 너무 기분이 조으네요!
<soyeomul> 아 파이썬 import
<soyeomul> 또 하나의 비밀을 알아버렸어요!
<soyeomul> import aaa_bbb <--- 이건 되는데
<soyeomul> import aaa-bbb <-- 이건 문법 오류 뜨네요
<soyeomul> 그래서 파이썬 파일명은 가능한한 _ 언더바를 쓰라는 이야기같은 느낌적 느낌~
<soyeomul> 아님 전부다 붙여서 쓰던가,,,
<soyeomul> 15분후 들어가야것어요
<Seony> 원래 프로그래밍할 때 dash는 거의 안써요
<Seony> 특히 인터프리터형 언어에서는 dash는 수학의 빼기 기호랑 같아서 뺄셈을 연산하게 되거든요
<soyeomul> 아 그런것이 있었네요 감사합니다 설명요 서니님!
<soyeomul> file open 함수
<soyeomul> 이것도 참 헤깔리는게 많더이다
<soyeomul> 절대경로 상대경로
<soyeomul> 리눅스에서 ~ (홈디렉토리) 이거 문법 쳐보고 일일이 확인하지 않으면 낭패~
<soyeomul> 엇!
<soyeomul> 5분후 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 서니님 그리고 모두들 존 하루요!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> .../
<soyeomul> 아 제송;;;
<Jason-KR> '
<lex__> 안녕하세요.
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다.
<lex__> 오늘은 날씨가 좋네요.
<Jason-KR> 중남부 지방이랑 완전 딴 판. (제가 좋아하는) 옛 말'에  "한여름 소나기는 쇠등을 달리한다"고
<Jason-KR> 오전에 티브이 보니까    완주(삼례), 전주, 대전 ...물난리가 대단하더라고요.
<lex__> 완주까지요? 큰 피해가 없어야 할텐데.
<lex__> 대전의 한 아파트 1층의 일부가 잠긴 것은 뉴스에서 봤어요
<lex__> 관련 기사를 검색해보니 완주에 시간당 100mm 이상 내렸다고 하네요. 후덜덜
<Jason-KR> 서울의 도시계획이 잘 되어 있다나? 하수관로 설계가 시간당 80미리 감당하도록 설계되어 있다고...지방에서 시간당 100이면  일시적인 침수 분명하죠.
<lex__> 오즈님 어서오세요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 렉스님 안녕하세요~ 요즘 정신이 없어서 접속 해놓는거도 잊어버렸네요 ㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> 어서 오세요. 고향이 비피해 없기 바랍니다.
<Jason-KR> s/고향이/고향에
<ircCloud_autowiz> 네 요즘 여기저기 폭우때문에 사고가 많네요
<lex__> 어제 운동하러 나왔더니 호수공원으로 내려가는 길을 모두 차단했더라구요.
<Jason-KR> 허허~ 수영 잘 하는 줄 알지만, 큰 일 납니다. ㅠㅠ
<lex__> 더이상 피해가 발생하지 않기를 바랍니다.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 네 만약 사고 나면 안되니까 그러는거 같네요 ㅜㅜ  어쩔수 없이 집에서 운동해야하는 올해 장마철입니다.~
<ircCloud_autowiz> 재순님 안녕하세요~
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다.
<Jason-KR> "술 한잔 하자" 요. ㅋ
<Jason-KR> 매일 필름은 끊어지지만 ㅠㅠ
<lex__> 매번이 아니고 매일입니까?
<ircCloud_autowiz> 무릎은 좀 괜찮아지셨는지요?
<Jason-KR> 예, 좋아요. ㅋ
<Jason-KR> 자세히 보면 아직 절룩여요. ㅋ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 괜찮아지셔서 다행입니다~ ^^
<Jason-KR> 매번 = 매일     같은 거 아녀요?  ㅋㅋㅋ (농담입니다)
<lex__> ^^
<ircCloud_autowiz> 혹시 irccloud 결재 하고 쓰시는분 계신가요? 전에는 굳이 결제 까지 할 필요가 있나 싶었는데 , 오늘 갑자기 결제 하고 써는거도 괜찮을거 같다는 생각이 드네요 ㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> 김감자 그리고 닭써클 두 분이 유료 사용자  입ㄴ니다.
<Jason-KR> 저는 무료
<lex__> 저도 무료버전 사용하고 있어요
<Jason-KR> '딧'조사하면 다~ 나와. ㅋ
<Jason-KR> (잉? 닭클님도 유료 아녔구나~)
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 오늘 소 한마리 밥통 목걸이 안나오는 각으로 머리를 집어넣고 못빼서
<soyeomul> 뿔을 자를까 뿔을 망치로 부셔서 머리를 뺄까 이리저리 재다가 톱이 없어서
<soyeomul> 망치로 뿔을 부수려 시도했었어요
<soyeomul> 하지만 뿔은 안부러지고 소만 아프다고 소리를 질러서
<soyeomul> 참 미안하더이다...
<soyeomul> 소에게
<soyeomul> 어렵사리 연장을 구해서 쇠파이프 분해해서 소 머리 겨우 빼냈어요
<soyeomul> 하다가 저도 안경 하나 알이 날라갔네요
<soyeomul> 참 대숲농장은 파란만장한 하루하루입니다
<soyeomul> 내일은 대출 남은거 기간연장하러 울진농협 갑니다
<soyeomul> 관련서류만 대략 10개쯤 되더이다 오늘 다 준비해뒀네요
<soyeomul> 3350만! 남았어요!!!
<soyeomul> 비 그친 저녁 동네 한바꾸 산책이나 하렵니다~
<Jason-KR> (자랑질이니아옹~ ㅋㅋㅋ) 축하합니다. ^^
<soyeomul> 접속이 끊기어 다시 왔어요~
<soyeomul> 아흐 믄저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 오 재준님 댓글 있는줄 몰랐어요
<soyeomul> 재준님 내일 뵐께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 진짜 자러 갑니다~~~
<Jason-KR> ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2020-07-31
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요? 경기(북)도는 토요일 오후부터 일요일까지 비가 온다죠?
<lex__> 안녕하세요. 날씨 예보 감사합니다.^^
<lex__> 오전에 나오길 잘했네요.
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요? 내일 말씀이거든요? 버럭 ㅋ
<lex__> 토요일 오후부터~
<Jason-KR> ^^
<lex__> 앗. 오늘 금요일이군요. ㅋㅋ
<lex__> 이렇게 헷갈리는 것도 이번 주가 마지막입니다.
<Jason-KR> 축하합니다. ^^
<Jason-KR> 오늘은 아침부터 볕도 따갑고 덥죠?
<lex__> 무지 덥네요. 병원 진료 왔다가 혼자 외식하로 왔습니다.
<Jason-KR> 부럽부럽
<lex__> 병원진료가요? 외식이요?
<Jason-KR> 혼(/외)식이요.         "외식가는 중입니다" 하면 interrupt 들어가려고 했는데....
<lex__> 아.^^
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 오늘은 좀 늦었어요
<soyeomul> 사료입고날인데요
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 사료 주고 오느라 늦었어요
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 렉스님 오랜만입니다!
<soyeomul> 그 이제 디데이가 14일쯤 되려나요~
<soyeomul> 15일
<soyeomul> 하여간 광복절 근처
<soyeomul> 저도 그 언저리에 소 2마리 출하됩니다
<lex__> 오~ 미리 축하드려요
<soyeomul> 렉스님도 축하드립니다 입사!
<soyeomul> 그리고 기쁜 소식 하나더요
<lex__> 감사합니다. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 이제 부동산 가진 사람보다 안가진 사람이 더 행복해집니다
<soyeomul> 양도세 엄청 오를 예정이구요
<soyeomul> 보유세라는것은 아직 미정인데
<soyeomul> 생길거 같은 예감
<lex__> 부동산 많이 가진 사람이겠죠.^^
<soyeomul> 그라설라무네 강남에 빌딩 한채가 똥종이보다 못한 시대가 올거 같은..
<soyeomul> 땅값 집값이 그냥 지나가는 똥개값...
<soyeomul> 아 제가 좀 오바했네요
<lex__> ^^
<soyeomul> 하여간 분위기가 그렇더이다
<soyeomul> 아직 저 무주택자입니다
<soyeomul> 논은 한떼기 있고요
<soyeomul> 있는 부동산 유일한 부동산 논 한떼기!
<soyeomul> 음 파이썬 import
<lex__> 소여물님 부동산= 논 한떼기!
<soyeomul> 넹넹^^
<soyeomul> 논 크기도 작아요 3마지기 반 == 525평
<lex__> 감이 잘 안옵니다. 큰 것인지 작은 것인지
<soyeomul> 525평에다 건물을 지으면 으리으리하겠지만 그곳에서 해마다 전 쌀 12포만 벌어들입니다
<soyeomul> 논 한떼기에서 쌀 12포가 일년 총수입!
<lex__> ^^
<soyeomul> 40kg x 12
<soyeomul> 480kg
<soyeomul> 계산이 맞나 몰건네요
<soyeomul> 하여간 농사꾼은 소박하답니다
<soyeomul> 그래서 소득보전을 위하야... 대부분의 농가들이 소를 키웁니다
<soyeomul> 소는 쌀보다 좀 더 돈이 생깁니다
<soyeomul> 아이들 학비를 댈 수 있고
<soyeomul> 등등
<soyeomul> 음...
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오 서니님 안녕하세요!
<soyeomul> 파이썬 임포트 한글도 되더라구요!
<soyeomul> import 소여물
<soyeomul> 이것이 되더라구요 실험해봤어요
<Seony> 파이썬 3.x 버전이시죠?
<soyeomul> 넵!
<soyeomul> import 렉스
<soyeomul> 이런식
<Seony> 제가 아는 바가 맞다면 3.x부터 그게 가능하게 된 걸로 알고있어요
<soyeomul> 가능하더이다
<soyeomul> 그래서 대숲농장 json 파일 만들때
<soyeomul> 파이썬 코드를 가능한한 한글로 변수와 파일명으로 쓰려구요
<lex__> 서니님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 농사꾼은 한글을 좋아한다 이런 느낌?
<soyeomul> 커피나 한잔 할까바요~
<soyeomul> 합!
<Seony> lex__: 안녕하세요. 요즘 비 많이 온다던데 괜찮으시죠?
<soyeomul> 어제까지 비가 억수로 오다가 오늘은 햇빛 쨍쨍하네요
<soyeomul> 내일모래부터 울진은 또 비가 잡혔더라구요
<soyeomul> 하와이는 어떤가요 서니님 비 소식 없나요?
<Seony> 네 여기는 요즘 바람이 좀 차네요
<soyeomul> 음~ 그곳엔 벼농사 짓는 분이 없겠죠
<Seony> 아마도요. 어차피 해봤자 경쟁이 안되기도 하구요
<soyeomul> 여기는 지금 벼도 수정을 해야 나락이 열릴터인데 비가 계속 온다고 걱정이더이다
<soyeomul> 아 넵 서니님;;
<soyeomul> 드뎌 오늘 기간연장(대출) 서명하러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 이따 오후 3시경 울진농협 도착 예정 잡고
<soyeomul> 3350만원만 더 갚으면 해방입니다
<soyeomul> 앞으론 부동산보다 현금이 더 귀해지는 시대가 온다 생각해요
<soyeomul> 우리나라는 그렇다라게 요즘 형세입니다
<soyeomul> 빚 다 갚고 종이통장에다 꼬박꼬박 저금하는 모습 그려봅니다
<soyeomul> 은행들 난리겠어요 양도세 올라가면
<soyeomul> 아마 대출 내줄때 부동산을 담보로 많이 했을거 같은데...
<soyeomul> 양도세가 올라가면 누가 땅이나 집을 사겠어요 아무도 안 살거 같아요
<soyeomul> 사봤자 팔면 손해인것을 양도세로 토해내는게 더 많기에
<soyeomul> 100짜리 땅 사서 되팔면 가령 양도세가 80% 라 하면 자기손에 떨어지는건 20
<soyeomul> 80은 세금(양도세)
<Seony> 부동산 정책은 항상 어렵죠
<soyeomul> 아 서니님 넵 마자요!
<soyeomul> 진짜 어렵고 조심스러운 거
<soyeomul> 저위에거 빚으로 땅사서 되팔면 80 빚쟁이 되는 형국
<soyeomul> 딱 그림 나옵니다
<soyeomul> 양도세 하나로 온 나라를 투기 광풍을 잠재우는 그림
<soyeomul> 저리되먄 은행도 이젠 대출 내줄때 부동산 담보를 이제 취급 안해주는...
<soyeomul> 그보다 내 연봉이 일년에 1억이야!
<soyeomul> 이럴때 더 대출이 쉬워지는...
<soyeomul> 부동산은 동네 똥개취급
<soyeomul> 진짜 은행들이 많이 걱정할거 같아요
<soyeomul> 돈 회수해야 하는데 부동산이 떨어지면 참 난감난감
<Seony> 개인적으로 제일 쓸데없는 걱정이 은행 걱정이라고 생각합니다 ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 앗!
<soyeomul> 넨넨
<Seony> 사실 은행이야말로 가장 나쁜 놈들이라고 생각하거든요
<Seony> 제가 한국에서 직업이 은행원이라서... 대충 압니다 ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 아...
<soyeomul> 서니님 넵 전 조용히 소나 키울께요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저도 조용히 제 일에 열심히 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 게임도 열심히 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 하는 게임에서 요즘 전쟁 났는데 계속 밀리고 있어서 결국 본진 밀리고 후퇴 중입니다...
<soyeomul> 서니님 그 게임관련 통계 홈피에서 봤는데요
<soyeomul> 저번에
<soyeomul> 그거 다 파이썬 코드였었죠?
<Seony> 아는 아니겠지만, 핵심 서버 코드가 파이썬인 건 유명합니다.
<soyeomul> 와
<Seony> 그 게임 개발사가 파이썬 재단의 공식 후원자거든요
<soyeomul> 이야~
<Seony> 근데 파이썬이라는 점이 장점인 동시에 약점도 되는지라
<Seony> 원성이 자자합니다
<soyeomul> 아니 파이썬 느리다고 구리다고 그런 평이 있어도
<soyeomul> 자기만 파이썬 잘 쓰고 그걸로 돈버는데 보탬이 된다면 뭐
<soyeomul> 전 그래서 파이썬 조아요!
<Seony> 현재시점에서는 굉장히 큰 문제가 되고있어요
<soyeomul> 아 저와 다른 세계!
<Seony> 파이썬이 처음 만들어질 때 당시엔 씨퓨 하나만 있어도 충분한 시절이어서
<Seony> 멀티쓰레드니 하는 게 전혀 고려대상이 아니었었대요
<soyeomul> 음~
<Seony> 그래서 그냥 싱글씨퓨를 기반으로해서 파이썬을 개발하고 이후 온갖 플러그인이 개발됐는데,
<Seony> 제가 하는 게임이, 보통 적은 규모의 전쟁은 300명, 대규모는 5천명 6천명까지도 몰리거든요
<soyeomul> 오...
<Seony> 근데 요즘 같은 하드웨어 성능을 갖고도 한 800명만 모여도 속도가 심각하게 떨어지는데,
<Seony> 그게 파이썬에서 멀티쓰레딩 관련한 부분 때문에 씨퓨의 다중 코어를 활용할 수 없어서 그렇다고 하네요
<soyeomul> 이야 그럼
<soyeomul> 코어 개발자분들 이걸로 많이들 고민하고있겠네요
<Seony> 고민이 아니라 해결이 안되는 부분이에요. 파이썬이 다시 만들어지기 전까지는요
<soyeomul> 음...
<Seony> 그래서 게임 개발사에서는 사람이 많이 몰리면, 게임의 진행속도를 1/10까지 낮추는 기술을 적용해서 운용 중이긴 한데, 이거 때문에 일반 게이머들의 원성이 자자하거든요
<Seony> 총알 한 번 쏘고나서 화장실 갔다오고 티비 좀 보고 와도 그대로라서...
<soyeomul> 음...
<Seony> 우스개소리로 총 한 번 쏘고 라면 먹고 온다고 할 정도에요
<soyeomul> 이야
<soyeomul> 그럼 멀티쓰레드 관련 가장 효율 조은건 므가 있나요
<Seony> 대규모 전투만 따로 떼어내서 다른 기술을 적용시키는 걸 연구 중이라던데 빨리 좀 바뀌었음 좋겠네요.  하루이틀도 아니고 몇년 째 이짓 중이라... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 글쎄요 저는 잘 모르겠지만, 암튼 파이썬은 멀티코어를 제대로 쓸 수 없는 건 확실합니다
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> C언어? 아님 고랭?
<Seony> 저도 들은 바로는 게임개발의 대부분은 C++로 한다고 들었어요
<soyeomul> 음~
<soyeomul> 멀티코어는 일단 제 머릿속에서 지워야겠네요
<soyeomul> 복잡해진느...
<soyeomul> 농사꾼의 한계
<soyeomul> 아직 class 도 이해를 못했기에 멀티코어 까지 가면 헤롱헤롱
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 근데 오픈스택은 우째서 그런 파이썬으로 맨들었을까요
<soyeomul> 맨든 분 개발자분들 정말 채고채고
<Seony> 왜냐면 오픈스택의 가상화는 리눅스 커널에서 하는거지 파이썬이 하는게 아니거든요
<soyeomul> 아
<soyeomul> 그런게 있었네요!
<soyeomul> 첨 알았어요!
<soyeomul> 고마워요 감사해요 고급정보 주셔서요
<soyeomul> 이야 그럼 리눅스 커널이 진짜 엄청난거네요!
<soyeomul> 물건중에 물건!
<Seony> 원래 커널은 아니었구요 외부 프로그램이었던걸 커널에 통합시킨 거에요
<Seony> 오픈스택은 그걸 쉽게 관리할 수 있는 툴을 제공해주는 거구요
<soyeomul> 아
<soyeomul> 넵넵!
<soyeomul> 메일 므 왔나 잠깐 바야것어요
<soyeomul> 아따 먼저 들어갑니다!
<soyeomul> 서니님 렉스님 모두들 존 하루요!!!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Jason-KR> '
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 주고 들어왔네요
<soyeomul> 여기 식당입니다
<soyeomul> 이따 13분후 친구와 저녁 한그릇 먹기로 했네요
<soyeomul> 식당에다 크롬북 켰습니다
<soyeomul> 밖에 날씨 정말 후덥지근합니다 울진요
<soyeomul> 오늘만 벌써 옷을 3번 갈아입었네요 아흐
<soyeomul> 아따 식당엔 에어콘 돌아가네요 좀 살거 같아요
<soyeomul> 아까 저녁밥 묵을때
<soyeomul> 크롬북 안끄고 그냥 나왔어요
<soyeomul> 인사 드리러 다시 왔습니다
<lex__> ^^
<soyeomul> 재준님 그리고
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 렉스님 계셨어요
<soyeomul> 재준님 렉스님 그리고 모두들 존 밤 되셔요
<lex__> 그러게요. 제가 있었네요
<soyeomul> 내일 다시 뵐께요^^
<lex__> 소여물님 안녕히 ^^
<soyeomul> 넵^^
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lex__> 내일 뵈여.^^
<soyeomul> 넵 렉스님!!!
<Jason-KR> 엥 벌써 갔네? ㅋ
<Jason-KR> 천둥 번개 치죠?
<lex__> 늦으셨어요.  ㅎㅎㅎ
<lex__> 그런데 전 왜 로그인인지 궁금합니다.
<Jason-KR> "다 제 탓입니다" ㅋ
<Jason-KR> 자동 로긴? ㅋ
<lex__> 2시감 유휴면 자동로그아웃인데
<lex__> 오늘은 오류났나봐요.^^
<Jason-KR> (귀신들린) 로그인? ㅋ
<lex__> 낮에 로그인 한 후 안들어왔는데 소여물님 글에 들어왔어요
<Jason-KR> 음...저도, 퇴근시간에 보니 명단에 렉스는 안계시드만...
<lex__> 이상하네요
<lex__> 로또 사야하나???
<Jason-KR> 오늘 사면 일주일간 행복하겠습니다? ㅋ
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lex__> 크게 기대는 안합니다. ㅋ
<Jason-KR> 저는...매주 선물 받는데, 한 1년 도ㅒㅆ는데...   5천원짜리 한번 당첨 된 적 없어여 ㅋ
<lex__> 운이 작용하지 않는 인생입니다!
<lex__> 비슷한 인생이군요.
<Jason-KR> 하하하하
<lex__> 전생에 죄를 지었나봅니다. ㅋㅋ
<Jason-KR> 농담 두 ㅋ
<lex__> 고을정도 팔아먹었을지도....
<lex__> 불금인데 약속이 없으신가요?
<Jason-KR> 하하하
<Jason-KR> 저는 우주를 팔아먹어서.....쩝
<lex__> 없군요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lex__> 저도 없는데 저도 우주를 팔았을까요?
<Jason-KR> 불금에 (월)말일.,,이라서 교통편도 않좋을 것이고....
<Jason-KR> 걍 이럴땐 쉬는게 제일. ㅎ
<lex__> 아. 수도권은 그런거군요!
<Jason-KR> 아 아직 몰랐군요? ㅎ
<lex__> 아직은 시골쥐입니다~
<lex__> 매일 새롭습니다!
<lex__> 그래도 가끔 지핱
<Jason-KR> 지핱?
<lex__> 지하철 타고 다니는 게 스스로 대견합니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<lex__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Jason-KR> 아~  ㅋ
<lex__> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Jason-KR> 참, 정기권 있습디까?
<lex__> 없습니당
<Jason-KR> 국철(=철도청)만 해당되나봐요? 서울지하철, 또는 호선별로 운영하는 것도 없어요?
<lex__> 놋북 켜고 있어요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lex__> 살짝 검색했는데 정기권 사용에 회의적인 사람들이 많네요
<Jason-KR> 이유는?
<lex__> 거기다가 사용구간에 들어있지 않아요. ㅠㅠ
<Jason-KR> 예에~ 역시 pass
<lex__> 좀더 자세히 알아봐야할거 같아요
<Jason-KR> ^^
<lex__> 뭔 천둥이 계속 치네요. 비가 얼마나 내리려고...
#ubuntu-ko 2020-08-01
<soyeomul> Rnqkr
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 토요일 아침 인사드립니다
<soyeomul> 후덥지근합니다 비는 안오고요
<soyeomul> 일단 커피 한잔부터요~~~
<soyeomul> 이야 진짜 후덥지근하네요 에어콘 없는 장소 가면 기겁할거 같은
<soyeomul> 어제 3마지기 반 일년 총 순수익 정정합니다
<soyeomul> 480kg -> 320kg 입니다
<soyeomul> 저게 송아지 한마리값도 안나옵니다
<soyeomul> 그래서 농사꾼들은 죄다 부업으로 소를 키우는데요
<soyeomul> 쌀농사보다 돈이 더 되니까... 우사가 농촌에서 계속 늘어납니다
<soyeomul> 늘어나기에 도시주변에선 민원이 들어오게 되고 그 민원이 법령으로 제정된 상황
<soyeomul> 소똥 냄새도 정부로부터 검사 맡으라!
<soyeomul> 다시 소똥냄새도 국가로부터 검사 맡아서 통과하지 않으면 과태료 !
<soyeomul> 지금까지 간단 정리였네요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 서니님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 어제 저녁에 친구와 저녁을 쭈꾸미 볶음밥 먹었어요
<soyeomul> 친구는 양봉을 하는데 수요일에 비오는날 봉장에 벌들이 다 하늘로 올라갔다고
<soyeomul> 엄청 힘들어 하더라구요
<soyeomul> 180통 중에서 150통이 날라갔어요
<Seony> 헐 저런 그렇군요
<soyeomul> 일단 그 원인이라도 밝히고 싶어서 그 정부기관이 있나바요
<soyeomul> 무슨 성분 분석하는 곳에다가 시료 보냈다고 하더라구요
<soyeomul> 원인을 알아야 어떤 대처를 할 수 있으니
<Seony> 아 그래도 정부기관에서 그런 걸 도와주는군요
<soyeomul> 아 므 코로나 검사 하는것처럼
<soyeomul> 므 그런 검사를 해주는 곳이 있다하더라구요
<soyeomul> 농약성분 같은거요
<soyeomul> 농사꾼/축산업자들이 많이 찾는다는 말을 친구통해 들었어요
<soyeomul> 기간은 대략 15일 정도 걸린다네요
<soyeomul> 벌을 업으로 하는 농사꾼들은 봄에 벌들이 꿀을 모아두면 그걸 채밀하여 팔아서 생계를 유지하는데요
<soyeomul> 벌이 꿀을 가져다주기에 벌이 없으면 그냥 망하는거
<soyeomul> 오늘부터 남은 벌들을 수정통하여 다시 180통까지 회복시키는 작업을 시작한다던데
<soyeomul> 하여간 친구일 통해 생물은 참 키우는게 만만찮다는게 느껴지는 하루였어요
<soyeomul> 전 오늘 송아지 설사 한마리 발견하느라 시끕했네요 우사에 누가 노란물 설사똥을 싸놨는데 송아지가 한 8마리정도 되고 면적이 넓어서 한참을 돌아다녔어요
<soyeomul> 한 15분만에 귀표(주민등록번호)도 안단 막내 깐돌이가 가만 앉아있다가 일어설때
<soyeomul> 엉덩이에 노란색이 묻어있는걸 보고 결우 발견
<soyeomul> 지사제 주사 놨네요
<soyeomul> 깐돌깐돌
<soyeomul> 아주 오래전 이야긴데 전남 든해솔 농장이라고 있는데 동물복지-친환경 농장에 지정되어서
<soyeomul> 당시 전남도지사께서 친히 그 농장을 방문했다고 농사꾼신문에 실렸어요 3년 넘었네요
<soyeomul> 그래서 저도 동물복지와 친환경에 좀 관심이 있어서 그 든해솔 농장에 방문계획을 잡고
<soyeomul> 그곳 농장주 연락처 알아내서 전화해서 2018년 6월경 방문 예정이었으나
<soyeomul> 갑자기 국가에서 타인의 농장을 방문 자제 요청 문자 날라와서 급 취소 시켰던게 기억납니다
<soyeomul> 그때 그 전남도지사께서 지금 이낙연의원이신데...
<soyeomul> 이낙연 의원께서 이 축산/농업 쪽에 무쟈게 신경을 많이 써주신분이라 평이 나있어요
<soyeomul> 그래서 전 좋아합니다
<soyeomul> 제 업이 농사/축산인지라
<soyeomul> 이낙연의원 국무총리하실때도 우리나라에 소/돼지/닭 살처분 량이 이전 정부(황교안)보다  많이 줄었다는 보고서도 봤네요
<soyeomul> 언젠가 코로나도 종식되고 여건이 괜찮아지면 -- 여건: 남은대출 다 갚는것 -- 그때 못 방문한 전남 든해솔 농장 다시 견학 추진하고싶네요
<soyeomul> 아흐
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 빨리 대출 갚으시길 바랄게요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 넵 서니님 감사합니다^^^
<soyeomul> 아이고 전 이만 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 서니님 그리고 모두들 존 하루 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> ㄱ구벅
<soyeomul> 저녁소여물주고서 바닷가 와5ㅓ요
<soyeomul> 엄청 후덥지근
<soyeomul> 또 비온단요 다음주요
<soyeomul> 그 삼일간의 짬을 내어서 도시사람들 여기 울진 동해바다
<soyeomul> 오늘 엄청 많이 와5ㅓ요
<soyeomul> 다들 반바지 반팔 쓰레빠
<soyeomul> 평해 농협 하나로마트에서 음려수 먹을거 맥주 한자디기(가득 사투리)
<soyeomul> 사는거 봐서요
<soyeomul> 저도 덩달아 줄서서 물건 삿네요
<soyeomul> 그리고 저녁 서여물주고서 칭구 가게서 팥빙수 ㅗㅏ나 사서 조용히 바닷가 왓습니다
<soyeomul> 육지보다 좀 나아여 모기도 적고 습하지도 않고요
<soyeomul> 으따 오늘 동해바다는 바람이 안부네여
<soyeomul> 바람이 불면 좀 더 사원항건디
<soyeomul> 바람이 안부니까 동해바다 파도가 서해바다 수준이네여
<soyeomul> 이런 파도면 딱 출항하기 조은날
<soyeomul> 출항 15분전!
<soyeomul> 아근디 오늘은 오징어잡이배가 안보입니다
<soyeomul> 피서 온 차량들만 와따가따
<soyeomul> 요까지하고 이만 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 더위 잘 견디길 바래유
<soyeomul> 좌현갑판상 대함경례 총원 차렷!
<soyeomul> 필~승!!!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 천둥소리 끝내주엇어요
<soyeomul> 오전 6시 5분경 대략 30초간 천둥 소리 발생 경북 울진군 평해읍
<soyeomul> 어마어마한 천둥소리엿어요 태어나서 가장 강력한 천둥소리
#ubuntu-ko 2020-08-02
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 울진 새벽에 천둥번개벼락과 함께 비가 억수로 쏟아졌어요
<soyeomul> 그리고 지금은 비가 그쳤어요
<soyeomul> 울진군 온정면 계곡에 사람들 천막쳐놓고 물놀이 어제 하시던데 무사한가 사알짝 걱정되네요
<soyeomul> 다들 물 조심 합시다아아아아아~~~
<soyeomul> 전 현위치는 경북 울진군 온정면 백암온천입니다 아침 소여물 일찍주고 온천에 왔어요
<soyeomul> 그리고 크롬북으로 지금 접속했습니다
<soyeomul> 새벽엔 집에서 폰이었어요
<soyeomul> 잠시 커커커커커피 타임요~!!!
<soyeomul> 접속 끊겨서 재접속했네요
<soyeomul`> 앗
<soyeomul`> 닉이 두개네요
<soyeomul`> 시간이 마니 흘러서 인사드리러 왔네요
<soyeomul`> 이만 먼저 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul`> 모두 존 주말요!
<soyeomul`> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 안부 묻습니다
<soyeomul> 충청도 경기도 지역에 물피해가 지금 뉴스속보로 나오고 있어요
<soyeomul> 우리 우분투 식구분들은 안녕하신지요
<soyeomul> 경기도 남부 / 충북 북부지역
<soyeomul> 두 군데 집중적으로 물피해 소식 전해지네요
<soyeomul> 다시 들어올께요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
